#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Wat is de kern van mijn verhaal?

## Revisor

Hoe goed kennen jullie mij?

Wat is de kern van mijn verhaal? Binnen welk frame plaats ik de gebeurtenissen in de wereld?

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

De kern van jouw verhaal is: "_Het net sluit zich rondom moslims"_

----------


## Nederlandertje

Jij had bij de PVV aan de slag moeten gaan. Jij wilt ook dat alle moslims uit Nederland vertrekken. Jij bent de Marokkaanse Wilders.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Dagelijks je ongenoegen en minachting uiten over Nederland en aankondigen te vertrekken maar dat niet in pratijk willen brengen, omat voor jou Nederland veel fijner en beter is dan Marokko. Door te blijven toon je aan dat je niet buiten Nederland kunt. Je negatieve verhaal strookt niet met je handelen. Daaruit volgt dat je niet principiel bent. Je bent vooral iemand die geen nuance kent en alleen een zuur en eenzijdig verhaal heeft. Op kritiek reageer je altijd met veel minachting en arrogantie naar de ander toe. Je overdrijft graag, voegt onwaarheden toe en laat bewust informatie weg die niet past binnen het negatieve beeld wat je wilt geven. Je manipuleert en liegt en geeft een vertekend beeld af hier.

Een absoluut dieptepunt was een door jou geconstrueerde quote met mijn naam er boven. (later door de moderator verwijderd) Ik heb het uiteraard bewaard in de vorm van een pdf en screenshot. Die actie van jou was een daad van vijandschap. Het laat zien waar jij toe in staat bent en wat je methoden zijn om je gelijk te halen. Je hebt jezelf daarmee volstrekt naar benenden gehaald. Je kunt voor mij daarom gewoon doodvallen met je leugens en haatpraatjes. Donder maar lekker op naar Marokko en voeg daarmee de daad bij het woord.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Dagelijks je ongenoegen en minachting uiten over Nederland en aankondigen te vertrekken maar dat niet in pratijk willen brengen, omat voor jou Nederland veel fijner en beter is dan Marokko. Door te blijven toon je aan dat je niet buiten Nederland kunt. Je negatieve verhaal strookt niet met je handelen. Daaruit volgt dat je niet principiel bent. Je bent vooral iemand die geen nuance kent en alleen een zuur en eenzijdig verhaal heeft. Op kritiek reageer je altijd met veel minachting en arrogantie naar de ander toe. Je overdrijft graag, voegt onwaarheden toe en laat bewust informatie weg die niet past binnen het negatieve beeld wat je wilt geven. Je manipuleert en liegt en geeft een vertekend beeld af hier.
> 
> Een absoluut dieptepunt was een door jou geconstrueerde quote met mijn naam er boven. Dat was een daad van vijandschap. Het laat zien waar jij toe in staat bent en wat je methoden zijn om je gelijk te halen. Je kunt van mij dood vallen.


Ook al gaat hij wel naar Marokko dan is zijn hele leven daar betaalt met Nederlands geld. Hij zal altijd verbonden zijn met Nederland.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ook al gaat hij wel naar Marokko dan is zijn hele leven daar betaalt met Nederlands geld. Hij zal altijd verbonden zijn met Nederland.


Dat is waar. Toch heeft dat waarde, al is het een druppel op een gloeiende plaat. Zo is de Nederland verlost van iemand die de samenleving minacht en als vijandig beschouwd. Dat is alleen maar positief.
.

----------


## gadjo dilo

De pot verwijt de ketel dat ie zwart ziet. Rob die kritiek levert. 
Door gasten als jij doet Revisors wat hij doet. 99.9% van jouw post zijn haatdragend.
Van Revisor kun je nog zeggen dat hij het vermogen heeft om ook wel eens te posten over iets totaal anders dan cultuur gerelateerde zaken.

----------


## gadjo dilo

Veel mensen hebben het nodig om blijvend tegen iets aan te trappen, terwijl het werkelijke probleem in een heel ander hoek ligt. Persoonlijke frustratie van onvrede. Niet gekregen in het leven wat men verwachte of iets. Dan maar van de daken schreeuwen dat een bevolkingsgroep het voor jou/ons verziekt. Dat idee heb ik bij veel racisten. 
ik heb vooral een probleem met mensen die anderen onrecht aandoen.

----------


## gadjo dilo

Wat is de kern van jouw verhaal Revisor?

----------


## H.P.Pas

Ressentiment.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Veel mensen hebben het nodig om blijvend tegen iets aan te trappen, terwijl het werkelijke probleem in een heel ander hoek ligt. Persoonlijke frustratie van onvrede. Niet gekregen in het leven wat men verwachte of iets. Dan maar van de daken schreeuwen dat een bevolkingsgroep het voor jou/ons verziekt. Dat idee heb ik bij veel racisten. 
> ik heb vooral een probleem met mensen die anderen onrecht aandoen.


Rev is degene die begonnen is met blijvend tegen iets aan te trappen met leugen na leugen.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> We leven inmiddels in twee verschillende parallelle werelden.
> De zogenaamd Nederlander heeft van de politiek gesteund door Rechtsapparaat het recht om het normaal te vinden dat de Identiteit van voornamelijk Moslims te vernederen en uit te kleden. 
> 
> Ook hier op maroc.nl liegen de bijdragen van zogenaamd Nederlanders niet wat dit betreft. Alles wat anders zien ze voor minachting en in de kern menen ze alleen het recht om zichzelf te mogen zijn en niets hoeven te veranderen want ze zijn geboren als heiligen die het recht hebben om te doen en te laten wat ze zelf willen? hmm, nou ik dacht het niet .


Je mag hier de Islam belijden maar wel binnen de regels die in Nederland gelden. Geen geloof gaat boven de wetten van een land.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ressentiment.


klopt

----------


## Oiseau

de kolonisten van maroc.nl hebben een gemeenschappelijk vijand..lol

vanuit Zwitserland en chili prikken op maroc.nl is meer een slappe revanchisme.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Wat is de kern van jouw verhaal Revisor?


Dit verwoord precies het verhaal van Revisor...




> Als er n man op de korrel is genomen de afgelopen 25 jaar, dan is het wel de Marokkaanse man. Dat was dan beleidsmatig vanuit de overheid gestuurd.
> 
> Al die shizzle over Marokkaanse mannen volg ik wel maar heeft geen invloed op mij. Ik weet wat de Nederlandse overheid ermee wil bereiken.
> 
> Eigenlijk heeft het wel invloed op mij, dat ik er conservatiever van word.
> 
> Ik acht mij zelf een vrije onafhankelijke mens, die zich niet als pion wenst te laten gebruiken door politici. Elk beleid dat specifiek voor mijn doelgroep is gemaakt wijs ik categorisch af. Ik bepaal mijn eigen agenda.
> 
> En ik denk dat het artikel voornamelijk gaat over dat deze vrouwen zich los willen rukken uit de frames/agenda die, als je de zaken goed analyseert, uitgestippeld wordt door de witte man (=diegenen die de macht hebben).


Een van de weinige keren dat ie de moeite neemt zijn frustratie helder onder woorden te brengen. De rest is dagelijks plakwerk van andere auteurs.

Dit dus:




> Ressentiment.

----------


## Revisor

> Wat is de kern van jouw verhaal Revisor?



*Grootste probleem voor de mens is de achteruitgang van onze natuur en milieu.*

Door wat wordt dit bedreigt? 

Dit wordt bedreigd door het heersende economisch systeem. 

Dit economisch systeem beter bekend als kapitalisme en cosumptiemaatschappij. De politieke ideologie die hierbij gebruikt wordt is het (neo)Liberalisme.

Wat voor gevolgen heeft dit voor de wereld, Nederland en ons?

----------


## Revisor

*Gevolgen voor de wereld:*

Voor de wereld heeft het als gevolg gehad dat de meerderheid van de wereld uitgebuit wordt. Heet kolonialisme is nooit opgehouden. De kolonisatie is gewoon van masker verandert.

Eerst waren het westerlingen zelf met hun legers die de landen onderdrukten en leegroofden, nu hebben ze er hun mannetjes en elites voor in de plaats gezet. Zo valt de kolonisatie niet op en komt er minder massaal verzet. Als het de buitenlander is die je landt bezet dan is dat heel zichtbaar en zullen de gekoliniseerden zich eerder verzetten.

Het westen heeft er dus nooit baat bij dat er een werkelijke democratie komt in al die landen. Immers als de democratie wordt ingevoerd dan kiezen de burgers voor hun eigen landsbelang en zullen ze het niet toelaten dat hun land wordt leeggeroofd.

Landen die ze niet goed kunnen controleren komen op de zwarte westerse lijst en worden gecriminaliseerd.

Het westen geeft miljarden uit aan informatievergaring, spionage en oorlogen uit in hun wingebieden. Indien nodig worden er regimechanges bewerkstelligd. Dat gaat via steunen van rebellengroepen, terroristen, massamanipulatie, mediacampagnes van de dictators etc...

Waar ergens een oorlog wordt gevoerd in de wereld, zit er 9 van de 10 keer het westen achter. Onderzoek voor het gemak even alle oorlogen na de tweede wereld oorlog. Je schrikt je rot wat het westen voor schade de derde wereld landen heeft toegebracht.

Het politieke westen denkt alleen aan haar belang, al doen ze zich voor dat ze werkelijk betrokken zijn. Westerse mensen kunnen wel oprecht en betrokken zijn, dat zijn er heel veel, maar de politiek die gevoerd wordt is het tegenovergestelde.

----------


## Revisor

*Gevolgen voor Nederland:*

De westerse wereld heeft tijd genoeg gehad om zoveel te roven dat voor het gewone westerse volk genoeg overblijft dat ze tevreden gehouden kunnen worden.

Ze krijgen een beetje inspraak door een zigenaamd democratisch systeem om de extra kruimels te verdelen. Ook door een vermeende inspraak hou je mensen koest. De werkelijke machthebbers zijn grote bedrijven en een bepaalde elite. 

Om hun belang te behartigen denken ze aan de lange termijn. Deze belangen worden door de politiek middels wetgeving voor gecreeerd. Langzaam aan krijgen ze steeds gunstigere wetgeving. denk hierbij aan belastingwetgeving en zo.

Ook hebben ze tijd gehad om hun bedrijven zo concurentiesterk te maken door schaalvergroting en technologie dat bedrijven uit andere landen moeilijk iets van betekenis kunnen voorstellen.

De internationale wetgeving en organisaties zijn grotendeels in hun handen waardoor ze op de achtegrond werken aan hun greep op de wereld.

Dit is aan het veranderen. Het westen dreigt haar greep over de wereld kwijt te raken.

Hoe reageert het westen daar op?

Allereerst wordt er op de kruimels bezuinigd. Niet dat er een tekort aan kruimels is, want de bedrijven maken nog steeds maximaal winst. Maar toch bereiden de machthebbers zich al voor. Wetgeving wordt meer op controle en beheersing van het volk gericht.

Om dit te doen zonder dat het westerse gepeupel dit door heeft en gaat morren en demonstreren, moet er een pispaaltje en vijand gecreerd worden om te dienen als bliksemafleider.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Wat is de kern van jouw verhaal Revisor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Revisor
> 
> ...


Wat een gotspe. Dat mag dan helemaal waar zijn, maar is niet de kern van jouw verhaal hier. Het gaat bij jou elke dag over vermeende achterstelling, discriminatie en racisme gericht op moslims en marokkanen. Daar ligt de kern van jouw frustratie. Wat jou het meeste bezighoudt kun je gewoon dagelijks zien aan de titels van je topics.

De quote hieronder geeft ongeveer weer wat jou dagelijks bezighoudt hier.




> Als er n man op de korrel is genomen de afgelopen 25 jaar, dan is het wel de Marokkaanse man. Dat was dan beleidsmatig vanuit de overheid gestuurd.
> 
> Eigenlijk heeft het wel invloed op mij, dat ik er conservatiever van word.


.

----------


## Revisor

> Wat een gotspe. Dat mag dan helemaal waar zijn, maar is niet de kern van jouw verhaal hier. Het gaat bij jou elke dag over vermeende achterstelling, discriminatie en racisme gericht op moslims en marokkanen. Daar ligt de kern van jouw frustratie. Wat jou het meeste bezighoudt kun je gewoon dagelijks zien aan de titels van je topics.
> 
> 
> .


Wil je oprecht naar een ander luisteren en eventueel van hem leren of wil je gewoon je standaardverhaaltje doorheen brullen?

Wees geduldig en geef mij de tijd om mijn verhaal af te maken. Hopelijk kun je wat van mijn frame leren en kun je gebeurtenissen in de wereld om jou heen beter plaatsen zodat je je emoties beter kunt beheersen en inzetten voor waar het werkelijk om draait.

Niet dat ik de waarheid in pacht heb maar op zijn minst kun je het geduld opbrengen om naar mijn hele verhaal te luisteren.

Mijn verhaal is niet af maar ik heb nu even geen zin om verder te schrijven.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Wil je oprecht naar een ander luisteren en eventueel van hem leren of wil je gewoon je standaardverhaaltje doorheen brullen?
> 
> Wees geduldig en geef mij de tijd om mijn verhaal af te maken. Hopelijk kun je wat van mijn frame leren en kun je gebeurtenissen in de wereld om jou heen beter plaatsen zodat je je emoties beter kunt beheersen en inzetten voor waar het werkelijk om draait.
> 
> Niet dat ik de waarheid in pacht heb maar op zijn minst kun je het geduld opbrengen om naar mijn hele verhaal te luisteren.
> 
> Mijn verhaal is niet af maar ik heb nu even geen zin om verder te schrijven.


De verwoesting van het milieu is inderdaad de grootste bedreiging. Maar dat is kwantitatief niet de kern van jouw verhaal hier. Het kan goed zijn dat dit in je gedachten een rol speelt, maar dat komt dan niet tot uiting in het aantal topics wat je hier plaatst. 

Natuurlijk wil ik naar dat verhaal van het milieu wel luisteren, want dat houdt mij ook bezig. 




> De kern van jouw verhaal is: "_Het net sluit zich rondom moslims"_



.

----------


## Mark

> Hoe goed kennen jullie mij?
> 
> Wat is de kern van mijn verhaal? Binnen welk frame plaats ik de gebeurtenissen in de wereld?


Slachtoffer zijn

----------


## Tomas

chicks scoren.

----------


## super ick

Alles is de schuld van een ander, het systeem, de overheid.
Wij zijn altijd slachtoffer en zielig.

----------


## mrz

Revisor is de gewetensstemmetje bij o.a. Mark Rutte die zegt: "Ik vertrouw mensen met geld juist omdat ze alleen maar filantropisch kunnen denken door de zekerheid die ze hebben" Ipv stemmetje dat zegt: "geld is belangrijk"...

Het is een issue met mensen praten waar je onderbewuste het mee eens is maar de hersenspoelwereld je iets anders wijs probeert te maken.

Ik ga weer zwijgen, voor ik doe boel weer verpest. I'd say: "Keep going Revisor"..

En slachtoffer ach, we zijn allemaal slachtoffer van de economische illusiore vervanging van god.

God zit in iedereen, en geld is bedacht om daar uiting aan te geven. En de overheid ach, het moest eens over zijn met de overheid, om maar Brussilaans te eindigen met mijn berichtje..  :Smilie:

----------


## Revisor

> Slachtoffer zijn





> Alles is de schuld van een ander, het systeem, de overheid.
> Wij zijn altijd slachtoffer en zielig.




*Onze plastic soep wordt op de Noordpool geserveerd*

*groen*

*Joop Bouma* 20:08, 19 april 2017

Delen microplastics die zijn aangetroffen in de Noordelijke Ijszee.  RV

In de Noordelijke IJszee bij Nova Zembla drijft een deken van plastic afval. De miljarden stukjes plastic komen vrijwel zeker rechtstreeks uit de dichtbevolkte gebieden van Europa en de Verenigde Staten. Het afval is op golfstromen uit de Noord-Atlantische Oceaan naar het arctische gebied gedreven.

Vermoedens waren er al lang, aanwijzingen ook; Duitse onderzoekers vonden al plastic in noordpoolijs. Rond Nova Zembla dobberen naar schatting 300 miljard flintertjes plastic in zee.

Onderzoek van wetenschappers uit acht landen levert nu het bewijs. Ze gingen vijf maanden op expeditie in de Noordelijke IJszee en deden een poging de wereldwijde kaart van drijvend plastic afval compleet te maken. De resultaten zijn vandaag gepubliceerd op de wetenschappelijke website Science Advances.

*Plastic welvaartsafval*

Hoe lang doet een hamburgerbakje van een McDonalds in Boston, Massachusetts over de lange reis naar Nova Zembla in de Noordelijke IJszee? Hoe lang is het dekseltje van een Starbucks-koffiebekertje onderweg van de kust bij IJmuiden naar de Barentszee? Het antwoord luidt: ongeveer twee jaar.

De Nederlandse natuurkundige Erik van Sebille heeft het onderzocht en uitgerekend. Hij weet alles van oceaanstromingen, hoe de zee over grote afstand objecten transporteert. In de oceanen liggen meer dan 17.000 boeien die gps-gegevens leveren. De data van de boeien leveren een berg gegevens op waarmee modellen kunnen worden gemaakt van de route en de snelheid waarmee dingen in zee worden getransporteerd.

*Bijzondere verantwoordelijkheid*

De etiketten zitten er niet meer op, de oorspronkelijke vorm is niet meer herkenbaar, maar vast staat dat de plastic troep die in de Noordelijke IJszee drijft, uit Europa en de Verenigde Staten komt. En door die vaststelling rust op de overheden en bewoners van die continenten wel een bijzondere verantwoordelijkheid, vindt de wetenschapper van de Universiteit Utrecht.

Van Sebille: Er zijn mensen die zeggen dat de plastic soep die in oceanen drijft, vooral afkomstig is uit landen als India, China, de Filippijnen. Daar zijn ook wel aanwijzingen voor. Maar het pleit ons in het Westen niet vrij van onze bijdrage aan het afvalprobleem op zee. Want het staat vast dat van het plastic dat wij hebben gevonden in de Noordelijke IJszee, er niets uit Zuidoost-Azi komt. Dit is echt afval dat in de VS en Europa in zee terecht is gekomen.

Wetenschappers uit acht landen hebben op een expeditie van vijf maanden in de Noordelijke IJszee het drijvend plasticafval geanalyseerd. Ze vonden grote hoeveelheden plasticafval, vooral bij de eilandenarchipel Nova Zembla. Vandaag publiceren de wetenschappers hun bevindingen op de wetenschappelijke website Science Advances.


 RV

Van Sebille, een van de auteurs, was zelf niet mee op expeditie. Zijn bijdrage aan het onderzoek beperkt zich tot de berekening van de manier waarop al dat plasticafval uit Europa en Noord-Amerika in het Noordpoolgebied is gekomen.

De onderzoekers vonden weinig tot geen plastic in de uitgestrekte gebieden boven Canada en Oost-Siberi. Maar toen ze noordelijk in de Groenlandzee en de Barentszee voeren, ontdekten ze grote hoeveelheden plastic fragmenten. De meeste troep dreef bij Nova Zembla. De studie laat zien dat er meer is dan de plastic soep, waar iedereen het over heeft. De plastic soep drijft in oceanen met weinig zeeleven, maar in de Noordelijke IJszee is er veel leven, er zijn volop beren, vogels, zeezoogdieren. Dit richt veel meer schade aan.

*Kleine fragmenten*

Het afval is versnipperd tot stukjes ter grootte van rijstkorrels. Van Sebille: De theorie is dat het plastic op de lange reis door de kracht van golven en door de inwerking van zon en zout water, uit elkaar valt in fragmenten. Dat is wat we denken. Er zijn ook wetenschappers die vermoeden dat dieren in drijvend plastic bijten en stukjes opeten en dat ze die fragmenten vervolgens uitpoepen. De plastic soep in de oceanen bestaat ook uit kleine fragmenten.


 RV

En precies dat maakt het zo moeilijk om de troep op te ruimen. De stukjes zijn niet veel groter dan plankton en algen. Je kunt ze eigenlijk niet verwijderen. De enige oplossing is ervoor zorgen dat er minder plastic in zee kan komen, zegt de Utrechtse natuurkundige.

Het is de warme golfstroom uit de Golf van Mexico die het plastic van de Amerikaanse en Europese kusten meevoert naar de Noordpool. Wie de golfstroom met zijn vertakkingen op de wereldbol ziet, begrijpt in n oogopslag waarom het Amerikaanse en Europese afval met de stroom mee richting Noordpool wordt gevoerd. Alleen, de troep blijft daar achter. Het warmere Golfstroom-water zakt in de Noordelijke IJszee naar grotere diepten en vloeit uiteindelijk terug richting evenaar. Maar het plastic blijft in de Noordelijke IJszee.

*Meest bedreigde ecosysteem*

Het is een ecologisch drama, zegt Van Sebille: Het plastic dat wij hier in Europa produceren, gaat uiteindelijk naar een van de meest ongerepte en meest bedreigde ecosystemen van de wereld. Het arctische gebied wordt al sterk bedreigd door klimaatverandering en het smelten van zee-ijs. Elke extra druk op de arctische fauna, van plasticafval of andere vervuiling, kan rampzalig zijn.

Volgens Van Sebille bewijst de nieuwe studie dat er moet worden ingegrepen. We krijgen dat plastic daar nu niet meer weg. Maar we moeten zorgen dat er niet ng meer in de oceanen terechtkomt. We moeten minder plastic gebruiken en de stranden schoonhouden. Dat helpt echt. Plastic is een groot probleem voor dieren, die het opeten of erin verstrikt raken, met mogelijk dodelijke gevolgen.


 RV



https://www.trouw.nl/groen/onze-plas...eerd~a392f668/

----------


## VerstandigeSelma

Kern van jouw verhaal is. Je maakt je leven moeilijker dan het is.

----------


## Revisor

> Kern van jouw verhaal is. Je maakt je leven moeilijker dan het is.


Dat is deels waar. Ik kan me helemaal afkeren van de globale, nationale en lokale wereld en me niets ervan aantrekken maar zo zit ik in nu eenmaal niet in elkaar.

Ik wil de wereld en gebeurtenissen om mij heen duiden en begrijpen en mijn handelingen daar op afstemmen.

Ik ervaar het niet als dat ik mijn leven moeilijker maak. Het is iets wat ik leuk vind. Dit is mijn hobby.

----------


## Revisor

Zelfs honing uit de zwitserse bergen bevat plastic deeltjes. 

Plastic valt uiteen in miniscule plastic deeltjes. Die komen dus in de nectar terecht. De bij zuigt die nectar met plastic op, die uiteindelijk in de honing terechtkomt.

Plastic schijnt een pseudo vrouwelijke hormonale werking te hebben op mens en dier. Het verstoort de hormoonwerking van levende organismen waardoor er allerlei afwijkingen ontstaan. Voortplantingsorganen etc.. worden bijvoorbeeld aangetast.

----------


## Revisor

Ik zat net in de homotopic en kwam hier even terug. Schoot ineens de volgende gedachte door mijn hoofd:

als plastic een hormonale invloed heeft op levende organismes, welke invloed zou het hebben op de mens? Een moeder die voedsel eet die vol zit met plastic en/of verpakt is in plastic en/of verwerkt is met plastic, zou dat invloed hebben op het ongeboren kind? Zou het kunnen dat pseudo hormonale werking van plastic invloed heeft bij de conceptie en/of groei van een foetus dat er meer mensen met geslachts- en/of seksualiteitsafwijkingen worden geboren?

----------


## Revisor

Csar Hernndez/CSIC

*Oplossing voor plasticberg is het nog niet, wel interessant: deze rups eet plastic

**Behulpzame rups vreet gaten in kunststof boterhamzakjes

**Een oplossing voor de wereldwijde plasticberg is het voorlopig niet, daarvoor gaat het niet snel genoeg, maar toch: een dier dat kunststof verteert biedt interessante mogelijkheden.

*Cor Speksnijder 24 april 2017, 19:12

Bij toeval ontdekt: een rups die plastic zakken eet. De rups van een nachtvlinder - de grote wasmot - blijkt in vrij hoog tempo plastic te kunnen oppeuzelen. Het beestje, dat wordt gekweekt als visaas voor hengelaars, is zo in staat de meest gebruikte plasticsoort - polyethyleen - af te breken.

Polyethyleen (PE) wordt vooral gebruikt voor verpakkingsmateriaal. Een groot deel van dat plastic komt op vuilnishopen of in het milieu terecht. Het kan tientallen en soms zelfs honderden jaren duren voordat een plastic zak helemaal is afgebroken.

 Bertocchini trof de rupsen aan in haar bijenkorf. Kort nadat ze de rupsen in een plastic zak had gedaan, verschenen er gaten in
Er zijn eerder methoden gevonden om plastic langs biologische weg af te breken, onder meer met bacterin. Kort geleden werd een rups (van de Indische meelmot) beschreven die PE afbreekt. Het opmerkelijke aan de nieuwe ontdekking is dat het afbraakproces bij de rups van de wasmot - de wasworm - aanzienlijk sneller gaat. Toen onderzoekers honderd waswormen in een plastic zak deden, verschenen de eerste gaten na 40 minuten. Na twaalf uur bleek 92 milligram polyethyleen te zijn verorberd.

Federica Bertocchini, verbonden aan een onderzoeksinstituut in het Spaanse Santander, ontdekte de speciale eigenschap van de wasworm zonder ernaar op zoek te zijn. Ze trof de rupsen aan in haar bijenkorf, waar de beestjes zich tegoed deden aan honing en was. Kort nadat ze de rupsen in een plastic zak had gedaan, verschenen er gaten in.

Kennelijk is het vermogen plastic te eten een nevenproduct van de gewoonte om bijenwas te eten. Bijenwas is een polymeer (molecuul dat bestaat uit gelijke, aan elkaar gekoppelde delen) en heeft een chemische structuur die lijkt op die van polyethyleen. De rupsen blijken de polyethyleen om te zetten in ethyleenglycol, een kleur- en geurloze vloeistof. Hoe dit proces zich precies voltrekt, is nog niet duidelijk. Bertocchini en haar collega's gaan ervan uit dat een enzym verantwoordelijk is. Welk enzym is nog de vraag. 'De volgende stap is het opsporen, isoleren en op industrile schaal produceren van dit enzym', aldus de onderzoeker.

Of deze ontdekking, gepubliceerd in Current Biology, op korte termijn zal leiden tot oplossing van de plasticvervuiling valt te betwijfelen. 'Deze rups verteert het plastic veel sneller dan die andere rups, maar het blijft een traag proces. Honderd waswormen doen er nog steeds honderd dagen over om een plastic tas van 20 gram weg te werken', zegt microbioloog Cornelia Welte, universitair docent aan de Radboud Universiteit in Nijmegen.

 Honderd waswormen doen er nog steeds honderd dagen over om een plastic tas van 20 gram weg te werken
Welte 
Voorlopig blijft het efficinter om ingezameld plastic te verbranden of te recyclen. Het grootste probleem van plasticafval is dat het zich op land, in rivieren en zeen verspreidt.

Welte, niet betrokken bij de studie: 'Toch is het belangrijk dat de onderzoekers voor het eerst beschrijven hoe polyethyleen door deze rups wordt verteerd en wordt omgezet in een andere stof. Nu weten we tenminste dat het niet tot kleine stukjes wordt vermalen en als microdeeltjes achterblijft.'


http://www.volkskrant.nl/wetenschap/...stic~a4490514/

----------


## Revisor

Door zeestromen worden in bepaalde delen van de oceanen hogere concentraties plastic afval gemeten. 
Foto: POMARES, ALBERTO L 

*Schip moet dagelijks vijf ton opvissen*

*Miljardair wil plastic soep opruimen* 

Gisteren, 19:26 Redactie 

* OSLO - De Noorse miljardair Kjell Inge Roekke belooft het meerendeel van zijn vermogen te steken in het verwijderen van de plastic soep uit de wereldzeen. De voormalige visser, die steenrijk werd in de olie-industrie, financiert om te beginnen en schip dat onderzoek gaat doen naar het ronddrijvende plastic afval in de oceanen.*

 
Kjell Inge Roekke wil een begin maken om de plastic soep in de oceanen terug te dringen. 
Foto: EPA

Ik wil het meerendeel van wat ik heb verdiend teruggeven aan de maatschappij, zegt Roekke in een interview met Aftenposten. Een precies bedrag noemde hij niet. Het schip moet dagelijks vijf ton plastic uit het water vissen. Of dat direct veel zoden aan de dijk zet valt te betwijfelen, want dagelijks zou een veelvoud van die hoeveelheid in zee verdwijnen.

Het afval wordt op het schip gesmolten en verwerkt. Aan boord is ook plaats voor 60 wetenschappers die vervuiling in de oceanen onderzoeken.

Roekke wilde niet zeggen hoeveel het schip gaat kosten en welke uitgaven hij nog meer wil doen. De entrepreneur zegt dat hij de samenwerking met het Wereldnatuurfonds (WWF) zoekt. Het WWF liet weten het niet eens te zijn met de visie van Roekke op oliewinning, maar zegt er wel voor open te staan de plastic soep terug te dringen.

Schattingen over de hoeveelheid plastic in de oceanen lopen uiteen, maar het gaat volgens wetenschappers zeker om vele miljoenen tonnen. Dat plastic brokkelt op den duur uit elkaar en komt uiteindelijk via vissen en vogels in de voedselketen terecht. De meest vervuilende landen liggen in Azi. China is koploper op het gebied van plastic.


Miljardair wil plastic soep opruimen|Buitenland| Telegraaf.nl

----------


## Revisor

*24 May 2017*

*Africa is not poor, we are stealing its wealth*

*It's time to change the way we talk and think about Africa.*

 Our climate crisis was not caused by Africa, but Africans will feel the effect more than most others, writes Dearden [Siphiwe Sibeko/Reuters]

*
By Nick Dearden*
Nick Dearden is the director of UK campaigning organisation Global Justice Now.

Africa is poor, but we can try to help its people.

It's a simple statement, repeated through a thousand images, newspaper stories and charity appeals each year, so that it takes on the weight of truth. When we read it, we reinforce assumptions and stories about Africa that we've heard throughout our lives. We reconfirm our image of Africa.

Try something different. Africa is rich, but we steal its wealth.

That's the essence of a report (pdf) from several campaign groups released today. Based on a set of new figures, it finds that sub-Saharan Africa is a net creditor to the rest of the world to the tune of more than $41bn. Sure, there's money going in: around $161bn a year in the form of loans, remittances (those working outside Africa and sending money back home), and aid.

But there's also $203bn leaving the continent. Some of this is direct, such as $68bn in mainly dodged taxes. Essentially multinational corporations "steal" much of this - legally - by pretending they are really generating their wealth in tax havens. These so-called "illicit financial flows" amount to around 6.1 percent of the continent's entire gross domestic product (GDP) - or three times what Africa receives in aid.

Then there's the $30bn that these corporations "repatriate" - profits they make in Africa but send back to their home country, or elsewhere, to enjoy their wealth. The City of London is awash with profits extracted from the land and labour of Africa.

 OPINION: Africa's natural resources - From curse to a blessing 

There are also more indirect means by which we pull wealth out of Africa. Today's report estimates that $29bn a year is being stolen from Africa in illegal logging, fishing and trade in wildlife. $36bn is owed to Africa as a result of the damage that climate change will cause to their societies and economies as they are unable to use fossil fuels to develop in the way that Europe did. Our climate crisis was not caused by Africa, but Africans will feel the effect more than most others. Needless to say, the funds are not currently forthcoming.

In fact, even this assessment is enormously generous, because it assumes that all of the wealth flowing into Africa is benefitting the people of that continent. But loans to governments and the private sector (at more than $50bn) can turn into unpayable and odious debt.

Ghana is losing 30 per cent of its government revenue to debt repayments, paying loans which were often made speculatively, based on high commodity prices, and carrying whopping rates of interest. One particularly odious aluminium smelter in Mozambique, built with loans and aid money, is currently costing the country 21 for every 1 that the Mozambique government received.

British aid, which is used to set up private schools and health centres, can undermine the creation of decent public services, which is why such private schools are being closed down in Uganda and Kenya. Of course, some Africans have benefitted from this economy. There are now around 165,000 very rich Africans, with combined holdings of $860bn.

But, given the way the economy works, where do these people mainly keep their wealth?

In tax havens.




A 2014 estimate suggests that rich Africans were holding a massive $500bn in tax havens. Africa's people are effectively robbed of wealth by an economy that enables a tiny minority of Africans to get rich by allowing wealth to flow out of Africa.

So what is the answer? Western governments would like to be seen as generous beneficiaries, doing what they can to "help those unable to help themselves". But the first task is to stop perpetuating the harm they are doing. Governments need to stop forcing African governments to open up their economy to privatisation, and their markets to unfair competition.

If African countries are to benefit from foreign investment, they must be allowed to - even helped to - legally regulate that investment and the corporations that often bring it. And they might want to think about not putting their faith in the extractives sector.




With few exceptions, countries with abundant mineral wealth experience poorer democracy, weaker economic growth, and worse development. To prevent tax dodging, governments must stop prevaricating on action to address tax havens. No country should tolerate companies with subsidiaries based in tax havens operating in their country.

Aid is tiny, and the very least it can do, if spent well, is to return some of Africa's looted wealth. We should see it both as a form of reparations and redistribution, just as the tax system allows us to redistribute wealth from the richest to the poorest within individual societies. The same should be expected from the global "society".

To even begin to embark on such an ambitious programme, we must change the way we talk and think about Africa. It's not about making people feel guilty, but correctly diagnosing a problem in order to provide a solution. We are not, currently, "helping" Africa. Africa is rich. Let's stop making it poorer. 

_Nick Dearden is the director of UK campaigning organisation Global Justice Now. He was previously the director of Jubilee Debt Campaign.
_
_The views expressed in this article are the author's own and do not necessarily reflect Al Jazeera's editorial policy._



http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opi...063731884.html

----------


## Revisor

*De liberale democratie superieur? Dan heb je weinig van de wereld begrepen*

*In weerwil van wat sommige opiniemakers en commentatoren beweren, stelt Wouter Arrazola de Oate dat het Westen en de liberale democratie helemaal niet zo superieur zijn.*

Wouter Arrazola de Oate 

dinsdag 20 juni 2017

  

Wij zijn niet superieur: niet de witte niet-moslim, niet het westen, niet de liberale democratie, niet de  hetero, niet de man, niet de Europeaan,... Recent wordt de archasche superioriteitsdiscussie weer opgerakeld. Lelijk. Semi-intellectuele prietpraat met reeds lang weerlegde non-argumenten en enorme gaten in redeneringen. 

Cherry picking: enkel de goede kanten van een samenlevingsmodel worden toegelicht, de destructieve nevenwerkingen, of beter, de nefaste voorwaarden voor onze levensstijl worden bewust genegeerd. 

Wij hebben het hier alleen maar zo goed omdat onze welvaart afkomstig is van de uitbuiting van andere continenten, de moord op lucht en aarde, de sociale exclusie en culpabilisering van minderheden en armen. 

Liberaal-democratische bommen op Irak zijn verantwoordelijk voor het ontstaan van IS. Westerse mijnindustrie en onevenwichtige handelsverdragen veroorzaken nog steeds continue armoede op het Afrikaans continent. De neoliberale besparingsideologie zorgde in 2015 voor 39.000 extra overlijdens in het VK (1), meer doden dan eender welk terrorisme dat jaar.

Onze liberale politici willen per se onze sociale zekerheid beknotten, tegen beter weten in en ondanks brandende appartementsblokken … Daar is niets superieurs aan. 

Superioriteit wordt opnieuw als een geloof passioneel uitgedragen en koppig verdedigd. Men wringt zich in alle mogelijke bochten en maakt ongelooflijke filosofische spartelingen om toch maar zijn “gelijk” te halen, tegelijkertijd elke rationaliteit en objectiviteit verliezend. 

Ons samenlevingsmodel wordt vergeleken met de extreme alternatieven, om onze superioriteit te bevestigen, maar een hele resem meer vreedzame, gelijkere en rechtvaardigere samenlevingsvormen worden wel genegeerd.

Wij weten het echt niet beter ! Na eeuwenlange dominantie is het tijd om even te zwijgen en te luisteren, zonder onmiddellijk in een defensieve kramp te schieten bij iedere kritiek. Ga er eens vanuit dat de ander waarschijnlijk gelijk heeft, bezin en leer bij. En vooral leer af: onze dominantie creerde een wereld die cht niet zo mooi is, extreem ongelijk en destructief.

Iemand die beweert dat de liberale democratie een superieur model is heeft nog niet veel van de wereld gezien, en er nog veel minder van begrepen.


(1)  https://theconversation.com/sharp-rise-in-uk-mortality-rate-may-be-due-to-austerity-measures-72984?utm_campaign=Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_s ource=Facebook#link_time=1497436546

Besparingsbeleid zal uw gezondheid grondig schaden | MO*

Wouter Arrazola de Oate


De liberale democratie superieur? Dan heb je weinig van de wereld begrepen - DeWereldMorgen.be

----------


## Revisor

*Sluit de grenzen tussen Afrika en Europa*

*Alphonse Muambi* – 15:34, 28 juni 2017

Inwoners van het Congolese Lumbashi op zoek naar mineralen. 'Als kind leerden we dat we mangeurs de cuivre waren. Kopereters dus.'

*Geen economische vluchtelingen toelaten in Europa? Dan ook geen grondstoffen uit Afrika importeren, stelt Alphonse Muambi.*

Een kind onder de evenaar wordt later vaak een bedelaar. Elke Nederlander kent dit adagium. Ik ben onder de evenaar geboren. De Afrikaanse evenaar, in Congo, in de provincie Katanga, in de stad Lubumbashi.

Daar, in tegenstelling tot hier, leerden we als kinderen, dat we mangeurs de cuivre waren. Kopereters dus. Dat betekent dat mijn geboorteplaats rijk aan koper is. Ook aan andere strategische grondstoffen die voor de wereldtechnologie nodig zijn trouwens, zoals die in onze smartphones.

Nooit heb ik geleerd dat we daar onder de evenaar arm waren en dat we later bedelaars zouden worden. Soit!

Deze twee percepties, die van hier en die van daar, kenmerken de huidige discussie rondom vluchtelingen. Zelfs Jezus Christus, de bekendste asielzoeker in de mensengeschiedenis, zou ergens in Noord-Afrika of in Turkije asiel hebben moeten aanvragen. Niet in Nederland. Niet in Europa. De politiek kreeg van links- tot rechts-Nederland, inclusief christelijke partijen, hiervoor afgelopen maart bij de Kamerverkiezingen een sterk electoraal mandaat.
Geen wonder, de vrijlating van moordenaar Barabbas en de kruisiging van Jezus waren ook democratisch besloten. Het volk had gesproken. Pontius Pilatius moest slechts de wil van het volk volgen.

*Landen zonder oorlog*

Veel Nederlanders vrezen de massale komst van arme Afrikaanse bedelaars naar hun verzorgingsstaat. Een Nederlandse vriend vatte dit zo mooi samen in onze discussie op Facebook: "Afrika's problemen moeten ten diepste door Afrikanen worden opgelost. En masse emigreren is geen oplossing en haalt zelfs de druk van de ketel! Minimaal de helft van alle Afrikanen zou maar wat graag deel uitmaken van een Europese verzorgingsstaat en dit blijkt al uit de huidige migratiestromen, waarbij een groot deel afkomstig is uit landen zonder oorlog. Het is heel erg dat veel Afrikanen arm zijn maar decennia ontwikkelingssamenwerking hebben wel laten zien dat dit niet de fundamentele oplossing is. Afrikanen moeten in opstand komen tegen hun corrupte leiders." Aldus mijn vriend. Een volksretoriek gevoed door politici en intellectuelen. Soit!

Toch zijn Nederlanders niet uniek in hun verwijten aan anderen, die ze als boeven zien, dieven van hun rijkdom.

Afrikanen doen dat ook. Sterk heerst onder hen de gedachte dat Europeanen boeven zijn die hun rijkdommen stelen. Die halen immers gratis grondstoffen uit Afrika voor de ontwikkeling en het welzijn van Europa.

Een mooi voorbeeld komt van Dirk-Jan Koch. Als Nederlandse diplomaat in Kinshasa, Congo, gaf hij elke vrijdag het vak 'Ontwikkelingssamenwerking' op de universiteit. De studenten leerden hem het tegendeel: "Wat jullie Europeanen met Afrika doen is geen samenwerking maar tegenwerking." In zijn boek 'De Congo Codes' over de zin en onzin van ontwikkelingssamenwerking, verschenen in 2014, vertelt Koch daar uitvoerig over.

*Strijd om controle*

Niet alleen in Congo denken ze zo, alle Afrikanen zijn hiervan overtuigd. Ook staatshoofden. Zo zei Flix Houphout-Boigny, wijlen president van Ivoorkust, dat degene die Afrika onder zijn controle heeft, degene is die de wereld zal domineren.

Dit kan gebeuren, zo zei hij, door grondstoffen uit Afrika in het eigen land te houden voor de ontwikkeling van dat eigen land en het welzijn van de eigen bevolking. Of door ervoor te zorgen dat concurrenten geen toegang krijgen tot die grondstoffen. Dit laatste verklaart, in de ogen van veel Afrikanen, de oorlogen in Afrika. De Verenigde Staten, China, Rusland, Isral, Canada en Europa strijden letterlijk om die controle over Afrika. Afrikaanse corrupte leiders faciliteren dit en profiteren ervan.

*Bezinning*

Jacques Chirac, ex-president van Frankrijk, zei tegen de Fransen: "Een groot deel van het geld in onze portemonnee is het resultaat van de eeuwenlange uitbuiting van Afrika. Daarom moeten we billijk zijn. Ik zeg niet barmhartig, maar billijk en rechtvaardig om aan Afrikanen terug te geven wat wij van hen hebben afgepakt, en zo dramatische ontwikkelingen en conflicten met alle politieke gevolgen van dien te voorkomen."

Chiracs landgenoot en schrijver Pierre Pan, behandelt in zijn boek 'Carnages. Les guerres secrtes des grandes puissances en Afrique' recente geheime oorlogen van grootmachten in Afrika.

Afrika kent dus geen ideologische oorlog. Het zijn internationale oorlogen die een economische oorsprong hebben. Dit leidt tot een massale stroom vluchtelingen. Ook economische vluchtelingen zijn vluchtelingen. En vluchtelingen opvangen is geen barmhartigheid, maar een logische consequentie van die internationale oorlogen.

Verwijten zijn er dus over en weer! Afrikanen hebben ernstige grieven richting Europeanen en vice-versa. Een adempauze wederzijds is dringend nodig om tot bezinning te komen. Ik stel daarom voor om de grenzen tussen Afrika en Europa twintig jaar lang te sluiten. Economisch, diplomatiek, financieel, in de lucht, op zee, op het land, aan beide kanten en op elk vlak. Potdicht.

Dan is er tijd om te evalueren wie eigenlijk van wie profiteert, wie waaraan schuldig is en aan wie, wie aan wie wat moet betalen en daarna pas, in 2037, kunnen we bepalen of we een samenwerkingsverband met elkaar willen en op welke basis. Alleen zo kunnen we het wederzijdse verwijt uit de wereld helpen.
_
Alphonse Muambi is schrijver en opiniemaker


https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/sluit-de...ropa~a61bc6dd/
_

----------


## Revisor

h


> *Gevolgen voor Nederland:*
> 
> ...
> Ook hebben ze tijd gehad om hun bedrijven zo concurentiesterk te maken door schaalvergroting en technologie dat bedrijven uit andere landen moeilijk iets van betekenis kunnen voorstellen.
> ...


*

Hoe het EU-landbouwbeleid bijdraagt aan de migratiedruk*

Migranten en vluchtelingen stonden weer hoog op de agenda van de laatste Europese top in Brussel en dat zal nog wel even blijven. Terwijl Europese leiders erkennen dat we de “diepe oorzaken” die migratie aandrijven moeten aanpakken, lijken ze een eerlijk debat over een aantal van die oorzaken, namelijk hun eigen EU-beleid (landbouw-, visserij-, en handelsbeleid) niet te willen voeren. Laat staan dat ze er iets aan willen doen.
_
Maria Heubuch, Ska Keller & Bart Staes_ . 6 juli 2017



Heeft het gemeenschappelijk landbouwbeleid (GLB) een negatieve impact op ontwikkelingslanden en dus ook op migratiedruk,of niet? Volgens Jos Graziano da Silva, de Directeur Generaal van de Wereldvoedsel- en landbouworganisatie van de Verenigde Naties (FAO) zeer zeker wel.

Dat was voldoende voor de EU-Commissaris voor Landbouw Phil Hogan om in zijn pen te kruipen - verbaasd te horen hoe zijn vriend nog steeds dezelfde oude lijn herhaalt dat het Europees landbouwbeleid “oneerlijk” is - en een blog te schrijven.

Het is niet omdat meneer Hogan het probleem weigert te zien, dat het er niet is, denken wij dan.

In zijn blog beweert Commissaris Hogan dat meer dan 90% van de middelen uit het GLB geen verstorend effect hebben op handel, omdat die middelen niet langer gelinkt zijn aan de productiehoeveelheid. Dus, zegt hij, is er geen reden om te vrezen voor dumping effecten van de Europese export - overigens ook niet voor import van goederen uit de ontwikkelingslanden, aangezien die directe steun bieden aan boeren uit de minst ontwikkelde landen (MOL).
*
Priv-lessen*

Het zou niet slecht zijn mocht de Commissaris eens de tijd nemen voor wat priv-lessen bij de collega’s van DG DEVCO bijvoorbeeld, die een veel gezondere kijk hebben op de externe effecten van het Europees landbouwbeleid. DG DEVCO’s laatste impactanalyse na de hervorming van het GLB, legt nochtans een zeker spanningsveld bloot: aan de ene kant wil de EU kleine landbouwbedrijven ondersteunen en de lokale en regionale markten in ontwikkelingslanden versterken via beleid voor ontwikkelingssamenwerking.

Tegelijk wil het op export gerichte GLB van Europa ‘s werelds grootste exporteur van landbouwproducten maken. Laat ons even nader onderzoeken op welke “feiten” Phil Hogan zich baseert en kijken naar wat precies uit de Europese Unie vertrekt, de export, en wat de Unie zoal binnenkomt, de import.
*
Oude lijnen, juiste verhalen*

Wat alvast klopt, is dat de meest voor de hand liggende en negatieve effecten van dumping door exportsubsidies en steun op basis van productie(hoeveelheden) zijn verdwenen. Toch blijft het dankzij de 45 miljard euro in directe betalingen dat de Europese boeren competitief kunnen zijn op de wereldmarkt. Die directe betalingen laten immers toe dat de voedselverwerkende industrie een kunstmatig lage prijs aan de boer kan betalen. Hierdoor kan de industrie concurreren met producenten uit landen waar de productiekost niet alleen lager is, maar waar boeren niet eens overheidssteun ontvangen.

Dit systeem van “goedkope productie voor de wereldmarkt” zet intussen wel serieus druk op de prijzen voor de Europese boeren. Dus ondanks die overheidssteun, krijgen boeren hier vaak niet de inkomsten die hun productiekosten dekken, zeker als het gaat over melk en varkensvlees. Het gevolg is dat vele landbouwers de boeken neerleggen.

We hebben allemaal gehoord over de Europese kippen die de West-Afrikaanse markten overspoelden. Dat is een voorbeeld van hoe het GLB wel degelijk invloed heeft ginder: in West-Afrika is gemporteerd melkpoeder vandaag 2-3 keer goedkoper dan de lokale verse melk.

Intussen legt Europa via het handelsakkoord met de regio, de zogenaamde Economische PartnerschapsAkkoorden (EPA), de West-Afrikaanse landen wel op geen importtaksen te mogen heffen op melkpoeder. De regeringen van die landen zijn daardoor met handen en voeten gebonden en kunnen geen maatregelen treffen die hun lokale productie voor de toekomst veilig kan stellen…

In de regio werkt 60% van de bevolking, voornamelijk vrouwen, in de landbouw. Zij zijn dus rechtstreeks getroffen, en moeten bovendien concurreren met bedrijven als Arla, Danone en FrieslandCampesina. Deze bedrijven hebben massaal genvesteerd in de regio. Dat klinkt op het eerste gezicht positief, maar was wel vooral in installaties bedoeld om melkpoeder uit Europa te verwerken. Organisaties voor ontwikkelingssamenwerking vinden het schrijnend hoe de EU, via de EPA’s met West-Afrika, buitenproportionele commercile toegevingen vraagt van een van de armste regio’s uit de wereld. Phil Hogan heeft waarschijnlijk geen melkplassen voor ogen, maar de kleine boeren staan wel voor melkpoeder-bergen.
*
De andere kant*

Wat gebeurt er nu aan de andere kant van de handelsbalans: de import van landbouwproducten uit ontwikkelingslanden in de Europese Unie? Voor ons zijn grondstoffen als soja, palmolie, suiker, koffie, cacao, mas en katoen onontbeerlijk. En ook hier, wat Mr. Hogan niet wil zien, is wel nog steeds de realiteit.

Dat ons vee zo ontzettend afhankelijk is van soja uit Latijns Amerika is geen geheim meer. De Argentijnse ngo Asociana heeft onlangs enkele leden van het Europees Parlement gealarmeerd over de problematische ontbossing die zich blijft doorzetten door het steeds groeiend aantal soja-plantages in Argentini. In de noordelijke regio Chaco verdween een gebied zo groot als Belgi, bestaande uit bos en biodivers maquis, op 10 jaar tijd. Op het moment dat de bulldozers toekwamen, moesten kleine boeren en inheemse bevolkingsgroepen hun land achterlaten. Als ontheemden zoeken ze momenteel werk in de stad, bijna de helft van hun kinderen is ondervoed. De soja die intussen op hun gronden groeit, wordt wel naar Europa gexporteerd om er het vee te voederen.

Met andere grondstoffen zoals suiker, ziet het plaatje er niet rooskleuriger uit. Het Europees Parlement liet onlangs een studie uitvoeren waaruit blijkt dat de handelsvoorwaarden voor de MOL, hoewel bejubeld door de Europese instellingen, aanzetten tot landroof en het schenden van mensenrechten in Cambodja.
*
Beleidscoherentie ten top*

Alles wat steun wegneemt van kleine boeren of regionale landbouw in ontwikkelingslanden, druist in tegen de ontwikkelingsagenda van de EU. Olivier De Schutter, de voormalige speciale rapporteur van de VN voor het Recht op Voedsel, beschreef het GLB ooit als ‘een tegenstrijdigheid van 50 miljard euro in het engagement van de EU om de landbouw in ontwikkelingslanden terug op de been te brengen’. En hoewel die analyse er kwam voor het GLB werd hervormd, is ze vandaag helaas nog steeds van toepassing.

Tijdens dat hervormingsproces werden alle inspanningen om het GLB in lijn te brengen met de ontwikkelingsdoelen van Europa - en dus zo het Verdrag na te leven inzake beleidscoherentie voor ontwikkeling - afgeblokt. Het resultaat: er is nog steeds geen mechanisme ingevoerd dat de effecten van het GLB op ontwikkelingslanden in kaart brengt en beoordeelt, laat staan dat er een officile klachtenbehandeling mogelijk is waar kleine landbouwbedrijven en andere groepen de Unie ter verantwoording zouden kunnen roepen als hun rechten of hun levens nog maar eens te lijden hebben onder het GLB.

Wat de effecten op het leven in Burkina Faso of Senegal ook mogen zijn, het lijkt erop dat DG AGRI zal blijven vasthouden aan die exportgedachte. Dat zagen we al in de consultatieronde in het kader van het GLB door de vraag: ‘Wat moet er gebeuren om de export van landbouwproducten te versterken’? De respondenten kregen niet eens de keuze om export bijvoorbeeld te verminderen, om het dumpen van goedkope producten in ontwikkelingslanden te stoppen. Dit “silo”-denken van DG AGRI stemt duidelijk niet overeen met recente inzichten en de wil om de echte oorzaken van migratie aan te pakken.
*
De weg voorwaarts*

Als Commissaris Hogan er zo van overtuigd is dat het GLB de boeren in het Zuiden niets tekort doet en dat het helemaal in lijn ligt met de ontwikkelingsdoelstellingen, dan zal zijn Mededeling over het toekomstig GLB (verwacht tegen de herfst 2017) ongetwijfeld de plannen bevatten van hoe Europa’s landbouwbeleid bijdraagt aan de realisatie van de Agenda 2030. We verwachten in dat voorstel dan ook volgende punten:


een regelmatige, en gender-bewuste monitoring van de impact van het GLB op ontwikkelingslanden, evenals een formeel klachtenmechanismeeen duidelijke inzet en een betere kwalificatie van directe betalingen om de agro-ecologische landbouw, kleine en middelgrote bedrijven en de lokale en regionale toeleveringsketen in binnen- en buitenland te versterken;een EU-brede strategie inzake eiwitten om de afhankelijkheid van gemporteerde soja af te bouwen en maatregelen die het verbruik van dierlijke producten verminderen;een alternatief handelsmandaat dat meer spoort met milieu en sociale overwegingen en samen met DG TRADE wordt uitgewerkt. 
_
Maria Heubuch is melkveehoudster, lid van de landbouwcommissie van het Europees parlement n woordvoerder voor de Groenen/EVA in de commissie ontwikkelingssamenwerking

Ska Keller is co-voorzitter van de Groenen/EVA in het Europees Parlement, en woordvoerder voor migratie en handelsbeleid voor de Groene fractie.

Bart Staes is Europees parlementslid voor Groen


http://www.mo.be/opinie/hoe-het-eu-b...e-migratiedruk
_

----------


## Mark

> *Sluit de grenzen tussen Afrika en Europa*
> 
> *Alphonse Muambi* – 15:34, 28 juni 2017
> 
> Inwoners van het Congolese Lumbashi op zoek naar mineralen. 'Als kind leerden we dat we mangeurs de cuivre waren. Kopereters dus.'
> 
> *Geen economische vluchtelingen toelaten in Europa? Dan ook geen grondstoffen uit Afrika importeren, stelt Alphonse Muambi.*
> 
> Een kind onder de evenaar wordt later vaak een bedelaar. Elke Nederlander kent dit adagium. Ik ben onder de evenaar geboren. De Afrikaanse evenaar, in Congo, in de provincie Katanga, in de stad Lubumbashi.
> ...


Grondstoffen zijn alleen dat... grondstoffen en zolang ze in Afrika in de grond blijven zitten zal niemand daar welvarend worden.

Ik ben bang dat indien die grondstoffen niet naar het westen gaan om verwerkt te worden tot een zinnig product ze gewoon daar in de grond blijven zitten.

----------


## Mark

> *De liberale democratie superieur? Dan heb je weinig van de wereld begrepen*
> 
> Wij hebben het hier alleen maar zo goed omdat onze welvaart afkomstig is van de uitbuiting van andere continenten, de moord op lucht en aarde, de sociale exclusie en culpabilisering van minderheden en armen. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De liberale democratie superieur? Dan heb je weinig van de wereld begrepen - DeWereldMorgen.be


Nee uiteraard.

Een hoog technisch georganiseerde maatschappij waarbij de meeste mensen hoogopgeleid zijn en daarna structureel hard werken om hoge producties te behalen in combinatie met een verzorgingsmaatschappij, lage corruptie en politieke stabiliteit hebben daar uiteraard niets mee te maken.

Wanneer iemand in een fabriek een auto bouwt dan heeft hij dat gestolen van een arme!
Wanneer iemand hard studeert en dan als doktors levens red dan komt dat omdat in 1649 een Nederlands schip grondstoffen heeft gestolen van de toenmalige koning in Afrika.

Klinkt logisch.

----------


## mark61

Wat een gelul. Congo had net zo rijk kunnen zijn als Nederland als 

a) het niet zo'n ongelooflijke chaos werd vanaf dag n van de onafhankelijkheid. Dat komt simpelweg door misdadige machtswellustelingen, en een bevolking die dat steunt of accepteert.

b) er niet zo'n krankzinnige overbevolking was.

Dat geldt voor heel Afrika. Het is onmogelijk een land te ontwikkelen, en de bevolking een menswaardig bestaan te geven als die bevolking in pakweg 50 jaar _verachtvoudigt_, zo als in het geval van Ghana.

Geen technologische of politieke vooruitgang kan daar wat mee.

Afrika is qua natuurlijke omstandigheden overwegend een mensvijandig continent met zeer beperkte mogelijkheden voor landbouw. 

Met die grondstoffen kan je alleen wat als je weet wat je er mee moet doen, en dat ook doet.

Afrika lijdt verreweg het meest onder overbevolking en wanbestuur. Ja, het westen maakt gebruik van corrupte dictators. Maar dat die bestaan, is Afrika's eigen verantwoordelijkheid. Je kan geen democratie en een rechtsstaat opleggen, zoveel is de afgelopen tijd wel duidelijk geworden.

Gooi die grenzen maar 20 jaar dicht. Het wordt een massaslachting. Geen import van voedsel (Afrika importeert nogal wat, van aardappels en uien tot rijst). Geen miljarden ontwikkelingshulp. Geen inkomsten uit export. Alleen maar gierende overbevolking en achterlijke dictators.

Stel je een Ghana voor met 3,5 miljoen inwoners, zoals in 1957, bij de onafhankelijkheid. Het was dan niet rijk geweest nu, maar zeker niet arm.

En dan is Ghana een relatief rijk land, met relatief grote gelijkheid, een redelijk ontwikkelde bevolking en redelijk bestuur, over het geheel genomen en vergeleken bij de meeste andere Afrikaanse landen. Redelijk weinig corruptie, zeer weinig geweld, politiek en anderszins. Niet bijster veel grondstoffen en produkten, vnl. cacao en tropisch hout, en wat goud, en sinds kort olie.

In de woestijn valt niets te halen, vandaar dat alle Sahellanden arm zijn. Sommige verkopen uranium. Dat kunnen ze ook niet doen, dan hebben ze helemaal niets. Zelf hebben ze er niets aan.

Maja, overbevolking, het wereldwijde taboe, enthousiast aangemoedigd door zowat elke godsdienst. In die zin is godsdienst een misdaad tegen de mensheid.

----------


## mark61

Ik ben dol op Afrika, en de meeste van de 20 landen die ik bezocht heb (m.u.v. Tsjaad, wat een teringlijers wonen daar). Er wonen fantastische mensen met de beste ideen, bedoelingen, energie en werklust.

Maar hoe verander je als eenvoudig burger het verrotte politieke systeem? Een onderdeel is steevast het door Revisor zo bezongen stambewustzijn. Dat leidt 100% gegarandeerd tot achterdocht, ruzie, angst, superioriteitsgevoel van de grootste stam, kortom chaos, geweld en onderdrukking.

Nigeria is bijv. naar de kloten door overbevolking, corruptie, het achterstellen van bepaalde volkeren, en interne migratie die leidt tot conflicten over landbezit en -gebruik. Dat is bijv. waar Boko Haraam vandaan komt, niet van de koran, maar van wat ik hier noem.

Kenia is naar de kloten door precies hetzelfde. Het had een midden-inkomenland kunnen zijn.

Dat westerlingen daar geen frisse rol in spelen is duidelijk, maar niet de oorzaak.

Het 'wegslepen van de rijkdommen van Afrika' waardoor het continent arm zou zijn geworden is je reinste kolder. Het was altijd een arm continent; life was short and then you died. Met het gros van die rijkdommen deden ze daar niets, omdat ze er geen emplooi voor hadden, en trouwens, meestal niet eens wisten dat het er was. Net als schapenhoudende nomaden op het Arabische Schiereiland, die niet wisten dat er olie was, of soms ook wel, maar er stomweg geen toepassing voor hadden.

Nu kan je je dan gaan afvragen waarom die Arabische landen als rijk worden beschouwd, en Afrika als arm. Misschien dat de bazen daar toch die rijkdom wat beter verdelen, al zijn ze net zo corrupt als de Afrikaanse leiders? Misschien omdat er geen 200 miljoen mensen in Saoedi-Arabi wonen, maar 27 miljoen? Dat verdeelt wat makkelijker. Misschien omdat ze al dat geld net wat nuttiger besteden?

----------


## mark61

Moet je dit eens lezen: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mo_Ibrahim_Foundation. In het kort: een rijke Soedanese ondernemer is een prijs gaan uitdelen voor goed bestuur in Afrika. Dat is uitgegroeid tot een jaarlijkse beoordeling van Afrikaanse landen op alle mogelijke gebieden: veiligheid en rechtstaat, democratie en mensenrechten, economische mogelijkheden en 'human development', dus gezondheid en welzijn, onderwijs.

En: https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibrahi...can_Governance. De Engelstalige versie is veel uitgebreider: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibrahi...can_Governance

Botswana is de opmerkelijk uitzondering in een diep dal van treurnis. Dat land heeft dan weer een giga probleem met AIDS, nog steeds.

Ghana zit altijd in de top 10. Qua mensenrechten en veiligheid scoort Noord-Afrika niet bijster veel beter, of vaak slechter, dan de rest van Afrika.

----------


## mark61

> In de regio werkt 60% van de bevolking, voornamelijk vrouwen, in de landbouw. Zij zijn dus rechtstreeks getroffen, en moeten bovendien concurreren met bedrijven als Arla, Danone en FrieslandCampesina. Deze bedrijven hebben massaal genvesteerd in de regio. Dat klinkt op het eerste gezicht positief, maar was wel vooral in installaties bedoeld om melkpoeder uit Europa te verwerken. Organisaties voor ontwikkelingssamenwerking vinden het schrijnend hoe de EU, via de EPAs met West-Afrika, buitenproportionele commercile toegevingen vraagt van een van de armste regios uit de wereld. Phil Hogan heeft waarschijnlijk geen melkplassen voor ogen, maar de kleine boeren staan wel voor melkpoeder-bergen.
> 
> Maria Heubuch is melkveehoudster, lid van de landbouwcommissie van het Europees parlement n woordvoerder voor de Groenen/EVA in de commissie ontwikkelingssamenwerking
> 
> Ska Keller is co-voorzitter van de Groenen/EVA in het Europees Parlement, en woordvoerder voor migratie en handelsbeleid voor de Groene fractie. 
> Bart Staes is Europees parlementslid voor Groen


Deze drie weten werkelijk geen fuck van Afrika. Te vermoeiend om op alles te reageren, dus alleen dit:

1) Verreweg de meeste Afrikanen consumeren helemaal geen zuivel, omdat veeteelt traditioneel alleen in de Sahel voorkomt, waar erg weinig mensen wonen. Die drinken die melk zelf op, want er is geen stad in de buurt waar je dat binnen enkele uren kan verkopen. Dit brengt ons op:

2) Melk is bederfelijke waar, wat in Afrika voor immense problemen zorgt qua opslag en transport. Het is er erg warrum, weet u wel? Melkpoeder is dan veel handiger, als je die zooi berhaupt nodig hebt dan. Dan nog is het niet Europa's schuld dat Afrikaanse landen geen zuivelindustrie van betekenis hebben. Dat ligt aan zoveel dingen, verreweg de meeste locale problemen waar Europa niets mee te maken heeft.

3) Zuivel is nu een nieuw produkt, gericht op de middenklasse die dat kan betalen. Zo heb je in Nigeria en Ghana ijsfabrieken. Tis een wonder dat ze die zooi bijna ongesmolten weten te verkopen. Ik heb het wel gegeten, best lekker, maar tis maar goed dat het in plastic zakjes wordt verkocht, want de helft moet je opdrinken.

Verder zijn er, behalve de enkele supermarkt (n per hoofdstad, zo ongeveer), geen verkoopkanalen. Er zijn nauwelijks winkels in Afrika; vrijwel alles wordt op de markt verhandeld. De stroomvoorziening is _erratic_, koelen een drama. Ja, koud bier en cola is er wel, in caf's. Al betekent dat vaak warm bier met ijsklonten erin  :hihi: 

Echt, Afrika begrijp je niet zomaar. Alles werkt er heel apart. Tis leuk dat goedbedoelende idealisten zich ermee bemoeien, maar het zet meer zoden aan de dijk als je wat weet over het continent waar je over praat.

Ik doe ff een anekdote. Boerkina Faso ligt in de Sahel, dus water is er schaars. Daar wist Nederland, land van waterbouwtechniek, wel wat op: aan de rand van Ouagadougou, de hoofdstad, ligt nu een waterbekken. Dat was leuk voor de watervoorziening, en h, wat recreatiemogelijkheden ook. Tis wel open, dus de helft van het water verdampt.

Waar die Hollanders niet aan dachten is: *tropen + stilstaand water = malariamuggen.*  Dus daar kwamen de Italianen om de malaria te bestrijden. Dat is voornamelijk: spuiten met gif, en dure gempregneerde klamboes.

Malaria, een ziekte die daarvoor in Boerkina Faso niet voorkwam. Wegens Sahelland, droog, geen stilstaand-wateroppervlaktes.

Lang leve de blankbaas.

----------


## mark61

Wil verder nog iemand wat over Afrika weten?

Ik denk het niet.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Klinkt logisch.


  :strik:  Ja, toch ?

----------


## Good Kahuna

> Wat is de kern van mijn verhaal?


Ik wist niet dat er een overhoring zou volgen  :vreemd: 

Out of the top of my head: het westen sucks en moslims rule?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Wil verder nog iemand wat over Afrika weten?
> 
> Ik denk het niet.


Eigenlijk weet jij over veel onderwerpen meer dan gemiddeld. Hoe komt het toch dat je desondanks zo bescheiden en vriendelijk blijft tegen de meesten die wel wat vinden maar niks weten en dus beter hun mond dicht zouden moeten houden?

----------


## mark61

> Eigenlijk weet jij over veel onderwerpen meer dan gemiddeld. Hoe komt het toch dat je desondanks zo bescheiden en vriendelijk blijft tegen de meesten die wel wat vinden maar niks weten en dus beter hun mond dicht zouden moeten houden?


 :hihi:  Ik vind het niet erg als mensen niks weten, maar wel als ze dan desondanks hun mening als evenveel waard als een genformeerde mening beschouwen. Ik vind het pas echt erg als mensen liegen. Opzettelijk proberen anderen te misleiden.

Je bent, neem ik aan, sarcastisch, maar zelf vind ik dat ik precies teruggeef wat ik 'krijg', dus lees. Aardige, fatsoenlijke mensen krijgen aardige, fatsoenlijke reacties. Achterbakse kwaadaardige leugenaars krijgen met de verbale stok. In werkelijkheid ben ik poeslief en doe nooit een vlieg kwaad. Nou ja, vliegen wel.

----------


## Eke

> Wil verder nog iemand wat over Afrika weten?
> 
> Ik denk het niet.


Ja, ik. Ga maar door, Mark. Graag. Het boeit me. Wat mij bij nog steeds bij is gebleven over Afrika is een verhaal van een grote Nederlandse kippenboer die samengeperste resten vlees van kipkarkassen invroor en dit op een Afrikaanse markt tegen dumpprijzen verkocht. Resultaat :de lokale kippenboeren _raakten hun inkomsten kwijt_ en stopten met de kippetjes.
En toen..toen waren er alleen nog maar samengeperste karkasrestanten (made in Holland) te koop en kon de prijs omhoog. AUGHHHH !!!!!

En dan heb ik het nog niet eens over de milieu-effekten van dit soort streken.

Ik denk dat als je met de Hollandse kippenboer gepraat zou hebben en meegedacht zou hebben hoe hij z'n mensen aan het werk zou kunnen houden hij/zij andere keuzes gemaakt zou hebben.
Ook in Nederland zijn grote veranderingen nodig (door de digitale revolutie=====mss wel werkverdeling ) Maar dit is een ander onderwerp.

----------


## mark61

> Ja, ik. Ga maar door, Mark. Graag. Het boeit me. Wat mij bij nog steeds bij is gebleven over Afrika is een verhaal van een grote Nederlandse kippenboer die samengeperste resten vlees van kipkarkassen invroor en dit op een Afrikaanse markt tegen dumpprijzen verkocht. Resultaat :de lokale kippenboeren _raakten hun inkomsten kwijt_ en stopten met de kippetjes.
> En toen..toen waren er alleen nog maar samengeperste karkasrestanten (made in Holland) te koop en kon de prijs omhoog. AUGHHHH !!!!!
> 
> En dan heb ik het nog niet eens over de milieu-effekten van dit soort streken.
> 
> Ik denk dat als je met de Hollandse kippenboer gepraat zou hebben en meegedacht zou hebben hoe hij z'n mensen aan het werk zou kunnen houden hij/zij andere keuzes gemaakt zou hebben.
> Ook in Nederland zijn grote veranderingen nodig (door de digitale revolutie=====mss wel werkverdeling ) Maar dit is een ander onderwerp.


Zoiets is moeilijk. Er zijn pogingen geweest om in Afrika efficinte, grootschalige kippenboerderijen op te zetten. Die mislukten. Die dieren gingen dood; niet bestand tegen de lokale ziektes, en monoculturen zijn altijd kwetsbaar, hier al, daar nog meer.

Er is ook het belang van de Afrikaanse consument, die graag goedkoop koopt, net als wij, en bij hen is dat nog dringender wegens geen geld. Dus ja, die karkassen verkopen. Ze pleuren ze in de soep, dus het maakt niet uit dat het geen fantastische kipfilets zijn.

Er is de vraag of _middeleeuwse_ landbouw en veeteelt nou werkelijk het ontwikkelingsmodel van Afrika moet zijn. Dat schijnen veel ontwikkelingshelpers te vinden. Afrikanen moeten lekker in de middeleeuwen blijven en op primitieve wijze in een vijandige natuurlijke omgeving ieder 2 kippen houden en een kostgrondje met cassave. Ook als gemporteerd voedsel stomweg veel goedkoper is.

Persoonlijk zie ik meer in menselijk kapitaal benuttten, zoals IT-centra zoals die in India bestaan. Dan kunnen ze al die stappen ertussenin overslaan. Net zoals mobiele telefonie en mobiel bankieren in Afrika een reuze succes zijn, omdat de infrastructuur daarvoor veel goedkoper en praktischer is dan tienduizenden kilometers kabels aanleggen.

Die landbouw en veeteelt wordt, uitzonderingen daargelaten, toch nooit veel, behalve voor gewassen die specifiek daar willen groeien.

Ook in Afrika wonen nu de meeste mensen in steden; jongeren hebben geen trek in harde arbeid voor geen geld op het platteland. Dus over welke Afrikanen heb je het dan die je wilt helpen / 'redden'?

Ik vind die klassieke ontwikkelingshulp-houding paternalistisch en betuttelend, en dan ben ik nog beleefd.

Maar nogmaals, als ze niet ophouden met *fokken* kan er niets worden verbeterd en is er geen oplossing voor de armoede.

En als die dictators ook nog eens achterlijk zijn, en ongelooflijk kortzichtig, verandert er ook niets.

Je kan in Afrika niks als ze geen fatsoenlijke wegen bouwen en onderhouden, en niet zorgen dat er altijd electriciteit is. Dat fnuikt nu vrijwel elke investering.

In Nigeria heb je gierende corruptie. De minister van olie verdient illegaal grof geld door illegaal benzine aan buurlanden te verkopen. Daar is de benzineprijs nl. 10x zo hoog. Van de ik meen drie Nigeriaanse olieraffinaderijen liggen er twee permanent plat door gebrek aan onderhoud. Dat houdt de prijs van benzine nog lekker hoog, al is ie al zoveel lager dan in de regio. Er is wel geld voor onderhoud begroot, maar dat verdwijnt in de zakken van.

In pakweg Ghana betalen ze nl. net zo veel voor benzine als wij, grofweg. Dat is daar dus astronomisch.

Een ander voorbeeld: een Afrikaans land vraagt een offerte bij Europese bedrijven voor de aanleg van een weg. Uiteindelijk kan dat land niet betalen voor een fatsoenlijke weg, omdat het begrote geld is 'weggelekt' tussen belastingbetaler en de bankrekening van de de asfalteerder. Want 'onderweg' jat iedereen 10% van wat er langskomt. De belastinginspecteur, ambtenaar 1, ambtenaar 2, de minister, iedereen.

Het einde van het liedje is dat dat bedrijf een weg van 5cm asfalt aanlegt zonder fundering, die dus bij de eerste regen wegspoelt. Regering razend; bedrijf zegt, ja, als je niet kan betalen is dit wat je krijgt.

Gebeurde in Ghana, Duits bedrijf.

In plaats van dat die sukkels zelf een asfalteringsbedrijf beginnen.

En dit is nog Ghana, met een redelijk functionerende overheid verder.

----------


## Eke

> Zoiets is moeilijk. Er zijn pogingen geweest om in Afrika efficinte, grootschalige kippenboerderijen op te zetten. Die mislukten. Die dieren gingen dood; niet bestand tegen de lokale ziektes, en monoculturen zijn altijd kwetsbaar, hier al, daar nog meer.
> 
> Er is ook het belang van de Afrikaanse consument, die graag goedkoop koopt, net als wij, en bij hen is dat nog dringender wegens geen geld. Dus ja, die karkassen verkopen. Ze pleuren ze in de soep, dus het maakt niet uit dat het geen fantastische kipfilets zijn.
> 
> Er is de vraag of _middeleeuwse_ landbouw en veeteelt nou werkelijk het ontwikkelingsmodel van Afrika moet zijn. Dat schijnen veel ontwikkelingshelpers te vinden. Afrikanen moeten lekker in de middeleeuwen blijven en op primitieve wijze in een vijandige natuurlijke omgeving ieder 2 kippen houden en een kostgrondje met cassave. Ook als gemporteerd voedsel stomweg veel goedkoper is.
> 
> .


Mensen in Afrika moeten zelf kiezen hoe ze hun land willen inrichten. 
Dat staat bovenaan.

Maar als monoculturen een ramp zijn dan ga je niet over op anti-biotica e.d., maar dan laat je enthousiaste mensen kleiner boeren. Tegenwoordig is er internet en je kunt heel veel kennis daar opdoen. 
Geen geld ? Hoe kun je aan startkapitaal komen, Mark ?

En waarom zou je geen 75  100 kippen kunnen houden ? Verdeeld over 3 plekken : bij jezelf, je zoon en bij je moeder.Het hoeft toch niet je ENIGE bron van inkomsten te zijn ?
Dat anti-middeleeuwse begrijp ik niet goed. Wat is er tegen ambachten /kleine bedrijven ?Dat kan toch ook NU.
En daarnaast zullen er ook landgenoten zijn die liever studeren en bv.de IT induiken. Of een mijn ontginnen en anderen inhuren.
Kloof tussen arm en rijk ? Creatief samenleven.. Belasting betalen naar vermogen. 

Let op Mark : ook hier in Nederland krijgen we problemen met het verdelen van betaald werk tussen gezonde mensen.

----------


## Eke

> Dus over welke Afrikanen heb je het dan die je wilt helpen / 'redden'?


Je praat met een realist, Mark. 
Ik ben geboeid door mensen, dat is waar. Door samenlevingen, ook. Door bedrijfsvoering. Zeker. Door landbouw/veeteelt. Yep. Ik ben meer een buitenmens dan een stadsmens.



De ene hand kan vrijwillig de andere hand wassen. Dat werkt makkelijker.
En family-planning ? Heel verstandig.
Ik geloof in onderwijs.....leer mensen maar nadenken en leren initiatieven te ontplooien.
Dat zal de macht van dictators kleiner maken. 

"I've a dream...." Iedereen heeft recht op dromen, ook in Afrika. Dat is geen 'redden' dat is een gevoel van solidariteit.

----------


## HaasHaas

jah de europese manier van denken en doen opdringen. wat jaren geleden ook al is gedaan door landen in te pikken. het enige verschil nu is het middels "goede doelen"-trajecten verloopt. afrika is afrika, het continent met een eigen wil en doorzettingsvermogen van het volk zelf. de politiek kan de pot op. afrika is gelukkig geen laboratorium-rat van klinische snobisten die denken alles goed beter te weten. so go fuck yourself.

----------


## Eke

> afrika is afrika, het continent met een eigen wil en doorzettingsvermogen van het volk zelf.


Precies. Daar sta ik achter.

Blijft over een gezamenlijk probleem : de jonge immigranten.

----------


## gadjo dilo

> Precies. Daar sta ik achter.
> 
> Blijft over een gezamenlijk probleem : de jonge immigranten.


Geen wapens verkopen. Helpen inrichten van permanente watervoorraden. Landbouwsubsidie verlagen binnen EU voor eerlijke concurrentie. De rest moeten ze zelf doen.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Precies. Daar sta ik achter.
> 
> Blijft over een gezamenlijk probleem : de jonge immigranten.


de jonge immigranten is een politiek probleem. een kwestie van opvoeding. trots zijn op datgene waar je vandaan komt en niet trots zijn op individuele materialistische ego.

----------


## Eke

> Geen wapens verkopen. Helpen inrichten van permanente watervoorraden. Landbouwsubsidie verlagen binnen EU voor eerlijke concurrentie. De rest moeten ze zelf doen.


Vanmorgen zag ik een zware asfaltroller een lange rij wapens pletten (Brazili). Verdient navolging. :moe:  

Tijdelijk hulp bij permanente watervoorraden aanleggen spreekt me aan. Er komen trouwens af en toe nieuwe uitvindingen om zelf zoet water te winnen naar boven drijven in het nieuws. Dat zou ook makkelijk terug te vinden moeten zijn voor belanghebbenden.

En je zegt iets wat pijn zal doen bij 'de eigen EU-boeren'. Iets om dieper op in te gaan dus, want het is op zich fair. 

Maar waarom moet voedsel zulke lange afstanden afleggen ? (zegt iemand die sojamelk drinkt terwijl er ook een tros bananen aan een haak aan de kapstok hangt...)

----------


## Eke

> de jonge immigranten is een politiek probleem. een kwestie van opvoeding. trots zijn op datgene waar je vandaan komt en niet trots zijn op individuele materialistische ego.


Je kunt trots zijn op je wortels en het toch heel moeilijk vinden dat je moeder te weinig eten krijgt en de jongere kinderen niet naar school kunnen.
Wat te doen ??? Wat zijn de alternatieven ?

----------


## HaasHaas

> Je kunt trots zijn op je wortels en het toch heel moeilijk vinden dat je moeder te weinig eten krijgt en de jongere kinderen niet naar school kunnen.
> Wat te doen ??? Wat zijn de alternatieven ?


het alternatief is blijven waar je vandaan komt en daar het beste van proberen te maken. leef je leven en laat je niet leiden door andermans leven. overheden in de derde wereldlanden moeten zorgen dat hun bevolking de primaire behoeftes kunnen waarmaken. afrika moet een eigen identiteit en toekomst creren. je moet om de bevolking heen bouwen niet in de bevolking.

----------


## Eke

> het alternatief is blijven waar je vandaan komt en daar het beste van proberen te maken. leef je leven en laat je niet leiden door andermans leven. overheden in de derde wereldlanden moeten zorgen dat hun bevolking de primaire behoeftes kunnen waarmaken. afrika moet een eigen identiteit en toekomst creren. je moet om de bevolking heen bouwen niet in de bevolking.



Mee eens, Haashaas. 


Hh, hoe bedoel je : bouwen om de bevolking en niet bouwen in de bevolking ? 

Misschien zie ik het te letterlijk voor me  :Smilie:

----------


## HaasHaas

> Mee eens, Haashaas. 
> 
> 
> Hh, hoe bedoel je : bouwen om de bevolking en niet bouwen in de bevolking ? 
> 
> Misschien zie ik het te letterlijk voor me


nou wat ik mijn zin daarvoor al zei. identiteit gaat om wie je bent en niets meer of anders. je moet geen cowboys met iphones gaan implementeren en denken dat mensen daar gelukkiger van worden omdat een paar corrupte ambtenaren uit de stad denken dat is wat de mensen nodig hebben. overheden en corporaties zijn in dienst van de bevolking. niet andersom. zo bouw je identiteit op. zowel economisch als cultureel. in sommige delen van afrika kun je sneller een flesje cola krijgen dan brood. of men heeft een iphone maar stromend water in huis is er niet. daar zit het probleem. het westen dat afrika domineert. nu heeft afrika er ook nog een andere dominante zooi bijgekregen, de chinezen die ze ochtendgymnastiek geeft en chinees leert. de fock.

----------


## mrz

Hee haashaas.... Doe mee met de chinezen... Chi Gong:

http://www.daohearts.com/zhineng-qigong-culture-day/

Is fenomenale oefening. Hoort bij curriculum geneeskundestudenten in China die Chi Gong.

Dus past precies in je betoog over identiteit Afrika!

Ben het voor de verandering weer eens met je berichten eens!

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

> Hoe goed kennen jullie mij?
> 
> Wat is de kern van mijn verhaal? Binnen welk frame plaats ik de gebeurtenissen in de wereld?


Er is geen kern. Er is een warrig mengsel.
En gezien jouw bijdragen aan deze door jou gestarte draad, begrijp ik waarom jij je tot ons wendt voor een antwoord op deze hulpvraag.

----------


## Eke

> nou wat ik mijn zin daarvoor al zei. identiteit gaat om wie je bent en niets meer of anders. je moet geen cowboys met iphones gaan implementeren en denken dat mensen daar gelukkiger van worden omdat een paar corrupte ambtenaren uit de stad denken dat is wat de mensen nodig hebben. overheden en corporaties zijn in dienst van de bevolking. niet andersom. zo bouw je identiteit op. zowel economisch als cultureel. in sommige delen van afrika kun je sneller een flesje cola krijgen dan brood. of men heeft een iphone maar stromend water in huis is er niet. daar zit het probleem. het westen dat afrika domineert. nu heeft afrika er ook nog een andere dominante zooi bijgekregen, de chinezen die ze ochtendgymnastiek geeft en chinees leert. de fock.


Wel cola bij de hand.maar geen brood, laat staan drinkwater....Wel tai-chi maar geen eigen baas mogen zijn. Ja, Haashaas. Hoeveel mensen beginnen dat daar in de gaten te krijgen, Hh ?

In dit topics kwamen wapens voor bij en wrede dictators. Hoe kun je als bevolking die lui wegkrijgen zonder dat je buurt in de fik komt te staan ? Hoe denk je daarover ? Het lijkt me een klemmend probleem op weg naar een overheid in dienst van het volk. Wat in mijn ogen iedere overheid zou moeten zijn. Een dienende overheid.

----------


## Eke

> Hee haashaas.... Doe mee met de chinezen... Chi Gong:
> 
> Zhineng Qigong Culture Day | The World Harmonious Big Family
> 
> Is fenomenale oefening. Hoort bij curriculum geneeskundestudenten in China die Chi Gong.
> 
> Dus past precies in je betoog over identiteit Afrika!
> 
> Ben het voor de verandering weer eens met je berichten eens!


Qigong : prettig om met elkaar te doen.En goed. Er is volgens mij niks op tegen om open te staan voor andere culturen, maar laat je eigenheid niet verwateren : blijf jezelf. Hihi, Koot en Bie : Zoek jezelf, broeder.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Hee haashaas.... Doe mee met de chinezen... Chi Gong:
> 
> Zhineng Qigong Culture Day | The World Harmonious Big Family
> 
> Is fenomenale oefening. Hoort bij curriculum geneeskundestudenten in China die Chi Gong.
> 
> Dus past precies in je betoog over identiteit Afrika!
> 
> Ben het voor de verandering weer eens met je berichten eens!


op zich ben ik een wereldburger. ik sluit niets uit wat mooi en goed is. 
ik hou alleen niet van obsessieve agressief dominerend gedrag van overheden en corporaties. vooral als die twee de handen in elkaar slaan en diezelfde handen weer in onschuld worden gewassen.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Wel cola bij de hand.maar geen brood, laat staan drinkwater....Wel tai-chi maar geen eigen baas mogen zijn. Ja, Haashaas. Hoeveel mensen beginnen dat daar in de gaten te krijgen, Hh ?
> 
> In dit topics kwamen wapens voor bij en wrede dictators. Hoe kun je als bevolking die lui wegkrijgen zonder dat je buurt in de fik komt te staan ? Hoe denk je daarover ? Het lijkt me een klemmend probleem op weg naar een overheid in dienst van het volk. Wat in mijn ogen iedere overheid zou moeten zijn. Een dienende overheid.


soms moet je gewoon van je afbijten. en dan is het helemaal zo slecht niet om een goed potje te rellen. als het tenminste echt menens is. volkeren die gaan demonstreren op een "vreedzame" manier zijn volkeren die alleen maar uit zijn op economische gewin. dat zijn veelal volkeren met een bepaald politieke agenda. dat zijn van die opstanden die gewoon zelf de touwtjes in handen willen krijgen om weer opnieuw te kunnen beginnen met een onderdrukkend regime. die zitten in een vicieuze cirkel van macht en onmacht. meestal gaat dat om streken die er beter van willen worden. je ziet dat bijvoorbeeld in de Rif-streek van marokko. als je dieper gaat graven dan zie je dat steeds dezelfden aan de macht willen komen en in feite dezelfde snobisten zijn als diegenen die nu het volk onderdrukken. ik denk dat je als je echt iets wenst te veranderen in opstand moet komen. als dat betekent dat je buurt in de fik staat, dan zo be it. vreedzaam demonstreren haalt geen fuck uit.

----------


## Eke

> ....................... als je dieper gaat graven dan zie je dat steeds dezelfden aan de macht willen komen .....................
> 
> 
> ik denk dat je als je echt iets wenst te veranderen in opstand moet komen. als dat betekent dat je buurt in de fik staat, dan zo be it. vreedzaam demonstreren haalt geen fuck uit.


Ja, dat was hier ook na WOII. Tot m'n stomme verbazing, want destijds had ik dat niet door. Niet alle bestuurders , dat spreekt voor zich.

Je spreekt nu bij die opmerking over 'vreedzaam demonstreren' over demonstreren in een dictatoriale staat ?
Zo krijg je geen dictator weg. Dat zie ik ook niet gebeuren. Maar het geeft wel samenhorigheid en een signaal : kijk eens, je zult niet met alles wegkomen, kwamkwammer !!!

Overigens, Haashaas,het HOEFT het geen aards tranendal te worden in zo'n land. Ik denk dat je bovenaan je planning GEDULD moet zetten en kennis. Kennis ? Ja, om te weten welke moves succesvol waren in het verleden. En waarom...Daar mag je van leren. Je hoeft niet dezelfde fouten te maken.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Ja, dat was hier ook na WOII. Tot m'n stomme verbazing, want destijds had ik dat niet door. Niet alle bestuurders , dat spreekt voor zich.
> 
> Je spreekt nu bij die opmerking over 'vreedzaam demonstreren' over demonstreren in een dictatoriale staat ?
> Zo krijg je geen dictator weg. Dat zie ik ook niet gebeuren. Maar het geeft wel samenhorigheid en een signaal : kijk eens, je zult niet met alles wegkomen, kwamkwammer !!!
> 
> Overigens, Haashaas,het HOEFT het geen aards tranendal te worden in zo'n land. Ik denk dat je bovenaan je planning GEDULD moet zetten en kennis. Kennis ? Ja, om te weten welke moves succesvol waren in het verleden. En waarom...Daar mag je van leren. Je hoeft niet dezelfde fouten te maken.


er moet een systeem komen dat voor iedereen eerlijk en rechtvaardig is. nu is het vooral zo dat alleen de elite van het systeem profiteert. anderen hebben het nakijken. er is veel corruptie en gelobby. er moet een systeem komen die zichzelf kan corrigeren. in de rif-streek is het vooral zo dat de mensen die het goed hebben het hardst schreeuwen. eigenaren van winkelketens etc. daarom vind ik die zogenaamde "vreedzame demonstratie" nep. zij weten natuurlijk ook dat wanneer er een echte opstand komt, dat hun winkels en eigendommen worden vernield. de frustratie is dus dat mensen waar het hier om gaat, bijvoorbeeld die vermoorde visverkoper, er geen ruk mee opschieten. hier wordt dus een vorm van populisme gebruikt om het zogenaamd voor de armen op te komen en het als een 'volksopstand' te bestempelen. aan het eind heeft het volk er niets aan. de rif-streek bestaat niet alleen uit alhouceyma en nador. en ik denk dat dat voor een hoop andere afrikaanse landen geldt. rabat is ook niet echt een dictator, er komt zo nu en dan geld vrij, maar door de lobby en andere corrupte ambtenaren worden die gelden minimaal uitbesteed aan zaken die er voor het volk toedoen. al moet ik ook toegeven dat bijvoorbeeld echte arme mensen die in de bergen wonen en vrijwel niets hebben, wel van de overheid zonnepanelen hebben gekregen om een koelkast en 1 lamp op aan te kunnen sluiten. ik zit er dubbel in. aan de ene kant vind ik het goed dat volkeren tegen een overheid kunnen schoppen, aan de andere kant weet je nooit wat je ervoor terugkrijgt.

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Mark

maar goed we zijn 7 blz verder.

dus zeg maar op: wat is nu die kern

----------


## Revisor

> maar goed we zijn 7 blz verder.
> 
> dus zeg maar op: wat is nu die kern



Voor jou nog een keer: De kapitalistische economie verkankert mens, cultuur en zijn leefmilieu.

----------


## Revisor

*Zuid-Azi wordt in de 22ste eeuw grotendeels onleefbaar door hitte*

*Wouter van Cleef* 14:01, 3 augustus 2017

Een zandstorm bij de Indiase stad Allahabad.  AFP

De Indus-Gangesvlakte, het dichtstbevolkte deel van de aarde, zal rond 2100 onleefbaar heet zijn als de uitstoot van broeikasgassen niet wordt teruggedrongen.

De hitte en luchtvochtigheid in een gebied van Zuid-Azi dat zich uitstrekt over India, Pakistan en Bangladesh zullen in dat scenario zo ver oplopen dat het koelmechanisme van het menselijk lichaam overbelast raakt. Dat hebben wetenschappers becijferd met behulp van nieuwe klimaatsimulaties. De resultaten zijn gepubliceerd in het wetenschappelijk tijdschrift _Science Advances.

_*Natteboltemperatuur*

De buitentemperatuur en luchtvochtigheid maken samen de zogenaamde 'natteboltemperatuur', de grootheid die de wetenschappers gebruikten bij hun analyse. Deze temperatuur geeft een vrij nauwkeurige indicatie van de gevoelstemperatuur in gebieden met hoge luchtvochtigheid. 


Jongens zoeken met hun buffels verkoeling in de Tawi-rivier bij de Noord-Indiase stad Jammu.  AFP

Bij een natteboltemperatuur van meer dan 35 graden komt het overleven van de mens in het gedrang, schrijven de wetenschappers op basis van eerder onderzoek. Het lichaam kan dan niet langer afkoelen middels transpiratie. Ook kan zweet dan niet langer verdampen, waardoor mensen binnen korte tijd een zonnesteek oplopen.

Volgens de nieuwe studie komt deze limiet in een groot deel van Zuid-Azi tegen het einde van deze eeuw in beeld - en wordt deze mogelijk zelfs overschreden - als de uitstoot van schadelijke gassen onverminderd doorgaat.

*Bevolkingsdichtheid*

De gevolgen van de opwarming van de aarde slaan daarmee het hardst neer op de zeer dichtbevolkte vlakte rond de Ganges en de Indusrivieren. Zo'n 1.5 miljard mensen, ongeveer 20 procent van de wereldbevolking, woont in dit deel van de aarde.


Wereldkaart met bevolkingsdichtheid. (NASA)  Robert Simmon, NASA's Earth Observatory, based on data provided by the Socioeconomic Data and Applications Center (SEDAC), Columbia University.


https://www.trouw.nl/groen/zuid-azie...itte~a9a86648/

----------


## Revisor

Foto: EPA

*'Zwitserse gletsjers zijn niet meer te redden'* 

58 min geleden

Door temperatuurstijgingen zijn de gletsjers in Zwitserland niet meer te redden. Zelfs met de grootste inspanningen om CO2-uitstoot te verminderen, zal zo'n 90 procent van de gletsjers tegen het jaar 2100 gesmolten zijn, aldus glacioloog Matthias Huss van de Universiteit Zrich donderdag in de Zwitserse krant Tages-Anzeiger.

Sinds 1850, het hoogtepunt van de zogenoemde Kleine IJstijd, is het ijsvolume dramatisch gedaald van 130 naar 54 kubieke kilometer. In 1973 waren er 2150 gletsjers in Zwitserland, nu zijn het er nog maar zo'n 1400.

Het smelten van de gletsjers zorgt voor een merkbare stijging van de zeespiegel. Volgens de gletsjerkundige kan de zeespiegel in 2100 met 30 tot 100 centimeter gestegen zijn.


'Zwitserse gletsjers zijn niet meer te redden'|Buitenland| Telegraaf.nl

----------


## Olive Yao

> Wil verder nog iemand wat over Afrika weten?


Over economische ontwikkeling in Afrika, ja. Daartoe ga ik te rade bij economische ontwikkelingstheorie.
Een economische school. Andere school dan de neoklassieke school.





> Voor jou nog een keer: De kapitalistische economie verkankert mens, cultuur en zijn leefmilieu.


Roerend mee eens. Kapitalisme is een achterlijk geloof.

----------


## Al Sawt

> Dat is waar. Toch heeft dat waarde, al is het een druppel op een gloeiende plaat. Zo is de Nederland verlost van iemand die de samenleving minacht en als vijandig beschouwd. Dat is alleen maar positief.
> .


Je spreekt uit ervaring! Wonend in Chili en teren op Nederlandse welvaartssysteem.

----------


## Al Sawt

> maar goed we zijn 7 blz verder.
> 
> dus zeg maar op: wat is nu die kern


Ben ook benieuwd!

----------


## Al Sawt

> *Gevolgen voor Nederland:*
> 
> De westerse wereld heeft tijd genoeg gehad om zoveel te roven dat voor het gewone westerse volk genoeg overblijft dat ze tevreden gehouden kunnen worden.
> 
> Ze krijgen een beetje inspraak door een zigenaamd democratisch systeem om de extra kruimels te verdelen. Ook door een vermeende inspraak hou je mensen koest. De werkelijke machthebbers zijn grote bedrijven en een bepaalde elite. 
> 
> Om hun belang te behartigen denken ze aan de lange termijn. Deze belangen worden door de politiek middels wetgeving voor gecreeerd. Langzaam aan krijgen ze steeds gunstigere wetgeving. denk hierbij aan belastingwetgeving en zo.
> 
> Ook hebben ze tijd gehad om hun bedrijven zo concurentiesterk te maken door schaalvergroting en technologie dat bedrijven uit andere landen moeilijk iets van betekenis kunnen voorstellen.
> ...


Met alle respect. Fout ligt echt toch bij de Arabische wereld. Die hebben namelijk verzaakt om een front te vormen op een politieke, economische en vooral militair gebied onder een nucleaire paraplu.

----------


## Olive Yao

> *Grootste probleem voor de mens is de achteruitgang van onze natuur en milieu.*
> 
> Door wat wordt dit bedreigt? 
> 
> (1) Dit wordt bedreigd door het heersende economisch systeem. 
> 
> (2) Dit economisch systeem beter bekend als kapitalisme en consumptiemaatschappij. De politieke ideologie die hierbij gebruikt wordt is het (neo)Liberalisme.
> 
> Wat voor gevolgen heeft dit voor de wereld, Nederland en ons?


Ha Revisor, ontdek dit nu pas.

Hoofdstelling: mee eens. Een waarde _natuur_ neem ik aan als eerste waarde omdat zonder natuur wij er niet zijn.

Stelling 1: Mee eens. Niet langs een weg maar langs veel wegen.

Stelling 2: Mee eens. Andere factoren in het wereldgebeuren, die ook economien vorm geven, doen hier volgens mij niet aan af.

----------


## Revisor

> Met alle respect. Fout ligt echt toch bij de Arabische wereld. Die hebben namelijk verzaakt om een front te vormen op een politieke, economische en vooral militair gebied onder een nucleaire paraplu.


Die leiders zijn door het westen zelf geinstalleerd dan wel in het zadel geholpen en/of gehouden. In hoeverre kun je dat het volk aanrekenen?

Zie ook: http://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schri...ml#post5577827

----------


## Olive Yao

> *Gevolgen voor de wereld:*
> 
> 1 Voor de wereld heeft het als gevolg gehad dat de meerderheid van de wereld uitgebuit wordt. Het kolonialisme is nooit opgehouden. De kolonisatie is gewoon van masker verandert.
> 
> 2 Eerst waren het westerlingen zelf met hun legers die de landen onderdrukten en leegroofden, nu hebben ze er hun mannetjes en elites voor in de plaats gezet. Zo valt de kolonisatie niet op en komt er minder massaal verzet. Als het de buitenlander is die je landt bezet dan is dat heel zichtbaar en zullen de gekoliniseerden zich eerder verzetten.
> 
> 3 Het westen heeft er dus nooit baat bij dat er een werkelijke democratie komt in al die landen. Immers als de democratie wordt ingevoerd dan kiezen de burgers voor hun eigen landsbelang en zullen ze het niet toelaten dat hun land wordt leeggeroofd.
> 
> 4 Landen die ze niet goed kunnen controleren komen op de zwarte westerse lijst en worden gecriminaliseerd.
> ...


Mee eens. Alle 7 stellingen zijn volgens mij op zich juist. Ze kunnen uitgebreid gemotiveerd worden, en zo nodig aangevuld en verbeterd worden.  En dat maakt ze aannemelijker.

Wat commentaar

stelling 2

De spanjaarden vestigden in de koloniale tijd in Zuid Amerika een economische orde die op het feodale stelsel leek. Horige inheemsen werden gedwongen om al het surplus af te dragen aan de terroriserende roofklasse. Dit is de oorsprong van extreme ongelijkheid en strijd en haat tussen klassen. 
De heersende klassen in de 19e en 20e eeuw waren zelfstandige lokale of landelijke machten. In Chili bijvoorbeeld was de strijd primair tussen socialisten olv Allende en de chileense rijke klasse. Dat was de traditionele strijd.
De rol van de VS doet daar niet aan af.

Stelling 2 zie ik als onjuist voor afrikaanse landen. Er spelen daar zoveel meer factoren dan 'ze hebben hun mannetjes en elites voor in de plaats gezet' dat dit een verkeerd beeld geeft 

Ernstige fout om lokale factoren niet te noemen. Maar dat doet niet af aan stelling 2 _op zich_. Die moet wel aangevuld en verbeterd worden, volgens mij.

Hij wordt ook al aangevuld, namelijk met stelling 4. Dat machtsmiddel versterkt wat er in 2 staat.

(Alles 'in mijn mening')

----------


## Olive Yao

> *Onze plastic soep wordt op de Noordpool geserveerd*
> 
> *groen*
> 
> *Joop Bouma*– 20:08, 19 april 2017


Zet dit verhaal nu naast dit verhaal:

Leaked industry slides reveal insights on the chemical industry’s lobbying strategy

CEO 17 mei 2017

Je komt daar bij een lobby van PlasticsEurope.

Doel van de lobby: aan de lezer en kijker om te beoordelen.

----------


## Revisor

*CO2-concentratie verlaagt voedingswaarde rijst en tarwe*

Als de CO2-concentratie in de atmosfeer blijft stijgen, daalt de voedingswaarde van rijst, graan en andere belangrijke gewassen. Miljoenen mensen lopen gevaar op een tekort aan essentile voedingsstoffen als protenen en ijzer, waarschuwt onderzoek aan de universiteit van Harvard.

vrijdag 4 augustus 2017

  

Meer dan driekwart van de wereldbevolking is voor protenen grotendeels afhankelijk van planten. Maar een stijgende CO2-concentratie doet het protenegehalte in belangrijke gewassen als rijst, tarwe, gerst en aardappelen dalen met respectievelijk 7,6, 7,8, 14,1 en 6,4 procent.

*Tekort*

Dat heeft belangrijke implicaties voor landen in Afrika ten zuiden van de Sahara, die nu al kampen met een protenetekort, en in toenemende mate ook voor Aziatische landen, waaronder India, waar rijst en tarwe een belangrijke bron van eiwitten zijn. Volgens de onderzoekers kan een standaarddieet in India tot 5,3 procent minder protenen bevatten.

"Deze studie wijst op de noodzaak van een actieve monitoring van de voedingsbehoeften in landen die het meeste risico lopen en, meer fundamenteel, de noodzaak om de CO2-uitstoot aan banden te leggen", zegt Samuel Myers, hoofdauteur van de studie in Environmental Health Perspectives.
*
IJzer*

Een tweede studie in het tijdschrift GeoHealth wijst op een dalend ijzergehalte in belangrijke voedselgewassen. Dat is vooral een gevaar voor de 354 miljoen kinderen jonger dan vijf en 1,06 miljard vrouwen van vruchtbare leeftijd die nu al in landen leven waar ijzertekort een probleem is, met name in Zuid-Azi en Noord-Afrika. Ze dreigen meer dan 3,8 procent van hun dagelijkse inname te verliezen als gevolg van de stijgende CO2-concentratie.

De twee studies, samen met een eerdere studie rond zink en ijzer in 2015, tonen aan dat de stijgende CO2-concentratie in de atmosfeer niet alleen een impact heeft op het klimaat, maar ook op de voeding van de mens.

"Strategien om daar iets aan te doen, moeten gericht zijn op de meest kwetsbare landen en bevolkingsgroepen, via meer diverse en voedzame diten, toegevoegde nutrinten aan basisgewassen en de keuze voor varianten die minder gevoelig zijn voor het CO2-effect", zegt Myers. "En, natuurlijk, we moeten ook de uitstoot van CO2 zo snel mogelijk terugdringen."


CO2-concentratie verlaagt voedingswaarde rijst en tarwe - DeWereldMorgen.be

----------


## Revisor

> *Gevolgen voor de wereld:*
> 
> Voor de wereld heeft het als gevolg gehad dat de meerderheid van de wereld uitgebuit wordt. Heet kolonialisme is nooit opgehouden. De kolonisatie is gewoon van masker verandert.
> 
> Eerst waren het westerlingen zelf met hun legers die de landen onderdrukten en leegroofden, nu hebben ze er hun mannetjes en elites voor in de plaats gezet. Zo valt de kolonisatie niet op en komt er minder massaal verzet. Als het de buitenlander is die je landt bezet dan is dat heel zichtbaar en zullen de gekoliniseerden zich eerder verzetten.
> 
> Het westen heeft er dus nooit baat bij dat er een werkelijke democratie komt in al die landen. Immers als de democratie wordt ingevoerd dan kiezen de burgers voor hun eigen landsbelang en zullen ze het niet toelaten dat hun land wordt leeggeroofd.
> 
> Landen die ze niet goed kunnen controleren komen op de zwarte westerse lijst en worden gecriminaliseerd.
> ...




*Neoliberale kleptocraten plunderen Latijns-Amerika*

*Koffertjes met chocola* 

In Mexico-Stad staat op een muur geschreven: De overheid is de meest perfecte vorm van georganiseerde misdaad. De hartenkreet geldt ook voor Argentini en Brazili. Drie landen die door hun eigen politici worden leeggeroofd.

door Cees Zoon 2 augustus 2017 


 Mexico-Stad, 1 mei. Maskers van Enrique Pea Nieto (rechts) en voormalig president Felipe Calderon tijdens een mars op de Dag van de Arbeid  Marco Ugarte / AP / HH 

Het leek de Mexicaanse regering wel een mooi idee: een grote demonstratie organiseren tegen Donald Trump als bewijs van de eenheid van Mexico. Nou, dat werd dus een zeperd. Niet alleen was de opkomst heel magertjes, veel van de mensen die wel kwamen droegen spandoeken en riepen leuzen tegen president Enrique Pea Nieto. Donald Trump was een bliksemafleider waar de dubieuze politici van Mexico en de rest van Latijns-Amerika niet van hadden durven dromen. Alles wat niet deugde was plotseling de schuld van de grote boze bovenbuurman. En mooi meegenomen was dat de wereld totaal niet meer genteresseerd leek in wat er intern in de landen van de regio gaande was.

Maar de nieuwigheid is eraf. De muur die de Verenigde Staten moet beschermen tegen binnendringers uit het zuiden is er nog lang niet en het begint steeds waarschijnlijker te worden dat hij er ook niet zal komen. Trump heeft het Noord-Amerikaanse vrijhandelsverdrag Nafta niet, zoals beloofd, opgezegd, al komen er wel onderhandelingen over aanpassingen. Nu kan de aandacht zich weer richten op waar de Mexicanen zich werkelijk druk om moeten maken: het volledig leegplunderen van het land door de eigen politici. Want, zoals een actievoerder het kortweg verwoordde: Vergeet niet dat wij in ons eigen huis worden beroofd.

Nu is corruptie natuurlijk niets nieuws in deze contreien (of elders). Maar de kleptocratie heeft zich vervolmaakt. De aderlating is uitgegroeid tot een vergiet: het spat er aan alle kanten uit. Vroeger stalen de politici, met name op het niveau van de deelstaten, alles wat er was. Nu stelen ze behalve dat ook nog eens wat er _niet_ is. Ze gaan torenhoge schulden bij de banken aan, waarvan het meeste geld na hun vertrek blijkt te zijn verdwenen. De staten blijven failliet en met een onbetaalbare schuld achter.

Onlangs hielden de gouverneurs van de 32 Mexicaanse staten in Jojutla hun jaarlijkse bijeenkomst. De keuze van dat kleine oord in de staat Morelos was op zn zachtst gezegd ongepast. Precies op het moment van de vergadering werden niet ver van de zaal menselijke resten opgegraven uit een clandestien massagraf. Gouverneurs noch de aanwezige president maakten een woord vuil aan die gruwelijke vertoning. Wel poseerden ze, samen met de bevelhebbers van leger en marine, voor de fotograaf. Bij het zien van de foto vroegen vele Mexicanen zich hetzelfde af: hoeveel van deze mannen zitten over twee, drie jaar in een cel of zijn op de vlucht?

De meerderheid waarschijnlijk. Want ex-gouverneurs zijn de meest corrupte figuren in het corrupte Mexico. Zolang ze gouverneur zijn wordt ze geen strobreed in de weg gelegd, maar eenmaal vertrokken blijken ze ordinaire plunderaars te zijn geweest. De dag van zijn inauguratie op 1 december 2012 liet president Pea Nieto een officile foto maken met alle gouverneurs van zijn Institutionele Revolutionaire Partij (pri). Velen van hen, zei de president, vertegenwoordigden de moderne, nieuwe pri. Welnu, tien leden van die club moderne politici op de foto zijn inmiddels gearresteerd of worden gezocht.

Andere partijen laten zich evenmin onbetuigd. Zon twintig ex-gouverneurs hebben processen lopen wegens verduistering, witwassen en lidmaatschap van georganiseerde misdaad. Het gaat om ongekend forse bedragen, de meesten worden beschuldigd van het achteroverdrukken van honderden miljoenen euros. Behalve geld voor de verbetering van de infrastructuur, een gebruikelijke bron van corruptie overal ter wereld, verduisteren de bestuurders in de Mexicaanse staten vooral ook uit fondsen die bestemd zijn voor gezondheidszorg en onderwijs. Precaire schoolgebouwtjes in het hele land blijven zo verstoken van geld voor de aanleg van waterleiding of toiletten. Ziekenhuizen krijgen niet de benodigde apparatuur of medicijnen. In ziekenhuizen in Veracruz zouden kinderen met kanker in plaats van een reguliere chemokuur gewoon water in hun infuus hebben gekregen.

Maar de gouverneurs zijn niet de enige schuldigen. Achter elke corrupte gouverneur staat een corrupt parlement. De parlementen van de staten moeten immers de begrotingen en leningen van banken goedkeuren. Csar Duarte, tot vorig jaar gouverneur van Chihuahua en nu ondergedoken in de VS, kocht niet alleen voor zichzelf en zijn familie huizen, ranchos en vee met het geld dat hij uit de staatskas ontvreemdde. Hij had parlementaire toestemming nodig voor het sluiten van een miljardenlening in zijn laatste jaar. Om dat voor elkaar te krijgen betaalde hij iedere voor stemmende _diputado_ een miljoen pesos (vijftigduizend euro) in contanten die door zijn assistent met een koffertje werden thuisbezorgd.

----------


## Revisor

Ook Javier Duarte, de ex-gouverneur van Veracruz die naar Guatemala vluchtte en daar op uitlevering wacht, kocht voor zo’n 150 miljoen pesos (7,5 miljoen euro) ten minste negentig parlementarirs om. Telkens wanneer er weer een wet of decreet moest worden goedgekeurd, kwamen de ‘chocolaatjes’, oftewel de stapeltjes bankbiljetten, uit de koffer. Duarte vroeg kort voor het beindigen van zijn mandaat verlof en dook onder. Het federaal OM onderzoekt het verdwijnen van ruim 35 miljard pesos (1,7 miljard euro) aan publieke fondsen onder zijn bewind. Terzijde: tijdens zijn ambtstermijn zijn in Veracruz liefst twaalf journalisten vermoord, in geen enkel geval is een dader gevonden.

Naamgenoot Csar Duarte wordt ook beschuldigd van het doorsluizen van 250 miljoen pesos (12,5 miljoen euro) overheidsgeld naar de campagnes van pri-collega’s alleen al in 2016. Ook dat is een gebruikelijke praktijk van de corrupte regimes: publiek geld wordt doorgesluisd naar verkiezingscampagnes zodat uiteindelijk de burgers zelf met hun belastingcenten het aanblijven van corrupte politici financieren.

Verkiezingscampagnes in Mexico behoren tot de duurste ter wereld. Niet alleen betalen de kandidaten een fortuin aan propaganda, maar ook aan cadeautjes voor de potentile kiezers: dat gaat van T-shirts tot ijskasten, wasmachines en creditcards. Ook de partij wordt niet vergeten. Csar Duarte en zijn medewerkers maakten in totaal tien miljard pesos (vijfhonderd miljoen euro) over naar de kas van de regeringspartij pri. Daarvoor werden ook de ambtenaren gebruikt: op hun salarissen werd elke maand tien procent ingehouden als ‘vrijwillige bijdrage’ aan de partij.

Overheidsgeld verdwijnt aan alle kanten met containerladingen tegelijk. De grootste politieke partijen van Mexico hebben een gezamenlijke schuld van omgerekend 650 miljoen euro aan banken, de belastingdienst en leveranciers. Ze krijgen jaarlijks honderden miljoenen aan belastinggeld aan subsidie, en die stroom is ondanks de schuldenlast niet opgedroogd.

Volgens de Mexicaanse Rekenkamer (asf) was in 2015 vijf miljard euro op de federale begroting niet verantwoord. Op het niveau van staatsbedrijven en gemeenten ontbrak de verantwoording voor ruim tien miljard euro. De Senaat had een begroting van 220 miljoen euro, maar kon een bedrag van zestig miljoen euro aan uitgaven niet verantwoorden. Dat is andere koek dan een verdwenen bonnetje of een gratis apk-keuring. En wat gebeurt er met al die rapportages? Een berichtje in de krant en verder niets. Er gaat geen dag voorbij zonder nieuwe onthullingen van de asf. De ene dag over het Huis van Afgevaardigden, de andere dag over de Senaat, over gouverneurs, gemeenten, staatsbedrijven. Volgend jaar zijn er presidents- en parlementsverkiezingen, waarna alle topfunctionarissen worden vervangen. Die moeten op dat moment de buit binnen hebben en dus wordt Mexico de komende twaalf maanden helemaal leeggeplunderd.

‘Een arme politicus is een zwakke politicus’, luidde het adagium van Carlos Hank Gonzlez, in de tweede helft van de vorige eeuw een van de ‘dinosaurirs’ van de pri die de daad bij het woord voegde en zich schatrijk stal. De ironie wil dat de staten en gemeenten in Mexico voor het grootste deel van hun schulden in het krijt staan bij twee banken: die van de zoon en van de kleinzoon van diezelfde Hank Gonzlez.

Kinderen met kanker zouden in plaats van een reguliere chemokuur gewoon water in hun infuus hebben gekregen
De staatsschuld blijft in hoog tempo stijgen, maar de federale overheid blijft gewoon doorlenen, voor de aanleg van een nieuw vliegveld in Mexico-Stad bijvoorbeeld, typisch zo’n project dat vraagt om steekpenningen. Vorig jaar betaalde Mexico 23 miljard euro aan rente en aflossingen. In 1982 ging het land failliet toen het zijn schulden niet meer kon betalen. Dat zou zomaar opnieuw kunnen gebeuren. Het staatsoliebedrijf Pemex, de voormalige melkkoe die voorheen de gaten in de begroting dekte, heeft een schuld van honderd miljard dollar en is nu zelf hulpbehoevend.

We moeten ons voorbereiden op het ergste, zegt de Mexicaanse regering, met de komst van de muur en het omvallen van het vrijhandelsverdrag. Alsof het ergste niet al lang is gearriveerd. Het land komt internationaal vrijwel alleen nog in het nieuws in verband met het onstuitbare geweld van wat eufemistisch de drugsoorlog heet: inmiddels ruim tweehonderdduizend doden, dertigduizend vermisten en het halve land bezaaid met illegale graven. Cynisch genoeg heeft de politiek er geen enkel belang bij een eind te maken aan het ongebreidelde geweld. Het leidt perfect de aandacht af van waar het echt om gaat: het leegroven van Mexico.

Geen land stak zich de afgelopen anderhalf jaar zo diep in de schulden als het Argentini van president Mauricio Macri: ruim 45 miljard dollar. Een decreet uit mei maakt het mogelijk daar in de rest van het jaar nog eens twintig miljard bij te lenen. Samen met de schulden in pesos en de schuld aangegaan door de provincies en de bedrijven komt de totale schuld nu al op ruim tachtig miljard dollar.

In diezelfde anderhalf jaar Macri was er een kapitaalvlucht uit Argentini van bijna vijftig miljard dollar. Argentini betaalt zich als vanouds weer blauw aan rente en aflossingen. Waar moet dat geld vandaan komen? De overheid haalt het binnen met absurde verhogingen van de prijzen van gas, elektriciteit, openbaar vervoer. De consumenten betalen nu vier keer zo veel voor gas en licht als een jaar geleden.

In Argentini zijn de ceo’s zelf aan de macht gekomen. De achterliggende gedachte was dat de superrijken als regeerders misschien fouten kunnen maken, maar dat ze niet stelen, omdat ze dat niet hoeven. Maar dat valt tegen. Zoals we ook in het Amerika van Trump kunnen zien.

Lijkt in de Verenigde Staten Goldman Sachs, de veroorzaker van de kredietcrisis van 2008, de financile macht te hebben overgenomen, in Argentini maakt JPMorgan Chase, de aloude bank van de familie Rockefeller, nu de dienst uit. De huidige minister van Financin Luis Caputo werkte er, net als zijn in december ontslagen voorganger Alfonso Prat-Gay. Onder de hoogste financile ambtenaren bevindt zich een tiental ex-werknemers van de bank. De draaideur werkt hier fantastisch: ook banken als Goldman Sachs en hsbc wisten voormalige werknemers in het staatsapparaat onder te brengen: 27 man op topfuncties, die vrijwel allemaal in Wall Street hebben gewerkt. Het verschil met voorgaande neoliberale regeringen: toen speelden de banken en multinationals een hoofdrol op de achtergrond, al waren zij de ware machthebbers. Nu zijn ze uit de schaduw getreden en maken direct deel uit van de diverse Argentijnse regeringen.

Goldman Sachs is ook mede-eigenaar van de Grupo Clarn, het grootste mediaconcern van Argentini dat openlijk oorlog voerde tegen de vorige president Cristina Kirchner en dat nu Macri volledig steunt. De bank kocht eind 1999 achttien procent in het bedrijf dat de grootste krant, _Clarn_, uitgeeft, het grootste persbureau heeft, alsmede radio- en tv-zenders en kabelbedrijven. Natuurlijk was de bank ook verwikkeld in de opbouw van de staatsschuld die in 2001 tot het failliet van Argentini leidde.


 Buenos Aires, 19 juli. Protest tegen de Argentijnse president Mauricio Macri  Natacha Pisarenko / AP / HH 

De biografie en de regeerstijl van Macri herinneren nogal eens aan die van zijn Amerikaanse collega Trump. Beiden zijn erfgenaam van een rijke vader die op dubieuze wijze zijn fortuin vergaarde. Beiden deugden niet echt voor zaken, maakten er een puinhoop van en belandden op curieuze wijze in de politiek. Mauricio Macri is de zoon van een Italiaanse immigrant die schatrijk werd. Vader Franco Macri bouwde zijn vermogen op in de donkere dagen van de militaire dictatuur. Zijn concern Sociedad Macri (Socma) omvatte in 1973 zeven bedrijven. Tien jaar later, aan het einde van de dictatuur, waren dat er 46. In 1982 nam de Centrale Bank onder leiding van de latere minister Domingo Cavallo alle priv-schulden over van bedrijven die met de dictatuur hadden samengewerkt, waaronder Socma. Deze aderlating van veertig miljard dollar was de eerste stap op weg naar de financile ondergang van Argentini in 2001.

Mauricio Macri was volgens zijn vader niet in de wieg gelegd voor zaken, noch voor iets anders, dus maakte hij hem voorzitter van Boca Juniors, de populairste voetbalclub van het land, en stelde hem later voor de politiek in te gaan. In 2007 werd Mauricio als de ‘antipoliticus’ verrassend gekozen tot burgemeester van Buenos Aires. Vier jaar later werd hij ondanks een eindeloze reeks schandalen herkozen. In 2015 versloeg hij bij de presidentsverkiezingen nipt de peronist Daniel Scioli, een zwakke kandidaat die na acht jaar Cristina Kirchner geen stemmentrekker bleek te zijn.

Macri tekent net als Trump het ene decreet na het andere met voorbijgaan aan het parlement. De schrijver Mempo Giardinelli spreekt over ‘de leugen als regeerstijl’ van Macri, omdat de Argentijnse president op zijn persconferenties de ene na de andere leugen opdist. Macri is volgens zijn critici ‘frivool en weinig intelligent’ (ook dat klinkt bekend) en rekruteert zijn medewerkers uit de kring van vrienden en ‘andere incompetenten’. Een voorbeeld. Op dit moment loopt een gerechtelijk onderzoek naar de door hem benoemde baas van de geheime dienst afi, Gustavo Arribas, die zeshonderdduizend dollar aan smeergeld van het beruchte Braziliaanse bouwconcern Odebrecht zou hebben aangepakt. Arribas’ benoeming was op zich al een schandaal: tot dat moment verdiende hij de kost als handelaar in Argentijnse en Braziliaanse voetballers. Echt een aanbeveling. ‘Zou het kunnen’, dreinde Giardinelli in een column, ‘dat ons land wordt geregeerd door een kudde psychopaten?’

----------


## Revisor

Ook Macri heeft geen moeite met de vermenging van staatszaken en priv-business. Zo schold de president zijn eigen bedrijf een schuld van 1,2 miljard dollar (een miljard euro) kwijt: Correo Argentino, het nationale postbedrijf, werd in de jaren negentig geprivatiseerd en kwam in handen van Macri, maar die betaalde nooit voor de overname. Per decreet heeft president Macri de schuld domweg geannuleerd. Begin dit jaar verkocht hij zijn luchtvaartmaatschappij aan het Colombiaanse Avianca dat prompt een voorkeursbehandeling kreeg en het gerenationaliseerde Aerolneas Argentinas dreigt weg te concurreren.

In juni liet een rechter de politie een inval doen bij bouwbedrijf iecsa op zoek naar documenten over omkoping door Odebrecht bij de aanleg van een treintunnel. iecsa was toen een bedrijf van Macri. Toen hij president werd, deed hij het officieel over aan een neef, die ook de dagelijkse leiding over het concern heeft.

Vorig jaar raakte Macri al in een proces verwikkeld dat hem de bijnaam ‘offshore-president’ opleverde. Het Openbaar Ministerie is nog steeds bezig met het onderzoek naar mogelijk witwassen van 9,5 miljoen dollar door twee offshore-bedrijven waarvan hij samen met zijn vader eigenaar is. De affaire kwam aan het licht bij de publicatie van de Panama Papers. De president is al in staat van beschuldiging gesteld wegens opzettelijke nalatigheid: bij zijn belastingaangifte en bij zijn aantreden als staatshoofd ‘vergat’ hij te melden dat hij een paar bedrijven in belastingparadijzen had.

Ze mogen veel gemeen hebben, vrienden zijn de ongewone presidenten van Amerika en Argentini niet. Tijdens de campagne sprak Macri openlijk zijn voorkeur uit voor Hillary. De ironie wil dat Macri, als veel anderen in de zakenwereld, door Trump werd belazerd en nooit meer zaken met hem wilde doen. In 1979 verkocht Trump vader Macri een stuk grond in Manhattan voor 150 miljoen dollar. Alle mooie plannen ten spijt gebeurde er niets mee, behalve dat de Argentijn alle bouwvergunningen regelde. Vijf jaar later hield Franco ermee op en liet het project achter in handen van Mauricio. Die meldde al snel: ‘Donald heeft ons terrein gekocht voor honderd miljoen!’
Brazili spant voor het moment de kroon op het terrein van corrupte politici. Vrijwel de hele politieke klasse in Brazili laat zich systematisch omkopen door grote bedrijven als Petrobras, Odebrecht en jsb. Maar daar is justitie tenminste bezig met een frontale tegenaanval. Aan de lopende band worden kopstukken opgepakt en ook daadwerkelijk veroordeeld. Zoals Eduardo Cunha, ex-voorzitter van het Huis van Afgevaardigden en de hoofdarchitect van het afzetten van president Dilma Rousseff. Cunha heeft inmiddels een straf van vijftien jaar aan zijn broek. Of Antonio Palocci, jarenlang de minister van Financin en rechterhand van Rousseffs voorganger Lula, die onlangs tot twaalf jaar is veroordeeld wegens corruptie.

En het net rond ‘fake’-president Michel Temer sluit zich in hoog tempo. Net als in Mexico lopen in Brazili toppolitici rond met koffertjes vol bankbiljetten. Onlangs werd ex-parlementarir en Temers naaste medewerker Ricardo Rocha Loures gearresteerd, nadat een video was opgedoken waarin hij verschijnt met een koffertje met een half miljoen real (150.000 dollar). Dat zou de wekelijkse betaling aan Temer zijn door jsb, de voedsel- en vleesgigant van Brazili en het grootste vleesexportbedrijf ter wereld. ‘Temer is de leider van de gevaarlijkste criminele bende van Brazili’, verklaarde jsb-eigenaar Joesley Batista. De bende bestaat volgens hem naast de president uit enkele ministers en oud-parlementsvoorzitter Cunha, allemaal vooraanstaande leden van de pmdb, de partij waar Temer tien jaar voorzitter van was.

Batista mag zich waarschijnlijk wereldrecordhouder politici omkopen noemen: hij beweert dat hij de afgelopen jaren zeker vijftienhonderd Braziliaanse politici heeft betaald. En dat het Temer persoonlijk was die altijd om geld kwam vragen. Batista heeft ook een opname aan justitie overhandigd waarop Temer akkoord zegt te gaan met het omkopen van een ex-parlementslid in de gevangenis om hem zijn mond te laten houden. De woordvoering van de president ontkende natuurlijk en noemde Batista op zijn beurt ‘de meest succesvolle  in de geschiedenis van Brazili’.

Overal in Latijns-Amerika zien we deze navolging van de methode Trump: de daders noemen zichzelf slachtoffer en openen de aanval op een ieder die hun praktijken onthult. Wanneer uitlekt dat de Mexicaanse regering met een geavanceerd hackersprogramma journalisten en mensenrechtenactivisten bespioneert, ontkent president Pea Nieto niet alleen, maar zegt hij dat hij zelf ook wordt bespioneerd. Temer reageerde op de officile aanklacht tegen hem wegens corruptie met de suggestie dat de openbaar aanklager Rodrigo Janot zelf is omgekocht. Het aardige van de huidige gang van zaken is dat zo langzamerhand iedereen iedereen beschuldigt van corruptie en de modder zo van alle kanten komt bovendrijven. Elke dag duiken nieuwe bizarre details op, zoals dat het door de luchtmacht van Brazili onderschepte vliegtuigje met vijfhonderd kilo cocane was opgestegen van de _finca_ van het familiebedrijf van de minister van Landbouw Blairo Maggi.

Inmiddels heeft het almachtige mediaconcern O Globo, dat de parlementaire staatsgreep tegen Rousseff en de terugkeer van de verharde versie van het neoliberalisme hartstochtelijk verdedigde, zijn handen afgetrokken van Temer. Ook vanuit die hoek is de positie van de president onhoudbaar geworden. De doorslaggevende factor in die verbazingwekkende draai van het concern is dat Temer zijn taak heeft volbracht en kan ophoepelen. Wetten en budgetten zijn aangepast, iemand met een iets minder besmet blazoen mag het overnemen, al zal het moeilijk zijn zo iemand te vinden.

Het tijdperk Trump geeft in Latijns-Amerika ruim baan aan het _neoliberalism reloaded_, een term van de Braziliaanse econoom en historicus Marco Aurlio Garcia, jarenlang een voornaam raadgever van president Lula. In januari is in de VS het ‘extreem-kapitalisme’ aan de macht gekomen, een model dat inmiddels in Latijns-Amerika al werd uitgetest. Het nieuwe neoliberalisme is veel radicaler dan dat van de jaren negentig onder presidenten als Salinas (Mexico), Menem (Argentini) of Collor de Mello (Brazili). Garcia spreekt van ‘economisch geweld tegen meerderheden’. De rol van de staat wordt tot een minimum teruggebracht, arbeidskrachten worden steeds goedkoper gemaakt, sociale programma’s (woningbouw, gezondheidszorg, onderwijs, pensioenen) gekort of opgeheven, semi-staatsbedrijven ontmanteld. Het model is zo drastisch dat ‘geen enkele regering het kan uitvoeren binnen een volledig democratisch kader’, aldus Garcia.

In Brazili heeft de regering-Temer de begrotingen voor onderwijs en gezondheidszorg voor twintig (!) jaar bevroren. Die wet is aangenomen door een parlement waarvan de meerderheid der leden in processen wegens corruptie is verwikkeld. De regering kwam ook met een drastisch voorstel voor de hervorming van de arbeidswetgeving met onder meer een verlenging van de werkdag van acht naar twaalf uur. Het voorstel haalde het op het nippertje niet, na de waarschuwing van de woordvoerder van de Arbeiderspartij: iedereen die hier vr stemt raakt bij de volgende verkiezingen zijn zetel kwijt. Ook dat recept kennen we inmiddels uit het Amerikaanse Congres.

Hoe komt het dat tal van deelstaten in Mexico en Brazili failliet zijn? Door de sociale programma’s, zoals de politici willen doen geloven? Of door het systematisch roven door diezelfde politici en bestuurders? Want er kan een hoop misgaan in dit deel van de wereld, maar dat roven is uitermate goed georganiseerd. ‘De overheid is de meest perfecte vorm van georganiseerde misdaad’, schreef een onbekende hand op een muur in Mexico-Stad. Korten en bezuinigen is het klassieke recept van de neoliberalen voor elk probleem. Misschien zou het zinniger zijn de woorden ter harte te nemen die een Argentijnse vakbondsleider sprak tijdens de financile crisis en het failliet van zijn land in 2001: ‘Als we allemaal eens een maand niet stelen, dan is het land er meteen weer bovenop.’
*
Nederlandse betrokkenheid*

Veel van de buit die de Mexicaanse gouverneurs maken tijdens hun ambtstermijn verdwijnt naar het buitenland, met name naar Amerika waar het geld wordt genvesteerd in onroerend goed. Maar ook Nederland speelt het spel met de politieke criminelen mee; de Mexicaanse en Spaanse media publiceerden er uitgebreid over.

Zo heeft de ex-gouverneur van de staat Sonora, Guillermo Padrs Elas, miljoenen dollars witgewassen via twee Nederlandse postbusfirma’s. Padrs zit nu in een gevangenis in Mexico-Stad. De Mexicaanse justitie zegt bewijzen te hebben dat hij tijdens zijn ambtstermijn (2009-2015) tenminste 8,8 miljoen dollar heeft gewit via de bedrijven Dolphinius C.V. en Tenerife C.V. Het zou gaan om fictieve firma’s die speciaal voor dit doel zijn opgericht en geregistreerd in Nederland. Volgens het OM zijn het steekpenningen van de georganiseerde misdaad en van ondernemers in ruil voor overheidsopdrachten.

De fondsen werden overgeboekt naar bankrekeningen van de firma’s in de VS en vervolgens teruggesluisd naar Mexicaanse bedrijven op Padrs’ naam of die van familieleden. Ook de zoon van de ex-gouverneur is opgepakt en tegen elf voormalige medewerkers lopen arrestatiebevelen.

Tijdens een groot corruptieonderzoek in Spanje ontdekte een rechter een rekening met zes miljoen dollar bij een bank in Andorra op naam van scar Lara Archiga, een voormalige minister van Financin van de Mexicaanse staat Sinaloa, de thuisbasis van het gelijknamige drugskartel. De rechter is ervan overtuigd dat het gaat om het witwassen van geld van het kartel van El Chapo. Hij kwam er bovendien achter dat Lara Archiga nog eens 16,5 miljoen dollar heeft ondergebracht in Panama en op de Nederlandse Antillen. Hij deed dat via de bemiddeling van BK Group, een Nederlands financieel advieskantoor en _‘Tailor of Specialized Financial Services’,_ volgens de website van het in Amsterdam gevestigde bedrijf, dat bijkantoren heeft op Curaao en in Luxemburg.

Lara Archiga werd multimiljonair toen hij minister van Financin van Sinaloa was. In 2012 deed hij een vergeefse poging gouverneurskandidaat voor de PRI te worden. Hij is verre familie van Rodrigo Archiga, de leider van Los Antrax, een groep huurmoordenaars van het Sinaloa-kartel, die eind 2013 op Schiphol werd gearresteerd en aan de VS is uitgeleverd.



https://www.groene.nl/artikel/koffertjes-met-chocola

----------


## Revisor

Oud-burgemeester van Londen, Ken Livingstone  EPA

*Oud-burgemeester Londen: 'Venezolaanse rijken ondermijnen regime president Maduro'

**Hugo Chvez had de oligarchen meteen moeten uitschakelen nadat hij de macht in Venezuela had overgenomen. Met deze bewering heeft Ken Livingstone zich op karakteristieke wijze gemengd in de discussie over de tragische lotgevallen van het Zuid-Amerikaanse land.

*Door: Patrick van IJzendoorn 3 augustus 2017, 20:16

Volgens de oud-burgemeester van Londen ondermijnen de rijken het regime van Chvez' opvolger Nicolas Maduro. De huidige president, een voormalige buschauffeur, is ervan beschuldigd 'nepverkiezingen' te hebben gehouden en het failliete land op autoritaire wijze te besturen.

De Venezolaanse crisis komt ongelegen binnen de linkervleugel van de Britse Labour Partij, waar Livingstone en huidig partijleider Jeremy Corbyn deel van uitmaken. Ze hebben het Venezuela van de linkse Chvez altijd gezien als een lichtend voorbeeld voor het Verenigd Koninkrijk, maar nu het land in puin ligt staan ze onder druk om afstand te nemen van het beloofde land. In een verklaring had Labours schaduwminister van Buitenlandse Zaken Emily Thornberry eerder deze week laten weten dat Maduro de rechtsstaat en de mensenrechten moet eerbiedigen.

Haar collega Chris Williamson, woordvoerder van Brandweerzaken in de fractie van Corbyn, suggereerde echter dat de Amerikanen achter de protesten tegen Maduro zitten, refererend aan de dubieuze geschiedenis van Washington in Latijns-Amerika. 'Uiteraard, er zijn fouten gemaakt', zei hij tijdens Newsnight, 'zo hebben ze de economie onvoldoende gediversifieerd. Maar kijk, het regime staat onder een ongelooflijke druk en er is een eenzijdige blik vanuit de Britse media.' Williamson wees erop dat Chvez veel goeds heeft gedaan voor minder bedeelde Venezolanen.

Een stuk verder ging Livingstone, die in zijn tijd als burgemeester nauw samenwerkte met Chvez en zelfs een Londense ambassade opende in de hoofdstad Caracas. Op Talk Radio beweerde Livingstone, die wegens antisemitische uitspraken geschorst is geweest door de Labour Partij, dat Chvez harder moet optreden tegen de tweehonderd families die 80 procent van het olierijke land bezitten. 'Hij stond toe dat ze konden blijven leven, dat ze door konden gaan. Ik vermoed dat ze hun controle over de import en export aanwenden om Maduro te ondermijnen.'

De 72-jarige socialist wees erop dat veel ellende is veroorzaakt door een blokkade van voedsel en medicatie. Hij voegde eraan toe dat Maduro geen dictator is. 'Als er bewijs is dat Maduro een eenpartijstaat wil stichten, dan zou ik daar meteen tegen zijn.' Corbyn, die aan het fietsen is in Kroati, heeft zich niet uitgesproken over de situatie in Venezuela, ondanks oproepen daartoe van de Blair-gezinde vleugel binnen de oppositiepartij. Hij heeft Chvez ooit een 'inspiratiebron genoemd voor een ieder die in Europa strijdt tegen bezuinigingen en een neoliberaal economisch beleid'.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/buitenland...duro~a4509544/

----------


## Revisor

Met wie zouden die 200 families vooral samenwerken? Ze worden direct aangestuurt door de USA.

Dat is goed te zien in deze, n van de mooiste docus, die real-live aantoont hoe de USA met behulp van de Rijken de democratisch gekozen regering van Chavez omverwerpt.

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

> *Gevolgen voor de wereld:*
> 
> Voor de wereld heeft het als gevolg gehad dat de meerderheid van de wereld uitgebuit wordt. Heet kolonialisme is nooit opgehouden. De kolonisatie is gewoon van masker verandert.
> 
> Eerst waren het westerlingen zelf met hun legers die de landen onderdrukten en leegroofden, nu hebben ze er hun mannetjes en elites voor in de plaats gezet. Zo valt de kolonisatie niet op en komt er minder massaal verzet. Als het de buitenlander is die je landt bezet dan is dat heel zichtbaar en zullen de gekoliniseerden zich eerder verzetten.
> 
> Het westen heeft er dus nooit baat bij dat er een werkelijke democratie komt in al die landen. Immers als de democratie wordt ingevoerd dan kiezen de burgers voor hun eigen landsbelang en zullen ze het niet toelaten dat hun land wordt leeggeroofd.
> 
> Landen die ze niet goed kunnen controleren komen op de zwarte westerse lijst en worden gecriminaliseerd.
> ...


Een concreet voorbeeld van dit is in de laatste video over de coup. Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik niet alles 100% heb gevolgd en het was in het Spaans, ik was ondertussen bezig, maar wat ik wel heb meegekregen is dat er een Amerikaans vliegtuig klaar stond om Chavez te vervoeren. 
Op Jazeera heb ik ooit eens een lange documentaire gezien over 'de lange arm' van Frankrijk in Afrika (en dan hebben ze het hier over een armpje van Erdogan).

In zijn algemeenheid denk ik ook wel dat het kolonialisme is verschoven van zichtbaar en fysiek aanwezig naar achter de schermen en op afstand.

 :duim:

----------


## Olive Yao

> 




Hierop sluit naadloos aan: Pseudo-wetenschap voor kapitalistische agenda

----------


## Olive Yao

> *Neoliberale kleptocraten plunderen Latijns-Amerika*


Vergelijk in dit verband The Puppet Masters, studie gepubliceerd door de Werelbank (2011), over corruptie.

This report, The Puppet Masters, deals with the corporate and financial structures that form the building blocks of hidden money trails. In particular, it focuses on the ease with which corrupt actors hide their interests behind a corporate veil and the difficulties investigators face in trying to lift that veil.

Het Westen spreekt zich ernstig afkeurend uit over corruptie in Afrika. Dat zijn woorden. Daden zijn anders.

----------


## Revisor

*Somberen over het Antropoceen*

*religie en filosofie*

*Sebastien Valkenberg*– 17:16, 7 augustus 2017

Deze uit sattelietopnamen samengestelde afbeelding van de aarde laat zien hoeveel kunstlicht de mens produceert.  Data courtesy Marc Imhoff of NASA GSFC and Christopher Elvidge of NOAA NGDC. Image by Craig Mayhew and Robert Simmon, NASA GSFC.

De invloed van de mens op de aarde is groter dan ooit. Dat werpt de vraag op: wat weegt zwaarder, de bedreigingen of de zegeningen van deze tijd?

Het Antropoceen is ontdekt, het tijdperk waarin de mens de belangrijkste kracht is die de aarde benvloedt. De term raakte ruim vijftien jaar geleden in zwang door meteoroloog Paul Crutzen. Hij verwees ermee naar onze grote invloed op de aarde. Er zou een nieuw geologisch tijdvak zijn aangebroken: na het Holoceen, dat zo'n 12.000 jaar terug begon, volgt nu het Antropoceen. Nog nooit was de mens zo dominant als tegenwoordig.

Als het over het Antropoceen gaat - en het gaat er de laatste tijd veel over - is de toon somber. Toen Filosofie Magazine er een special aan wijdde, stond op de omslag van het blad een verweerde tandenborstel, een aansteker en ander afval. 'Gevonden in de maag van een albatros - welkom in het Antropoceen', luidde de begeleidende tekst. 'Overleven in het Antropoceen', luidde een kop in deze krant, boven een verslag van een debat tussen de filosofen Peter Sloterdijk en Bernard Stiegler over de schadelijke invloed van de mens.

Is die somberheid over het Antropoceen terecht? De dominantie van de mens over de natuur is ongekend. Maar diezelfde dominantie zorgt er ook voor dat ziektes overwonnen zijn en dat voedselschaarste kan worden teruggedrongen. Is er te veel bezorgdheid over het Antropoceen?

*Alarmisme*

"Te bezorgd? We zijn niet bezorgd genoeg", reageert Pieter Lemmens. Hij is techniekfilosoof aan de Radboud Universiteit en leidde het hierboven genoemde debat tussen Sloterdijk en Stiegler in met een lezing. "Onze collectieve impact op de biosfeer is groter dan welke natuurlijke factor ook", zegt Lemmens. "De mens is een geologische factor geworden. De destructieve werking op de ecologie is enorm. Sommige analyses schatten dat we nog een jaar of dertig hebben, daarna is de capaciteit van de planeet uitgeput."

Dat er alarm wordt geslagen over het Antropoceen, herleidt Lemmens tot een ethische kwestie. We hebben er een potje van gemaakt. De toestand van de planeet moet aanzetten tot drastische gedragsverandering. Ook in de stand van de wijzers van de Doomsday Clock is dat denken vertaald. Die klok geeft aan hoe dicht de mensheid bij een door de mens zelf veroorzaakte wereldwijde ramp is. Sinds dit jaar staat de klok op 2,5 minuut voor twaalf, mede vanwege het falende beleid om klimaatverandering tegen te gaan.

Misplaatst alarmisme, vindt Rypke Zeilmaker. Hij is wetenschapsjournalist en probeert als fotograaf het Antropoceen in beeld te brengen. In zijn artikelen, onder meer voor Elsevier en Het Financieele Dagblad, plaatst hij kritische kanttekeningen bij het natuur- en klimaatbeleid. "Alarmisme is een verdienmodel geworden", zegt Zeilmaker. "Hoe zorg je ervoor dat overheden geld vrijmaken voor maatregelen? Niet door goed nieuws te verspreiden. Neem Chris Thomas' studie over hoe door klimaatopwarming de biodiversiteit zou afnemen. Wel een miljoen soorten zouden uitsterven. Later bleek dat zijn methode tot 160 procent overschatting van dat aantal kan leiden. Niettemin werden de onderzoeksresultaten overgenomen, onder meer door het IPCC. Uiteindelijk leidt de alarmistische boodschap tot verdragen die ngo's geld opleveren, maar waarvan zelden duidelijk is wat het ecologisch rendement is."

Eerdere jobstijdingen kwamen niet altijd uit. De beroemdste is waarschijnlijk het Rapport van de Club van Rome, dat in 1972 verscheen. Met het heersende consumptiepatroon zouden belangrijke grondstoffen opraken. En van de voorspellingen luidde dat olievoorraden al in 1992 zouden zijn uitgeput. Maar nog steeds worden er dagelijks miljoenen vaten per dag opgepompt. Tegelijkertijd gaat de klimaatverandering sneller dan in veel voorspellingen werd verwacht. Het is warmer geworden.

"Ik beschik niet over een glazen bol. Maar het staat vast dat de hoeveelheid grondstoffen beperkt is", zegt Lemmens. "Er is een grens waarmee we binnen afzienbare tijd te maken krijgen. Alle reden dus om gealarmeerd te raken. Het is tijd voor een energietransitie."

*Overwinningen*

Die transitie is in gang gezet, mede door het Energieakkoord dat het kabinet sloot met veertig organisaties, van de FNV tot Shell. Een waaier aan maatregelen moet de economie verduurzamen. Vijf kolencentrales dicht, is n van de plannen, en vele windmolens erbij de komende jaren. Dat het roer om moet, is duidelijk.

Publicist en filosoof Jaffe Vink denkt niet dat de neiging tot pessimisme over het Antropoceen is terug te brengen tot lobbygroepen die er baat bij hebben de zaken somber voor te stellen. In 'Wie is er bang voor vooruitgang' (2014), waarin hij zich buigt over 'de apocalyptische verleiding' van het Antropoceen, geeft Vink een filosofische verklaring. "We hebben in de laatste tweehonderd jaar een ontzagwekkende vooruitgang geboekt. Natuurlijk is er nog steeds honger en armoede onder een fors deel van de wereldbevolking, maar ze nemen af en dat is een triomf. Onze rijkdom aan voedsel is een overwinning op honger en armoede. Onze rijkdom aan kennis is een overwinning op het analfabetisme. In tweehonderd jaar! Deze verandering is zo snel gegaan dat ze ons soms verdwaasd achterlaat. Bang en verontrust. Het is aan het menselijk vernuft om onnodige angst weg te nemen en de toekomst van het Antropoceen gestalte te geven."

Het huidige tijdvak vormt volgens Vink in andere woorden vooral een pedagogische uitdaging. "Een albatros met een verweerde tandenborstel in zijn maag, dat moet niet gebeuren. We moeten onze rommel opruimen. Maar waarom niet ook eens zo'n stoere maaidorsmachine op een veld met wuivend graan op de cover van je tijdschrift? Leg het uit: moderne gewasveredeling en genetische modificatie. Neem de angst weg. Er is genoeg voedsel voor zeven miljard mensen en er is minder landbouwgrond nodig. Het Antropoceen kan goed zijn voor mens n natuur."


https://www.trouw.nl/religie-en-filo...ceen~ac22e032/

----------


## Revisor

President Donald Trump kondigde in juni aan dat de VS zich zullen terugtrekken uit het klimaatakkoord van Parijs  AFP 

*Wetenschappers spreken Trump tegen: effecten klimaatverandering door mens al voelbaar in VS

**De effecten van klimaatverandering zijn al voelbaar in de Verenigde Staten en zijn het gevolg van menselijke activiteit. De gemiddelde temperatuur is de afgelopen decennia snel gestegen, hittegolven en extreme neerslag komen er vaker voor dan vroeger. Dat staat in een ontwerprapport dat is opgesteld door wetenschappers van dertien Amerikaanse overheidsorganisaties, die daarmee ingaan tegen de opvattingen van president Trump. Die heeft zijn twijfels over de menselijke bijdrage aan de opwarming van de aarde.

*Cor Speksnijder 8 augustus 2017, 13:14

Het conceptrapport, dat nog niet openbaar is gemaakt en nog moet worden goedgekeurd door de regering-Trump, is in handen gekomen van The New York Times. In de wetenschappelijke wereld wordt met spanning uitgekeken naar de reactie van Trump, voor wie de bevindingen een klap in het gezicht moeten zijn. Tegenover The New York Times uitte een anonieme wetenschapper de vrees dat de regering het rapport zal tegenhouden. Tot nu toe hebben het Witte Huis en het milieuagentschap EPA, de klimaatorganisatie van de federale overheid, nog niet gereageerd.

 De opstellers van het rapport schrijven dat de klimaatverandering is aangetoond in duizenden wetenschappelijke studies 
De opstellers van het rapport schrijven dat de klimaatverandering is aangetoond in duizenden wetenschappelijke studies en dat er overtuigend bewijs is dat de mens daarvoor allereerst verantwoordelijk is. Volgens de wetenschappers waren de afgelopen decennia de warmste in 1.500 jaar. Ze voorspellen dat de gemiddelde temperatuur in de VS voorlopig zal blijven oplopen. Afhankelijk van de hoeveelheid broeikasgassen die zal worden uitgestoten zal de temperatuur in de loop van deze eeuw tussen de 2,8 en 4,8 graden Celsius stijgen. 

Sinds het begin van de vorige eeuw is de hoeveelheid neerslag in de VS met 4 procent toegenomen. Sommige delen van het land worden alsmaar natter, terwijl andere regio's te maken krijgen met toenemende droogte. De temperaturen in Alaska en het poolgebied stijgen twee keer zo snel als het gemiddelde wereldwijd. Het aantal koele nachten is sinds de jaren zestig sterk afgenomen, terwijl het aantal extreem warme dagen is toegenomen. In de toekomst zal het breken van records gewoon worden, aldus het rapport.

 Sinds Trump president is, roept hij niet meer openlijk dat klimaatverandering een verzinsel is 
Het zijn conclusies en voorspellingen die indruisen tegen Trumps standpunten over het klimaat. De president kondigde aan dat de VS zich zullen terugtrekken uit het klimaatakkoord van Parijs omdat dit slecht zou zijn voor zijn land. Die overeenkomst, die door bijna tweehonderd landen is getekend, moet de uitstoot van broeikasgassen beperken.

In de verkiezingscampagne betoogde Trump herhaaldelijk dat opwarming van de aarde niet bestaat. Hij maakte president Obama belachelijk vanwege diens klimaatbeleid. Maar sinds hij president is, roept hij niet meer openlijk dat klimaatverandering een verzinsel is. Trump doet zich graag voor als de redder van de kolenindustrie en van mijnwerkersbanen. Terwijl het aantal banen in de kolensector aanzienlijk kleiner is dan in de sector van de duurzame energie.



https://www.volkskrant.nl/buitenland...n-vs~a4510168/

----------


## Mark

ahhhh het achterhaalde kapitalisme is the root of all evil verhaal

----------


## Revisor

> ahhhh het achterhaalde kapitalisme is the root of all evil verhaal


Erg heh, altijd geven ze de arme kapitalisten de schuld en toch mogen ze gewoon doorgaan met het verspreiden van hun economisch systeem.

----------


## Mark

> Erg heh, altijd geven ze de arme kapitalisten de schuld en toch mogen ze gewoon doorgaan met het verspreiden van hun economisch systeem.


ja klopt, ook wel logisch omdat het werkt in de praktijk in tegen stelling tot fantasiesystemen van sociologen.

----------


## Revisor

> ja klopt, ook wel logisch omdat het werkt in de praktijk in tegen stelling tot fantasiesystemen van sociologen.



Met de oogkleppen op alleen oog hebben voor de korte termijn wel.

'Het werkt in de praktijk' is natuurlijk wel heel eufemistisch uitgedrukt. Weinig verschil met spiritaal.

----------


## Mark

> Met de oogkleppen op alleen oog hebben voor de korte termijn wel.
> 
> 'Het werkt in de praktijk' is natuurlijk wel heel eufemistisch uitgedrukt. Weinig verschil met spiritaal.


het heeft denk ik weinig zin om deze discussie weer op te starten, maar het blijkt altijd weer dat indien men innovatie, efficientie etc wil dat het marktmechanisme dat brengt.
Daarom zijn overheden bureaucratisch en niet service gericht, geen competitie.
Om over socialistische/communistische parels als Venezuela, Noord Korea, Cuba , Sovjet Unie etc nog maar niet te spreken. 

Zonder de drive van het vrije markt kapitalisme waren veel uitvindingen nooit gedaan of uitgewerkt en was ons leven een stuk minder prettig.

Uiteraard moet je zoals bij alles grenzen bewaken maar bepaalde uitwassen betekenen niet dat het systeem in zijn geheel vervangen moet worden.

Je ziet nu ook steeds minder pure armoede en honger door de constante innovaties die gedreven worden door mensen die kunnen ondernemen.

----------


## Mark

Het korte termijn denken versus lange termijn is geen discussie van kapitalisme versus een ander systeem.
het gaat erom hoe je je juridisch en economische systeem inricht om de vrije markt werking zijn werk te laten doen met de juiste grenzen om de zwakkeren in de samenleving te beschermen en genoeg stabiliteit in het systeem in te bouwen.

----------


## Mark

maar het beperken van innovatie en vrijheid van handel (zoals bijvoorbeeld nu mensen die tegen robotisering zijn) werk nooit en leidt tot stagnatie. Maar we herhalen dezelfde ideeen zoals vroeger mensen tegen treinen, autos en computers waren.

Als je een primitieve samenleving wil die lekker overzichtelijk is en niet veranderd omdat je tradities boven alles stelt dan moet je inderdaad zo gaan level zoals jij dat wilt op je boerderij Revisor. Maar als iedereen zo gaat leven ziet de wereld er heel anders uit... een beetje zoals in de middeleeuwen vol met allerlei hongersnoden

----------


## Revisor

> maar het beperken van innovatie en vrijheid van handel (zoals bijvoorbeeld nu mensen die tegen robotisering zijn) werk nooit en leidt tot stagnatie. Maar we herhalen dezelfde ideeen zoals vroeger mensen tegen treinen, autos en computers waren.
> 
> Als je een primitieve samenleving wil die lekker overzichtelijk is en niet veranderd omdat je tradities boven alles stelt dan moet je inderdaad zo gaan level zoals jij dat wilt op je boerderij Revisor. Maar als iedereen zo gaat leven ziet de wereld er heel anders uit... een beetje zoals in de middeleeuwen vol met allerlei hongersnoden


Doe niet zo dom man, Je zwetst. Alsof vooruitgang en het in stand houden van een goed leven alleen samen kan gaan met de milieuvervuiling, plundering, uitroeing van dieren van de aarde en onderdrukking van 3/4 van de aardse bevolking.

Wat je nu doet is gewoon intellectuele luiheid promoten en je hoofd in het zand steken.

Kijk deze docu in deze topic, kun je wat van leren in plaats van bang te zijn voor verandering die hoe dan ook noodzakelijk is.

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schrijft-die-blijft/385192-nieuw-verdienmodel-om-vernietiging-kapitalistisch-economisch-systeem-tegen-gaan.html

----------


## Revisor

> Het korte termijn denken versus lange termijn is geen discussie van kapitalisme versus een ander systeem.
> het gaat erom hoe je je juridisch en economische systeem inricht om de vrije markt werking zijn werk te laten doen met de juiste grenzen om de zwakkeren in de samenleving te beschermen en genoeg stabiliteit in het systeem in te bouwen.


Verdienmodel was vroeger dat men geld verdiende aan problemen oplossen, nu is het kapitalistische verdienmodel dat men geld verdient aan het creeren van problemen. Denk aan de levencycli van producten die bewust kort worden gehouden om telkens geld aan te verdienen. Maar dat levert ons wel onnodige rommel op.

----------


## Revisor

Meelezers kijk alsjeblieft de docu. Is een hele mooie docu. Het is geen droge abstracte shizzle. Het vertelt op eenvoudige maar heel intelligente wijze waar de kern van het probleem zit en wat een mogelijke oplossing is. Dit is maar 1 oplossing. 

Er komt een mooie scene in van een kunstproject. Gaat over emotie/gevoel.


https://www.npo.nl/vpro-tegenlicht/0.../VPWON_1232897

----------


## Revisor

Nummer twee is een vervolg:

https://www.vpro.nl/programmas/tegen...-de-aarde.html

----------


## Olive Yao

> ja klopt, ook wel logisch omdat het werkt in de praktijk in tegen stelling tot fantasiesystemen van sociologen.


1. 'Sociologen'? Voor het geval dat je 'socialisten' bedoelt:

7. Het voorstellen alsof er twee en slechts twee alternatieven zijn, 'kapitalisme' versus 'socialisme'.
2. Kapitalisme is economisch inefficint, onrechtvaardig, verwoestend en antidemocratisch.

3. Wat betreft de geschiedenis van kapitalisme in de afgelopen 4 eeuwen:

19. De geschiedenis van kapitalisme beoordelen zonder doel-middel-analyse.




> (...) kapitalisme versus een ander systeem.
> het gaat erom hoe je je juridisch en economische systeem inricht om de vrije markt werking zijn werk te laten doen


Een kapitalistische economie is geen vrije markteconomie.

4b. Een markteconomie identificeren met kapitalisme.
Effect: als mensen kapitalisme afschaffen, schaffen zij een markteconomie af.

4c. Kapitalisme identificeren met een vrije markteconomie. Dit is vaak (impliciet en stilzwijgend) een vrije markteconomie zoals voorgesteld in neoklassieke economische theorie, in de extremistische variant waarin markten niet kunnen falen.




> maar het beperken van (...) vrijheid van handel (...) werk nooit en leidt tot stagnatie.


16. Ontwikkelde economien hebben zich ontwikkeld door en dankzij laisser faire, inclusief laisser faire-handel (zgn. 'vrijhandel').

17. Vrijhandel is een dogma.



> het heeft denk ik weinig zin om deze discussie weer op te starten,


De discussie niet nee, die is al beslecht. Kapitalisme is een achterlijk geloof. Met argumenten zijn kapitalisten kansloos. Jij bijvoorbeeld, Mark, komt niet verder dan standaard kapitalistische propaganda.




> De indoctrinatie heeft effect. Wanneer mensen over economie praten en wanneer journalisten erover schrijven herhalen zij bewust of onbewust vaak kapitalistische propaganda. Ook de conventionele wijsheid van politici is daar niet van te onderscheiden.


Maar de kapitalistische politiek-economische wereldoorlog tegen mensen, landen, de wereld en planeet Aarde is in volle gang. Dus gaan mensen wereldwijd oorlog terug voeren tegen kapitalisme en kapitalisten en hun politici.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Revisor, ik heb nog een vraag. Scherpslijperij, niet erg belangrijk.

In je eerste post schrijf je:




> *Grootste probleem voor de mens is de achteruitgang van onze natuur en milieu*.
> 
> Door wat wordt dit bedreigd?
> 
> Dit wordt bedreigd door het heersende economisch systeem.
> 
> Dit economisch systeem beter bekend als kapitalisme en consumptiemaatschappij. De politieke ideologie die hierbij gebruikt wordt is het (neo)Liberalisme.
> 
> Wat voor gevolgen heeft dit voor de wereld, Nederland en ons?


Hier heb je het met name over de economische ideologie en praktijk.

In je tweede post, *Gevolgen voor de wereld*, heb je het met name over politieke en militaire macht en machtsuitoefening.

Hoe zie je die oorzaak-en-gevolg relatie? 

Ik zou post 1 en post 2 niet als oorzaak en gevolg formuleren, maar als dingen die naast elkaar bestaan en zich ontwikkelen, met tal van wisselwerkingen.

----------


## Revisor

> .
> Revisor, ik heb nog een vraag. Scherpslijperij, niet erg belangrijk.
> 
> In je eerste post schrijf je:
> 
> 
> 
> Hier heb je het met name over de economische ideologie en praktijk.
> 
> ...


Ik wil ermee aangeven dat onze economie in het westen zo inefficient is dat het andere landen moet plunderen. Die inefficientie heeft negatieve (economische, politieke, sociale en culturele) gevolgen voor de levens van andere volkeren. We hoeven al die volkeren het leed niet aan te doen als we een efficientere economie invoeren.

We hoeven dan geen landen plat te bombarderen, geen CIA moorden meer te plegen, hoeven geen regimechanges meer uit te voeren ..etc...

----------


## Olive Yao

> Ik wil ermee aangeven dat onze economie in het westen zo inefficient is dat het andere landen moet plunderen. Die inefficientie heeft negatieve (economische, politieke, sociale en culturele) gevolgen voor de levens van andere volkeren. We hoeven al die volkeren het leed niet aan te doen als we een efficientere economie invoeren.
> 
> We hoeven dan geen landen plat te bombarderen, geen CIA moorden meer te plegen, hoeven geen regimechanges meer uit te voeren ..etc...


100% mee eens (behalve dat woordje 'We'). Meteen weer twee rapporten:

Christophe McGlade & Paul Ekins - The geographical distribution of fossil fuels unused when limiting global warming to 2 C (_Nature_ 517, pp 187-190, 8 januari 2015).

Our results suggest that, globally, a third of oil reserves, half of gas reserves and over 80 per cent of current coal reserves should remain unused from 2010 to 2050 in order to meet the target of 2 C. 


Soil Atlas - Facts and figures about earth, land and fields (Heinrich Bll Stiftung 2015)

Global trade has turned arable land into a mobile resource. Developed and emerging economies are exporting their hunger for land to the developing world. They import land in the form of products grown abroad.

----------


## Revisor

Boekrecensie 

*Noam Chomsky: "Kies optimisme boven wanhoop"*

'Optimism over Despair – On Capitalism, Empire and Social Change' is een verzameling interviews van journalist C.J. Polychroniou met Noam Chomsky tussen 2014 en 2017. Zoals steeds een mooi overzicht van de ideen en analyses van de Amerikaanse denker over de staat van de wereld.

Lode Vanoost dinsdag 8 augustus 2017 


Noam Chomsky in gesprek met Amy Goodman (DemocracyNow!) 

“We hebben twee keuzes”, zegt Chomsky in _Optimism over Despair – On Capitalism, Empire and Social Change_. "We kunnen pessimistisch blijven en het erger laten worden. Of we kunnen optimistisch worden, de mogelijkheden aangrijpen die er zeker nog altijd zijn en zo meehelpen om de wereld een betere plek te maken om te leven. De keuze is vanzelfsprekend.” Dit is zijn antwoord op een vraag van journalist C. J Polychroniou in het boek.

Polychroniou had met Chomsky tientallen gesprekken tussen 2014 en 2017. Daarvan werden er nu 22 gebundeld in _Optimism over Despair_. Chomsky praat daarin voluit over zijn bekende thema's: zijn kijk op de 'oorlog tegen de terreur', op het neoliberalisme, de vluchtelingencrisis en de uiteenvallende Europese Unie, over de kansen op vrede in Isral/Palestina, het belang van bewegingen als BlackLivesMatter, het Amerikaanse verkiezingssysteem en over Trump. Ook de twee grootste gevaren voor de mensheid komen aan bod: de klimaatverandering en het risico op een vernietigende kernoorlog.

 
(Penguin cover) 

Zowat elke boekenuitgever zal je vertellen dat bundelingen van interviews niet echt geschikt boekenmateriaal zijn. Niet zo voor Chomsky. In de loop der jaren zijn van hem meerdere interviewboeken verschenen en verkocht. Chomsky schrijft zelf geen grote werken meer. Hij wordt 89 in december 2017. Zijn lezingen, artikels, commentaren, opinies en interviews blijven echter gretige afnemers vinden.

Wie van Chomsky al wat boeken achter de kiezen heeft zal in dit boekje niet zoveel nieuws vinden. Voor de beginner is dit een welkome introductie tot de man en zijn gedachten. De gesprekken zijn goed geredigeerd, spreektaal werd er uitgehaald, zonder de vlotheid van een gesprek te verliezen.

Deze interviews werden over de voorbije drie jaar afzonderlijk gepubliceerd door het progressieve tijdschrift TruthOut. Het hoofdstuk _Trump in the White House_ verscheen op 17 november 2016 in vertaling bij DeWereldMorgen.be als *"Trump bedreiging voor planeet, mobilisatie en activisme kan verschil maken"*.

Boeiend om lezen, ook hoe Chomsky reeds voor de verkiezing van Trump en voor zijn eedaflegging zaken voorspelt die nu blijken uit te komen. "Trump is geen afwijking", zegt Chomsky, "geen aberratie, maar het logische gevolg van veertig jaar neoliberalisme, sociale afbraak en marginalisering van de bevolking ten bate van een steeds kleinere economische elite."

Interviewer Polychroniou deelt echter het fundamentele optimisme van Chomsky: “Wanhoop is geen optie. Hoe afschuwelijk de huidige situatie in de wereld ook blijkt te zijn, verzet tegen onderdrukking en uitbuiting is nooit vruchteloos geweest, ook niet in tijden die veel harder waren dan nu.”
*
Belgium according to Chomsky*

In een antwoord op een vraag over de oorzaken van de huidige vluchtelingencrisis wijdt Chomsky een pagina aan Belgi. Wat hij daarin zegt is bijzonder relevant. Wie wil weten wat hij zegt, raad ik graag dit boekje aan. Zeer pertinente observatie van Chomsky over Belgi!

Spitante afsluiter: "Vergeet vooral niet dat in de hedendaagse 'newspeak' het woord 'jobs' een eufemisme is voor het onuitspreekbare zevenletterwoord 'profits' (winsten). Wie zei daar weer 'jobs, jobs, jobs'?
_
Noam Chomsky and C.J. Polychroniou. Optimism over Despair - On Capitalism, , Empire and Social Change, Penguin, London, 2017. 196 pp. (zonder voetnoten en index) ISBN 978-0-241-98197-9_

_Noam Chomsky and C.J. Polychroniou. Optimism over Despair - On Capitalism, , Empire and Social Change, Haymarket Books, Chicago, 2017 ISBN 978-1-608-84679-90 (Ebook 978-1-608-468003)_

_Deze recensie is gebaseerd op de Britse uitgave van Penguin. En voor wie de stap naar Engelstalige boeken nog iets te groot is, recent verscheen in Nederlandse vertaling De Chomsky Papers, een verzameling artikels die Chomsky de voorbije jaren schreef. Zie daarover de recensie "Noam Chomsky: De echte baas van de wereld? Nog steeds de VS"._ 

Alles over * Noam Chomsky 

*  


Lode Vanoost


http://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artikel...-boven-wanhoop

----------


## Revisor

*De enorme milieu-impact van honden en katten voor het eerst precies berekend*

Honden en katten eten veel vlees en dat heeft een enorme milieu-impact. In de VS is die voor het eerst precies berekend.

_IPS_ . 7 augustus 2017 



In honden- en kattenvoeding zit vlees. De productie van al deze voeding vereist veel energie, grond en water -veel meer dan bij plantaardige voeding- en heeft belangrijke neveneffecten zoals de uitstoot van broeikasgassen, bodemerosie, pesticidengebruik en afvalproductie.
*
163 miljoen honden en katten*

De milieu-impact van honden- en kattenvoeding is dus enorm maar precies is die nog nooit gemeten. Professor Gregory Okin van de Universiteit van California ging daarom na hoeveel vlees de honden en katten in de VS elk jaar eten.

 _ Als honden en katten in de US een land vormden, dan zouden ze op vijfde plaats staan in de lijst van meest vleesetende naties ter wereld_
Zijn land telt maar liefst 163 miljoen honden en katten, 78 miljoen honden en 85 miljoen katten. Als die allemaal samen een land vormden, dan zouden ze op vijfde plaats staan in de lijst van meest vleesetende landen ter wereld, berekende Okin in Plos One.

Met zo’n vleesconsumptie zijn honden en katten dan ook goed voor 30 procent van de milieu-impact van de vleesproductie in de VS.

In geen land ter wereld zijn er meer huisdieren dan de VS. Maar ook elders neemt het houden van huisdieren snel toe, vooral in China.

De milieu-impact van katten- en hondenvoeding zal dus nog toenemen, verwacht Okin, zeker omdat de humanisering van huisdieren een belangrijke trend is. Steeds meer baasjes willen dat hun hond of kat goede voeding krijgt. Ze willen meer vlees in de voeding en meer vlees van betere kwaliteit.

Okin suggereert minder katten en honden te houden als huisdier en ook eens te kijken naar huisdieren met een kleinere ecologische voetafdruk.


De enorme milieu-impact van honden en katten voor het eerst precies berekend | MO*

----------


## Revisor

*Hoe de wereld profiteert van Afrika's rijkdom*

Afrika is rijk – in minerale rijkdom, opgeleide arbeiders, bloeiende nieuwe bedrijven en biodiversiteit. De Afrikaanse volkeren zouden moeten floreren en de Afrikaanse economien moeten bloeien. Toch leven veel mensen in Afrika's 47 landen in armoede terwijl een groot deel van de rijkdom uit het continent gesluisd wordt door actoren uit de rest van de wereld. In het bijzonder westerse en gendustrialiseerde landen halen veel meer uit Afrika dan ze er instoppen. Tegelijkertijd leggen ze economische modellen op die armoede en ongelijkheid voeden.

Soetkin Van Muylem donderdag 10 augustus 2017 



Volgens het Honoust Accounts-rapport gepubliceerd in mei 2017, ontvingen de Afrikaanse landen in 2015, 144,3 miljard euro aan voornamelijk leningen, geldovermakingen door familieleden in het buitenland en financile hulp.

Tegelijkertijd werd er 181,3 miljard euro uit Afrika weggesluisd. De Afrikaanse landen zijn dus in feite netto kredietverstrekkers van de rest van de wereld - in 2015 ten bedrage van 37 miljard euro.

Afrikaanse landen ontvangen zo'n 17 miljard euro aan financile hulp per jaar, maar de kapitaalsvlucht, vooral door multinationale bedrijven die bijvoorbeeld met opzet de waarde van hun import of export verkeerd aangeven om minder belastingen te moeten betalen, is 3 maal zo hoog (60,7 miljard euro). Terwijl de Afrikanen 27,7 miljard euro aan persoonlijke geldovermakingen vanuit het buitenland ontvangen (bijv. van familieleden in het buitenland), repatriren de multinationale bedrijven die actief zijn op het continent jaarlijks een gelijkaardig bedrag (28,6 miljard euro) aan winsten naar hun thuislanden.

In 2015 ontvingen Afrikaanse regeringen 29,3 miljard euro aan leningen, maar betaalden alleen al aan rente op de bestaande schulden 16,1 miljard euro terug. Ondertussen stijgt de algemene schuldenlast zienderogen.

Er wordt naar schatting ook zo'n 25,9 miljard euro per jaar van Afrika gestolen via de illegale houtkap, visserij en de handel in wilde dieren en planten. Verder zijn er ook nog de onrechtstreekse kosten die de rest van de wereld oplegt aan Afrika, bijvoorbeeld de kosten die het continent moet maken om zich aan te passen aan de klimaatverandering, wat oploopt tot 9,5 miljard euro per jaar, of om de klimaatverandering in te perken, bijvoorbeeld het herorinteren naar een koolstofarme Afrikaanse economie, waarvan de jaarlijkse kost nog veel groter is (23,2 miljard euro).

Deze kosten kunnen opgeteld worden bij het geld dat jaarlijks uit Afrika weggehaald wordt omdat ze uitgaven omvatten -een verlies van middelen dus- om processen tegen te gaan waar het continent historisch niet verantwoordelijk voor is.

*Welke hulp?*

Als de regeringen van rijke landen beweren dat ze Afrika helpen via hun ontwikkelingsprogramma's is dat op zijn zachtst gezegd misleidend. Deze landen zouden hun rol ernstig moeten herbekijken want momenteel richten ze heel wat schade aan. In de eerste plaats worden er miljarden gestolen van de Afrikaanse burgers doordat er op mondiaal vlak veel te weinig wordt gedaan om de belastingontduiking en -ontwijking tegen te gaan. 

De rijke landen doen weinig of niets om de financieel onzuivere praktijken van hun multinationale bedrijven die opereren in Afrika aan banden te leggen. Ontwikkelingshulp zou eigenlijk geherdefinieerd moeten worden als 'herstelbetalingen' voor de aanhoudende extractie van rijkdom en andere schade die aangericht wordt door rijke landen. De omvang van deze herstelbetalingen zou bepaald moeten worden op basis van de rele schade en niet arbitrair vastgelegd worden door rijke regeringen 'uit de goedheid van hun hart'.

Westerse gendustrialiseerde landen krijgen onterecht de rol toebedeeld van weldoeners die hun rijkdom wegschenken aan arme Afrikaanse landen in de vorm van ontwikkelingshulp. Het tegengestelde is waar. De huidige extractie van rijkdom vanuit de arme naar de rijke wereld is bovendien een voortzetting van een historische trend die teruggaat tot in de koloniale tijd. 

De socioloog Hamza Alavi raamde dat de stroom van rijkdom van India naar Groot-Brittanni tussen 1793 en 1803 ongeveer 2 miljoen pond per jaar bedroeg - het equivalent van vele miljarden vandaag. De Britse theoloog Robert Beckford maakte een ruwe schatting van de rijkdom die de Britten onttrokken hebben aan de Afrikaanse landen dankzij de slavenhandel en kwam op maar liefst 7,5 biljoen pond!

*Diefstal*

Afrikaanse multilaterale bedrijven genereren rijkdom op dezelfde uitbuitende manier als hun tegenhangers uit het globale Noorden. De grootste 500 Afrikaanse bedrijven declareerden een gezamenlijke omzet van 623 miljard euro in 2014. In 2015 exporteerden Afrikaanse landen voor 207 miljard euro aan mineralen en olie naar de rest van de wereld. 

De waarde van de mineralenvoorraad in de Afrikaanse bodem is uiteraard nog vele malen hoger. Alleen al Zuid-Afrika's potentile minerale rijkdom wordt geschat op 2,2 miljard euro. De waarde van de niet aangeboorde minerale reserves van de Democratische Republiek Congo wordt geraamd op een astronomische 21,4 miljard euro.

De meerderheid van de Afrikanen halen hier geen voordeel uit. De huidige manier van ontginnen leidt zelfs tot verarming. Als multinationale bedrijven grondstoffen zoals mineralen exporteren uit Afrikaanse landen, ontvangen de regeringen van deze landen daarvoor maar bitter weinig belastingen. 

In belangrijke sectoren zoals de mijnbouw en de fossiele brandstoffenindustrie krijgen bedrijven daar vaak nog extra belastingvoordelen bovenop, waardoor het totaal aan de schatkist betaalde bedrag nog lager wordt. Voor de betrokken bedrijven is het bovendien heel gemakkelijk om te vermijden dat ze de belastingen die ze wel verschuldigd zijn ook effectief moeten betalen. 

Via belastingplanning en het gebruik van belastingparadijzen doen ze aan belastingontwijking. Het fiscaal beleid van veel Afrikaanse landen is niet verrassend het resultaat van de reeds lang bestaande strategie van westerse regeringen om te insisteren op lagere belastingen om buitenlandse investeringen aan te trekken.

Geld vloeit weg uit Afrika omdat de natuurlijke rijkdom van het continent simpelweg eigendom is van en/of gexploiteerd wordt door buitenlandse private bedrijven. Slechts in een minderheid van de buitenlandse investeringen in het continent, hebben Afrikaanse overheden een aandelenparticipatie. In dat geval gaat het vaak over kleine participaties, meestal tussen de 5 en de 20 procent van de aandelen.

Een recent rapport van War on Want stelt dat 101 bedrijven genoteerd op de Londense beurs betrokken zijn bij de extractie van slechts 5 Afrikaanse natuurlijke bronnen, met name olie, goud, diamant, kool en platinum. Deze 101 bedrijven opereren in 37 Afrikaanse landen. 59 van hen zijn ingeschreven in het Verenig Koninkrijk en 25 anderen staan geregistreerd in belastingparadijzen, zoals de Britse Maagdeneilanden, Guernsey en Jersey. De 60,7 miljard euro die jaarlijks in de vorm van illegale financile stromingen uit Afrika weggepompt worden (kapitaalvlucht), komt neer op 6,1 procent van het Bruto Binnenlands Product (BBP) van het volledige continent.

De bevolking van Afrika wordt effectief bestolen via een proces dat een zeer kleine minderheid van de Afrikanen enorm verrijkt doordat ze het mogelijk maakt dat de rijkdom Afrika uitvloeit. Er wonen momenteel 165.000 personen in Afrika die samen 767.7 miljard euro bezitten. In 2016 leefden er 24 miljardairs, met een gezamenlijke rijkdom van 71,4 miljard euro. Waar hebben deze mensen hun rijkdom geparkeerd? 

In de gebruikelijke heimelijke plaatsen waar de belastingen zeer laag zijn zoals de Kanaaleilanden, Zwitserland en het Verenigd Koninkrijk. Een onderzoek van de London School of Economics schatte dat rijke Afrikanen in 2014 maar liefst 446 miljard dollar weggeborgen hadden in buitenlandse belastingparadijzen. Dat is 30% van Afrika's totale financile rijkdom. Het feit dat deze rijkdom niet belast is, betekent dat Afrikaanse elites zo miljarden dollars gestolen hebben (en stelen) van hun eigen landen.

*Armoede*

Afrikaanse overheden zouden dit geld nochtans goed kunnen gebruiken want de armoede op het continent is ondergerapporteerd en groeit nog altijd aan. De cijfers die het meest geciteerd worden zijn die van de Wereldbank: het aantal 'extreem arme' mensen in Afrika is gestegen van 284 miljoen in 1990 tot 388 miljoen vandaag. (Het percentage is in dezelfde periode wel gezakt van 56% tot 43%).

De Wereldbank definieert 'extreem arm' echter als individuen die moeten leven van 1,90 VS-dollar per dag of minder. Dat is uiteraard misleidend want iemand die leeft van 2 VS-dollar per dag is duidelijk ook extreem arm maar komt niet meer in de statistieken voor. Armoedegrenzen zijn dus altijd problematisch en ietwat arbitrair. Als de armoedegrens iets hoger gelegd wordt, bijvoorbeeld op 3,10 VS-dollar per dag dan komen we aan 670 miljoen extreem arme mensen in Afrika. 

Andere internationale instituties schatten het aantal armen een stuk hoger in dan de Wereldbank. De Afrikaanse Ontwikkelingsbank berekende dat maar liefst 82% van de Afrikanen in 2011 leefde van 4 VS-dollar per dag of minder. Dat zou gaan over meer dan 800 miljoen mensen. 

Het feit dat de Afrikaanse armoede zo overweldigend is en nog verder uitbreidt, toont de urgentie aan van de afschaffing van het huidige systeem dat rijkdom uit Afrika wegzuigt. De mondiale elites hebben uiteraard geen enkel intrinsiek belang bij het wijzigen van een systeem dat hen ten goede komt. Actie en verzet vanuit de civiele maatschappij -zowel in het globale Zuiden als in het globale Noorden- zijn de enige hoop.*

Besluit* 

Financile 'ontwikkelingsprogramma's' die privatiseringen opleggen in belangrijke sectoren (zoals publieke diensten) en die onbelemmerde vrije handel en investeringen bevelen als voorwaarden voor hulp versterken een proces waarin de wereld veel meer profiteert van Afrika's rijkdom dan de meeste bewoners van het continent. Ontwikkelingshulp kan de Afrikanen alleen ten goede komen als ze losgekoppeld wordt van de westerse bedrijfsbelangen en gebaseerd wordt op de rele noden op het continent.
_
Dit artikel is gebaseerd op het rapport 'Honest Accounts 2017. How the world profits from Africa’s wealth'._
_
Soetkin Van Muylem is stafmedewerker bij vzw Vrede_


Hoe de wereld profiteert van Afrika's rijkdom - DeWereldMorgen.be

----------


## Revisor

In Venezuela zijn de Amerikanen nog steeds bezig met hun regimechangeproject.



 Jeremy Corbyn.  AFP

*Labour-leider Corbyn weigert Venezolaanse president Maduro af te vallen*

*Jeremy Corbyn weigert zijn politieke vriend Nicolas Maduro af te vallen. Vanuit zijn eigen partij was de Labour-leider onder druk gezet om de president van Venezuela aan te spreken op diens dictatoriale koers, Corbyn benadrukte dat het geweld in het verarmde Zuidamerikaanse land van beide kanten komt.

*Door: Patrick van IJzendoorn 9 augustus 2017, 11:24

De mening van Corbyn is niet onbelangrijk omdat hij een rele kans maakt premier te worden van Groot-Brittanni. De VN hebben 'het systematische gebruik van buitensporig geweld tegen de demonstranten' veroordeeld. 

Voor de 68-jarige oppositieleider is de situatie in Venezuela lastig, omdat hij de regimes van Hugo Chavez en diens opvolger Maduro heeft beschouwd als blauwdrukken voor een Brits socialisme. Zijn geestverwant Ken Livingstone had als burgemeester van Londen aan ambassade geopend in Caracas en liet Londense bussen op goedkope Venezolaanse olie rijden. Corbyn, opgegroeid met Che Guevara, prees ook afgelopen dagen het Venezolaanse socialisme. Het lot van de armeren is verbeterd en alfabetisme is toegenomen, zei hij.

President Nicolas Maduro.  EPA

Volgens hem heeft Maduro de strategische fout gemaakt om de economie afhankelijk te laten zijn van de olie, wat een probleem zou worden na het instorten van de olieprijs. Hij zei 'uiterst bedroefd' te zijn over de dodelijke slachtoffers die afgelopen maanden zijn gevallen bij protesten in Caracas, eraan toevoegend dat het zowel om demonstranten gaat als om gewapende troepen. 'Er moet een dialoog komen en een proces dat de onafhankelijkheid van de gerechtelijke macht, en mensenrechten, waarborgt,' luidde zijn advies. Deze voorzichtige houding is opmerkelijk omdat Corbyn in het verleden heeft beweerd dat wie neutraal blijft in een onrechtvaardige situatie, automatisch de zijde kiest van de onderdrukker. Vanuit Venezuela is met teleurstelling gereageerd. Juan Andres Mejia, oprichter van de progressieve oppositiepartij Popular Will, zei tegenover Newsnight dat Corbyn 'echt moet weten wat er aan de hand is in het land voordat hij stelling kan nemen. Het geweld komt niet van beide kanten, het geweld komt van overheidszijde.' 

Labour-kamerlid en Venezuela-kenner Graham Jones heeft gezegd 'dat de socialistische leiders de economie ondanks de olierijkdom hebben vernietigd, mensenrechten schenden en democratie hebben vervangen door een autoritair bewind'. In The Evening Standard schreef politiek commentator Matthew D'Ancona dat 'de jongeren die Corbyn zo massaal steunen en zijn naam op Glastonbury hebben gescandeerd zich zouden moeten afvragen waarom hij het zo moeilijk vindt om Maduro's onderdrukking te veroordelen'.

 #CorbynMustCondemn the change to Toblerone bars
— adam(@ aseremba)  
Corbynistas vinden dat hun leider geen blaam treft. Op Twitter vatten ze de commotie over Venezuela luchthartig op door onder de ironische hashtag @#CorbynMustCondemn zaken op te sommen waarover Corbyn zich zou moeten uitspreken, zoals de Slag om Hastings, de prijsverhoging van Toblerones, de Spaanse inquisitie en de Chinese revolutie. De progressieve radiopresentator James O'Brien vroeg zich af waarom Corbyn kritiek krijgt met betrekking tot Venezuela terwijl de regering-May handel zoekt met even dubieuze landen.



https://www.volkskrant.nl/buitenland...llen~a4510357/

----------


## Revisor

*Media, politici eisen standpunt Corbyn over Venezuela, niet over Jemen*

Britse media en politici eisen een standpunt van Labourvoorzitter Jeremy Corbyn over de toestand in Venezuela, terwijl ze zijn standpunt over Jemen negeren. De Britse regering is namelijk rechtstreeks betrokken bij de humanitaire ramp in Jemen, door wapenleveringen aan Saoedi-Arabi. Deze selectieve verontwaardiging is tekenend voor alle internationale berichtgeving.

Lode Vanoost donderdag 10 augustus 2017

  
Jeremy Corbyn tijdens de voorbije verkiezingscampagne (WikiMedia Commons) 

Jeremy Corbyn, voorzitter van Labour, heeft in het verleden meermaals zijn sympathie uitgesproken voor Venezolaans president Hugo Chvez en zijn opvolger Nicols Maduro. Sinds het overlijden van zijn illustere voorganger doet Maduro het veel minder goed.

Naast eigen fouten, tekortkomingen en ronduit verkeerde inschattingen, evenals corruptie in eigen partijrangen, wordt hij geconfronteerd met een veel lagere olieprijs – goed voor meer dan 90 procent van het nationale inkomen – en door een economische boycot, voornamelijk door de VS, maar ook door landen als Canada, Spanje en Frankrijk (en de EU in het algemeen).

De Venezolaanse oligarchie zet zijn dominante positie in de distributiesector en in de commercile media maximaal in om de regering van Maduro te ondermijnen. De machthebbers in het Witte Huis en hun collaborateurs in Venezuela zijn immers niet vergeten dat Hugo Chvez de door hen gesponsorde poging tot staatsgreep van 2002 heeft overleefd.

Uit de door WikiLeaks gelekte documenten van het Amerikaanse ministerie van buitenlandse zaken blijkt dat prioriteit n van het beleid tegeover Venezuela is 'de terugkeer naar een normale levering van aardolie' en een einde aan het gebruik van de Venezolaanse inkomsten van aardolie voor sociale programma's in eigen land.

De internationale media nemen de redactionele lijn van de Venezolaanse commercile media ongenuanceerd over. Zij stellen dat Maduro 'de media volledig controleert', zonder te vermelden dat daarmee alleen de overheidsmedia worden bedoeld, en dat de commercile media ondertussen nog steeds volledig in handen van de oligarchie zijn met meer dan 80 procent van het mediabereik (voor televisie is het 90 procent).

In de Britse media wordt door politici van de Conservatieve Partij van eerste minister Teresa May en door meerdere Labour-parlementsleden van Labour-voorzitter Jeremy Corbyn geist dat hij een 'standpunt' inneemt tegen de verkozen regering in Venezuela. In eerdere verklaringen heeft Corbyn meermaals opgeroepen tot een stopzetting van het geweld en het hervatten van de dialoog 'aan beide zijden'. Dat hij niet eenzijdig de kant van de oppositie kiest wordt hem bijzonder zwaar aangerekend. Dit werd door meerdere Britse media omgetaald naar 'nog steeds geen standpunt over Venezuela'.

Vreemd genoeg (of juist niet?) zijn de politici en media die Corbyn hard aanvallen over Venezuela ook diegenen die zwijgen over de rechtstreekse Britse betrokkenheid bij de slachtpartijen die de Saoedische luchtmacht aanricht in Jemen. Enkelen zijn iets eerlijker en verdedigen openlijk de verderzetting van die wapenverkoop aan Saoedi-Arabi. Over de oorlog tegen Jemen heeft Jeremy Corbyn eveneens een standpunt ingenomen. Hij pleit namelijk voor een onmiddellijke stopzetting van de wapenleveringen aan Saoedi-Arabi.
*
Terug naar het tijdperk voor Chvez*

Er valt heel wat terechte kritiek te uiten op de prestaties van Maduro en zijn regering. Veel sociale onrust is ontstaan door de rele verslechtering van de levensomstandigheden van menig Venezolaan. Daar staat tegenover dat de rechtse oppositie – daarin geruggesteund en ruim gefinancierd door de VS – van deze sociale ontevredenheid gebruik wil maken om Maduro af te zetten en verkiezingen te organiseren onder hun bestuur. Die moeten dan de terugkeer naar het regime voor Chvez mogelijk maken.

Er bestaat geen enkele twijfel over dat de terugkeer van de huidige oppositie aan de macht een heruitgave zal betekenen van het regime van corrupte presidenten als Carlos Andrs Prez, de man die in 1989 verantwoordelijk was voor de afslachting van 2000 Venezolanen tijdens de Caracazo in amper negen dagen.

Het totaal gebrek aan enige nuance in de berichtgeving over Venezuela betekent dat de internationale media zich de facto akkoord verklaren met een komende 'regime change' in Venezuela. Met hun berichtgeving bereiden zijn hun publiek daar op voor. Zonder enige twijfel zal Venezuela daarna verdwijnen van de internationale mediaradar. Het geweld zal niet afnemen, maar niet langer voorpaginanieuws zijn.

In deze context is het niet te verwonderen dat de Britse media moord en brand schreeuwen over het genuanceerde standpunt van Jeremy Corbyn over Venezuela, maar over de slachtingen in Jemen berichten zonder enige verwijzing naar de eigen directe Britse betrokkenheid. Selectieve verontwaardiging van politici en media is van alle tijden, maar dit is er weer eens een zeer sprekend voorbeeld van.

Ook Belgische regering, politici en media zijn diep verontwaardigd over het geweld van 'het regime in Venezuela' maar laten na hun Britse buren met de vinger te wijzen over hun directe betrokkenheid bij de slachtingen in Jemen.


Media, politici eisen standpunt Corbyn over Venezuela, niet over Jemen - DeWereldMorgen.be

----------


## Revisor

*Kijken in de zeespiegel – het lot van de oceaan* 

*De laatste grens*

*Lange tijd leek het ondenkbaar dat de nietige mens de oneindige oceaan kon beschadigen. Inmiddels weten we beter. Overbevissing, verzuring, opwarming, vervuiling: ‘De oceaan krijgt van alle kanten klappen.’*

door Jaap Tielbeke 9 augustus 2017 



 Malediven. Volgens Amerikaanse wetenschappers is twaalf procent van al het koraal ter wereld aangetast door verbleking, veroorzaakt door opwarming van het water  The Ocean Agency/XL Catlin Seaview Survey via AP ‘Als er pozie zit in mijn boek over de zee’, zei Rachel Carson ooit, ‘dan is dat geen opzet, maar omdat het onmogelijk is om waarachtig over de zee te schrijven zonder potisch te klinken.’ De onderwaterwereld nodigt nu eenmaal uit tot lyrisch taalgebruik, wist Carson. Het is een betoverende plek vol wonderen, vreemde wezens en onpeilbare mysteries. De oceaan is de verzinnebeelding van oneindigheid en onverwoestbaarheid. Hij omvat zeventig procent van de oppervlakte en tachtig procent van het leven van onze blauwe planeet. Ga aan de kust staan, kijk uit over de uitgestrekte zeespiegel en je verzinkt haast automatisch in diepzinnige overpeinzingen. Bij Carson levert dat meeslepende passages op: ‘Want uiteindelijk keert alles terug naar de zee – naar Oceanus, de oceaanrivier, als de eeuwig stromende tijd, het begin en het einde.’

Rachel Carson geldt zo’n beetje als de _godmother_ van de moderne milieubeweging. Dat is in de eerste plaats te danken aan _Silent Spring,_ haar klassieker uit 1962 over de schadelijke effecten van chemische bestrijdingsmiddelen. Ruim een decennium voordat de eerste groene partij het licht zag, waarschuwde Carson al dat de natuur zucht onder het juk van de mens. Haar baanbrekende boek wakkerde een ontluikend ecologisch bewustzijn aan. ‘In de geschiedenis van de milieubeweging speelt _Silent Spring_ een rol die vergelijkbaar is met de rol van _De hut van oom Tom_ in het afschaffen van de slavernij’, schrijft het milieuagentschap van de Amerikaanse overheid op zijn website.

Wat minder mensen weten is dat Carson, voordat ze faam verwierf als activistisch auteur, een trilogie schreef over de zee. Die boeken staan inderdaad vol met dichterlijke beschrijvingen van de mirakels en raadselen die schuilgaan onder de wateroppervlakte. Met elegante pen legt Carson, zeebioloog van opleiding, uit hoe eilanden geboren worden en hoe de zee weerpatronen bepaalt. Haar literaire reis naar de diepte is tegelijkertijd een reis naar het verre verleden, want de zee is de moederschoot van al het leven. In de donkere diepte wonen naamloze diersoorten die al miljoenen jaren rondzwemmen op de planeet. Vergeleken daarmee is homo sapiens een vergankelijke nieuwkomer.

Waar _Silent Spring_ een ronduit alarmistisch boek is, klinkt in Carsons zeetrilogie vooral ontzag en bewondering door. De ondoorgrondelijke oceaan dient als een herinnering aan de nietigheid van de mens. ‘Hij kan de zee niet controleren of veranderen, zoals hij in zijn korte verblijf continenten heeft onderworpen en geplunderd’, schrijft ze in _The Sea around Us_ (1951). Op het land mag de mens zich heer en meester wanen, op de golven wordt hij geconfronteerd met de overweldigende kracht van de natuur. Zo signaleert Carson al dat de zeespiegel stijgt, maar geen moment komt het bij haar op dat de mens invloed kan hebben op zo’n natuurverschijnsel. Ons lot is weliswaar innig verbonden met dat van de zee, maar dan toch vooral in de zin dat wij zijn overgeleverd aan de grillen van de oceaan.

Hoe zou Rachel Carson vandaag de dag over de zee hebben geschreven? Ongetwijfeld even potisch. Haar woorden over de magie en aantrekkingskracht van de oceaan hebben niets aan kracht ingeboet. Maar het idee dat de oceaan praktisch onverwoestbaar is kan overboord. We plunderen even hard op zee als op land. Met drijvende fabrieken vissen we de oceaan leeg. De stranden van onbewoonde eilanden worden overspoeld met plastic. Een beschermd natuurgebied als het Groot Barrirerif is veranderd in een levenloos koraalkerkhof. En de zeespiegelstijging, weten we nu, is niet alleen toe te schrijven aan natuurlijke processen. Dat ons lot afhankelijk is van de oceaan is nog altijd waar, maar omgekeerd geldt dat evengoed. De wereldzee is overgeleverd aan de grillen van de mens. En wij hebben haar aan de rand van de afgrond gebracht.

Met een klap komt de boeg van onze feloranje rubberboot neer op de onrustige golven van de Waddenzee. Een mix van regen en zeewater klettert in mijn gezicht. ‘Als je ooit voor Greenpeace wil werken is dit alvast een goede oefening’, lacht Sander Holthuijsen. Hij heeft de capuchon van zijn oliejas strak over zijn hoofd getrokken. Holthuijsen is geen actievoerder, maar assistent-onderzoeker bij het Koninklijk Nederlands Instituut voor Onderzoek der Zee (nioz). In zijn rechterhand houdt hij een gps-navigatiesysteem, met zijn linkerhand bedient hij de grommende buitenboordmotor. Na een half uur varen gaat het anker uit. In de verte passeert de veerdienst naar Terschelling, even verderop steekt een nieuwsgierige zeehond zijn kop op. Behendig balanceert Holthuijsen op de deining terwijl hij een meetstok in het water laat zakken. ‘Elf uur zesentwintig, n meter tachtig.’ Zijn assistent noteert de tijd en diepte met potloot op watervast papier.

Dan plant Holthuijsen de ‘steekbuis’ in de bodem, een lange stang met een stalen koker aan het uiteinde en een slangetje om vacum te trekken. Hij woelt een paar keer rond, trekt het gevaarte met een ferme ruk weer boven water en giet de inhoud in een zeef. ‘Hier, een grote kokkel.’ Holthuijsen toont de schelp op zijn handpalm, voordat hij hem in een plastic zakje laat glijden. ‘Deze is ongeveer zes jaar oud, dat kan ik zien aan de groeiringen.’ Als hij alle schaaldieren en maritieme insecten heeft verzameld, pakt hij zijn gps en geeft weer gas. Op naar het volgende punt, waar dit hele proces zich herhaalt. Wanneer we een paar uur later weer op het grote schip stappen, nemen we zo’n vijftig potjes met sediment, schelpen en zeediertjes mee aan boord.

Al zeventien jaar doet Holthuijsen (34) onderzoek naar het Waddengebied. Eerst jarenlang als vrijwilliger, inmiddels in betaalde dienst bij het nioz. ‘Een droombaan’, zegt hij. In de kajuit van de RV Navicula, het onderzoeksschip dat speciaal ontworpen is voor tochten op de Waddenzee, vertelt hij over zijn zorgen. ‘Op papier is dit een beschermd natuurgebied, het is door de Europese Unie aangewezen als Natura 2000-landschap en staat op de Werelderfgoedlijst van Unesco. Maar gek genoeg is er enorm veel bedrijvigheid in dit kleine stukje natuur. Het is alsof je aardappelvelden gaat aanleggen op de Hoge Veluwe.’ Je hoeft maar een blik uit de patrijspoort te werpen om te zien dat het inderdaad een drukte van jewelste is op het water: garnalenvissers rollen hun netten over de bodem, ieder half uur vertrekt vanuit Harlingen een veerboot om toeristen van en naar de eilanden te brengen, in de ondiepe wateren staan houten palen om de ‘mosselakkers’ te markeren. En dan zijn er nog de talloze plezierbootjes van vakantiegangers.

Holthuijsen kiest zijn woorden zorgvuldig als hij praat over de gevolgen van al deze menselijke activiteit. Net als veel collega-wetenschappers benadrukt hij vooral hoeveel we nog niet weten over de zeen, zlfs over de ondiepe, gemakkelijk bereikbare Waddenzee. Toch kun je moeilijk blind zijn voor de manier waarop dit gebied in de afgelopen decennia veranderd is, zegt hij. ‘Laatst gaf ik een praatje voor de protestants-christelijke ouderenbond. Daar zaten mensen in de zaal die geboren waren in de tijd van de Zuiderzee. Er waren vissers die vertelden dat ze in hun jeugd gingen botprikken op de zandplaat en bijna struikelden over de platvis. Dat is nu ondenkbaar. In al die jaren heb ik misschien tien keer een platvis zien wegschieten. Daar word je wel verdrietig van.’

De vis verdwijnt niet alleen uit de Nederlandse wateren, blijkt uit cijfers van de Voedsel- en Landbouworganisatie van de Verenigde Naties. In 2013 was wereldwijd ruim dertig procent van de vissoorten overbevist of nagenoeg uitgeput. Een stijging van twintig procent ten opzichte van de jaren zeventig. Nog eens 58 procent zit tegen de grens van overbevissing aan. Lange tijd zag de mens de oceaan als een onuitputtelijke voorraadkast, waar je naar hartenlust voedsel uit kunt halen, zonder hem ooit te hoeven bijvullen. Maar nu ook de visserij een industrile revolutie heeft doorgemaakt blijkt dat een onhoudbaar sprookje: we dreigen de oceaan leeg te eten. De gemiddelde aardbewoner consumeert twintig kilo vis per jaar, meer dan ooit tevoren. En hoewel kweekvis een steeds groter deel voor z’n rekening neemt, neemt de druk op de open zee amper af.

‘De mens heeft het maritieme ecosysteem gigantisch veranderd’, zegt Han Lindeboom, hoogleraar mariene ecologie aan de Wageningen Universiteit. Ik spreek hem op Texel, waar hij een kantoor heeft op het onderzoekscentrum van het nioz, met uitzicht op de Waddenzee. Toen Lindeboom eind jaren tachtig voor het nioz werkte, kreeg zijn groep van een ambtenaar uit Den Haag de opdracht om de effecten te onderzoeken van de visserij op de Noordzee. ‘Ik sloeg steil achterover van onze bevindingen’, zegt hij. ‘Het is niet te geloven wat de visserij onder water aanricht. Door de sleepnetten is de zeebodem n grote zandvlakte geworden.’

Toen Lindeboom zijn resultaten naar buiten bracht, merkte hij hoe sterk de visserslobby was. Aan de muur hangt een collage van krantenberichten over de ophef die losbarstte nadat hij had voorgesteld om een kwart van de Noordzee te sluiten voor commercile visserij. ‘Ze drongen zelfs aan op mijn ontslag’, zegt hij. ‘Terwijl je zou denken dat het ook in hun belang is als de visstand gezond blijft.’ Inmiddels hebben de tong en de schol zich in de Noordzee weer weten te herstellen, mede dankzij de Europese visquota. Goed nieuws voor de vissers, maar voor Lindeboom is het geen reden om de vlag uit te hangen. Dat zij goed gevulde netten boven water takelen betekent nog niet dat een ecosysteem gezond is, zegt hij: ‘Met sommige soorten gaat het inderdaad goed, met andere stukken minder. Er zijn bijvoorbeeld nauwelijks roggen, grote schelpdieren of kreeften te bekennen. Die horen hier ook gewoon te zitten, maar door de manier van vissen roei je deze soorten plaatselijk uit.’

De commercile visserij is slechts n van de vele oorzaken van de ‘oceaancrisis’. Want dat is waar we volgens de wetenschappers van de Heinrich Bll Stiftung en de Universiteit van Kiel mee te maken hebben: een crisis van de wereldzee. Onlangs publiceerden de twee Duitse onderzoeksinstituten gezamenlijk de _Ocean Atlas,_ waarin ze de feiten op een rijtje zetten. Deze stemmen inderdaad niet vrolijk. Door de overbevissing, verzuring, opwarming en vervuiling verkeert de gezondheid van de oceaan in een kritieke toestand, concluderen de onderzoekers. ‘De oceaan krijgt van alle kanten klappen’, zegt ook Erik van Sebille, oceanograaf bij het imau-instituut aan de Universiteit Utrecht. ‘Op een gegeven moment wordt die optelsom vanzelf een keer fataal.’

----------


## Revisor

Zelf doet Van Sebille vooral onderzoek naar plastic. Iedereen kent de dramatische foto’s van zeeschildpadden die verstrikt raken in afval of dode albatrossen met plastic frutsels in hun ingewanden. In de Stille Oceaan brengt de stroming het plastic samen in een drijvende vuilnisbelt ter grootte van Frankrijk. Het is deze troep die Boyan Slat wil opruimen met zijn Ocean Cleanup-initiatief. In 2013 onderbrak de jonge uitvinder zijn studie ruimtevaarttechniek in Delft om een ingenieus systeem te ontwikkelen dat het plastic als een soort stofzuiger uit het water moet filteren. Van Sebille vindt het een sympathiek initiatief: ‘Het is goed dat Slat dit probleem op de kaart zet.’ Maar dit is slechts het mediagenieke topje van de ijsberg, weet hij. Het werkelijke probleem is misschien minder zichtbaar, maar daarom niet minder ernstig: ‘In zekere zin is 99 procent van al ons plastic afval onvindbaar’, zegt Van Sebille. ‘De schatting is dat er op dit moment 250.000 ton plastic aan de oppervlakte drijft. Maar per jaar gaat er zo’n vijf miljoen ton plastic de zee in. Ieder jaar komt er dus twintig keer zo veel bij als dat we nu in beeld hebben. Waar gaat al dat plastic heen?’

Dat probeert hij met zijn onderzoek in kaart te brengen. Een tijdje terug publiceerde hij samen met een groep collega’s een paper over een expeditie naar de Noordelijke IJszee. Tegen alle verwachtingen in troffen de onderzoekers zelfs tussen Groenland en Nova Zembla plastic soep aan. Eerder vonden wetenschappers ook al plastic in het arctische poolijs, op plekken waar nauwelijks mensen komen. In sommige delen van de oceaan zit nu al meer microplastic dan plankton. Het World Economic Forum berekende dat als dit zo doorgaat er in 2050 meer plastic dan vis in de zee zit.

‘Als de oceaan een levenloze badkuip zou zijn, zou ik zeggen: ach, dat plastic kan niet zoveel kwaad daar’, zegt Van Sebille. ‘Maar dit brengt allerlei gevaren met zich mee voor het zeeleven. Iedere keer als we een dier uit zee halen, of het nu een mossel of een walvis is, vinden we plastic in de ingewanden.’

Zo belandt ons afval uiteindelijk ook op ons bord: volgens wetenschappers van de Universiteit Gent krijgt een Europeaan die regelmatig vis of zeevruchten eet jaarlijks elfduizend stukjes microplastic binnen. Welk effect al dit plastic heeft op onze gezondheid en die van het zeeleven blijft volgens Van Sebille onduidelijk. ‘Misschien is de huidige hoeveelheid plastic in de oceaan nog niet eens zo’n enorme ramp’, zegt hij. ‘Maar de voorspellingen voor de toekomst jagen me angst aan. De verwachting is dat we de komende vijf jaar meer plastic produceren dan de hele twintigste eeuw bij elkaar. Als we ons afvalsysteem niet radicaal anders inrichten, belandt er nog veel meer plastic in de zee. Uiteindelijk is dit een probleem dat we op het land moeten oplossen.’


 Federica Grassi / Getty Images  Malediven 

Dat geldt voor meer problemen waarmee de oceaan te kampen heeft. Een van de belangrijkste oorzaken van de oceaancrisis is onze verslaving aan fossiele brandstoffen. Net als bossen functioneert de oceaan als een natuurlijke opslagplaats voor broeikasgassen: van alle CO2 die we uitstoten wordt ongeveer 25 procent opgenomen door de zee. Hoe meer CO2 we de atmosfeer in pompen, hoe meer de oceaan absorbeert, wat leidt tot een verzuring van het water. ‘Eigenlijk net als bij Spa Rood’, legt Van Sebille uit. ‘Door de toegevoegde koolstofdioxide smaakt dat zuurder dan normaal water. Op zich is dat niet erg, we drinken het nog steeds. Het probleem is alleen dat er in water met een hogere zuurgraad minder kalk zit, waardoor organismen met een kalkskelet slechter groeien.’ Voor plankton of koraal kan zelfs een kleine daling in de pH-waarde funest zijn.

En koraal heeft het al zwaar te verduren, nu de oceaan niet alleen zuurder, maar ook warmer wordt. ‘Andere soorten kunnen zich aanpassen of migreren naar koelere wateren, maar koraal is kwetsbaar voor temperatuurveranderingen en niet mobiel’, zegt Van Sebille. Overal ter wereld worden koraalriffen massaal getroffen door _‘bleaching events’:_ in warm zeewater stoot het koraal zijn kleurrijke algen af, waardoor enkel de witte skeletten overblijven. Twee derde van het Groot Barrirerif, ooit een fleurig en levendig onderwaterrijk, is veranderd in een bleke woestenij. ‘Zeebiologen grappen dat _Finding Nemo 2_ de kortste film ooit wordt’, zegt Van Sebille. ‘Met al dat dode koraal komt een clownsvis niet ver.’ Volgens Amerikaanse wetenschappers is twaalf procent van al het koraal ter wereld aangetast door deze verbleking. Ongeveer de helft daarvan is onherstelbaar beschadigd, de rest kan zich alleen herstellen als het water afkoelt. De enige manier om deze natuurwonderen te redden is dus: klimaatverandering tegengaan.

‘Je ziet nu dat de walvis- populaties zich herstellen. Internationale afspraken... het kan dus wel’
Andersom is een gezonde oceaan een _conditio sine qua non_ voor een stabiel klimaat. Omdat warmer zeewater minder CO2-opneemt, dreigt er een neerwaartse spiraal te ontstaan: doordat de oceaan opwarmt, blijft een steeds groter deel van de broeikasgassen in de atmosfeer, waardoor de planeet sneller opwarmt. De oceanen vormen, anders gezegd, de blauwe longen van onze planeet. Toch blijft onze kennis van de zee – bijna letterlijk – beperkt tot de oppervlakte. ‘Er valt nog ongelooflijk veel te ontdekken in dit vakgebied’, zegt oceanograaf Erik van Sebille. Niet voor niets wordt de oceaan _the final frontier_ genoemd, de laatste grens. Op land hebben we vrijwel iedere uithoek ontdekt, maar onder water kunnen fervente ontdekkingsreizigers nog aan hun trekken komen. Van de oceaanbodem is slechts tien procent nauwkeurig in kaart gebracht – minder dan van de oppervlakte van Mars. We bouwen raketten om naar buitenaards leven te zoeken, maar weten nauwelijks welk leven er in onze eigen zeen verstopt zit. In veel opzichten is de oceaan nog steeds een groot mysterie.

Het is ook ongelooflijk ingewikkeld om er onderzoek te doen, zegt Van Sebille: ‘Het grote probleem met meten in de oceaan is dat licht er niet kan doordringen. Dat geldt niet alleen voor zichtbaar licht, maar voor elke vorm van electromagnetische straling. Alle meetinstrumenten die we normaal gesproken gebruiken – gps, radar of rntgenstraling – functioneren daar niet. Dus moet je met geluid werken, zoals walvissen en onderzeers doen. Of je moet fysiek afdalen naar de bodem.’

Dat laatste is een precaire en kostbare opgave, bewees James Cameron in 2012. De Canadese regisseur en avonturier betaalde zo’n acht miljoen dollar om een duikboot te bouwen waarmee hij drie uur kon doorbrengen op de bodem van de Marintrog. Als derde mens op aarde bereikte hij het diepste punt ter wereld, zo’n elf kilometer onder de zeespiegel.

Overheden zijn niet zo snel bereid om de portemonnee te trekken voor zo’n missie, zegt Van Sebille. ‘Dat komt ook doordat de oceaan van niemand is. Het is toch een beetje de _tragedy of the commons.’_ Waarom zou je geld uitgeven aan onderzoek op een onherbergzame plek waar je verder niets te zoeken hebt? Anders dan James Cameron dalen we zelden af naar de oceaanbodem uit pure nieuwsgierigheid. De landen en bedrijven die wl bereid zijn om te investeren in diepzeeonderzoek hebben hun vizier gericht op de schatten die in de oceaanbodem vervat liggen. Ze boren naar olie en gas, of willen metalen delven in de diepzee. Stukje bij beetje verandert de wereldzee zo in een industriegebied.

Nog niet zo lang geleden leek het ondenkbaar dat de mens een serieuze bedreiging kon vormen voor de oceaan. We gebruikten de zee als een onverzadigbare dumpplaats, deden er kernproeven en schepten vis met bakken tegelijk uit het water. En we dachten, of hoopten, dat de oceaan dit allemaal zonder problemen kon incasseren. Zelfs een milieuactivist als Rachel Carson kon zich niet voorstellen dat de mens de zeen zou plunderen. Inmiddels weten we beter. Keer op keer ontdekken oceanografen dat onze impact verder reikt dan we ooit voor mogelijk hadden gehouden. Ook in dat opzicht is de oceaan de laatste grens. Op het land werd al eerder duidelijk dat we roofbouw plegen op de planeet. Maar de schade aan de oceaan bleef lange tijd verborgen onder de zeespiegel. ‘Het is niet alsof je de bomen tegen de vlakte ziet gaan, zoals bij de kap van regenwoud’, zegt Han Lindeboom in zijn kantoor op Texel. ‘Als je naar de golven kijkt, zie je niets zorgwekkends. Het is minder zichtbaar. Daardoor is het vaak toch uit het oog, uit het hart.’

Daar begint verandering in te komen. Begin juni organiseerden de Verenigde Naties een vijfdaagse conferentie over de ‘tanende gezondheid’ van de zee. ‘Van nu af aan kan niemand meer beweren dat ze zich niet bewust waren van de schade die de mensheid toebrengt aan de oceaan’, verklaarde de voorzitter van de Algemene Vergadering. Eerder werd in de duurzame ontwikkelingsdoelen al vastgesteld dat de oceaan en zijn hulpbronnen op een duurzame manier gebruikt moeten worden. Daar willen de VN daadwerkelijk werk van maken, bleek toen diplomaten afgelopen maand adviseerden om onderhandelingen te starten over een nieuw verdrag dat de rijkdommen in de internationale wateren moet beschermen. Het beheer van de mondiale meent hoeft niet te eindigen in een tragedie, zegt Lindeboom. ‘De mens heeft bewezen in staat te zijn om problemen te identificeren en gecordineerd oplossingen te vinden. De walvissen zijn een mooi voorbeeld. Die hadden we bijna uitgeroeid. Maar we zagen op tijd in dat het mis ging en hebben internationale afspraken gemaakt om de walvisjacht aan banden te leggen. Je ziet nu dat die populaties zich aan het herstellen zijn. Het kan dus wel.’

Ook het voorstel waarvoor Lindeboom dertig jaar geleden nog verketterd werd – beschermde natuurgebieden aanleggen op zee – wordt ondertussen breed gedragen. _Hope spots,_ noemt de Amerikaanse oceanograaf Sylvia Earl zulke maritieme natuurreservaten. Met haar Mission Blue ijvert de legendarische diepzeeonderzoeker – bijnaam: Her Deepness – onuitputtelijk voor het redden van de oceaan. Op hoogbejaarde leeftijd reist ze de wereld rond om regeringsleiders ervan te overtuigen dat de zee bescherming behoeft en verdient. Hope spots zijn niet enkel afgebakende stukjes natuur, maar functioneren als veilige toevluchtsoorden waar het zeeleven zich in alle rust kan herstellen. Ook de Verenigde Naties geloven dat een netwerk van hope spots een katalysator kan zijn voor het hele maritieme ecosysteem.

Want ‘als er iets _too big to fail_ is, dan is het wel de oceaan’, schreef het Britse weekblad _The Economist_ vorig jaar. De wereldzee regelt ons klimaat en voorziet ons van voedsel, banen en zuurstof. We hebben, kortom, een gezonde oceaan nodig om te kunnen overleven. En omdat er niet n enkele oorzaak is aan te wijzen voor de oceaancrisis is er ook geen _silver bullet._ Maar over n ding zijn oceanografen het eens: als we de uitstoot van broeikasgassen niet drastisch naar beneden brengen, dan zijn alle visquota en hope spots tevergeefs. Uiteindelijk wordt het lot van de zee toch vooral op het vasteland bepaald, erkent Erik van Sebille. ‘Het is hoopvol om te zien dat mensen zich zorgen maken over de oceaan. Het is natuurlijk een magische en fascinerende plek. Maar de link met onze acties op het land wordt lang niet altijd gelegd. Terwijl het heel simpel is: we kunnen niet tegelijkertijd deze levensstijl en een gezonde oceaan hebben.’


https://www.groene.nl/artikel/de-laatste-grens

----------


## gadjo dilo

Revisor goes Greenpeace.

----------


## Revisor

> Revisor goes Greenpeace.


Altijd al geweest, zeker zo rond mijn 10de jaar al was ik al zwaar milieubewust. Toen al de Rainbow warrior bezocht, met name voor de walvissen. Hield me toen al bezig met alternatieve energie zoals zonne-energie en windmolens. Boskap, erosie (in de Rif) etc... Werd meestal uitgelachen als ik me daar druk om maakte.

----------


## Oiseau

Onvrijwillig ongelukkig leven in Nl en ergens noodgedwongen terug te keren naar Marokko
dit zou op zich een kern zijn voor een bestseller!

----------


## Olive Yao

> *Hoe de wereld profiteert van Afrika's rijkdom*
> 
> Afrika is rijk – in minerale rijkdom, opgeleide arbeiders, bloeiende nieuwe bedrijven en biodiversiteit. De Afrikaanse volkeren zouden moeten floreren en de Afrikaanse economien moeten bloeien. Toch leven veel mensen in Afrika's 47 landen in armoede terwijl een groot deel van de rijkdom uit het continent gesluisd wordt door actoren uit de rest van de wereld. In het bijzonder westerse en gendustrialiseerde landen halen veel meer uit Afrika dan ze er instoppen. Tegelijkertijd leggen ze economische modellen op die armoede en ongelijkheid voeden.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Het feit dat de Afrikaanse armoede zo overweldigend is en nog verder uitbreidt, toont de urgentie aan van de afschaffing van het huidige systeem dat rijkdom uit Afrika wegzuigt. De mondiale elites hebben uiteraard geen enkel intrinsiek belang bij het wijzigen van een systeem dat hen ten goede komt. Actie en verzet vanuit de civiele maatschappij -zowel in het globale Zuiden als in het globale Noorden- zijn de enige hoop.
> 
> *Besluit*
> ...


Er gebeuren ook positieve dingen.

Tanzania en Nigeria weigeren een pseudo-hiv – hier _economic partnership agreement_ (epa) geheten – met de Europese Commissie te sluiten. 

En dat weigeren ze om precies de goede economische redenen. Afrikaanse politici en economen hebben inmiddels een beter economisch verhaal voor Afrika's economische ontwikkeling dan het westen.

In 2016 heeft Tanzania bepaald dat 'minerale grond' die tin, koper en zilver bevat niet meer gexporteerd mag worden. Tanzania wil fabrieken bouwen om zelf de metalen te winnen.

Zulke maatregelen en industrile politiek van afrikaanse landen tracht de Europese Commissie te voorkomen met zn pseudo-hivs: europese bedrijven moeten toegang houden tot de grondstoffen.

'Protectionisme' is het heetste kapitalistische _buzzword_ van het moment. _En publique_ is dat vooral gericht tegen holle acties van D. Trump. Daarbij zijn kapitalistische machthebbers bang dat hun greep op afrikaanse economien verzwakt. Mede dat verklaart hun agitatie tegen 'protectionisme', keerzijde van het dogma van 'vrijhandel'.

China bouwt infrastructuur op in afrikaanse landen. Nu belooft de Europese Commissie ECOWAS opeens ook € 6,5 miljard voor infrastructuur, als de ECOWAS landen het epa aanvaarden.

enz. enz.

----------


## Revisor

*Via plankton komt microplastic in onze voedselketen*

*Van onze redactie wetenschap* – 5:00, 17 augustus 2017

Plankton  Wikimedia

*Minuscule plastic deeltjes die de oceanen vervuilen kunnen door plankton worden opgenomen en daardoor in de mariene voedselketen terechtkomen. Dat hebben Amerikaanse onderzoekers experimenteel aangetoond.*

Het is maar een van de vele effecten die plastic afvalstoffen kunnen hebben op het leven in de oceaan. Enkele honderden miljoenen tonnen plastic komen jaarlijks in zee terecht. Het plastic kan ondoordringbare netten vormen waarin grotere zeedieren verstrikt raken en omkomen. Maar het grootste deel van de plastic afvalstroom bestaat uit heel kleine deeltjes. Wat die teweegbrengen in het oceaanleven is nagenoeg onbekend.

Medewerkers van een onderzoeksinstituut in Californi doen nu in vakblad Science  Advances verslag van hun experiment op zee. In dat experiment werden kleine plastic deeltjes in de leefomgeving gebracht van mantelvisjes. Deze kleine diertjes, nog geen centimeter lang, maken deel uit van het plankton. Ze zijn niet veel meer dan een kop en staart, maar ze maken slijmhuisjes met een ingenieus systeem om voedsel uit het zeewater te filteren.

Die slijmhuisjes kunnen zo groot worden als een walnoot en tientallen liters water per uur filteren. Al na een paar uur zijn de filters verstopt en moet het mantelvisje een nieuw slijmhuis bouwen. Het afgedankte huisje zinkt naar de bodem; het is in de oceanen een gekende transportroute voor organisch materiaal naar de bodem.

Op die route worden de plastic deeltjes meegenomen, zo bleek uit het experiment. En het plastic gaat niet alleen met afgedankte huisjes naar de bodem, maar ook met de uitwerpselen van de mantelvisjes. Zij kunnen de minuscule plastic deeltjes inslikken en scheiden die in de vorm van keutels weer uit. En terwijl de oorspronkelijke plastic deeltjes dreven, doen die keutels dat niet; die zinken naar de bodem.

Het is nog niet duidelijk hoe belangrijk dit proces is. Mantelvisjes komen voor op enkele honderden meters diepte, terwijl het plastic doorgaans aan de oppervlakte drijft. Maar, zeggen de onderzoekers, hiermee is duidelijk dat de plastic vervuiling via het plankton terecht kan komen in de mariene voedselketen. Met nog onbekende gevolgen.


https://www.trouw.nl/groen/via-plank...eten~a496d2b0/

----------


## Revisor

*Klimaatchaos, ecocide… It’s capitalism, stupid!*

*Ludo De Witte, auteur van o.a. “De moord op Lumumba” en “Wie is bang voor moslims”, heeft zijn pen opnieuw in de inkt gedoopt om de toenemende klimaatchaos in kaart te brengen, maar vooral om naar de oorzaken ervan te zoeken. We publiceren enkele uittreksels uit dat boek, met een inleiding door hemzelf.*
_
Ludo De Witte_ . 21 september 2017 

Mediaberichten over onze ontregelde biosfeer worden in hoog tempo op de publieke opinie losgelaten. Orkanen, hittegolven, wegsmeltende poolijskappen en gletsjers, de stijging van de zeespiegel, klimaatvluchtelingen, het wegsmelten van de permafrost, dat de weg vrijmaakt voor zelfontbranding van de toendra, waardoor massa’s gevaarlijk broeikasgas in de atmosfeer worden gestuwd…

Het zijn berichten die overweldigen, vooral omdat minder duidelijk is wat de oorzaken zijn en wat eraan kan worden gedaan. In mijn nieuwe boek, met als titel _Als de laatste boom geveld is, eten we ons geld wel op_, breng ik de klimaatchaos in kaart, maar kijk ik vooral naar de wortels van deze existentile crisis. De centrale stelling wordt in de ondertitel aangegeven: _Het kapitalisme versus de aarde_. Ons economisch stelsel, dat drijft op oneindige groei, is in oorlog met onze eindige aarde.

 Let’s face it: we moeten een taboe slechten, het vervloekte K-woord moet eruit: het kapitalisme is het probleem.
Niet iedereen wil die ongemakkelijke boodschap horen of heeft dat begrepen. Politici sussen ons met de boodschap dat de klimaatverandering wordt aangepakt. Veel mensen in de milieu- en arbeidersbeweging stappen daarin mee. Ze geloven dat technologische innovatie, hernieuwbare energie en een “slimme” fiscaliteit voor een transitie naar een duurzame samenleving kunnen zorgen. Als ze al niet beginnen over vegetarisme, dikketruiendagen of fietsen naar het werk.

Afgemeten aan wat nodig is, is het gerommel in de marge. Let’s face it: we moeten een taboe slechten, het vervloekte K-woord moet eruit: het kapitalisme is het probleem. Willen we de aarde en de mensheid redden, dan dringt een systeemwissel zich op. Wg van een economie met ingebouwde groeimotor, die in optimale omstandigheden elk jaar met 3 procent groeit, wat neerkomt op een verdubbeling van de mondiale productie na 25 jaar, en een verviervoudiging na 50 jaar.

Radicaal? Er zijn helaas geen oplossingen meer die niet radicaal zijn. Milieuactivisten, syndicalisten, mensen actief in burgercomits, leden van politieke partijen: vanuit welke hoek men ook komt en met welke blik men de nakende ecocide ook bekijkt, de cijfers tonen ondubbelzinnig aan dat er nood is aan een brede volksbeweging die voor een diepgaande transitie gaat. Een beweging die het beste van het ecologisme en het socialisme verenigt tot een nieuwe synthese. Een synthese die beide historische stromingen overstijgt in een nieuwe analyse, strategie en perspectief, aangepast aan de uitdagingen van de 21ste eeuw. Hieronder volgen enkele uittreksels uit _Als de laatste boom geveld is_, dat bedoeld is als een wake-up call, en als een aanzet tot een ecosocialistisch manifest kan worden gelezen.

*De markt, maatstaf van alles*

De markt is de maatstaf van alle dingen, en die schrijft bedrijven voor dat productie die winst oplevert een prima zaak is, ook al voert dat de aarde naar een armageddon. De vervuilers gaan dus door met het verwoesten van de planeet. Onderzoek van de kwartaalcijfers van de grootste vijf oliebedrijven toont aan dat ze blijven mikken op fossiele-energiewinning. Shell, ExxonMobil, Total en BP investeren tientallen miljarden in de productie van olie en gas in het Zuid-Amerikaanse natuurgebied van Patagoni. Tussen 2000 en 2015 investeerde de olie- en gasindustrie 3.000 miljard dollar in projecten ‘om aan de groeiende vraag naar olie en gas te voldoen’. In 2010, 2011 en 2012 zijn steenkoolcentrales gebouwd met een totale verbrandingscapaciteit die tweenhalve keer groter is dan de totale capaciteit die in het laatste decennium van vorige eeuw is gecreerd.

 Als alle fossiele brandstof die met de gekende technologie kan worden opgehaald ook daadwerkelijk wordt verbruikt, zal de temperatuur op aarde met meer dan 8C stijgen.
De koolstofuitstoot van alle in 2012 in werking zijnde centrales die op fossiele energie draaien, zal 300 tot 580 miljard ton bedragen, naargelang hun levensduur veertig jaar is, dan wel wordt opgerekt tot zestig jaar. Geplande investeringen voor de exploitatie van nieuwe fossiele-energiebronnen en de bouw van pijpleidingen die vele decennia in gebruik zullen blijven, worden vandaag geraamd op 14.000 miljard dollar. Wat het betekent als ExxonMobil, Saudi Aramco, Shell en hun directe concurrenten hun zin krijgen, is berekend door professor Michael Greenstone, chef van het team van economische adviseurs van president Obama. Als alle fossiele brandstof die met de gekende technologie kan worden opgehaald ook daadwerkelijk wordt verbruikt, zal de temperatuur op aarde met meer dan 8C stijgen.

Zijn de oliebaronnen cynische massamoordenaars die geld verdienen aan een project dat miljoenen mensen de dood zal injagen? Misdadigers zonder strafblad? Die CEO’s kunnen niet anders. Het zijn criminelen ondanks zichzelf. Kapitalistische bedrijven van enige omvang zijn gewoon niet in staat om zelf het roer om te gooien. Ook Bekaert, Arcelor Mittal, BMW, Delhaize en Apple kennen maar n drijfveer: hun omzet en marktaandeel opdrijven.

Bedrijfsleiders die de wereldeconomie beheersen, willen in zo kort mogelijke tijd zo veel mogelijk produceren en verkopen, groeien, wat de ecologische kostprijs ook is. Onder de zweepslag van de concurrentie jagen beursgenoteerde bedrijven op almaar meer groei, winsten en kapitaalvorming, op straffe van uit de markt te worden geprijsd door bedrijven die nog meer kapitaal accumuleren en dus nog meer kunnen investeren in productiviteitswinsten. De groei-imperatief is dwingend, onontkoombaar. De aandeelhouders, die return on investment eisen, zullen niet aarzelen om hun aandelen in te ruilen voor andere als de groei- en winstvooruitzichten elders beter zijn.

Het resultaat van die ijzeren wet? Een bonanza-economie die zorgt voor creativiteit n destructie. Met bedrijven die mens en natuur mobiliseren en inzetten voor maximale groei, en als “externaliseringsmachines” zo veel mogelijk “kosten” ervan afwentelen op de samenleving en de planeet. *Bedrijven die de winsten privatiseren en de kosten socialiseren*. Bedrijven kennen geen “sociale” of “maatschappelijke” kosten; voor hen zijn dat absurde noties.

Het irrationele gevolg van dat op individueel vlak “rationele” gedrag is de ingebouwde groeidynamiek die onvermijdelijk tegen de biofysische grenzen van de aarde aanstoot. Daarom blijven BHP Billiton en Rio Tinto in Australi steenkool opdelven en naar China en India vervoeren, blijft IKEA de wouden van Siberi en Maleisi platgooien opdat Chinese bedrijven zijn wegwerpmeubeltjes zouden kunnen bouwen en plunderen Apple en Samsung met de hulp van warlords de grondstoffen van Oost-Congo voor de aanmaak van steeds nieuwere modellen van smartphones en andere _iThings_…
*
Rationele bedrijfskeuzes, maar maatschappelijk nefast*

In de strijd voor de uitbreiding van marktaandeel worden op bedrijfsniveau rationele keuzes gemaakt die op maatschappelijk vlak nefast zijn. Autoproducenten liggen in bed met Big Oil. Samen proberen  ze de shift naar elektrisch aangedreven voertuigen en openbaar vervoer af te remmen. Begin twintigste eeuw waren veel Amerikaanse steden uitgerust met efficinte, elektrisch aangedreven tramlijnen.

General Motors sloot een pact met Standard Oil en bandenproducent Firestone. Het trio organiseerde de ontmanteling van het spoorweg- en tramnet in en rond Los Angeles, nadat het in 1940 de lokale spoorwegmaatschappij Pacific City Lines had overgenomen. In een veertigtal andere Amerikaanse steden gebeurde hetzelfde, zo blijkt uit een rapport van de Amerikaanse Senaat. Goed voor de winstcijfers van GM en de oliebonzen, maar desastreus voor de planeet en de gezondheid van de mens. In 1949 veroordeelde het Amerikaanse Hooggerechtshof deze Gang of Three voor monopolievorming in de transportsector. De drie bedrijven werd een boete opgelegd: 5.000 dollar, plus 1 dollar voor elke CEO …

 Zelfs na de oliecrisissen van 1973 en 1979 gingen er amper middelen naar onderzoek over zonnecelenergie.
Rationele energiewinning is nooit een prioriteit geweest. Neem zonnecellen. Het fotovoltasche effect is al ontdekt in 1839. Gedurende 130 jaar werd nagelaten onderzoek naar de mogelijkheden ervan te verrichten. Uiteindelijk ontstond er pas interesse toen de NASA onderzoek verrichtte naar energieopwekking tijdens ruimtevluchten. En zelfs na de oliecrisissen van 1973 en 1979 gingen er amper middelen naar onderzoek over zonnecelenergie: tussen 1974 en 2002 besteedden de landen aangesloten bij het Internationale Energieagentschap er minder dan 2 procent van hun onderzoeksbudgetten aan.

Augustin Mouchot, auteur van het boek _La chaleur solaire et ses applications industrielles_ (1869) en uitvinder van machines die op zonnewarmte draaien, schreef 130 jaar geleden al: ‘Onvermijdelijk breekt ooit de dag aan waarop de industrie bij gebrek aan brandstof verplicht zal zijn om op natuurlijke [energie-] bronnen een beroep te doen. We twijfelen er niet aan dat de steenkool- en petroleumreserves nog lange tijd hun enorme warmtekracht zullen vrijgeven. Maar die reserves zullen zonder twijfel op geraken (…) Men kan niet ontkomen aan het besluit dat het voorzichtig en wijs is zich op dat vlak niet in slaap te laten wiegen.’

Bedrijfsleiders, op jacht naar gunstige kwartaalcijfers om de aandeelhouders tevreden te houden, kozen evenwel voor de korte en middellange termijn … en indirect voor de dood van miljoenen mensen, ten gevolge van silicose, astma, fijnstofconcentraties en de klimaatverandering. (…)

----------


## Revisor

*Een woud kappen om eekhoorns te vinden*

De productie van voedsel, als uitwisseling tussen mens en natuur, legt allicht het best de kwalijke kanten van de markteconomie bloot. Een Europese viskwekerij handelt ‘rationeel’ wanneer zij vis naar Marokko verscheept om te laten versnijden en die daarna weer naar Europa vervoert, want de kostprijs van de verwerking in Marokko en het transport heen en terug is lager dan de verwerking hier. Dat levert dus meer winst op voor de eigenaars. Maar voor het milieu, het klimaat, de mensheid is het een desastreuze praktijk.

Een reder die met gigantische, kilometerbrede netten en met de hulp van satellietnavigatie en dieptesensoren de zeen bevist, handelt “redelijk”, want hij maximaliseert de visvangst tegen de laagst mogelijke prijs. Redelijk voor de aandeelhouders, maar niet voor de mensheid en de aarde: nog enkele decennia van dat “redelijke” gedrag en er zit geen vis meer in de oceanen. Het gebruik van sleepnetten en dynamiet vernietigt maritieme ecosystemen. In het State of the World-rapport (2008) wordt de praktijk veroordeeld als ‘vergelijkbaar met het kappen van een woud op zoek naar eekhoorns’.
(…)
De vleesindustrie doet het misschien nog slechter. In het algemeen is de sector een dodelijk efficinte verspiller van voedsel. De sector verwerkt gewassen die honderden miljoenen mensen zouden kunnen voeden, maar vandaag in de maag van industrieel geproduceerde koeien, varkens en pluimvee terechtkomen. Elk jaar worden ongeveer 50 miljard “vleesdragers” geproduceerd die samen een derde van alle granen, 90 procent van de sojaproductie en 30 procent van de visvangst opeten.

De vleesindustrie moet zes kilogram plantaardige protenes (bijvoorbeeld uit graan) aan dieren voederen om amper n kilogram dierlijke protenes in de vorm van vlees voor menselijke consumptie te verkrijgen. Amper 30 procent van de calorien in het graan en de soja die aan industrieel opgekweekte dieren wordt gevoederd, komt terecht in de vleesproducten die de consument koopt.

 Vleesproducenten zijn “omgekeerde voedselbedrijven”: ze verspillen voedsel in plaats van voedsel aan te leveren, en ze doen dat door land geschikt voor gewassen te bezetten.
Dat alles vertaalt zich in een enorm landbeslag: wereldwijd neemt de veestapel ongeveer 70 procent van alle voor landbouw gebruikte grond in. Vleesproducenten zijn “omgekeerde voedselbedrijven”: ze verspillen voedsel in plaats van voedsel aan te leveren, en ze doen dat door land geschikt voor gewassen te bezetten. (…) Het beslag op watervoorraden is al even rampzalig. Per gewonnen calorie heeft vlees tien keer zo veel water nodig als groenten. Voor de productie, inclusief transport en verwerking, van 1 kilogram rundsvlees is 15.400 liter water nodig. Ter vergelijking: 1 kilogram varkensvlees vereist 6000 liter water; 1 appel 125 liter; 1 kop koffie 132 liter; 1 T-shirt 2500 liter. De gemiddelde watervoetafdruk van de Belg is 5200 liter per dag, en daarvan gaat driekwart naar de productie van ons voedsel. 89 procent van dat water verbruiken we indirect, want het komt uit het buitenland, en is nodig om onze gemporteerde goederen en voedsel te produceren.
*
Vlees van bij ons?*

De actie “Dagen zonder vlees” was ook in 2017 een succes, tot ergernis van de vleesindustrie. In een opinieartikel gaf Hendrik Vandamme van het Algemeen Boerensyndicaat tegengas. De titel van zijn stuk speelde in op nationalistische sentimenten: ‘Mijn lekker lapje vlees van bij ons blijft op tafel komen’. Van bij ons? Geitenboer Remy Schiffeleers: ‘Vlaanderen heeft ongeveer zes miljoen varkens, een varken per Vlaming. Dat kan alleen maar omdat die varkens elders eten. Omdat we overal in de wereld goede grond inpikken. Ginder halen we te veel mineralen weg. Met als gevolg dat we hier, via drijfmest, te veel mineralen afzetten.

 Het aardnotenbekken in Senegal, Mali en Burkina Faso is leeggehaald. De grond is uitgeput. De woestijn rukt er op.
Varkens worden gevoed met mais en eiwitten. Mais kunnen we hier gemakkelijk kweken: 12 tot 14 ton per hectare. Eiwitten, in de vorm van aardnoten, hebben we dertig jaar lang goedkoop ingevoerd uit West-Afrika. De olie was voor Devos-Lemmens en de aardnotencake voor de varkens en de koeien. Het resultaat is dat het aardnotenbekken in Senegal, Mali en Burkina Faso is leeggehaald. De grond is uitgeput. De woestijn rukt er op. Het alternatief voor aardnoten is soja: rijk aan eiwitten en goed verteerbaar.

Het imperialisme heeft de macht om soja te halen waar die klimatologisch goed gedijt, in Brazili en Argentini. Tant pis voor het regenwoud, dat baan moet ruimen voor sojaplantages. Dieren die het voedsel van de mens opeten, horen niet thuis in een gezonde landbouw. Er worden gewoonweg te veel dieren gekweekt en opgegeten.’

De gezondheidsproblemen die de sector creert, zijn amper in kaart gebracht. In eigen land is West-Vlaanderen getransformeerd tot n groot vleesverwerkend platform. In de provincie worden 3,5 miljoen varkens en meer dan 11 miljoen kippen gekweekt, en de cijfers gaan crescendo. De output wordt opgedreven: in 1980 werd een varken in de loop van zijn leven gemiddeld 550 gram per dag zwaarder; in 2009 is dat 750 gram per dag geworden.

Een varken wordt geslacht wanneer het zes maanden oud is, en dan weegt het al 110 kilogram. Het aantal biggen per zeug steeg in dezelfde periode van 15 naar 25 per jaar. De schadelijke impact van deze industrieel georganiseerde vleesproductie op de omgeving is volgens buitenlands wetenschappelijk onderzoek enorm: blootstelling aan fijnstof en ammoniak, en een afgenomen resistentie tegen schimmels, bacterin en virussen. Is het toeval dat Vlaanderen nog geen onderzoek heeft verricht naar die gezondheidsaspecten?

Om nog maar te zwijgen over de kwaliteit van het vlees dat op ons bord belandt. We eten ook te veel vlees. Overconsumptie van (vooral rood) vlees verhoogt het risico op hart- en vaatziekten, overgewicht, diabetes en allerlei kankers. En dan hebben we het nog niet gehad over de morele aspecten van de kapitalistische vleesproductie, die koeien, varkens en kippen niet opvat als levende wezens behept met gevoelens, maar als vehikels van vlees of uiers. De eerste wet die wreedheid tegen dieren verbood, was de Franse Loi Grammont, uit 1850. Maar 165 jaar later is de achteruitgang op dat vlak zo veralgemeend dat we zelfs niet meer zien dat de vleesindustrie van dierenleed een hoeksteen van onze verhouding met dieren heeft gemaakt.
*
Als de laatste boom geveld is, eten we ons geld wel op. Het kapitalisme versus de aarde*, door Ludo De Witte is een uitgave van EPO, Berchem, 2017. De Witte schreef eerder o.m. _De moord op Lumumba_ (1999), _Wie is bang voor moslims?_ (2004) en _Huurlingen, geheim agenten en diplomaten_ (2014)


Klimaatchaos, ecocide? It?s capitalism, stupid! - MO* Magazine - MO.be

----------


## Revisor

*Hoe vernietig je de planeet? Door fossiele brandstoffen jaarlijks met meer dan 112 miljard euro te subsidiren*

*Europese overheden en de Europese Unie geven samen jaarlijks meer dan 112 miljard euro subsidies aan de fossiele brandstofindustrie, dit ondanks de beloftes die Europa op de Klimaattop COP21 van 2015 in Parijs deed om tegen 2020 zijn broeikasgasuitstoot substantieel terug te dringen.*
_
Louise Hantson_ . 28 september 2017



*Vuile economie*

Samen geven Europese overheden en de Europese Unie jaarlijks maar liefst 112 miljard euro subsidies aan de productie en consumptie van fossiele brandstoffen, zo meldt een nieuw rapport gepubliceerd door de Overseas Development Institute (ODI) en het Climate Action Network (CAN). Het meeste daarvan gaat naar het bouwen van infrastructuur voor gas en de transportsector.

Deze gigantische geldstromen staan volledig haaks op de doelstellingen waar de Europese Unie zich tijdens de Klimaattop van 2015 in Parijs voor engageerde. Tijdens de COP21 beloofde de Europese Unie om naar een koolstofarme economie te werken met het doel om tot een nul uitstoot te komen vanaf 2050. De blijvende financiering van fossiele brandstoffen schendt de vereiste van het Parijs Akkoord die de deelnemende landen ertoe bindt om naar een klimaatvriendelijke economie te werken.

 ‘Deze studie toont hoe Europese overheden en de Europese Unie een afhankelijkheid van olie, gas en kool blijven subsidiren.’

‘Deze studie toont hoe Europese overheden en de Europese Unie een afhankelijkheid van olie, gas en kool blijven subsidiren en daardoor gevaarlijke klimaatverandering en luchtvervuiling in de hand werken met het geld van de belastingbetaler’ meldt Shelagh Whitley, hoofd van het klimaat- en energieprogramma bij het ODI.

‘De Europese subsidies aan fossiele brandstoffen komen van publiek geld’, vervolgt Whitley. ‘Dit budget zou dan ook voor publieke doeleinden gebruikt moeten worden en in onderwijs, gezondheidszorg, publiek transport, hernieuwbare energie en in het verminderen van lucht- en watervervuiling genvesteerd moeten worden.’
*
Transportsector*

Uit het rapport blijkt dat de transportsector het meeste profijt heeft gekregen bij deze subsidiringen. Maar liefst 49 miljard euro heeft deze mogen opstrijken, waaronder grote belastingvoordelen voor de dieselsector. Deze belastingvoordelen hebben er mee voor gezorgd dat diesel zo voordelig blijft.

Onderzoekers waarschuwen dat dergelijke belastingvoordelen het gebruik van diesel aanmoedigen, dit terwijl dieselwagens de grootste uitstoters van stikstofdioxide zijn en het steeds duidelijker wordt hoe omvangrijk de gezondheidskosten van dit fijn stof zijn. Longkanker en luchtwegklachten stijgen naarmate er hogere fijnstofconcentraties in de lucht te vinden zijn en beroven zo jaarlijks honderdduizenden Europeanen van het leven.

 ‘Europese subsidies voor de dieselindustrie zorgen ervoor dat koolstofarm transport, zoals elektrische wagens, economisch minder  relevant zijn.’

De belastingvoordelen die de dieselsector ontvangt, zijn bovendien tegenstrijdig omdat ze de omschakeling naar meer duurzame vormen van transport bemoeilijken. Europese subsidies voor de dieselindustrie zorgen ervoor dat koolstofarm transport, zoals elektrische wagens, economisch minder relevant zijn.

Volgens Whitley zijn de subsidies aan diesel grotendeels een gevolg van een desinformatiecampagne van de industrie zelf, die zich profileerde als milieuvriendelijk. Subsidies aan diesel werden door sommige overheden daardoor gezien als overeenkomend met het klimaatakkoord. ‘We zijn hoopvol dat Europa haar financieringsmechanismen grondig zal herzien,’ meldde Whitley.

‘De EU moet haar subsidies aan fossiele brandstoffen stopzetten’, zei Wendel Trio, directeur van CAN Europa. ‘In plaats daarvan zouden de middelen van het EU budget en de EU ontwikkelings- en investeringsbanken ingezet moeten worden om te zorgen dat ze aan de klimaatdoelstellingen voldoen door te investeren in de overgang naar duurzame energie.’
*
Verantwoordelijkheid voor Europa*

Europa’s inbreuk op de klimaatbeloftes dreigt de mondiale inspanningen om naar een koolstofvrije economie te evolueren in het gedrang te brengen. Om deze trend te stoppen, zo meldt het rapport, is het essentieel dat er officile instanties worden opgericht die nauwlettend toezien op het subsidiebeleid van Europa.

 ‘Behalve een aantal vrijwillige instanties bestaat er geen allesomvattende EU-instelling die toeziet op de subsidies van de EU en haar lidstaten.’
Behalve een aantal vrijwillige instanties, zoals het Europese Semester, bestaat er geen allesomvattende EU-instelling die toeziet op de subsidies van Europa en haar lidstaten en die bedrijven en overheden verantwoordelijk kan houden als ze op die manier milieuafspraken aan hun laars lappen.

Als Europa haar bredere economische, sociale en klimaatdoelstellingen wil bereiken, dan moet ze dringend een transparanter financieel beleid gaan voeren. Alle wilskracht en middelen zullen nodig zijn om naar een post-fossiel tijdperk te evolueren.


Hoe vernietig je de planeet? Door fossiele brandstoffen jaarlijks met meer dan 112 miljard euro te subsidiren - MO* Magazine - MO.be

----------


## Olive Yao

> Een reder die met gigantische, kilometerbrede netten en met de hulp van satellietnavigatie en dieptesensoren de zeen bevist, handelt “redelijk”, want hij maximaliseert de visvangst tegen de laagst mogelijke prijs. Redelijk voor de aandeelhouders, maar niet voor de mensheid en de aarde: nog enkele decennia van dat “redelijke” gedrag en er zit geen vis meer in de oceanen. Het gebruik van sleepnetten en dynamiet vernietigt maritieme ecosystemen. In het State of the World-rapport (2008) wordt de praktijk veroordeeld als ‘vergelijkbaar met het kappen van een woud op zoek naar eekhoorns’.



 :chinees:  IATA wil dat EU optreedt tegen passagierstoeslagen

ANP / NU.nl woensdag 27 september 2017

De Europese Unie moet de regelgeving versterken om zo de stijgende passagierstoeslagen op luchthavens aan banden te leggen. Die oproep komt van de internationale luchtvaartorganisatie IATA. Volgens de IATA zijn de toeslagen die passagiers moeten betalen op luchthavens in de EU in de afgelopen tien jaar verdubbeld.

Als de toeslagen in de periode van 2006 tot 2016 gelijk zouden zijn gebleven, had dat een prijsvoordeel van gemiddeld 17 euro per vlucht opgeleverd, wat weer goed zou zijn geweest voor vijftig miljoen extra reizigers.

Dat zou dan weer hebben gezorgd voor een economische impact van 50 miljard euro en het scheppen van 238.000 arbeidsplaatsen, becijfert de IATA.

Door de regels voor luchthavens aan te scherpen kunnen de ticketkosten worden verlaagd, wat weer de vraag naar luchtreizen stimuleert en de concurrentiepositie van Europa versterkt.

(...)


 :chinees:  Niet eens ben ik het met het gebruik van het woord 'redelijk' in het citaat. 'Rationeel' is ook te algemeen. 'Doelrationaliteit' van J. Habermas komt in de buurt. Ik stel een specifieke vorm van 'doelrationaliteit' voor: kapitalistische rationaliteit. Dat is: het levert geld op, het enige en uitsluitende waar het om gaat.





> Tfoe, de topicvervuiling heeft ook deze topic bereikt.


Had-ie allang.

----------


## Hawa

Wat gaan jullie dan oplossen dan. Met al die lappen met tekst. Niemand die het leest.
En als je elkaar dus wel leest dan bestrijdt je elkaar weer met al die lappen met tekst.

Hoe los je iets op!!!

Ga daar aan werken om iedereen maar te gaan beschuldigen met radicale taal.

Je lost iets op dat je er van bewust bent dat het ook anders kan.
En dat anders kunnen belichten jullie echter niet eens hoe anderen hun eigen systeem in vooral zuinige energie promoten.
Anderen die niet dure spullen meer gaan kopen maar gewoon herbruikbare spullen kopen.
De buren verwennen met je eigen eten als je in overvloed kan maken en aan de man kan brengen.

Er is nog genoeg te doen in plaats van kankeren op een systeem dat nog veel beter kan.

Denken is niet verboden hoor, maar het toe gaan rijken naar meer handen en normale mensen die dit dus al jaren lang dus doen.

fijne dag iedereen....

----------


## Revisor

> Die leiders zijn door het westen zelf geinstalleerd dan wel in het zadel geholpen en/of gehouden. In hoeverre kun je dat het volk aanrekenen?
> 
> Zie ook: http://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schri...ml#post5577827



...
De VS vielen onmiddellijk Panama binnen, vermoordden er allicht duizenden mensen en installeerden een volledig ondergeschikt clintregime. Dat was tijdens de Koude Oorlog altijd de routinepraktijk in door de VS gedomineerde domeinen
...

Chomsky over 'staatsveiligheid': Wiens veiligheid? Welke veiligheid? - DeWereldMorgen.be

----------


## Hawa

Mijn huis door handen gemaakt
handen in goud vervlochten
gouden handen.

Mijn haren zijn gevlochten in mijn genen
in strekkende genen
naar mijn voorvaderen
moeders
vaders
Grootvaders
Grootmoeders
in overvloed
in oer moeders 
in het oer.

Zolang geleden dat die
ene
God nog niet eens leefde.

Het grote boek
is later pas gekomen
in oeverloze teksten
en wij
door
ons
gestrenge
hoofd
vanuit
Neandertaler
in meerdere talen
vanuit het hoofd
in Amalgana
zijn wij
NU!

Voorheen
geen heilige geest
profeten
en boeken
en nu
zoeken wij
in allerlei hoeken
in waarheden

Waarheden zijn die van oorsprong
je genen
en al die genen
en niet dat
God/Allah/Jaweh/Boeddha/Krishna ons iets aan willen doen.

Kennis is spiraal naar jezelf
onszelf

Waar op dit moment nog steeds
onrecht bestaat
domheid
en
onkunde
in
het weten
totaal in het onweten.

Zoals in primitieve structuren
bedienen wij ons van die knuppel
der primitieven.

fijne avondrood...

----------


## Revisor

*Huiveringwekkend: in driekwart van de potjes honing zit bijengif*

*Joop Bouma*– 20:01, 5 oktober 2017

 ANP XTRA

In veel honing blijkt pesticide te zitten. Niet gevaarlijk voor mensen, maar wel voor bijen en andere insecten.

In driekwart van de honing wereldwijd zitten resten van ‘bijengif’. Het gaat om omstreden bestrijdingsmiddelen die voor sommige teelten in de EU al niet meer mogen worden gebruikt. De concentraties zijn niet zo hoog dat ze gevaarlijk zijn voor mensen, maar vaak zijn ze dat wel voor bijen en tal van andere insecten.

Zwitserse onderzoekers hebben 198 honingmonsters onderzocht. De honing is tussen 2012 en 2016 door vrijwilligers verzameld bij lokale imkers op alle continenten van de wereld, uitgezonderd Antarctica.

Het wetenschappelijke tijdschrift Science publiceert het Zwitserse onderzoek. Nederlandse experts noemen de uitkomsten schokkend. “Het is een huiveringwekkend beeld dat uit deze studie naar voren komt”, zegt Frank Berendse, oud-hoogleraar natuurbeheer in Wageningen en mede-auteur van een Europese studie naar het effect van deze pesticiden op insecten. Toxicoloog Henk Tennekes, die al in 2009 publiceerde over de risico’s van deze groep pesticiden (neonicotinoden), zegt dat de studie laat zien “dat er op mondiaal niveau een voor insecten giftig landschap ontstaat”.

*Inmiddels wereldwijd*

Hoewel het aantal onderzochte monsters beperkt is, toont de studie dat neonicotinoden inmiddels wereldwijd in honing zitten. Uit het onderzoek blijkt dat in bijna de helft van de honingmonsters de concentraties de veilige grens voor blootstelling aan insecten zijn overschreden.

Onderzoekers van de Universiteit van Neuchtel vonden neonicotinoden in 75 procent van de monsters. In 45 procent van de honing vonden ze sporen van twee of meer van dit soort pesticiden. In ongeveer twintig monsters vonden ze zelfs vier of vijf verschillende neonicotinoden.

De groep van pesticiden is al veel langer in opspraak. Van neonicotinoden, die op grote schaal in de landbouw worden ingezet om plaagdieren te bestrijden, is bekend dat ze zelfs in zeer lage doses grote effecten hebben op organismen waarvoor het gif helemaal niet is bedoeld. Bijensterfte wordt deels toegeschreven aan het grootschalig gebruik van neonicotinoden. Het gebruik in de EU is sinds 2013 ingeperkt. De pesticiden mogen alleen nog worden toegepast in teelten die voor bijen niet aantrekkelijk zijn. In Frankrijk zijn de neonicotinoden vanaf 2020 verboden.

*Zenuwgif*

Twee jaar geleden publiceerden de gezamenlijke Europese Akademies van Wetenschappen een onderzoek waaruit bleek dat naast bijen veel andere wilde bestuivers gevaar lopen door de nieuwe pesticiden, zoals vlinders, hommels en zweefvliegen. De stoffen, die werken als een zenuwgif, hebben grote effecten op voedselzoekgedrag, orintatievermogen en eiproductie van insecten.

Er is in de studie geen honing uit Nederland onderzocht. Wel uit Belgi, waar in een monster alle vijf onderzochte neonicotinoden werden gevonden. Opgeteld bereikte de concentratie in het Belgische monster bijna 40 procent van de grens voor menselijke consumptie die in de EU geldt. Zelfs in honing op Curaao werden neonicotinoden aangetroffen. En monster uit Duitsland overschreed de norm voor menselijke consumptie, maar een andere honing uit dit land bleef er ver onder.

*Goed beeld van problematiek*

Ondanks de beperkte omvang vinden Berendse en Tennekes dat de studie een goed beeld geeft van de problematiek van neonicotinoden. “Het onderzoek toont aan hoe breed verspreid en wereldwijd neonicotinoden op dit moment in het milieu aanwezig zijn”, aldus Berendse. Tennekes wijst erop dat de pesticiden zich via grond- en oppervlaktewater in het milieu verspreiden.

De Zwitserse onderzoekers zeggen in hun artikel dat overheden op basis van de studie nieuwe afwegingen moeten maken over de voordelen en risico’s van deze groep van landbouwbestrijdingsmiddelen. Ze roepen toezichthouders op volledige openheid te geven over de hoeveelheden neonicotinoden en andere pesticiden die in de landbouw worden gebruikt.

*Lees het hele onderzoek hier.*



https://www.trouw.nl/groen/huivering...ngif~a37d2eb1/

----------


## Hawa

JAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

EN WAT DOE JE ER ZELF AAN......

Ik weet het allemaal dus wel....maar zo bereik je de mensen niet.

Je bent net zoals Wizdom....en niemand reageert meer.

Doe dit niet...en zeg met je eigen woorden wat je denkt en voelt...dan kom je binnen....

fijne dag en stop hiermee.

----------


## Revisor

*Yochai Benkler: ‘Ons economisch model is gebaseerd op een verkeerd mensbeeld’*

*Rechtsprofessor Yochai Benkler vertelt hoe nieuwe vormen van wereldwijde online samenwerking een globale culturele revolutie kunnen veroorzaken. Mensen zijn meer collectief ingesteld dan verondersteld. MO* interviewde de Israelisch-Amerikaanse professor die op 14 oktober een lezing geeft in Bozar in Brussel.*
_
Bart Grugeon Plana_ . 4 oktober 2017 



Yochai Benkler begreep snel na de doorbraak van het internet dat nieuwe online samenwerkingsvormen zoals Wikipedia of Linux aan een geheel nieuwe economische logica beantwoorden. Hij specialiseerde zich in de digitale cultuur van de netwerksamenleving en werkte aan een samenhangende economische visie die ons voorbij de oude tegenstelling loodst van de staat tegenover de vrije markt.

Volgens de rechtsprofessor van de Harvard Universiteit staan we mogelijk aan het begin van wereldwijde culturele revolutie die een enorme disruptie kan teweegbrengen.

‘Privbezit, patenten en de vrije markt zijn niet de enige manieren om een samenleving efficint in te richten, zoals de neoliberale ideologie wil doen geloven. De zogeheten commons bieden ons vandaag een coherent alternatief’, aldus Benkler.
*
Neoliberale verhaal voorbijgestreefd*

*U bent van oordeel dat de financile crisis van 2008 definitief heeft aangetoond dat het neoliberale verhaal als mechanisme om de economie te sturen niet werkt en voorbijgestreefd is, hoe ziet het alternatief eruit?* 

*Yochai Benkler:* Als je vandaag kijkt naar de twee landen in de wereld waar de neoliberale visie op economie en maatschappij sinds de jaren 1980 het meest verregaand is toegepast, namelijk in de Verenigde Staten en het Groot-Brittanni, stel je vast dat de ongelijkheid er enorm is toegenomen. Het resultaat ervan is gekend: Trump en Brexit.

Hun economische nationalisme is een fundamentele verwerping van het traditionele verhaal dat zowel centrum-links als centrum-rechts verkochten over organisatie van de economie.

Je zou dat verhaal als de ‘Davos Consensus’ kunnen benoemen: een economische orde gebaseerd op ingrijpende liberaliseringen die een hele kleine minderheid ten goede komen en waarbij winst de drijfveer is van de economie.

Opmerkelijk is dat de twee kandidaten die de rol van de linkse tegenhanger vervulden, Bernie Sanders en Jeremy Corbyn, een visie vertegenwoordigen die teruggrijpt naar een sterkere rol voor de staat, met zelfs nationalisaties in het geval van Corbyn.

In het politieke denkbeeld is er dus een afwijzing van het bestaande systeem en worden oplossingen voorgesteld die gaan van economisch nationalisme met haat tegenover minderheden -in het geval van Trump en UKIP- tot staatssocialisme van de oude stijl. Deze tegenstelling is meer genuanceerd in andere landen, maar in de Anglo-Amerikaanse wereld is ze het sterkst.

*Het lijkt dat deze wereldleiders teruggrijpen naar een oude discussie. Is het de vrije markt met haar onzichtbare hand die de economie het best organiseert of de staat met haar logge administratie?
*
*Yochai Benkler:* Beide kampen in deze discussie vertrekken van een veronderstelling die algemeen aanvaard, maar fundamenteel verkeerd is, namelijk dat mensen rationele wezens zijn die hun eigenbelang nastreven. Ons hele economische model is gebaseerd op dit verouderde mensbeeld dat teruggaat naar de politieke filosofie van Thomas Hobbes en Adam Smith, filosofen uit de 17e en 18e eeuw!

Mijn stelling is dat we heel ons economische systeem moeten herzien en herschrijven volgens nieuwe regels. Onderzoek van de voorbije decennia in sociale wetenschappen, biologie, antropologie, genetica en psychologie toont aan dat mensen veel meer neigen tot samenwerking dan we lange tijd veronderstelden. Het komt er dus op aan systemen te ontwerpen die deze menselijke waarden naar boven halen.

Veel bestaande sociale en economische systemen -hiarchische bedrijfsstructuren, maar ook veel onderwijs- en legale systemen- vertrekken van dit erg negatieve mensbeeld.

Om mensen te motiveren, gebruiken ze mechanismen van controle, door incentieven in te bouwen die straffen of belonen. Mensen voelen zich echter veel meer gemotiveerd wanneer ze leven in een systeem gebaseerd op compromis, waarin een duidelijke communicatiecultuur bestaat en waar rond gedeelde doelstellingen wordt gewerkt.

Met andere woorden: organisaties die onze gevoelens van generositeit en samenwerking weten te stimuleren, zijn veel efficinter dan organisaties die veronderstellen dat we ons alleen bewegen uit eigenbelang.
*
Dat kan werken binnen een bedrijf of een organisatie, maar hoe kan je dat toepassen op de macro-economie?

Yochai Benkler:* Gedurende het voorbije decennium zijn door het internet nieuwe vormen van creatieve productie verschenen die niet gestuurd zijn door een markt en evenmin door de staat zijn georganiseerd.

Open-source software zoals Linux, de online encyclopedie Wikipedia, de Creative Commons licenties, verschillende sociale media en talloze online samenwerkingsvormen, hebben een nieuwe cultuur van coperatie gecreerd die tien jaar geleden door de meesten voor onmogelijk werd gehouden.

Ze zijn geen marginaal verschijnsel, maar de avant-garde van nieuwe sociale en economische tendenzen. Het is een nieuwe vorm van productie die niet is gebaseerd op privbezit en patenten, maar op losse en vrijwillige samenwerking tussen individuen die wereldwijd zijn verbonden. Het is een vorm van commons aangepast aan de eenentwintigste eeuw: het zijn digitale commons.

*Wat is daar dan zo revolutionair aan?*
*
Yochai Benkler:* Neem gewoon het voorbeeld van de Creative Commons licentie. Het is een licentie die toelaat dat onder bepaalde voorwaarden kennis en informatie gedeeld wordt zonder dat de auteur er voor betaald hoeft te worden. Het is een heel flexibel systeem dat kennis als een gemeengoed beschouwt waarop anderen kunnen verderbouwen.

Dat is fundamenteel anders dan de filosofie achter priv-auteursrechten. Het bewijst dat collectief beheer van kennis en informatie niet alleen mogelijk is, maar dat het ook efficinter is en leidt tot veel meer creativiteit dan wanneer het wordt “opgesloten” in priv-licenties.

In de discussie of de economie moet georganiseerd worden door de staat of door de markten, werd zeker na de val van het communisme geloofd dat modellen die vertrekken vanuit een collectieve organisatie noodzakelijkerwijs tot inefficintie en tragedie zouden leiden.

Eenieder zou immers gewoon aan zijn eigen hachje denken. Deze analyse is de verantwoording geweest voor de deregulering en privatisering van de economie sindsdien, waarvan we de gevolgen sinds 2008 kennen.

De nieuwe cultuur van wereldwijde samenwerking opent een geheel nieuw scala aan mogelijkheden. De commons bieden ons vandaag een coherent alternatief op de neoliberale ideologie, die bewijst een doodlopende straat te zijn. Hoe ver kan privatisering gaan? Trump en Brexit bewijzen waar het toe leidt.

*Commons zijn eeuwenoud*

*De commons is een model voor collectief beheer, dat vooral geassocieerd wordt met natuurlijke hulpbronnen. Hoe kunnen we dit model toepassen op de uiterst complexe moderne economie?*
*
Yochai Benkler:* De commons zijn eeuwenoud, maar als intellectuele traditie werd het vooral onderbouwd en uitgediept door Leonor strom, winnares van de Nobelprijs economie. De voorbije decennia kreeg het een nieuwe dimensie door de beweging van Open Source Software en de hele cultuur van de digitale commons.

strom toonde aan de hand van honderden studies aan dat wanneer burgers gezamenlijk infrastructuren en hulpbronnen beheren als een gemeengoed, vaak in samenspraak met de overheid, dit leidt tot een duurzaam model, zowel ecologisch als economisch.

Commons zijn in staat om de diversiteit, kennis en rijkdom van de lokale gemeenschap te integreren in het beheer. Ze zijn in staat om de complexiteit aan menselijke motivaties en engagementen in rekening te brengen, terwijl de marktlogica alles reduceert tot een prijs, en ongevoelig is voor waarden, of voor motivaties die niet genspireerd zijn door winstbejag.

strom toonde aan dat het commons beheermodel in verschillende situaties qua efficintie en duurzaamheid superieur is aan modellen die terugvallen op een sterk sturende overheid (lees: socialisme of communisme) of op markten en hun prijsmechanisme (lees: (neo)-liberalisme).

Voorbeelden van commons in de moderne economie zijn naast de eerder aangehaalde digitale commons bijvoorbeeld het beheersmodel van het Wi-Fi spectrum. In tegenstelling tot de FM-AM radiofreqenties die gebruikerslicenties vereisen, is iedereen vrij om het Wi-Fi spectrum te gebruiken, bepaalde regels in acht nemend, en om waar dan ook een router te plaatsen.

Deze openheid en flexibiliteit is ongewoon in de sector van de telecommunicatie. Het heeft van Wi-Fi een onmisbare technologie gemaakt in de meest geavanceerde sectoren van de economie, zoals in ziekenhuizen, logisitieke centra of bij slimme electriciteitsnetwerken.

Ook in de academische, culturele, muzikale en informatiewereld wordt kennis of informatie steeds vaker als een gemeengoed gezien, en vrij gedeeld. Muzikanten halen hun inkomsten niet langer uit de copyright van muziek, maar uit concerten. Academici en non-fiction auteurs publiceren hun werken steeds vaker onder Creative Commons licenties want ze verdienen hun brood door les te geven, consultancy of via onderzoeksfondsen. Ook in de journalistiek vindt een gelijkaardige verschuiving plaats.

----------


## Revisor

*Algemene misvatting*

*Een essentieel kenmerk van het commons beheersmodel is dat alle leden van de common toegang hebben tot het gebruik van goederen of diensten, en dat gemeenschappelijk afgesproken wordt hoe de toegang tot die goederen en diensten wordt georganiseerd. De marktlogica heeft een heel ander uitgangspunt. Betekent dit dat markten en commons niet compatibel zijn?*
*
Yochai Benkler:* Commons zijn de basis van ieder economisch systeem. Zonder open toegang tot kennis en informatie, tot wegen, tot openbare ruimte’s in de steden, tot publieke diensten en tot communicatie, kan een samenleving niet worden georganiseerd.

Ook de markten zijn afhankelijk van open toegang tot de commons om te kunnen bestaan, ook al proberen ze steeds opnieuw om de commons te privatiseren. Er bestaat een fundamentele misvatting over de commons. Het is de essentile bouwsteen van iedere open samenleving. Maar commons en markten kunnen naast mekaar bestaan.

Als het vandaag mainstream is om te denken dat een bedrijf zo veel mogelijk winst moet maken om de aandeelhouders tevreden te stellen, dan komt dat omdat de neoliberale ideologie haar agenda in de voorbije 40 jaar tijd heeft weten door te drukken in de politiek en in het wetgevend kader.

Dit betekent echter niet dat economische interacties als een natuurwet zo zouden moeten verlopen. Het geloof dat de economie zou gestuurd worden door een abstract ideaal van op winst gerienteerde markten is niet meer dan een constructie van de neoliberale ideologie.

Wikipedia toont aan dat mensen heel diverse motivaties hebben om vrijwillig bij te dragen aan dit globaal gemeengoed dat voor de hele wereldgemeenschap waarde creert. De voorbeelden van de digitale commons kunnen inspireren om ook in rele economie gelijkaardige projecten op te zetten, zoals gebeurt met verschillende digitale platformen in de opkomende deeleconomie.

Een maatschappij die de commons centraal stelt, en het belang inziet haar gemeengoed te beschermen en er aan bij te dragen, zorgt ervoor dat diverse economische organisatievormen naast elkaar kunnen bestaan, zowel commons als volgens marktlogica, priv als publiek, op winst gericht als zonder winstoogmerk.

In die diversiteit is het mogelijk dat de economie als geheel georinteerd is op de mensen die de economische activiteiten generen, en die kunnen heel uiteenlopende motivaties en engagementen hebben.
*
U lijkt erg optimistisch over de toekomst van de commons.*
*
Yochai Benkler:* Ik was tien jaar geleden meer optimistisch dan vandaag. De commons zijn zo centraal voor de organisatie van een diverse economie dat ze in zo veel mogelijk sectoren van de economie moeten worden uitgebouwd en beschermd. Er bestaan veel inspirerende voorbeelden van zelforganisatie volgens het commons-model, maar het is duidelijk dat de groei ervan niet vanzelf zal gebeuren.

Er zullen politieke keuzes gemaakt moeten worden om de economie te herstructuren voorbij de marktlogica. Een regulerende overheid is noodzakelijk, met een resolute houding tegen economische concentratie, en met een ondersteunend wetgevend kader voor commons, coperaties en diverse samenwerkingsmodellen.

Tegelijk moeten meer mensen geld kunnen verdienen met bedrijfsmodellen die gestoeld zijn op een commons logica. De beweging rond platform-coperativisme is een heel interessante evolutie. Ze ontwikkelt nieuwe modellen van coperaties die opereren via digitale platformen en die in wereldwijde netwerken samenwerken.

Deze bieden een tegengewicht tegen de zakenmodellen van digitale platformen zoals Uber en Airbnb, die de marktlogica toepassen op de digitale economie.

In het kader van de toenemende automatisering is er ook een bredere discussie nodig die geld verdienen en werken steeds meer los van mekaar kan zien, want de motivaties om te werken kunnen heel divers zijn. Een algemeen basisinkomen is een mogelijkheid om een meer flexibel systeem te bouwen dat die diverse motivaties mogelijk maakt, maar ook een kortere werkweek is een optie.

We staan voor een enorme taak en we hebben geen uitgewerkte handleiding die ons de weg toont. De huidige economische crisis en de uitzichtloosheid van de besparingspolitiek zorgen voor de gunstige omstandigheden om te experimenteren met nieuwe organisatievormen.

Toen Wikipedia begon te groeien werd lachend verteld dat het ‘enkel in de praktijk werkt, want in theorie kan je het niet verklaren.’ Ik denk dat we vandaag echter ook een theoretisch kader hebben en dat de commons een globale culturele revolutie kunnen veroorzaken.

_Yochai Benkler geeft op 14 oktober een conferentie in Bozar in Brussel in het kader van Ecopolis 2017._


Yochai Benkler: ?Ons economisch model is gebaseerd op een verkeerd mensbeeld? - MO* Magazine - MO.be

----------


## Olive Yao

> Commons zijn eeuwenoud
> 
> De commons is een model voor collectief beheer, dat vooral geassocieerd wordt met natuurlijke hulpbronnen. Hoe kunnen we dit model toepassen op de uiterst complexe moderne economie?
> 
> Yochai Benkler: De commons zijn eeuwenoud, maar als intellectuele traditie werd het vooral onderbouwd en uitgediept door Leonor strom, winnares van de Nobelprijs economie. De voorbije decennia kreeg het een nieuwe dimensie door de beweging van Open Source Software en de hele cultuur van de digitale commons.
> 
> strom toonde aan de hand van honderden studies aan dat wanneer burgers gezamenlijk infrastructuren en hulpbronnen beheren als een gemeengoed, vaak in samenspraak met de overheid, dit leidt tot een duurzaam model, zowel ecologisch als economisch.


Toevallig zeg, vanmiddag zet ik net een artikel over _commons_ en Elinor Ostrom op nvdd. Al gelezen, Revisor?

_De economie is een common._ Dat is een van mn basisstellingen voor een betere economie.

Kapitalisten voeren felle ideologische en daadwerkelijke strijd tegen _commons_. De propaganda luidt:

13. Priv-eigendom is de enige effectieve verhouding tussen mensen en zaken.

----------


## Revisor

> Toevallig zeg, vanmiddag zet ik net een artikel over _commons_ en Elinor Ostrom op nvdd. Al gelezen, Revisor?
> 
> _De economie is een common._ Dat is een van mn basisstellingen voor een betere economie.
> 
> Kapitalisten voeren felle ideologische strijd tegen _commons_. De propaganda luidt:
> 
> 13. Priv-eigendom is de enige effectieve verhouding tussen mensen en zaken.


Nee, heb het niet gelezen, kom zelden op nvdd.

Misschien ga ik dat later doen.

----------


## gadjo dilo

Is de kern al duidelijk?

----------


## SamirPlus

> Is de kern al duidelijk?


Kernell? Hmmm...

Ik vind dit topic wel een goede lees en een aanrader voor mensen, als algemene ontwikkeling. Serieus!
Dit topic heeft alles erin en raakt zowat alle vlakken van de samenleving. Men zou deze topic zo kunnen vertalen in het Engels of Arabisch. Heel erg goed!

Revisor laat mensen wel denken met zijn onderwerpen, tenminste dat vind ik.
Voor de rest moet je niet elke letter of woord gaan proberen te analyseren, maar het grote plaatje proberen te zien/lezen.
Hij had al gezegd, dat zijn kern (framework/kader) is dat kapitalisme de wereld vernaggelt! (kort gezegd)

----------


## SamirPlus

> JAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> EN WAT DOE JE ER ZELF AAN......
> 
> Ik weet het allemaal dus wel....maar zo bereik je de mensen niet.
> 
> Je bent net zoals Wizdom....en niemand reageert meer.
> 
> Doe dit niet...en zeg met je eigen woorden wat je denkt en voelt...dan kom je binnen....
> ...


Hawa, soms is laten ook goed.
Het is niet altijd dat er actie vereist is, maar juist soms geen actie, zoals geen vervuiling, geen vernieling, geen diefstal, geen moord, etc.
Boeddha was daar goed in. (Meditatie, Yoga, Zen, etc.)

Groetjes Hawa en een hele, hele fijne dag nog...  :Smilie: 

We zullen nooit stoppen, Hawa!! Totdat de wereld stopt met draaien!  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Hawa

Laten overlaten aan je andere geest van laat maar lopen.

Wat een rare streek van je geest die onderdrukt wordt die andere geesten die denken dat het denken aan hun kant ligt in allerlei artikelen en niet zeggen met eigen woorden....hoe je het nu wel wilt hebben dan.

Je hoeft mij niet meer op te gaan voeden omdat ik ook wel die wolf in schaapskleren ben tegen gekomen.

En al die wolven in schaapskleren die denken dat zij die wereldvrede in pacht hebben en in moord en brand gaan schreeuwen. Ik heb hier lak aan.

Je kan geloven in die almachtige maar wat heeft die almachtige hierbij nog toegezegd aan ons allen?

Niks!

Het verleden achterhaalt ons
men ziet je dromen vervliegen
in angst dromen
en je droomt
rare dingen
en mooie dingen
je bent mens
en je doet het goede
en het kwade
en al het andere
is aan die mens
en die mens
is verdorven
zij denken
dat ze die god kunnen overtroeven
maar die god is er al niet
en het overtroeven
is allang achterhaald.

schijn
welvaart

schijn geloof

Het is gewoon je eigen waarden proberen uit te leggen aan al die anderen en er ook nog iets mee kunnen bereiken.

Mensen zijn mensen
van ver over die glorie
arm en rijk
geboren in welvaart
en geboren op
vuilnisbelt.

En bedweterigheid
is je eigen bereik
in die koers
die
er van jou wordt verwacht.

schijnwereld...

fijne dag iedereen....

----------


## SamirPlus

> Laten overlaten aan je andere geest van laat maar lopen.
> 
> Wat een rare streek van je geest die onderdrukt wordt die andere geesten die denken dat het denken aan hun kant ligt in allerlei artikelen en niet zeggen met eigen woorden....hoe je het nu wel wilt hebben dan.
> 
> Je hoeft mij niet meer op te gaan voeden omdat ik ook wel die wolf in schaapskleren ben tegen gekomen.
> 
> En al die wolven in schaapskleren die denken dat zij die wereldvrede in pacht hebben en in moord en brand gaan schreeuwen. Ik heb hier lak aan.
> 
> Je kan geloven in die almachtige maar wat heeft die almachtige hierbij nog toegezegd aan ons allen?
> ...


Jij gaat diep, Hawa, heel diep, maar ik stel dat wel op prijs.
Wat ik heb te zeggen is dat het verleden je inderdaad achterhaald en de waarheid achterhaald de leugen ook altijd.
Een mens heeft niks aan zijn geld of erfenis, als zijn hart zwart als zwart zaad is.
Hongerig als de geldwolf zijn mensen, die wachten om jouw spaarvarken te verslinden.
Sommige mensen hebben niks te verliezen, als het allemaal om geld draait en als geld God is, dus ik zou in zo een wereld niet rijk willen zijn, jij, Hawa?
Maar Hawa, geloof jij niet in God, heb ik dat goed begrepen?

Vrede en een fijne avond verder...  :Smilie:

----------


## Revisor

*Kate Raworth: ‘Het hart van de economie is een donut’*

*De meest effectieve vorm van protest is iets nieuws voorstellen. Met Doughnut Economics schuift de Britse econome Kate Raworth een omkering van het economische denken naar voor, een omkering waarbij de natuur niet langer de blinde vlek van het systeem is, maar er samen met de mens het hart van vormt.*
_
Tine Hens_ . 7 oktober 2017



‘De toekomst is hier’, zegt Kate Raworth terwijl ze uit haar valies op haar hotelkamer in Stockholm een gele tuinslang haalt. Ze houdt het ene uiteinde boven haar hoofd en laat het andere omlaag bengelen. ‘De oude economie. We stoppen er bovenaan iets in, het komt er onderaan weer uit en valt in het beste geval in de vuilniszak met de juiste kleur. Het proces is grotendeels lineair. Van grondstof over product naar afval dat voor een klein deel hergebruikt wordt.’

Dit’ - ze houdt de uiteinden op borsthoogte tegen elkaar zodat de slang een gesloten kring vormt - ‘is een eerste stap in de goede richting: het circulaire model. Er gaan zo min mogelijk materialen en grondstoffen verloren. Alleen zijn we druk doende deze kringlopen bedrijf per bedrijf, sector per sector te organiseren.
*
Een beetje lachwekkend*

Het zijn circulaire silo’s. Je kapotte laptop moet terug naar het bedrijf dat die laptop monteerde; je lege, glazen waterfles naar het bedrijf dat het vulde met water. Als je er vanop een afstand naar kijkt, is het een beetje lachwekkend. De natuur is op dat vlak zo veel efficinter. Een dode papegaai wordt niet afgebroken en weer opgebouwd tot een papegaai, die wordt voedsel voor zowat alles.’

 ‘Een dode papegaai wordt niet afgebroken en weer opgebouwd tot een papegaai, die wordt voedsel voor zowat alles.’
Ze legt de gele tuinslang opzij, duikt even weg naast het kleine, fineerhouten bureau en balanceert nu een bol gemaakt van Knex tussen beiden handen. Om rond te blijven, moet de verhouding tussen de verschillende plastic staafjes, hoekelementen en knooppunten in evenwicht zijn.

Dat is de toekomst waar ze het zo even over had. Een economie als een ecosysteem, waar alles met elkaar verbonden is, waar de afvalstoffen van het ene bedrijf de grondstoffen van het andere zijn, waar warmte niet langer via indrukwekkende schoorstenen in de lucht wordt uitgebraakt, maar doorheen een netwerk van rele buizen van fabriek naar woonwijk en weer terug circuleert en waarbij de ambitie niet is om ‘niet langer te vervuilen’, maar om het land waarop men zich bevindt, de lucht waarin men werkt te voeden en te laten floreren.




*Eeuwige groei destructief*

Raworth noemt het de ‘open source circulaire economie’. Het is de kern van de _Doughnut Economics_, of _Donut Economie_ die ze in haar boek beschrijft. Het is de economie waar de vraag naar groei wegdeemstert, ja zelfs wat overbodig en ouderwets aanvoelt. Of die groei nu groen, duurzaam, inclusief, slim, goed, evenwichtig of welk ander adjectief men er tegenwoordig op politiek niveau graag aan vastlijmt, is bijna irrelevant.

Het gaat over hoe we op deze planeet kunnen thuiskomen, hoe we de ‘eco’ in economie kunnen koesteren. ‘Groei is eenvoudigweg onvoldoende als doel op zich’, meent Raworth terwijl ze haar attributen weer opbergt.

‘Groei is goed zo lang het nodig is. Ik wil mijn kinderen zien groeien, ik wil de planten in mijn tuin zien groeien, maar ik weet ook: als mijn kinderen nooit stoppen met groeien, dan passen ze binnenkort niet meer aan mijn tafel en zullen ze uiteindelijk door het dak van mijn huis breken.

‘Een systeem gebaseerd op de utopie van eeuwige groei is voorgeprogrammeerd om zichzelf te vernietigen’
Een systeem gebaseerd op de utopie van eeuwige groei is voorgeprogrammeerd om zichzelf te vernietigen. Groei is een wonderlijke, gezonde fase in het leven en de natuur, maar evengoed in de economie.

Het is een overgangsfase naar volwassenheid, naar wasdom. Waarom durven we als economen die vraag nauwelijks aanraken? Al zeker niet publiekelijk. Niet in de vier jaar dat ik economie aan Oxford studeerde, heeft men het gewaagd voorbij de groei te kijken.

Of werd er nagedacht over eenvoudige vragen als: waarom is groei een doel? Is het voldoende als doel? Is groei altijd mogelijk? Wenselijk? Noodzakelijk? We moeten die vragen op tafel gooien. Doordat we ons fixeren op die groei, door ieder maatschappelijk discours te verengen tot een groeiverhaal, lijken we niet langer verplicht moeilijkere, hardnekkigere en meer fundamentele zaken te bespreken.

Als de economie eeuwig groeit, dan hoeven we het niet over herverdeling te hebben. Dan regelen die zaken zich vanzelf. Dan hoeven we het niet over een rechtvaardiger belastingsysteem te hebben waarin de totale afdruk en kost van economische activiteiten in rekening worden gebracht. Groei is het wiegeliedje waarmee we ons in slaap laten sussen. Alles komt goed, want het groeit.

Maar als jij aan mij vraagt: “Hoe voel je je?” en ik antwoord: “Ik heb een groei,” dan klinkt het alsof ik een vreemde en rare ziekte heb.’

*Pozie van de economie*

Afstand nemen van groei, ‘er agnostisch over zijn’, noemt Raworth het, is slechts een van de zeven paden van verandering die ze in _Doughnut Economics_ beschrijft. Van mechanisch naar dynamisch, van atomistisch naar holistisch, van enkelvoudig naar complex en distributief, van de egostische, rationele mens naar de sociale en verbonden mens, van anthropocentrisme naar planetair denken en de fetisj van het bruto binnenlands product vervangen door, wel ja, de donut.

Je kan aan belastingvoeten sleutelen of je kan een andere manier van kijken en denken uitwerken’, meent Raworth. ‘Dat laatste heeft zijn tijd nodig, maar er zijn van die momenten waarop het plots sneller gaat dan verwacht, waarop het nieuwe het oude inhaalt.’

‘Afstand nemen van groei, “er agnostisch over zijn”, noemt Raworth het, is slechts een van de zeven paden van verandering’
Het is vijf jaar geleden dat Raworth haar economische theorien in een beeld probeerde te vatten en ze op een kladblad een grote cirkel met daarbinnen een kleine tekende. Je kon er een zwemband in zien, een deurspion of een donut. Raworth koos voor het laatste. ‘Omdat economie ook gewoon grappig mag zijn.’

In haar hoofd kwam in deze twee cirkels de hele levende wereld samen. De buitenste kring symboliseerde de negen planetaire grenzen die het team rond de Zweedse aardwetenschapper en systeemdenker Johan Rockstrm in 2009 definieerde.

Zij vormen het plafond boven de menselijke ontwikkeling. Van chemische vervuiling, landontwikkeling, verdunnning van de ozonlaag over luchtvervuiling, klimaatverandering, het verlies van biodiversiteit tot oceaanverzuring, stikstof- en fosforkringloop en de uitputting van zoet water.

De vloer, de binnenste kring, wordt bepaald door twaalf sociale voorwaarden voor een menswaardig leven. Van politieke inspraak over onderwijs tot gezondheiszorg, sociale en gendergelijkheid, recht op wonen, arbeid, water, voedsel, tot toegang tot energie, sociale netwerken en onafhankelijke rechtspraak.

----------


## Revisor

*Donut als nieuw paradigma*

De donut is de plek waarbinnen de mensheid kan opbloeien en gedijen, ‘de g-plek van de mensheid’, een economie die de boven- en ondergrenzen respecteert, is een economie die niet enkel de mensheid dient, maar ook de wereld om zich heen voedt. Raworth noemt het bijna potisch een ‘regeneratieve en genereuze economie’, het is een dichterlijk taaljargon dat ze bewust bespeelt.

‘De donut is de plek waarbinnen de mensheid kan opbloeien en gedijen, de g-plek van de mensheid’
We moeten volgens haar immers ‘opnieuw vanuit ons hart over de economie leren spreken, we moeten er terug met passie tegenaan kijken en niet enkel door de zoemlens van kwartaalcijfers en aandelenkoersen.’

Raworth hield van het beeld, maar kon zich niet voorstellen dat het voor anderen iets kon betekenen. Ze stopte het blad in haar bureaulade en concentreerde zich in haar toenmalige functie van campagneleider klimaat bij Oxfam op de volgende manier waarop ze impact konden hebben op een zoveelste klimaattop.

Toch liet de tekening haar niet los. Uit haar cursussen economie had ze minstens dit onthouden: een beeld heeft de mogelijkheid onze manier van kijken en denken te benvloeden en te veranderen. Om, zoals Raworth het uitdrukt, het heersende paradigma uit te dagen, te doorprikken en te doen kantelen.



*Zwarte gaten en blinde vlekken*

Toen ze de tekening van de donut in 2012 een eerste keer uit haar lade haalde en op een _whiteboard_ in een vergaderzaal schetste, stelde ze vast dat mensen er ingespannen naar keken en daarna meestal voorzichtig knikten. ‘Hij bleek gesprekken open te breken’, vertelt ze. ‘Mensen in de milieubewegingen zeiden me: ‘Nu kan ik het eindelijk over de sociale aspecten hebben’ en bij mensen in sociale organisaties klonk het: ‘Nu kan ik het over het milieu hebben.’

‘Ecologie is geen luxe die er pas bijkomt als al het andere is geregeld, maar het uitgangspunt van een sociaal, rechtvaardig leven’
Ecologie is geen luxe die er pas bijkomt als al het andere is geregeld, maar het uitgangspunt van een sociaal, rechtvaardig leven. Alleen zijn we er in dit economisch systeem in geslaagd de levende wereld te reduceren tot een blinde vlek. Het is die vaststelling van zwarte gaten en blinde vlekken, achter tabellen en grafieken die me tot de donut hebben gebracht.

Ik heb dit boek dan ook niet geschreven om hier en nu ineens alles te veranderen. Het is een boek voor de lange termijn, voor de verre horizon. De ondertitel is niet: economie voor 2030, maar wel voor de 21e eeuw.’

Toch heeft ze hier en nu een openliggende zenuw geraakt. Haar boek schoot bij de verschijning in april van dit jaar prompt naar de hogere regionen van de bestsellerlijsten. In Groot-Brittanni alleen werden twintigduizend exemplaren verkocht en er staan vertalingen in acht talen op stapel. Dat is niet slecht voor een boek dat grotendeels de geschiedenis van ons economisch denken en vooral van onze economische misverstanden, mythes en illusies beschrijft.

En ook al kijkt Raworth zelf graag naar de einder in een verdere toekomst, ze wordt vooral gevraagd om uit te leggen wat we nu onmiddellijk allemaal kunnen doen. Het boeiende is: die vraag komt lang niet alleen uit de te verwachte hoek van klimaatactivisten, ngo’s en sociale middenveldorganisaties. Tal van ontwerpers en stadsplanners lieten haar weten: wat jij beschrijft, is wat wij proberen bereiken.




*Tuinslang en de Knexbol*

Daarom doorkruist Raworth met een gele tuinslang en een Knex-bol in haar valies half Europa. ‘Mocht ik geen partner hebben en geen tweeling van acht, dan pakte ik mijn koffer en ging ik een jaar lang op tourne. Ik voel dat mensen hier overal ter wereld over willen praten en nadenken. Mijn plan is: ik ga daar waar de energie zit.’

‘Ik voel dat mensen hier overal ter wereld over willen praten en nadenken. Mijn plan is: ik ga daar waar de energie zit’
De voorbije week sprak ze in Zweden met studenten, ontwerpers, bedrijfsleiders, academici en stadsontwikkelaars over de donut en het economische model dat erbij hoort.

Ze deed haar truc met de tuinslang en de Knexbol, ze liet hen zich een wereld verbeelden waarin de industrie genereus is en ons als mens doet thuishoren niet zozeer op deze planeet maar vooral in deze biosfeer.

Aan hen die beleefd naar haar luisterden, hun wenkbrauwen fronsten en haar daarna voor de voeten wierpen dat dat allemaal mooi en lief en inspirerend, maar toch ook vooral tenenkrullend naef was, toonde ze haar wereldkaart van de zichtbare verandering. ‘De toekomst is hier al’, zei ze ook tegen hen en ze somde bestaande voorbeelden op.

Het Zweedse kledingbedrijf Houdini Sportswear dat een eigen tweedhandsdienst heeft en waarbij je in de winkels niet alleen de kleren van het eigen merk, maar om het even welk kledingstuk kan laten herstellen. In Durban, de grootste en snelst groeiende stad van het Zuidafrikaanse Kwazulu-Natal, gebruiken ze de donut om de toekomstvisie op hun stad scherp te stellen.
*
Kritische massa of de onzichtbare hand*

Raworth spreidt haar hand en beweegt langzaam haar vingers als de tentakels van een inktvis. ‘Er is een nieuwe economie aan het ontstaan. Deze kleine experimenten knagen aan de randen van de oude economie. Zo werken evoluties: er ontwikkelt zich iets nieuws, dat verspreidt zich en eens je een voldoende, kritische massa bereikt, creert het zijn eigen patronen, cultuur en normen.

‘Er is een nieuwe economie aan het ontstaan. Deze kleine experimenten knagen aan de randen van de oude economie’
Natuurlijk sta je tegenover een stevig verankerde macht. Ze hebben deze terugwerkende krachten georganiseerd tussen politiek en zakelijke belangen, ze profiteren van de huidige weeffouten in het systeem.

Ze blijven beweren dat de wereld staat of valt bij het respect voor de onzichbare hand, dat de markt beter weet wat goed voor ons is dan wijzelf.

Dan heb je de keuze: je valt ze frontaal aan, onthult de vele subsidiestromen tussen fossiele industrie en overheid, je zet de spotlichten op de draaideurpolitiek. Dat is de keuze van de confrontatie. Een absoluut belangrijke keuze.

Het zijn die mensen die zich vastketenen aan boorplatformen, en ik ben er zeker van dat we later in de geschiedenis op hen zullen terugkijken als de zij die vochten voor ieders toekomst. Maar het is niet mijn manier. Ik heb ervoor gekozen te proberen het paradigma te verschuiven.’
*
Speculatie en wishful thinking*

‘Nu kan je zeggen: “Beste Kate, allemaal goed en wel, maar de uitstoot van broeikasgassen moet ieder jaar met zo’n acht procent dalen, willen we de grootste schade van de klimaatverandering tot een minimum beperken. Er is geen tijd om nog dertig jaar te schaven aan een paradigmawissel.

‘We hebben geen idee wat het voor ons en voor de aarde betekent om zo langdurig druk uit te oefenen op het klimaat’
Het is nu dat het moet gebeuren” en dan kan ik enkel antwoorden dat je volkomen gelijk hebt. We zijn al laat. We hebben onbekend gebied betreden.

We hebben geen idee wat het voor ons en voor de aarde betekent om zo langdurig druk uit te oefenen op het klimaat, op de stikstofkringloop, op de verzuring van de oceanen.

Precies daarom word ik zo boos als ik vaststel dat we aan de faculteiten Economische Wetenschappen nog steeds dezelfde theorien doceren als honderd en tweehonderd jaar geleden, dat we het niet nodig vinden de geschiedenis achter die theorin mee te geven, of de twijfels van de bedenkers van de bewuste wetten waarmee we alles stutten.

Zoals Simon Kuznets, de uitvinder van het BBP en degene die de correlatie tussen groei en afnemende vervuiling en ongelijkheid in een simpele lijn ving. Hij schreef zelf dat zijn curve voor vijf procent gebaseerd was op data en voor 95 procent op speculatie en wishful thinking. Hij noemde het een historisch product, maar wij hebben er ondertussen een dogma van gemaakt.

----------


## Revisor

*Hongerig en kwetsbaar*

Het hele neoliberale discours is geschreven op een economie die geen raakpunten heeft met de planeet waarop ze zich afspeelt. Nog steeds blijven we onze eigen omgeving uit die economische modellen snijden. Ik wil op z’n minst de volgende generatie de kans geven om het verstandiger aan te pakken, om hen een rijkere, diepere visie op de mens en zijn wereld te geven. Jonge mensen zijn hongerig naar deze kennis. Het maakt hen ook bijzonder kwetsbaar.
 
‘Het bijzonder moeilijk werk te vinden voor de “nieuwe” economist, jobs gaan nog steeds naar de beoefenaars van de oude school’
Ze hebben een beeld van een wereld die nog niet bestaat. Het is een niet te onderschatten mentale uitdaging: leven tussen twee paradigma’s.

Op dit moment is het bijzonder moeilijk een job te vinden als “nieuwe” economist, ze gaan nog steeds naar de beoefenaars van de oude school. Het is bijzonder lastig om in een overgangstijd te leven.

Ik heb het om me heen gezien: een ontwerper die echt ver wil gaan om de principes, normen en waarden van de donut te vertalen, maar die altijd weer botst op de boekhoudkundige logica van de financier die toch vooral genteresseerd is in de onmiddellijke winst. Nochtans maken berekeningen duidelijk dat de donut economie op termijn een veel bredere en grotere winst oplevert.

In plaats van de verbeelding de nek om te wringen, moeten we de structuur van financiering en het doel van een bedrijf heruitvinden. Is dat het opdrijven van de eigen marktwaarde? Het vergroten van het marktaandeel? Of is dat ook, en vooral, bijdragen aan de levende wereld? Wie daar nu al voor gaat, vecht soms tegen reuzen. Maar ik weet ook: die hebben lemen voeten.’



*Onnozele donut*

Het was haar achtjarige zoon die haar wees op de pijn van deze spreidstand tussen de ideale en de werkelijke wereld. Ze had hem alles verteld over CO2 en broeikasgassen, over waarom ze als familie geen vliegvakantie boeken. Toen ze met hem door de stad liep en hij bedachtzamer en stiller dan anders naast haar stapte, fluisterde hij plots: ‘Mama, waarom geven mensen zo weinig om koolstof?’

Als in een flits zag ze de straten, voetpaden en ronde punten die zich op hun weg bevonden door zijn ogen. Ze begreep hoe ongerijmd het voor hem was. Als je weet dat wat je doet, schadelijk is voor mens en natuur, waarom blijf je het dan stug en koppig verder doen? De getergde blik van haar kind voedde haar overtuiging dat het belangrijk is om met een nieuw economisch denken, dat prikkelend en prettig is, de gangbare normen uit te hollen.
 
‘‘Als er genoeg beweging en momentum ontstaat rond deze nieuwe visie, dan verandert het argument van rechtvaardiging van eigenaar’
‘Als er genoeg beweging en momentum ontstaat rond deze nieuwe visie, dan verandert het argument van rechtvaardiging van eigenaar. Dan zijn het de vervuilende industrien die zich zullen moeten verantwoorden voor de reden waarom ze zich nog vastklampen aan de oude denkwijze. Dan is het aan de pensioenfondsen om zich te verdedigen waarom ze niet desinvesteren in fossiele brandstoffen.

Dat is de kracht van een positieve visie en een positieve theorie: het maakt marginaal en abnormaal wat nu als normaal en onveranderlijk geldt. De donut beschouw ik daarbij als een heel eenvoudige opstap. Het woord is dwaas genoeg om nieuwsgierigheid te prikkelen. Misschien stoot het anderen af omdat ze donuts haten. Ik zie mezelf graag als de stand-upper die een paar gerichte grappen vertelt voor de echte voorstelling.

Daar sta ik dan met mijn donut. Het ziet er onnozel uit, maar hij is langs alle kanten berekend en gewogen. Het is een zeer rationele donut. Maar hij wil ons ook verleiden om andere woorden te beginnen gebruiken als we het over economie hebben.

Ik citeer graag Janine Benyus, biologe en taalkundige, die de natuur gebruikt om te ontwerpen. Die zegt dat we de industrie moeten heruitvinden om weer thuis te komen. Zodat we weer deel uitmaken van dit huis dat niet alleen van ons is.’ Ze raapt de Knexbol van de grond, laat hem in haar hand op- en neerstuiteren. ‘Zoals dit.’

Kate Raworth is op zondag 8 oktober te gast op Digital Together Ecopolis in het Kaaitheater in Brussel. Om 11 uur spreekt ze over Doughnut Economics. Meer info: Ecopolis - Boeken & Debatten. Documentaires

De Nederlandse vertaling, Donut Economie, verschijnt begin januari bij uitgeverij Nieuw Amsterdam.


https://www.mo.be/interview/gelukkig-de-donut

----------


## Hawa

Democratie moet je zelf weer uitvinden.

Dit gebeurd dus ook in de zorg. Buurtzorg. Zorg waar het nodig is. Zonder ingrijpen van die geldplukkers die de lat dus hoog leggen,voor al die zorg.

Democratie moet je uitvinden zonder die stok achter de deur van anti-democraten.

Al die mensen die zorg aanbieden in die zorg voor iedereen wordt nu al bedreigd.

Het is altijd al zo geweest dat democratische normen en waarden af gaan stijgen naar on-democratische wantoestanden.

Het geld moet op de schop met al die schijnheilige zorg aanbieders.

Democratie is vertegenwoordigd in je eigen kunnen en doen in alle vrijheid.

Democratie vertegenwoordigd deze doelstellingen niet, omdat ze gaan bedreigen naar die anderen die andere doelstellingen er op na houden, wat wel democratisch is.

Het westen moet een keer stoppen om te zeggen dat wij als democratische landen het allerbeste op de wereld schijnt te zijn.

Democratische onzin die nog steeds wordt verkocht,maar die waarden raken steeds meer naar het land der fabelen.

Kijk naar China die het goed doet op de markten en nog steeds niet het ware gezicht van deze wereld-economieen,wordt toebedeeld.

Lekker makkelijk in die oude zogenaamde christelijk zijn in die uithoek nog steeds promoveren,terwijl die promotie er niet meer toe doet.

Dialogen gaan verkankeren in ongeoorloofde westerse waarden en normen, en die normen en waarden zijn allang doordacht.

Welvaart is van waarde tot dat het op is.

Het op is aan de orde en men speculeert maar door met haar regels, die regels vanuit het westen zijn allang uitgeput.

Men luistert niet maar legt regels op,zoals eeuwen geleden geopperd,in verdragen, die er niet mee toe doen.

Het rijk het westen,heeft haar bestaan vernietigt,
omdat het westen die huid zo blank
ziet
en het blank in zijn
verkracht
in verdragen
die
wij niet verdragen meer
en niemand
meer kan inzien
dat je wereldburger
bent
en iedereen
mee kan
doen
in welvarend zijn.

Zonder enige verplichting.

fijne dag iedereen....

----------


## Olive Yao

> *Klimaatchaos, ecocide… It’s capitalism, stupid!*
> 
> (...)
> 
> Bedrijfsleiders, op jacht naar gunstige kwartaalcijfers om de aandeelhouders tevreden te houden, kozen evenwel voor de korte en middellange termijn … en indirect voor de dood van miljoenen mensen, ten gevolge van silicose, astma, fijnstofconcentraties en de klimaatverandering. (…)


Het kan kapitalisten niet schelen dat mensen kanker krijgen. Zie de lobby van de sigarettenindustrie in de VS vanaf het einde van de jaren 1950.

In kapitalisme zijn de hoogste waarden: geld en macht van kapitalisten. Als dat 'systeem' de 'leefwereld' overheerst (concepten van J. Habermas), overheersen die waarden de wereld.

----------


## Hawa

Jij mag ook wel een keer je Boeddha beeld in de schijnwerper doen zetten. Kijk naar Myanmar waar al die Nationalistische Boeddistische priesters het volk ophitsen om maar alles wat islamitisch is te gaan verkankeren.

Kijk naar Rohingyas die oeverloos worden weg gebonjourd en het regiem vind het wel best.

Dit fenomeen Boeddist lijkt dus min of meer op die fascist.

Het aanwakkeren van haat tegen anderen en het dirigeren hiervan lijkt op dit moment op etnische zuivering.

Mevrouw van de Nobelprijs van de Vrede kan hier wel iets aan doen. Dan dient zij lik op stuk beleid te gaan uitvoeren. Maar dit kan zij dus niet doen,als kind van die generaal.

Het regiem Myanmar is nog steeds niets veranderd en met andere woorden hebben de Nationalistische Bhoeddistisch kliek het in hun handen wat wordt gekneed.

Mensen zijn beesten
terwijl
ze nog liefdevolle mensen waren.

Haat zet de trom
in onderdrukking
uitsluiting
en dit is niet eens
kapitalist.

Hoge petten op
verdragen
die niet te verdragen kunnen
zijn
als je volk bent
van
generlei waarde
in snot en drek
moord en doodslagen
verkrachting
en
het
voedsel
niet meer in voorraad.

Verraat
is verraat
ook die kapitalisten
plegen 
dus
etnische zuiveringen.

En wat doen wij hier tegen.....????

fijne dag iedereen.....

----------


## SamirPlus

Niks dan goeds over de doden, want ze kunnen zich niet meer verdedigen.
Ik ben het wel ermee eens dat mensen de grootste onrustzaaiers en verdervers zijn, dus op/schaarste en zo is niet natuurlijk, want de natuur is de producent en iedereen weet dat de natuur ons zal overleven, omdat wij zonder de natuur niet zouden bestaan.
Zonder fruit, groentes, zaden en noten zouden wij niet eens kunnen bestaan en of de dieren die ons van melk, kleding en vlees voorzien.
Sommige dieren worden ook nog gebruikt als lastdier of als hulpmiddel(blinde geleide honden).
Ik begrijp niet waarom wij zogenaamd alles maar denken te kunnen doen, zonder enige angst voor de gevolgen of iets dergelijks, terwijl er zowat dagelijks berichten zijn op het nieuws dat er weer eens iets is gebeurd, doordat er geboord wordt of bossen gekapt en hele dorpen worden weggevaagd of gevacueerd.

Ik geloof dat we alles zelf moeten doen, als we willen dat het goed gebeurd, omdat er altijd halvegaren zijn die erin trappen in geld en een voorstelling van een rijk leven zonder zorgen (Zwitsers leven gevoel).
Dat is op zich al een tegenstrijdigheid, omdat hoe meer macht je hebt(geld dus), des te meer verantwoordelijkheid je hebt, dus wil je een zorgeloos bestaan leiden, dan zou je eigenlijk als "zwerver" moeten leven.
Ik vind het gewoon raar en apart hoe zoveel mensen inderdaad maar met de menigte meelopen, ook al zijn zij in de minderheid of op zijn minst ongevaarlijk, want wat dwingt jou om geen afstand te nemen van die overduidelijke dwaling?
M.a.w. wat houdt jou zo "onwetend"?
Ik doe er gewoon niet aan mee en ik leef bewust, dus als ik iets niet door de beugel vind kunnen, dan neem ik afstand en ik zal het altijd te weten te kennen waarom ik dus niet meedoe of het niet door de beugel vind kunnen, want misschien win je zo weer wat zieltjes, die dan weer wat zieltjes winnen, enz., enz.
Uiteindelijk begint een beter milieu en bewustzijn dus bij jezelf.
Each one, teach one!

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Het kan kapitalisten niet schelen dat mensen kanker krijgen. Zie de lobby van de sigarettenindustrie in de VS vanaf het einde van de jaren 1950.
> 
> In kapitalisme zijn de hoogste waarden: geld en macht van kapitalisten. Als dat 'systeem' de 'leefwereld' overheerst (concepten van J. Habermas), overheersen die waarden de wereld.


Graaien zit in de mens. Of het nu om de overheid, bedrijven of particulieren gaat. Allen klagen ze over inflatie, maar willen hun eigen huis en grond graag met veel winst verkopen. De vrije markt en het kapitalisme maken dit kwaad tot een legale praktijk. De winst van de n moet betaalt worden middels uitbuiting van de ander.

"Fijne dag verder"

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> In kapitalisme zijn de hoogste waarden: geld en macht van kapitalisten. Als dat 'systeem' de 'leefwereld' overheerst (concepten van J. Habermas), overheersen die waarden de wereld. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Hawa
> 
> ...


Olive Yao moet helemaal niets. Het ging over het kapitalisme. 

Jij wil Boeddha en al zijn aanhangers het kwaad tegen Rohingyas aanrekenen. Dan zou je moeten onderzoeken welke rol het Boeddhisme speelt in de conflict. Ken jij de boodschap van Boeddha? Vast niet. Boeddha roept op tot vrede. Boeddha was in tegenstelling tot de profeet geen militair opperbevelhebber.

----------


## Hawa

Dat dacht ik dus ook,toen ik die documentaire ging zien.

Was echt heel erg.

Boeddhistische priesters leven van anderen. Die anderen geven die priesters dus alles.

Maar die priesters buiten hun eigen volk dus uit en ook hun visie op andere volkeren.

Ze knijpen hun eigen geloofsgenoten dus uit en met die haat dat al die primitieve mensen het goede willen doen vanwege die priesters die alles mogen zeggen en totaal geen weerwoord mag worden getoond.

Het is je reinste uitbuiting systeem in dit systeem aan al die gelovigen die Boeddha heilig hebben verklaart.

Arme mensen uitbuiten om maar Boeddha te gaan heiligen met een zo kwaadaardige versie is niet te rijmen waar Boeddha dus voor stond of dus voor waakt.

Dit gebeurd dus in Myanmar.

En daarom zeg ik gooi je Boeddha beeld terzijde omdat Boeddha misbruikt gaat worden.

Het is ook met islam zelfde, maar in islam geloof,heb je allerlei soorten islam gelovigen die elkaar naar de keel gaan grijpen en die waarheid is dus allang zoek.

Vooral in stammen,rijkdom,en klasse verschil.

fijne dag iedereen....

----------


## Revisor

*Hoogste niveau CO2 in de lucht sinds 800.000 jaar, volgens VN-rapport*

*Redactie*– 14:22, 30 oktober 2017

 ANP*

De hoeveelheid kooldioxide in de atmosfeer van de aarde stijgt met een recordsnelheid, waarschuwt de Wereld Meteorologische Organisatie (WMO), de klimaatorganisatie van de Verenigde Naties.* 

In een rapport zegt de WMO dat in 2016 het hoogste niveau aan broeikasgas sinds 800.000 jaar werd bereikt. De toename van het afgelopen jaar was 50 procent hoger dan de gemiddelde toename van de afgelopen tien jaar.

Weet de mens niet in te grijpen en de hoeveelheid broeikasgas terug te dringen, dan wordt aan het einde van deze eeuw een gevaarlijke permanente temperatuurstijging op aarde bereikt. Het behalen van de in 2015 op de klimaatconferentie in Parijs afgesproken doelen - een maximale temperatuurstijging van 2 graden, liefst 1,5 graad - raakt volgens de onderzoekers buiten bereik.

Het onderzoek gaat over de hoeveelheid CO2 in de lucht die overblijft nadat de aarde het maximale heeft geabsorbeerd. Het gaat dus niet om de mondiale uitstoot, die is de afgelopen jaren gedaald. Maar volgens Oksana Tarasova, een van de onderzoekers, is juist de cumulatieve concentratie CO2 in de lucht wat telt, zei ze tegen de BBC. Het duurt eeuwen voor CO2 wordt afgebroken.

De toename van de concentratie CO2 in de atmosfeer wordt toegeschreven aan een combinatie van menselijke activiteiten en El Nio, een klimaatfenomeen dat zorgt voor de opwarming van zeewater. Warm zeewater neemt minder CO2 op, waardoor er meer in de lucht blijft. Daarnaast zorgt El Nio voor veel bosbranden in Zuidoost-Azi, waardoor veel CO2 vrijkomt en planten en bomen, die juist veel CO2 opnemen, verdwijnen.

In de jaarlijkse rapportage van de WMO eerder dit jaar, meldde de organisatie al dat het klimaat geschiedenis heeft geschreven, met een recordstijging van de temperatuur, een uitzonderlijk geringe hoeveelheid zee-ijs en een onverminderde stijging van de zeespiegel. Ook de gemiddelde temperatuur van het zeeoppervlaktewater bereikte een recordhoogte.


https://www.trouw.nl/groen/hoogste-n...port~aa4d6d0c/

----------


## Revisor

*NRC checkt: ‘Amerikaanse vissen zijn stoned van de antidepressiva’*

Zijn Amerikaanse vissen echt zo stoned van de antidepressiva in het water dat ze zich laten opeten? Linda schreef het deze maand. Wij checkten het.

Diederik Huffels 29 oktober 2017


Foto iS
*
De aanleiding*

Het tijdschrift _Linda_ staat deze maand in het teken van alle pilletjes die we slikken. Xtc, ritalin, Prozac en Viagra; heel Holland slikt, aldus het tijdschrift. En stuk gaat over antidepressiva en andere ‘pretpillen’. Er zitten antidepressiva in ons natuurwater, schrijft de auteur. „Amerikaanse vissen zijn zelfs zo stoned van de antidepressiva dat ze zich laten opeten door roofdieren, omdat ze geen gevaar meer zien.” We checken of dat klopt.
*
Waar is het op gebaseerd?*

De auteur van het stuk haalde het voorbeeld “uit de krant”, mailt ze in een reactie. Ze wist niet meer welke. Onder andere nu.nl en Joop schreven over vissen waarbij antidepressiva waren aangetroffen in de hersens.
*
En, klopt het?*

De stukken verwijzen naar een onderzoek van augustus dit jaar door de State University of New York in Buffalo. Onderzoekers troffen resten van antidepressiva aan in de organen van vissen in de Niagara-rivier. De resten werden onder andere aangetroffen in de hersens, lever en spieren.

Volgens de onderzoekers komen de antidepressiva in het water via menselijke urine. Dat zit zo: mensen die antidepressiva slikken, plassen resten van deze medicijnen uit, rioolwaterzuiveringsinstallaties kunnen die resten niet uit het rioolwater filteren. Daardoor komt gezuiverd rioolwater met resten van antidepressiva in het natuurwater terecht.

Het is niet voor het eerst dat onderzoekers resten van antidepressiva vinden in Amerikaanse meren en rivieren. In 2005 werden antidepressiva aangetroffen in de organen van vissen in Texas. In 2010 bleek uit onderzoek, gepubliceerd in _Environmental Science & Technology_, dat er antidepressiva zaten in de organen van baarzen in de Boulder Creek in Colorado en de Fourmile Creek in Iowa. 

En het probleem is er ook in Nederland; het Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu (RIVM) waarschuwde vorig jaar nog voor de hoeveelheid medicijnen die in het Nederlandse oppervlaktewater terechtkomt. En in 2003 waarschuwde Rijkswaterstaat al voor de gevolgen van resten van geneesmiddelen in oppervlaktewater. 

Bijvoorbeeld de hormonen die in anticonceptiepillen zitten konden grote gevolgen hebben voor het hormoonsysteem van vissen.

In een ander onderzoek, van de University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee uit 2013, werd in laboratoria onderzocht wat voor effect fluoxetine, een antidepressivum dat in oppervlaktewater was aangetroffen, heeft op het gedrag van de Amerikaanse dikkop-elrits. Gedurende vier weken werd een hoeveelheid fluoxetine aan het leefwater toegevoegd die vergelijkbaar was met de hoeveelheid die in natuurwater was aangetroffen. Het toevoegen van fluoxetine had volgens de onderzoekers effect op het paringsgedrag en ook het verdedigingsgedrag van de vissen. 

Mannetjesvissen werden agressiever. En de mannetjesvissen werden ook minder alert op gevaren. In 2008 werd in een onderzoek aan de Universiteit van So Paulo dit gevolg van fluoxetine ook gezien bij meervallen en karpers.

De onderzoekers van de University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee zagen wel dat het gedrag van de vissen weer natuurlijk werd als ze weer in water zonder hoge concentraties van fluoxetine zwommen. 
*
Conclusie*

In zowel Amerikaans als Nederlands oppervlaktewater zijn de laatste jaren vissen gevonden met resten van antidepressiva in de organen. Uit andere onderzoeken is gebleken dat antidepressiva invloed hebben op het gedrag van vissen, waaronder dat ze minder alert zijn voor gevaar. We beoordelen de bewering als *waar*. 



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2017/10/29...05223-a1579119

----------


## SamirPlus

> *NRC checkt: Amerikaanse vissen zijn stoned van de antidepressiva*
> 
> Zijn Amerikaanse vissen echt zo stoned van de antidepressiva in het water dat ze zich laten opeten? Linda schreef het deze maand. Wij checkten het.
> 
> Diederik Huffels 29 oktober 2017
> 
> 
> Foto iS
> *
> ...


Ik zou mij niet zo druk maken om dieren, maar om de mensen die dieren mishandelen.
Dieren hebben geen problemen, vriend.
Die worden geleid door de Almachtige en zijn Hem dan ook heel gehoorzaam.
Mensen zijn degene die andere levende wezens, dingen tegen hun wil in laten doen. (duivels)
Zoals de slang Eva heeft misleid, zo doen mensen met levende wezens, constant.
Het is de natuur! Tegen de natuur kunnen wij niet op.
Er zijn teveel mensen op de wereld, teveel duivels, dus wat dat betreft mag de helft van de mensen wel dood of "weggevaagd" worden.
Jij noemt het kapitalisten, ik noem het gewoon mensen, de duivels van mensen.
Wij kunnen dondersgoed in harmonie leven met de Aarde, Natuur, noem het maar op, maar heel veel mensen vertikken het of verdommen het.
Het is gewoon natuurlijk om zo te leven!  :Smilie:

----------


## Olive Yao

> Dieren hebben geen problemen, vriend.


 :Confused: 
"Voor dieren is de mens de duivel"

uit Aldous Huxley, _Island_

----------


## Revisor

*Economie als religie* 

*De Mammon is dood, en wij hebben hem vermoord* 

*31 oktober 2017

Op 11 november houdt de Tsjechische econoom Tomš Sedlcek een lezing ter viering van het 140-jarig jubileum van De Groene. Eerder interviewde Frank Mulder de eigenzinnige denker in Praag over de religie van het kapitalisme.*

Kapitalisme is meer dan een model. Het is een religie, betoogt een groeiende groep eigenzinnige denkers. Kunnen economen iets leren van de theologie?

door Frank Mulder 16 oktober 2013 

‘Hebt gij niet gehoord van de dolle mens, die op klaarlichte morgen een baar goud nam, de handelsvloer op liep en onophoudelijk riep: “Ik zoek Mammon! Ik zoek Mammon!”’

Klinkt bekend? Het is de beroemde parabel van Nietzsche, van de dwaze mens die God dood verklaart. Maar dan in de versie van de Engelse wetenschapper Philip Goodchild. Bij hem is de god van het geld aan de beurt. Zo gaat het verder: ‘Omdat er daar juist veel van die lieden bijeenstonden die niet aan Mammon geloofden, verwekte hij een groot gelach. “Is hij soms uitgekocht?” vroeg de een. “Is hij failliet gegaan?” vroeg de ander. “Of is hij naar China vertrokken? Naar een belastingparadijs?” – Zo riepen en lachten zij door elkaar. De dolle mens sprong midden tussen hen in en doorboorde hen met zijn blikken. “Waar Mammon heen is?” riep hij uit. “Dat zal ik jullie zeggen! Wij hebben hem gedood – jullie en ik! Wij allen zijn zijn moordenaars! Maar hoe hebben wij dit gedaan? Hoe hebben wij de zee van rijkdom kunnen leegdrinken? Wie gaf ons de spons om de grootboeken uit te gummen? Wat hebben wij gedaan, toen wij onze bezittingen van de risico’s loskoppelden? In welke richting bewegen wij ons? Vallen wij niet aan n stuk door? Dolen wij niet als door een oneindig niets?”

De god van het geld is dood, en wij hebben hem vermoord, betoogt Goodchild in zijn verhaal over de schuldencrisis. In een tijdschrift dat niet wordt gelezen door economen, maar door theologen. En dat is geen toeval, want volgens Goodchild is economie een zaak van theologie. Het is namelijk een verhaal over crisis en verlossing, over belofte en schuld. En er is een macht waar we naar moeten luisteren omdat we zonder zijn adem niet kunnen leven. Dat lijkt verdacht veel op een god. En om dat te analyseren, zo is het idee, kunnen we niet om de theologie heen.
In een lunchrestaurant in Praag zit Tomš Sedlcek aan de gemberlimonade. De 36-jarige econoom met adhd-kenmerken raast door het leven als schrijver, theatermaker, universitair docent, adviseur van de premier en chef macro-econoom bij de Tsjechische bank csob. Hij maakte in binnen- en buitenland furore met zijn boek _Economie van goed en kwaad._ Daarin plukt hij schijnbaar achteloos uit alle economische en theologische bronnen die hij interessant vindt.

Economie is meer dan wiskunde, vindt Sedlcek. Economen doen vaak alsof markten rationeel zijn, dat er een of andere intelligentie boven ons hangt die voor rationele uitkomsten zorgt. Maar dat is een mythe. Net als de homo economicus, die continu zijn nut zou willen maximaliseren.

‘Wiskundige modellen zijn mooi, maar ze bestaan alleen maar in ons hoofd’, vertelt Sedlcek. ‘Mensen zeggen vaak: ze werken in theorie, maar niet in de praktijk. Het is natuurlijk precies omgekeerd. De realiteit werkt, maar onze theorien zijn nooit helemaal kloppend te krijgen. Daarom verzinnen we er verhalen omheen. Mythen dus.’ Dat is helemaal niet erg, vindt Sedlcek. Als we maar beseffen dat we ze zelf hebben bedacht. ‘Maar dat doet de moderne economie niet, evenmin als veel andere wetenschappers. Als je kritisch bent over de modellen, zeggen ze: kom eerst maar vijf jaar bij ons studeren, dan snap je onze bewijsvoering. Ja, dat was precies wat middeleeuwse monniken ook zeiden. Ik vind dat beide groepen verdacht veel op elkaar lijken. Toen moest je studeren bij zwarte jassen, nu bij witte jassen.’


  The Morgan Center Bridgemen Art Library & Tate Gallery, Londen 

Economen doen alsof de economie een machine is waar je vat op kunt krijgen. ‘Maar het lukt ze niet. De economie is geen losstaand ding. Het kan niet bestaan zonder de overheid. De economie is geen machine, de economie heeft een ziel, zou je kunnen zeggen.’ Sedlcek wil weten hoe die ziel is gevormd. ‘Het gaat over ethiek, het is een product van onze cultuur, van eeuwenlange discussies over goed en kwaad. Denk aan de Griekse wijsheid, of aan de joods-christelijke theologie. Zonder die erfenis had onze economie nooit in de huidige vorm kunnen bestaan.’ Als we die achtergronden beter leren kennen, aldus de Tsjech, kunnen we ook beter de mythen en de religie ontmaskeren in de moderne economie.

Goodchild en Sedlcek zijn slechts twee namen uit de groeiende groep mensen die de economie met theologische ogen wil bekijken. Neem geld. Dat is niet te reduceren tot een materieel fenomeen. Leg maar eens een briefje van honderd op tafel tijdens een vergadering. Elke paar seconden moeten onze ogen er even naar kijken. Het is macht in pure vorm, losgekoppeld van tijd en context. Dat zuigt. Theologen noemen dat spiritueel. Twintig eeuwen geleden sprak Jezus al woorden die zelfs zijn volgelingen vaak onverteerbaar vinden: ‘Je kunt geen twee heren dienen. Je kunt niet God dienen en de Mammon.’ De Mammon – een woord dat de betekenis in zich draagt van geld, zekerheid, vermogen – maakt namelijk aanspraak op de goddelijke troon. Het is een afgod. Een onrechtvaardige zelfs, volgens Jezus, een die verblindend werkt.

Hoe kan geld verblinden? Of anders gezegd: hoe kan geld zijn eigen waardensysteem meenemen? Dat wordt duidelijk als we kijken naar twee functies die geld volgens economen van oorsprong heeft. Allereerst is geld een ruilmiddel. We ruilen omdat we daarmee meer welvaart kunnen creren. Het is daarmee het grote symbool van de wederkerigheid. Door middel van geld kunnen we het kwaad, de schaarste bedwingen. Traditionele waarden, zoals liefdadigheid, worden in een maatschappij die op geld draait verdrongen door het win-win-principe. Traditionele ondeugden, zoals hebzucht en begeerte, worden daarentegen steeds positiever gewaardeerd.

Anderzijds is geld een rekenmiddel. Ook daarmee benvloedt het onze kijk op de wereld. Geld kan niet overal een even goede prijs aan geven. Denk aan liefde, natuur of saamhorigheid. Geld richt zich vooral op materie. Het sluit daarmee aan bij het utilitarisme, dat alles langs de meetlat van pijn en genot legt. Ook via die weg structureert geld de samenleving.

‘Zonder de Griekse wijsheid of de joods-christelijke theologie had onze economie nooit in de huidige vorm kunnen bestaan’

Het kapitalisme is bij uitstek het economisch systeem dat zich door geld wil laten structureren. Maar hierin gaat de invloed van geld nog een stapje verder. Geld kleurt niet alleen onze waarden. Het heeft ook ons vertrouwen nodig, stelt de Britse filosoof Simon Critchley.

‘Je kunt niet alleen instrumenteel naar economie kijken’, legt hij uit in een telefonisch interview. ‘Kapitalisme is veel meer dan een ideologie. We zien onszelf als moderne mensen zonder bijgeloof, maar kapitalisme is een geloof. De economische crisis is een geloofscrisis. In de kern is geld een vertrouwenskwestie. Niet voor niets hadden de Romeinen soms de godin Fides, Geloof, op hun munten staan. Geld is een geloofszaak.’

Dat geld de neiging heeft om op de troon te gaan zitten, zoals Jezus suggereert, herkent Critchley – die zelf overigens athest is – ook. ‘We denken dat we eerbied hebben voor wat we kunnen kopen met geld, maar dat is niet zo. We hebben eerbied voor geld. Financile markten draaien daarop. Hiermee krijgt onze hele economische orde een religieuze structuur. Het is vreemd dat men daar nauwelijks over nadenkt.’

Dat het kapitalisme een religieuze structuur heeft, betekent niet dat er een religieus dogma is. Er is alleen een religieuze cultus. Dat schreef de Duits-joodse filosoof Walter Benjamin in 1921 al, in zijn traktaat _Kapitalismus als Religion._ Willem Schinkel, socioloog en filosoof, legt uit wat hij bedoelde. ‘Kapitalisme is de cultus van de schuld. Die pint ons vast, want we hebben allemaal schuld. Krediet komt van credo, letterlijk “geloof”. In het christendom komt er nog een verlossing, maar in deze religie wordt de schuld niet afgelost. De schuld is noodzakelijk. We moeten schulden maken om de consumptie op peil te houden. Kortom, de schuld regeert ons. En omdat we er in vastzitten, kunnen we moeilijk kritiek geven.’

Net als in de oude religies zijn er fetisjen die een spirituele waarde krijgen. _Schinkel:_ ‘Zoals animistische sjamanen fetisjen maken van beelden, vangen de kredietbeoordelaars de chaotische buitenwereld in simpele beelden en lijstjes. Die krijgen macht, een spirituele waarde die meer is dan het tastbare.’

Denk aan de afwaardering van Griekenland door de kredietbeoordelaars die – als gevolg van computersystemen die blind volgen – een heel continent op de rand van bankroet brachten.

Of aan de centrale bankiers, de hogepriesters van de cultus, die met n verkeerd woord de koersen kunnen laten duikelen.

Deze vergelijking met de priesters van de primitieve cultussen wordt al jaren gemaakt door Bob Goudzwaard, emeritus hoogleraar economie aan de Vrije Universiteit – ook iemand die nooit bang is geweest voor een beetje theologie. Volgens Goudzwaard krijgen alle moderne ideologien op een gegeven moment religieuze trekken. Ook het kapitalisme. Dat heeft volgens hem te maken met een primitief mechanisme. Namelijk: de omkering van doel en middel.

Als individu of als samenleving streven we legitieme doelen na, legt hij uit in zijn boek _Wegen van hoop in tijden van crisis._ Welvaart bijvoorbeeld. Of vrede. Maar als die doelen worden bedreigd, grijpen we ieder middel of instrument aan om koste wat het kost dichter bij de doelen te komen. Economische expansie bijvoorbeeld, een ‘middel’ dat in 1957 letterlijk in het Verdrag van Rome wordt genoemd als noodzakelijke weg tot welvaart en vrede. Dat is later verder uitgewerkt in nog concretere ‘middelen’, zoals deregulering van financile markten, of de Lissabon-eis van drie procent economische groei per jaar. Iedereen, van minister tot bankier, zegt: ‘Groei is geen doel op zich, natuurlijk niet, het gaat om welvaart, om vrede, om welzijn. Maar het is wel een noodzakelijk middel.’

----------


## Revisor

Volgens Goudzwaard komen we daarmee echter in een afhankelijkheidsrelatie ten opzichte van dat middel terecht. Er vindt blikvernauwing plaats. En hier wordt het religieus, aldus Goudzwaard, want dit gebeurde in primitieve samenlevingen ook. ‘Mensen stonden, in geval van dreiging, een deel van hun macht af aan wat ze zagen als hogere machten, afgoden. Dat leidde tot een daadwerkelijke verering, waaraan normen en waarden werden aangepast.’ Er moesten soms zelfs mensen voor worden geofferd.

‘Kapitalisme is de cultus *van de schuld. Die pint ons vast, want we hebben allemaal schuld’

Deze aanpassing van waarden ziet Goudzwaard ook in de moderne economie. Maar dan rationeler en systematischer, en daarmee veel ingrijpender. ‘Zo is het een deugd geworden om in naam van dynamiek bedrijven op te knippen en over de kling te jagen’, zei Goudzwaard in een gesprek voorafgaand aan de kredietcrisis. ‘We zijn de financile markten als de motoren van de economie gaan zien. Zij moeten achter de rele economie aanjagen, om de dynamiek te behouden. Een van de vorige voorzitters van de Duitse Bundesbank, Hans Tietmeyer, zei eens in Davos: “Eindelijk hebben de financile markten controle gekregen over de politiek.”’

Misschien dat de voormalige baas van de grootste geldmachine op aarde, Lloyd Blankfein van de zakenbank Goldman Sachs, daarom tijdens de crisis met droge ogen durfde te beweren dat hij het ‘werk van God’ doet omdat hij bedrijven aan geld helpt. Hij zei er niet bij welke god.


  The Morgan Center Bridgemen Art Library & Tate Gallery, Londen 

De omkering van doel en middel wordt ook beschreven door de reeds aangehaalde Philip Goodchild, filosoof en theoloog aan de Universiteit van Nottingham. Hij schreef in 2007 het boek _Theology of Money._ ‘Niemand ziet geld als hoogste waarde’, legt hij over de telefoon uit. ‘Maar ik kijk naar de praxis. Als we in de praktijk het geld gehoorzamen, als geld onze waarden bepaalt, dan is dat onze werkelijke religie.’

Goodchild volgt dezelfde lijn als Benjamin: hij ziet geld als meer dan een ruil- of rekenmiddel. ‘Geld is in werkelijkheid schuldpapier, gecreerd door commercile banken of overheden – als het om obligaties gaat – die een rekening aanhouden bij de centrale bank. Geld is dus geen bezitting, het is een verplichting. Het is het symbool van de schuld van iemand anders. Het is dus een sociale kracht.’

Geld dat je in je zak hebt is altijd onderweg om – met winst – terug te keren naar z’n schepper. Geld zoekt altijd geld. ‘De collectieve schuld hangt als een schaduw boven onze economie en dwingt ons om geld te verdienen. We hebben hem nodig om onze doelen te verwezenlijken, maar hij legt ook beperkingen en regels op. Het is een kracht die de traditionele samenleving heeft uitgehold en een nieuwe sociale structuur heeft gegeven. Dit wijst op een godheid.’

Die godheid is overigens net zo’n machteloos afgodje als de oude goden. ‘Het systeem manipuleert met zijn zwakheid. We moeten naar de eisen van de financile markten luisteren, omdat ze anders instorten. En dat mag niet, want we zijn er afhankelijk van. De belangen van de financile markten zijn dringender geworden dan de belangen van de burgers.’

Schulden kunnen alleen maar worden ingelost met nieuw geld, dat op zijn beurt ook weer schuldpapier is. ‘Het is een val waaruit we niet kunnen ontsnappen. De economie wordt voortgedreven door een groeiende hoeveelheid schulden van mensen. Niet aan n rijke bankier die geld wil, maar van iedereen aan elkaar. Bezuinigen kan niet, omdat dat leidt tot krimp. Om de economie te doen herleven moet iemand dus schulden maken. In Engeland is nu een nieuwe huizenbubbel aan het ontstaan. Dat is een oplossing, het helpt tegen de crisis, maar het creert meteen het volgende probleem.’ Uiteindelijk zijn er maar drie manieren om schuld kwijt te raken: devalueren ten opzichte van andere landen, de inflatie laten oplopen, of failliet gaan. Op een dag zullen we dit onder ogen moeten zien, aldus Goodchild.

‘Ik heb n ding wel een beetje onderschat’, erkent Goodchild. ‘En dat is de capaciteit van centrale banken om de economie op gang te houden door de schulden over te nemen. Dit is echt een nieuwe fase in het kapitalisme. Zij zijn de nieuwe bubbel, zou je kunnen zeggen. Het geld verlaat hun rekeningen nooit, het circuleert alleen wat onderling.’ De economie kan – voor even – doordraaien.

_Goodchild:_ ‘De politieke gevolgen zijn echter enorm. De macht van de centrale banken is gigantisch geworden. Ze hebben die macht niet gegrepen, het is hun toegeworpen. Ze zijn nog aan het uitzoeken hoe ze het moeten gebruiken. Maar duidelijk is dat zij voortaan het economisch beleid bepalen. Democratisch is dat niet meer. We dienen alleen nog het belang van financile stabiliteit. We dienen de abstracte macht van het schuldpapier.’
‘De Griekse schulden*problematiek is puur theo*logie. We krijgen nog geld van ze. Of moeten we ze vergeven?’

‘De Mammon is dus dood’, gelooft Goodchild. ‘De crisis heeft de Mammon ontmaskerd. Maar de mensen willen het niet geloven. We proberen het nog te repareren. Het zal tijdelijk zijn. We zijn bezig een stervende patint in leven te houden. Misschien duurt het nog decennia, zoals in Japan. Zeepbellen kunnen eindeloos groeien, zolang de natuur de economische groei aankan. Maar zeepbellen produceren continu crises. Telkens bestaat het risico op instorting. En er zal een grote crisis ontstaan in de democratie als sociaal systeem.’

Het zijn onorthodoxe inzichten. En belangrijke ook: niet voor niets behoorden denkers als Goodchild en Goudzwaard tot het kleine clubje profeten die voorafgaand aan het uitbreken van de crisis hiervoor al waarschuwden. Hun theologische analyse hielp hen de illusies te doorzien.

Maar biedt ze ook oplossingen? Kunnen we bijvoorbeeld zonder goden? Veel theologen geloven van niet. De mens heeft een ingebakken neiging om altijd iets of iemand te aanbidden. We kunnen onszelf niet aan onze eigen haren uit het moeras trekken. We hebben bevrijding nodig, zegt Roelf Haan, ontwikkelingseconoom en theoloog. ‘Ik kan niet zonder transcendentie, zonder geloof. Geloven betekent niet dat ik me verheug in mijn mystiek, maar dat ik de wereld op een bepaalde manier interpreteer. Ik geloof dat God de geschiedenis bekijkt vanuit het gezichtspunt van de armen, de mensen die erbuiten vallen. Dat is een gezichtspunt dat niet alles verwacht van het systeem, maar ons ervan wil bevrijden.’ Dat is iets anders dan escapisme. ‘Je moet buiten het systeem denken, maar in de rele economie aan het werk.’

De christelijke theologie beweert dat er verlossing is uit de val van doel en middel. ‘Verlossing is economische taal’, zegt Sedlcek. ‘De verlossing waar de bijbel over spreekt, gaat in eerste instantie over het vrijkopen van iemand die door zijn schulden tot slavernij was vervallen. Jezus gebruikte continu economische taal. “Zonde” betekent ook “schuld”. Jezus riep het Jubeljaar uit, dat was het door de joden verwachte jaar waarin alle schulden zouden worden kwijtgescholden. Hij schrapte de boekhoudkundige berekening van goed en kwaad, en zette genade daarvoor in de plaats. Alle moraalsystemen op zoek naar schuld worden in n klap verdronken.’

Het hele idee van voor-wat-hoort-wat wordt vervangen door liefde. Liefde brengt ons uiteindelijk hoger dan de wet. Wat economen daaraan hebben? Heel veel, meent Sedlcek: ‘Neem de Griekse schuldenproblematiek. Dat is puur theologie. Volgens de wet krijgen we nog geld van ze. Of moeten we ze vergeven? En hoe vaak? Zeven maal? Zeven maal zeventig maal? Nee, dat kan niet, dat slaat nergens op. Maar vergeving sloeg in Jezus’ tijd ook al nergens op. Daarom is het ook zo mooi. En het slaat tch ergens op, want uiteindelijk gaan we het doen.’
*
Hoe komen we van de duivel af?*

De meeste economen hebben van theologie geen kaas gegeten. In economieboeken wordt het doel-middel-mechanisme van Bob Goudzwaard niet behandeld. Met een opvallende uitzondering: het begin dit jaar in Nederlandse vertaling verschenen _Hoeveel is genoeg?_ Daarin beschrijven vader en zoon Skidelsky, de n politiek econoom en lid van het Engelse Hogerhuis, de ander politiek wetenschapper, hoe wij weliswaar mooie doelen hebben – welvaart, niets mis mee – maar middelen hebben gekozen die met ons aan de haal gaan.

‘Het is de fout die Keynes al maakte’, vertelt Robert Skidelsky in een gesprek naar aanleiding van de Nederlandse vertaling van zijn boek. ‘Keynes vond hebzucht en woeker slecht, maar dacht dat we ze tijdelijk nodig hadden voor de groei van de productiviteit. Uiteindelijk, als we zo rijk zijn dat we niet meer zoveel hoeven te werken, kunnen we die ontketende hebzucht vast temmen, hoopte hij.’

Skidelsky beschrijft de doel-middel-omkering met de oeroude metafoor van het contract met de duivel. ‘Het is de klassieke fout van Faust’, aldus Skidelsky. ‘Faust was een man die volgens de traditie een contract sloot met de duivel, in ruil voor al zijn wensen. Er zijn verschillende versies, die zich afwisselend richten op geld, seks of macht, maar het einde van het liedje is altijd dat de duivel hem komt halen. Je kunt niet straffeloos de duivel voor je karretje spannen. Maar dan, begin negentiende eeuw, komt de versie van Goethe. Hij romantiseert het, en laat zien dat de deal eigenlijk best slim is. De duivel verliest uiteindelijk z’n prooi, want God blijkt aan de kant te staan van de vooruitgang en redt zijn ziel.’

Het is een fantastische illusie, zegt Skidelsky. ‘Premoderne mensen zouden daar nooit intrappen. Die weten namelijk, sinds Aristoteles al, dat het goede leven niet in de toekomst ligt. Het goede leven ligt in een manier van leven dat een doel in zichzelf is. Je kunt het niet bereiken met slechte middelen. In het Westen hebben we onze middelen machtiger laten worden dan onze doelen.’

De Skidelsky’s geven een reeks heel concrete beleidsinstrumenten om te ontsnappen aan het faustiaanse contract. Interessant n nuchter. Tot ze op de allerlaatste pagina van hun boek ineens met een koude douche komen: ‘Wij betwijfelen of een samenleving zonder de inspiratie van het geloof de ommekeer naar het goede leven wel kan maken.’

Wat moeten we dan nog met dit verhaal, in een samenleving waarin geloof op zijn retour is? _Skidelsky:_ ‘Geloof verdwijnt? Dat is een seculiere these waar ik niet in geloof. Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat we allerlei soorten religieuze opleving zullen gaan zien. En dat is maar goed ook. Mensen hebben een innerlijk motief nodig om een andere kant op te gaan. Dat gaan ze zoeken. _You wait and see.’


https://www.groene.nl/artikel/de-mam...n-hem-vermoord
_

----------


## mrz

Wow... goeie shit Revisor!

----------


## Revisor

> Wow... goeie shit Revisor!


Ja toch..!

----------


## Revisor

Door Thijs Unger  Bart-jan Dekker

*We eten plastic, we ademen plastic en het regent plastic*

*Minuscule stukjes plastic vergiftigen ons leefmilieu meer en meer. De microplastics vormen nu al een serieuze bedreiging voor ons drinkwater. Het nieuwe kabinet kondigt maatregelen aan, maar komen die niet te laat? En wat weet jij zelf van recyclen? Test je kennis met de quiz onderaan dit verhaal.*

Gea Bruinsma 01-11-17, 11:22 Laatste update: 13:48

Gesealde komkommers, winkeltasjes, fleecetruien; plastic is overal. Volgens de Amerikaanse Universiteit van Georgia is er in de afgelopen 65 jaar 8,3 miljard kilo van het materiaal gemaakt, waarvan ongeveer de helft de afgelopen dertien jaar. Bijna 80 procent van het plastic belandt op de vuilnisbelt of in het milieu.

Het bekendst is inmiddels de 'plastic soep' in de zeen en oceanen; de chemische bouillon waarin plastic flessen, rietjes, doppen, ballonnen, stukjes touw en andere gebruiksvoorwerpen de soepballen en vermicelli zijn. Per dag komt volgens de Plastic Soup Foundation 22 miljoen kilo nieuw plastic in de oceaan terecht.

Als het daarbij bleef, zou de ramp nog enigszins te overzien zijn, omdat (grote) stukken plastic zich in theorie makkelijk laten vangen. Veel ongrijpbaarder, en dus gevaarlijker, zijn de micro- en nanoplastics. Die ontstaan als de grotere stukken plastic langzaam uit elkaar vallen in het water, en steeds kleiner worden.

*Met opzet klein* 
In de maag van 95 procent van de vogels vinden we plastic terug
Suse Khn, promovenda marine research bij de Universiteit Wageningen 
Hoewel een groot deel van de kunststof onbedoeld kleiner wordt, zweven er ook ministukjes rond die zo zijn ontworpen. Ook in Nederland zijn nog steeds scrubcrmes, badschuim- en tandpastasoorten te koop waar fabrikanten 'microbeads' in verwerken. ,,Gooi je braaf je boterhamzakje in de prullenbak, dan spoel je - zonder dat je het door hebt - toch microplastics door de gootsteen als je je tanden poetst", verzucht Suse Khn, promovenda marine research bij de Universiteit Wageningen.

Hoe diep plastics in ons ecosysteem zijn doorgedrongen, ontdekte Khn tijdens haar onderzoek naar de Noordse stormvogel. ,,Die vliegt boven zee en komt daar aan zijn eten, waardoor hij voor ons interessant is", zegt ze. ,,In de maag van 95 procent van de vogels vinden we plastic terug. Het gaat om gemiddeld 0,3 gram, wat voor mensen een broodtrommel vol zou zijn. Dat is toch best een vervelend plaatje."

Ook vissen, mosselen en plankton krijgen plastic binnen, vertelt Maria Westerbos, oprichter van de Plastic Soup Foundation. ,,Het zit door de hele voedselketen heen. Als een klein diertje plastic binnenkrijgt, krijgt de vis die hem opeet dat ook binnen. Dat geldt net zo voor ons."

*Nanodeeltjes* 
Een nanodeeltje is klein genoeg om op reis te gaan door het lichaam als je het eenmaal binnenkrijgt
Heather Leslie, ecotoxicoloog aan de Vrije Universiteit Amsterdam 
  

,,Tot nu toe werd plastic vooral neergezet als een probleem van de zee."  dreamstime_xxl_41328838 

Wie vis eet, krijgt dus zeer waarschijnlijk kunststof binnen. Maar daar houdt het niet op. Naast plastic soep komt ook de term 'plastic smog' op. ,,Dit is een nieuwere ontdekking, het gaat om vezels die je inademt." Uit een onderzoek van vorig jaar bleek dat er in Parijs jaarlijks tussen de drie en tien ton synthetische vezels op de grond neerdwarrelen. ,,Het regent plastic", zegt Westerbos.

De plastic deeltjes die we kunnen inademen, zijn een stuk kleiner dan de microplastics van enkele millimeters. ,,Een nanodeeltje is klein genoeg om op reis te gaan door het lichaam als je het eenmaal binnenkrijgt. Als je het inademt of opeet en het door celwanden heen gaat, kan het dus ook in de bloedbaan en in organen terechtkomen", zegt Heather Leslie, ecotoxicoloog aan de Vrije Universiteit Amsterdam. Zij pleit voor onderzoek naar de gezondheidsrisico's van deze deeltjes.

,,Tot nu toe werd plastic vooral neergezet als een probleem van de zee", zegt Leslie. Ze bestudeerde de verspreiding en effecten van plastic in zee en is nu ook in kaart aan het brengen wat bekend is over de gezondheidsrisico's van plastic deeltjes. ,,Uit onderzoek komen de eerste signalen dat blootstelling aan plastic deeltjes negatieve effecten kan veroorzaken, zoals stress en schade aan cellen. Dit kan weer leiden tot chronische ontstekingen."

Veel ziektes, zoals kanker, hart- en vaatziekte, astma en artritis, beginnen met een chronische ontsteking, zegt Leslie. ,,Ik wil heel graag weten of plastic deeltjes daar de oorzaak zouden kunnen zijn. Er is een nieuwe theorie dat fijnstofdeeltjes in de hersenen het risico op parkinson of depressie kunnen verhogen. Hoog tijd dat dit grondig uitgezocht gaat worden, omdat er overal in ons leefomgeving plastic deeltjes verspreid zijn."

Ook Westerbos denkt dat het verband tussen gezondheid en plastic in steeds meer onderzoeken naar voren zal komen. ,,We eten het, we ademen het. Dat kan niet gezond zijn."

*Cultuurverandering* 
Zodra plastic een waarde krijgt, gooien mensen het niet zomaar weg
Marijke Boonstra van Stichting de Noordzee 
  

Statiegeld zou een oplossing kunnen zijn  ANP 

Plastic is, kortom, overal, en de effecten ervan worden nog maar net duidelijk. Wat moet er nu gebeuren? Marijke Boonstra van Stichting de Noordzee wil de bron aanpakken. ,,Plastic heeft heel handige toepassingen, en is daardoor bijna niet meer weg te denken. Toch heeft het heel weinig waarde als je het eenmaal hebt gebruikt", zegt Boonstra. ,,Zodra plastic een waarde krijgt, gooien mensen het niet zomaar weg."

Een uitbreiding van het statiegeld kan een oplossing zijn, denkt Boonstra daarom. ,,Ieder kwartaal monitoren we op Noordzeestranden het plastic afval. Onder meer doppen van frisdrankflesjes zien we heel veel." Door statiegeld zouden dergelijke flessen en hun doppen niet meer zo snel weggegooid worden als nu.

Er moet een cultuurverandering plaatsvinden, denkt ook Khn. ,,Die is al gaande", stelt ze. Ze ziet een kleine daling van de hoeveelheid plastic in de vogels. ,,Dat betekent dat de bewustwording van de mensen toch helpt. Er zijn nu opruimacties, mensen gooien minder afval op straat en ze scheiden hun plastic. Het is minder normaal om het zomaar op de grond te gooien."

Toch ziet Khn een inperking van bedrijven als onvermijdelijk, en zelfs als belangrijker. ,,Fabrikanten komen nu met veel weg. Als het ze uitkomt, gebruiken ze een synoniem op de verpakking, zodat niemand er plastic in herkent. Ook worden er veel lagen over elkaar gebruikt in verpakkingen, met verschillende eigenschappen. Dat maakt recycling moeilijk. En er wordt te veel verpakkingsmateriaal gebruikt.''

Bij dit soort kwesties zou regelgeving helpen. Toch is dat niet simpel, zegt Khn. ,,Er zijn zoveel plastics, dus bij een verbod nemen ze gewoon een andere soort. Het is echt een race tussen de wetgever en de industrie." 

*Genoeg is genoeg*

Boonstra wil ook dat vooral bedrijven worden aangepakt. ,,De industrie stopt doelbewust microbeads in cosmetica. Dat moet stoppen. We moeten toewerken naar een verbod. Er zijn genoeg duurzame alternatieven."

Westerbos is hoopvol over het nieuwe regeerakkoord. ,,Het stuurt aan op het verbieden van microplastics in cosmetica. Ik hoop dat het ze lukt."

Ze pleit verder vooral voor onderzoek naar plasticvervangers. ,,Als de uitvinder van plastic dit had geweten, had hij meteen bioplastics gemaakt. Ons huidige plastic is bijna een denkfout. Genoeg is genoeg."


https://www.ad.nl/economie/we-eten-p...stic~a9d7a6ff/

----------


## Revisor

> Ik zou mij niet zo druk maken om dieren, maar om de mensen die dieren mishandelen.
> Dieren hebben geen problemen, vriend.
> Die worden geleid door de Almachtige en zijn Hem dan ook heel gehoorzaam.
> Mensen zijn degene die andere levende wezens, dingen tegen hun wil in laten doen. (duivels)
> Zoals de slang Eva heeft misleid, zo doen mensen met levende wezens, constant.
> Het is de natuur! Tegen de natuur kunnen wij niet op.
> Er zijn teveel mensen op de wereld, teveel duivels, dus wat dat betreft mag de helft van de mensen wel dood of "weggevaagd" worden.
> Jij noemt het kapitalisten, ik noem het gewoon mensen, de duivels van mensen.
> Wij kunnen dondersgoed in harmonie leven met de Aarde, Natuur, noem het maar op, maar heel veel mensen vertikken het of verdommen het.
> Het is gewoon natuurlijk om zo te leven!



Milieuvervuiling is dierenmishandeling. Ik maak me minder druk om individuele mensen die dieren mishandelen, ik maak me eerder druk om het systeem die dat mogelijk maakt maar niet als zodanig wordt herkend.




 Facebook

*Visser vangt misvormde snoek die in plastic ring is gegroeid*

*Een amateurvisser heeft in de Saskatchewan-rivier in de Canadese provincie Alberta een enorme snoek gevangen die in de weggegooide plastic sluitring van een frisdrankfles is gegroeid. Volgens Adam Turnbull, de hengelaar in kwestie, is zijn vangst het levende bewijs van wat er kan gebeuren als onafbreekbaar afval in het milieu terechtkomt.* 

Tom Tates 31-10-17, 11:27 

Turnbull zette afgelopen weekend een aantal foto's van zijn opmerkelijke vangst op Facebook met als bijschrift: 'Ruim je rotzooi op'. Zijn post werd sindsdien al tienduizenden keren gedeeld en geliket. 

De visser – die de plastic ring van de snoek af wist te prutsen en de vis terugzette in het water – zegt niet te begrijpen waarom mensen zoiets kleins als afsluitringetjes weggooien. ,,Het past probleemloos in je tas of jaszak, waarna je het later in een afvalbak kunt werpen'', aldus Turnbull. Volgens hem gaat het om de flinterdunne afsluitring van een fles Powerade, een isotoon sportdrankje van fabrikant Coca-Cola.

De misvormde snoek leek weinig last te hebben van de opvallende vergroeiing. ,,Toen ik de vis ving, spartelde hij op de gebruikelijke wijze tegen.'' 

Het is onbekend hoe lang het dier heeft rondgezwommen met de ring waarin het vermoedelijk al op jonge leeftijd verstrikt is geraakt. Uit de reacties op de foto's wordt duidelijk dat velen Turnbulls vondst schokkend vinden. ,,Door alle plastic troep in het water gaan onnodig dieren dood'', reageert iemand. Weer een ander noemt de visser een 'regelrechte held'. ,,Je hebt het leven van een dier gered en een wereldwijd probleem aangekaart.''



https://www.ad.nl/bizar/visser-vangt...oeid~ac0c697d/

----------


## Revisor

*

Nederland doet het heel goed bij het verminderen van de uitstoot van CO2 - klopt dit wel?*

Berichten verspreiden zich vaak razendsnel, of ze nu kloppen of niet. Wij proberen de zin van de onzin te scheiden. Vandaag: Nederland doet het heel goed bij het verminderen van de uitstoot van CO2. 

Door: Gerard Reijn 30 oktober 2017, 18:48

*Van wie komt die claim?*

Eric Wiebes zei kort na zijn bediging tot minister van Economische Zaken en Klimaat tegen de NOS dat Nederland het eigenlijk al best goed doet, wat betreft klimaat. 'Waar het om gaat is de uitstoot van CO2, en daar staan we vooraan in Europa.' 

*Klopt het?*

Accountants- en adviesbureau PwC publiceerde maandag de cijfers over de zogenaamde CO2-intensiteit van de twintig grootste economien in de wereld, en rekende ook uit hoe Nederland het deed. Daarbij is de vraag: hoeveel ton CO2 stoot een economie uit om een miljoen dollar te verdienen? Voor de G20 daalde die index in 2016 met 2,6 procent. In sommige landen ging het veel harder: in het Verenigd Koninkrijk met 7,7 procent, in China met 6,5 procent (dat is het tempo dat nodig is om de doelen van de akkoorden van Parijs te halen). In de Europese Unie bedroeg de daling slechts 1,7 procent.

Nederland deed het veel slechter. Hier stg de CO2-intensiteit, met 0,1 procent. Slechts zes landen deden het nog beroerder. Dat is geen incident, zegt energie- en klimaatexpert Hans Schoolderman van PwC. 'De afgelopen jaren heeft Nederland altijd onderaan de lijst gebungeld.' Volgens PwC gaat Nederland in dit tempo op geen stukken na het doel halen dat in het regeerakkoord staat: een halvering van de CO2-uitstoot in 2030 (ten opzichte van 1990). Om dat te halen zou de CO2-intensiteit jaarlijks met 3,9 procent omlaag moeten. De afgelopen 27 jaar was het gemiddelde daling in Nederland niet meer dan een half procent per jaar. 
De uitstoot van broeikasgassen daalde van 1990 tot 2015 daalde met 8,6 procent

Dat Nederland achterloopt op dit vlak, wordt jaar in jaar uit geconstateerd door nationale en internationale wetenschappers op gebied van energie en klimaat. De uitstoot van broeikasgassen daalde van 1990 tot 2015 met 8,6 procent. In andere landen gaat het veel harder: in Frankrijk rond 15 procent, in Duitsland 25 procent en in het Verenigd Koninkrijk 35 procent. In de EU als geheel was de daling 22 procent.

De Europese Milieudienst NEA publiceert jaarlijks hoe het gaat met de emissies van de zware industrie in alle Europese landen. Sinds het begin van de metingen in 2005 is de uitstoot in Europa met 26 procent gedaald, maar in Nederland steeg de emissie met 2,7 procent.

*Eindconclusie

*Berichten verspreiden zich dankzij internet vaak razendsnel, of ze nu kloppen of niet. De Volkskrant gaat op zoek naar hele en halve onwaarheden en probeert de zin van de onzin te scheiden. Lees hier eerdere afleveringen.Wat betreft het terugdringen van de CO2-uitstoot doet Nederland het al heel lang veel slechter dan bijna alle Europese landen.



https://www.volkskrant.nl/wetenschap...-wel~a4526380/

----------


## Revisor

*Climate change could force more than a billion people to flee their homes, says major health report*

The movement of people is set to cause an international health crisis, the research from The Lancet suggests

Andrew Griffin

@_andrew_griffin 

Tuesday 31 October 2017 00:20 GMT

 
Displaced Syrians from Deir Ezzor head to refugee camps on the outskirts of Raqa. Climate change has been partly blamed for the fighting and displacement in Syria AFP/Getty 

More than a billion people could be forced to flee their homes because of global warming, according to new research.

The movement of people, as well as the various effects of climate change, could be about to trigger a major health crisis, according to a new study from _The Lancet_.

Global warming is already leading some to conclude the climate-change migrants are being forced to move because of extreme changes in the amount of rain and temperature changes destroying their ability to farm. It notes that some have blamed the Syrian conflict on migration into the cities that was caused by a drought that seems to have been induced by climate change.

It notes that “migration driven by climate change has potentially severe impacts on mental and physical health, both directly and through the disruption of essential health and social services”.

That is the conclusion of the sweeping new research, which brings together a range of different studies looking at the health impacts of climate change. It suggests that the possible impact of those changes on people’s health could be vast – and that governments must act quickly to clean up the air and address environmental problems before they begin to kill people.

The study concludes that people can adapt to some of the less dramatic changes. But there are powerful limits to the amount people can adapt, it says – and so governments need to work hard both to mitigate the effects of climate change and help people adapt to them, in an attempt to deal with that health crisis.

It says that if those recommendations are taken up, it could avoid the disasters that it sees in the future. “The indicators reveal some stark warnings for human health as well as some glimmers of hope,” said Dr Clare Goodess, a senior researcher at the Climatic Research Unit at the University of East Anglia.

The impact of air pollution in UK cities forms part of a major investigation looking at the health and social costs of climate change around the world led by a top medical journal.

The Lancet Countdown on Health and Climate Change brought together 24 institutions and inter-governmental organisations including the WHO and World Meteorological Organisation.

It found that global exposure to dangerous levels of air pollution caused by burning fossil fuels had increased by 11.2 per cent since 1990 with more than 70 per cent of cities exceeding WHO PM2.5 limits.

Many British cities and towns also broke the WHO limits for PM10s, slightly larger sooty specks considered less of a hazard than ultra-fine particles but still harmful to health.

The authors acknowledged that European Union air quality guidelines were far less stringent than those of the WHO, with an upper safety limit for PM2.5s of 25 micrograms per cubic metre.

However, they said the WHO limits represented a “safer threshold”.

The report added that 802 London schools and a high proportion of the capital’s hospitals and clinics were located in highly polluted areas “potentially putting some of society’s most vulnerable people at risk”.

Diesel-powered vehicles, which generate pollution particles, were one of the “key drivers” of poor air quality in towns and cities in the UK, said Dr Hillman.

“Unfortunately previous policies about encouraging diesel adoption have led to an increase in the amount of diesel related pollution,” he said.

In a “briefing for UK policymakers” the report called for the expansion of Clean Air Zones nationwide and wider introduction of measures similar to London’s new T-charge, which imposes a levy on drivers of the most polluting vehicles.

The report pointed out that between 2000 and 2016 there had been a 46 per cent increase in the number of weather-related disasters around the world. During the same period of time 125 million vulnerable adults over the age of 65 had been exposed to heatwaves.

In addition, climate change had increased the threat from mosquito-borne infectious diseases.

Transmission of dengue fever by the Aedes agypti mosquito had increased by 9.4 per cent since 1950.

Professor Hugh Montgomery, co-chair of The Lancet Countdown and director of the Institute for Human Health and Performance at University College London, said: “We are only just beginning to feel the impacts of climate change.

“Any small amount of resilience we may take for granted today will be stretched to breaking point sooner than we may imagine.”



Climate change could force more than a billion people to flee their homes, says major health report | The Independent

----------


## Revisor

*Klimaatchaos* Gisteren 21:15

•  BNNVARA  • 34 min 
Afgelopen maanden razen orkanen Harvey en Irma, en Maria met ongekende felheid over Houston, Sint-Maarten, Dominica en Puerto Rico. De zorgen over mogelijke gevolgen van het opwarmen van de aarde nemen hierdoor toe. 

Wetenschappers, hoge Amerikaanse oud-bestuurders en militairen stellen dat de smeltende ijskappen en extremere weersomstandigheden olie op het vuur zijn voor de bepalende conflicten in de wereld en een bedreiging vormen voor onze veiligheid. Droogte en overstromingen hebben volgens deze deskundigen een rol gespeeld bij het ontstaan van de burgeroorlog in Syri, de groei van terreurbewegingen IS en Boko Haram en de vluchtelingenstromen naar het Westen. Dit is nog maar het begin, waarschuwen ze. In Zembla Internationaal een indrukwekkende documentaire van de Amerikaanse publieke zender PBS over de impact van de klimaatveranderingen op de brandhaarden in onze wereld.

Kijk de docu hier:

https://www.npo.nl/zembla-klimaatcha...7/BV_101384730

----------


## Olive Yao

> *Economie als religie*
> 
> (...) Eerder interviewde Frank Mulder de eigenzinnige denker in Praag over de religie van het kapitalisme.[/B]
> 
> Kapitalisme is meer dan een model. Het is een religie, betoogt een groeiende groep eigenzinnige denkers. Kunnen economen iets leren van de theologie?
> 
> De god van het geld is dood, (...)


Kapitalisme is een achterlijk geloof.
"En Geld zag, dat het god was".
Vrijhandel is een dogma.

----------


## Revisor

*Economie*

*Klimaat*-meevaller* 

door Ewald Engelen 1 november 2017 

Ik erger mij groen en geel aan journalisten die regeringspartijen naar de mond praten. In Nederland heeft de macht bijna per definitie een betere pers dan de uitdagers ervan. De voorbeelden zijn legio. Denk aan _Volkskrant_-journalisten die vier jaar lang schaamteloos het ego van Dijsselbloem hebben gestreeld. Denk aan financile journalisten die klakkeloos het begrotingsdogma van Rutte hebben uitgedragen en die anno 2017, na vier jaar diepe recessie, critici nog altijd wegzetten als dwazen. Denk aan parlementaire journalisten die in 2012, en nu weer in 2017, het compromisme van regeringspartijen bewieroken. Terwijl uitdagers bijna unisono worden weggezet als populisten die ervoor terugdeinzen over hun schaduw heen te springen.

Slippendragers van de macht zijn het. Kritiekloos papegaaien ze de spin van de minister na. Neem de doorrekening van de effecten van de milieumaatregelen van Rutte III door het Planbureau voor de Leefomgeving. Die werden afgelopen maandag bekendgemaakt. Het is geen vrolijke kost. We doen bij lange na niet wat nodig is om het doel van maximaal twee graden temperatuurstijging te bereiken. En het tijdvenster om dat te doen wordt snel kleiner. Urgentie is bij Rutte III echter ver te zoeken, constateert het planbureau. Ik citeer: De emissiereductie als gevolg van de beleidsmaatregelen die in het regeerakkoord zijn genoemd is ruwweg de helft van wat nodig is om de doelstelling van 49 procent reductie te realiseren.

In gewone mensentaal: Rutte III doet slechts de helft van wat in Parijs is afgesproken en dobbelt dus doodleuk met de toekomst van onze planeet. Of nog platter: het kabinet zegt fuck you tegen onze kinderen en kleinkinderen omdat de vier partijen het lef niet hebben de financile belangen van de energie- en landbouwsector serieus te schaden.

Erger is dat zelfs die 49 procent reductie met grote onzekerheid is omgeven. De doorrekening grossiert in zinnen als: Het netto effect is nu nog niet eenduidig aan te geven, gezien het grote scala aan uitwerkingsmogelijkheden van de maatregelen. En: Ook het effect op het finale energieverbruik van de hier geanalyseerde maatregelen is nog niet eenduidig aan te geven. En: Niet alle maatregelen die in het regeerakkoord zijn genoemd, zijn al concreet genoeg om hier te kunnen worden doorgerekend. Om te concluderen: Het regeerakkoord is duidelijk veel meer op 2030 en de lange termijn gericht dan op 2020. En: De invoering van veel maatregelen zal te veel doorlooptijd vereisen om in 2020 al effecten te hebben. Het leidt tot boterzachte ramingen die uiteenlopen van elf tot 26 megaton aan emissiereductie.


Fuck you, zegt het kabinet tegen onze kinderen

 Nu mijn ergernis. Via _De Telegraaf_ weet nieuwbakken milieuminister Wiebes er een klimaatmeevaller van te maken. Ik verzin het niet. Zie dit citaat: Het nieuwe kabinet heeft een klimaatmeevaller: de uitstoot van broeikasgassen daalt sneller dan verwacht. De opgave om de ambities van kabinet-Rutte III te halen is daardoor kleiner geworden.

Die meevaller komt doordat het Planbureau voor de Leefomgeving op dezelfde manier te werk gaat als het Centraal Planbureau. Het zet de effecten van nieuw beleid af tegen die van ongewijzigd beleid, het zogenaamde basispad. Dat pad wordt jaarlijks herzien. Het kabinet ging uit van oude effectramingen die minder gunstig zijn dan de nieuwe. Daar komt de klimaatmeevaller van Wiebes vandaan. Het kabinet hoeft minder te doen om die halvering van uitstoot te realiseren die nodig is om de doelstellingen van het akkoord van Parijs niet te halen. Want dat blijft de constante, wat ook het basispad is: we gaan maar de helft doen van waar we ons in Parijs toe hebben verplicht.

Je kunt de politieke brille van de man alleen maar bewonderen. Want het frame van klimaatmeevallers dreigt de boodschap dat Rutte III veel te weinig doet om de toekomst van onze planeet veilig te stellen te overvleugelen. Het roept de interessante vraag op waarom het verwijt van feitenvrije politiek alleen populisten aankleeft en niet het establishment. Spreken van meevallers terwijl je de toekomst van je kleinkinderen offert op het altaar van de winstgevendheid van je voormalige werkgever (Shell) is wat mij betreft net zo feitenvrij. En omdat Wiebes aan de knoppen zit en dus echt iets kan doen is het eigenlijk veel kwalijker.

En natuurlijk trapt een deel van de journalisten er met open ogen in. Via het ANP, ooit een degelijk persbureau, komt het terecht in _De Telegraaf,_ de grootste krant van Nederland. Dat Wiebes Shell de hand boven het hoofd wil houden, snap ik. Maar waarom journalisten hem daarmee weg laten komen niet. Is het domheid, laksheid, gemakzucht of overmatige onderdanigheid? Geen idee.



https://www.groene.nl/artikel/klimaat-meevaller

----------


## Olive Yao

> Je kunt de politieke brille van de man alleen maar bewonderen.


'Politieke brille'? Welnee.

Verdiep me op dit moment in IIS-zaken van een sigarettenfabrikant tegen landen (Togo, Namibi, Uruguay, Australi, Noorwegen). Sigarettenfabrikanten stellen de verplichting van neutrale sigarettenpakjes voor als 'onteigening van hun intellectuele eigendom'.  :maf: 

Denken kapitalisten nu werkelijk dat mensen in hun misleiding, leugens, bedrog en manipulatie - in hun besodemieterij, oplichting en chantage - blijven trappen?


Over plastic:

Zie hoe de kapitalistische plastic-lobby in het geweer komt:

Leaked industry slides reveal insights on the chemical industry’s lobbying strategy

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Sigarettenfabrikanten bedreigen en chanteren afrikaanse landen

Diverse thema's komen hier bij elkaar.

_overzicht_

 :haha:  Sigarettenfabrikanten dreigen met IIS-zaken.

 :haha:  Ze stellen neutrale sigarettenpakjes voor als 'onteigening van intellectuele eigendom'.

 :haha:  Deze zijn een 'handelsbeperking' (en 'vrijhandel' is een dogma, weet je):

The Regulations are unlawful in their entirety as a result of procedural impropriety  The warning requirements [on cigarette packets] constitute an unjustifiable barrier to international trade.
uit een petitie van een sigarettenfabrikant tegen Kenya

 :haha:  Een onverhuld dreigement:

As a country whose economy heavily relies on exports, Togo can ill afford to anger its international partners by introducing plain packaging.
uit een brief van een sigarettenfabrikant aan Togo

 :haha:  Regels voor sigaretten zijn economisch schadelijk:

[A proposal for a new 2% tax on the industry in Kenya] ... is arbitrary, capricious and inaccessible  it will have a significant effect on cigarette manufacturers and importers putting at risk further investment and direct and indirect employment opportunities in Kenya.
uit een petitie van een sigarettenfabrikant tegen Kenya

Ugandas economy has benefitted significantly from BATs tobacco business, employing 200 Ugandans and 1500 extra in the tobacco buying season. This has helped to alleviate poverty and improve welfare in urban and rural areas (...)
uit een brief van een sigarettenfabrikant aan Uganda

The draft regulations which you have published deal with a wide range of issues which will have a massive impact not only on the tobacco industry but also on a wider scale on the Namibian economy at large.
uit een brief van een sigarettenfabrikant aan Namibi

 :haha:  Dreigement om een fabriek te sluiten:

If these measures are brought into effect, the economic and social impact will be extremely negative. They could even threaten the continuation of our factory which has operated in Bobo Dioulasso for more than fifty years with more than 210 salaried employees.
uit een brief van een sigarettenfabrikant aan Burkina Faso

 :haha:  Het is discriminatie van sigarettenfabrikanten:

Your Petitioner alleges and shall demonstrate that the Tobacco Control Act, read as a whole, has the effect of unjustifiably singling out the tobacco industry for discriminative treatment.
uit een petitie van een sigarettenfabrikant tegen Uganda

 :haha:  Regels voor sigaretten moeten reasonable, proportionate and evidence-based zijn; voor 'evidence' schakelen sigarettenfabrikanten pr-bureau's en lobbyisten in; 'twijfel zaaien in het publieke debat' is een sinds de jaren 1950 in de VS beproefde strategie.


bron . . . .andere bron . . . .e. a.

----------


## mark61

> Dat Wiebes Shell de hand boven het hoofd wil houden, snap ik. Maar waarom journalisten hem daarmee weg laten komen niet. Is het domheid, laksheid, gemakzucht of overmatige onderdanigheid? Geen idee.


Dat is heel simpel. Als je brutaal wordt tegen de macht krijg je geen toegang meer, geen interviews. Dan kan je je carrire wel op je buik schrijven. En de hypotheek moet nog betaald.

Shell is heilig in Nederland; geen regering die ooit iets zal doen wat negatief uitpakt voor Shell. Dat bedrijf is achterlijk, een oliedomme kolos die niets anders kan dan hetzelfde blijven doen als ze altijd al deden. Innovatie, ombouwen naar een duurzame energieleverancier, het komt niet eens bij ze op.

Nederland is achterlijk.

----------


## nacht

> "En Geld zag, dat het god was".


doet me aan de oude swans denken

----------


## Revisor

*Wrakkige spullen, een vorm van vandalisme*

*Maria van der Heijden en Jos Reinhoudt* – 17:34, 3 november 2017

'Systeem van kopen, weggooien en dan weer opnieuw kopen is fijn voor fabrikanten van witgoed, maar de afgedankte stroom producten is ook permanent.'  Hollandse Hoogte / David Rozing

Dat producten gepland verouderd raken is niet meer van deze tijd, menen Maria van der Heijden en Jos Reinhoudt van Maatschappelijk Verantwoord Ondernemen Nederland.

Doelbewust kapotmaken van andermans spullen, dat is over het algemeen niet erg geaccepteerd. Vernieling, vandalisme en graffiti zijn strafbaar, en terecht. Daarom is het niet acceptabel dat 'geplande veroudering' niet alleen volkomen legaal is, maar zelfs gangbare praktijk bij veel producten, van wasmachines tot koffiezetapparaten en van tablets tot inktjetprinters.

Geplande veroudering of 'planned obsolescence' houdt in dat een fabrikant zijn producten op zo'n manier bouwt dat ze op een bepaald moment automatisch kapotgaan. Na zoveel keer gebruiken komt er volautomatisch een signaal dat 'de inkt op is' of dat bepaalde updates, apps of software niet meer genstalleerd kunnen worden. De functionaliteit van het apparaat wordt in hoog tempo minder en na een tijdje kun je hem weggooien. En een nieuwe kopen, uiteraard.

Het zou beter zijn als spullen langer meegaan. Het systeem van kopen, weggooien en dan weer opnieuw kopen is fijn voor fabrikanten van smartphones, witgoed en gadgets, want dat garandeert een permanente markt. Het nadeel is dat ook de stroom afgedankte producten permanent is.

*Minimum levensduur*

Voor het milieu en consumenten zou het fijn zijn als spullen langer meegaan, of op z'n minst gemakkelijk gerepareerd kunnen worden. Het Europees Parlement dringt daarom aan op maatregelen zoals een verplichte minimum levensduur, langere garantietermijnen en meer duidelijkheid over wat consumenten mogen verwachten.

Ook moeten spullen beter te repareren zijn, vindt het parlement. Nu werken fabrikanten reparatie van hun eigen kapotte producten soms actief tegen, bijvoorbeeld door onderdelen niet te leveren of reparaties door de eigen servicediensten peperduur te maken.

*Goede tegenbeweging*

Repair Cafs vormen een goede tegenbeweging. Daar kunnen mensen gratis terecht die langer plezier willen hebben van hun koffiezetapparaat of printer. Er zijn inmiddels honder- den Repair Cafs wereldwijd, een teken dat veel fabrikanten zelf niet in staat zijn hun eigen producten te onderhouden.


Het Europees Parlement laat in het midden of fabrikanten hun producten doelbewust zo wrakkig in elkaar zetten of niet. Opzet is lastig te bewijzen. Dat opzettelijke, geplande veroudering niet nieuw is, is wel zeker. Al in 1937 kwamen fabrikanten van gloeilampen overeen dat de gewenste levensduur van een peertje zo'n 1000 uur moest zijn.

*Beruchte gloeilamp*

Van ver vr die deal stamt de beruchte gloeilamp in de brandweerkazerne van Livermore, Californi. Die brandt al sinds 1901 onafgebroken. Een product met een levensduur van een eeuw, het kan dus wel.

Het is jammer dat er wetgeving nodig is om geplande veroudering te beindigen. Het zou beter zijn als bedrijven onomwonden stelling nemen tegen geplande veroudering en zich er hard voor maken deze vorm van vandalisme uit te bannen. Dat kan door veel betere producten te maken en bij voorbaat al rekening te houden met reparaties die nodig zijn door normale slijtage.

*Leasen of verhuren*

Een andere oplossing is om spullen niet te verkopen, maar te leasen of te verhuren. Als er dan wat stuk gaat, zit niet de consument maar de fabrikant zelf met de brokken. Als de leverancier van die 100-jarige gloeilamp licht had verhuurd in plaats van een lamp had verkocht, had hij allang kunnen aanbieden het peertje gratis om te ruilen voor een ledlampje.

Onder meer Philips en Auping werken al op die manier: ze verkopen lichturen en slaapplekken in plaats van gloeilampen en matrassen. Bedrijven die hun eigen producten nog wel opzettelijk kapot laten gaan kunnen er een voorbeeld aan nemen.



https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/wrakkige...isme~a9a45b55/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Jammer dat je bovenstaand (uitstekende) artikel uit trouw plakt in een topic onder de titel "de kern van mijn verhaal". Zo'n artikel verdient een betere plaats op dit forum. Het gaat namelijk niet over "jouw verhaal". Jouw verhaal bestaat voornamelijk uit copy past en klagen over het westen. Egocentrisch om zoveel werk van anderen te plakken in een topic ter meerder glorie van jou. De topictitel "de kern van mijn verhaal" slaat met al dat plakwerk daarom ook nergens meer op. "Mijn plakboek" komt dichter in de buurt.

----------


## Revisor

> Jammer dat je bovenstaand (uitstekende) artikel uit trouw plakt in een topic onder de titel "de kern van mijn verhaal". Zo'n artikel verdient een betere plaats op dit forum. Het gaat namelijk niet over "jouw verhaal". Jouw verhaal bestaat voornamelijk uit copy past en klagen over het westen. Egocentrisch om zoveel werk van anderen te plakken in een topic ter meerder glorie van jou. De topictitel "de kern van mijn verhaal" slaat met al dat plakwerk daarom ook nergens meer op. "Mijn plakboek" komt dichter in de buurt.



Domme ezelsreactie.

Het enige wat je doet is als een dolle debiel achter me aan lopen en elke keer dezelfde ad hominem aanval lanceren. Dat is geen uitdaging voor mij. Hou daar nou eens mee op. Is te kinderachtig en dwingt mij elke keer om je als een klein kind een draai om je oren te geven. 

Anyhow.

Mijn verhaal heb ik al verteld: Ik leg een verband tussen de kaptialistische economie en de problemen die het in de wereld veroorzaakt.

Artikelen die ik plaats zijn om mijn verhaal met feiten en nieuwsberichten ondersteunen.

Dit nieuwsberichtje is voor mij oud nieuws. Als je deze topic had gelezen dan had je dit ook geweten.

Zie mijn reactie op mark in deze topic:




> Doe niet zo dom man, Je zwetst. Alsof vooruitgang en het in stand houden van een goed leven alleen samen kan gaan met de milieuvervuiling, plundering, uitroeing van dieren van de aarde en onderdrukking van 3/4 van de aardse bevolking.
> 
> Wat je nu doet is gewoon intellectuele luiheid promoten en je hoofd in het zand steken.
> 
> Kijk deze docu in deze topic, kun je wat van leren in plaats van bang te zijn voor verandering die hoe dan ook noodzakelijk is.
> 
> Nieuw verdienmodel om vernietiging kapitalistisch economisch systeem tegen te gaan






> Verdienmodel was vroeger dat men geld verdiende aan problemen oplossen, nu is het kapitalistische verdienmodel dat men geld verdient aan het creeren van problemen. Denk aan de levencycli van producten die bewust kort worden gehouden om telkens geld aan te verdienen. Maar dat levert ons wel onnodige rommel op.





> Meelezers kijk alsjeblieft de docu. Is een hele mooie docu. Het is geen droge abstracte shizzle. Het vertelt op eenvoudige maar heel intelligente wijze waar de kern van het probleem zit en wat een mogelijke oplossing is. Dit is maar 1 oplossing. 
> 
> Er komt een mooie scene in van een kunstproject. Gaat over emotie/gevoel.
> 
> 
> https://www.npo.nl/vpro-tegenlicht/0.../VPWON_1232897





> Nummer twee is een vervolg:
> 
> https://www.vpro.nl/programmas/tegen...-de-aarde.html



Bovenstaande reacties kun je hier vinden:

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schri...ml#post5593466


In 2015 had ik het er al over, en die topic heb jij ook gelezen:

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schri...egen-gaan.html


Vergeetachtige luie haatsodemieter!

----------


## Revisor

> .
> Sigarettenfabrikanten bedreigen en chanteren afrikaanse landen
> 
> Diverse thema's komen hier bij elkaar.
> 
> _overzicht_
> 
>  Sigarettenfabrikanten dreigen met IIS-zaken.
> 
> ...



*Hoe tabaksfabrikanten Afrikaanse landen onder druk zetten*

Via bedreigingen en rechtszaken proberen tabaksfabrikanten strenge regulering in groeimarkt Afrika tegen te gaan, zo onthult _The Guardian_.

Huib de Zeeuw 12 juli 2017 


Een rookzone in Zuid-Afrika tijdens het WK voetbal in 2010. Foto Nic Bothma/EPA

De grote angst voor tabaksfabrikanten is dat ze door strenge regulering en hoge belastingen bijna niemand meer sigaretten koopt. Experts schatten dat in 2050 slechts 5 procent van de Amerikanen nog rookt. Om de miljardenbusiness niet in gevaar te brengen richten de multinationals hun pijlen steeds meer op voormalige ontwikkelingslanden in Zuidoost-Azi en op groeimarkt Afrika. En daarvoor worden alle wapens ingezet, zo onthult de Britse krant _The Guardian_ in een intigrerend onderzoeksverhaal.*

Dreigen met minder investeringen en verlies van werkgelegenheid*

Het strijdtoneel is de rechtbank. _The Guardian_ kreeg inzicht in een groot aantal documenten die British American Tabacco (BAT), een van de grootste tabaksfabrikanten met merken als Dunhill, Lucky Strike en Pall Mall, heeft ingediend bij rechtbanken in verschillende Afrikaanse landen. De belangrijkste zaak dient volgende maand bij het Hooggerechtshof in Kenia. Inzet is het tegenhouden van anti-rookbeleid en een belastingverhoging van 2 procent. 

De advocaten van BAT zetten de Keniaanse overheid onder druk door te dreigen met minder investeringen en verlies van werkgelegenheid.
“[A proposal for a new 2% tax on the industry in Kenya] … is arbitrary, capricious and inaccessible … it will have a significant effect on cigarette manufacturers and importers putting at risk further investment and direct and indirect employment opportunities in Kenya.”

Niet alleen Kenia, ook in zeven andere Afrikaanse landen probeert BAT en andere tabaksfabrikanten te profiteren van de gebrekkige regelgeving op dit gebied. Bij elke poging om het roken te ontmoedigen bestoken legers van advocaten de desbetreffende regering onder de dreiging van geldverslindende rechtszaken. Ook zou er sprake zijn van omkoping. De tabaksproducent is zo bewust van haar machtsfactor dat het bedrijf er niet voor terugdeinst om te claimen dat het heeft “bijgedragen” aan het terugdringen van de armoede, zo laat onderstaande passage zien in de zaak die speelt in Oeganda.
“Uganda’s economy has “benefitted… significantly” from BAT’s tobacco business, employing 200 Ugandans and 1500 extra in the tobacco buying season. “This has helped to alleviate poverty and improve welfare in urban and rural areas …” 

In het uitgebreide onderzoeksverhaal reageert BAT op de beschuldigingen door te stellen dat ze niet tegen reguleringen zijn, maar “wanneer er verschillende interpretaties zijn van reguleringwetgeving dan vinden wij het volstrekt redelijk om de rechtbank om een oordeel te vragen”. 

Lees hier het onderzoeksverhaal in The Guardian: 2.800 woorden, leestijd: 12 minuten Threats, bullying, lawsuits: tobacco industry’s dirty war for the African market 



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2017/07/12...etten-a1566416

----------


## Revisor

*Big Tobacco puts countries on trial as concerns over TTIP deals mount*

*As Philip Morris sues Uruguay over its health warnings, the tiny country has found itself a test case for big business lawsuits that could hit the EU*

Jim Armitage 

@ArmitageJim 

Tuesday 21 October 2014 07:46 BST

Tiny Uruguay may not seem a likely front line in the war of the quit smoking brigade against Big Tobacco.
But the Latin American country has unwittingly found itself not just in the thick of that battle, but in the middle of an even bigger fight – that of the rising opposition to international free trade deals.

Philip Morris is suing Uruguay for increasing the size of the health warnings on cigarette packs, and for clamping down on tobacco companies’ use of sub-brands like Malboro Red, Gold, Blue or Green which could give the impression some cigarettes are safe to smoke.

The tobacco behemoth is taking its legal action under the terms of a bilateral trade agreement between Switzerland – where it relatively recently moved from the US – and Uruguay. The trade deal has at its heart a provision allowing Swiss multinationals the right to sue the Uruguayan people if they bring in legislation that will damage their profits.

The litigation is allowed to be done in tribunals known as international-state dispute settlements (ISDS), ruled upon by lawyers under the auspices of the World Trade Organisation.

Such an ISDS agreement is also core to the EU’s planned Transatlantic Trade and Investment Partnership (TTIP) treaty being negotiated with the US. The critics of TTIP fear the tribunals will see US multinationals sue European governments in such areas as regulating tobacco, health and safety, and quality controls.

In the UK, critics have been particularly vocal about fears US healthcare companies now running parts of the NHS might use ISDS tribunals to sue future British governments wanting to reverse the accelerating privatisation of parts of the health service.

The British Government argues that such worries are “misguided” and says TTIP will create jobs and be good for the economy. ISDS agreements are necessary to give companies the confidence to invest, it says, particularly in more politically unstable countries.

The Marlboro maker is suing Uruguay – population 3.4 million – over its decision to increase the size of health warnings on cigarette packets from 50 per cent of the cover to 80 per cent.

Last week, Uruguay filed its 500-page defence, claiming that its government has a right and a duty to safeguard the health and wellbeing of its citizens and is complying with international treaties on tobacco controls.

Silvina Echarte Acevedo, the legal adviser leading the Uruguayan ministry of public health’s case, told The Independent: “They are bullying us because we are small. This is like David and Goliath. But we will fight because it is our right and duty as a government to protect our citizens’ health.”

Ms Echarte Acevedo said it wasn’t just through the ISDS that Philip Morris had been putting on the squeeze. It closed its factory in Uruguay during the dispute, leaving 40 workers out of jobs. However, she said the government had re-employed eight of them as anti-smoking health advisers, while the others had found work elsewhere.

The defence cites Uruguay’s obligations under the World Health Organisation’s 2005 Framework Convention on Tobacco Control which has now been signed up to and enacted by nearly 200 countries and includes recommendations for health warnings on packs.

Uruguay, whose GDP of $53bn (32bn) is dwarfed by Philip Morris’s annual revenues of $80bn, went ahead with its smoking curbs unbowed by the litigation, which has been dragging on since 2009 at a cost to the country of millions of dollars. Despite the lawsuit, it has gone further, banning cigarettes from being on show in shops.

It started its crackdown on smoking in 2005, at a time when 40 per cent of adults smoked. Now, only 23 per cent of Uruguayans still have the habit. Among the young, where a third of all 12-17-year-olds smoked before, only 13 per cent do now. Such facts form a key part of the country’s response to Philip Morris’s suit.

The Uruguayan case pre-dates the more famous but similar ISDS case brought by Philip Morris against Australia when the country banned logos on cigarette packets. The tobacco giant’s attack on Australia, which is ongoing, led New Zealand to U-turn on a decision to follow its bigger neighbour with plain packaging.

Philip Morris said: “The two regulations we’re challenging in Uruguay, and the one we’re challenging in Australia, arbitrarily and unjustifiably restrict legitimate businesses from using their brands and trademarks to sell their products.

“Building a brand is a long-term significant investment which these governments have severely damaged, despite their pledge under binding international treaties not to deprive investors of their property without fair compensation in return.”

It claimed Australia’s and Uruguay’s actions went further than “virtually any other country” and said tax records from cigarette sales showed they had “no effect at all” on consumption.

Patricia Lambert, director of the Campaign for Tobacco Free Kids, warned: “Britain is considering plain packaging of cigarette products. It is likely the cigarette industry will challenge that as well. The whole purpose of this is to intimidate other governments who will feel they can’t afford to take on the big companies.


Big Tobacco puts countries on trial as concerns over TTIP deals mount | The Independent

----------


## Hawa

Onze Aarde draait om haar as
het ijs smelt en de dieren lijden
de mens zweert er oeverloos op los
in losse flodders
en klodders
gif
die zij dus smijten op spinnen,wespen,vliegen,
onkruid,en onwelriekende geuren,

Wij moeten niet zo zeuren
over die plastic zak uit de winkel
kijken wat er nog wel 
inpast zonder die gif producten

Lekker schone huisje
nog niet een pluisje op je muis
voel je thuis
in je eigen chemische huis.

Alles zo strak in de lak
je tuin erbij gelapt
in tegels in kleur
geen gezeur
in onkruidje
roert mij niet.

Men jankt de sterren van de hemel
men ziet
die vogel niet eens meer
die spin op het raam
die vlieg in de keuken
die wesp in je verdomde glas
die mier in de keuken
die muis en die rat
We hebben het allemaal al gehad
en willen dit niet meer.

Roei het uit
met die spuit
lekker roeien dus uit
in gif en verdelgen.

En dan je eigen snuit opgepoetst en wel
komt ook van die Unilever en die Shell!

Lekker ruiken in je huis
alles opgeruimd en netjes
misselijkmakend
menselijk dier
het interesseert hun geen enkele zier.

En maar janken en maar zieken
en zelf
zo hypocriet
verderfelijk
het is allemaal
dus erfelijk.

fijne dag iedereen.....

----------


## Revisor

*'Ons gevaarlijke, achterhaalde economisch model is toe aan een radicale verandering'*

*Maurice van Turnhout*– 20:53, 7 november 2017

Philipp Blom (Hamburg, 1970) studeerde filosofie en Joodse Studies in Wenen en filosofie in Oxford.  Martijn Gijsbertsen*

Interview*'
Vertrouwen in de toekomst', luidt het motto van het derde kabinet-Rutte. Volgens filosoof en historicus Philipp Blom ontbreekt juist dit vertrouwen in westerse samenlevingen, met alle rampzalige gevolgen van dien.

In zijn nieuwe boek 'Wat op het spel staat' voert filosoof en historicus Philipp Blom een gedachtenexperiment uit. Hij blikt vanuit 2067 terug op de huidige tijd en verwondert zich: met alles wat al bekend was over massale werkeloosheid door robotisering en de invloed van de mens op klimaatverandering, waarom 'klampten de mensen zich in die tijd zo vast aan een economisch model dat gevaarlijk en achterhaald was, waarom zijn er geen massademonstraties en gewapende opstanden geweest om een snelle en resolute verandering teweeg te brengen?'

Mensen koesteren liever het heden, dan dat ze nadenken over een ongewisse toekomst met de dreiging van voedselschaarste, ecologische rampen en volksverhuizingen, stelt Blom. Vreemd is dat niet, denkt hij: "De keuzes waar we nu voor staan, zijn overweldigend. Het is niet makkelijk om het onbekende tegemoet te treden en een systeem op te geven dat nu nog afdoende functioneert."

Toch is dat volgens Blom wel wat we moeten doen: het beest in de bek kijken, nadenken, debatteren, radicaal veranderen.

De schrijver noemt het 'intellectueel betuttelend' om alle problemen die hij signaleert bij het marktkapitalisme in de schoenen te schuiven. "Vlak na de Tweede Wereldoorlog was het consumentisme een uitstekend vehikel voor de opbouw van een meer vreedzame samenleving", verklaart Blom. "De kracht van het marktkapitalisme is dat mensen met tegenstrijdige belangen toch aan dezelfde maatschappij deel kunnen nemen. Het maakt niet uit welk geloof je aanhangt, of je homo bent of hetero, zwart of blank, zolang je maar je boterham verdient."

*Waar gaat het dan volgens u mis?*

"In onze maatschappijen wordt groei als hoogste doel gezien. Stel je voor dat een bedrijf als businessmodel heeft om _ad infinitum_ te blijven groeien, anders gaat het failliet. Niemand zou toch geld lenen aan zo'n bedrijf? Toch werken onze maatschappijen wel zo. Ze zijn niet flexibel, als ze krimpen ontstaat er direct een ramp. Groei lijkt me een runeus model, zeker als we daarvoor steeds meer grondstoffen verbruiken, steeds meer vuil produceren, steeds meer kunstmatige verlangens aanwakkeren bij consumenten."

In de komende jaren verandert onze samenleving ingrijpend door digitalisering. De klok tikt, waarschuwt Blom, de opmars van de machines is onvermijdelijk en we moeten snel beslissen hoe we daarmee om willen gaan. "Als historicus put ik er hoop uit dat omwentelingen zich heel snel kunnen voltrekken. Als je mensen in de achttiende eeuw had verteld dat de slavernij in de volgende eeuw zou eindigen, hadden zij tegengeworpen dat het onmogelijk was, tegennatuurlijk, immoreel, economisch onverantwoord."

Volgens Blom duiken de meeste mensen weg voor vraagstukken over de toekomst. Hij onderscheidt in het huidige politieke veld twee grote stromingen: markt en vesting. Het marktkapitalistische kamp wil vooral continuteit, terwijl de vestingdenkers (Bloms term voor populistische politici) teruggrijpen op een gedealiseerd verleden. In tegenstelling tot de marktdenkers hebben de vestingdenkers wl een scherp oog voor de weeffouten van het kapitalisme, meent Blom.

"De traditionele belofte van de liberale democratie was dat hard werken loonde", legt hij uit. "Je kinderen zouden het beter krijgen dan jij. Sinds ongeveer dertig jaar is dat pact tussen staat en burgers gebroken. Enerzijds is er een nieuwe klasse van miljardairs ontstaan en aan de andere kant heb je een groeiende klasse van vakmensen wier loon stagneert. Mensenrechten gelden onder alle omstandigheden, consumentenrechten heb je alleen als je consumeert. Zonder geld val je dus buiten het systeem. Hoe democratisch is dat nog? Democratie is in zekere zin een fictie, een noodzakelijke fictie die ons heeft geleerd dat we macht kunnen verdelen zonder bloed te vergieten. Mensen geloven alleen in die fictie als ze de gerechtvaardigde hoop koesteren dat ze binnen het systeem een bestaan kunnen opbouwen."

De vestingdenkers hebben heel goed door dat het systeem oneerlijk is, zegt Blom, ze trekken alleen de verkeerde conclusies. "Volgens hen pakt de asielzoeker het werk van de vakmensen af, maar het is juist de robotisering die deze banen bedreigt."

*Signaleert u geen andere stromingen naast markt en vesting?*

"In de laatste Nederlandse verkiezingen sprak alleen Jesse Klaver over de problemen waar ik het over heb. Het zou volgens mij goed zijn als Europeanen van tussen de 16 en de 30 in heel Europa hun eigen verkiezingen houden. En dat ze dan een jongerendelegatie naar Brussel sturen die wetten en wetsvoorstellen toetst, want zij moeten over veertig jaar leven met de gevolgen van die wetgeving."

*Wat voor conclusies zouden die jongeren trekken?*

"Misschien dat we minder moeten consumeren en minder energie moeten verbranden. Je kunt je identiteit ook vormgeven door acties in de gemeenschap, in plaats van door dure merkkleding te dragen. Digitalisering kan nog steeds een positieve nieuwe maatschappij voortbrengen, eentje met een universeel basisinkomen, waarin mensen niet meer verplicht zijn om te werken. In zo'n maatschappij moeten we onszelf opnieuw definiren: wie zijn we, als we niet meer samenvallen met ons werk, wat is dan onze sociaal-maatschappelijke waarde als mens?"

*Zo'n nieuw mensbeeld noemt u een tweede Verlichting, met weglating van de fouten van de eerste. Wat bedoelt u daar precies mee?*

"Veel verlichtingsdenkers vonden dat alleen een handjevol uitzonderlijke mensen in staat was tot de rede, de grote massa niet. Dat is een misverstand, want mensen zijn berhaupt geen rationele wezens. Wij verlangen niet naar het optimaliseren van onze marktpositie, maar naar gekke dingen als verliefd worden en het krijgen van kinderen. Volgens de klassieke economische theorie zijn dat hele domme dingen, want ze maken je kwetsbaar, minder rijk, minder flexibel. Toch zijn het zaken waar de meeste mensen naar verlangen. Diderot schreef dat wij mensen 'aapjes met verlangens' zijn. Van andere primaten weten we dat zij onder bepaalde omstandigheden vreedzaam, altrustisch en solidair kunnen leven. Als je de omstandigheden aanpast, worden ze gewelddadig, egostisch en angstig. De centrale vraag is dus: onder welke omstandigheden kan het dier homo sapiens goed leven binnen de ecologische context van zijn thuisplaneet?"

*Ziet u al een beweging samenkomen die uw hoop op een omwenteling versterkt?*

"Nog niet. Op festivals en debatten ontmoet ik altijd hetzelfde soort mensen: liberaal, hoogopgeleid. Zij zijn al bekend met de problematiek waar ik over spreek. In de Weense volksbuurt waar ik woon, hebben mensen nog nooit van deze problemen gehoord. We moeten het debat dus democratiseren. Daarbij kan een site als Twitter nooit een ontmoeting tussen mensen vervangen. Dat verhoudt zich als internetporno tot seks. Volgens mij moeten we in het debat een beetje minder porno hebben en een beetje meer seks. Dan ontstaat een kritische massa van mensen die het belangrijk genoeg vindt om over deze problemen na te denken."

Die kritische massa is er voorlopig nog niet, verzucht Blom, en het gaat erom spannen. "Ik verkeer in een schizofrene positie. Als historicus vind ik dit een prachtige tijd om in te leven, maar als tijdgenoot vind ik hem ook angstaanjagend."

_Philipp Blom: Wat op het spel staat. De Bezige Bij; 224 pagina's; € 19,99._
*Philipp Blom*

_Philipp Blom (Hamburg, 1970) studeerde filosofie en Joodse Studies in Wenen en filosofie in Oxford. Hij schrijft voornamelijk over moderne cultuurgeschiedenis. Eerder werden zijn boeken 'De duizelingwekkende jaren' (2009), 'Het verdorven genootschap' (2010), 'Alleen de wolken' (2014) en 'De opstand van de natuur' (2017) in het Nederlands vertaald.


https://www.trouw.nl/religie-en-filo...ing-~a41707d1/
_

----------


## Lieff

https://www.ad.nl/economie/we-eten-p...stic~a9d7a6ff/

9% wordt maar hergebruikt...dat is echt weinig...dacht altijd dat t meer was...en t zit ook in de lucht...

----------


## Hawa

Die man zit alleen maar angst te zaaien. Robot is nodig. Zie het om je heen. Al die knappe koppen die gewoon een robot instellen op de wens van de mens. Als ze de mens werkloos gaat raken was altijd al aan de orde toch?

Robot om je benen weer te gaan bewegen als je dwarslesie hebt. Je handen die door die robot worden gestuurd dat je een appel kan gaan eten. Zwaarlijvige mensen uit het bed gaan tillen met een Robot. En je gesprekje kunnen gaan voeren met die robot die helemaal al ingesteld is naar jou wensen.

Denk maar niet dat mensen denken als een Robot. Die komen langs en lopen dus verder in die zorg,lekker makkelijk toch?

Robotten in het verkeer om te gaan regelen is toch beter dan die mens in die klote lucht te laten hangen.

Robotten die tegen je zeggen je hebt je vuur nog aan staan dan dat de fik er in komt en de brandweer en de hulpverleners je als een verkoold lijk zien liggen.

Robotten die je tuin van het gras ontdoen. Robotten die het stof uit je huis gaan zuigen.

Wat is er mis met die Robot. Als je mens bent en je moet verzorging doen dan ben je al die Robot omdat je moet doen er gedaan moet worden en laat je patient in de steek omdat er geen uren meer over zijn.

Robotten die in je hersenen kunnen gaan kijken en daar met een pricisie werk electroden in je hersenstam kunnen gaan sturen met een heel klein draadje je onbestuurbare systeem weer bestuurbaar kunnen gaan maken,zoals Parkinson!

Als je verslaafd bent kan die Robot er voor zorgen dat je nooit meer verslaafd kan raken.

Het wordt alleen maar beter. 
Ja toch?

We zitten allang in die wereld waar men niks van af wilt weten, maar alles wat je eet en bestuurt is allang door Robotten bewerkstelligt. Het brein in die Robot. Is toch geweldig nieuws. Dat je met je vingers weer kan typen op dit toetsenbord omdat die Robot dit doet door middel van die kennis van ons Mens!!!


fijne dag iedereen......

----------


## Revisor

*Circulaire economie kan rem op werkelijke duurzaamheid zijn*

*Willem Hoogendijk*– 12:28, 16 november 2017

 ANP

*Bedrijven moeten hun producten kwijt. Er is een groeidwang ontstaan waar de biosfeer steeds meer onder lijdt, schrijft Willem Hoogendijk van de Stichting Aarde. "**Om onze biosfeer te herstellen moeten we de hele economische context veranderen en ons bevrijden van de groeidwang."*

Over de circulaire economie zijn vele artikelen geschreven, onlangs nog in Trouw. Essentieel aspect hierbij is z produceren dat bij recycling grondstoffen en onderdelen weer makkelijk herbruikbaar zijn. In hun optimisme toeteren de groene groeiers over 'de kracht van circulair'. Maar in een circulaire economie blijven productie en verbruik van producten in principe op een even hoog niveau als nu het geval is. Hoog tijd om dieper te graven.

Niet zo lang geleden riep premier Rutte ons op tot meer consumeren. Verbruik is in de huidige economie nodig, want bedrijven moeten hun producten kwijt die zij voortdurend moeten maken. Waarom voortdurend? Omdat bedrijfsinvesteringen en -leningen geld moeten opbrengen. En het geld is de dominante productiefactor. Trekt dat zich terug, dan kan het bedrijf sluiten. Er is groeidwang ontstaan die leidt tot produceergeweld, waar de biosfeer, ons fragiele huis, steeds meer onder lijdt.

Maken we in dit dwangsysteem de materiaalstroom meer circulair - niks aan de hand. Integendeel, er wordt langer gedaan met grondstoffen. De greep van het kapitaal op de bedrijvigheid gaat gewoon door, evenals zijn accumulatie oftewel zijn macht. Het produceren blijft, geldgestuurd, doorrazen. Dus het verbruik moet ook aangejaagd blijven. Alles en iedereen is de gevangene van dit systeem, de ondernemer voorop.

Om onze biosfeer te herstellen moeten we de hele economische context veranderen en ons bevrijden van de groeidwang. Een kwarteeuw geleden schreven enkele economen en ik hier al over, maar pas met de financile crisis kregen we de wind in de zeilen. Het gaat erom het geld te temmen en van heerser weer dienaar te maken. Dus ook minder mobiel. De geldschepping is nu in discussie en complementaire geldsystemen zien we hier en daar op lokaal niveau ontstaan. Mensen gaan over tot delen, repareren en minder kopen.

In de huidige context blokkeert de circulaire economie de weg naar echte duurzaamheid. Die weg betekent namelijk: veel minder maar degelijker produceren en langer doen met consumptiegoederen en machines, gebouwen en andere kapitaalgoederen. Vervolgens uitgebreid repareren, aanpassen en hergebruiken. In laatste instantie is er dan pas de re- en upcycling. Als er dan bij de productie al rekening is gehouden met deze slotbewerking, des te beter.

*Bevrijding van de groeidrang*

Onze ecologische voetafdruk is schandalig groot. Om de biosfeer niet langer te beschadigen, moet de economie drastisch gekalmeerd worden. Die (weldadig!) gekrompen economie wordt dan niet langer gekenmerkt door aanbod, ja opdringing, maar is gericht op een verantwoorde, beheerste vraag. Het bedrijfsleven wordt daarbij bevrijd van de geldgedreven groeidwang, zodat het soepel en intelligent kan functioneren. Dat gaat veel verder dan 'verantwoord ondernemen', wat zich in de huidige context toch maar beperkt kan ontwikkelen.

Waar de vraag elastisch is en de opbrengst dus schommelt, zijn er goede oplossingen voor zowel de beloning van de kapitaalverschaffers als die van het personeel, namelijk fluctuering en betaalde nevenbanen. Kapitaal is dan ondergeschikt en minder mobiel gemaakt, terwijl voor de werkers de vastebaan-zekerheid wordt vervangen door inkomenszekerheid (NB: veel vraag is nit elastisch en behoeft gewone, continue banen).

We moeten ons bewust worden van de vreemde economische gevangenis waarin we geraakt zijn en voorbij de tralies gaan denken. Nuttig als ook in de discussie over de circulaire economie een stap in die richting gemaakt wordt.


https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/circulai...zijn~abf69830/

----------


## Olive Yao

> *Big Tobacco puts countries on trial as concerns over TTIP deals mount*
> 
> *As Philip Morris sues Uruguay over its health warnings, the tiny country has found itself a test case for big business lawsuits that could hit the EU*
> 
> (...)
> 
> Tiny Uruguay may not seem a likely front line in the war of the quit smoking brigade against Big Tobacco.
> But the Latin American country has unwittingly found itself not just in the thick of that battle, but in the middle of an even bigger fight  that of the rising opposition to international free trade deals.


Ja, via pseudo-hivs kwam ik dit ook op het spoor, Revisor. Al eerder hoorde ik dat ze dit Togo flikken, en dat doen ze dus veel afrikaanse landen.

Een dozijn thema's bij pseudo-hivs zie je hier terug.
Geen gunstige affaire voor hiv-pushers, hij levert illustraties voor critici.

De sigarettenfabrikanten hebben de zaken tegen Australi en Uruguay verloren. Maar dat betekent niet dat private investeerderstribunalen (of -kongsis) kosher zijn.

In his published work as well, Paulsson has advocated for interpretations of investment treaties that favoured claimants and has criticized others that limited the risks of the system for states (although Paulsson has also cautioned arbitrators not to go too far in favour of investors lest states take fright and withdraw from the system).
Gus van Harten, _Five justifications for investment treaties, a critical discussion_

Private investeerderstribunalen zijn kapitalistische ondernemingen. (En niet rechtbanken, dat domme en schadelijke misverstand mag niet bestaan). J. Paulsson waarschuwt ze ervoor op te passen dat ze geen afzetmarkten verliezen.





> *Willem Hoogendijk*


Willem Hoogendijk is auteur van _The economic revolution: towards a sustainable future by freeing the economy from money-making_ (1991)
Een gezond verstand-boek.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Graaien zit in de mens. Of het nu om de overheid, bedrijven of particulieren gaat. Allen klagen ze over inflatie, maar willen hun eigen huis en grond graag met veel winst verkopen. De vrije markt en het kapitalisme maken dit kwaad tot een legale praktijk. (...)


Goed gezegd, goede en nuttige voorstelling van zaken.
Er is een argument: "zo zijn mensen, zo zijn mensen nu eenmaal, daar ligt het aan, het ligt niet aan kapitalisme of zoiets". Je wijst terecht op de rol van de economische orde.

Denk je dat mensen veel verschillende facetten hebben, en dat verschillende economische ordes verschillende facetten kunnen bevorderen?





> Is de kern al duidelijk?


Op pagina 1 was Revisor dat aan het uiteenzetten, maar er volgden afbrekende reacties.

----------


## Hawa

Er zit wel licht achter de horizon hoor? Als je ziet hoe ze bouwen in China en Japan. Allemaal functioneel. Duurt wel even maar wij gaan een nieuw tijdperk tegemoet. 

Wolkenkrabbers die tot aan de hemel groeien allemaal zelf voor zien. In schonere lucht in je huis die je binnen krijgt beter dan die buitenlucht die nog steeds erg vervuilend is.
Ja dat kan in dit tijdperk dus allemaal.

Je moet meedenken in Nederland. Maar de Nederlanders zoals onze prins Bernard jr. die inmiddels meer dan 300 huizen bezit denkt hier niet eens bij na. Je zou moeten denken dat die prins meer hersenen moet hebben dan al die guldens op een plankje.

Al die project ontwikkelaars dienen zich diep te gaan schamen waar ze dit land gebracht hebben in die ontwrichte markt aan huizen.
Zij doen hier niks tegen het woekert alleen maar voort.

En wat heb je hieraan helemaal niks.

Maar er zijn genoeg mensen die nadenken over die visie om het milieu dichter te brengen bij al die mensen en waarbij die zelfvoorziening ook aanwezig is met plantages aan groen en vruchtbaarheid haar intrede gaat vinden.

We moeten af van het gedrag van project ontwikkelaars die niks bijdragen aan het milieu,aan het groen en vooral in het zelf kunnen voorzien van voedsel. Het kan gewoon in die wolken krabbers daar in China en in Japan.


fijne dag iedereen.....

----------


## Revisor

*‘Hoop is nu een laffe uitvlucht’*

Bruno Latour We kunnen niet meer enkel op de rede vertrouwen. De klimaatcrisis dwingt ons realistischer te kijken naar de samenhang van wetenschap, religie, politiek en de kunsten. Alleen dan kunnen we iets betekenen, zegt een van de scherpste denkers van onze tijd.



Nynke van Verschuer 24 november 2017 

Progressie is retrogressie, schrijft Bruno Latour in zijn boek _Oog in oog met Gaia_, waarin hij de klimaatcrisis in al haar facetten beschrijft: de wetenschap, de politiek, de angst, de lethargie – hoewel we volgens hem beter niet van een crisis kunnen spreken, want die impliceert een voorbijgaande aard.

 Latour ontvangt thuis in Parijs, niet ver van Sciences Po waar hij jaren doceerde. Terwijl de namiddagzon verdwijnt achter zinken daken, peutert Latour wat met een sponsje van het parket: „Pardon, we gaven gisteren een feest en hebben nog niet goed schoongemaakt.”* 
Onlangs werd u in onze krant verweten medeverantwoordelijk te zijn voor het ‘post-truth’-tijdperk en zelfs een beetje voor Trump, omdat u in uw werk heeft laten zien hoe ook wetenschappelijke feiten een constructie zijn…* 
 „Daarom zijn het juist solide feiten.”

 *… en ik dacht dat u om te beginnen misschien even hierop zou willen reageren.*

 „Tja, ik doe al veertig jaar hetzelfde, en dat is laten zien hoe wetenschappelijke vindingen afhankelijk zijn van een heleboel factoren. Aanvankelijk, in de jaren tachtig, werd dat gezien als _debunking_ van de wetenschap, omdat velen vonden dat wetenschappelijke feiten op zichzelf moesten staan. Ik was daar kritisch over, omdat een wetenschappelijk resultaat stoelt op allerlei aannames die moeten kloppen. Daar was discussie over binnen de academische wereld, een discussie die vaak als postmodern wordt bestempeld. Nu zeg ik hetzelfde: wetenschap is afhankelijk van mensen, instrumenten en instituten, van politiek, fondsen, en commercie. Juist al die factoren maken een wetenschappelijk feit robuust, als er kritisch naar gekeken wordt. Maar voor die complexiteit is te weinig aandacht. Met hetzelfde standpunt als waarmee ik een criticus van de wetenschap werd beschouwd, ben ik nu haar pleitbezorger geworden.” 

 Latour beschrijft in zijn boek hoe een Amerikaanse Republikeinse strateeg, Frank Luntz, al begin 2003 het advies gaf om vooral te blijven hameren op feilbaarheid van wetenschappelijk onderzoek om zo de steeds geringer wordende twijfels over het veranderende klimaat in stand te houden: ‘Van het ontbreken van wetenschappelijke zekerheid moet u het centrale argument blijven maken’, adviseerde Luntz. 

* Opmerkelijk dat scepsis niet langer een teken van wetenschappelijke verfijning is.* 

 „Ja, maar zij die zich nu sceptici noemen zijn ‘negationisten’, die wetenschappelijk onderzoek berhaupt overbodig vinden – dat heeft niets met wetenschappelijke scepsis te maken. Ze hebben dat woord gekaapt. 

 „Trump heeft in zekere zin de situatie verduidelijkt door het Verdrag van Parijs op te zeggen en glashard de omvang van het probleem te ontkennen. Mensen beseffen dat er een strijd geleverd moet worden, en dat de natiestaten, die nu overal, ook in Nederland, nogal populair zijn, niet de oplossing zullen bieden.” 

* U beschrijft hoe we nu, na vierhonderd jaar, aan het einde zijn van het modernisme door toedoen van de ecologische crisis. De situatie is vergelijkbaar met die van toen: scepsis wordt ingewisseld voor dogmatisme.* 

 „Destijds woedden de godsdienstoorlogen al bijna honderdvijftig jaar, en iedereen was het vechten moe. Religie moest voortaan binnenskamers blijven, want daarover kon men het niet eens worden. In wetenschap daarentegen zou iedereen zich kunnen vinden, die zou onomstotelijk vaststaan. Nu zijn we vierhonderd jaar verder en moeten we ons opnieuw de vraag stellen wat het betekent om zeker te zijn van een wetenschappelijk feit? Zeker te zijn van een politiek feit? Niets is absoluut, iets is hooguit solide. Laat staan religie. Maar we moeten de samenhang tussen die drie sferen opnieuw onderzoeken.” 

 Onderdeel daarvan is Latours herdefinitie van ons idee over de aarde: niet langer een object dat wij als tuinders van de schepping bewerken, maar een poreus en grillig wezen: Gaia. Een kracht uit de tijd van vr de goden, de moeder aarde van de Griekse mythologie. De natuurkundige James Lovelock, meestal aangeduid als een excentrieke uitvinder, een buitenbeentje, muntte deze term in de jaren zestig; de biosfeer is te beschouwen als een groot organisme dat zichzelf in evenwicht houdt, mits ze niet voor al te grote uitdagingen wordt gesteld. 

 Latour: „De planeet aarde als object is niet langer houdbaar, want ze is niet onverschillig, ze slaat terug.”
* Was het onze eigen religieuze projectie: de aarde als stabiel ijkpunt?* 
 „Ja, maar in zekere zin was het ook waar, volgens geografen en klimatologen: tot voor kort was de aarde behoorlijk in balans, op een enkele variatie na. Na twaalfduizend jaar redelijk stabiel holoceen is dat nu voorbij. Maar ook nooit eerder bewoonden we de planeet met acht miljard mensen. Dus onze verbijstering is niet zo verwonderlijk. De aarde was nooit meer dan ons toneel, het decor voor al onze particuliere beslommeringen, emoties en tragedies. Dit [_tikt op het parket_] bleef stabiel. En nu zijn we allebei even wankelmoedig en beverig.”

* U schrijft: ‘In een schitterende omkering van de situatie blijken de specialisten van de aardwetenschappen tegenwoordig over te komen als heethoofden, […], fanatici, doemdenkers, en nemen de klimaatsceptici de rol aan van bezadigde wetenschappers.’ Is het dan wel wijs om uw aarde een mythische naam te geven?* 

 „Gaia is een seculierder begrip dan veel andere begrippen uit de wetenschap. Gaia betekent organismen die met elkaar samenleven, die zelf de omstandigheden zo plooien dat ze erin kunnen overleven. Niet alleen bevers of termieten doen dat, maar ook bacterin en virussen en planten. Gaia is n organisme voor zoverre het de verdeelde intentionaliteit van alles in de biosfeer vangt. 

 „Ja, en het is een kracht die tegelijkertijd wetenschappelijk, religieus, mythisch en politiek is, en dat lijkt me een rele manier om na te denken over alle aspecten van de enorme taak die we op ons moeten nemen.” 
* Mensen ontkennen klimaatverandering om dezelfde redenen als waarom ze evolutie ontkennen: ze willen een vastomlijnde menselijke soort en een bijbehorende, onverstoorbare aarde?* 

 „Ja, en ze willen een god die heeft gezegd: ‘we hebben een pact gesloten, en u, volk van de Verenigde Staten, zult nooit meer een zondvloed zien en ik beloof u gedwee getijden’. Dat heeft natuurlijk niets met wetenschap te maken, maar het is een basaal antropologisch besluit. En we schieten er niets mee op als we de ecologische crisis strikt wetenschappelijk blijven benaderen. Het is tenslotte geen kwestie van een gebrek aan informatie of technologische mogelijkheden. We doen niets omdat we zijn versteend van angst.”

----------


## Revisor

*Voelt u voortdurend een zekere angst of urgentie?*

„Jazeker, maar mijn oplossing is om anderen met mijn angst te infecteren en hem zo wat te verdunnen. En u?” 

*Ik hoor meer bij wat u in uw boek ‘het bipolaire soort’ noemt: soms ben ik bang, soms denk ik dat het zal loslopen.* 

„Ha! Iedereen kiest zijn eigen soort.” 

*U stelt uw boek in het teken van Dante: ‘Laat alle hoop varen.’*

„In het Frans kun je zeggen: laat alle hoop, _espoir_, varen, maar omarm de _esprance_. Hoop nu zou een zoethoudertje zijn, een laffe uitvlucht. _Esprance_ is sterker en heeft een theologische connotatie: uiteindelijk is het spel afgelopen, en dan kun je opnieuw beginnen.” 

*Hoe kan die instelling helpen? Wat betekent het, oog in oog met Gaia te staan?* 

„Je realiseren dat er niet langer een toekomst is voor de idealen van de modernisten, omdat er geen grond, geen aarde is die daarmee correspondeert. Dat kan in zekere zin een opluchting zijn. Ik twijfel niet aan de menselijke vermogens om de CO2 terug te dringen, of alle auto’s die er tijdens mijn leven zijn gebouwd te vervangen. Wat me stoort is dat wij zo blind blijven voor alle irrationele kanten van het verhaal. Hoe langer we wachten, hoe meer mensen uiteindelijk getroffen zullen worden, en dan vooral in minder ontwikkelde landen.”

Het is van belang om de religieuze patronen in het denken over de toekomst te herkennen, stelt Latour, omdat wat voorheen het ‘einde der tijden’ heette is verworden tot de moderne utopie van een geheel getechnologiseerde wereld, waar we het met een paar zonnepanelen, dijken en een Tesla wel zullen redden. Het oneindig georganiseerde universum van de modernisten moet worden ingeruild voor de oneindig complexe, lokale, vergankelijke wereld. 

*U zegt vooral het hoofd niet koel te houden. U geeft de aarde het gezicht van een oude, humeurige Griekse godin. In een tijd waarin niemand meer weet wat feit en wat fictie is, husselt u gerust politiek, religie en wetenschap door elkaar. Wat betekent het dan voor u om rationeel te zijn in 2017?*

„‘Rationeel’ vind ik een ongeschikt woord. Het klinkt alsof je op zoek bent naar een oplossing.”

*Het is niettemin iets waar mensen graag aan vasthouden.* 

„Nou, ja, ik denk niet dat je rationeel hoeft te zijn, als je maar beschaafd bent, als je maar oog hebt voor wetenschap en religie en politiek en de kunsten. Dat is de enige manier waarop de ecologische crisis aangegaan kan worden. Met name de Fransen vinden dat moeilijk, want religie werd hier als eerste achteloos aan de kant gezet.”

*U bedoelt: u bent het meest modern.* 

„Uiteraard. _We love modernity_. Maar zelfs de Fransen zijn niet langer blas en afstandelijk en ironisch, terwijl dat toch een Franse kunst bij uitstek was. Ook zij zien langzamerhand de ernst van de zaak in.” 

*CV*
*Bruno Latour (1947)* verwierf bekendheid met het in 1979 verschenen _Laboratory Life_, waarin hij de wetenschappelijke praktijk onder de loep neemt.

_Oog in oog met Gaia_ bestaat uit acht lezingen die Latour gaf aan de universiteit van Edinburgh in 2013 in het kader van de Giffordlezingen, die sinds 1888 georganiseerd worden en in het teken staan van wetenschap en religie. Onder anderen William James, Niels Bohr en Hannah Arendt gingen hem voor.


*
Bruno Latour:* Oog in oog met Gaia. _Acht lezingen over het Nieuwe Klimaatregime._ Vertaling Rokus Hofstede en Katrien Vandenberghe
Octavo, 432 blz. € 27,50


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2017/11/24...91677-a1582405

----------


## Hawa

Wetenschap zit in die ban van al die oligarchen. Die maken de wetenschap tot die wetenschap waaraan het bedrijfsleven haar geld aan betaald.

Dit is al jaren zo geregeld in de VS. In Nederland is hetzelfde aan de orde aan de dag. Je dient te promoveren met resultaten die doordrongen zijn van die wetenschap waaraan het bedrijfsleven, de oligarchen zijn gekoppeld.

Anders kunnen ze je afmaken dat dit geen enkel wetenschappelijk standpunt kan hebben. In dit afkraak systeem waaraan wetenschappers al jaren lang in de tang liggen van de grootmacht.

Gaat die mijnheer het geloof erbij halen wat een gotspe zeg. Het geloof daar kan je alle kanten mee op.

Het gaat om het bewijs wat een student bijdraagt aan die wetenschap en totaal wordt afgekraakt omdat zijn zienswijzen niet het bewijs kunnen zijn van al die bijdragen die het bedrijfsleven er uit wil gaan halen.

Het bewijs is totaal niet belangrijk. Het bewijs is belangrijk voor die geldschieter die het bewijs wil zien voor zijn oligarchie. 

Dit komt op alle fronten dus voor. Afhankelijk zijn voor subsidie geld. Je best doen om met bewijzen te komen. Altijd in allerlei wetenschappelijk bladen je verhaal te vertellen waaraan jezelf nieteens je gram kan gaan halen.

Minkukels die wetenschappers die uren en dagen werken en altijd de klos zijn vanwege het geld, de macht die je liever ziet vertrekken dan dat je mooie en waardevolle wetenschap toepast in deze wereld.

Wetenschappers zijn pionnen die totaal uitgebuit en uitgemergeld worden in al die machtsverhoudingen die hun aandelen niet wil zien kelderen. Daarom hanteren zij hun eigen wetenschappelijk orde die ze uit selecteren en op de markt gaan brengen met een of ander flut verhaal.


fijne dag iedereen....

----------


## Revisor

*De Boeddhistische Blik*

*Tussen meten en weten*

'Meten is weten' is het credo in de Westerse samenleving. Als iets niet meetbaar is, lijkt het niet relevant. Maar zijn we niet doorgeschoten in deze cijfermatige benadering van het leven? Zijn er niet veel meer domeinen die ons inzicht verschaffen in wat er om ons heen gebeurt?

*Economie*

Vandaag 22:55

• NCRV • 45 min 

Jan Bor onderzoekt of we ons kunnen ontworstelen aan de houtgreep die de wiskundigen met hun onbegrijpelijke getallen en formules ons voorspiegelen als economie.


Kijk de aflevering hier: https://www.npo.nl/de-boeddhistische...S_NCRV_3602733

----------


## Revisor

> *Gevolgen voor de wereld:*
> 
> Voor de wereld heeft het als gevolg gehad dat de meerderheid van de wereld uitgebuit wordt. Heet kolonialisme is nooit opgehouden. De kolonisatie is gewoon van masker verandert.
> 
> Eerst waren het westerlingen zelf met hun legers die de landen onderdrukten en leegroofden, nu hebben ze er hun mannetjes en elites voor in de plaats gezet. Zo valt de kolonisatie niet op en komt er minder massaal verzet. Als het de buitenlander is die je landt bezet dan is dat heel zichtbaar en zullen de gekoliniseerden zich eerder verzetten.
> 
> Het westen heeft er dus nooit baat bij dat er een werkelijke democratie komt in al die landen. Immers als de democratie wordt ingevoerd dan kiezen de burgers voor hun eigen landsbelang en zullen ze het niet toelaten dat hun land wordt leeggeroofd.
> 
> Landen die ze niet goed kunnen controleren komen op de zwarte westerse lijst en worden gecriminaliseerd.
> ...





*Opinieblog: Alain Mabanckou: 'Alleen democratie helpt tegen migratie'*  Een selectie van interessante debatten op internet en in andere media, bij elkaar geblogd door opinieredacteuren van de Volkskrant.



Door: opinieredactie 11 januari 2018, 12:01 

11 januari 2018, 11:47 Het nieuwe beleid van de Europese Unie om geld te steken in opvang in de regio om de migratie uit Afrika tegen te gaan, stoelt op een denkfout, meent de schrijver Alain Mabanckou. Zo worden autoritaire regimes versterkt, die juist de reden zijn voor veel Afrikaanse jongeren om hun land te verlaten. Veel animo om terug te gaan naar een dictatuur hebben ze ook niet. De schrijver werpt zich op als hun spreekbuis. 

Mabanckou (1966) is een van de hoofdsprekers op het literaire festival Winternachten in Den Haag (18 tot 21 januari). Zijn roman *Prins Peper* kwam onlangs in Nederlandse vertaling uit. In Frankrijk zijn eerdere romans van hem bekroond. Mabanckou komt uit Congo-Brazzaville en doceert nu Franstalige literatuur aan de universiteit in Los Angeles, UCLA.

*U schreef eens dat u stapels berichten krijgt van Afrikaanse jongeren, wat willen die van u?*

Mabanckou lacht in de telefoon vanuit Los Angeles: Ja, ze zien me op tv, horen me op de radio, lezen me op sociale media en denken dat is onze beroemde grote broer, die moet het woord voor ons doen. We zuchten onder een dictatuur, daarom willen we weg. De dictator van Congo-Brazzaville, Denis Sassou-Nguesso, zit er al sinds 1979, met een paar jaar onderbreking in de jaren negentig. De jongeren hopen dat ik de macht heb om me uit te spreken en dat er naar me wordt geluisterd, dat ik het op kan nemen tegen de dictatuur.' 

*Europa wil hun komst echter inperken. Hoe zou de EU dat kunnen doen?* 
Allereerst zouden Europese landen moeten stoppen Afrikaanse leiders van autoritaire regimes te steunen. Het zou het best zijn om alle financile steun aan hen te staken, ook al kan dat ook voor de bevolking nare gevolgen hebben. Ik begrijp de Franse president Macron niet, waarom hij met dictators gaat praten. Die politiek van partnerschap van hem is toch zinloos als het betekent dat lieden geld krijgen toegestopt die hun eigen mensen vermoorden? 

*Democratie helpt tegen migratie?* 
Onder een democratie hebben mensen veel minder reden om weg te willen. En maakt het aantrekkelijker om na een tijdje weer terug te gaan naar je eigen land. Veel migranten kunnen helemaal niet terug, dan worden ze zonder enige reden opgepakt. Ik zelf kan ook niet naar Congo-Brazzaville, pas als er een democratie is. 

*Maar ook uit democratische landen als Ghana en Senegal komen veel jongeren naar Europa.* 
Ja, reislust en zin in avontuur onder jongeren zijn universeel. Vaak wordt vergeten dat de grootste migratie van Afrikaanse jongeren binnen het Afrikaanse continent gebeurt. Al heel lang gaan jongeren op pad op zoek naar werk, onderwijs, handel. Mijn neven wilden graag naar Europa, maar dat vonden ze te gevaarlijk geworden, dus ze zijn ergens anders heen gegaan. Velen trekken naar Zuid-Afrika. Daarom vind ik het belangrijk dat de Afrikaanse grenzen worden opgeheven, om ons de vrijheid te geven te gaan en staan waar we willen. 


https://www.volkskrant.nl/opinie/opi...atie~a4544091/

----------


## SamirPlus

> *Opinieblog: Alain Mabanckou: 'Alleen democratie helpt tegen migratie'* 
> 
> Een selectie van interessante debatten op internet en in andere media, bij elkaar geblogd door opinieredacteuren van de Volkskrant.
> 
> 
> 
> Door: opinieredactie 11 januari 2018, 12:01 
> 
> 11 januari 2018, 11:47 Het nieuwe beleid van de Europese Unie om geld te steken in opvang in de regio om de migratie uit Afrika tegen te gaan, stoelt op een denkfout, meent de schrijver Alain Mabanckou. Zo worden autoritaire regimes versterkt, die juist de reden zijn voor veel Afrikaanse jongeren om hun land te verlaten. Veel animo om terug te gaan naar een dictatuur hebben ze ook niet. De schrijver werpt zich op als hun spreekbuis. 
> ...


Het is eigenlijk wel frappant, dat "Wij" wel geacht werden/worden het vuile werk op te knappen en de volksvertegenwoordigers/Leiders zichzelf niet in de vuurlinie willen gooien, om het vuile werk op te knappen.
Hoe ga je een veldslag winnen zonder een commandant of legeraanvoerder, die ook bereid is dood te gaan en meer dan gemiddeld zijn (vuile) werk doet?
Waarom willen die Leiders niet door het stof en uiteindelijk als Overwinnaar gezien worden?
Wat is mooier voor een Leider dan geliefd te worden door iedereen, om zijn daden en doen, en in het proces de wereld te redden?

Tegenwoordig zijn leiders maar gewoon schijnfiguren; net als kleine kinderen, die hun moeder moeten gehoorzamen, omdat ze bang zijn geen speelgoed te krijgen met Sinterklaas.
Walgelijk gewoon!

Zoals ik al zei, deze wereld moet gewoon schoongespoeld worden, dus net als in de tijd van Noah of de Ijstijd, gewoon de hele aarde herinrichten en mensen die het niets kan schelen, die worden meegesleurd door de vloed en/of bedekt onder het ijs.
Zo redt de wereld zichzelf een beetje, maar ik wil daar niks van uitmaken, eerlijk gezegd, want waarom moeten er altijd eerst doden vallen, voordat er wat wordt gedaan?

----------


## Oiseau

Mensen met een nieuwe thuisland moeten een keertje ophouden met 1 kunstmatig been hier hebben en 1 denkbeeldige been daar waar hun DNA ooit gevormd is..

Vecht voor je acceptatie daar waar je bent en laat zien dat je geen misbruiker of uitbuiter van die andere volkeren.

Verwachten dat Europeanen anders dat jij het voor je zouden doen is een domme grap.



Mijn verhaal is dat ik ben waar ik ben met een papiertje dat het mag.

----------


## SamirPlus

> Mensen met een nieuwe thuisland moeten een keertje ophouden met 1 kunstmatig been hier hebben en 1 denkbeeldige been daar waar hun DNA ooit gevormd is..
> 
> Vecht voor je acceptatie daar waar je bent en laat zien dat je geen misbruiker of uitbuiter van die andere volkeren.
> 
> Verwachten dat Europeanen anders dat jij het voor je zouden doen is een domme grap.
> 
> 
> 
> Mijn verhaal is dat ik ben waar ik ben met een papiertje dat het mag.


Niemand mag uit gaan maken hoe een ander zijn leven moet leiden/inrichten, zonder reden, dus als diegene geen crimineel is of net zo onschuldig is als jij, dan moet je niet gaan uitmaken hoe hij/zij leeft.
Als ik niks verkeerds doe, dan moet iemand niet tegen mij gaan schreeuwen, want ik doe net zo hard terug wat zij zijn begonnen.
Het is namelijk een heel groot verschil waarom jij een nieuw Thuisland zou moeten hebben, bijvoorbeeld, Arbeidsmigrant, Economische vluchteling, Oorlogsvluchteling, Angst voor vervolging (censuur, "dodenlijst", etc), Politieke vluchteling, etc., dan de andere, die jij gaat uitmaken voor "landverrader" ofzo.
Wie ben jij om uit te maken of iemand meer recht heeft om "vluchteling" genoemd te worden, dan een andere van jouw gading?
Vluchtelingen krijgen op basis van hun status hulp en hun rechten, dus het maakt heel veel uit waarom iemand een nieuw Thuisland wil of heeft.
Kijk maar naar ons, Arbeidsmigranten, wij zijn nu pas vatbaar (geworden zogenaamd) voor "inburgering en integratie", het leren van de Nederlandse taal en de Normen en Waarden, dus het veranderd ook nog eens met de tijd.
Het is een dynamisch iets.
De heersende cultuur/bevolking/whatever maakt uit wat de "nieuwkomers" moeten leren en weten en doen en deze laatsten maken ook de mate van "inburgering/integratie" uit, zover zij daartoe in staat zijn, want de ene vluchteling/migrant is de andere niet.
Kijk maar naar al die verschillende opleidingsniveaus hier in Nederland, de ene kan Praktijkschool of helemaal geen school/opleiding volgen en de andere is Universitair en Ingenieur ofzo.

Wij hebben het hier over hele bevolkingsgroepen tegenover andere (heersende) bevolkingsgroepen. De rechten en mate van "superioriteit" van de ene "heersende cultuur/bevolking" tegenover een "nieuwkomers/beginnelingen bevolking".
De verhoudingen op nationaal niveau in verhouding tot de verhouding op internationaal niveau.
Wij Marokkanen worden hier in Nederland gezien als "minderwaardig" of "tweederangs", terwijl op internationaal gebied Marokko wordt gezien als leidinggevende in bijv. groene stroom, ik zeg maar wat.
Ik identificeer mij ook daarmee en eis dus een behandeling en benadering als zodoende, want zij behandelen mij ook als een Marokkaan in Nederland.
Men moet niet zomaar gaan praten en dingen roepen, dat is het probleem.

----------


## Hawa

Alles dien je te overwinnen. Blijf niet in die slachtoffer rol hangen,hier bereik je niks mee.

Kijk je bent lief mens. Maar begrijp mij niet verkeerd laat alle remmen los. En maak er iets van in je leven.

Niemand houdt je tegen hoor?

Nederlanders die niet verder denken dan die blauwe hemel die zo nu en dan opsteekt denken ook zo onnozel als het maar effe kan, de schuld geven aan iemand anders, En wie is die iemand anders dan?
Dat ben jezelf.
Het veroorzaken van vooral die ellende die je bent tegengekomen is niet die schuld van je medeburgers.

Mede burgers in Nederland hebben al genoeg doorstaan. Onze ontwikkeling en emancipatie is nog maar van korte duur. Nog niet eens honderd jaar geleden. Alles heeft te maken met veranderingen die door vooral burgers zijn veroorzaakt door zich te gaan keren tegen die verzuiling. Het geloof dat iedereen onder die spiegel ging leggen en vergeet het misbruik niet en vooral het psychische leed.

Nu gaat de welvaart dus door. Maar het werk door moeders en vaders op de laagste richel van deze maatschappij dient men te koesteren omdat deze mensen alles uit de onderste kan willen gaan halen om hun kinderen een beter leven te kunnen gaan geven.

Meisjes scoren beter dan jongens dat is gewoon zo.

Jongens zijn wiebelig en moeten meer aandacht krijgen in hun proces. Maar die aandacht hebben ze vooral al gekregen door hun opvoeding omdat het jongetjes zijn,en meisjes zijn iets minder waard in deze opvoeding bij gezinnen die nog in stam traditie door gaan werken.

In Nederland mag iedereen zich manifesteren en zeg niet discriminatie dat maken jullie er zelf van.

We hoeven niet in de geschiedenis te gaan duiken. We weten wel dat die geschiedenis zwarte bladzijden heeft.
Maar die zwarte bladzijden zijn bij veel mensen allang mooie bladzijden geworden. Zij hebben zich van het juk ontheven.

Vooruitgang is meer weten dan je ouders en andere doelen nastreven in plaats van het stammen gedrag. Zo is ook in Nederland gebeurd. 
Als overheersende mannen nog steeds denken dat hun vrouwen hun voeten moeten gaan wassen. Mooi. Maar als ik werk en ik moet die voeten wassen van een man die de hele dag op de bank ligt te neuzelen mag ik zeggen als vrouw doe het zelf!

Maar je mag je man niet tegen spreken dan mag je haar die klap dus gaan geven. Lekker makkelijk klappen uitdelen voor je dierbare vrouw die alles doet om het huishouden maar gaan te beredderen en vooral brood op de plank dus komt.

Ik zeg maar iets.

Vrouwen in Marokko die demonstreren voor vrouwen rechten en meer vrijheden ook in die sharia wet worden gekoesterd. Vooral door vrouwen maar ook door mannen zeker weten,die willen die afhankelijkheid van vrouwen niet meer.

Iedereen moet zelfstandig door het leven gaan door goede scholing en vooral opleidingen waar iedereen haar eigen broek kan ophouden. In zelfstandigheid en niet in systeem waar mannen vrijheden gaan ontnemen en denken dat dit een koloniaal probleem is.


fijne dag iedereen.....

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Oiseau

https://islamreligion.com/videos/10469/purpose-of-life/

----------


## Oiseau

de mens is in staat om van alles te zijn wat niets te maken met hoe God is.
de mens doodt het leven en verziekt van alles.
de mens = "voorbeeldig imperfectie" met autorisatie van Perfecte God.

----------


## Hawa

De mens vanuit het begin was een natuurvolk. De mens geloofde in de natuurgoden. Niet die ellende die we nu dus hebben en vele cultuur volkeren ten gronde zijn gegaan vanwege het geloof dat we met zijn allen nu dus voeren en elkaar nog steeds uitroeien met wapens,chemische wapens,vreselijke wapens en vooral het geld dat voor 1% van de wereldbevolking de totale macht heeft.

Gelukkig gaan veel mensen terug naar de natuurgoden. Je moet je eigen inzicht verbreiden en jezelf behelpen samen met anderen om het leven toegankelijker en vooral CO2 vrij te gaan maken.

Maar de rekening ligt bij het klootjesvolk en niet bij die 1% die het heft in handen heeft zoals die Trump met zijn schandalige 4% aan oorlogstuig die hij er bij gaat halen. Het zielige verhaal van een inhaler in plaats van een verzoenende president van Amerika.
Deze lapzwans hebben die onnozele kliek met verstand op nul komma niks en ook nog zeer gelovig in al die rechtse gebiedsdelen van de Verenigde Staten er toe geroepen om maar te gaan stemmen zoals ze in hun eigen God geloven en die andere mensen die geloven ook in Allah of Jaweh die zijn de klos in een heel racistisch systeem die de hele wereldbevolking onderdrukt heeft gezet.

Het wapen gekletter gaat gewoon door en de mens in die landen die nog leven zoals ze leven zijn ook al vermorzeld door al die bommen en granaten. Kijk naar Jemen! 

Jammer dat de mens gelooft in een god.

In het verleden in al die goden was het stukken aangenamer en beter.

Verdeel en heers ligt bij al die mensen die nooit en te nimmer in gaan zien dat de mensheid op deze wereld een geheel moet zijn, zoals de dieren,de planten,de lucht en het water. En het vuur.

Vuur kan je blussen met water.
De lucht moet helder zijn voor de longen van de mens.
Het water helder voor de vissen en de planten.
De lucht helder voor de vogels
De zon schijnt volop maar het land is vermorzeld door gif en grazige weiden waar geen vogel meer kan leven.

Natuurvolkeren dat zijn de kenners van het vak, niet dat je moet bidden voor beter leven, je dient zelf die wereld te helpen om opnieuw te gaan wortelen zonder god en gebod.

fijne dag,blij dat er water is.....

----------


## Mevr23

JwZelffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Revisor

*Essay Social Justice als verdienmodel*

*Onder een roofzuchtig systeem betekent gelijkheid nog geen vrijheid*

*Vrij zijn van labels en hokjes, dat was de inzet van de identiteitspolitiek uit de jaren zeventig. Maar tegenwoordig willen mensen juist gehoord worden mdat ze vrouw, zwart, homo of transgender zijn. En dat komt politici en multinationals hl handig uit.*

Marian Donner 17 augustus 2018, 18:00


Foto Pieter van Eenoge

Het gaat natuurlijk om vrijheid. Meer nog dan gelijkheid of broederschap is dat de inzet van elke emancipatoire strijd. De vrijheid om te spreken, te bewegen, te groeien, te falen. De vrijheid, met andere woorden, om een individu te zijn.

Precies daarom droom ik ook nog altijd van een wereld waarin iedereen zijn eigen nationaliteit kiest, zoals dat ooit in voormalig Joegoslavi kon. Een vriend vertelde me dat hij daar tijdens volkstellingen zelf mocht zeggen hoe hij wilde worden geregistreerd. Als Servir, Bosnir of Kroaat. Of als Lampenkap, dat kon ook. Net als Ruimtewezen, Wereldburger of Dansende Tijger.

Is het toeval dat er een burgeroorlog uitbrak toen die keuzevrijheid werd afgeschaft en er nog maar drie smaken waren? Hokjes en labels vormen nu eenmaal de brandstof van conflict. Hoe nauwer de grenzen, hoe feller de strijd, hoe sneller de zogenaamde buitenstaander aangevallen wordt.

Het klinkt misschien naef, kinderachtig zelfs, om in het diepst van mijn gedachten een dansende tijger te willen zijn, maar volgens mij is dit de oorspronkelijke inzet van de identiteitspolitiek uit de jaren zeventig. Ooit was het doel ervan om opgelegde identiteiten juist te ontstijgen. Om vrij te zijn van hokjes en labels en de muren tussen man, vrouw, zwart, wit, homo of hetero te doorbreken.

Tegenwoordig lijkt de nadruk echter te zijn verschoven. Het doel van identiteitspolitiek is niet meer zozeer vrijheid, als wel erkenning. Erkenning van het eigen hokje of label. Mensen willen gehoord worden juist omdat ze vrouw, zwart, homo of transgender zijn. De eis is inclusiviteit. Representatie. Ze willen een plek aan tafel, meedoen. Bedrijven, universiteiten en maatschappelijke instanties moeten diverser zijn, zo klinkt het telkens weer. Iedere keer dat een uitverkorene toegang krijgt, juicht de hele groep.

*Nauwere grenzen*

Nu heeft iedereen natuurlijk het recht om succes te willen hebben in de wereld zoals hij is. Maar er zijn maar zoveel plekken aan de tafel van de macht. Met als gevolg dat allerlei facties elkaar nu rond die tafel staan te bevechten om een stoel. Waarbij vooral veel over en weer wordt geschreeuwd dat de ander zijn bek moet houden. Dat is tenminste het beeld dat bij mij opdoemt als ik weer ergens lees dat mannen hun plek moeten afstaan aan vrouwen. Of dat witte mensen niet mogen spreken voor mensen van kleur. Of dat volgens sommige feministen transgenders geen vrouwen zijn. Of dat vrouwen niet welkom zijn op de podia van dragqueens. Of dat in Engeland een voorstelling van de Vagina Monologen wordt afgeblazen omdat deze discriminerend zou zijn voor vrouwen zonder vagina. Het lijkt of al die facties vooral bezig zijn een ander te vertellen wat hij/zij/het moet doen en laten. Alsof de grenzen steeds nauwer worden, de strijd steeds feller en de zogenaamde buitenstaander steeds sneller aangevallen wordt.

Alsof we elkaar bestrijden in plaats van te kijken naar het systeem dat die tafel daar heeft neergezet. Dat het gebouw eromheen heeft opgetrokken vol lekkende kelders, glazen plafonds en luxe penthouses bovenin. Dat systeem dat vanuit die positie mens, dier en planeet uitbuit en doorgaans het neoliberale kapitalisme wordt genoemd.

Inmiddels betogen sommige linkse denkers en schrijvers daarom dat we die hele identiteitspolitiek maar moeten vergeten. Ze vinden dat strijd tegen het grootkapitaal centraal zou moeten staan. Minder genderneutrale rompertjes en meer klassenstrijd, zoals Ewald Engelen eind januari in De Groene Amsterdammer schreef, want momenteel verliest links zich volgens hem in het narcisme van de kleine verschillen. Maar het is niet of-of. Identiteitspolitiek is niet het probleem. Het probleem is de manier waarop die identiteitspolitiek vaak gevoerd wordt, en vooral ook wordt gebruikt.

Essentieel om daarbij te beseffen is dat het neoliberale kapitalisme veel meer is dan alleen een economisch systeem. Het is ook een cultureel systeem. Omdat het werkelijk alles tot handelswaar reduceert. Niet in de laatste plaats onze identiteit. Zo zijn het bijvoorbeeld dezelfde bedrijven die ons ooit roze en blauwe rompers aansmeerden (zodat kleding minder makkelijk kon worden doorgegeven) die nu goede sier maken met genderneutrale edities. En is het dezelfde mode-industrie die ons decennialang een veel te dun en veel te wit vrouwbeeld verkocht, die nu diversiteit propageert door heel af en toe een dik of niet-wit model te gebruiken. En is het nota bene een van de meest vervuilende en uitbuitende bedrijven ter wereld, Shell, dat zich in een nieuwe online campagne zorgen maakt over de positie van de (westerse) vrouw, #makethefuture.

Sex doesnt sell anymore, activism does, kopte the Guardian een paar jaar geleden al. Het nieuwe toverwoord in marketing is tegenwoordig social justice. Of het nu Heineken, Maybelline, Mattel, Pepsi of Procter & Gamble is (zie van die laatste vooral hun reclame The Talk), voor deze bedrijven zijn antiracisme en feminisme niet meer dan een reclamestunt om hun producten te verkopen. En met zulke vrienden heb je echt geen vijanden nodig.

*Progressief neoliberalisme*

Progressief neoliberalisme noemt de Amerikaanse filosoof Nancy Fraser het: multinationals die zich hullen in een glans van progressiviteit, a frisson of excitement. Ze prediken respect, verdraagzaamheid, emancipatie en het belang van gemeenschappen (zie Facebook), terwijl ze ondertussen gebruik maken van slavenarbeid, de aarde uitbuiten en gemeenschappen juist uit elkaar slaan. Omdat de enige vrijheid waar ze zich werkelijk voor interesseren de vrijheid van hun eigen kapitaal is.

En het zijn niet alleen bedrijven die dit progressief neoliberalisme aanhangen, ook de politiek doet eraan mee. Vooral aan de linkerkant van het spectrum. De Derde Weg werd het in de jaren 90 genoemd: begonnen bij Wim Kok, die zijn ideologische veren afschudde, en vervolmaakt onder Tony Blair en Bill Clinton. Mede onder hun beleid werden overal bedrijven geprivatiseerd, banken gedereguleerd, grenzen voor kapitaal geopend via vrije handelsverdragen en steden in de uitverkoop gedaan voor het toerisme. Maar waar ze over spraken was de noodzaak om met elkaar thee te drinken.

Geen beter voorbeeld hiervan dan Hillary Clinton, aldus Fraser, die zich tijdens de race om het presidentschap presenteerde als boegbeeld van het feminisme: zij zou degene zijn die voor vrouwen wereldwijd het glazen plafond doorbrak. Ook al had ze vooral een carrire achter zich in dienst van grote bedrijven (zoals Walmart), liet ze zich betalen door Goldman Sachs en zag ze het openen van nieuwe markten voor het Amerikaanse bedrijfsleven als een van haar voornaamste taken als minister van Buitenlandse Zaken. Vrouwen buiten Amerika hadden dus weinig aan haar. Evenmin als vrouwen binnen Amerika die werkten in de laagstbetaalde banen of afhankelijk waren van sociale voorzieningen (en die zodoende altijd als eerste de dupe zijn van het neoliberale adagium dat de markt zijn werk moet kunnen doen).

Of neem Femke Halsema. Bij haar bediging als burgemeester van Amsterdam sprak ze mooie woorden over verbintenis, het gesprek op gang brengen en beloofde ze het op te nemen voor iedereen die vreedzaam het recht opeiste om zichzelf te zijn: Of je nu een jonge transgender bent, een oude Joodse man met pijpenkrullen en een hoed, een gesluierde vrouw, een islamitische homoseksueel. Ze somde met andere woorden wat labels op. Dit terwijl ze ook Mohammed had kunnen noemen die vanwege zijn naam nergens een stage of baan vindt. Of Gerrit die zijn eigen buurt in Noord niet meer herkent wegens gentrificatie. Dat zouden voorbeelden zijn geweest die onderliggende structuren als racisme, een groeiende ongelijkheid en een totaal overspannen woningmarkt hadden aangestipt. Maar in plaats daarvan hulde Halsema zich slechts in een progressieve frisson of excitement.

Rechtse mensen zijn niet achterlijk, stelt Nancy Fraser. Ze verzetten zich momenteel tegen een doorgeslagen politieke correctheid, beklagen zich over feminisme en antiracisme, omdat al die progressieve waarden in hun ogen verbonden zijn aan een globalisering die vooral de oude arbeidersklasse banen kost. En daarin hebben ze gelijk. De almaar uitdijende macht van het grootkapitaal wordt ons ook al zeker twintig jaar verkocht onder de vlag van een links liberaal kosmopolitisme dat zichzelf op de borst klopt voor zijn verlichte vooruitgangsdenken.

*Geen uitweg*

Het probleem is dat er geen uitweg is, aldus Fraser. Je kunt kiezen tussen multiculturalisme en etnonationalisme. Maar je zit hoe dan ook opgescheept met financialisering en de-industrialisatie. Of anders gezegd: er is momenteel een zogenaamde cultuuroorlog gaande omdat er economisch niets te kiezen valt. Omdat het politici maar niet lukt om de macht te gebruiken die ze hebben en hun rug te rechten tegen het bedrijfsleven (in plaats ons tegen elkaar uit te spelen). Zowel gevestigd links als rechts voeren vooralsnog een neoliberale agenda uit. De enige keuze die de burger rest, is zijn gewenste identiteitspolitiek. Zelfs al overheerst ook daarin het neoliberale gedachtengoed. Want of het nou Jordan Peterson is (Loop rechtop!) of Sheryl Sandberg (Lean in!), de boodschap is toch vooral dat verandering in ons eigen (of andermans) hoofd zit. Emancipatie word gedefinieerd als economische voorspoed, succes als een keuze, en revolutie zodoende als een vorm van zelfhulp.

Dit alles betekent niet dat genderneutrale rompers er niet toe doen. Of dat identiteitspolitiek niet belangrijk is. Dat is het wel. Alleen door de eigen ervaringen te delen is solidariteit mogelijk en kunnen mechanismen van onderdrukking worden ontleed. Maar een plek aan tafel is niet genoeg. Diversiteit is niet genoeg. Zelfs het gelijktrekken van sociaal-economische posities is niet genoeg. Het enige dat je daarmee bereikt is dat er meer gelijkheid komt, maar dat is nog steeds gelijkheid onder een roofzuchtig systeem dat ons hoe dan ook laat vechten om privileges. Het uiteindelijke streven moet vrijheid zijn. Die tafel moet het raam uit. Dat gebouw met zijn lekkende kelders, glazen plafonds en luxe penthouses bovenin moet worden neergehaald. En de enige manier om dat te bereiken is door een brug te slaan tussen opgelegde identiteiten. Tussen man en vrouw, zwart en wit, rechts en links, winnaar en verliezer, en alles daarbuiten.

Als wij niet zijn, ben ik niet, schreef Albert Camus in De mens in opstand. En ja, dat is ook een oud Afrikaans gezegde, en dus misschien een vroeg geval van cultural appropriation, maar dat doet verder niets af aan de boodschap. Zolang niet iedereen vrij is, is niemand het.



https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...heid~b9c4ef65/

----------


## Hawa

Ik zit de hele tijd vliegen dood te meppen. Van die vliegen die je liever niet wilt zien. Zegt de profeet Mohammed niet: jij slaat geen enkele vlieg dood!! 

Maar deze vliegen zijn geen insecten die wij in Nederland niet meer zien. Waar de vogels zoals de zwaluwen dankbaar gebruik van gaan maken in hun vele vogelvluchten waar de mensen denk ik wel vrolijk van gaan worden. In plaats van de spuitbus te gaan openen en allerlei insecten bespuiten omdat ze die insecten niet in hun gewillige tuintje willen gaan zien.

Mensen zijn dom en onuitstaanbaar. De meesten willen geen groene vinger maar alleen maar beton in al die buitenwijken.

Milieu geen kaas van gegeten. Hoeveel mensen gooien hun eigen afval gewoon in natuurgebieden,ook al die drugs met vaten vol met gif worden gewoon in de natuur gesmeten en zij verdienen bakken met geld aan die chemische drugs.

Mensen zijn roofdieren die totaal niet meer sociaal om kunnen gaan met hun medemens.

De ratten vieren hoogtij bij al die onnozele lieden die al het brood dat ze niet meer door hun strot kunnen duwen van af het balkonnetje. En dan gaan ze de gemeente aanklagen voor ratten overlast,hebben die mensen geen hersenen of zo!

Of die boom die er staat die hun levenslicht vernietigen en oeverloos gaan klagen bij de rijdende rechter. Geen enkel mededogen met de buurvrouw die zo geniet van die boom met al die mooie vogels er in die zij zo nu en dan in die boom ziet zitten.
Over huidkanker hebben deze mensen nog nooit gehoord. Klagen en nog eens klagen. Je gelijk krijgen elkaar voor rotte vis uit gaan maken en nooit en te nimmer je eigen vlek kunnen gaan zien hoe jezelf wel niet bent.

Ouders die oeverloos op de stoep staan en onderwijzers aanklagen voor hun kind die van die slechte cijfers krijgt en als het niet aan staat slaan ze die onderwijzer of onderwijzeres in elkaar.

Kinderen zijn in die ogen van ouders kleine prinsessen en grote goden of zoiets. Iets anders bestaat er niet tussen.

Vrouwen die altijd in de keuken stonden als moeder de vrouw werden gesommeerd om maar van die heilige plek af te gaan komen in die emancipatie gedachte.

Maar al die vrouwen die dit gingen bedisselen waren al op de arbeidsmarkt vertegenwoordigt en verdienden hun eigen geld om zich onafhankelijk te gaan maken van haar eigen man.

Vrouwen en mannen die allebei dus werken en laag om de arbeidsladder staan zijn hier totaal niks mee op geschoten omdat de overheersende kliek het hanteerbare handhaaft voor die tweeverdieners dat die mensen ook nog een huis kunnen gaan kopen,met alle gevolgen van dien.

Nu is het pas aan de orde dat mannen en vrouwen hetzelfde dienen te gaan verdienen er zat altijd een groot verschil tussen.

Individu zoals mannen en vrouwen dienen gelijkwaardig te zijn. Nu dient iedereen gelijkwaardig te kunnen zijn al vanaf de geboorte kan je niet eens meer vertellen of het een jongetje of een meisje gaat worden. Het wordt een mensje!

Boer zoekt vrouw! Moet je gelijk van de televisie zender halen. Is niet gender neutraal. En iedereen vind dit zo leuk!

Met die afgezaagde boeren,die ene boer met zijn ondeugende krullen had allang een feestje gehouden met al die geweldige vrouwen lichamen en die geweldige muziek erbij vertegenwoordigd maar dit was buiten de regels om gebeurt en basta!

Zelf diegene die het programma presenteert,(ben haar naam kwijt omdat ik dit programma nooit zie) verdient bakken met geld met haar landbouw geneuzel om het product aan de boer te presenteren. Halelujaah!

Mensen stinken er in,diepe wonden die er worden geslagen in gebakken lucht in mooie woorden in die hersenspoeling. De mens is een kudde dier.je dient je te gaan verplaatsen in die kudde en als je er niet aan mee doet dan wordt je bij tijd en wijle dus uitgekotst. Omdat je zo niet bijdraagt in die kudde aan al die bekrompen kronkels.

In tijden voor die sociale media kon je nog gewoon praten met de mensen. Hoe je zelf er over dacht,maar dit is ook allang verdwenen omdat iedereen maar zegt wat zij denkt en er maar op neer pleurt.

Vooruitgang is ook achteruitgang omdat het respect totaal is verdwenen en de grote bekken industrie hiervan profiteert.

Als je van een dubbeltje een kwartje wilt gaan worden en je wordt een kwartje dan is het wel zo dat je op den duur die harde gulden gaat worden en dan krijg je hetzelfde fenomeen. Niemand ziet dat je ook weer het dubbeltje kan gaan worden en dan zijn de rapen wel gaar.

fijne dag iedereen,iedereen is niet hetzelfde en hetzelfde is niet aan de orde,wees verstandig eet die appel,die valt niet ver van de boom,met een insect er nog in.

----------


## Hawa

Ik zit de hele tijd vliegen dood te meppen. Van die vliegen die je liever niet wilt zien. Zegt de profeet Mohammed niet: jij slaat geen enkele vlieg dood!! 

Maar deze vliegen zijn geen insecten die wij in Nederland niet meer zien. Waar de vogels zoals de zwaluwen dankbaar gebruik van gaan maken in hun vele vogelvluchten waar de mensen denk ik wel vrolijk van gaan worden. In plaats van de spuitbus te gaan openen en allerlei insecten bespuiten omdat ze die insecten niet in hun gewillige tuintje willen gaan zien.

Mensen zijn dom en onuitstaanbaar. De meesten willen geen groene vinger maar alleen maar beton in al die buitenwijken.

Milieu geen kaas van gegeten. Hoeveel mensen gooien hun eigen afval gewoon in natuurgebieden,ook al die drugs met vaten vol met gif worden gewoon in de natuur gesmeten en zij verdienen bakken met geld aan die chemische drugs.

Mensen zijn roofdieren die totaal niet meer sociaal om kunnen gaan met hun medemens.

De ratten vieren hoogtij bij al die onnozele lieden die al het brood dat ze niet meer door hun strot kunnen duwen van af het balkonnetje. En dan gaan ze de gemeente aanklagen voor ratten overlast,hebben die mensen geen hersenen of zo!

Of die boom die er staat die hun levenslicht vernietigen en oeverloos gaan klagen bij de rijdende rechter. Geen enkel mededogen met de buurvrouw die zo geniet van die boom met al die mooie vogels er in die zij zo nu en dan in die boom ziet zitten.
Over huidkanker hebben deze mensen nog nooit gehoord. Klagen en nog eens klagen. Je gelijk krijgen elkaar voor rotte vis uit gaan maken en nooit en te nimmer je eigen vlek kunnen gaan zien hoe jezelf wel niet bent.

Ouders die oeverloos op de stoep staan en onderwijzers aanklagen voor hun kind die van die slechte cijfers krijgt en als het niet aan staat slaan ze die onderwijzer of onderwijzeres in elkaar.

Kinderen zijn in die ogen van ouders kleine prinsessen en grote goden of zoiets. Iets anders bestaat er niet tussen.

Vrouwen die altijd in de keuken stonden als moeder de vrouw werden gesommeerd om maar van die heilige plek af te gaan komen in die emancipatie gedachte.

Maar al die vrouwen die dit gingen bedisselen waren al op de arbeidsmarkt vertegenwoordigt en verdienden hun eigen geld om zich onafhankelijk te gaan maken van haar eigen man.

Vrouwen en mannen die allebei dus werken en laag om de arbeidsladder staan zijn hier totaal niks mee op geschoten omdat de overheersende kliek het hanteerbare handhaaft voor die tweeverdieners dat die mensen ook nog een huis kunnen gaan kopen,met alle gevolgen van dien.

Nu is het pas aan de orde dat mannen en vrouwen hetzelfde dienen te gaan verdienen er zat altijd een groot verschil tussen.

Individu zoals mannen en vrouwen dienen gelijkwaardig te zijn. Nu dient iedereen gelijkwaardig te kunnen zijn al vanaf de geboorte kan je niet eens meer vertellen of het een jongetje of een meisje gaat worden. Het wordt een mensje!

Boer zoekt vrouw! Moet je gelijk van de televisie zender halen. Is niet gender neutraal. En iedereen vind dit zo leuk!

Met die afgezaagde boeren,die ene boer met zijn ondeugende krullen had allang een feestje gehouden met al die geweldige vrouwen lichamen en die geweldige muziek erbij vertegenwoordigd maar dit was buiten de regels om gebeurt en basta!

Zelf diegene die het programma presenteert,(ben haar naam kwijt omdat ik dit programma nooit zie) verdient bakken met geld met haar landbouw geneuzel om het product aan de boer te presenteren. Halelujaah!

Mensen stinken er in,diepe wonden die er worden geslagen in gebakken lucht in mooie woorden in die hersenspoeling. De mens is een kudde dier.je dient je te gaan verplaatsen in die kudde en als je er niet aan mee doet dan wordt je bij tijd en wijle dus uitgekotst. Omdat je zo niet bijdraagt in die kudde aan al die bekrompen kronkels.

In tijden voor die sociale media kon je nog gewoon praten met de mensen. Hoe je zelf er over dacht,maar dit is ook allang verdwenen omdat iedereen maar zegt wat zij denkt en er maar op neer pleurt.

Vooruitgang is ook achteruitgang omdat het respect totaal is verdwenen en de grote bekken industrie hiervan profiteert.

Als je van een dubbeltje een kwartje wilt gaan worden en je wordt een kwartje dan is het wel zo dat je op den duur die harde gulden gaat worden en dan krijg je hetzelfde fenomeen. Niemand ziet dat je ook weer het dubbeltje kan gaan worden en dan zijn de rapen wel gaar.

fijne dag iedereen,iedereen is niet hetzelfde en hetzelfde is niet aan de orde,wees verstandig eet die appel,die valt niet ver van de boom,met een insect er nog in.

----------


## mrz

Thnx Hawa.

Mooie woorden. Vergeef me dat ik je ooit onnozel of dom noemde.

Ik heb het verbeterd en zie daar. Een verstandig diamantje ontluikt!  :grote grijns: 

Verder heb ik vandaag niks bij te dragen dan wat "gepraat" met "god" of hoe je hem of haar ook wilt noemen in mijn eentje:

https://soundcloud.com/hugo32/hugo-g...4-312-26092018

Voor straf van mijn berichtje over Turkije gisteren begin ik spontaan oosterse melodieen te spelen. Funny thing.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Hamza Hamouchene  Desertec: the renewable energy grab?

New Internationalist 1 maart 2015

A plan to power Europe from Saharan solar plants seems to have stalled, but several large North African solar projects are still going ahead despite local concerns. Hamza Hamouchene asks: where did the Desertec project go wrong, and can desert solar power yet play a role in a democratic and sustainable future? 

If you use social media, you may well have seen a graphic going around, showing a tiny square in the Sahara desert with the caption: This much solar power in the Sahara would provide enough energy for the whole world!

Can this really be true? Its based on data from a research thesis written by Nadine May in 2005 for the Technical University of Braunschweig in Germany.





(...)

Advocates for benign-sounding clean energy export projects like Desertec need to be careful theyre not supporting a new renewable energy grab: after oil, gas, gold, diamonds and cotton, is it now the turn of solar energy to maintain the global imperial dominance of the West over the rest of the planet?

Rather than embracing such gargantuan projects, we should instead support decentralized small-scale projects that can be democratically managed and controlled by local communities that promote energy autonomy. We dont want to replicate the fossil fuel tragedy and therefore we must say: Leave the sunlight in the desert for its people!


Hamza Hamouchene is activist 

Lang artikel, presenteer het alvast.

----------


## Olive Yao

> (...) het blijkt altijd weer dat indien men innovatie, efficientie etc wil dat het marktmechanisme dat brengt.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Zonder de drive van het vrije markt kapitalisme waren veel uitvindingen nooit gedaan of uitgewerkt en was ons leven een stuk minder prettig.
> 
> Uiteraard moet je zoals bij alles grenzen bewaken maar bepaalde uitwassen betekenen niet dat het systeem in zijn geheel vervangen moet worden.
> 
> Je ziet nu ook steeds minder pure armoede en honger door de constante innovaties die gedreven worden door mensen die kunnen ondernemen.


 :haha:  Het marktmechanisme? Wat is dat? Is dat n ding?

6. Een vrije markteconomie voorstellen als n specifieke verzameling economische vrijheden. 

 :haha:  het vrije markt kapitalisme?

4c. een kapitalistische economie identificeren met een vrije markteconomie. 

Een kapitalistische economie is geen vrije markteconomie.

 :haha:  efficintie?

Economische efficintie omvat productieve efficintie, allocatieve efficintie en distributieve efficintie.

De kapitalistische economie leidt tot gigantische misallocatie van middelen.
De kapitalistische economie leidt ook tot gigantische productieve inefficintie, o. a. economische middelen-verslindende verkoopbevordering. 
(Van distributieve efficintie heb ik geen verstand).

 :haha:  bepaalde uitwassen? 

Bedoel je de kapitalistische politiek-economische wereldoorlog tegen mensen, landen, de wereld en planeet Aarde?

 :haha:  innovatie?

Is de kapitalistische economie niet een (_een_) hoofdoorzaak van de milieu- en klimaatcatastrofes, en heeft hij die integendeel al opgelost?

Wat is die oplossing?
En, eh  de oplossing moet geloof ik nog wel even tot 2050 worden uitgesteld?

 :haha:  mensen die kunnen ondernemen?

Ondernemende mensen zijn de gangmakers van een economie.
Onbenullen uit het bedrijfsleven die zich 'topmensen' laten noemen hoor ik nooit iets goeds zeggen over economie.

 :haha:  het systeem moet niet in zijn geheel vervangen worden?

Natuurlijk willen kapitalisten dat niet, evenmin als de 'adel' in Europa (waren dat ook 'topmensen'?) enkele eeuwen geleden.

Dank je wel voor het verschaffen van empirische feitjes die mijn stelling ondersteunen dat zeer veel mensen niet anders doen dan kapitalistische ideologie en propaganda napraten.

----------


## Olive Yao

.




Ik twijfel aan de titel van dit filmpje. "Waanzinnigheid" komt bij me op (niet "waanzin" maar "waanzinnigheid" ... kan nuanceverschil niet verklaren).

----------


## Revisor

*Tevredenheid is de grootste vijand van economische groei*

De grootste misdaad tegen de mensheid ooit

Louis De Jaeger . 6 december 2018



Krijg je de vraag: wat is de grootste misdaad ooit tegen de mensheid, dan denk je wellicht meteen aan volkerenmoorden, slavernij, uitbuiting, en je hebt gelijk. Maar er is n grote criminele daad waar wij als zogezegd ontwikkelde westerlingen ons nog steeds schuldig aan maken: het professioneel ongelukkig maken van de gehele bevolking, met als excuus dat het de economie doet draaien.

Ooit was er schaarste en kwam de ijzerhandelaar langs om je te betalen voor oude potten en pannen. Een doorsnee mens kon alle kleren die hij bezat in n valiesje steken. Ieder materieel bezit was ooit van onschatbare waarde, men ging er onmenselijk zorgvuldig mee om. Nu smijten we ermee. We doen jobs die we haten om spullen te kopen die we niet nodig hebben. We doen overuren om de garagebox te huren om ons teveel aan spullen in op te bergen. Niet alleen kantoormensen, maar zelfs schoolkinderen worden reeds geconfronteerd met de modeshow van de dag, je draagt toch niet tweemaal hetzelfde?

We doen jobs die we haten om spullen te kopen die we niet nodig hebben.

Al bij al hebben we misschien wel het recht om onszelf en onze eigen maatschappij ziek te maken met deze wantoestanden, maar het is niet ok dat we dit grotendeels doen ten koste van het milieu en twee-dollar-per-dag-kindarbeiders. Terwijl op Zwarte Vrijdag hordes mensen elkaar opzij duwen om n of ander item te kopen dat hen een halve dag hun gevoel van nutteloosheid doet vergeten, worden er duizenden bomen gekapt voor domme wegwerphaarborstels, olie gepompt die dorpen en natuurgebieden verwoest en bezwijken er mensen onder de werkdruk en toxische stoffen.

Het hele jaar is een aaneenschakeling van consumentenhoogtepunten, van kerst tot sinterklaas, gecreerd door behoefte-createurs of beter, professionele ongelukkigmakers: de reclame industrie. Al mogen we ze niet allemaal over dezelfde kam scheren. Indien de meeste westerlingen eens zouden stilstaan en dankbaar zijn met wat ze hebben dan zou er een zekere vorm van tevredenheid heersen. Maar tevredenheid is de grootste vijand van economische groei, van onze maatschappij, alles zou dreigen in duigen te vallen indien de bevolking gelukkig wordt.

Zal een diep gelukkig mens zich laten verleiden tot het kopen van miljoenen afslankmiddelen, botox, nieuwe foodhypes, te veel paar schoenen, parfumflesjes, wekelijks obsessieve aankopen op Wish.com? Misschien sporadisch eens. Een gelukkig mens is tevreden met het noodzakelijke en af en toe een kleine attentie. De reclame industrie vindt tevredenheid een slecht idee en doet bewust campagnes om mensen ontevreden te maken, ze maakt zich schuldig aan het opzettelijk ongelukkig maken van de mensheid, omdat ongelukkigere mensen simpelweg meer kopen. Ken je een grotere misdaad dan dit?

Een gelukkig mens is tevreden met het noodzakelijke en af en toe een kleine attentie.

Dat deze overdreven consumptie ons ongelukkig maakt en ons in een vicieuze cirkel duwt is al meerdere malen aangetoond. Het is tijd dat er van bovenaf iets gedaan wordt aan autos die nu geen 20.000 meer kosten maar 300 per maand, aan het in stand houden van de import van goedkope brol uit Azi om het een jaar later als vuilnis terug te sturen, of in Belgi te verbranden. De tijd van planned obsolescence en wegwerpconsumptiegoederen is pass. We moeten naar een systeem waar producten met Life Long Guarantee aangemoedigd worden, er zelfs belastingvermindering op wordt gegeven en dit even toegankelijk wordt gemaakt voor minderbedeelden.


https://www.mo.be/zeronaut/de-groots...-mensheid-ooit

----------


## Ballandalus

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik twijfel aan de titel van dit filmpje. "Waanzinnigheid" komt bij me op (niet "waanzin" maar "waanzinnigheid" ... kan nuanceverschil niet verklaren).


Waanzinnigheid is insanity in verder gevorderd stadium, een soort massa hypnose. Niet in staat zijnde om eruit te stappen. Waanzin heeft betrekking op 1 aspect en is misschien van tijdelijke aard voordat iemand weer bij zinnen komt. Dit is mijn nuance.

Ik ga morgen je filmpje bekijken. Interessant artikel van Hamza Hamouchene. Nog niet alles gelezen via de link.

----------


## Revisor

Daarom investeert Marokko heel erg veel in zonnenergie. Er zijn enorme grote centrales gebouwd en in aanbouw. Uit de losse pols is Marokko n van de grootste investerdeers in zonnenergie.

----------


## HaasHaas

iedereen kan zonne-energie regelen. het is maar een kwestie van tijd voordat die panelen voor een fractie van de prijs bij de lidl liggen. als het eenmaal op je dak ligt, verdient een land er niets meer aan. want zon is gratis. ze kunnen moeilijk de zon via een kabel naar binnen brengen. dat kunnen ze wel, maar dat gaat niemand doen. tenzij je lui bent.

----------


## Revisor

...
Na de grote kernramp in Tsjernobyl in 1986, berekende de Duitse natuurkundige Gerhard Knies dat alle woestijnen op aarde in een paar uurtjes voldoende zonne-energie krijgen om de hele wereld een jaar lang van stroom te voorzien. In theorie althans, want het opvangen en transporteren van deze energie vormt nog een grote uitdaging.
...

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/het-nieu...e-energie.html

----------


## Revisor

*Climate Tracking: Morocco Makes Impressive Progress in Limiting Global Warming

Moroccos environment-friendly efforts are catching the eyes of the international community, winning the country a spot among the worlds most performing nations on climate change.*


Noor Plant III in Ouarzazate,, Morocco.

By Tarek Bazza - Tarek Bazza is a journalist at Morocco World News with Masters degree in Translation from King Fahd School of Translation in Tangier.

Dec 15, 2018

Rabat  Morocco is among the countries that have made significant progress in limiting the effects of global warming, according to the Climate Action Tracker (CAT).

CAT listed Morocco among the countries that have invested impressive efforts to curb the damaging effects of climate change.

The institute of Climate Analysis, Ecofys Consultancy, and NewClimate Institute issued the CATs Warming Projections Global Update for December 2018, on the sidelines of the 24th World Climate Conference (COP24) held in Katowice, Poland.

For this years update the CAT has examined how emissions projections have shifted since the Paris agreement in 2015, according to a CAT statement published on December 11.

The agreement set out in 2015 a global action plan to put the world on track to avoid dangerous climate change by limiting global warming to a maximum of 1.5 Celsius by 2030.

The CAT analysis identified real movement on the ground, with Argentina, Canada, Chile, Costa Rica, Ethiopia, the EU, India and Morocco taking significant steps in the right direction, and with other countries also taking action.

The analysis, which assessed 32 countries, gave Morocco a clear progress indicator, thanks to the countrys impressive progress in recent years.

Clear progress means, according to the analysis, a clear decrease in projected 2030 emissions level due to actual policy development.

We are seeing a stirring of new climate policies in the real world: if this were extended and scaled up, these combined efforts could actually begin to bend the emissions curve, said Yvonne Deng of Ecofys, a navigant company.

The analysis gave some countries such as Australia, Brazil, Indonesia, Russia, the UAE and the US, a no progress indicator, indicating that said countries are off track in terms of emission reduction.

These countries, according to the CAT, are delaying global progress and are beginning to see the reality of climate change impacts.

Countries like China, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, and Switzerland received a minor progress indicator of projected 2030 emissions levels since 2015.

*Moroccos renewable projects limit global warming*

Morocco also made a great achievement in climate change performance and become the second-best performing country in the Climate Change Performance Index (CCPI) for the year 2019, behind Sweden.

Morocco ranks high in all CCPI categories, including greenhouse gas (GHG) emission, renewable energy, energy use, and climate policy.

The index, which evaluates and compares the climate protection performance of 56 countries and the EU, also looked at Moroccos progress in reducing greenhouse gas emissions, energy use, and climate policies.

The index stated that Moroccos renewable energy projects and goals, including the worlds largest Noor Solar Project, resulted in a high rating in the climate change ranking.

Noor Solar Project consists of four solar plants: Noor I, Noor II, Noor III, and Noor IV plants.

The Noor I plant is expected to offset 240,000 [tons] a year of CO2 emissions, while the Noor II and Noor III plants combined will help offset 533,000 [tons] of CO2 emissions a year, according to Power Technology.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/201...lobal-warming/

----------


## Revisor

*Morocco Ranks 2nd in Climate Change Performance Index

Sweden and Morocco have led the ranking in this years climate change performance index. Meanwhile, Saudi Arabia and the US rank last among the indexs 56 countries.*

...

https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/201...ormance-index/

----------


## HaasHaas

landschapverpesting. gewoon panelen op het dak.

----------


## Revisor

*How capitalism is killing us*

And how we may have passed the 'point of no return''.

by Belen Fernandez

2 Jan 2019


A demonstrator from the Occupy Wall Street campaign seen with a dollar taped over his mouth as he stands near the financial district of New York September 30, 2011 [File: Lucas Jackson/Reuters]

Hitchhiking through Venezuela some years ago, a friend and I availed ourselves of the novel opportunity to receive free medical care at health clinics established by late President Hugo Chavez, a much-vilified enemy of the international capitalist order.

I had never experienced the danger of free healthcare in my own homeland - that glorious vanguard of capitalism known as the United States - which was too busy waging wars and otherwise facilitating obscene corporate profit accumulation to be bothered with basic human rights. At one Venezuelan clinic, a female doctor from Cuba appropriately remarked that, like the US military, Cuban medics also operated in global conflict zones - but to save lives.

A December 2017 statement from the United Nations Special Rapporteur on extreme poverty and human rights notes that, while the US manages to spend "more [money] on national defence than China, Saudi Arabia, Russia, United Kingdom, India, France, and Japan combined", US infant mortality rates were, as of 2013, "the highest in the developed world".

The Special Rapporteur provides a barrage of other details from his own visit to the US, during which he was able to observe the country's "bid to become the most unequal society in the world" - with some 40 million people living in poverty - as well as assess "soaring death rates and family and community destruction wrought by prescription and other drug addiction". 

Capitalism, it seems, is a deadly business indeed.

*Society on drugs*

To be sure, rampant drug use and abuse is hardly surprising in a society in which money and profit have so superseded human life in importance that people often literally cannot afford to live. 

Some, however, choose alternate methods of escape from the brutality of reality - as is hinted at by a 2018 study from the US Centres for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) that indicates skyrocketing suicide levels across the country.

Recent reports that loneliness is in fact life-threatening meanwhile suggest that the neoliberal dismantling of interpersonal bonds and increasing isolation of the individual may also be inconducive to survival.

Alienation is compounded by the commodification of every aspect of existence and the enshrinement of consumerist materialism as a way of life, not to mention ubiquitous technological distraction and the conversion of human populations into cell phone-glued automatons.

Add to the toxic mix an all-powerful pharmaceutical industry - for which a nation of depressed and otherwise afflicted individuals is an obvious financial boon - and the future appears bleaker than ever. 

*'Point of no return'* 

Of course, it's not just bodies and communities that the US brand of capitalism is destroying at home and abroad; it's also the planet itself. Overconsumption, unbridled contamination, and resource exploitation have put us on a fast track to a "point of no return", as climate scientists have warned. 

Back in 1989, US economist Paul Sweezy described capitalism's view of the natural environment "not as something to be cherished and enjoyed but as a means to the paramount ends of profit-making and still more capital accumulation".

His summary of the major elements of the environmental crisis already under way three decades ago - from the greenhouse effect brought on by massive fossil-fuel combustion to the pernicious fallout of "predatory agricultural methods" to the "mounting pollution of the oceans once thought to be an infinite repository of all kinds of wastes" - raises the question of whether the point of no return may be already long gone.

After all, now that the oceans and other essential earthly accessories have effectively become plastic, it will be rather difficult to convert them back into non-plastic form - particularly when the global capitalist elite have wholeheartedly embraced the system's self-destructive logic and apparently don't mind leaving their progeny to deal with the impending apocalypse.
Kill or be killed

This is even truer since the current leader of the so-called "free world" is the man who previously denounced climate change as a Chinese hoax. 

In a December post on the Verso Books website, Ashley Dawson - author of Extreme Cities: The Peril and Promise of Urban Life in the Age of Climate Change - reviews some of Donald Trump's contributions to the Earth's devastation by "hyper-capitalism", such as "efforts to criminalise environmental protest".

Though Trump's 2017 withdrawal from the Paris climate agreement may have caused the most ruckus, Dawson notes, "extractivist policies adopted during the second year of his reign of environmental terror included rolling back vehicle fuel economy standards, dismantling rules limiting methane pollution, and jettisoning safety rules governing offshore drilling operations", among other feats.

And while Trump's assault on the environment is mirrored by ultra-right counterparts across the globe - like Brazil's new president Jair Bolsonaro, who has pledged to put an end to the Amazon rainforest as we know it - Dawson stresses that the "ideological opening" for such leaders was facilitated internationally by "centrist and even leftist governments that remained wedded to fossil capitalism over the last couple of decades".

It bears emphasising, too, that, in the US, enthusiastic bipartisan support for war - a pillar of the imperialist enterprise - translates into not only mass death for people on the receiving end of bombs and drone attacks, but also large-scale environmental poisoning. As Newsweek observed in 2014, the US Defence Department is one of the top polluters on the planet. 

Now, as capitalism continues to kill us, the only real solution - however improbable - is to kill capitalism.


https://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/op...101116332.html

----------


## Revisor

*Analyse*

Waarom trekt VS zijn troepen terug uit Syri en Afghanistan?

De aangekondigde terugtrekking van de resterende 2.000 Amerikaanse troepen uit Syri en de gedeeltelijke terugtrekking uit Afghanistan wil niet zeggen dat er een eind komt aan Pentagons agressieve militarisme en eindeloze Amerikaanse oorlogen in Syri, in Afghanistan, in de regio of wereldwijd.

Sara Flounders

donderdag 3 januari 2019



Het Amerikaanse leger heeft 170.000 troepen gestationeerd in 150 landen en op meer dan 800 militaire basissen buiten de VS. Bijna 40.000 soldaten zitten voor geheime missies op geheime locaties die Washington weigert te onthullen. Omdat het Pentagon haar troepenmacht voortdurend van naam veranderde en verschoof in het Midden-Oosten, is het onmogelijk om te weten hoeveel troepen effectief op stand-by staan ​​en hoeveel er in rotatie zijn.

Maar deze verrassende aankondiging om de "troepen terug te trekken"- ongeacht de beperkingen en de militaire slagkracht van de VS, legt de steeds onhoudbare Amerikaanse imperialistische mondiale positie bloot en de rafelige staat van al haar historische allianties.

De aankondiging heeft een kloof gecreerd binnen Amerikaanse machtskringen. De verschillende ontslagen uit Trumps bestuur en de daaropvolgende beschuldigingen vestigen de aandacht van de massa op het verhitte conflict.

De top van de Democratische Partij en de "top van de commercile media" staan ​​in rep en roer en in verzetsmodus. Ze vallen Trump aan omwille van zijn beleid ten aanzien van Iran en Rusland dat naar verluidt de nationale veiligheid in gevaar brengt. Daarmee bedoelen ze eigenlijk dat hij de Amerikaanse imperialistische belangen schaadt.

Hun aanklachten bevestigen alleen maar dat zowel de racistische Trump als zijn tegenstanders van de heersende klasse imperialistische oorlogsmisdadigers en vijanden van de mens zijn. De pro-militaristische kritiek op Trump is op zich reactionair. 

*Een progressieve klasse-analyse*

Trumps plotse aankondiging - zonder debat met beleidsmakers, zonder enig overleg met bevriende wereldleiders uit de NAVO-oorlogsalliantie - is inderdaad een afwijking van de hegemonische strategie die de VS afgelopen 75 jaar heeft gevoerd.

Deze afwijking verklaart het aftreden van "Mad Dog" Mattis als Trumps minister van Defensie. Mattis, geprezen als de "volwassene" binnen Trumps kabinet, heeft zijn Pentagon-positie gebruikt om de relaties met de Amerikaanse bondgenoten te beschermen. Zijn bijnaam komt van zijn beruchte uitspraak over de Amerikaanse oorlog in Afghanistan: "Het is leuk om wat mensen neer te schieten. Weet je, het is een hels kabaal." (New York Times, 4 februari 2005) Mattis is ook berucht als de Amerikaanse bevelhebber die verantwoordelijk was voor de dood van honderden Iraakse burgers in Fallujah in 2004.

Mattis ontslag geeft weer hoe de aangekondigde terugtrekking een dramatische breuk vormt met landen die met de VS hebben samengewerkt in Syri, zoals Frankrijk, Duitsland, Belgi en Groot-Brittanni. Allemaal voormalige koloniale machten die de inheemse culturen vernietigden en Amerika, Afrika en Azi hebben geplunderd.

De heersers van deze landen waren vastbesloten om de Arabische wereld na de ineenstorting van de Sovjet-Unie opnieuw te koloniseren. Andere bereidwillige partners voor deze imperialistische misdaad waren Saoedi-Arabi en Isral. Ze waren bereid zich te engageren voor de oorlog in Syri, vanuit de veronderstelling dat ze zouden delen in de plundering van het land. Officieel onder het mom van de zogenaamde oorlog tegen terreur. Trump verraste hen met deze belangrijke Amerikaanse beleidsverschuiving in de regio. Dit zal de imperialistische instabiliteit vergroten.

*Nationale verschillen uitbuiten*

Volgens talloze berichten in de media nam Trump zijn beslissing op basis van een lang telefoontje met de Turkse president Erdogan. Erdogan heeft gedreigd om een militaire operatie te starten tegen de door de VS gesteunde Koerdische YPG-troepen in Noordoost-Syri, waar Amerikaanse troepen zijn gestationeerd. Erdogan maakte duidelijk dat Turkije geen bondgenoot van de VS kan blijven en tegelijk een Koerdisch Amerikaans ministaat dulden. 

Dit is een onoplosbaar dilemma voor de Amerikaanse imperialisten, wiens top zakenlui Syri niet hebben kunnen destabiliseren om een 'regimewissel' door te voeren. Washington vroeg sinds dag n het aftreden van president Bashar Assad en alle bestaande regeringsfunctionarissen. Dat is niet gebeurd.

Het doel van de VS was de aanstelling van een Syrische regering, die de westerse belangen diende en een verkiezingsproces zou opzetten onder de controle en doorlichting van de belangrijkste imperialistische machten. Dit is de betekenis van de vage term 'regime change'.

Op de tekentafel in Washington leek het aanvankelijk een eenvoudig plan. Met dit doel probeerde het Amerikaanse politiek-militaire establishment alle mogelijke interne verschillen uit te buiten, zoals de vele religieuze, etnische en nationale groepen in Syri, inclusief de Koerdische troepen. De hele Amerikaanse en Westerse inspanning was gericht op de balkanisering van Syri. Zogenaamd om de onderdrukte volkeren en de "democratie" te verdedigen.

Deze inspanning om sektarische verschillen te bewapenen, werd gemplementeerd onder invloed van het reactionaire Saoedische regime. De door buitenlandse mogendheden gefinancierde huursoldaten en doodseskaders opereerden openlijk in Syri. Hun benodigdheden werden in grote hoeveelheden vanuit de lucht gedropt.

De imperialistische en Saoedische samenwerking probeerde vooral de reactionaire elementen te mobiliseren. De soennitische Arabische bevolking die de meerderheid vormde werd ingezet tegen de Christenen, Alawis, Druzen, Sjiieten, Yazidi's, Armenirs, Koerdische, Turkmenen en tal van kleinere nationale, etnische en religieuze minderheden evenals recente vluchtelingen. Onder de 23 miljoen inwoners van Syri (inclusief degenen die recentelijk het land hebben verlaten) zijn meer dan een half miljoen Palestijnse vluchtelingen en 1,5 miljoen Iraakse vluchtelingen.

De VS werkte acht jaar om de deelname van de westerse imperialistische machten en de Golfmonarchien te organiseren. Ondanks vier jaar bombardementen die de infrastructuur van het land hebben gedecimeerd, de invoering van tienduizenden zwaar bewapende en goed gefinancierde huursoldaten, intense internationale politieke druk en wurgende economische sancties, blijft Syri nog steeds onoverwinnelijk. 

*Solidariteit boven sektarische verdeeldheid*

Syri verzette zich tegen de poging tot omverwerping op twee fronten. Natuurlijk organiseerde de regering een defensieve militaire strijd. Maar het belangrijkste wapen was de voortdurende afhankelijkheid van het feit dat Syri een mozaek is van vele religieuze, etnische en nationale groeperingen die allemaal kunnen samenleven binnen een seculiere staat.

De nut van de strijd om het behoud van de nationale onafhankelijkheid was zichtbaar op elke foto, elke delegatie, elke mobilisatie en elke massabetoging. Deze benadrukten de rijke culturele diversiteit en de eenheid van het hele volk.

Syri nodigde ook Hezbollah's goed georganiseerde militaire eenheden uit Libanon, evenals Iraanse en Russische militaire bijstand om zich te verdediging tegen deze imperialistische aanval. Deze vormt een onderdeel van een uitbreidend regionaal conflict.

Bijna alle tienduizenden reactionaire buitenlandse huurlingen die door de VS, Saoedi-Arabi, Qatar en de Verenigde Arabische Emiraten zijn gefinancierd en opgeleid, zijn nu verslagen. Ook de fanatieke IS-troepen die grote delen van Syri in handen hadden zijn verslagen. Hoewel elke gewapende groep in staat was tot massale vernietiging, waren de verschillende huurmilities verdeeld en concurreerden ze tegen elkaar, naargelang wie ze financierde.

De nationale trots op de prestaties van Syri in de verdediging van zijn soevereiniteit slaagde erin om het land intact te houden. 

*Tanende macht om wereld te domineren*

Amerika heeft een andere maar vergelijkbare mislukking gekregen in Afghanistan. Ondanks een open en directe Amerikaanse invasie van het land in 2001 en jaren van bezetting, met de rotatie van een miljoen troepen, is Washingtons brute "vredesmissie" in Afghanistan mislukt. Corruptie kan in een bezetting hardnekkig zijn, maar dat geldt ook voor het verzet. Tegenwoordig is geen enkele beroepsgroep of nationale weg in het land veilig.

De oorlog in Afghanistan is nu de langste in de geschiedenis van de VS, en er is geen einde in zicht. Er is ook geen uitzicht op het vestigen van een stabiel marionettenregime.

Een extra crisis voor het Amerikaanse imperialisme is het toenemend internationaal protest omwille van de burgerslachtoffers en de uithongering in Jemen. Zelfs met hightech Amerikaanse wapens en een Amerikaanse zeeblokkade, slaagt Saoedi-Arabi er niet in om het verzet in Jemen te breken.

Ondertussen zetten de Palestijnen ondanks alles hun verzet door tegen de Amerikaanse bondgenoot Isral. Dit verzet is de realiteit van de 21ste eeuw waar zelfs de laatste generatie wapens uit de VS geen vat op heeft.

Ondanks de zelfverzekerde, agressieve toon van Trumps plotselinge aankondiging, weerspiegelt het niettemin een tanende Amerikaanse macht om de wereld te domineren - ongeacht wie zich in het Witte Huis bevindt. De huidige media en politieke poeha gaan over wie schuldig is aan deze tanende Amerikaanse macht en hoe dit kan gekeerd worden.

Volgens media-speculaties probeert Trump op een cynische manier zijn achterban te redden omdat hij geconfronteerd wordt met een muur van politiek verzet voor zijn racistische, seksistische en anti-migranten acties. Hoewel Trumps achterban racistisch en rechts is, ziet het geen belang in nog een Amerikaanse oorlog - net als de rest van de Amerikaanse publieke opinie.

Trump maakte nochtans de belofte tijdens zijn campagne om de Amerikaanse troepen uit Syri terug te trekken en de VS-betrokkenheid in Afghanistan te beindigen. Maar niemand binnen de heersende kringen verwachtte dat hij die belofte ook ging naleven.

----------


## Revisor

*Waarom is Syri een doelwit voor de VS*

Syri is al tientallen jaren het doelwit van de VS omwille van zijn militante Arabische nationalisme, zijn steun aan de Palestijnse strijd, zijn verzet tegen de Isralische staat, een imperialistisch speerpunt in de regio. En zijn genationaliseerde olie- en door de staat gereguleerde economie.

Voordat Syri een Amerikaans doelwit werd, had het een relatief hoge levensstandaard en ontwikkelingsgraad in de regio. De Amerikaanse inspanningen om Syri te vernietigen kwamen in een stroomversnelling toen president George W. Bush in 2002 Syri toevoegde aan zijn lijst van schurkenstaten die moesten vernietigd worden. In 2013 legde Washington economische sancties op aan Syri om het land te ontwrichten. Washington beschuldigde Syri ervan dat het niet correct heeft gehandeld tijdens de Amerikaanse invasie in Irak van 2003.

Wikileaks documenteert de CIA-plannen in 2006 om onrust te zaaien en wapens te leveren tegen 2009. In 2011 begon de Amerikaanse geheime dienst de massa te manipuleren die de door de VS gesteunde militaire dictaturen in Egypte en Tunesi omvergooiden tijdens de "Arabische Lente". Die chaos creerde voor de VS een opening voor undercover-operaties om de anti-imperialistische regeringen in Libi en Syri omver te werpen.

Na zeven maanden bombarderen slaagde de VS erin om Libi in 2011 te verwoesten waardoor elke ontwikkeling in een land dat de hoogste levensstandaard in Afrika had bereikt, werd vernietigd. De uitgebreide ontwikkelingshulp die Libi in heel Afrika bood, bleef in puin achter. De VS profiteerde van de situatie om nieuwe militaire basissen in heel Afrika te installeren.

De Obama-administratie, met name minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Hillary Clinton, had aangekondigd dat ze een vergelijkbaar en zelfs sneller succes in Syri verwachtte. De voorspelling was dat, onder directe Amerikaanse druk, de Syrische regering binnen enkele weken zou instorten.

Washington nodigde al zijn bondgenoten uit om deel te nemen aan de vernietiging van Syri. Omdat ze allemaal wilden meegenieten van de beloofde toekomstige plunderingen, hebben Frankrijk, Groot-Brittanni Turkije, Canada, Australi, Saoedi-Arabi, Qatar en de VAE de proxy aanvalstroepen gefinancierd. Jordani bood open trainingskampen aan. Isral bood toegang langs de achterdeur via de Syrische provincie Golan die Isral al sinds 1967 bezet.

Een eindeloze reeks internationale conferenties over Syri, georganiseerd door de VS en de Europese Unie, vonden plaats in Genve, Washington, Londen, Parijs, Brussel en Berlijn. Een wisselende aantal medewerkers die geen basis hadden in Syri, werd aangesteld om een ​​nieuwe regering op de been te brengen. Maar deze marionetten konden het niet met elkaar eens raken en hun strijdkrachten manoeuvreerden eindeloos.

De zittende Syrische regering werd nooit uitgenodigd op deze grote conferenties om de toekomst van het land te bepalen. De minister van Defensie James Mattis herhaalde de arrogante Amerikaanse eis recentelijk nog, in augustus 2018: "Ons doel is om de Syrische burgeroorlog naar Genve te verplaatsen, zodat het Syrische volk een nieuwe regering kan stichten die niet door Assad wordt geleid."

Andere "humanitaire conferenties" werden gehouden om te kijken wat er moest gebeuren met de 5,5 miljoen Syrische vluchtelingen die de chaos waren ontvlucht. Maar het echte doel van deze conferenties was vooral om de vraag naar een "onderhandelingsakkoord te pushen, die internationale instanties effectieve controle gaf over de Syrische soevereiniteit. Op elk van deze conferenties werd benadrukt dat er geen hulp bij de wederopbouw of hervestiging zou komen, tenzij er een andere regering kwam.

Om de Amerikaanse overname nog extra te legitimeren werd er een tandje bijgestoken met een campagne op sociale media waarbij het Syrische regime werd gedemoniseerd. Het was een campagne bedoeld om elke tegenstand in de kiem te smoren en te demoraliseren.

Veel activisten, die weinig over Syri wisten, werden ingepakt. Zelfs diegenen die gekant waren tegen de Amerikaanse oorlogsretoriek ontwikkelden een diep wantrouwen tegenover de strijdkrachten die de seculiere staat Syri verdedigen tegen de gecordineerde pogingen om het land te balkaniseren. 

*Wat is de rol van Turkije en de Koerden?* 

De dag vr Trumps aankondiging op 18 december dat hij de Amerikaanse troepen uit Syri terug wil trekken, was er een bijeenkomst in Genve over Syri. Een conferentie waar de VS en de imperialistische EU-landen niet welkom waren.

In plaats daarvan waren - voor deze ontmoeting over de toekomst van Syri - de ministers van Buitenlandse Zaken van Rusland, Iran en verrassend genoeg, Turkije uitgenodigd.

Deze drie landen verzetten zich om verschillende redenen en belangen tegen de ongevraagde, grootschalige destructieve Amerikaanse rol in Syri. Volgens de krant The Guardian kwamen ze tijdens die conferentie overeen dat ze willen gaan voor een door Syri geleid "levensvatbaar en duurzaam Syri met de hulp van de VN. (18 december)

Turkije, een bijzonder strategisch lid van de door de VS aangestuurde NAVO-militaire alliantie, is fel gekant tegen de Amerikaanse inzet van de YPG-Koerdische troepen in Syri. Turkije is verwikkeld in een decennialange oorlog tegen de nationale ambities van de 15 miljoen onderdrukte Koerden in Turkije. Ze maken bijna 20 procent uit van de Turkse bevolking. 

De veel kleinere Koerdische minderheid in Syri, 1,5 miljoen, besloot om gebruik te maken van het vacum gecreerd door de verzwakte centrale Syrische regering om een ​​lang gezocht Koerdisch thuisland als een autonoom gebied te vestigen. Ze hebben echter niet opgeroepen tot de omverwerping van de Syrische regering of de afzetting van president Assad.

SGF, de politieke koepel die de Syrische Koerden vertegenwoordigt, heeft officile bijeenkomsten met de Syrische regering in Damascus gehouden. Tijdens deze bijeenkomsten maakte president Assad duidelijk dat de regering "de deur openhoudt" en gesprekken met de Koerden verwelkomt. Maar dat alle buitenlandse bezetters, inclusief de Amerikaanse en Turkse troepen, Syri moeten verlaten.

De Syrisch-Koerdische delegatie maakte duidelijk dat hun doel een politieke deal is om hun autonomie te vrijwaren. De Syrische centrale regering, die zich bezighield met de strijd om het hele land te redden, verzette zich niet tegen de Koerdische autonomie. Een toekomstige federale status voor de Koerden werd open gelaten. 

In mei 2017, wilde Washington, een ministaat creren in het olierijke gebied van Noordoost-Syri en bewapende de Koerdische YPG-troepen in een poging om een ​​leger te creren dat afhankelijk is van de VS. Zo had je al-Qaeda ISIS-troepen aan de ene kant en Amerikaanse bombardementsaanvallen aan de andere kant. De Koerdische YPG-milities werden in een bondgenootschap met de VS ingepakt.

Het Turkse regime was al ongerust toen Amerikaanse wapens aan Iraakse Koerden werden geleverd met het doel om Irak verdeeld te houden. Maar de Amerikaanse wapens die aan Syrische Koerden werden geleverd met als doel om Syri verdeeld te houden, zou gemakkelijk de meer talrijke en onderdrukte Koerden in Turkije kunnen bereiken.

De Amerikaanse media beschuldigen Trump ervan dat er door zijn aangekondigde terugtrekking, geen Amerikaanse militaire aanwezigheid meer zal zijn in het gebied om de Syrische Koerden te "beschermen". Maar dat is onoprecht. Het doel van de VS was altijd al om een eigen basis in de regio te vestigen en alle andere krachten verdeeld en in conflict te houden.

De Turkse deelname aan de recente conferentie samen met Rusland en Iran en de groeiende mogelijkheid van een Turkse breuk met de NAVO  misschien zelfs een militaire interventie waarbij het Turks leger tegenover het Amerikaans leger komt te staan zorgt ervoor dat Washington verstrikt is geraakt in een warrig web die ze zelf heeft gecreerd. 

*Rusland, Iran, welk land is het volgende?* 

Russische en Iraanse hulp aan Syri heeft een defensief karakter. Als de VS erin zou slagen de Syrische regering omver te werpen - zoals in Irak en Libi gebeurde, dan zijn Rusland en Iran, die zich beide verzetten tegen de Amerikaanse overheersing, waarschijnlijk het volgende doelwit voor de VS.

De anti-oorlogsbeweging moet ook waakzaam blijven. Amerikaanse troepen staan ​​nog steeds gestationeerd in het Nabije Oosten, op militaire dronebasissen in Afrikaanse landen, in marineschepen voor de kust van China en in het Verre Oosten.

Er zijn nog steeds Amerikaanse troepen, vliegdekschepen, nucleaire onderzeers en drones in de directe omgeving van Syri, op zoek naar een nieuwe mogelijkheid of een gefaseerde provocatie. Zoals het Pentagon in Irak heeft gedaan, zijn er veel manieren om Amerikaanse troepen in Syri te herpositioneren of te hernoemen en zo een nieuw imperialistisch initiatief te lanceren.

Anti-oorlogs- en progressieve krachten moeten een duidelijke en consistente eis handhaven om alle Amerikaanse troepen en medewerkers terug naar de VS te brengen, de basissen te sluiten en alle bezettingen en sancties te beindigen.


Sara Flounders reisde twee keer naar Syri met solidariteitsdelegaties tijdens de Amerikaanse oorlog tegen het land. Ze is co-directeur van het International Action Centre en helpt bij het cordineren van de United National Antiwar Coalition, de Hands Off Syria Campaign en de Coalition Against U.S. Foreign Military Bases.

Waarom trekt VS zijn troepen terug uit Syrië en Afghanistan? - DeWereldMorgen.be

----------


## SamirPlus

Echt, tfoe man, dat Saudi-Arabi deze rotzooi steunt en meedoet in de ellende en onmenselijkheden.
Daarom kan ik mij bijna niet meer Moslim noemen, omdat Mekka ligt in Saudi-Arabi en het n van de zuilen van Islam is, om daar eenmaal in je leven naartoe te gaan.
Zoals het nu gaat, boycot ik liever die vuile zandvreters, oftewel Quraish.
Dat is niet Islamitisch en meedoen is medeplichtig zijn, dus liever niet.

Al Aqsa is veel belangrijker, als je het zo bekijkt.
Insha3Allah komt alles goed en zullen deze duivels allemaal plaatsmaken voor vrome en oprechte Moslims.

Het ligt er niet aan of je geboren bent in een Moskee of Islamitisch land, maar of je ook echt Moslim bent, in je hart.
Daden maken de Moslim, niet de woorden of gedachten.
Jouw intentie is wat jou Moslim maakt en houdt.
Je kan nog zoveel varkensvlees gegeten hebben in een kaffierland, maar als je geen hulp krijgt van jouw Moslim leiders, dan is dat niet jouw eigen schuld en dat je daarom geen Moslim zou zijn, als je voor de rest gewoon Moslim bent, in jouw daden dus.
Het is toch veel erger om in een Islamitische land varkensvlees te eten, dan in een kaffierland? Daarom, ik heb geen vertrouwen meer in deze mensen en hoop dat er snel iets van een ramp of wat dan ook overkomt bij dat soort mensen en ze wegvaagd.
Net als die mensen van Lot, die alleen maar bezig waren met zondes plegen, totdat die ramp hun overkwam.
Soubhan Allah, Hij laat Zijn mensen nooit creperen. Ibrahim(sws) werd gewaarschuwd door Zijn Engelen en liet het Loet(sws) weten, behalve degene die niet geloofden en te druk waren met zondigen wisten nergens vanaf.
Zo zie je dat er maar weinigen zijn die eigenlijk Oprecht zijn en werkelijk Moslim. Het zit in de mens, om te zondigen. Om tegen Allah(swt) in te gaan.
De bestemming is bekend en staat vast, voor iedereen.

Tupac Shakur zei het zo mooi: "They say it's the white men I should fear, but it's my own kind doing all the killing here." (Only God Can Judge Me)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
A typology of consumer strategies for resisting advertising, and a review of mechanisms for countering them

Abstract

This article presents a typology of the different ways in which consumers resist advertising, and the tactics that can be used to counter or avoid such resistance. It brings together literatures from different fields of study, including advertising, marketing, communication science and psychology. Although researchers in these subfields have shown a substantial interest in (consumer) resistance, these streams of literature are poorly connected. This article aims to facilitate the exchange of knowledge, and serve as a starting point for future research. Our ACE typology distinguishes three types of resistance strategies: Avoiding, Contesting, and Empowering. We introduce these strategies, and present research describing advertising tactics that may be used to neutralize each of them.

Marieke L. Fransen, Peeter W.J. Verlegh, Amna Kirmani

----------


## Revisor

*De liberale democratie met haar obsessie voor groei zal de aarde niet redden* 

[b]Essay Het klimaat en de politiek van de toekomst

Pleidooi voor prepresentatie[b]

Tegen de huidige liberalen, die met hun obsessie voor groei de destructie van de aarde bespoedigen, moet een obstructieve macht in stelling worden gebracht die ons leidt naar stilstand en vertraging. Voor generaties die wij moeten vertegenwoordigen nog voordat ze bestaan.

Willem Schinkel

27 februari 2019  verschenen in nr. 9


7 februari 2019, Den Haag. Klimaatspijbelaars demonstreren voor een ambitieuzer klimaatbeleid  Peter Hilz / HH

Kinderen leren ons vandaag de dag wat politiek is. Tegen de klimaattafels, de klimaatonderhandelingen en een klimaatakkoord in staken ze en gaan ze de straat op om aan de kaak te stellen dat alles wat tot nu toe voor politiek doorgaat in het teken staat van planetaire destructie. Voor ons betekent mondiale opwarming, heel concreet, het einde van de polder. En wat doen Nederlandse politici in antwoord en anticipatie daarop? Ze gaan polderen! De stakingen van scholieren zijn inspirerend omdat ze dwars door alle bullshit van de babbelende stropdasmannetjes heen breken en voor iedereen helder maken waar het om gaat: om systeemverandering tegen de destructie van hedendaags leven en toekomstig leven, van mogelijkheid.

En dus komen er strategien van beheersing, nodigt de premier scholieren uit om te komen praten, en hij krijgt al direct gedaan dat een eerstvolgende staking opgeschort wordt. Dan weet je dat je iets doet wat de orde bedreigt. Want er ligt iets op de klimaattafel wat er altijd al lag, maar wat toch nog niet voldoende ervaarbaar was: dit gaat over destructie. En iedereen die uit is op gelikte compromissen met fossiele energiebedrijven, iedereen die blijft geloven in de God van de Groei, en iedereen die pretendeert te spreken namens de gewone Nederlander voor wie het allemaal te snel gaat, participeert in de bespoediging van die destructie.

Laten we de politieke orde die ijvert voor destructie, voor halve maatregelen, voor transities en duurzaamheid, voor innovatie en geo-engineering, voor groene groei, oftewel voor het continueren van de groei met andere middelen, een naam geven. Laten we haar een diluviale politiek noemen, een politiek die willens en wetens de Zondvloed (het Diluvium) naderbij brengt, een politiek van wat in de praktijk een aprs nous le dluge is. Zondvloed is hier een symbool voor een proces dat letterlijk in de vorm van een zeespiegelstijging het einde van een groot deel van Nederland kan betekenen, maar dat is maar n van de vele destructieve effecten van mondiale opwarming. Diluviale politiek is een politiek die destructie op de koop toe neemt. Een politiek die gokt op, of met, een toekomst in de volle wetenschap van de destructie die komt.

Want niemand zal nog kunnen zeggen dat we het niet wisten. Zoals historici als Christophe Bonneuil en Jean-Baptiste Fressoz hebben laten zien, is er een inmiddels eeuwenoud bewustzijn van antropogene klimaatverandering, bij zowel pre-industrile civilisaties als bij kolonisatoren. En ook waar dat bewustzijn geen erkenning krijgt of vergeten is, is er sinds decennia de moderne klimaatwetenschap. Tekenend is daarnaast dat de superrijken van de wereld deze dagen oude bunkers en verlaten landingsbanen kopen omdat ze exitstrategien plannen  zij weten als geen ander dat hun project de destructie van huidig en toekomstig leven betekent. En in Nederland komen politici zonder enig probleem weg met de schaamteloze erkenning dat ze hun zelf gestelde klimaatdoelen bij lange na niet halen.

In deze toestand is bijna niemand meer klimaatscepticus; voor wie een fetisj heeft voor destructie op planetaire schaal volstaat het om klimaatcynicus te zijn. Zo kon de Amerikaanse Environmental Protection Agency onder Donald Trump vorig jaar ruiterlijk toegeven dat er misschien wel vier graden Celsius bij komen in deze eeuw, zodat het meteen niet langer kosteneffectief is om te proberen er iets aan te doen.

In de vervuilde atmosfeer van deze diluviale politiek klinkt de heldere stem van scholieren als een frisse adem. Alleen al dat deze jongeren ons herinneren aan het feit dat politiek gaat over de mogelijkheid van mogelijkheid is iets om te koesteren in plaats van te beheersen. Walter Benjamin zei bijna een eeuw geleden al: Dat het zo verder gaat, is de catastrofe.

Dus het kan zo niet verder. Maar de diluviale politiek heeft zich diep genesteld in onze democratie. De vraag is nu welke democratie in staat is komende levensvormen een stem te geven in het heden. De opgave voor de democratie is, met andere woorden, om vorm te geven aan iets wat niet alleen representatie is maar ook prepresentatie, de representatie van het leven dat nog te komen is. Hoe? Allereerst door afscheid te nemen van de diluviale drift die liberale democratie heet.

***

Liberalisme als politieke filosofie en liberale democratie als regeer- en bestuursvorm leiden tot diluviale politiek. De mens is in het liberalisme gedacht als door privbezit gekenmerkte eenling. Aarde is exclusief gedacht als reservaat of als reservoir, als gratis hulpbron. Die twee concepties  de door privbezit gekenmerkte eenling en de gratis aarde  zijn complementair, want er is geen bezitting mogelijk zonder bezetting van aarde. Liberale, diluviale politiek is dus de continuering van planetair kolonialisme, en wat eufemistisch de ecologische voetafdruk heet, is het koloniaal stempel dat de horde eenlingen achterlaat bij iedere bezetting, bij iedere claim op aarde die komt met de willekeur van hun tot vrijheid gecodeerde consumptie. De vrijheid van het liberalisme is niets anders dan het vrij maken van aarde voor bezetbaarheid en bezitbaarheid. Het is niet in de eerste plaats de als liberaal individu gedachte eenling geweest die de aarde bezette, want liberalisme  en in zijn huidige versie: neoliberalisme  heeft de concentratie van kapitaal bij een kleine klasse van grootbezitters gefaciliteerd.

Wat is toekomst onder liberale condities? Feitelijk de afzetting of het afval van de liberale orintatie op het onmiddellijke nut, op het nu. Mensen, net als aarde, zijn grondstof, human capital, en in wat de Oostenrijkse filosoof Gnther Anders ooit postcivilisationeel kannibalisme noemde, betekent dat tegelijk dat alles wat na het nu komt gecodeerd wordt tot n grote afvalstortplaats. Afval wordt vaak gezien als iets uit het verleden, maar in de praktijk van de liberale democratie is de toekomst het afval van de nutscalculaties die in het heden gemaakt worden: toekomst brengt groei of winst, en al het andere is rest, residu van kapitalisering, afval. Huidige en toekomstige mensen en dieren zijn voor liberale politiek afval, een rest die resteert na de kapitaalaccumulatie in het nu.

Bestaan onder liberale condities is afvallig, zo blijkt nu meer dan ooit. Individuele mensen zijn de ideologische basis van liberaal denken, maar in de praktijk zijn ze afvallige eenlingen. Overleven is restant zijn van eerdere kapitaalaccumulatie. Wie overleeft wordt gewaardeerd als te exploiteren arbeid, maar die waardering is slechts het optimistische gezicht van de afvallige aard van liberaal leven.

Een en ander is typerend voor een volstrekt onvermogen om leven te zien als samen leven dat niet in het teken staat van beheersing, van bezetting en bezitting. Een leven met anderen, met dieren, met planten, met aarde, en zowel in geschiedenis als in toekomst. Juist omdat toekomst afval is, residu van op onmiddellijkheid gerichte nutscalculaties, leidt liberalisme tot het aprs nous le dluge dat diluviale politiek kenmerkt. De huidige liberalen zijn niet voor niets aanhanger van het idee dat er geen fundamentele alternatieven zijn voor de bestaande relaties tussen economie en ecologie. De destructie van toekomstige levensmogelijkheden maakt dat gebrek aan alternatieven actief waar.

----------


## Revisor

De aarde was lang een gratis hulpbron n een afvalberg, maar het einde van die paradoxale manier van planetair bestaan nadert

Overtuigde liberalen kunnen tegenwerpen dat er in de liberale democratie niets vastligt, dat overal over te praten valt. En dat is exact hoe diluviale politiek werkt: op de achtergrond van het gebabbel trekt de destructie verder. En liberale democratie is gebabbel voor gevorderden. In een tijd van mondiale opwarming is wat het debat heet het schuiven met luchtige betekenaars onder verhitte omstandigheden. De liberale ideologie, gebaseerd op het idee van eenlingen met privbezit, gaat ervan uit dat alles goed komt wanneer die eenlingen ook meningen bezitten. Eenlingen met meningen, die maken wat politiek debat heet. Geen wonder dat schoolgaande kinderen daar geen soelaas in zien als ze systeemverandering eisen.

***

Zoals Wolfgang Streeck heeft laten zien leeft liberale democratie op gekochte tijd in haar huwelijk met kapitalisme. Het lang bestaande idee dat de combinatie van liberale democratie en kapitalisme universeel wordt en dat ook zou moeten zijn, is een grap waar niemand meer om kan lachen. Maar die democratie leeft ook, en altijd al, op gekochte tijd in het pre-emptieve beslag dat ze legt op de mogelijkheden van toekomstige generatie. Ik zeg met opzet generatie, omdat het een werkwoord is. Het inspirerende aan de protesten van scholieren is niet dat het een jonge generatie betreft. Generaties zijn demografische constructies, geen politieke formaties. En het idee dat de jeugd het klimaat belangrijk vindt, maakt het al te gemakkelijk voor politici en anderen om zich achter de protesten te scharen en zichzelf vrij te waren van de noodzaak te handelen.

Het denken in termen van generaties kan mondiale opwarming tot iets van komende generaties maken, tot iets waar vooral zij iets aan moeten, en vast wel zullen doen. De aandacht wordt dan afgeleid van het feit dat het de huidige, alle generaties doortrekkende productiewijze is die de biosfeer en de atmosfeer voor toekomstig leven vernielt, en dat de huidige machthebbers dus het probleem zijn. Anderzijds zijn generatie-argumenten vaak reactionair: het idee dat we voor onze kinderen moeten handelen rechtvaardigt doorgaans conservatieve maatregelen, zoals een anti-abortuspolitiek, bedoeld om een bestaande orde in de toekomst in stand te houden.

De scholieren die over de hele wereld staken, trappen daar niet in: zij stellen de eis aan de huidige politiek te breken met de bestaande orde. Ze doen dat niet als eenlingen met meningen, maar uit zorg over, en voor, de mogelijkheden die de toekomst herbergt voor een veelvoud aan levensvormen. Met andere woorden: wat in diluviale politiek op het spel staat, is de mogelijkheid van de generatie van levensvormen. Diluviale politiek is een steeds sterker wordende claim op toekomstige generatie in deze zin. Het is een politiek van de beperking van de wilde generatie van levensvormen. Op die manier is politiek in onze tijd het management van de prenatale abortus van de generatie na ons.

Er staat hier dus een veel radicaler idee van vrijheid op het spel dan liberalen zich kunnen voorstellen: niet het vrijmaken van aarde voor extractie, en niet de vrijheid van het hebben van spullen en meningen, maar de radicale potentialiteit van het queer vormgeven van levens, van levensvormen buiten de perverse orde van de diluviale fetisj met groei. De vraag is, simpelweg: wie bepaalt op welke manieren samen-leven op aarde straks mogelijk is? Het komt er dus op aan de protesterende jeugd niet als generatie op te vatten, maar te zien dat zij het ditmaal is die de vraag opwerpt naar de mogelijkheid van de toekomstige generatie van leven.

Liberalisme en liberale democratie zijn niet genteresseerd in zulke generatie, want ze gaan uit van accumulatie, van groei, en groei betekent extractie uit aarde en exploitatie van lichamen. Liberale democratie behelst dus en destructie en het eeuwige gebabbel dat het rookscherm vormt waarachter die destructie voortwoekert. In weerwil van de taal van de liberale zelffelicitatie, van mensenrechten en vooruitgang, betekent die destructie de transformatie van mens en aarde tot het afval van de kapitaalaccumulatie en -concentratie die als noodzakelijke groei verkocht wordt. Tegenover de afvalligheid waartoe liberale democratie het bestaan reduceert, moeten we een radicale afvalligheid plaatsen, een verraad aan die liberale democratie. Want de aarde was lang tegelijk een gratis hulpbron en een afvalberg, maar het einde van die paradoxale manier van planetair bestaan komt in zicht. Welke politiek is mogelijk in het licht van dit einde? Hoe onze reductie tot afval om te zetten in een radicale afvalligheid die de wilde woekering van levensvormen op aarde als uitgangspunt heeft?

***


 Martijn Beekman / HH

Er is een model voor een politiek die niet exclusief op het nu georinteerd is, maar op het weerstaan van het einde van bestaande levensvormen. Dat model, dat onderdeel is van wat de politieke theologie heet, gaat ervan uit dat bestaan niet afvallig maar intervallig is: leven is in een interval leven, tussen openbaring en Apocalyps, tussen schepping en einde. De Duitse rechtsfilosoof Carl Schmitt gebruikte hiervoor het aan Paulus ontleende concept katechon, dat zoveel betekent als tegenhouder of tegenhoudende macht. Voor Schmitts conservatieve doeleinden was politieke soevereiniteit de machtsvorm die de chaos op afstand kon houden. Soevereine macht, bij Schmitt, wordt gekenmerkt door de mogelijkheid de uitzonderingstoestand in te stellen, de toestand waarin het recht wordt opgeschort en ook de toestand van waaruit het recht wordt ingesteld. Bij Schmitt leidde dat tot een sympathie voor het nazi-regime. Inmiddels is duidelijk dat Schmitts denken heel anders ingezet kan worden. Veel linkse politieke denkers hebben zijn werk gebruikt om tegen de huidige depolitisering  politiek als calculerend probleemmanagement  te denken.

Schmitts politiek-theologisch denken kan voor onze toestand van mondiale destructie bijdragen aan een verbeelding voorbij diluviale politiek. Want daar komt het nu op aan: op experimenteren met een verbeelding voorbij liberale democratie. Bij ons is de bestaande macht precies datgene wat de destructie bespoedigt in plaats van tegenhoudt. Als de huidige organisatie van soevereiniteit de destructie bespoedigt, is dan een nieuwe vorm van soevereiniteit denkbaar, een soevereine macht die in staat is die destructie tegen te houden? Wat als de soevereiniteit die we nu hebben, en die gebaseerd is op de representatie van huidige burgers, aangevuld zou worden met een soevereiniteit die gericht is op de prepresentatie van toekomstig leven?

En wat als dat niet zozeer een aanvulling op de bestaande representatieve democratie zou zijn, maar eerder een compensatie ervoor? Wat als er een executieve macht zou zijn die gericht zou zijn op het tegengaan van destructie? Wat zou dat dan zijn? Het zou allereerst een negatieve macht zijn, een macht die tegenhoudt in plaats van creert  en juist dat tegenhouden is wat in onze tijd nodig is om de creatie van leven mogelijk te maken. Een macht die concreet zou worden in de onteigening van fossiele energiebedrijven en andere destructieve gezelschappen, zoals financile instellingen. Een macht die bestaande bezitsrechten kan opschorten waar die de continuering van diluviale destructie bevorderen. Een macht die geen nieuwe voorstellen doet, zoals een broodnodige New Green Deal  dat doet de representatieve democratie  maar een macht die alle door die representatieve democratie voorgestelde plannen toetst op hun effecten voor de generatie van toekomstig leven. Een moderatiemacht die, voor zo lang als dat nodig is, het onverantwoorde voorschot dat op de aarde genomen wordt in het bestaande gebabbel modereert, mitigeert, tegenhoudt.

Uit naam waarvan? Niet alleen, zoals bij Schmitt, uit naam van bestaande levensvormen, maar uit naam van de generatie van levensvormen. Uit naam van de wilde woekering van komende collectieve levensvormen voorbij de orde van kapitaal, witheid en afvalligheid. En middels prepresentatie, het geven van een stem in de democratie aan het leven dat nog niet bestaat. Klinkt dat onrealistisch? Jazeker, en dat is de kracht ervan. Want er is niets aan prepresentatie dat minder realistisch is dan de representatie die we voor vanzelfsprekend nemen.

----------


## Revisor

De stropdas*mannetjes van de groene groei, van de transities en van het klimaatdebat zullen blijven babbelen

***

Het klinkt moeilijk: hoe komende generatie een stem te geven in het heden? Maar het is typisch een vraag waar representatieve democratie een antwoord op heeft. Representatieve democratie is altijd paradoxaal. Representatie is de paradox van het present stellen van het afwezige. Iets wat afwezig is, wordt aanwezig gemaakt, maar blijft tegelijkertijd afwezig. Dat is de list van de representatieve democratie, en tot nog toe is die alleen toegepast op het verleden. Op het volk namelijk, dat berust op een of ander funderend moment dat in het verleden geprojecteerd wordt, in een constitutie, een contract of een mythische gemeenschap die altijd al bestaan zou hebben. Democratische representatie is dus altijd al een paradoxaal iets, dat uiteindelijk gegrond is in welbewust fictieve historische constructies die maar werken voor zo lang als een meerderheid denkt dat ze werken. Dat representatie op afwezigheid berust, is geen kritiek op representatie, het is de productieve democratische kern ervan.

Welke gevolgen zou de democratische representatie nu hebben van die levensvormen die nog niet bestaan, maar wier bestaansvoorwaarden ultiem op het spel staan in die democratie? Als het mogelijk is aan representatie te doen en te accepteren dat dat een paradoxale aangelegenheid is, zouden we dan niet ook de paradox van de prepresentatie aankunnen? Als het mogelijk is onder huidige omstandigheden te denken dat representatie iets aanwezig stelt wat afwezig is en dat in het verleden wortelt, waarom zou de afwezigheid van toekomstige levensvormen dan een probleem zijn voor het aanwezig stellen ervan in de democratie?

Bruno Latour stelde al eens een parlement van de dingen voor, en hij pleit tegenwoordig voor de representatie van de oceanen, de bossen en de dieren in de parlementaire democratie. En inderdaad: tot nog toe heeft de democratie maar beperkt gebruik gemaakt van de mogelijkheden van representatie. Maar Latour lijkt vooral genteresseerd in een uitbreiding van de participatie in het liberale gebabbel, waarbij niet-menselijke actoren hun gewicht leggen in de compromissen. Willen we werkelijk middels prepresentatie een stem geven aan toekomstige levensvormen, en willen we dus de temporele dimensie van democratische macht in ogenschouw nemen, dan zijn parlementaire onenigheid en consensus niet de enige manier om democratie vorm te geven. Dan kan ook een verdubbeling van soevereiniteit een optie zijn die onze politieke verbeelding boven water houdt.

In wat zo een polyarchie genoemd kan worden, staat naast het soevereine volk, dat op een fictieve constitutie of contract in het verleden berust en dat zijn expressie vindt in bestaande democratische structuren, een controlerende en modererende soevereiniteit. Die behelst, zolang de representatieve democratie dat niet doet, de prepresentatie van nog te komen levensvormen, van toekomstige generaties en bovenal van toekomstige generatie. Diluviale politiek vergt een tegenhoudende macht, een buitenparlementaire executieve macht die erop gericht is het geweld van hedendaags handelen te modereren. Zolang er diluviale politiek is, een politiek van de destructie, moet er een tegenhoudende macht zijn, een praktijk van obstructie.

Hoe dat er precies uitziet? Er is geen blauwdruk, maar praktische implementatievragen zijn op zich al een welkom verraad aan de liberale democratie, een oefening in radicale afvalligheid. Er zijn allerhande manieren om de democratie op de schop te nemen. Het gaat erom dat we uit de diluviale kaders breken. Juist nu moeten we bereid zijn ver voorbij de grenzen van onze tijdelijke democratische vorm  liberale democratie  te denken. Het is belangrijk hier te markeren dat een op prepresentatie gebaseerde polyarchie niet een voorstel is dat niet in een representatieve democratie past. Het komt evenzeer voort uit een wens te representeren  alleen ditmaal gaat het om de representatie van nog te komen levensvormen.

Wie dat als ondemocratisch beschouwt, verwart democratie met liberale democratie. Prepresentatie is natuurlijk op een productieve manier fictief. Maar precies hetzelfde is het geval bij de vorm van representatie die kennelijk kritiekloos geaccepteerd kan worden: de representatie van het volk is een even fictief proces omdat de constitutie van dat volk immers in een fictief verleden ligt en ook dat volk noodzakelijk afwezig is en blijft. Het uiterst praktische voorstel is dus een nieuwe executieve macht, specifiek een negatieve beslissingsmacht, een moderatiemacht, die in het heden in staat is beslissingen en praktijken terug te draaien of een halt toe te roepen, zonder daarvoor substantile alternatieven te kunnen geven, laat staan doordrukken. Dergelijke alternatieven moeten onderhevig zijn aan de organisatie van onenigheid die de eerste, en tot nu toe enige, soeverein garandeert.

Zon moderatiemacht is erop gericht de toekomstige generatie van levensvormen te representeren en daarvoor een zo groot mogelijke potentialiteit te garanderen. Wil toekomstige generatie stem krijgen in de democratie, dan moet representatie prepresentatie zijn. Evident roept een dergelijke herconceptualisering van representatie weerstand op: hoe kunnen toekomstige mensen een stem in de hedendaagse democratie krijgen? Moeten we ons laten regeren door toekomstige generaties? Dat zijn de instinctieve reacties van mensen die zich vereenzelvigen met de babbelende liberalen. Want  en ik herhaal omdat het om instinctieve reacties gaat  de representatievorm die door de meeste mensen wel acceptabel geacht wordt, is even fictief, want ook daarin wordt iets aanwezig gesteld dat fundamenteel afwezig is, en waarvan de constitutie in een fictief verleden geprojecteerd wordt. Het geeft te denken dat ficties uit het verleden meer democratisch krediet hebben dan ficties uit de toekomst. Maar dat is het geval omdat ficties uit de toekomst tot een voor de liberaal-kapitalistische orde gevaarlijke moderatiemacht aan kunnen zetten, juist omdat hedendaags handelen geweld de toekomst in projecteert.

***

Inmiddels is duidelijk dat de toekomst tanden heeft, en diluviale politiek is het daar met open ogen inlopen. Maar de toekomst heeft nog geen tanden in onze democratie. Zolang die beperkt blijft tot liberaal gebabbel is de catastrofe al hier. De stropdasmannetjes van de groene groei, van de oplossing door innovatie, van de public-private partnerships, van de transities en van het klimaatdebat zullen blijven babbelen, nog als ze tot hun kin in de diluviale blubber staan. De orde waar zij voor staan vergt een tegenhoudende macht en een democratische prepresentatie. Tegenhouden, dat betekent minstens een impasse veroorzaken, vertragen, blokkeren, staken, saboteren.

Er zijn dus vele manieren zon macht te belichamen en in praktijk te brengen. Momenteel wordt soms het recht ingezet als tegenhoudende macht, in Nederland het meest iconisch in de Urgenda-zaak. Maar het recht opereert onder de bestaande soevereiniteitsvorm, en dat betekent mede dat het recht nooit zijn tanden tegen de orde kan laten zien. Wanneer wordt bijvoorbeeld artikel 158 van het Wetboek van Strafrecht van toepassing geacht op de directie van Shell en andere bedrijven waarvan het verdienmodel destructie is: Hij aan wiens schuld () overstroming te wijten is, wordt gestraft?

Een nieuwe vorm van soevereiniteit naast de bestaande volkssoevereiniteit, een polyarchie dus, kan een steviger vuist maken tegen diluviale destructie, juist omdat wat gebeurt uit naam van de fictie van de volkssoevereiniteit ook geblokkeerd kan worden. Tegen destructieve macht moet obstructieve macht in stelling gebracht worden. Stilstand, geen groei, impasse, vertraging, dat is de tijdelijke toestand waarnaar we, op welke manier dan ook, moeten streven. Dat vergt allereerst een proliferatie van denken buiten de orde, ver buiten de out of the box-mantra van de hippe stropdasmannetjes die ons transities en groen ondernemerschap aanpraten. En we hebben haast. Ongeduld is hier, zoals Gnther Anders al eens zei, een deugd, de meest onontbeerlijke zelfs. Welke politieke vorm n het afwenden van de catastrofe komt, is hiermee in het geheel niet duidelijk, en bij voorkeur is het er een zonder enige vorm van soevereiniteit. Voor nu is het eerste belang dat het, Benjamin indachtig, niet zo doorgaat.

Wie nu denkt dat dit een gek voorstel is, heeft zich nog niet gemancipeerd van de gekte die bij ons voor orde doorgaat. De beknotting van levensgeneratie via kapitalisme en diluviale politiek, dat is de gekte. Dus onrealistisch? Inderdaad! Onrealistisch is wel het laatste argument tegen een politiek die ook juist gericht is op de generatie van levensvormen voorbij wat nu reel is. Een leven dat zichzelf kortwiekt in het kortetermijnbelang van een kapitaal bezittende klasse, dat lijkt pas onrealistisch, maar het is de reel bestaande gekte van onze diluviale conditie.

_Willem Schinkel is socioloog en filosoof aan de Erasmus Universiteit Rotterdam. Volgend jaar verschijnt bij uitgeverij Boom Filosofie een boek van hem over klimaat en democratie_

https://www.groene.nl/artikel/pleido...prepresentatie

----------


## Revisor

*Regenpatronen veranderen diepgaand, ook bij gunstige klimaattoekomst

In de volgende twee decennia zal de neerslag aanzienlijk veranderen, zelfs als de mens erin slaagt de uitstoot van broeikasgassen drastisch te verminderen. Delen van Europa, Afrika, de Amerikas en Australi worden droger, terwijl de tropen en het noorden natter worden

IPS 

vrijdag 15 maart 2019*


Bron: Public Domain Pictures

De wetenschappers onderzochten de invloed van vier verschillende klimaatscenarios op de neerslagpatronen boven belangrijke landbouwregios voor graan, rijst, soja en mas. Ze schatten voor elk van de gewassen telkens de impact in. Daaruit blijkt dat heel wat grote tarweprocenten zich op korte termijn aan drogere condities mogen verwachten. 

In Australia krijgt zon 27 procent van de graanproductie te maken met verminderde neerslag onder een gematigd klimaatscenario. Andere landen die ernstig benvloed worden zijn Algerije (100 percent), Marokko (91 procent), Zuid-Afrika (79 percent), Mexico (74 procent), Spanje (55 procent), Chili (40 procent), Turkije (28 procent), Itali (20 procent) en Egypte (15 percent). Canada, Rusland, India en het oosten van de VS krijgen naar verwachting meer regen te verwerken.

Dit zijn landen die eerder snel moeten gaan nadenken over wat ze gaan doen met hun graanproductie, zegt Maisa Rojas, klimatoloog aan de Universiteit van Chili en hoofdauteur van de studie waar ook wetenschappers uit Leeds en het International Center for Tropical Agriculture aan meewerkten. 

*Neerslagpatronen*

Wat wij voorspellen is eerder conservatief wat betreft de voorspelde tijdskaders, zegt Rojas. En significante veranderingen in de neerslag zijn natuurlijk niet alleen belangrijk voor de landbouw, maar voor het waterbeheer in het algemeen, dus onze resultaten zijn ook relevant voor andere sectoren.

De auteurs benadrukken dan ook dat die regios snel moeten investeren in aanpassingen aan de veranderingen, zelfs al neemt de wereld maatregelen om de klimaatverandering te beperken. De neerslagpatronen zullen immers hoe dan ook veranderen door de klimaatverandering die er nu al is. 

Toch heeft de strijd tegen de klimaatverandering nog een belangrijke invloed, schrijven ze. Een snelle en ingrijpende klimaatactie duwt de gevolgen voor de neerslag en de landbouw niet alleen verder in de toekomst, maar maakt ze ook minder drastisch. Blijft de uitstoot hoger dan het gematigd scenario, dan wordt een groter percentage van het areaal droger en gebeurt dat sneller.

*Snelheid*

Een van de meest schokkende aspecten van de studie is de snelheid waarmee de neerslagpatronen veranderen, zeggen de onderzoekers. Verschillende regios kampen nu al met diepgaande veranderingen tegenover hun historische gemiddelde, waaronder Rusland, Noorwegen, Canada en delen van de VS. Bij een scenario met hoge uitstoot kan tot 36 procent van alle land op aarde natter of droger worden.

*Impact voor boeren*

Boeren die in deze gebieden gewassen telen zullen te maken krijgen met heel andere omstandigheden dan waar ze gewend aan zijn, zegt Julian Ramirez-Villegas, wetenschapper aan het International Center for Tropical Agriculture (CIAT). Ze zullen helemaal buiten hun normale historische omgeving moeten werken, en veel boeren worstelen nu al met een historische variabiliteit.

China en India, de landen met de grootste bevolking ter wereld, zijn bij de regios die veel natter zullen worden - in elk klimaatscenario. De tarwevelden in Noord-Europa, de VS, Canada en Rusland zullen mogelijk meer neerslag krijgen. Dat zou de productie kunnen verhogen, maar dat is niet zeker, zeggen de onderzoekers. 

*Onvoorspelbaar*

De precieze effecten zijn onmogelijk te voorspellen, zegt zegt Andy Challinor, hoogleraar Klimaatstudies aan de Universiteit van Leeds. Wat deze studie ons leert, is dat de aanpassing snel moet gebeuren. Voor het eerst kunnen we inschatten voor welke veranderingen we ons schrap moeten zetten in onze belangrijkste landbouwregios. 

De studie verscheen in het vaktijdschrift 'Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences'.


Regenpatronen veranderen diepgaand, ook bij gunstige klimaattoekomst - DeWereldMorgen.be

----------


## Revisor

Bron: Pixabay

UHasselt

*Al na 12 weken zwangerschap komt foetus in aanraking met roetdeeltjes*

*Onderzoekers van UHasselt zijn er als eerste in geslaagd om roetvervuiling in de placenta vast te stellen. Al zeer vroeg in de zwangerschap  op 12 weken -hebben we zowel aan de moederzijde als aan de foetale zijde van de placenta roetdeeltjes teruggevonden, zeggen UHasselt-onderzoekers prof. dr. Tim Nawrot en dr. Hannelore Bov. Welke gevolgen deze roetvervuiling heeft op de foetus moet nu verder onderzocht worden.*

dinsdag 17 september 2019 18:52

Maar over vijftig jaar kijken we terug naar deze resultaten en zullen we geschokt zijn dat er zo lang, zo weinig gedaan werd in onze maatschappij tegen roetvervuiling, zeggen de onderzoekers.

Iedere dag worden er roetdeeltjes in de lucht verspreid, voornamelijk door verbranding van fossiele brandstof zoals diesel. We weten dat luchtverontreiniging schadelijk is, en dat roet kankerverwekkend kan zijn, zegt prof. dr. Tim Nawrot. Bij zwangerschappen wordt luchtvervuiling gelinkt aan vroeggeboortes en aan een lager geboortegewicht. Met dit onderzoek willen we meer te weten komen over hoe roetdeeltjes precies een rol spelen tijdens de zwangerschap.

*Unieke lasermethode*

Tijdens mijn onderzoek, dat financile steun kreeg van onder meer het FWO, heb ik 28 placentas onderzocht op roetvervuiling, zegt dr. Hannelore Bov. Er werd al langer vanuit gegaan dat via de placenta naast voedingsstoffen en zuurstof ook vervuilende partikels zoals roetdeeltjes overgedragen kunnen worden naar de foetus, maar dit is nooit eerder vastgesteld. Tot nu dus, zegt Hannelore. Voor dit onderzoek gebruikte ik de lasertechniek die ik tijdens mijn doctoraat aan UHasselt ontwikkelde in samenwerking met KU Leuven. Met deze techniek konden we al roetdeeltjes vaststellen in urine en bloedstalen, nu tonen we aan dat we met deze unieke techniek ook roetdeeltjes kunnen opsporen in weefsels zoals placenta.

Bij tien moeders die tijdens de zwangerschap blootgesteld waren aan een hogere graad van luchtvervuiling (2,42 microgram per m3), stelden we in de placenta een hogere concentratie roetdeeltjes vast, zegt Hannelore Bov. Bij tien moeders blootgesteld aan een lagere graad van luchtvervuiling (0,63 microgram per m3), lag de concentratie roetdeeltjes in de placenta veel lager. Opvallend is ook dat we aan de foetale zijde van de placenta een hogere concentratie roetdeeltjes vaststelden dan aan de zijde van de moeder. Dit betekent dat roetdeeltjes zich geleidelijk aan opstapelen aan de kant van de foetus. De resultaten van dit onderzoek worden gepubliceerd in Nature Communications.

*Impact op foetus nog onduidelijk*

Wat precies de impact is van roetvervuiling op de foetus en in het latere leven van het kind, weten we nog niet, zegt Tim Nawrot. Maar we weten dat zeker in de vroege fase van de zwangerschap, waar wij dus de roetvervuiling al konden vaststellen, het kind zeer kwetsbaar is omdat het net dan in volle ontwikkeling is.

De volgende jaren zal UHasselt dit onderzoek met steun van Kom op tegen Kanker verder zetten om de precieze impact van roetvervuiling op pasgeborenen te analyseren. Dat zal onder meer gebeuren door placentas van meer dan 1000 pasgeborenen binnen het Limburgs Geboortecohort te analyseren.

*Verstrenging richtlijnen?*

Op dit moment is er nog geen richtlijn over hoeveel roetdeeltjes in de lucht toegelaten zijn, zeggen de onderzoekers. Natuurlijk was roetvervuiling in de jaren 70 en 80 nog erger dan nu, tijdens de zwangerschap werd de foetus toen ook al blootgesteld aan die roetvervuiling. Maar net zoals we nu verrast terugkijken op het feit dat roken enkele decennia geleden nog overal toegelaten was, zullen we over vijftig jaar terugkijken naar dit tijdperk van roetverontreiniging en zal men geschokt zijn dat we daar toen niet meer bij hebben stilgestaan.


Dit onderzoek kon rekenen op financile steun van Kom op tegen Kanker, FWO en ERC.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...-roetdeeltjes/

----------


## Revisor

*Essay Het klimaat en de politiek van de toekomst

Pleidooi voor prepresentatie

20 september 2019

De Groene heeft zich aangesloten bij Covering Climate Now, een initiatief van de Columbia Journalism Review. Naast de publicatie van een aantal nieuwe verhalen brengen we ook een aantal eerdere klimaatstukken opnieuw onder de aandacht.*

Tegen de huidige liberalen, die met hun obsessie voor groei de destructie van de aarde bespoedigen, moet een obstructieve macht in stelling worden gebracht die ons leidt naar stilstand en vertraging. Voor generaties die wij moeten vertegenwoordigen nog voordat ze bestaan.

Willem Schinkel

27 februari 2019  verschenen in nr. 9


7 februari 2019, Den Haag. Klimaatspijbelaars demonstreren voor een ambitieuzer klimaatbeleid  Peter Hilz / HH

Kinderen leren ons vandaag de dag wat politiek is. Tegen de klimaattafels, de klimaatonderhandelingen en een klimaatakkoord in staken ze en gaan ze de straat op om aan de kaak te stellen dat alles wat tot nu toe voor politiek doorgaat in het teken staat van planetaire destructie. Voor ons betekent mondiale opwarming, heel concreet, het einde van de polder. En wat doen Nederlandse politici in antwoord en anticipatie daarop? Ze gaan polderen! De stakingen van scholieren zijn inspirerend omdat ze dwars door alle bullshit van de babbelende stropdasmannetjes heen breken en voor iedereen helder maken waar het om gaat: om systeemverandering tegen de destructie van hedendaags leven en toekomstig leven, van mogelijkheid.

En dus komen er strategien van beheersing, nodigt de premier scholieren uit om te komen praten, en hij krijgt al direct gedaan dat een eerstvolgende staking opgeschort wordt. Dan weet je dat je iets doet wat de orde bedreigt. Want er ligt iets op de klimaattafel wat er altijd al lag, maar wat toch nog niet voldoende ervaarbaar was: dit gaat over destructie. En iedereen die uit is op gelikte compromissen met fossiele energiebedrijven, iedereen die blijft geloven in de God van de Groei, en iedereen die pretendeert te spreken namens de gewone Nederlander voor wie het allemaal te snel gaat, participeert in de bespoediging van die destructie.

Laten we de politieke orde die ijvert voor destructie, voor halve maatregelen, voor transities en duurzaamheid, voor innovatie en geo-engineering, voor groene groei, oftewel voor het continueren van de groei met andere middelen, een naam geven. Laten we haar een diluviale politiek noemen, een politiek die willens en wetens de Zondvloed (het Diluvium) naderbij brengt, een politiek van wat in de praktijk een aprs nous le dluge is. Zondvloed is hier een symbool voor een proces dat letterlijk in de vorm van een zeespiegelstijging het einde van een groot deel van Nederland kan betekenen, maar dat is maar n van de vele destructieve effecten van mondiale opwarming. Diluviale politiek is een politiek die destructie op de koop toe neemt. Een politiek die gokt op, of met, een toekomst in de volle wetenschap van de destructie die komt.

Want niemand zal nog kunnen zeggen dat we het niet wisten. Zoals historici als Christophe Bonneuil en Jean-Baptiste Fressoz hebben laten zien, is er een inmiddels eeuwenoud bewustzijn van antropogene klimaatverandering, bij zowel pre-industrile civilisaties als bij kolonisatoren. En ook waar dat bewustzijn geen erkenning krijgt of vergeten is, is er sinds decennia de moderne klimaatwetenschap. Tekenend is daarnaast dat de superrijken van de wereld deze dagen oude bunkers en verlaten landingsbanen kopen omdat ze exitstrategien plannen  zij weten als geen ander dat hun project de destructie van huidig en toekomstig leven betekent. En in Nederland komen politici zonder enig probleem weg met de schaamteloze erkenning dat ze hun zelf gestelde klimaatdoelen bij lange na niet halen.

In deze toestand is bijna niemand meer klimaatscepticus; voor wie een fetisj heeft voor destructie op planetaire schaal volstaat het om klimaatcynicus te zijn. Zo kon de Amerikaanse Environmental Protection Agency onder Donald Trump vorig jaar ruiterlijk toegeven dat er misschien wel vier graden Celsius bij komen in deze eeuw, zodat het meteen niet langer kosteneffectief is om te proberen er iets aan te doen.

In de vervuilde atmosfeer van deze diluviale politiek klinkt de heldere stem van scholieren als een frisse adem. Alleen al dat deze jongeren ons herinneren aan het feit dat politiek gaat over de mogelijkheid van mogelijkheid is iets om te koesteren in plaats van te beheersen. Walter Benjamin zei bijna een eeuw geleden al: Dat het zo verder gaat, is de catastrofe.

Dus het kan zo niet verder. Maar de diluviale politiek heeft zich diep genesteld in onze democratie. De vraag is nu welke democratie in staat is komende levensvormen een stem te geven in het heden. De opgave voor de democratie is, met andere woorden, om vorm te geven aan iets wat niet alleen representatie is maar ook prepresentatie, de representatie van het leven dat nog te komen is. Hoe? Allereerst door afscheid te nemen van de diluviale drift die liberale democratie heet.

***

Liberalisme als politieke filosofie en liberale democratie als regeer- en bestuursvorm leiden tot diluviale politiek. De mens is in het liberalisme gedacht als door privbezit gekenmerkte eenling. Aarde is exclusief gedacht als reservaat of als reservoir, als gratis hulpbron. Die twee concepties  de door privbezit gekenmerkte eenling en de gratis aarde  zijn complementair, want er is geen bezitting mogelijk zonder bezetting van aarde. Liberale, diluviale politiek is dus de continuering van planetair kolonialisme, en wat eufemistisch de ecologische voetafdruk heet, is het koloniaal stempel dat de horde eenlingen achterlaat bij iedere bezetting, bij iedere claim op aarde die komt met de willekeur van hun tot vrijheid gecodeerde consumptie. De vrijheid van het liberalisme is niets anders dan het vrij maken van aarde voor bezetbaarheid en bezitbaarheid. Het is niet in de eerste plaats de als liberaal individu gedachte eenling geweest die de aarde bezette, want liberalisme  en in zijn huidige versie: neoliberalisme  heeft de concentratie van kapitaal bij een kleine klasse van grootbezitters gefaciliteerd.

Wat is toekomst onder liberale condities? Feitelijk de afzetting of het afval van de liberale orintatie op het onmiddellijke nut, op het nu. Mensen, net als aarde, zijn grondstof, human capital, en in wat de Oostenrijkse filosoof Gnther Anders ooit postcivilisationeel kannibalisme noemde, betekent dat tegelijk dat alles wat na het nu komt gecodeerd wordt tot n grote afvalstortplaats. Afval wordt vaak gezien als iets uit het verleden, maar in de praktijk van de liberale democratie is de toekomst het afval van de nutscalculaties die in het heden gemaakt worden: toekomst brengt groei of winst, en al het andere is rest, residu van kapitalisering, afval. Huidige en toekomstige mensen en dieren zijn voor liberale politiek afval, een rest die resteert na de kapitaalaccumulatie in het nu.

Bestaan onder liberale condities is afvallig, zo blijkt nu meer dan ooit. Individuele mensen zijn de ideologische basis van liberaal denken, maar in de praktijk zijn ze afvallige eenlingen. Overleven is restant zijn van eerdere kapitaalaccumulatie. Wie overleeft wordt gewaardeerd als te exploiteren arbeid, maar die waardering is slechts het optimistische gezicht van de afvallige aard van liberaal leven.

Een en ander is typerend voor een volstrekt onvermogen om leven te zien als samen leven dat niet in het teken staat van beheersing, van bezetting en bezitting. Een leven met anderen, met dieren, met planten, met aarde, en zowel in geschiedenis als in toekomst. Juist omdat toekomst afval is, residu van op onmiddellijkheid gerichte nutscalculaties, leidt liberalisme tot het aprs nous le dluge dat diluviale politiek kenmerkt. De huidige liberalen zijn niet voor niets aanhanger van het idee dat er geen fundamentele alternatieven zijn voor de bestaande relaties tussen economie en ecologie. De destructie van toekomstige levensmogelijkheden maakt dat gebrek aan alternatieven actief waar.

*De aarde was lang een gratis hulpbron n een afvalberg, maar het einde van die paradoxale manier van planetair bestaan nadert*

Overtuigde liberalen kunnen tegenwerpen dat er in de liberale democratie niets vastligt, dat overal over te praten valt. En dat is exact hoe diluviale politiek werkt: op de achtergrond van het gebabbel trekt de destructie verder. En liberale democratie is gebabbel voor gevorderden. In een tijd van mondiale opwarming is wat het debat heet het schuiven met luchtige betekenaars onder verhitte omstandigheden. De liberale ideologie, gebaseerd op het idee van eenlingen met privbezit, gaat ervan uit dat alles goed komt wanneer die eenlingen ook meningen bezitten. Eenlingen met meningen, die maken wat politiek debat heet. Geen wonder dat schoolgaande kinderen daar geen soelaas in zien als ze systeemverandering eisen.

***

----------


## Revisor

Zoals Wolfgang Streeck heeft laten zien leeft liberale democratie op gekochte tijd in haar huwelijk met kapitalisme. Het lang bestaande idee dat de combinatie van liberale democratie en kapitalisme universeel wordt en dat ook zou moeten zijn, is een grap waar niemand meer om kan lachen. Maar die democratie leeft ook, en altijd al, op gekochte tijd in het pre-emptieve beslag dat ze legt op de mogelijkheden van toekomstige generatie. Ik zeg met opzet generatie, omdat het een werkwoord is. Het inspirerende aan de protesten van scholieren is niet dat het een jonge generatie betreft. Generaties zijn demografische constructies, geen politieke formaties. En het idee dat de jeugd het klimaat belangrijk vindt, maakt het al te gemakkelijk voor politici en anderen om zich achter de protesten te scharen en zichzelf vrij te waren van de noodzaak te handelen.

Het denken in termen van generaties kan mondiale opwarming tot iets van komende generaties maken, tot iets waar vooral zij iets aan moeten, en vast wel zullen doen. De aandacht wordt dan afgeleid van het feit dat het de huidige, alle generaties doortrekkende productiewijze is die de biosfeer en de atmosfeer voor toekomstig leven vernielt, en dat de huidige machthebbers dus het probleem zijn. Anderzijds zijn generatie-argumenten vaak reactionair: het idee dat we voor onze kinderen moeten handelen rechtvaardigt doorgaans conservatieve maatregelen, zoals een anti-abortuspolitiek, bedoeld om een bestaande orde in de toekomst in stand te houden.

De scholieren die over de hele wereld staken, trappen daar niet in: zij stellen de eis aan de huidige politiek te breken met de bestaande orde. Ze doen dat niet als eenlingen met meningen, maar uit zorg over, en voor, de mogelijkheden die de toekomst herbergt voor een veelvoud aan levensvormen. Met andere woorden: wat in diluviale politiek op het spel staat, is de mogelijkheid van de generatie van levensvormen. Diluviale politiek is een steeds sterker wordende claim op toekomstige generatie in deze zin. Het is een politiek van de beperking van de wilde generatie van levensvormen. Op die manier is politiek in onze tijd het management van de prenatale abortus van de generatie na ons.

Er staat hier dus een veel radicaler idee van vrijheid op het spel dan liberalen zich kunnen voorstellen: niet het vrijmaken van aarde voor extractie, en niet de vrijheid van het hebben van spullen en meningen, maar de radicale potentialiteit van het queer vormgeven van levens, van levensvormen buiten de perverse orde van de diluviale fetisj met groei. De vraag is, simpelweg: wie bepaalt op welke manieren samen-leven op aarde straks mogelijk is? Het komt er dus op aan de protesterende jeugd niet als generatie op te vatten, maar te zien dat zij het ditmaal is die de vraag opwerpt naar de mogelijkheid van de toekomstige generatie van leven.

Liberalisme en liberale democratie zijn niet genteresseerd in zulke generatie, want ze gaan uit van accumulatie, van groei, en groei betekent extractie uit aarde en exploitatie van lichamen. Liberale democratie behelst dus en destructie en het eeuwige gebabbel dat het rookscherm vormt waarachter die destructie voortwoekert. In weerwil van de taal van de liberale zelffelicitatie, van mensenrechten en vooruitgang, betekent die destructie de transformatie van mens en aarde tot het afval van de kapitaalaccumulatie en -concentratie die als noodzakelijke groei verkocht wordt. Tegenover de afvalligheid waartoe liberale democratie het bestaan reduceert, moeten we een radicale afvalligheid plaatsen, een verraad aan die liberale democratie. Want de aarde was lang tegelijk een gratis hulpbron en een afvalberg, maar het einde van die paradoxale manier van planetair bestaan komt in zicht. Welke politiek is mogelijk in het licht van dit einde? Hoe onze reductie tot afval om te zetten in een radicale afvalligheid die de wilde woekering van levensvormen op aarde als uitgangspunt heeft?
***


 Martijn Beekman / HH

Er is een model voor een politiek die niet exclusief op het nu georinteerd is, maar op het weerstaan van het einde van bestaande levensvormen. Dat model, dat onderdeel is van wat de politieke theologie heet, gaat ervan uit dat bestaan niet afvallig maar intervallig is: leven is in een interval leven, tussen openbaring en Apocalyps, tussen schepping en einde. De Duitse rechtsfilosoof Carl Schmitt gebruikte hiervoor het aan Paulus ontleende concept katechon, dat zoveel betekent als tegenhouder of tegenhoudende macht. Voor Schmitts conservatieve doeleinden was politieke soevereiniteit de machtsvorm die de chaos op afstand kon houden. Soevereine macht, bij Schmitt, wordt gekenmerkt door de mogelijkheid de uitzonderingstoestand in te stellen, de toestand waarin het recht wordt opgeschort en ook de toestand van waaruit het recht wordt ingesteld. Bij Schmitt leidde dat tot een sympathie voor het nazi-regime. Inmiddels is duidelijk dat Schmitts denken heel anders ingezet kan worden. Veel linkse politieke denkers hebben zijn werk gebruikt om tegen de huidige depolitisering  politiek als calculerend probleemmanagement  te denken.

Schmitts politiek-theologisch denken kan voor onze toestand van mondiale destructie bijdragen aan een verbeelding voorbij diluviale politiek. Want daar komt het nu op aan: op experimenteren met een verbeelding voorbij liberale democratie. Bij ons is de bestaande macht precies datgene wat de destructie bespoedigt in plaats van tegenhoudt. Als de huidige organisatie van soevereiniteit de destructie bespoedigt, is dan een nieuwe vorm van soevereiniteit denkbaar, een soevereine macht die in staat is die destructie tegen te houden? Wat als de soevereiniteit die we nu hebben, en die gebaseerd is op de representatie van huidige burgers, aangevuld zou worden met een soevereiniteit die gericht is op de prepresentatie van toekomstig leven?

En wat als dat niet zozeer een aanvulling op de bestaande representatieve democratie zou zijn, maar eerder een compensatie ervoor? Wat als er een executieve macht zou zijn die gericht zou zijn op het tegengaan van destructie? Wat zou dat dan zijn? Het zou allereerst een negatieve macht zijn, een macht die tegenhoudt in plaats van creert  en juist dat tegenhouden is wat in onze tijd nodig is om de creatie van leven mogelijk te maken. Een macht die concreet zou worden in de onteigening van fossiele energiebedrijven en andere destructieve gezelschappen, zoals financile instellingen. Een macht die bestaande bezitsrechten kan opschorten waar die de continuering van diluviale destructie bevorderen. Een macht die geen nieuwe voorstellen doet, zoals een broodnodige New Green Deal  dat doet de representatieve democratie  maar een macht die alle door die representatieve democratie voorgestelde plannen toetst op hun effecten voor de generatie van toekomstig leven. Een moderatiemacht die, voor zo lang als dat nodig is, het onverantwoorde voorschot dat op de aarde genomen wordt in het bestaande gebabbel modereert, mitigeert, tegenhoudt.

Uit naam waarvan? Niet alleen, zoals bij Schmitt, uit naam van bestaande levensvormen, maar uit naam van de generatie van levensvormen. Uit naam van de wilde woekering van komende collectieve levensvormen voorbij de orde van kapitaal, witheid en afvalligheid. En middels prepresentatie, het geven van een stem in de democratie aan het leven dat nog niet bestaat. Klinkt dat onrealistisch? Jazeker, en dat is de kracht ervan. Want er is niets aan prepresentatie dat minder realistisch is dan de representatie die we voor vanzelfsprekend nemen.

*De stropdas*mannetjes van de groene groei, van de transities en van het klimaatdebat zullen blijven babbelen*

***

----------


## Revisor

Het klinkt moeilijk: hoe komende generatie een stem te geven in het heden? Maar het is typisch een vraag waar representatieve democratie een antwoord op heeft. Representatieve democratie is altijd paradoxaal. Representatie is de paradox van het present stellen van het afwezige. Iets wat afwezig is, wordt aanwezig gemaakt, maar blijft tegelijkertijd afwezig. Dat is de list van de representatieve democratie, en tot nog toe is die alleen toegepast op het verleden. Op het volk namelijk, dat berust op een of ander funderend moment dat in het verleden geprojecteerd wordt, in een constitutie, een contract of een mythische gemeenschap die altijd al bestaan zou hebben. Democratische representatie is dus altijd al een paradoxaal iets, dat uiteindelijk gegrond is in welbewust fictieve historische constructies die maar werken voor zo lang als een meerderheid denkt dat ze werken. Dat representatie op afwezigheid berust, is geen kritiek op representatie, het is de productieve democratische kern ervan.

Welke gevolgen zou de democratische representatie nu hebben van die levensvormen die nog niet bestaan, maar wier bestaansvoorwaarden ultiem op het spel staan in die democratie? Als het mogelijk is aan representatie te doen en te accepteren dat dat een paradoxale aangelegenheid is, zouden we dan niet ook de paradox van de prepresentatie aankunnen? Als het mogelijk is onder huidige omstandigheden te denken dat representatie iets aanwezig stelt wat afwezig is en dat in het verleden wortelt, waarom zou de afwezigheid van toekomstige levensvormen dan een probleem zijn voor het aanwezig stellen ervan in de democratie?

Bruno Latour stelde al eens een parlement van de dingen voor, en hij pleit tegenwoordig voor de representatie van de oceanen, de bossen en de dieren in de parlementaire democratie. En inderdaad: tot nog toe heeft de democratie maar beperkt gebruik gemaakt van de mogelijkheden van representatie. Maar Latour lijkt vooral genteresseerd in een uitbreiding van de participatie in het liberale gebabbel, waarbij niet-menselijke actoren hun gewicht leggen in de compromissen. Willen we werkelijk middels prepresentatie een stem geven aan toekomstige levensvormen, en willen we dus de temporele dimensie van democratische macht in ogenschouw nemen, dan zijn parlementaire onenigheid en consensus niet de enige manier om democratie vorm te geven. Dan kan ook een verdubbeling van soevereiniteit een optie zijn die onze politieke verbeelding boven water houdt.

In wat zo een polyarchie genoemd kan worden, staat naast het soevereine volk, dat op een fictieve constitutie of contract in het verleden berust en dat zijn expressie vindt in bestaande democratische structuren, een controlerende en modererende soevereiniteit. Die behelst, zolang de representatieve democratie dat niet doet, de prepresentatie van nog te komen levensvormen, van toekomstige generaties en bovenal van toekomstige generatie. Diluviale politiek vergt een tegenhoudende macht, een buitenparlementaire executieve macht die erop gericht is het geweld van hedendaags handelen te modereren. Zolang er diluviale politiek is, een politiek van de destructie, moet er een tegenhoudende macht zijn, een praktijk van obstructie.

Hoe dat er precies uitziet? Er is geen blauwdruk, maar praktische implementatievragen zijn op zich al een welkom verraad aan de liberale democratie, een oefening in radicale afvalligheid. Er zijn allerhande manieren om de democratie op de schop te nemen. Het gaat erom dat we uit de diluviale kaders breken. Juist nu moeten we bereid zijn ver voorbij de grenzen van onze tijdelijke democratische vorm  liberale democratie  te denken. Het is belangrijk hier te markeren dat een op prepresentatie gebaseerde polyarchie niet een voorstel is dat niet in een representatieve democratie past. Het komt evenzeer voort uit een wens te representeren  alleen ditmaal gaat het om de representatie van nog te komen levensvormen.

Wie dat als ondemocratisch beschouwt, verwart democratie met liberale democratie. Prepresentatie is natuurlijk op een productieve manier fictief. Maar precies hetzelfde is het geval bij de vorm van representatie die kennelijk kritiekloos geaccepteerd kan worden: de representatie van het volk is een even fictief proces omdat de constitutie van dat volk immers in een fictief verleden ligt en ook dat volk noodzakelijk afwezig is en blijft. Het uiterst praktische voorstel is dus een nieuwe executieve macht, specifiek een negatieve beslissingsmacht, een moderatiemacht, die in het heden in staat is beslissingen en praktijken terug te draaien of een halt toe te roepen, zonder daarvoor substantile alternatieven te kunnen geven, laat staan doordrukken. Dergelijke alternatieven moeten onderhevig zijn aan de organisatie van onenigheid die de eerste, en tot nu toe enige, soeverein garandeert.

Zon moderatiemacht is erop gericht de toekomstige generatie van levensvormen te representeren en daarvoor een zo groot mogelijke potentialiteit te garanderen. Wil toekomstige generatie stem krijgen in de democratie, dan moet representatie prepresentatie zijn. Evident roept een dergelijke herconceptualisering van representatie weerstand op: hoe kunnen toekomstige mensen een stem in de hedendaagse democratie krijgen? Moeten we ons laten regeren door toekomstige generaties? Dat zijn de instinctieve reacties van mensen die zich vereenzelvigen met de babbelende liberalen. Want  en ik herhaal omdat het om instinctieve reacties gaat  de representatievorm die door de meeste mensen wel acceptabel geacht wordt, is even fictief, want ook daarin wordt iets aanwezig gesteld dat fundamenteel afwezig is, en waarvan de constitutie in een fictief verleden geprojecteerd wordt. Het geeft te denken dat ficties uit het verleden meer democratisch krediet hebben dan ficties uit de toekomst. Maar dat is het geval omdat ficties uit de toekomst tot een voor de liberaal-kapitalistische orde gevaarlijke moderatiemacht aan kunnen zetten, juist omdat hedendaags handelen geweld de toekomst in projecteert.

***

Inmiddels is duidelijk dat de toekomst tanden heeft, en diluviale politiek is het daar met open ogen inlopen. Maar de toekomst heeft nog geen tanden in onze democratie. Zolang die beperkt blijft tot liberaal gebabbel is de catastrofe al hier. De stropdasmannetjes van de groene groei, van de oplossing door innovatie, van de public-private partnerships, van de transities en van het klimaatdebat zullen blijven babbelen, nog als ze tot hun kin in de diluviale blubber staan. De orde waar zij voor staan vergt een tegenhoudende macht en een democratische prepresentatie. Tegenhouden, dat betekent minstens een impasse veroorzaken, vertragen, blokkeren, staken, saboteren.

Er zijn dus vele manieren zon macht te belichamen en in praktijk te brengen. Momenteel wordt soms het recht ingezet als tegenhoudende macht, in Nederland het meest iconisch in de Urgenda-zaak. Maar het recht opereert onder de bestaande soevereiniteitsvorm, en dat betekent mede dat het recht nooit zijn tanden tegen de orde kan laten zien. Wanneer wordt bijvoorbeeld artikel 158 van het Wetboek van Strafrecht van toepassing geacht op de directie van Shell en andere bedrijven waarvan het verdienmodel destructie is: Hij aan wiens schuld () overstroming te wijten is, wordt gestraft?

Een nieuwe vorm van soevereiniteit naast de bestaande volkssoevereiniteit, een polyarchie dus, kan een steviger vuist maken tegen diluviale destructie, juist omdat wat gebeurt uit naam van de fictie van de volkssoevereiniteit ook geblokkeerd kan worden. Tegen destructieve macht moet obstructieve macht in stelling gebracht worden. Stilstand, geen groei, impasse, vertraging, dat is de tijdelijke toestand waarnaar we, op welke manier dan ook, moeten streven. Dat vergt allereerst een proliferatie van denken buiten de orde, ver buiten de out of the box-mantra van de hippe stropdasmannetjes die ons transities en groen ondernemerschap aanpraten. En we hebben haast. Ongeduld is hier, zoals Gnther Anders al eens zei, een deugd, de meest onontbeerlijke zelfs. Welke politieke vorm n het afwenden van de catastrofe komt, is hiermee in het geheel niet duidelijk, en bij voorkeur is het er een zonder enige vorm van soevereiniteit. Voor nu is het eerste belang dat het, Benjamin indachtig, niet zo doorgaat.

Wie nu denkt dat dit een gek voorstel is, heeft zich nog niet gemancipeerd van de gekte die bij ons voor orde doorgaat. De beknotting van levensgeneratie via kapitalisme en diluviale politiek, dat is de gekte. Dus onrealistisch? Inderdaad! Onrealistisch is wel het laatste argument tegen een politiek die ook juist gericht is op de generatie van levensvormen voorbij wat nu reel is. Een leven dat zichzelf kortwiekt in het kortetermijnbelang van een kapitaal bezittende klasse, dat lijkt pas onrealistisch, maar het is de reel bestaande gekte van onze diluviale conditie.

Willem Schinkel is socioloog en filosoof aan de Erasmus Universiteit Rotterdam. Volgend jaar verschijnt bij uitgeverij Boom Filosofie een boek van hem over klimaat en democratie


https://www.groene.nl/artikel/pleido...prepresentatie

----------


## Revisor

Een op de vier kinderen vertoont concentratie boven de drempelwaarde

*Onderzoek Duitse overheid: plastic in 97 procent van de kinderen*

IPS . 19 september 2019



Bijna alle kinderen in Duitsland hebben sporen van plastic in hun lichaam, blijkt uit een Duitse overheidsstudie. De chemicalin hebben vaak hormoonverstorende en toxische eigenschappen.

De studie, geleid door het Duitse ministerie van Leefmilieu, is nog niet gepubliceerd maar werd door de Duitse overheid openbaar gemaakt na een vraag van groene politici.

Uit de cijfers blijkt dat bij 97 procent van de 2500 onderzochte kinderen tussen 3 en 17 jaar oud, additieven van plastic werden gevonden. Het plastic is afkomstig uit heel wat bronnen, waaronder voedsel- en drinkwaterverpakkingen, kookgerei en kledij.

Jongere kinderen blijken meer plastic binnen te krijgen dan oudere kinderen en ook kinderen uit arme gezinnen tonen een hogere concentratie.

Onze studie toont duidelijk aan dat plastic ingredinten, die op steeds grotere schaal geproduceerd worden, ook in steeds grotere hoeveelheden in ons lichaam opduiken, zegt Marike Kolossa-Gehring, een van de auteurs van het onderzoek in een reactie aan het Duitse weekblad Der Spiegel. Daarbij is het vooral zorgwekkend dat de jongste kinderen, die het meest kwetsbaar zijn, ook het sterkst getroffen zijn.

*Gezondheid*

Van heel wat van de stoffen is niet gekend welke risicos ze hebben voor de gezondheid. Bovendien is al helemaal niet geweten wat het effect is van blootstelling aan een cocktail van de stoffen.

De onderzoekers maken zich met name zorgen over de hoge concentraties perfluoroctaanzuur (PFOA) die werden gemeten. Een op de vier kinderen vertoont een concentratie boven de drempelwaarde die veilig wordt geacht.

PFOA wordt volop gebruikt in de antikleeflaag van pannen, maar ook in regenkledij. De stof is schadelijk voor het voortplantingssysteem en toxisch voor de lever.

Andere additieven worden in verband gebracht met verstoring van het hormoonsysteem, obesitas, verminderde vruchtbaarheid, kanker en vertraagde ontwikkeling bij kinderen.

https://www.mo.be/nieuws/onderzoek-d...an-de-kinderen

----------


## Revisor

* Column Economie * 

*Magie*

Ewald Engelen 

13 november 2019 – verschenen in nr. 46

Ecomodernisten geloven heilig dat menselijke inventiviteit en kapitalistische dynamiek de ecologische ramp zullen afwenden. Het ‘bewijs’ daarvoor is een vooruitgangsverhaal dat de menselijke geschiedenis begrijpt als een collectief project van zelfverheffing. In tienduizend jaar van holbewoner naar bankier, zeg maar.

In dit verhaal wordt alles alleen maar beter, neemt de armoede af, de lichaamslengte toe, stijgt de levensverwachting, groeit de welvaart en wordt het gebit witter. Vrije markten met een scheutje rechtsstaat en democratie, technologische innovatie en het afzweren van god en ziel om de ‘ratio’ vrij baan te geven, zijn de motoren achter dit proces. En net zoals wij eerdere crises van de rede hebben weten te overwinnen, zo zullen wij ook de zelfveroorzaakte klimaatcrisis weten te beteugelen. Niet door minder te consumeren, maar juist meer. Niet door minder te groeien, maar juist meer. De moderne mens als Baron van Mnchhausen: hij zal zich ook deze keer aan zijn eigen haren uit het moeras trekken.

Ik geloof er geen bal van. Ten eerste is het vooruitgangsverhaal zelf een comfortabele Verlichtingsfabel die niet strookt met de feiten. De Britse antropoloog Jason Hickel heeft in een aantal fantastische blogs korte metten gemaakt met de mythe dat door modernisering en mondialisering de gelijkheid is toegenomen en de armoede is gedaald.

Het is wat in de sociale wetenschappen een dataconstruct wordt genoemd. Dat wil zeggen dat er alleen wordt gekeken naar de financieel-economische waarde van markttransacties en er geen rekening wordt gehouden met de maatschappelijke waardes die buiten de markt om worden geproduceerd. Zeg: zorg, maaltijden, hulp, onderwijs. Het leidt tot een grove onderschatting van de premoderne welvaart en betekent dat er niet wordt gekeken naar hoe het in de loop van de geschiedenis met armoede of ongelijkheid eigenlijk is gegaan, maar slechts naar de historische verschuiving van activiteiten van de informele naar de formele economie. En dat is iets heel anders.

Ten tweede geloof ik er niets van omdat de hoop dat markten en innovatie ons gaan redden meer op magisch denken berust dan op wetenschappelijke plausibiliteit. De ecomodernist spiegelt ons graag de toegenomen energie-efficintie en de dematerialisering van ons productieproces voor als bewijs dat we op de goede weg zijn. En dat we spoedig over de heilige graal van absolute ontkoppeling van groei aan de ene kant en grondstofgebruik en emissies aan de andere kant kunnen beschikken.

Het klopt dat de hoeveelheid energie per eenheid product of per gereden en gevlogen kilometer flink is geslonken. Onze vliegtuigen zijn lichter geworden, de motoren in onze auto’s kleiner, de krant is uit ons huis verdwenen en de smartphone weegt een fractie van de IBM-kolos van weleer en kan bovendien veel meer.

In een vorige maand verschenen boek, getiteld _More from Less,_ gebruikt de bekende Amerikaanse bedrijfseconoom Andrew McAfee dit soort voorbeelden om te betogen dat kapitalisme en planeet wel degelijk samengaan. Hernieuwbare energie en elektrische mobiliteit zijn in dit verhaal de technologien die ons gaan redden en zullen voorkomen dat radicale systeemverandering nodig is. En wie anders beweert, zoals ondergetekende, laadt de verdenking op zich de milieumisre te misbruiken voor de verwezenlijking van zijn of haar particuliere antikapitalistische utopie.

Er is inmiddels een stapel rapporten beschikbaar die leren dat dit flauwekul is en dat radicale systeemverandering wel degelijk nodig is. En weer is het Jason Hickel die ze handzaam voor ons heeft samengevat. Zelfs onder de gunstigste voorwaarden – als alle nu beschikbare duurzame technologien snel en soepel kunnen worden uitgerold en de fiscale lastendruk snel en soepel verschuift van arbeid naar vervuiling – slagen we er slechts in om groei en emissies relatief te ontkoppelen, niet absoluut. En dat laatste is nodig om de temperatuurstijging binnen Parijse perken te houden.

En dan zwijg ik voor het gemak over het feit dat elke ecologische winst per kilometer wegvalt tegen de voortdurende stijging van de energieconsumptie per hoofd van de bevolking. De milieuwinst van lichtere vliegtuigen weegt niet op tegen de krankzinnige stijging van het aantal vluchten. De gestegen efficintie van onze auto’s weegt niet op tegen de waanzin van loodzware SUV’s. Kwalitatieve vooruitgang verliest het steevast van kwantitatieve neergang.

Oftewel, als je de planeet wil redden, zal het kapitalisme toch echt op de helling moeten. Daar helpt geen ecomodernistische magie tegen.


https://www.groene.nl/artikel/magie-2019-11-13

----------


## Revisor

*Hoe nu verder? #2: Econoom Joseph Stiglitz

Rebel in maatpak*

Volgens Joseph Stiglitz is het merendeel van de neoliberale economen geen wetenschapper meer maar gelovige in een ontwrichtend economisch systeem. Gelukkig zijn er steeds meer tegengeluiden.

Ewald Engelen

27 november 2019  verschenen in nr. 48


Volgens Joseph Stiglitz is economische groei juist gebaat bij gelijkheid  Eric Piermont / AFP / ANP

In 1936, in de nasleep van de grootste mondiale financile crisis tot dan, verzuchtte de Britse econoom John Maynard Keynes dat politici, zonder dat ze zich er bewust van zijn, maar al te vaak slaafs achter de halfgare ideetjes aantippelen van een reeds lang verscheiden en vergeten tweederangs econoom. Het was een verzuchting met een rauw randje, want die onbekookte ideetjes bleken vervolgens grote maatschappelijke gevolgen te hebben.

En wat Keynes betreft waren die desastreus. Het monetaire conservatisme dat destijds vaardig was over centrale bankiers en politici die koste wat het kost vasthielden aan een onhoudbare goudstandaard om hun exporteurs en crediteuren te beschermen, schaadde het wel en wee van miljoenen burgers en strooide daarmee het zaad van het fascisme dat Keynes al eerder, in 1919, in De economische gevolgen van de vrede, had voorspeld. Het vervangen van dogmatisme door nieuwe inzichten over wat het probleem was en hoe het moest worden opgelost was het expliciete doel van zijn magnum opus: De algemene theorie van werkgelegenheid, rente en geld.

En dat was precies wat Keynes in dat boek deed: bewijzen dat markteconomien niet uit zichzelf terugkeren naar een illusoire evenwichtstoestand waarin alle productiefactoren ten volle worden benut en er dus geen werkloosheid meer voorkomt, zoals de monetaire conservatieven meenden, maar dat de overheid daar een handje en soms zelfs een fikse klauw bij moest helpen. Bijvoorbeeld door haar eigen bestedingen flink op te schroeven. Keynes betoogde dat niet alleen als hoogleraar in de formele taal van het academische economische bewijs, maar ook in de provocerende taal van het ingezonden stuk en de publiekslezing. En door er niet voor terug te deinzen om de handen vuil te maken en bestuursverantwoordelijkheid te accepteren.

De nakende oorlog bewees zijn gelijk. Door de oplopende defensiebestedingen smolt de massawerkloosheid als sneeuw voor de zon, waardoor de belastinginkomsten stegen, de uitgaven aan (lage) uitkeringen daalden en de begrotingstekorten al snel omsloegen in overschotten: de zogenaamde automatische stabilisatoren die zeventig jaar later, tijdens de eurocrisis, opnieuw zon grote rol zouden spelen in het economische debat.

Geen wonder dat in de eerste jaren na de Tweede Wereldoorlog het monetaire beleid en het begrotingsbeleid in steeds meer landen werden geschoeid op de inzichten die Keynes in zijn Algemene theorie had uiteengezet. Niet aanbod bepaalt de vraag, maar de vraag bepaalt het aanbod; niet inflatiebestrijding moet het voornaamste doel van monetaire politiek en begrotingsbeleid zijn, maar het voorkomen van massawerkloosheid; en niet de overheid is het probleem, maar te veel vrijheden voor markten en marktactoren. Het bleek d manier om de bittere herinneringen aan de crisisjaren weg te spoelen: met een vrolijke cocktail van bestaanszekerheid en welvaartsstijging, verzorgd en gedirigeerd door de overheid  het was de geboorte van de financile machinerie die de verzorgingsstaat zoals wij die kennen mogelijk maakte.

In de jaren vijftig, zestig en zeventig zou dit gevulgariseerde keynesianisme zelf uitgroeien tot het heersende economische dogma. Op een handjevol ordoliberalen en marxisten na zou vrijwel iedere academische econoom zich in meer of mindere mate tot het keynesianisme bekennen. Geholpen door een oorlog die werd gewonnen door Russische soldaten en Amerikaanse kogels en 35 jaar aan gestaag stijgende welvaart voor iedereen, verwerd Keynes zelf tot een reeds lang verscheiden en vergeten, tweederangs econoom, die hij op de laatste pagina van De algemene theorie wegwuivend had neergezet als de bron van de economische dogmas die hij had geprobeerd te bestrijden. Of zoals Time Magazine bij monde van de ber-neoliberaal Milton Friedman eind 1965 constateerde: Were all Keynesians now.

Vijf nummers later zou Friedman met een ingezonden brief reageren. Het citaat zou uit zijn context zijn getrokken. Hij zou hebben gezegd dat we in n opzicht weliswaar allemaal keynesianen waren, maar in een ander, veel belangrijker opzicht juist in het geheel niet meer. Vijftien jaar later was Friedman uitgegroeid tot de patroonheilige van de neoliberale revolutie die eind jaren zeventig in Ronald Reagan en Margaret Thatcher zijn politieke voorgangers had gekregen.

En daarmee zijn we aanbeland bij het laatste boek van Joseph Stiglitz. De 76-jarige Amerikaanse econoom heeft namelijk hetzelfde doel als Keynes: de dogmas van zijn collega-economen te vuur en te zwaard bestrijden en hun indoctrinatie van politici ongedaan maken door ze te confronteren met analyses, voorstellen en inzichten die niet alleen de enkeling ten goede komen maar de gehele samenleving. Loop de titels van zijn boeken maar langs: Fair Trade for All; Mismeasuring Our Lives: Why GDP Doesnt Add Up; The Price of Inequality; The Euro: How a Common Currency Threatens the Future of Europe en het meest recent: Winst voor iedereen: Progressief kapitalisme in een tijd van onvrede. Het zijn boeken geschreven door een rebel in maatpak, of dan toch in ieder geval in het standaard kostuum van de Ivy League-professor: jasje met elleboogstukken, donkerrode spencer over een lichtblauw button down-overhemd en comfortabele schoenen.

Net als Keynes is Stiglitz een man van twee arenas. Niet alleen bestrijdt hij dogmatiek in academia, door bijvoorbeeld Friedman en zijn acolieten via peer-reviewed artikelen te bekritiseren. Ook heeft hij er niet voor teruggedeinsd om vuile handen te maken. Vier jaar lang was hij tijdens de regering-Clinton lid van de Council of Economic Advisers, een zeer invloedrijke raad van economen. En tussen 1997 en 2000 was hij hoofdeconoom bij de Wereldbank, waar hij onophoudelijk zijn kritiek op het beleid van de bank ventileerde. Zijn ervaringen mondden in 2002 uit in het veelgeprezen Globalization and Its Discontents, waarmee hij zijn intrede maakte in het publieke debat.

En net als Keynes gebruikt Stiglitz zijn academische reputatie, die in het geval van de laatste nog eens internationaal is uitvergroot door zijn Nobelprijs  ik heb er twee, zou hij tijdens dit interview zeggen, n in de economie en n als lid van het Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change  als hefboom om zijn kritische boodschap een rol te laten spelen in het publieke debat. Op internet struikel je dan ook over de interviews en opiniestukken in gerenommeerde media die de kat de bel aanbinden. Kort en bondig: als we de excessen van het kapitalisme niet weten te temmen en er niet voor zorgen dat het meer ten goede komt van iedereen, dan moeten we niet raar opkijken als burgers de hooivorken uit de schuur halen en voor populisten als Trump, Bolsonaro en Johnson stemmen.

Het is uit deze gemoedstoestand dat Stiglitz laatste boek is geboren: bezorgdheid over de politieke onvrede die het neoliberale economische beleid veroorzaakt en die zich steeds vaker keert tegen de instituties die niet alleen de geboorte van dat beleid mogelijk maakt, maar ook het antigif daartegen, namelijk progressief beleid, en dat zijn in Stiglitz ogen al die voorstellen die het publieke belang dienen in plaats van enkel het belang van de rijken. Het is duidelijk een boek geschreven in de donkere slagschaduw van Donald Trump.

De politieke strijd van Stiglitz is in de eerste plaats vooral een ideenstrijd. Het eerste deel van Winst voor iedereen laat zich lezen als een frontale aanval op het neoliberalisme van Friedman en consorten. Zo heet het in de inleiding over de neoliberale theorie dat groei meer marktwerking vereist: Helaas heeft deze theorie de afgelopen veertig jaar in ons land veel invloed gehad. Het is de gedachte dat de economie het beste presteert als alles zoveel mogelijk aan ongebreidelde marktwerking wordt overgelaten.

Om vervolgens uit te wijden over de middelen die voorstanders van deze theorie hebben gebruikt om burgers van de juistheid ervan te overtuigen: je stopt simpelweg met spreken over armoede en ongelijkheid, schrapt woorden als macht en uitbuiting uit je vocabulaire, en hebt het uitsluitend nog over het grote belang van marktconcurrentie en de inefficintie van overheden. Pak er maar eens een standaard leerboek over economie bij. Het woord concurrentie kom je op elke pagina tegen, het woord macht op maar een of twee. De term uitbuiting komt er vermoedelijk helemaal niet in voor, daar hebben nette economen het allang niet meer over.

Tientallen paginas wijdt Stiglitz aan zijn weerlegging van de neoliberale dogmatiek binnen de economische wetenschap. Hij wijst op haar medeplichtigheid bij het optuigen en legitimeren van een mondiaal economisch systeem dat mens, dier en planeet meedogenloos uitbuit.

Het is exact dezelfde strijd die Keynes voerde. Beiden kantten zich fel tegen de economische orthodoxie van hun tijd, die ongeacht de specifieke sociale en economische ontwikkelingen telkens opnieuw hetzelfde pleidooi hield voor een kleine overheid, hard geld, de prioritering van inflatiebestrijding boven werkloosheidsbestrijding, de maximalisatie van aandeelhouderswaarde als hoogste doel van de onderneming, en meer marktwerking en concurrentie, omdat dat de belangrijkste motor achter technologische innovatie en economische groei zou zijn.

In het geval van Keynes was de strijd er een met de klassieke fantoomliberalen van na de Eerste Wereldoorlog die het welvaartstrucje van eerder wilden herhalen. In het geval van Stiglitz is de strijd er een met de neoliberalen van de jaren zestig die, onder leiding van Friedman en Friedrich Hayek, de keynesiaanse crisis van de jaren zeventig met succes hadden aangrepen om hun radicale marktagenda te realiseren.


John Maynard Keynes tussen zijn collectie zeldzame boeken, 1940  Tim Gidal / Getty Images

----------


## Revisor

Tijdens het gesprek dat ik met hem heb in het Amsterdamse Ambassadehotel, een paar dagen na de Nederlandse boekpresentatie bij het John Adams Institute, vertelt hij geanimeerd over de debatten die hij in de jaren zeventig en tachtig met Friedman voerde. Economische ideen doen ertoe, zegt hij. Zij hebben het politieke debat van de laatste vijftig jaar in hoge mate mede bepaald. De ironie wil dat juist op het moment dat de neoliberale doctrines van Friedman politiek opgang maakten, het onderliggende theoretische model van mens, bedrijf, markt en economie aan de meeste prestigieuze economiefaculteiten van de Verenigde Staten werden verworpen. Markten waren niet efficint, niet machtsvrij, individuen waren niet rationeel, niet volledig genformeerd, en economien neigen niet uit zichzelf naar maatschappelijk wenselijke evenwichtstoestanden.

Mijn eigen werk uit de vroege jaren zeventig over de rol van informatieverschillen op financile markten liet duidelijk zien dat markten niet efficint waren. In het midden van de jaren zeventig bewees ik dat het maximaliseren van aandeelhouderswaarde, anders dan de friedmanianen beweerden, juist niet tot een maatschappelijk optimale uitkomst leidde. En in het midden van de jaren tachtig toonde ik aan dat privatiseren maatschappelijk niet optimaal was, maar grote uitbuitingsmogelijkheden creerde voor bestuurders. En ik was niet de enige. Speltheoretici onderzochten de invloed van machtsverschillen op marktuitkomsten. En de gedragseconomie, die sinds de crisis van 2008 zon grote vlucht heeft genomen omdat ze wijst op de irrationaliteit van menselijke keuzes, wortelt in het baanbrekende werk van Kahneman en Tversky uit de vroege jaren zeventig.

Ik ben altijd van mening geweest dat Friedman, ook al ontleende hij zijn publieke invloed aan het degelijke economische werk dat hij in de jaren vijftig had gedaan, vanaf het midden van de jaren zestig steeds meer een polemist en ideoloog was geworden die zich niet meer zoveel gelegen liet liggen aan de theoretische economie en zich ook niet meer hield aan de wetenschappelijke mores van hypothese, bewijs en weerlegging. Ik heb meerdere malen met hem gesproken in die jaren. Onder meer over mijn bewijs dat markten niet efficint zijn. Het waren wonderlijke sessies; hij kon mijn bewijsvoering volgen, kon haar niet weerleggen, maar was desalniettemin niet in staat mijn conclusies te accepteren. Hij bleef maar herhalen dat markten efficint moesten zijn, als in een liturgie. Ik kwam er vandaan met de overtuiging dat de man een gelovige was geworden, niet langer een wetenschapper.

Dat geldt volgens Stiglitz voor het merendeel van de neoliberale economen. Hun gedachtegoed is oppervlakkig, theoretisch makkelijk te weerleggen, en als je naar de uitkomsten van politieke experimenten met neoliberale ideen kijkt, overduidelijk verkeerd. Doordruppeleconomie? Onzin! De laffercurve, die stelt dat belastingverlaging tot meer belastinginkomsten leidt? Bullshit! Aandeelhoudersmaximalisatie die ten goede zou komen aan allen? Flauwekul! Wie naar de bewijzen kijkt, is automatisch links. Rechts heeft geen bewijzen. Alle bewijzen zijn van links.

Stiglitz is uiteindelijk gestopt met de conversatie, is doorgegaan met zijn onderzoek, kreeg daar in 2001 de Nobelprijs voor en heeft in 2002 met Globalization and Its Discontent net als Friedman de stap naar het grote publiek en de politiek gezet. Want dat is wat de globaliseringscriticus van de neoliberaal heeft geleerd: als je als academicus de wereld wil veranderen, moet je de stap naar het grote publiek zetten. Ideen bestrijd je met ideen, niet met weerleggingen in besloten seminars. Daar was Friedman meester in. Maar anders dan Friedman heeft Stiglitz zijn wetenschappelijke onderzoek nooit aan de wilgen gehangen en is hij nuchter genoeg gebleven om zijn meningen te blijven herzien in het licht van nieuwe inzichten. En daarmee kan hij opnieuw Keynes de hand schudden, die volgens de overlevering ooit gezegd schijnt te hebben: als de feiten veranderen, verander ik mijn mening  wat zou u doen?

Als deze fundamentele kritieken op het neoliberale model beschikbaar waren, vraag ik, waarom blijft het dan toch de boventoon voeren in het publieke en politieke debat?

Als progressieve Amerikaan, zegt Stiglitz, moet ik erin berusten dat dit deels door de aard van het politieke bedrijf komt, en deels door de wijze waarop gecommercialiseerde media opereren. Wall Street, met zijn beurskoersen, zijn winnaars en verliezers, zijn data, zijn openings- en sluitingskoersen, en zijn belichaming van een geperverteerde Amerikaanse droom, oefent een ontzaglijke fascinatie uit op zowel lezers, kijkers en luisteraars als op journalisten. Hier tref je een dagelijks gespeeld theater aan dat drijft op de meest basale menselijke emoties en dat tegelijkertijd zo simpel is als een sportwedstrijd.

Voor de politiek geldt iets soortgelijks. Ten eerste is de rol van het grote geld in de Amerikaanse politiek de afgelopen vijftig jaar buitenproportioneel groot geworden. De mate waarin het grootbedrijf het politieke spel weet te benvloeden, schurkt tegen corruptie aan. En dan heb ik het niet alleen over campagnedonaties, maar ook over draaideuren tussen politiek, toezichthouder en bedrijfsleven, en over beleidsbenvloeding via rapporten, betaald onderzoek en marketing. Het grote geld maakt een parodie van de Amerikaanse democratie en moet nodig aan banden worden gelegd, zoals ik in mijn boek bepleit. Slagen we daar niet in, dan heeft de investerings- en economische beleidsagenda die ik presenteer geen schijn van kans. Herstel van de democratische grondwaarde van gelijke politieke zeggenschap is de conditio sine qua non voor een progressief, egalitair en duurzaam economisch programma.

Maar vergis je ook dan niet: het merendeel van de economische beleidsadviseurs is door de wasstraat van een business school gegaan. En daar gaat het meteen al mis. Als je financile economie studeert, dan wil je niet horen hoe parasitair banken en vermogensbeheerders zijn, dat ze niets aan waarde toevoegen, maar alleen waarde afromen. Nee, dan wil je later een goede baan op Wall Street en meer in het algemeen het goede leven leiden dat series en films over Wall Street verbeelden. Wat dat betreft is het bijna cultureel van aard, is het een levensstijl die op dit moment de Amerikaanse droom verbeeldt. Dus als je dan later in je carrire in Washington terechtkomt, dan adem je bij wijze van spreken het wereldbeeld van Wall Street en ontbreekt het je ten enenmale aan de kennis die nodig is om kritisch naar de buitenproportionele invloed van het grote geld op het democratische bedrijf te kijken.

Maar het is ook een kwestie van politieke prikkels, zegt Stiglitz. Stel je eens voor dat je president Clinton bent en advies wil over of, en hoe, je de derivatenmarkt moet reguleren. Naar wie luister je dan? Vertrouw je dan op het advies van een of andere econoom die rijk geworden is bij Goldman Sachs? Of naar de kakofonie aan meningen die opborrelt uit een gemiddelde Amerikaanse economiefaculteit? De eerste geeft je eenduidig, helder advies, terwijl de anderen zeggen dat als je dit doet, je dat kan verwachten maar uiteindelijk de politieke keuze aan jou laten. De Goldman Sachs-bankier is zoveel zelfverzekerder. En helaas, de politicus wil in de eerste plaats duidelijkheid, al was het maar omdat hij zijn collegas moet overtuigen en daarna de kiezer, en dan moet hij het wel zelf begrijpen.


 Eric Piermont / AFP / ANP


Joseph Stiglitz  Wall Street is een levensstijl die op dit moment de Amerikaanse droom verbeeldt  Eric Piermont / AFP / ANP

Winst voor iedereen is niet alleen een belangrijk boek omdat het opnieuw duidelijk maakt dat ideen ertoe doen, zowel ten kwade als ten goede, maar ook omdat het korte metten maakt met een aantal doctrines die het politieke debat over alternatieven hebben gegijzeld, en waardoor progressief zich de afgelopen decennia te vaak heeft laten intimideren.

Ik herinner me nog goed een discussie over de eurocrisis die ik ooit in de Tweede Kamer, op een ledendag van GroenLinks, voerde met een senator van diezelfde partij. Globalisering is nu eenmaal een gegeven, zo begon hij, en daarmee lagen wat hem betreft de marges van het mogelijke wel vast. Het is een perspectief op het bedrijven van politiek dat de idealistische politicus op voorhand alle instrumenten uit handen slaat en hem een conformisme aan het bestaande oplegt die de belanghebbenden bij diezelfde status quo verrukkelijk in de kaart speelt. Als je het eenmaal weet, zie je het overal, en komt het uit alle kelen: jonge en oude, conservatieve en progressieve, xenofobe en kosmopolitische.

Stiglitz maakt er korte metten mee. Verwijzend naar een groeiende stapel wetenschappelijke literatuur laat hij overtuigend zien dat verschillen in ongelijkheid, duurzaamheid, vrijheid, alfabetisme, gezondheid en zelfs geluk de uitkomst zijn van politieke keuzes. Er is geen kapitalistische natuurwet die zegt dat groei meer ongelijkheid vereist, zoals de friedmanianen in het kabinet van Trump beweren. Sterker: hoe gelijker een land, hoe hoger de groei op langere termijn.

Het is een punt dat ook de jonge voorgangers van de Franse invasie in de Amerikaanse economie, zoals Thomas Piketty met Capital in the Twenty-First Century, Emmanuel Saez en Gabriel Zucman met The Triumph of Injustice en Thomas Philippon met The Great Reversal, met steeds meer nadruk maken: uitkomstverschillen komen door beleidskeuzes, niet door kapitalistische natuurwetten. In de woorden van Stiglitz: Ongelijkheid is niet onvermijdelijk, maar een keuze.

----------


## Revisor

Het tweede dogma dat Stiglitz met verve onderuit haalt, hangt daar nauw mee samen. Niet alleen doet overheidsbeleid ertoe, de overheid is ook meestal een macht ten goede van het algemeen belang. Omdat markten veel vaker falen dan de neoliberalen toegeven, is er ook meer overheid nodig om dat falen te voorkomen en leveren overheidsinterventies dus ook een grotere en positievere bijdrage aan het algemeen belang dan de neoliberalen erkennen. Ik ben een groot voorstander van collectief handelen, zegt Stiglitz, en daaronder verstaat hij het handelen van de staat namens het collectief.

Het financieren van fundamenteel onderzoek, bijvoorbeeld, maar ook van infrastructuur, vergroening van economie en samenleving, en onderwijs en gezondheidszorg  het kan niet zonder grote negatieve maatschappelijke gevolgen worden overgelaten aan de markt en vereist dus regie door de staat. Legden Friedman en Reagan de beschuldiging van parasitisme bij de overheid, Stiglitz en de jonge Fransen ontwaren dat parasitisme vooral bij het grootbedrijf. Stiglitz spreekt in dit verband expliciet van morele verloedering en noemt bankiers oneerlijke mensen. En dat zijn harde woorden voor een econoom, die zijn morele standpunten normaliter verhult achter de neutrale taal van de technocratie.

Het derde dogma is dat van de valse noodzakelijkheden. There is no alternative, om met Thatcher te spreken. En inderdaad was dat lange tijd het heersende geloof bij zowel links als rechts. Liberalisering, deregulering, privatisering  het was tot voor kort het vanzelfsprekende, schijnbaar onproblematische beleidsrepertoire van iedere politicus die het bruto binnenlands product aanbad. Zelfs de diepste crisis van het neoliberale kapitalisme ooit, de Grote Financile Crisis van 2008, heeft de politieke status ervan niet beschadigd.

Sterker, de beleidsantwoorden op de eurocrisis waren, zoals Stiglitz overtuigend heeft laten zien in zijn boek uit 2016 over de euro, tot in hun haarvaten neoliberaal: van het hardvochtige bezuinigingsbeleid in Griekenland, Ierland, Portugal en Spanje dat de trojka oplegde (en Nederland zichzelf vrijwillig oplegde) tot aan vrijhandelsverdragen als ceta en ttip in reactie op achterblijvende groei aan toe. Zombie-neoliberalisme heeft de Brits-Canadese geograaf Jamie Peck het genoemd: het zonder overtuiging en dus cynisch uitrollen van meer marktwerking als antwoord op het steeds frequentere falen van markten, simpelweg omdat het kan en omdat dit is wat we de afgelopen veertig jaar hebben gedaan.

In zijn postuum uitgegeven gevangenisnotities schreef de Italiaanse communist Antonio Gramsci al in de jaren twintig van de vorige eeuw dat crises eruit bestonden dat de oude vormen en gedachten weliswaar reeds waren overleden, maar de nieuwe nog niet geboren. In zon tussentijd doet zich een grote variteit aan morbide symptomen voor, aldus deze Europese theoreticus van ideologische hegemonie.

Het is een treffende beschrijving van de progressieve ideologische nood van de laatste twintig jaar. Bij ontstentenis van een nieuw keynesiaans antwoord moest acceptabel links het antwoord schuldig blijven op de crisis van de jaren zeventig, en ging het van lieverlee mee met de neoliberale diagnose van Friedman, Reagan en Thatcher dat zij was veroorzaakt door te veel overheid en te hoge lasten. Daarbij geholpen door de intellectuele coup van economen als Rick van der Ploeg, Willem Vermeend en anderen, zoals de Amerikaanse politicologe Stephanie Mudge in Leftism Reinvented betoogde.

En dus viel links ideologisch gezien met veel electoraal geraas uit elkaar. De grote sociaal-democratische partijen verwerden tot dragers van een quasi empathisch neoliberalisme die de agenda van Friedman als noodzakelijk accepteerden, maar er via kaderwetgeving een sociaal sausje aan probeerden toe te voegen. Terwijl de radicale kapitalismekritiek zich electoraal verschanste in het nostalgische linksisme van leren jackies en zware shag en academisch in het modieuze neomarxisme van culturele studies en literatuurtheorie. En dus stond de linkse massapartij elke keer dat er verkiezingen gewonnen moesten worden met de mond vol tanden: er was simpelweg geen ideologisch coherent en goed doordacht alternatief beschikbaar waarmee de kiezer een progressieve, duurzame toekomst binnen kon worden geleid. Dat is wat Gramsci onder morbide symptomen verstond: een crisis die van rechts kwam en de electorale winst die vervolgens naar het extreem-rechts van Trump, Wilders en Baudet gaat.

Tot 2019. Winst voor iedereen, met de lange lijst van progressieve beleidsvoorstellen die Stiglitz in het tweede deel van het boek voor de Verenigde Staten uitwerkt, past naadloos in een recente golf van boeken met realistische utopien die coherente, overtuigende en aantrekkelijke antwoorden proberen te geven op de huidige crises van het kapitalisme. Stiglitz pleit in zijn boek voor publieke kinderopvang, hogere werkloosheidsuitkeringen, betere arbeidsomstandigheden en meer arbeidszekerheid, grote infrastructurele investeringen, geld voor fundamenteel onderzoek, het garanderen van een goede publieke optie in huisvesting, gezondheidszorg en onderwijs, en grondbelastingen  la Henry George, kapitaalbelastingen  la Piketty, CO2-belastingen  la de Green New Deal van Alexandria Octavia-Cortez en financile transactiebelastingen  la James Tobin of het Franse attac.

Het moet van de Verenigde Staten een verzorgingsstaat naar Zweeds of Noors model maken of, anders gezegd, alle staten optillen naar het welvaarts- en verzorgingspeil van een staat als Massachusetts. Dat is volgens Stiglitz financieel goed haalbaar: de baten wegen ruimschoots tegen de kosten op. Het voorbeeld van Zweden en andere verzorgingsstaten leert hem dat duurzaamheid en gelijkheid niet hoeven worden ingeruild tegen economische groei. Sterker, hoe duurzamer en hoe gelijker, hoe robuuster de economische groei op de lange termijn.

Gramsci parafraserend zou je kunnen zeggen dat het einde van de crisis langzaam zichtbaar wordt. Niet dat de problemen die zich in 2008 manifesteerden met nieuwe wetgeving en regels effectief zijn opgelost  integendeel: op alle relevante indicatoren scoort de wereld slechter dan in 2008. Wel in ideologische zin: er is licht aan het einde van de duistere neoliberale tunnel. De oude vormen en gedachten zijn inderdaad verscheiden  zie de Algemene Politieke Beschouwingen van afgelopen september waarin vrijwel alle middenpartijen zich expliciet distantieerden van het neoliberalisme en de doorgeschoten marktwerking  maar de nieuwe vormen en gedachten zijn wel degelijk geboren. Ik doel dan niet alleen op de bovengenoemde Franse boeken, maar ook op Doughnut Economics van Kate Raworth, The Future of Capitalism van Paul Collier, Capitalism: A Conversation in Critical Theory van Rahel Jaeggi en Nancy Fraser.

Allemaal proberen ze een coherent alternatief te schetsen voor het huidige kapitalisme. En ondanks verschillen in stijl, toon en adressant, is de overlap opvallend groot: meer overheid, meer publieke investeringen, meer zekerheden, minder olie, minder vlees, en vooral minder politieke corruptie. De middelen zijn vooral regels en fiscaliteit (bij de economen) en bewustwording, woede en collectieve mobilisatie (bij de activisten). Oftewel, in het publieke debat kan niemand meer zeggen dat we niet weten wat te doen. En dat betekent dat iedere politieke weigering om een andere koers in te slaan precies dat is: een botte weigering, die zeer waarschijnlijk is ingegeven doordat de politicus in kwestie zich comfortabel heeft genesteld in de met zijde gevoerde zakken van het grootbedrijf.

Terug naar Keynes. Net als Keynes is Stiglitz, ondanks zijn strijdvaardigheid en morele gedrevenheid, geen revolutionair. Keynes noemde zichzelf uitdrukkelijk een sociaal-liberaal. En daarmee bedoelde hij niet alleen dat hij afstand nam van het collectivisme van het nazisme en communisme waarmee in verschillende Europese landen in het interbellum werd gexperimenteerd, maar ook van het klassieke liberalisme van vr de Eerste Wereldoorlog, dat geloofde in de heilzame langetermijneffecten van ongereguleerde marktwerking, ook al leidde dat op de korte termijn tot werkloosheid, uitbuiting, vervuiling en andere narigheid. Keynes ideenstrijd was bedoeld om het kapitalisme  dat in zijn ogen, ondanks evidente uitwassen, het best functionerende economische systeem was dat de mensheid in haar lange geschiedenis had bedacht  te redden van zichzelf.

Het is exact hetzelfde motief dat ten grondslag ligt aan het recente manifest dat de hoofdredactie van de Financial Times op 18 september publiceerde. Die dag was de voorpagina van de iconisch zuurstokroze zakenkrant vrijgehouden voor een gele opdruk waar in zwarte koeienletters op te lezen stond: Capitalism. Time for a Reset. De Britse krant pleitte niet voor revolutie, wel voor hervorming. De urgentie was dezelfde als in Keynes tijd. Toenemende ongelijkheden en ecologische crises dwingen tot radicale hervorming om te voorkomen dat boze, radeloze kiezers naar populisten vluchten en het kapitalistische kind met het neoliberale badwater wegspoelen. Het zou zo uit Stiglitz pen hebben kunnen komen.

Als ik hem voorzichtig vraag of hij de Nobelprijs voor de economie niet had moeten weigeren, of dat niet een prachtig statement zou zijn geweest, en of dat niet zou hebben kunnen helpen bij het ondermijnen van de status die deze faux-Nobelprijs geniet, die toch, zoals hij moet weten, expliciet bedoeld is om het neoliberale gedachtegoed academische en maatschappelijke legitimiteit te geven, bromt hij even, om vervolgens met enige hapering te zeggen dat de prijs weliswaar buitenproportioneel vaak maar niet overwegend aan neoliberale economen is toegekend.

Dat laat onverlet, voegt hij toe, dat het goed zou zijn als de verstrekkers van de prijs zich wat meer aan de wetenschappelijke consensus zouden houden. Dan hadden ze in 2016 de prijs niet aan Eugene Fama gegeven. Niet alleen omdat hij niet de bedenker was van de doctrine van efficinte financile markten, maar ook omdat die doctrine door mij en anderen allang was weerlegd. Maar bijvoorbeeld ook niet aan William Nordhaus, die de prijs vorig jaar ontving voor zijn werk over ecologische externaliteiten en het belang van het beprijzen ervan voor de oplossing van het milieuvraagstuk. Waarom geef je de prijs aan een man die de urgentie van het milieuvraagstuk ontkent, terwijl het ipcc ieder half jaar weer laat zien dat we geen tijd te verliezen hebben.

Maar dat het beprijzen van externaliteiten en het monetariseren van de ecologische diensten die de natuur verricht de weg is die we moeten inslaan  daaraan twijfelt een econoom als Stiglitz niet. Een heterodoxe econoom die nog uit de kast moet komen, noemde de Groningse econoom Dirk Bezemer hem toen ik vertelde dat ik bezig was aan dit stuk. En zo is het: hervormer, geen revolutionair.


https://www.groene.nl/artikel/rebel-in-maatpak

----------


## Revisor

*Opinie - Alain Badiou .

De samenleving is ziek. Hoe wordt zij beter? Alain Badiou pleit voor culturele revolutie

In de onderstaande tekst legt Badiou uit hoe crises inherent zijn aan het kapitalisme en laat hij zien waar de benodigde andere krachten voor een alternatief vandaan moeten komen. Hij pleit voor een culturele revolutie: wij Westerlingen moeten afstand doen van onze arrogante identiteit en alle reactieve fascistische stromingen absoluut afwijzen. Alain Badiou: dit zijn de noodzakelijke negatieve momenten waarin we de kracht van onze nieuwe egalitaire waarden kunnen bevestigen.*

woensdag 6 mei 2020 21:23

Spread the love

De moderniteit is allereerst een negatieve werkelijkheid. Zij behelst vooral een breuk met de traditie. Ze betekent het einde van de oude wereld van kastenstelsels, adelstanden, religieuze verplichtingen, jeugd-initiatierituelen, lokale mythologien, de onderwerping van vrouwen, de absolute macht van vaders over hun kinderen, en de officile scheidslijn tussen een kleine groep van heersers en de massa van ondergewaardeerde zwoegers. Niets kan deze ontwikkeling tegenhouden. Deze beweging begon in het Westen met de Renaissance, consolideerde met de Verlichting van de achttiende eeuw en materialiseerde daarna in de ongekende doorbraken in productietechnieken en de toenemende perfectionering van berekeningsmethoden, vervoer en communicatie.

Het opvallendste is misschien dat deze breuk met de wereld van de traditie, die als een wervelwind onder de mensheid huishield en millennia-oude organisatievormen in krap drie eeuwen wegvaagde, een crisis in onze subjectiviteit creert waarvan de oorzaken en omvang duidelijk te zien zijn, en waarvan een van de meest opmerkelijke gevolgen, in het bijzonder voor jonge mensen, de extreme en almaar groter wordende moeite is om een plek voor jezelf in deze nieuwe wereld te vinden. 

Dt is de werkelijke crisis. Soms denken mensen dat dit een crisis is van het financile kapitalisme. Nee! Helemaal niet! Het kapitalisme groeit wereldwijd en bloeit volop. De crisis, de oorlogen, ze vormen onderdeel van zijn karakteristieke ontwikkelingswijze. Crises en oorlogen zijn immers ook de brute en noodzakelijke middelen om concurrentie weg te vagen en stellen de winnaars in staat om een zo groot mogelijke hoeveelheid beschikbaar kapitaal in hun eigen handen te verzamelen.

Vanuit het gezichtspunt van de concentratie van kapitaal bevinden we ons, volkomen objectief, hier: tien procent van de wereldbevolking bezit 86 procent van het beschikbare kapitaal; n procent van de wereldbevolking bezit 46 procent van dat kapitaal; en vijftig procent van de wereldbevolking bezit helemaal niets, 0 procent. Het is niet moeilijk te begrijpen dat de tien procent die bijna alles bezit niet in de situatie wil geraken van diegenen die niets hebben. Een groot deel van hen die de overige 14 procent van het beschikbare kapitaal bezit [veertig procent van de wereldbevolking (noot vert.)], heeft een brandend verlangen zich vast te klampen aan wat men heeft. Dat is de reden waarom zij de ontelbare repressieve maatregelen ondersteunen  ook racisme en nationalisme spelen hier een rol  die maken dat er zo veel verdedigingsmuren kunnen worden opgetrokken tegen de verschrikkelijke dreiging die zij zien uitgaan van de vijftig procent bezitlozen.

Dit alles leert ons dat de slogan van [bijvoorbeeld (noot vert.)] Occupy Wallstreet We are the 99%, met zijn veronderstelde vermogen mensen te verenigen, compleet leeg is. De waarheid is dat wat wij het Westen noemen, vol zit met mensen die (hoewel ze geen deel uitmaken van de tien procent die de heersende aristocratie vormt) het geglobaliseerde kapitalisme een kleinburgerlijke ondersteuning bieden. Dit betreft de beroemde middenklasse, zonder welke de democratische oase geen enkele kans van overleven zou hebben.

Inderdaad representeerden de moedige jongelui die Wall Street bezetten (feitelijk vanaf het eerste begin) niet meer dan een klein handjevol mensen, verre van dat zij de 99 procent zouden zijn  zelfs symbolisch gezien niet , wiens lot het is te verdwijnen als het feest van de beweging eenmaal voorbij is. Behalve als zij erin slagen om zich op duurzame wijze te verbinden met de werkelijke massa van hen die totaal niets hebben of echt heel weinig, als zij een politiek diagonale verbinding kunnen leggen tussen hen die een deel bezitten van de 14 procent  in het bijzonder intellectuelen  en de vijftig procent van de mensen die niets hebben: dat zijn allereerst arbeiders en landarbeiders, en dan het lagere, meest kwetsbare en slechtst betaalde deel van de middenklasse.

Deze politieke route is begaanbaar, in de sixties en seventies is die uitgeprobeerd onder de vlag van het maosme. Onlangs nog werd die geprobeerd in de bezettingsbewegingen in Tunesi en Caro [Arabische Lente 2011 (noot vert.)] en zelfs in Oakland [2014-2015 bijvoorbeeld (noot vert.)] is er in ieder geval een ontwerp geweest van een actieve verbinding met de dokwerkers in de haven. Alles, absoluut alles, hangt af van de definitieve wedergeboorte van deze alliantie, en van haar politieke organisatie op internationaal niveau.

Echter verkeert een dergelijke beweging in de huidige situatie in een extreem zwakke toestand en kan het objectieve, meetbare gevolg van de breuk met de traditie zoals die plaatsvindt in een door het geglobaliseerde kapitalisme gestructureerde wereld, slechts datgene zijn waarover we het al hebben gehad. Namelijk een minuscule oligarchie die haar wet niet alleen dicteert aan een afgematte meerderheid van mensen op de rand van simpelweg overleven, maar ook aan de verwesterde  dat betekent de onderworpen en steriele  middenklassen.

----------


## Revisor

Maar wat gebeurt er op het sociale en subjectieve niveau? Marx gaf hiervan in 1848 een verpletterende beschrijving, in die zin dat die nu oneindig veel juister is dan die in zijn eigen tijd al was. Laten we een paar regels van een tekst citeren die ondanks zijn hoge leeftijd ongelofelijk van nu is gebleven:

De bourgeoisie heeft, waar zij dan ook is gaan heersen, een einde gemaakt aan alle feodale, patriarchale en idyllische verhoudingen. […] Zij verdronk de heilige huiveringen van religieuze extase, het ridderlijke enthousiasme en de sentimentaliteit van de kleinburgerlijkheid, in het ijswater van egostische berekening. Het heeft persoonlijke waarde tot simpele ruilwaarde gemaakt. […] De bourgeoisie heeft zich van haar aureool ontdaan bij alle bezigheden die zij tot dusver achtenswaardig vond en waar zij met een heilig respect tegen opkeek. Zij heeft de arts, de advocaat, de priester, de dichter, de man van de wetenschap, tot haar betaalde loonarbeiders gemaakt.

Hier beschrijft Marx hoe de breuk met de traditie — als deze breuk een bourgeois, kapitalistische vorm aanneemt — in werkelijkheid een gigantische crisis van de symbolische organisatie van de mensheid opent. Millennia lang werden de verschillen die inherent zijn aan het menselijke leven in feite gereguleerd en gesymboliseerd in een hirarchische vorm. De belangrijkste dualiteiten, zoals jong en oud, man en vrouw, binnen en buiten mijn familie, arm en machtig, mijn handel en die van anderen, buitenlanders en landgenoten, ketters en getrouwen, burgers en edelen, stad en provincie, zij die met hun handen werken of met hun hersenen, allen werden bejegend (in taal, in mythologien, in ideologien, en in de gevestigde religieuze modellen) door gebruik te maken van ordelijke structuren die iedereen een plaats gaven in een verzameling van overlappende hirarchische systemen.

Dus een edele vrouw was inferieur aan haar man, maar superieur aan een burger; een rijke bourgeois moest buigen voor een hertog, maar zijn bedienden moesten buigen voor hm; net zoals een squaw van een of andere indiaanse stam bijna niets was in de ogen van een strijder van haar eigen stam, maar bijna almachtig in de ogen van een gevangene van een andere stam over wie zj soms besliste hoe die gemarteld moest worden. Een arme aanhanger van de katholieke kerk deed er zeer weinig toe in vergelijking met zijn bisschop, maar kon zichzelf als n van de uitverkorenen beschouwen vergeleken met een protestantse ketter, net zoals de zoon van een vazal, totaal afhankelijk van zijn vader, een zwarte man die aan het hoofd van een grote familie stond als persoonlijke slaaf kon hebben. 

Zo rustte de hele traditionele symbolisering op een geordende structuur die onze plaats in de samenleving bepaalde en als gevolg daarvan de relaties tussen die plaatsen vaststelde. De breuk met de traditie, zoals het kapitalisme als algemeen productiesysteem realiseert, stelt in feite geen nieuwe actieve symbolisering voor, maar wel slechts het brute en onafhankelijke spel van de economie: de neutrale, a-symbolische heerschappij van wat Marx ‘het ijswater van egostische berekening’ noemde. Het resultaat is een historische crisis van symbolisering en dat is de reden waarom de jeugd tegenwoordig lijdt aan een dergelijke grote desorintatie.

Deze crisis aanschouwend — die, onder voorwendsel van een neutrale vrijheid geen enkel ander universeel referentiepunt heeft dan geld — wil men ons doen geloven dat er slechts twee wegen bestaan. De ene weg is de bewering dat er niks bestaat, en er niets anders kan bestaan, dat beter is dan het liberale ‘democratische’ model van vrijheden dat doortrokken is van de neutraliteit van het berekende marktdenken, en de andere weg is het reactieve verlangen om terug te keren naar de traditionele — oftewel hirarchische — symbolisering.

In mijn visie houden beide wegen extreem gevaarlijke impasses in, en hun steeds bloedigere tegenstelling sleurt de mensheid mee in een cyclus van eindeloze oorlogen. Dat is het hele probleem van onjuiste tegenstellingen, ze verhindert het spelen van het spel van de waarachtige tegenstelling.

Deze waarachtige tegenstelling — die als kader moet dienen van ons denken en handelen — plaatst twee verschillende visies op de onafwendbare breuk met de hirarchische symbolische traditie tegenover elkaar. Dat is de tegenstelling tussen enerzijds de Westerse kapitalistische a-symbolische visie, die monsterlijke ongelijkheden en pathologische dwalingen creert, en anderzijds de visie die over het algemeen ‘communisme’ wordt genoemd, en die vanaf Marx en zijn tijdgenoten voorstelt om een egalitaire symbolisering uit te vinden.

Deze fundamentele tegenstelling van de moderne wereld wordt aan het oog onttrokken, na het eindige failliet van de geschiedenis van het staatssocialisme in de USSR of in China, door de onjuiste tegenstelling — ten aanzien van het verlaten van de traditie — die de volgende twee visies tegenover elkaar stelt: enerzijds de zowel neutrale als steriele, pure negativiteit van het dominante Westen en anderzijds de fascistische reactionaire kracht die, vaak gedrapeerd in ontaarde religieuze verhalen, de terugkeer van de oude hirarchien ophemelt met spectaculair geweld teneinde te verhullen dat zij zelf in werkelijkheid machteloos is. 

Deze onenigheid dient voornamelijk het eigenbelang van beide posities, hoe hevig hun conflict ook mag lijken. Geholpen door zijn macht over de communicatiemiddelen kaapt het conflict het algemeen belang, en forceert een valse keuze tussen ‘het Westen of Barbarij’.

Daarmee blokkeert het de komst van de enige allesomvattende overtuiging die de mensheid van een ramp kan redden. Deze overtuiging — die ik soms de communistische idee heb genoemd — geeft aan dat we, in de beweging van de breuk met de traditie, moeten werken aan de uitvinding van een egalitaire symbolisering die het volgende kan begeleiden, coderen en formeren: de stabiele subjectieve onderbouwing van de collectivisatie van rijkdommen, het effectieve verdwijnen van ongelijkheden, het erkennen van verschillen — vr gelijke subjectieve rechten — en het geleidelijk verdwijnen van afgescheiden autoriteitsvormen van het type ‘staat’.

Dus we moeten onze subjectiviteit afstemmen op een totaal nieuwe taak: in een strijd op twee fronten — de strijd zowel tegen de ondergang van het symbolische in het ijswater van de kapitalistische berekening, als tegen het reactieve fascisme dat de restauratie van de oude orde beoogt — moeten we een egalitaire symbolisering uitvinden die de verschillen een nieuwe plek geeft. Hierbij moeten de gemeenschappelijke regels die gebaseerd zijn op het delen van alle beschikbare rijkdommen het meeste gewicht in de schaal leggen.

Wat onszelf betreft, wij Westerlingen moeten beginnen met een culturele revolutie die eruit bestaat de absoluut archasche overtuiging te elimineren die stelt dat onze visie op de dingen superieur is aan al het andere. Ze loopt ver achter op wat de eerste grote critici uit de negentiende eeuw voor ogen stond, en op wat zij voorzagen aan brute en betekenisloze ongelijkheid in het kapitalisme. Deze grote voorlopers zagen ook dat de veronderstelde democratische organisaties van de politiek, met haar belachelijke electorale rituelen, slechts een faade zijn voor het totaal getrouw worden van de politiek aan de hogere belangen van concurrentie en hebzucht. We kunnen tegenwoordig meer dan ooit het trieste schouwspel zien van wat zij — in hun genadeloze helderheid — ‘parlementaire imbeciliteit’ noemden.

We moeten op grote schaal afstand doen van deze ‘Westerse’ identiteit, en we moeten alle reactieve fascistische stromingen absoluut afwijzen: dit zijn de noodzakelijke negatieve momenten waarin we de kracht van onze nieuwe egalitaire waarden kunnen bevestigen. Door niet de speelbal te zijn van de onjuiste tegenstelling, en door onszelf te richten op de ware tegenstelling, kunnen we onze subjectiviteit veranderen. Dit zal ons uiteindelijk in staat stellen om de politieke kracht uit te vinden die priv-bezit en concurrentie zal vervangen door wat Marx ‘de vrije associatie’ noemde. — AB — 

Dit artikel is een vertaling, origineel geschreven door Alain Badiou. Met dank aan ‘Buiten de Orde’ voor de toestemming dit artikel digitaal te publiceren.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...ele-revolutie/

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Olive Yao

> Opinie - Alain Badiou
> 
> De samenleving is ziek. Hoe wordt zij beter? Alain Badiou pleit voor culturele revolutie
> 
> (...) 
> 
> Een groot deel van hen die de overige 14 procent van het beschikbare kapitaal bezit [veertig procent van de wereldbevolking (noot vert.)], heeft een brandend verlangen zich vast te klampen aan wat men heeft. Dat is de reden waarom zij de ontelbare repressieve maatregelen ondersteunen  ook racisme en nationalisme spelen hier een rol  die maken dat er zo veel verdedigingsmuren kunnen worden opgetrokken tegen de verschrikkelijke dreiging die zij zien uitgaan van de vijftig procent bezitlozen.
> 
> Dit alles leert ons dat de slogan van [bijvoorbeeld (noot vert.)] Occupy Wallstreet We are the 99%, met zijn veronderstelde vermogen mensen te verenigen, compleet leeg is. De waarheid is dat wat wij het Westen noemen, vol zit met mensen die (hoewel ze geen deel uitmaken van de tien procent die de heersende aristocratie vormt) het geglobaliseerde kapitalisme een kleinburgerlijke ondersteuning bieden. Dit betreft de beroemde middenklasse, (...)
> ...


Dit stukje pik ik er ff uit. Vinnik wel een belangrijk thema.  :slaap:

----------


## Revisor

*

Interview*

*Het is de rijke minderheid die voor de grootste milieuproblemen zorgt*

De wereld na corona De Zweedse hoogleraar Johan Rockstrm pleit ervoor dat de wereld binnen de grenzen blijft van wat de planeet aankan, om onomkeerbare milieuschokken te voorkomen. Je kunt de coronacrisis en de klimaatcrisis niet scheiden.

Paul Luttikhuis 22 juni 2020

En misverstand wil Johan Rockstrm graag uit de wereld helpen. Dat welvaart en rijkdom zorgen voor een schoon milieu. Zeker, rijke landen beschikken over het geld om hun omgeving schoon te maken. Ze hebben de grondstoffen en de kennis om te investeren in schone technologie, waterzuivering, schone lucht. Ze kunnen lokale milieuproblemen oplossen.

Maar het is de rijke minderheid op deze wereld die voor de grootste milieuproblemen zorgt. De belangrijkste oorzaak van het passeren van de grenzen van de planeet is de onduurzame manier van leven van het rijkste deel van de mensheid. Ook de groeiende middenklasse in de wereld draagt er in toenemende mate aan bij. Maar de armste mensen zijn nauwelijks verantwoordelijk voor die overschrijding, daarvoor consumeren ze veel te weinig. De Zweedse hoogleraar Johan Rockstrm, oprichter van het Stockholm Resilience Centre, hoogleraar duurzame ontwikkeling en watersystemen en directeur van het vermaarde klimaatinstituut in Potsdam, kan het weten. Met een aantal collegas ontwikkelde hij ruim tien jaar geleden de zogeheten _planetary boundaries_, een soort gids met fundamentele grenzen die we niet mogen passeren als we de aarde in een min of meer stabiele toestand willen houden.

Rockstrm en de zijnen identificeerden er negen, die onderling nauw met elkaar verbonden zijn: klimaatverandering, verlies van biodiversiteit, waterschaarste, oceaanverzuring, het gat in de ozonlaag, landgebruik, de aantasting van de stikstof- en fosforcyclus, chemische verontreiniging en de concentratie van aerosolen in de atmosfeer.



Als je de systemen hebt aangewezen en gekwantificeerd, beschik je over veilige drempels, zegt hij in een telefoongesprek vanuit Potsdam. Blijf je binnen die drempels, dan is de kans groot dat de mensheid veilig is. Ga je eroverheen, dan dreigt destabilisatie en bestaat het gevaar dat we onomkeerbare veranderingen veroorzaken.
De ernst van wat Rockstrm zegt  een paar van die drempels hebben we inmiddels overschreden  staat in schril contrast met de precisie waarmee hij zijn woorden kiest en de rust waarmee hij ze uitspreekt. Nooit klinkt hij dramatisch of veroordelend, eerder vriendelijk en mild.

Volgens Rockstrm zijn we bezig het Holoceen te verlaten, het geologische tijdperk waarin de aarde opmerkelijk stabiel was, met temperatuurschommelingen van maximaal n graad Celsius meer of minder. De omstandigheden in het Holoceen stelden ons in staat om de moderne samenleving op te bouwen, zoals we die nu kennen. We konden ons nomadische bestaan opgeven, dieren domesticeren en landbouw beginnen, omdat we niet hoefden te vluchten voor barre klimatologische omstandigheden.

We zijn nu aangekomen in het Antropoceen, zegt Rockstrm, een nieuw geologisch tijdperk, een turbulente fase waarin de mens de dominante kracht is achter de veranderingen op de planeet. Dat kan grote gevolgen hebben. Maar gelukkig is de planeet tot nu toe zo weerbaar, zo sterk, dat die nog steeds in staat is om de druk van de veranderingen op te vangen. De planetaire grenzen moeten helpen om te voorkomen dat we echt in een nieuwe toestand terechtkomen.

*Hoe weet je waar die grenzen liggen?*

We hebben de afgelopen dertig jaar veel kennis opgebouwd over hoe het aardse systeem werkt. Niet alleen weten we vrij goed hoe klimaat, regenwoud, oceanen, ijsplaten en de atmosfeer op elkaar inwerken. Ook kunnen we diep in de geschiedenis van het aardse systeem kijken. Daardoor weten we steeds beter wat er nodig is om in een Holoceen-achtige toestand te blijven. Neem bijvoorbeeld de Amazone. Je kunt doorgaan met het kappen van bomen, maar er komt een moment waarop het regenwoud onomkeerbaar verandert in een savanne. We weten ongeveer waar dat kantelpunt ligt. Als we dat bereiken, zou het een ramp zijn voor het klimaat, en ook voor biodiversiteit en het watersysteem, omdat het grote invloed heeft op de neerslagpatronen.

Natuurlijk zijn er onzekerheden. Daarom werken we met het voorzorgsprincipe. Door niet de grens op te zoeken, blijven we uit de buurt van het moment waarop we de controle verliezen. Binnen de grenzen is er een grote kans dat de ijsmassa op Groenland niet onomkeerbaar smelt, dat de golfstroom niet onomkeerbaar verandert, dat toekomstige generaties niet onomkeerbaar worden opgescheept met meer dan twee meter zeespiegelstijging.

*Zeggen de grenzen ook iets over het coronavirus?*

Het virus is een manifestatie van het Antropoceen. We zijn met steeds meer mensen, we brengen schade toe aan ecosystemen, gaan ongebreideld door met de expansie van landbouwgebieden, we handelen in wilde dieren. Verbind dat met onze reisdrift, onze wereldwijde handel en je krijgt een perfecte cocktail voor zon pandemie.

In augustus vorig jaar publiceerde ik met een aantal collegas een artikel waarin we een soort aardse noodtoestand uitriepen. We zeiden: beste wereld, we naderen de grenzen van onze planeet met zon enorme snelheid dat we toekomstige generaties dreigen op te schepen met onomkeerbare milieuschokken. Dit brengt grote risicos met zich mee voor de voedselvoorziening, waterschaarste en ziekte-uitbraken. Een paar maanden later volgde de pandemie.

In 2015 kwam een groep wetenschappers bijeen om na te denken over het thema _planetary health_. Over die relatie tussen gezondheid en het aardse systeem is samen met het gerenommeerde medische tijdschrift _The Lancet_ een apart wetenschappelijk tijdschrift in het leven geroepen. Ook dat was een boodschap aan de wereld: dat onze menselijke gezondheid vereist dat we binnen de grenzen van de planeet blijven. Het is n geheel. Je kunt de coronacrisis en de klimaatcrisis niet scheiden.

*Welke les moeten we daaruit nu dan trekken?
*
We zitten in de diepste crisis sinds de Tweede Wereldoorlog. De belangrijkste les is: we kunnen niet meer terug naar de kwetsbare oude wereld. We zullen veel meer veerkracht, meer diversiteit in het systeem moeten inbouwen. Veel mensen erkennen dat nu ook, maar ik ben bang dat ze niet goed weten wat ze daarmee eigenlijk zeggen.

*Namelijk?*

We hebben ecologische en sociale systemen nodig die de schokken beter kunnen opvangen. Dat vergt een enorme investering en vraagt om grote veranderingen. Kijk wat de coronacrisis doet met het klimaat. De hele economie is ingestort, fabrieken zijn stilgelegd en mensen zitten opgesloten in hun huizen en de verwachting is dat de uitstoot aan het eind van het jaar met 5 tot 8 procent is gedaald.

Maar om te voldoen aan het klimaatakkoord van Parijs moeten de emissies tot 2050 ieder jaar met 5 tot 8 procent dalen. Dit is een wake-upcall: niemand pleit ervoor om duurzaamheid te creren op basis van zulke grote offers. Maar het laat iets zien over de schaal waarop het moet gebeuren. Het gaat niet om een paar spaarlampjes, maar om grote structurele veranderingen. Het klimaatprobleem is geen milieuprobleem, maar vereist een fundamentele hervorming van onze maatschappij.

*Hebben wetenschappers dat wel voldoende duidelijk gemaakt?
*
Nee, en dat trek ik mezelf ook aan. Twintig jaar geleden werd klimaatverandering een onderwerp voor milieuministers. Dat hadden we nooit mogen accepteren. Dit hoort op de agenda van premiers en ministers van Financin. Milieuministers hebben veel te weinig invloed. Ze leggen hun besluiten voor aan ministers van Financin en die zeggen: zeker, klimaat is heel belangrijk, maar nu zijn andere zaken net iets belangrijker. Dat is absurd. Zonder een stabiel klimaat maakt het niet uit hoeveel je investeert in banen, want dan zul je ze hoe dan ook verliezen. We moeten naar een wereld zonder fossiele brandstoffen. Dat zal dus per definitie een heel andere economie zijn.

*Hoe gaat die eruitzien?
*
Het begint met de erkenning dat voor een goede gezondheid en een sterke economie duurzaamheid een zeer aantrekkelijke route is. Het oude verhaal dat duurzaamheid iets extras was, wat je deed als je het kon betalen en uit een soort morele verantwoordelijkheid voor het milieu, is voorbij.

_We moeten ons wel afvragen met welk recht wij tien keer meer CO2 uitstoten dan de gemiddelde Afrikaan_
Johan Rockstrm hoogleraar duurzame ontwikkeling en watersystemen
Toch gaan we in de gewone wereld nog steeds uit van een onbegrensde planeet. Zeker in het Westen, waar we voor onszelf zoveel welvaart hebben gecreerd, dat we de armsten daarvoor compenseren met ontwikkelingshulp. Daar is niets op tegen, maar in de diepte van het Antropoceen, met de dreiging van catastrofale veranderingen, is het onvoldoende. We kunnen onszelf geen weg kopen uit een onduurzame manier van leven.

*U pleit voor een rechtvaardige verdeling. Begeeft u zich daarmee niet op het pad van de politiek?*

Het maakt niet uit hoe rijk je bent, er rest de wereld nog maar een beperkte hoeveelheid CO2. Het resterende koolstofbudget zullen we met bijna 7,7 miljard mensen moeten delen. Dat is dramatisch en dat is ook heel nieuw. Weinig mensen zijn bereid te accepteren dat we een toekomst binnenwandelen waar land, stikstof, fosfor, kooldioxide, water, gedeeld moet worden.

Misschien is het niet mogelijk om per capita een gelijke hoeveelheid van de resterende ruimte te gebruiken. Maar we moeten ons wel afvragen met welk recht wij tien keer meer CO2 uitstoten dan de gemiddelde Afrikaan. Zou het niet rechtvaardiger zijn dat jij en ik nu naar nul gaan, om nog een beetje ruimte over te laten voor degenen die historisch nauwelijks iets hebben uitgestoten en die dringend behoefte hebben om te stijgen op de welvaartsladder?



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/06/22...zorgt-a4003650

----------


## Revisor

Over de groeifetisj van ons economisch systeem n de alternatieven


*Jason Hickel: Natuurlijk kunnen we een beter systeem verzinnen dan het kapitalisme*

_Tine Hens_ . 26 september 2020 

*

In zijn nieuwste boek maakt economisch antropoloog Jason Hickel de staat op van het kapitalisme en gooit hij vlot enkele mythes overboord. Dat het kapitalisme innovatie aanzwengelt, bijvoorbeeld. Of dat het inherent verbonden is met democratie. Als je het kapitalisme uitkleedt, blijft er vooral een destructief systeem over.
*
Het is de dag waarop Oxfam zijn meest recente rapport publiceert. Over de verwoestende onrechtvaardigheid van de klimaatcrisis: de n procent rijkste mensen van deze planeet stoot dubbel zoveel broeikasgassen uit dan de armste helft van de wereldbevolking. Wereldwijd zijn de gevolgen van ons ontwricht ecosysteem het meest dramatisch voor de mensen die er het minst verantwoordelijk voor zijn.

Voor Hickel is het niet zozeer een verrassing dan wel een bevestiging van wat hij in zijn nieuwe boek, _Less is more. How degrowth will save the world_, ontleedt. Eerst koloniseerden Westerse landen het globale Zuiden, nu koloniseren ze de atmosfeer met broeikasgassen. We doen alsof dat het nodig is om iedereen een goed leven te bezorgen, maar denken we wel eens na over wat een goed leven is?

 Hickel deed dat de voorbije jaren uitgebreid. Hij pluisde onder andere verschillende bevragingen, onderzoeken en enqutes uit naar wat mensen waarderen in het leven, wat ze belangrijk en noodzakelijk achten voor hun kinderen.

Ook al hebben veel van deze onderzoeken last van wensdenken, waarbij mensen hun rele verlangens vervangen door dromen die ze maatschappelijk meer aanvaard vinden, toch valt het op dat wat mensen willen overeenstemt met wat Hickel voorstelt in zijn boek. Kwalitatieve gezondheidszorg. Goed onderwijs voor iedereen. Een veilige leefomgeving. Maar vooral: overal meer natuur en een economisch systeem dat de planeet niet tot vuilnisbelt reduceert.

*Groeifetisj overboord*

Op de vraag of natuurbescherming belangrijker is dan economische groei antwoordde in 2018 in een enqute van de Yale-universiteit zeventig procent van de ondervraagden volmondig ja. Het bleek een van de zeldzame zaken waarover Republikeinse en Democratische kiezers het in de Verenigde Staten nog met elkaar eens konden zijn.

Toch werd er een president verkozen die het gros van de basisregels voor milieubescherming gretig schrapte om vervuilende sectoren weer wat groeimarge te gunnen. Je zou het schizofrenie van de ongenformeerde burger kunnen noemen. Volgens Hickel is het net de extreme uitkomst van een falend systeem en een gebrek aan perspectief op een alternatief.

Economische groei, gedefinieerd als toename van het bruto binnenlands product (bbp), komt al lang niet meer ten goede aan de meerderheid van de mensen. Zeker niet in de Verenigde Staten. De economie groeit, de mensen gaan erop achteruit. Maar welke keuze hebben ze? Ze zitten gevangen in een systeem dat hen dag en nacht opjaagt.

Daarom erger ik me ook aan al die pleidooien voor consuminderen en anders gaan leven. Het wordt een bijna autoritair discours van schuld en boete. Ik wil mensen helpen begrijpen dat we slachtoffer zijn van een economisch systeem dat voortdurende expansie nodig heeft om te blijven bestaan. Het kapitalisme moet groeien om de eigen ineenstorting te vermijden. Minstens drie procent per jaar. Het legt een enorme druk op mensen om te blijven consumeren, om schulden aan te gaan. Beseffen dat het anders kan voelt als een bevrijding.

We zijn evengoed geneigd te denken dat communisme het alternatief is, en we weten hoe dat eindigde, leg ik Hickel voor. Hij grinnikt. Is het niet vreemd dat, iedere keer dat je kritiek uit op het kapitalisme of suggereert een alternatief te verbeelden, de discussie wordt doodgeknepen met dit clich? Wat is het punt van een democratie als we niet eens een debat kunnen voeren over hoe we onze economie willen organiseren? We zijn mensen, we zijn creatief, inventief. Natuurlijk kunnen we een beter systeem verzinnen dan het kapitalisme dat geen communisme is.

Als mensen de kans krijgen om democratisch mee te beslissen over het doel en de aard van de economie, dan gooien ze die groeifetisj van het kapitalisme overboord en wint het belang van een bloeiende wereld voor deze en volgende generaties. In experimenten met directe democratie hechten mensen meer waarde aan het welzijn van toekomstige generaties, zelfs al betekent dat de opoffering van winst op korte termijn. Het punt is dat we nooit een democratisch debat hebben gehad over ons economisch systeem.
*
Roofbouw op het leven*

Zijn studies en onderzoek als economisch antropoloog leerden Hickel alvast dat de manieren waarop je een economie en een samenleving kan organiseren ongemeen veel rijker zijn dan wij durven denken.

Wat Hickel zag en leerde bij inheemse volkeren is dat een economie gebaseerd op wederkerigheid met de omringende wereld veel veerkrachtiger is dan een systeem dat niet zonder uitbuiting van mens en natuur kan. Het kapitalisme, stelt Hickel, is zo extractief dat het uiteindelijk het leven ondermijnt.

Op warme zomeravonden in zijn geboorteland Zuid-Afrika vertelde zijn vader graag dat alle insecten op aarde samen meer wogen dan alle andere dieren samen, de mens inbegrepen. Het was een geruststellende en hartverwarmende kennis. Het leven op aarde was zo veelvuldig en rijk, het kon tegen een stootje en er moest al veel gebeuren om het levensweb uit elkaar te doen rafelen.

En toch was het precies dat wat Hickel voor zijn ogen zag gebeuren. Ieder jaar waren er minder insecten.

Rapporten bevestigen zijn persoonlijke waarneming. Sinds 1970 is het aantal dieren met bijna zeventig procent verminderd, vooral omdat mensen hun leefgebieden inpalmen voor wegen, mijnen en akkers. Wat wij de economie noemen, heeft een vernietigende impact op het leven op deze planeet. Soorten verdwijnen, de biodiversiteit krimpt en onze afhankelijkheid van fossiele brandstoffen jaagt de klimaatcrisis aan. Maar de welvaart van de mens hoeft niet samen te gaan met roofbouw op het leven, meent Hickel. Een goed leven is mogelijk zonder een aanslag te plegen op de rest van de planeet. Maar daarvoor moeten we de ingebouwde expansiedrift van het kapitalisme wel aan banden leggen, of vervangen door economisch handelen dat niet aanhoudend inbeukt op de grenswaarden van het leven.
*
Recessie na corona*

Tijdens de lockdown vingen we er even een glimp van op. Terwijl noodzakelijke beroepen het beste van zichzelf gaven en wij onze aankopen beperkten tot wat we nodig hadden, brokkelde om ons heen het economische raamwerk af. Het was verbijsterend en weinig geruststellend.

Dit gebeurt er als je niet meer groeit, schreven economische analisten. Alles stort in. Het voorgestelde medicijn was hetzelfde als wat bij iedere terugval in de kwartaalcijfers werd voorgeschreven: groeien, groeien, groeien. Met een globale economie in vrije val lijken het de slechtst denkbare tijden om het over ontgroeien of _degrowth_ te hebben. Tenzij je je economie nog verder wil runeren. Of niet?

Wat we nu meemaken, is een recessie. Een recessie is een groei-economie die niet langer groeit en in elkaar stuikt. Het is een recept voor sociale rampen. Mensen verliezen hun baan, de ongelijkheid neemt toe. Er is niets goeds aan, legt Hickel uit. _Degrowth_ daarentegen is een geplande en gefaseerde inkrimping van energie- en grondstoffenverbruik. Het is net een manier om de ongelijkheid uit te vlakken en het welzijn van mensen te verhogen.

We zouden de gigantische schok van de coronacrisis kunnen gebruiken om economisch herstel te koppelen aan ecologisch en maatschappelijk herstel. Het lijkt me zinvoller dan blindelings te hameren op de nood aan economische groei, zonder te weten waar de vruchten van die groei zullen belanden. We weten bijvoorbeeld dat we de overstap moeten maken naar hernieuwbare energiebronnen. Waarom investeren we niet rechtstreeks in die sectoren, in plaats van te hopen dat economische groei dat allemaal vanzelf zal regelen?
*
De prijs van energieverbruik*

Dat het bruto binnenlands product niet de beste maatstaf is voor het welzijn van een samenleving, wordt ondertussen steeds breder erkend. Maar groei als doel loslaten, dat is nog vele stappen te ver op onbekend terrein. Liever ijvert men voor groene groei, een groei in die sectoren die we nodig hebben om de schade aan lucht, water en aarde van onze economische activiteiten uit te vlakken.

Ook Hickel nam aanvankelijk de veronderstellingen en vergezichten van groene groei aan als logische evidenties. Tot hij de optelsom maakte. Iedere groei, of hij nu groen, bruin of grijs is, veronderstelt meer energieverbruik. Hoe meer energie je nodig hebt, hoe moeilijker het wordt om daarin te voorzien met hernieuwbare bronnen.

Als je er daarentegen in slaagt de energiebehoefte te verminderen, kan je veel makkelijker de hele samenleving koolstofvrij maken.

Bovendien worden zonnepanelen en windmolens niet uit ijle lucht gemaakt. De grondstoffen voor batterijopslag, zonnecellen, windturbines moeten ontgonnen worden. Meestal in het globale Zuiden, en meestal in mensonterende en ecologisch catastrofale omstandigheden. Als we willen dat de overgang naar een klimaatneutrale samenleving rechtvaardig en ecologisch is, dan kunnen we onze energievraag niet eeuwig uitbreiden. De ecologische en sociale kostprijs daarvan is te hoog.

*Maar is het net niet eigen aan het kapitalisme dat het innovatie stimuleert? Toestellen zijn de voorbije jaren enkel zuiniger geworden.
*
*Hickel:* Dat klopt. En dan bots je op de paradox die de Engelse econoom William Jevons al in 1865 bedacht: als we efficintere toestellen of productiemethodes ontwikkelen, dan neemt het energieverbruik tijdelijk af om daarna weer de hoogte in te schieten. De winst van de efficintie wordt gebruikt om meer te produceren, want hoe kan je anders groeien?

Het is de reden waarom kapitalisme vaak leidt tot innovaties die we niet nodig hebben, en waarom het de innovaties die het verschil kunnen maken, tegenhoudt. Neem je smartphone: hij is ontworpen om snel kapot te gaan. Terwijl je hem evengoed zou kunnen ontwerpen om herstelbaar te zijn.

Kapitalisme wordt voorgesteld als een rationeel en efficint systeem. Maar het is fundamenteel irrationeel en onefficint. Geplande veroudering is onefficint gebruik van grondstoffen. Reclame speelt zelden in op de redelijkheid. Ze is gebaseerd op mentale manipulatie. Ze motiveert ons om dingen te kopen die we niet nodig hebben.

Bovendien mogen we niet vergeten dat het gros van de maatschappijverbeterende innovaties geen kapitalistische uitvindingen waren. Het rioolsysteem in Londen kwam er niet omdat de markt dat organiseerde, wel omdat de overheid er in investeerde.

----------


## Revisor

*Zinvolle banen en een dekoloniaal discours*

*Efficintieverbetering is niet voldoende, ook productievermindering is noodzakelijk, stelt u. Het gevolg is banenverlies. Hoe lost u dat op zonder groei?
*
*Hickel:* Veel van de jobs in onze huidige economie hebben weinig meerwaarde. Ook dat moeten we erkennen. Een bedrijf dat afhankelijk is van geplande veroudering van zijn producten om te blijven groeien, dwingt zijn arbeiders om hun tijd te geven aan het maken van slechte producten. Het is een verspilling van menselijke waardigheid.

Als we onnodige industrile productie afbouwen, dan verdwijnen daar jobs. Maar in een economie georganiseerd rond zorg, onderwijs, ecologisch herstel, hernieuwbare energie en een transitie in de landbouw moet enorm veel werk verzet worden. Bovendien is het werk waarbij je zinvol bijdraagt aan de samenleving, waarbij je trots kan zijn op de vrucht van je arbeid.

In de Verenigde Staten en Groot-Brittanni is het idee van een jobgarantie, in combinatie met een kortere werkweek waardoor het bestaande werk beter verdeeld wordt, enorm populair. Het zorgt ervoor dat mensen hun tijd kunnen besteden aan taken waar zijzelf en de rest van de samenleving beter van worden. Waarom zouden we dat niet omarmen, in plaats van vervuilende en uitbuitende sectoren noodgedwongen in de lucht te houden?

We leven in een tijd waarin we mensen nodig hebben in de zorg, woningen moeten renoveren en hernieuwbare energie moeten installeren. Zorg ervoor dat mensen in die sectoren een baan vinden zonder je blind te staren op groei.

*Wat kan degrowth betekenen voor het globale Zuiden? Is het geen vorm van koloniaal denken om nu te beweren dat die landen niet mogen groeien en zich anders moeten ontwikkelen?
*
*Hickel:* Als je terugkijkt naar de geschiedenis van de dekolonisatie valt de meerstemmigheid van het economische discours in het globale Zuiden op. Er was een levendig en accuut verlangen om de economie niet langer te organiseren rond extractie en uitbuiting, maar rond menselijke waardigheid en zelfvoorziening.

We zijn geneigd om die beweging te minimaliseren, maar dat is ook een gevolg van de groeiagenda die de Wereldbank en het IMF vanaf de jaren tachtig hebben opgelegd en doorgedrukt. Er gaan steeds meer stemmen op om die economische verbeelding te dekoloniseren, om eigen wegen te zoeken.

Ik vind Costa Rica een boeiend en inspirerend voorbeeld. Het land heeft de groeifetisj zeer bewust in vraag gesteld en heeft een andere weg gekozen. Hun bbp is relatief laag, maar hun levensverwachting, welzijn en geluk zijn hoger dan die van de VS. Ze hebben genvesteerd in universele gezondheidszorg, onderwijs en natuurbehoud.
*
Overvloed, zorg en aandacht*

Een economie gebaseerd op wederkerigheid en respect voor de ons omringende wereld, dDaar komt het volgens Hickel op neer. Het is wat de avonden in zijn geboorteplek Eswatini hem openbaarden. Hoe zijn leven verbonden is met het gezoem van de insecten om hem heen, en hoe het misschien tijd is wat minder Descartes en wat meer Spinoza te zijn.

‘We hebben een scheidslijn getrokken tussen ons en de natuur. Het is makkelijk iets te vernietigen wat buiten jezelf staat. Maar de sleutel tot een ecologische samenleving is net de erkenning dat we in relatie staan met elkaar en de wereld die ons omringt.’

‘Dan gaat het niet meer over grenzen of limieten. Het gaat over respect en wederkerigheid. Hoe meer je deelt binnen relaties, hoe rijker die worden. Mensen zijn zo bang om van alles te verliezen, maar we hebben zo veel te winnen. Een meer ecologische samenleving is er geen van gecreerde schaarste, miserie en tristesse, het is er een van overvloed, zorg en aandacht.’


https://www.mo.be/interview/jason-hi...et-kapitalisme

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> We zijn evengoed geneigd te denken dat communisme het alternatief is, en we weten hoe dat eindigde, leg ik Hickel voor.


7. Het voorstellen alsof er twee en slechts twee alternatieven zijn, 'kapitalisme' versus 'socialisme'.

(standaard kapitalistische leugenideologie)

----------


## Eke

Jongens, wat een prachtige foto. Ijzersterk beeld, vol symboliek.


[Een mens is niet altijd een lettervretertje  :knipoog:  ]

----------


## Revisor

> *Grootste probleem voor de mens is de achteruitgang van onze natuur en milieu.*
> 
> Door wat wordt dit bedreigt? 
> 
> Dit wordt bedreigd door het heersende economisch systeem. 
> 
> Dit economisch systeem beter bekend als kapitalisme en cosumptiemaatschappij. De politieke ideologie die hierbij gebruikt wordt is het (neo)Liberalisme.
> 
> Wat voor gevolgen heeft dit voor de wereld, Nederland en ons?



8 oktober 20201 

*Attenborough: pak excessen kapitalisme aan om natuur te redden
*


Westerse landen moeten de excessen van het kapitalisme aanpakken. Alleen zo kunnen we de natuur redden. Dat heeft de Britse documentairemaker Sir David Attenborough gezegd in een interview met de BBC. “Zij die nu heel veel hebben, krijgen dan vermoedelijk iets minder.”

Volgens de bioloog hoeft dat niets af te doen aan ons geluk, integendeel. “Ik geloof dat mensen beginnen te begrijpen dat hebzucht niet tot geluk leidt.” Natuurbehoud zorgt ervoor dat mensen een fijner leven hebben, meent Attenborough.

De Britse zoloog en schrijver George Monbiot is blij met de uitspraken van Attenborough, schrijft hij op Twitter, al gaat de bekende documentairemaker in zijn ogen nog niet ver genoeg. “De drijvende kracht achter de vernietiging van de planeet zijn niet de uitwassen van het kapitalisme, maar het kapitalisme zelf.”
An extraordinary shift, and credit where it's due.
BUT: the great unsayable, that the BBC won't allow anyone to voice on air, is that the driver of planetary destruction is not "excess" capitalism, but capitalism itself. https://t.co/4LqIpWxiVQ
— George Monbiot (@GeorgeMonbiot) October 8, 2020 

https://joop.bnnvara.nl/nieuws/atten...tuur-te-redden

----------


## Rob Gosseling

David Attenborough:

*"Westerse landen moeten de excessen van het kapitalisme aanpakken. Alleen zo kunnen we de natuur redden. Dat heeft de Britse documentairemaker Sir David Attenborough gezegd in een interview met de BBC. Zij die nu heel veel hebben, krijgen dan vermoedelijk iets minder.*

----------


## Revisor

*En toch heeft Attenborough het mis
*
Levende natuur is niet het grootste gevaar voor onze planeet, maar overconsumptie. En daar heeft David Attenborough het niet over, ziet Jaap Tielbeke.

Villa Giardino, Crdoba, Argentini: *brandweerlieden vechten tegen natuurbrand* als gevolg van droogte en extreme temperaturen. Mario Tizon/Foto AP

Er schijnt zoiets te bestaan als het shifting baseline-syndroom: iedereen neemt de natuur uit zijn jeugd als referentiepunt, waardoor eigenlijk niemand doorheeft hoezeer de levende planeet generatie na generatie aftakelt. Voor dit syndroom biedt het levensverhaal van de eminente natuurdocumentairemaker David Attenborough, geboren in 1926, een welkom tegengif. Het laat zien hoe de wereld gedurende n mensenleven ingrijpender is veranderd dan in de duizenden jaren daarvoor.

Attenborough begon met filmen in de jaren vijftig, toen de zeen nog krioelden van vissen, Borneo vrijwel volledig bedekt was door regenwoud en de meeste Europeanen geen idee hadden hoe een schubdier eruit zag. Zijn hele carrire probeerde sir David die wildernis voor ons te ontsluiten, door ons via het beeldscherm kennis te laten maken met de wonderen van de natuur.

Nu is hij 94 en zijn er steeds minder wonderen over. De nieuwe documentaire _A Life on Our Planet,_ sinds kort op Netflix te zien, is zijn ‘getuigenis’. Het heeft iets ontroerends, zo’n hoogbejaarde man die aan het eind van zijn leven de balans opmaakt en een laatste waarschuwing meegeeft aan hen die hem zullen overleven.

In Nederland hadden we Jan Terlouw die voor zijn 85ste verjaardag zendtijd kreeg bij _DWDD_ en van de gelegenheid gebruik maakte om de noodklok te luiden, want op het spel staat niets minder dan „een leefbare aarde voor de jeugd”.

In _A Life on Our Planet_ houdt Attenborough een soortgelijk pleidooi. Alle bekende beelden komen voorbij: de zaag die in een eeuwenoude boom gaat, de orang-oetan die ontheemd achterblijft, afbrokkelende ijskappen, dolende ijsberen, rokende fabrieksschoorstenen, verwoestende superstormen. Het harde oordeel van Attenborough: „Onze blinde aanval op de planeet heeft de fundamenten van de levende wereld veranderd.”
*
Destructieve kracht*

Het is een bekend refrein van menig milieubeschermer: de homo sapiens is een destructieve kracht en hoe meer er van ons zijn, hoe groter de destructie. Het is ‘de mens’ die deze massa-extinctie in gang heeft gezet. ‘Wij’ schieten met harpoenen op walvissen, vervangen oerbossen door oliepalmplantages en pompen broeikasgassen in de atmosfeer. „Dit is nu onze planeet, gerund door en voor de mens”, zegt Attenborough. Zijn film is een _j’accuse_ tegen onze soort als geheel.

Met zulke retoriek houdt Attenborough de ‘mythe van de schuldige mensheid’ in stand, een even hardnekkig als bedrieglijk frame. We zijn namelijk niet allemaal even schuldig aan de ecologische crisis en we zitten evenmin allemaal in hetzelfde schuitje. Vorige maand nog becijferde Oxfam dat de rijkste n procent van de wereldbevolking tussen 1990 en 2015 meer dan twee keer zoveel CO2 heeft uitgestoten als de armste helft.

En terwijl de superrijken hun apocalyps-bunkers aan het inrichten zijn, worstelen boeren in Mali met droogte en zien de sloppenwijkbewoners in Jakarta het water door de straten stromen. De wrange vuistregel is dat degenen die het minst hebben bijgedragen aan de klimaatontwrichting, het eerst en het hardst worden geraakt door de gevolgen ervan. Dat soort reflecties blijven in het verhaal van Attenborough helaas achterwege.

*Ecologische catastrofe*

Dat we afsteven op een ecologische catastrofe weet het grote publiek al sinds Al Gores _An Inconvenient Truth_ en hoewel Attenborough met de betoverende beelden van regenwouden, savannes en oceanen invoelbaar maakt wat er allemaal verloren dreigt te gaan, biedt hij niet direct een overtuigend antwoord op de vraag hoe we dat kunnen voorkomen. Terwijl het volgens hem eigenlijk „heel simpel” is, zo zegt hij tegen het einde van de film. „We moeten de biodiversiteit herstellen en de wereld weer wild maken.”

Mij lijkt dat helemaal niet zo simpel, maar volgens Attenborough is het allereerst een kwestie van geboortebeperking. Zou het? De historische emissiecijfers bieden in ieder geval weinig onderbouwing voor die stelling. Integendeel, ze tonen dat de focus op bevolkingsaantallen een misleidende simplificatie is. In landen waar de bevolking het hardst groeide, steeg de uitstoot van broeikasgassen doorgaans minder snel dan in landen met lage geboortecijfers. Attenborough wijst naar Japan als een gidsland dat de populatie wist te stabiliseren, maar vergeet te vermelden dat als iedereen zou leven als de gemiddelde Japanner, we bijna drie aardbollen nodig zouden hebben. Zoals het Oxfam-rapport aantoont is het probleem niet zozeer overbevolking, als wel overconsumptie door een welvarende minderheid.

*Verantwoord vissen, minder vlees eten*

Gelukkig bevat het wensenlijstje van Attenborough ook minder controversile oplossingen. De opmars van zonnepanelen en windmolens stemt hem optimistisch. En hij wil dat we verantwoord vissen en minder vlees eten. Nederland vindt hij een voorbeeld, omdat we hier efficint voedsel verbouwen (van de stikstofcrisis heeft hij vermoedelijk niet gehoord). Na ruim een uur te zijn overspoeld met onheilsberichten komt het obligate ‘maar er is nog hoop!’-deel op mij vrij krachteloos over.

Begrijp me niet verkeerd: schone energiebronnen, duurzame landbouw en een plantaardig dieet zijn stuk voor stuk cruciale stappen richting een duurzamere wereld, maar om die stappen te kunnen zetten moeten we oog hebben voor de obstakels die ons tegenhouden.

We moeten het hebben over de industrien die profiteren van het fossiele kapitalisme en er alles aan doen om dat in stand te houden. Over de lakse politici die de rekening doorschuiven naar toekomstige generaties en het schadelijke consumptiepatroon van de rijken der aarde ongemoeid laten. Voor mij voelde Attenboroughs hartenkreet, hoe aangrijpend ook, daarom vooral als een gemiste kans. Want zolang we de fundamenten van ons economische systeem niet durven te bevragen, zal iedere poging om de fundamenten van de levende wereld te herstellen tevergeefs zijn.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/10/09...t-mis-a4015381

----------


## Bart.NL

> En toch heeft Attenborough het mis. Levende natuur is niet het grootste gevaar voor onze planeet, maar overconsumptie. En daar heeft David Attenborough het niet over, ziet Jaap Tielbeke.


Overconsumptie is de basis van ons kapitalistische economische systeem. En zo kan de transitie eruit gaan zien:

https://www.naturalmoney.org/blog/201009.html

Wel even schrikken. Maar het kan.

----------


## Olive Yao

...



> De Britse zoloog en schrijver George Monbiot is blij met de uitspraken van Attenborough, schrijft hij op Twitter, al gaat de bekende documentairemaker in zijn ogen nog niet ver genoeg. De drijvende kracht achter de vernietiging van de planeet zijn niet de uitwassen van het kapitalisme, maar het kapitalisme zelf.
> An extraordinary shift, and credit where it's due.
> BUT: the great unsayable, that the BBC won't allow anyone to voice on air, is that the driver of planetary destruction is not "excess" capitalism, but capitalism itself. https://t.co/4LqIpWxiVQ
>  George Monbiot (@GeorgeMonbiot) October 8, 2020
> https://joop.bnnvara.nl/nieuws/atten...tuur-te-redden



Dat is een standaard aspect van kapitalistische indoctrinatie. Naomi Klein publiceerde




Dat mocht zij niet schrijven - van achterlijke kapitalistische gelovigen.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Overconsumptie is de basis van ons kapitalistische economische systeem. En zo kan de transitie eruit gaan zien:
> 
> https://www.naturalmoney.org/blog/201009.html
> 
> Wel even schrikken. Maar het kan.


He, heb je dat stuk er net vandaag opgezet? Wist niet dat je er nog steeds veel mee bezig bent. Je hebt er de laatste jaren weinig van laten zien op het forum.

----------


## Bart.NL

> He, heb je dat stuk er net vandaag opgezet? Wist niet dat je er nog steeds veel mee bezig bent. Je hebt er de laatste jaren weinig van laten zien op het forum.


Ja, ik was er net mee bezig, die overconsumptie, dus dat was wel een 'merkwaardig toeval'.

Dit onderzoek is 12 jaar lang gewoon door gegaan. Een haalbaarheidsstudie van een omschakeling van de wereld economie is namelijk niet in n dag klaar.

Rente is cruciaal in dit verhaal. Zonder negatieve rente kun je in een markteconomie de overconsumptie niet aanpakken.

Ik ben meer een ingenieur dan een politiek activist dus het idee moet ook echt kunnen werken.

Je kunt met een stelletje autonomen een fabriek gaan bezetten of een volkstuintje beginnen maar dat zal geen functionerende wereld economie opleveren.

Ik doe het niet voor de kat z'n viool want ik denk dat er een goede kans is dat het gebruikt gaat worden, al was het alleen maar omdat er geen zinnig alternatief is.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ja, ik was er net mee bezig, die overconsumptie, dus dat was wel een 'merkwaardig toeval'.
> 
> Dit onderzoek is 12 jaar lang gewoon door gegaan. Een haalbaarheidsstudie van een omschakeling van de wereld economie is namelijk niet in n dag klaar.
> 
> Rente is cruciaal in dit verhaal. Zonder negatieve rente kun je in een markteconomie de overconsumptie niet aanpakken.
> 
> Ik ben meer een ingenieur dan een politiek activist dus het idee moet ook echt kunnen werken.
> 
> Je kunt met een stelletje autonomen een fabriek gaan bezetten of een volkstuintje beginnen maar dat zal geen functionerende wereld economie opleveren.
> ...


Waarom moeten we een "wereldeconomie" hebben? Is dat soms goed voor het milieu? Is dat goed voor de mens? Is het goed voor een kleine groep rijken? Is het goed voor de banken? 

Kijk naar de Amish. Die kunnen prima alles zelf. Zouden we veel van kunnen leren. Ze leven tamelijk milieuvriendelijk. In harmonie met de omgeving. Kun je van veel industrien helemaal niet zeggen. Als er een crisis uitbreekt gepaard gaande met faillisementen dan staan er veel mensen op straat. Die mensen zijn namelijk gespecialiseerd en kunnen niet overleven zonder het systeem.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Waarom moeten we een "wereldeconomie" hebben? Is dat soms goed voor het milieu? Is dat goed voor de mens? Is het goed voor een kleine groep rijken? Is het goed voor de banken? 
> 
> Kijk naar de Amish. Die kunnen prima alles zelf. Zouden we veel van kunnen leren. Ze leven tamelijk milieuvriendelijk. In harmonie met de omgeving. Kun je van veel industrien helemaal niet zeggen. Als er een crisis uitbreekt gepaard gaande met faillissementen dan staan er veel mensen op straat. Die mensen zijn namelijk gespecialiseerd en kunnen niet overleven zonder het systeem.


Uiteraard moeten we het over de wereld economie hebben want anders hebben we geen oplossing.

Ik denk dat weinig mensen zoals de Amish willen leven en ik denk ook dat het niet nodig is.

Maar dat neemt niet weg dat de noodzakelijke maatregelen rigoureus zullen zijn.

Zoals het stukje betoogt, zullen hele bedrijfstakken weggevaagd worden, tenminste als we serieus zijn.

KLM, Schiphol, en alle vervuilende niet noodzakelijke bedrijfstakken, zullen allemaal failliet gaan.

Als voorbeeld kun je de sanering van Oost-Duitsland na 1990 nemen. Zo zal het ongeveer zijn.

Het hoeft alleen niet tot langdurige massa werkloosheid en economische depressie te leiden. Zie:

https://www.naturalmoney.org/blog/180619.html

KLM, Schiphol, en alle vervuilende niet noodzakelijke bedrijfstakken, zullen allemaal failliet gaan.

Maar er zal ander werk voor in de plaats komen dankzij de 'onzichtbare hand'.

Mensen kunnen worden omgeschoold. Er werken nu al stewardessen in de zorg.

En uiteraard staat het een ieder vrij om een luchtvaartmaatschappij op te richten die op duurzame energie draait door waterstof uit de elektriciteit van windmolens te maken en daarmee vliegtuigen te laten vliegen.

Maar vliegen zal dan wel extreem duur worden totdat er een slimmere technologie komt (of goedkope kernfusie).

----------


## Revisor

Prins George en prins Louis met hun vader William.  AP

*Prins George werd zo verdrietig van docu David Attenborough dat hij niet verder wilde kijken*
*
Het 7-jarige Britse prinsje George raakte tijdens het kijken van de nieuwe documentaire van David Attenborough zo van streek, dat hij zijn vader heeft gevraagd de televisie uit te schakelen. Dat onthulde prins William in een interview tijdens de lancering van zijn Earthshot-prijs. ,,Hij zei tegen me: je weet dat ik dit niet wil zien.*

Maxime Segers 10-10-20, 13:10

Waar de Britse royals normaal gesproken genieten van de natuurdocumentaires van Sir David Attenborough, werd het de jonge prins George onlangs allemaal net wat te veel. De nieuwste documentaire van de 94-jarige bioloog, waarin hij de impact van de mens op de natuur blootlegt, kwam bij de 7-jarige George zelfs zo hard binnen dat hij het niet langer aankon om verder te kijken. ,,Ik wil dit niet meer zien, zei hij tegen zijn vader, die tijdens een interview van zijn Eartshot-prijs terugblikt op het moment.

,,We werden er halverwege de documentaire zo verdrietig van, dat we zijn gestopt met kijken. George zei tegen me: je weet dat ik dit niet wil zien, aldus de hertog van Cambridge, die ervan overtuigd is dat veel kinderen van die leeftijd zich in de situatie zullen herkennen. ,,Hoe kan het zo ver zijn gekomen? Hij is zeven jaar oud en stelt me nu al zulke vragen. Hij voelt het echt.

Volgens prins William wil iedere ouder het beste voor zijn of haar kind. Daarom is hij van mening dat er echt iets moet veranderen in de komende jaren als het aankomt op hoe de mensheid met de natuur omgaat. ,,Niet alleen voor hen, maar ook voor de volgende generaties.


https://www.ad.nl/show/prins-george-...jken~a21a8862/



Ik heb hetzelfde beleefd en kon de docu niet meer afkijken. Ik werd er depressief van.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> (...)
> 
> Ik heb hetzelfde beleefd en kon de docu niet meer afkijken. Ik werd er depressief van.


Ja ik vond het ook een heel deprimerende werkelijkheid. Heb ook de docu niet afgekeken tot het eind. Heel verdrietig allemaal.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Over de groeifetisj van ons economisch systeem n de alternatieven
> 
> *Jason Hickel: Natuurlijk kunnen we een beter systeem verzinnen dan het kapitalisme*



Jason Hickel kom ik weer tegen in een artikel dat ik nu lees:

(...)

As Jason Hickel points out in his book _The Divide_, theft by officials in poorer nations amounts to between $20 and $40 billion a year. Its a lot of money, and it harms well-being and democracy in those countries. But this figure is dwarfed by the illicit flows of money from poor and middling nations that are organised by multinational companies and banks. The US research group Global Financial Integrity estimates that $1.1 trillion a year flows illegally out of poorer nations, stolen from them through tax evasion and the transfer of money within corporations. This practice costs sub-Saharan Africa around 6% of its GDP.

The looters rely on secrecy regimes to process and hide their stolen money. The corporate tax haven index published by the Tax Justice Network shows that the three countries that have done most to facilitate this theft are the British Virgin Islands, Bermuda and the Cayman Islands. All of them are British territories. Jersey, a British dependency, comes seventh on the list. These places are effectively satellites of the City of London. But because they are overseas, the City can benefit from nefarious activities  while allowing the British government to maintain distance when scandals arise. The City of Londons astonishing exemption from the UKs freedom of information laws creates an extra ring of secrecy.

(...)

George Monbiot, _Rotten to the core, The UKs economic and political life revolves around corruption_






Ha-Joon Chang raadt zn boek aan. En dat is een van mn favoriete economen. Hebben we hier weer een topper ontdekt? Wat hij zegt wijst daar wel op.

----------


## Revisor

Thnx Bart en Olive voor jullie bijdrage.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Zonder negatieve rente kun je in een markteconomie de overconsumptie niet aanpakken.


Dat betwist ik.

Daling van consumptie bereikt men door daling van productie. En daling van productie kan men bereiken door mensen de economische vrijheid te geven om niet te produceren.

In een kapitalistische economie is die vrijheid beperkt.

(Bijvoorbeeld, volgens kapitalisten zou er groei _moeten_ zijn; zij trachten hun eigenbelang te maskeren als economische noodzaak).

Men dient te analyseren hoe die economische vrijheidsbeperking precies in elkaar zit. (Daarbij kan men te rade gaan bij diverse economen; Jason Hickel is een van hen, dat is al duidelijk; J. K. Galbraith is er ook een).





> Thnx Bart en Olive voor jullie bijdrage.


Jij ook bedankt!

----------


## Bart.NL

> Ik denk dat jij het gedrag van de mens als factor onderschat. Graaien en gemak zit in de mens. Het kapitalisme is daar een gevolg van en geen oorzaak. De maatschappij is niet maakbaar.


Ik denk dat je gelijk hebt. Het verhaal dat ik heb geschreven beschrijft hoe het zou kunnen werken. Daar is een zekere mate van dwang bij nodig. Dat staat ook in het stukje.




> Dat vervuilende bedrijven omvallen hebben we exclusief te danken aan covid19 en niet aan de how-dare-you-Greta's en mensen die denken of pretenderen dat ze influencers zijn. Denk jij serieus dat er zoiets als vrije wil bestaat? Veel mensen hebben goede ideen maar brengen die niet vrijwillig in praktijk.


Ik denk dat de meesten het zullen accepteren als het maar wordt afgedwongen en als ze maar snappen dat dit het beste is en de teruggang niet te ernstig is. Dat geldt ook voor mij. Ik ben niet beter dan de rest.




> We moeten als oplossing juist helemaal af van een globale economie. Met het instorten van de luchtvaart gebeurd dat vanzelf. Het is toch idioot dat in China mondkapjes gemaakt worden voor gebruik in Nederland?


Dat hangt helemaal af van de schade die het transport van deze mondkapjes zou veroorzaken. Als het op 100% duurzame energie wordt gedaan, is dat probleem er niet zo. Maar goed, mondkapjes kunnen ook in Nederland gemaakt worden.

Als fossiele brandstoffen extreem duur zijn, dan kan dit in een verder vrije wereld markt volgens mij best goed komen. Ik ben dus niet tegen wereld economie of concurrentie, en ik verwacht zeker niet dat mensen als Amish moeten gaan leven.

De technische vooruitgang gaat gewoon door, en door duidelijke grenzen te stellen aan vervuiling en gebruik van grondstoffen, kan die zelfs versnellen in de goede richting.




> Tot slot: zie dit forum. Zijn wij met al onze monologen heel veel opgeschoven met dr eigen standpunten na het lezen van andermans monologen?


Ik denk niet dat ik hier een discussie ga winnen of mensen zal overtuigen. In het verleden ben ik wel eens discussies aangegaan, maar dat was vooral om bezwaren boven tafel te krijgen.

Immers een theorie die niet echt goed getest is (want zijn maar een paar voorbeelden die suggereren dat het werkt) kan alleen maar worden verbeterd door goede kritiek ter harte te nemen.

Voor mij is alleen van belang dat het idee zou kunnen werken en dat het ook het beste alternatief is. Voor de rest kan ik alleen zeggen: "Als God het wil."

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Sorry Bart ik had net mijn post gekopieerd en weggehaald om deze te wijzigen. Ik kan op mijn telefoon geen berichten wijzigen. Dus moet ik de tekst kopieren en dan weer gewijzigd terugplaatsen als nieuwe post.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Ik denk dat jij het gedrag van de mens als factor onderschat. Graaien en gemak zit in de mens. Het kapitalisme is daar een gevolg van en geen oorzaak. De maatschappij is niet maakbaar. Dat vervuilende bedrijven omvallen hebben we exclusief te danken aan covid19 en niet aan de how-dare-you-Greta's en mensen die denken of pretenderen dat ze influencers zijn. Denk jij serieus dat er zoiets als vrije wil bestaat? Veel mensen hebben goede ideen maar brengen die niet vrijwillig in praktijk.

We moeten als oplossing juist helemaal af van een globale economie. Met het instorten van de luchtvaart gebeurd dat vanzelf. Het is toch idioot dat in China mondkapjes gemaakt worden voor gebruik in Nederland?

Overigens zegt Attenborough ook dat Nederland het erg goed doet met zijn glastuinbouw.

Tot slot: zie dit forum. Zijn wij met al onze monologen heel veel opgeschoven met dr eigen standpunten na het lezen van andermans monologen?

----------


## Bart.NL

> Sorry Bart ik had net mijn post gekopieerd en weggehaald om deze te wijzigen. Ik kan op mijn telefoon geen berichten wijzigen. Dus moet ik de tekst kopieren en dan weer gewijzigd terugplaatsen als nieuwe post.


Dat is behoorlijk irritant. Het kon vroeger wel. Maar goed, je hebt mijn antwoord al.

Als je al verwacht dan mensen niet afstand van overdreven luxe en gemak (vliegreizen, afwasmachines) kunnen nemen, hoe kun je dan verwachten dat ze gaan leven als de Amish?

----------


## Revisor

> *Grootste probleem voor de mens is de achteruitgang van onze natuur en milieu.*
> 
> Door wat wordt dit bedreigt? 
> 
> Dit wordt bedreigd door het heersende economisch systeem. 
> 
> Dit economisch systeem beter bekend als kapitalisme en cosumptiemaatschappij. De politieke ideologie die hierbij gebruikt wordt is het (neo)Liberalisme.
> 
> Wat voor gevolgen heeft dit voor de wereld, Nederland en ons?






> *Gevolgen voor de wereld:*
> 
> Voor de wereld heeft het als gevolg gehad dat de meerderheid van de wereld uitgebuit wordt. Heet kolonialisme is nooit opgehouden. De kolonisatie is gewoon van masker verandert.
> 
> Eerst waren het westerlingen zelf met hun legers die de landen onderdrukten en leegroofden, nu hebben ze er hun mannetjes en elites voor in de plaats gezet. Zo valt de kolonisatie niet op en komt er minder massaal verzet. Als het de buitenlander is die je landt bezet dan is dat heel zichtbaar en zullen de gekoliniseerden zich eerder verzetten.
> 
> Het westen heeft er dus nooit baat bij dat er een werkelijke democratie komt in al die landen. Immers als de democratie wordt ingevoerd dan kiezen de burgers voor hun eigen landsbelang en zullen ze het niet toelaten dat hun land wordt leeggeroofd.
> 
> Landen die ze niet goed kunnen controleren komen op de zwarte westerse lijst en worden gecriminaliseerd.
> ...


November 30, 2020

*The Planet Cannot Heal Until We Rip the Mask Off the West’s War Machine

*by Jonathan Cook

Photograph by Nathaniel St. Clair

Making political sense of the world can be tricky unless one understands the role of the state in capitalist societies. The state is not primarily there to represent voters or uphold democratic rights and values; it is a vehicle for facilitating and legitimating the concentration of wealth and power into fewer and fewer hands.

In a recent post, I wrote about “externalities” – the ability of companies to offset the true costs inherent in the production process. The burden of these costs are covertly shifted on to wider society: that is, on to you and me. Or on to those far from view, in foreign lands. Or on to future generations. Externalising costs means that profits can be maximised for the wealth elite in the here and now.

My latest: The increasingly desperate task of capitalism's perception managers is to dissociate our economic system from the emerging environmental crisis – to break our understanding of the causal link between the two https://t.co/S4Aby314FX
— Jonathan Cook (@Jonathan_K_Cook) October 25, 2020
Our own societies must deal with the externalised costs of industries ranging from tobacco and alcohol to chemicals and vehicles. Societies abroad must deal with the costs of the bombs dropped by our “defence” industries. And future generations will have to deal with the lethal costs incurred by corporations that for decades have been allowed to pump out their waste products into every corner of the globe.
*
Divine right to rule*
In the past, the job of the corporate media was to shield those externalities from public view. More recently, as the costs have become impossible to ignore, especially with the climate crisis looming, the media’s role has changed. Its central task now is to obscure corporate responsibility for these externalities. That is hardly surprising. After all, the corporate media’s profits depend on externalising costs too, as well as hiding the externalised costs of their parent companies, their billionaire owners and their advertisers.

Once, monarchs rewarded the clerical class for persuading, through the doctrine of divine right, their subjects to passively submit to exploitation. Today, “mainstream” media are there to persuade us that capitalism, the profit motive, the accumulation of ever greater wealth by elites, and externalities destroying the planet are the natural order of things, that this is the best economic model imaginable.

Most of us are now so propagandised by the media that we can barely imagine a functioning world without capitalism. Our minds are primed to imagine, in the absence of capitalism, an immediate lurch back to Soviet-style bread queues or an evolutionary reversal to cave-dwelling. Those thoughts paralyse us, making us unable to contemplate what might be wrong or inherently unsustainable about how we live right now, or to imagine the suicidal future we are hurtling towards.
*
Lifeblood of empire*
There is a reason that, as we rush lemming-like towards the cliff-edge, urged on by a capitalism that cannot operate at the level of sustainability or even of sanity, the push towards intensified war grows. Wars are the lifeblood of the corporate empire headquartered in the United States.

My latest: The new documentary on Greta Thunberg – I Am Greta – isn’t about climate change. It’s about something even more important: the elusiveness of sanity in an insane world https://t.co/uU2G6i821I
— Jonathan Cook (@Jonathan_K_Cook) November 17, 2020
US imperialism is no different from earlier imperialisms in its aims or methods. But in late-stage capitalism, wealth and power are hugely concentrated. Technologies have reached a pinnacle of advancement. Disinformation and propaganda are sophisticated to an unprecedented degree. Surveillance is intrusive and aggressive, if well concealed. Capitalism’s destructive potential is unlimited. But even so, war’s appeal is not diminished.

As ever, wars allow for the capture and control of resources. Fossil fuels promise future growth, even if of the short-term, unsustainable kind.

Wars require the state to invest its money in the horrendously expensive and destructive products of the “defence” industries, from fighter planes to bombs, justifying the transfer of yet more public resources into private hands.

The lobbies associated with these “defence” industries have every incentive to push for aggressive foreign (and domestic) policies to justify more investment, greater expansion of “defensive” capabilities, and the use of weapons on the battlefield so that they need replenishing.

Whether public or covert, wars provide an opportunity to remake poorly defended, resistant societies – such as Iraq, Libya, Yemen and Syria – in ways that allow for resources to be seized, markets to be expanded and the reach of the corporate elite to be extended.

War is the ultimate growth industry, limited only by our ability to be persuaded of new enemies and new threats.

----------


## Revisor

*Fog of war*
For the political class, the benefits of war are not simply economic. In a time of environmental collapse, war offers a temporary “Get out of jail” card. During wars, the public is encouraged to assent to new, ever greater sacrifices that allow public wealth to be transferred to the elite. War is the corporate world’s ultimate Ponzi scheme.

The “fog of war” does not just describe the difficulty of knowing what is happening in the immediate heat of battle. It is also the fear, generated by claims of an existential threat, that sets aside normal thinking, normal caution, normal scepticism. It is the invoking of a phantasmagorical enemy towards which public resentments can be directed, shielding from view the real culprits – the corporations and their political cronies at home.

The “fog of war” engineers the disruption of established systems of control and protocol to cope with the national emergency, shrouding and rationalising the accumulation by corporations of more wealth and power and the further capture of organs of the state. It is the licence provided for “exceptional” changes to the rules that quickly become normalised. It is the disinformation that passes for national responsibility and patriotism.
*
Permanent austerity*
All of which explains why Boris Johnson, Britain’s prime minister, has just pledged an extra 16.5 billion in “defence” spending at a time when the UK is struggling to control a pandemic and when, faced by disease, Brexit and a new round of winter floods, the British economy is facing “systemic crisis”, according to a new Cabinet Office report. Figures released last week show the biggest economic contraction in the UK in three centuries.

If the British public is to stomach yet more cuts, to surrender to permanent austerity as the economy tanks, Johnson, ever the populist, knows he needs a good cover story. And that will involve further embellishment of existing, fearmongering narratives about Russia, Iran and China.

To make those narratives plausible, Johnson has to act as if the threats are real, which means massive spending on “defence”. Such expenditure, wholly counter-productive when the current challenge is sustainability, will line the pockets of the very corporations that help Johnson and his pals stay in power, not least by cheerleading him via their media arms.

*New salesman needed*
The cynical way this works was underscored in a classified 2010 CIA memorandum, known as “Red Cell”, leaked to Wikileaks, as the journalist Glenn Greenwald reminded us last week. The CIA memo addressed the fear in Washington that European publics were demonstrating little appetite for the US-led “war on terror” that followed 9/11. That, in turn, risked limiting the ability of European allies to support the US as it exercised its divine right to wage war.

The memo notes that European support for US wars after 9/11 had chiefly relied on “public apathy” – the fact that Europeans were kept largely ignorant by their own media of what those wars entailed. But with a rising tide of anti-war sentiment, the concern was that this might change. There was an urgent need to futher manipulate public opinion more decisively in favour of war.

The US intelligence agency decided its wars needed a facelift. George W Bush, with his Texan, cowboy swagger, had proved a poor salesman. So the CIA turned to identity politics and faux “humanitarianism”, which they believed would play better with European publics.

Part of the solution was to accentuate the suffering of Afghan women to justify war. But the other part was to use President Barack Obama as the face of a new, “caring” approach to war. He had recently been awarded the Nobel Peace Prize – even though he had done nothing for peace, and would go on to expand US wars – very possibly as part of this same effort to reinvent the “war on terror”. Polls showed support for existing wars increased markedly among Europeans when they were reminded that Obama backed these wars.

As Greenwald observes:

“Obama’s most important value was in prettifying, marketing and prolonging wars, not ending them. They saw him for what U.S. Presidents really are: instruments to create a brand and image about the U.S. role in the world that can be effectively peddled to both the domestic population in the U.S. and then on the global stage, and specifically to pretend that endless barbaric U.S. wars are really humanitarian projects benevolently designed to help people — the pretext used to justify every war by every country in history.”

----------


## Revisor

*Obama-style facelift*
Once the state is understood as a vehicle for entrenching elite power – and war its most trusted tool for concentrating power – the world becomes far more intelligible. Western economies never stopped being colonial economies, but they were given an Obama-style facelift. War and plunder – even when they masquerade as “defence”, or peace – are still the core western mission.

That is why Britons, believing days of empire are long behind them, might have been shocked to learn last week that the UK still operates 145 military bases in 42 countries around the globe, meaning it runs the second largest network of such bases after the US.

Such information is not made available in the UK “mainstream” media, of course. It has to be provided by an “alternative” investigative site, Declassified UK. In that way the vast majority of the British public are left clueless about how their taxes are being used at a time when they are told further belt-tightening is essential.REVEALED — The UK military’s overseas base network involves 145 sites in 42 countries. 
The results of a months-long investigation by @pmillerinfo https://t.co/oaffNnJlZc
— Declassified UK (@declassifiedUK) November 24, 2020
The UK’s network of bases, many of them in the Middle East, close to the world’s largest oil reserves, are what the much-vaunted “special relationship” with the US amounts to. Those bases are the reason the UK – whoever is prime minister – is never going to say “no” to a demand that Britain join Washington in waging war, as it did in attacking Iraq in 2003, or in aiding attacks on Libya, Syria and Yemen. The UK is not only a satellite of the US empire, it is a lynchpin of the western imperial war economy.
*
Ideological alchemy*
Once that point is appreciated, the need for external enemies – for our own Eurasias and Eastasias – becomes clearer.

Some of those enemies, the minor ones, come and go, as demand dictates. Iraq dominated western attention for two decades. Now it has served its purpose, its killing fields and “terrorist” recruiting grounds have reverted to a mere footnote in the daily news. Likewise, the Libyan bogeyman Muammar Gaddafi was constantly paraded across news pages until he was bayonetted to death. Now the horror story that is today’s chaotic Libya, a corridor for arms-running and people-trafficking, can be safely ignored. For a decade, the entirely unexceptional Arab dictator Bashar Assad, of Syria, has been elevated to the status of a new Hitler, and he will continue to serve in that role for as long as it suits the needs of the western war economy.

Notably, Israel, another lynchpin of the US empire and one that serves as a kind of offshored weapons testing laboratory for the military-industrial complex, has played a vital role in rationalising these wars. Just as saving Afghan women from Middle Eastern patriarchy makes killing Afghans – men, women and children – more palatable to Europeans, so destroying Arab states can be presented as a humanitarian gesture if at the same time it crushes Israel’s enemies, and by extension, through a strange, implied ideological alchemy, the enemies of all Jews.

Quite how opportunistic – and divorced from reality – the western discourse about Israel and the Middle East has become is obvious the moment the relentless concerns about Syria’s Assad are weighed against the casual indifference towards the head-chopping rulers of Saudi Arabia, who for decades have been financing terror groups across the Middle East, including the jihadists in Syria. During that time, Israel has covertly allied with oil-rich Saudi Arabia and other Gulf states, because all of them are safely ensconced within the US war machine. Now, with the Palestinians completely sidelined diplomatically, and with all international solidarity with Palestinians browbeaten into silence by antisemitism smears, Israel and the Saudis are gradually going public with their alliance, like a pair of shy lovers. That included the convenient leak this week of a secret meeting between Israeli prime minister Benjamin Netanyahu and Saudi ruler Mohammed bin Salman in Saudi Arabia.

Israel’s likely reward is contained in a new bill in Congress for even more military aid than the record $3.8 billion Israel currently receives annually from the US – at a time when the US economy, like the UK one, is in dire straits.
My latest: Pompeo’s declaration that criticism of Israel and the peaceful movement urging a boycott of its settlements are ‘antisemitic’ marks the logical endpoint of a foreign policy consensus rapidly taking shape in the US and Europe https://t.co/0fLC8TKnzm
— Jonathan Cook (@Jonathan_K_Cook) November 24, 2020

The west also needs bigger, more menacing and more permanent enemies than Iraq or Syria. Helpfully one kind – nebulous “terrorism” – is the inevitable reaction to western war-making. The more brown people we kill, the more brown people we can justify killing because they carry out, or support, “terrorism” against us. Their hatred for our bombs is an irrationality, a primitivism we must keep stamping out with more bombs.

But concrete, identifiable enemies are needed too. Russia, Iran and China give superficial credence to the war machine’s presentation of itself as a “defence” industry. The UK’s bases around the globe and Boris Johnson’s 16.5 billion rise in spending on the UK’s war industries only make sense if Britain is under a constant, existential threat. Not just someone with a suspicious backpack on the London Tube, but a sophisticated, fiendish enemy that threatens to invade our lands, to steal resources to which we claim exclusive rights, to destroy our way of life through its masterful manipulation of the internet.

----------


## Revisor

*Crushed or tamed*
Anyone of significance who questions these narratives that rationalise and perpetuate war is the enemy too. Current political and legal dramas in the US and UK reflect the perceived threat such actors pose to the war machine. They must either be crushed or tamed into subservience.

Trump was initially just such a figure that needed breaking in. The CIA and other intelligence agencies assisted in the organised opposition to Trump – helping to fuel the evidence-free Russiagate “scandal” – not because he was an awful human being or had authoritarian tendencies, but for two more specific reasons.

First, Trump’s political impulses, expressed in the early stages of his presidential campaign, were to withdraw from the very wars the US empire depends on. Despite open disdain for him from most of the media, he was criticised more often for _failing to_ prosecute wars enthusiastically enough rather than for being too hawkish. And second, even as his isolationist impulses were largely subdued after the 2016 election by the permanent bureaucracy and his own officials, Trump proved to be an even more disastrous salesman for war than George W Bush. Trump made war look and sound exactly as it is, rather than packaging it as “intervention” intended to help women and people of colour.




But Trump’s amateurish isolationism paled in comparison to two far bigger threats to the war machine that emerged over the past decade. One was the danger – in our newly interconnected, digital world – of information leaks that risked stripping away the mask of US democracy, of the “shining city on the hill”, to reveal the tawdry reality underneath.

Julian Assange and his Wikileaks project proved just such a danger. The most memorable leak – at least as far as the general public was concerned – occurred in 2010, with publication of a classified video, titled Collateral Murder, showing a US air crew joking and celebrating as they murdered civilians far below in the streets of Baghdad. It gave a small taste of why western “humanitarianism” might prove so unpopular with those to whom we were busy supposedly bringing “democracy”.




The threat posed by Assange’s new transparency project was recognised instantly by US officials.

Exhibiting a carefully honed naivety, the political and media establishments have sought to uncouple the fact that Assange has spent most of the last decade in various forms of detention, and is currently locked up in a London high-security prison awaiting extradition to the US, from his success in exposing the war machine. Nonetheless, to ensure his incarceration till death in one of its super-max jails, the US empire has had to conflate the accepted definitions of “journalism” and “espionage”, and radically overhaul traditional understandings of the rights enshrined in the First Amendment.
My latest: Julian Assange was on the front line of a war to remake journalism as a true check on the runaway power of government. Journalists had a chance to ally with him. Instead they served him up as a sacrificial offering to their corporate masters https://t.co/oF2nPOix49
— Jonathan Cook (@Jonathan_K_Cook) September 2, 2020*
Dress rehearsal for a coup*
An equally grave threat to the war machine was posed by the emergence of Jeremy Corbyn as the leader of Britain’s Labour party. Corbyn presented as exceptional a problem as Assange.

Before Corbyn, Labour had never seriously challenged the UK’s dominant military-industrial complex, even if its support for war back in the 1960s and 1970s was often tempered by its then-social democratic politics. It was in this period, at the height of the Cold War, that Labour prime minister Harold Wilson was suspected by British elites of failing to share their anti-Communist and anti-Soviet paranoia, and was therefore viewed as a potential threat to their entrenched privileges.




As a BBC dramatised documentary from 2006 notes, Wilson faced the very real prospect of enforced “regime change”, coordinated by the military, the intelligence services and members of the royal family. It culminated in a show of force by the military as they briefly took over Heathrow airport without warning or coordination with Wilson’s government. Marcia Williams, his secretary, called it a “dress rehearsal” for a coup. Wilson resigned unexpectedly soon afterwards, apparently as the pressure started to take its toll.

----------


## Revisor

*‘Mutiny’ by the army*
Subsequent Labour leaders, most notably Tony Blair, learnt the Wilson lesson: never, ever take on the “defence” establishment. The chief role of the UK is to serve as the US war machine’s attack dog. Defying that allotted role would be political suicide.

By contrast to Wilson, who posed a threat to the British establishment only in its overheated imagination, Corbyn was indeed a real danger to the militaristic status quo.

He was one of the founders of the Stop the War coalition that emerged specifically to challenge the premises of the “war on terror”. He explicitly demanded an end to Israel’s role as a forward base of the imperial war industries. In the face of massive opposition from his own party – and claims he was undermining “national security” – Corbyn urged a public debate about the deterrence claimed by the “defence” establishment for the UK’s Trident nuclear submarine programme, effectively under US control. It was also clear that Corbyn’s socialist agenda, were he ever to reach power, would require redirecting the many billions spent in maintaining the UK’s 145 military bases around the globe back into domestic social programmes.

In an age when the primacy of capitalism goes entirely unquestioned, Corbyn attracted even more immediate hostility from the power establishment than Wilson had. As soon as he was elected Labour leader, Corbyn’s own MPs – still loyal to Blairism – sought to oust him with a failed leadership challenge. If there was any doubt about how the power elite responded to Corbyn becoming head of the opposition, the Rupert Murdoch-owned Sunday Times newspaper soon offered a platform to an unnamed army general to make clear its concerns.

Weeks after Corbyn’s election as Labour leader, the general warned that the army would take “direct action” using “whatever means possible, fair or foul” to prevent Corbyn exercising power. There would be “mutiny”, he said. “The Army just wouldn’t stand for it.”

My latest: Corbyn's election to lead the Labour party didn't overturn the rigged political system or end the corporate chokehold on power. His victory was an accident, and the system has been fighting back with all its might to correct the error ever since https://t.co/2u0Vyo0qLU
— Jonathan Cook (@Jonathan_K_Cook) July 3, 2019
Such views about Corbyn were, of course, shared on the other side of the Atlantic. In a leaked recording of a conversation with American-Jewish organisations last year, Mike Pompeo, Trump’s secretary of state and a former CIA director, spoke of how Corbyn had been made to “run the gauntlet” as a way to ensure he would not be elected prime minister. The military metaphor was telling.

In relation to the danger of Corbyn winning the 2019 election, Pompeo added: “You should know, we won’t wait for him to do those things to begin to push back. We will do our level best. It’s too risky and too important and too hard once it’s already happened.”

This was from the man who said of his time heading the CIA: “We lied, we cheated, we stole. It’s – it was like – we had entire training courses.”

*Smears and Brexit*
After a 2017 election that Labour only narrowly lost, the Corbyn threat was decisively neutralised in the follow-up election two years later, after the Labour leader was floored by a mix of antisemitism slurs and a largely jingoistic Brexit campaign to leave Europe.

Claims that this prominent anti-racism campaigner had overseen a surge of antisemitism in Labour were unsupported by evidence, but the smears – amplified in the media – quickly gained a life of their own. The allegations often bled into broader – and more transparently weaponised – suggestions that Corbyn’s socialist platform and criticisms of capitalism were also antisemitic. (See here, here and here.) But the smears were nevertheless dramatically effective in removing the sheen of idealism that had propelled Corbyn on to the national stage.

By happy coincidence for the power establishment, Brexit also posed a deep political challenge to Corbyn. He was naturally antagonistic to keeping the UK trapped inside a neoliberal European project that, as a semi-detached ally of the US empire, would always eschew socialism. But Corbyn never had control over how the Brexit debate was framed. Helped by the corporate media, Dominic Cummings and Johnson centred that debate on simplistic claims that severing ties with Europe would liberate the UK socially, economically and culturally. But their concealed agenda was very different. An exit from Europe was not intended to liberate Britain but to incorporate it more fully into the US imperial war machine.

Which is one reason that Johnson’s cash-strapped Britain is now promising an extra 16.5bn on “defence”. The Tory government’s priorities are to prove both its special usefulness to the imperial project and its ability to continue using war – as well as the unique circumstances of the pandemic – to channel billions from public coffers into the pockets of the establishment.
*
A Biden makeover*
After four years of Trump, the war machine once again desperately needs a makeover. Wikileaks, its youthful confidence eroded by relentless attacks, is less able to peek behind the curtain and listen in to the power establishment’s plans for a new administration under Joe Biden.

We can be sure nonetheless that its priorities are no different from those set out in the CIA memo of 2010. Biden’s cabinet, the media has been excitedly trumpeting, is the most “diverse” ever, with women especially prominent in the incoming foreign policy establishment.

There has been a huge investment by Pentagon officials and Congressional war hawks in pushing for Michle Flournoy to be appointed as the first female defence secretary. Flournoy, like Biden’s pick for secretary of state, Tony Blinken, has played a central role in prosecuting every US war dating back to the Bill Clinton administration.

The other main contender for the spot is Jeh Johnson, who would become the first black defence secretary. As Biden dithers, his advisers’ assessment will focus on who will be best positioned to sell yet more war to a war-weary public.

The role of the imperial project is to use violence as a tool to capture and funnel ever greater wealth – whether it be resources seized in foreign lands or the communal wealth of domestic western populations – into the pockets of the power establishment, and to exercise that power covertly enough, or at a great enough distance, that no meaningful resistance is provoked.

A strong dose of identity politics may buy a little more time. But the war economy is as unsustainable as everything else our societies are currently founded on. Sooner or later the war machine is going to run out of fuel.
_

Jonathan Cook won the Martha Gellhorn Special Prize for Journalism. His latest books are “Israel and the Clash of Civilisations: Iraq, Iran and the Plan to Remake the Middle East” (Pluto Press) and “Disappearing Palestine: Israel’s Experiments in Human Despair” (Zed Books). His website is http://www.jonathan-cook.net/


_https://www.counterpunch.org/2020/11...s-war-machine/

----------


## Revisor

Foto: outsidethebeltway.com

Boekrecensie - Jeremy Kuzmarov,   Covert Action Magazine,  DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk 

*‘Understandig the War Industry’ toont rele dimensies oorlogsmachine VS*

*Geen enkel land ter wereld heeft meer troepen, wapens, basissen over heel de wereld verspreid dan de VS. De VS alleen heeft meer militaire kracht dat de tien volgende militaire grootmachten samen en acht daarvan zijn bondgenoten. Toch worden de VS nooit als 'agressor' aangeduid in de mainstream media. Het boek 'Understanding the War Industry' van Christian Sorensen brengt de echte cijfers samen.
* 
donderdag 10 december 2020 19:41

Let maar niet op die gemene beweringen van uiterst links over hoe militaire industrilen samenspannen met het Pentagon om onze economie te misvormen, onze burgers te verarmen, onze doelstellingen te perverteren, en onnodige, bloedige oorlogen uit te lokken met miljoenen slachtoffers, alleen maar om meer winst te maken.

De waarheid is nog erger dan men zich kan voorstellen, zo blijkt duidelijk uit het beklemmende boek Understanding the War Industry van Christian Sorensen.

President Dwight Eisenhower (1953-1961) noemde het een militair-industrieel complex, maar het is nu meer een militair-industrieel-parlementaircomplex, met als partners de media en de wetenschap.

Een netwerk van militaire basissen strekt zich uit tot in de verste uithoeken van de wereld, op de historische plaatsen die daarvoor het domein waren van andere imperialistische grootmachten.
Er zijn 195 landen op de wereld. De VS hebben 800 militaire basissen met 200.000 actieve soldaten in meer dan 170 landen. Foto: jacobinmag.com

Sinds de oprichting van AFRICOM1 in 2007, hebben de VS nu een steunpunt in Mali, dronebasissen in Niger, Djibouti, de Seychellen en Kenia. Er zijn ook NSA-posten2 in Ethiopi en er vliegen drones over het door oorlog verscheurde Libi en Somali.

US Special Forces trainen soldaten in meerdere Afrikaanse manden, hier in Burkina Faso. Foto:stripes.com

Het leger van de VS is een van de grootste uitstoters van ozon en andere gassen die de klimaatverandering aanjagen. Het Kyoto Protocol en het Klimaatakkoord van Parijs hebben een uitzondering gemaakt voor dit leger (toen de VS beide verdragen nog volgden). Over heel de VS zijn er meer dan 39.000 zwaar vervuilde sites, waar een toenemend aantal diersoorten uitsterven en mensen ziek worden van de toxische afval van VS-wapensystemen.

In 2018 boekten de vijf grootste oorlogsbedrijven een zakencijfer van meer dan 16 miljard dollar terwijl elke dag gemiddeld, 500.000 Amerikanen dakloos leven. Om hun obscene winsten in stand te houden geven ze miljoenen uit aan lobbying in Capitol Hill3 en strooien ze miljoenen in het rond aan campagnesteun voor de leden van het Congres.

Het meeste van dit geld ging naar aankopen en diensten van de strijdkrachten, die gigantische militaire budgetten afstempelen voor een bedrag dat hoger is dan het totaal van de tien volgende landen samen.



De Democraat Jack Reed van de staat Rhode Island is het langst zetelend lid van de Commissie Defensie van de Senaat. Hij nam karakteristiek geld aan van General Dynamics, Raytheon, Textron, Apollo Global Management (een priv-investeerder in de wapenindustrie) en van grote investeringsbanken zoals Merill Lynch en Citigroup. Hij gebruikte zijn positie om Textron aan een overheidscontract te helpen van 641 miljoen dollar voor de constructie van 1.300 clusterbommen voor Saoedi-Arabi.

Republikeins senator James Inhofe van Oklahoma is een klimaatontkenner. Hij leidde de Commissie onder president Donald Trump en heeft geld gekregen van Boeing, General Dynamics, Honeywell, Huntington-Ingalls en Orbital TK. Daarnaast kreeg hij de afgelopen 5 jaar tevens nog eens 338.000 dollar van de olie- en gasindustrie, die meeprofiteren van buitenlandse militaire acties en van de hoge militaire budgetten die Inhofe altijd enthousiast heeft gesteund.

Senator James Inhofe kreeg miljoenen dollars voor zijn verkiezingscampagnes van wapenfabrikanten en de olie-industrie. Foto: tulsaworld.com

Dit militair-industrieel complex wordt niet alleen door een corrupt congres in stand gehouden, maar ook door generaals, die hun hoge militaire post graag ruilen voor een plaatsje in de raad van bestuur van defensiebedrijven, waar ze dan gaan ijveren voor nog hogere militaire uitgaven.

James Mattis ging heel typerend van opperbevelhebber van alle strijdkrachten naar een plaats in de directie van General Dynamics, waarvoor hij tegenover het Congres onder ede getuigde dat minder geld voor defensie een bedreiging zou zijn voor de VS. Daarna werd hij in januari 2017, benoemd tot minister van defensie, waar hij toezicht hield op de stijgende wapenaankopen en het oorlogsbudget. Andere hoge ambtenaren zoals voormalig CIA-directeur John Brennan, vonden goedbetaalde jobs door nieuwe oorlogen te promoten op televisie en in door de militaire bedrijven gefinancierde ‘denktanks’.



Auteur Christian Sorensen schrijft verder dat de oorlogsindustrie eerst biljarden pompte in de strijd tegen terrorisme en nu weer Rusland en China in het vizier met de ‘Great Power Competition’. Dat gaf het Pentagon het excuus om nog meer priv-troepen, huurlingen, goederen en diensten tot vlak bij de Russische grenzen te brengen, terwijl de militaire leiding deze permanente oorlog opsmukte als aanzet tot vrede.

De regering van de VS heeft intussen de taak op zich genomen van internationale wapenverkoper.
Het Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA)4 beheert op eender welke dag 14.000 militaire verkopen aan 185 landen. Daar behoren de meest onderdrukkende regimes bij van de planeet, zoals Israel, dat systematisch de Palestijnen onderdrukt met wapens van Boeing, Caterpillar, General Electric, Lockheed Martin, Motorola en Northrop Grumman, en zoals Saoedi-Arabi, dat wapens van General Dynamics en Lockheed Martin gebruikt om Jemen te verpletteren.

Van mei 2015 tot maart 2016 hebben Amerikaanse bedrijven voor 30 miljard aan goederen en diensten verkocht, onder meer aan anti-democratische bondgenoten in de Golf, zoals de Verenigde Arabische Emiraten, die de smerige oorlog in Jemen voeren en bekendstaan voor de brutale onderdrukking van dissidenten.

In het zuidelijk halfrond hebben Amerikaanse militaire en burgerlijk acties aanzienlijke schade aangericht in onder meer Honduras en Colombia. Daar hebben ze met ontbladeringsmiddelen het landschap vergiftigd terwijl paramilitaire doodseskaders terreur zaaien tegen vakbondsactivisten en al wie de linkse Fuerzas Armadas Revolucionarias de Colombia (FARC) steunt. Het FARC komt op voor herverdeling van land en welvaart.

Tabel: inthesetimes.com

Het is de VS bij wet niet toegestaan om wapens te verkopen aan regimes die door een staatsgreep aan de macht zijn gekomen. Toch is de wapenlobby er in geslaagd om de regering ervan te overtuigen dat flagrante coups zoals die in Egypte in 2013 en Oekrane in 2014 geen staatsgrepen waren. Intussen doet de wapenindustrie er alles aan om conflicten zoals in de Korea’s te laten voortduren en zo te profiteren van een eindeloze militaire status quo.

----------


## Revisor

Deze oorlogsindustrie wakkert ook voortdurend nieuwe conflicten aan via de Asia-Pivot5, die al heeft geleid tot de militaire omsingeling van China, tot uitbreiding van de NAVO tot aan de Russische grenzen en de opstelling van raketten in Polen en Roemeni, rechtstreeks gericht op Rusland. De inhuldiging van een programma voor de modernisering van kernwapens ten bedrage van 1.740 miljard dollar waard kan heel de mensheid naar de apocalyps leiden.

Lichtblauw rechts de militaire uitgaven van de VS, volgens het Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI). Tabel: sipri.org

Een van Sorensens bijdragen in zijn boek onthult hoe de oorlogsindustrie zich een progressief vernislaagje geeft met “groene initiatieven” en diversiteit onder het personeel (meer vrouwen, meer mensen van kleur).

Tijdens het bestuursmandaat van John Brennan als CIA-directeur van 2013 tot 2017 kregen Afro Amerikanen meer kansen en veel vrouwen zijn nu bedrijfsleiders. En van hen is Marilyn Henson van Lockheed Martin, die drie jaar op rij door het tijdschrift Forbes werd verkozen tot machtigste zakenvrouw. Hewsons feminisme gaat wel niet erg ver wanneer we vaststellen dat ze het Saoedische regime prijst, dat vrouwen systematisch onderdrukt en oorlogen steunt waarvan vrouwen en kinderen het slachtoffer zijn en die gezinnen vernietigen
.
In 2018 werd er een audit gehouden over de 2.700 miljard dollar bedrijfsmiddelen van het Pentagon – dat Sorensen terecht het “oorlogsdepartement” noemt. Deze audit mislukte en de boekhouders die de audit uitvoerden kwamen tot de conclusie “dat de Pentagon-boekhouding zodanig vol fouten, onregelmatigheden en tekorten zat dat een betrouwbare audit gewoon onmogelijk was”.

Franklin “Chuck” Spinney, een voormalige ambtenaar van het Pentagon, wees op de boekhoudkundige trucs waarmee het Pentagon regelmatig inflatiecijfers voor wapensystemen overdrijft. Als die inflatie dan lager uitkomt dan geschat, wordt het overschot niet teruggestort. Dit overschot wordt vervolgens gebruikt voor schimmige militaire operaties in onder andere sub-Sahara-Afrika, waar multinationals azen op de mineralenrijkdom.

De Puertoricaanse nationalistische leider Pedro Albizu Campos (1891-1965) zei ooit: “We leven in een tijdperk van de wetenschappelijke wildernis, waar alle wijsheid van wetenschap, wiskunde en fysica ingezet worden om te moorden.” Hij deed deze uitspraak voor drones bestonden, een van de favotiete producten van de oorlogsindustrie, waarmee al minstens 8.000 mensen werden gedood.

Lokale bewoners dragen de lichamen weg van burgers die omkwamen in een VS-luchtaanval in Mosoel, Irak. Foto: mintpress.com

Wat als al die genien die deze machines hebben gemaakt hun talenten aan iets nuttigers hadden besteed, zoals nieuwe vaccins, geneesmiddelen voor kanker of technieken om broeikasgassen op te vangen. De wereld zou er heel wat beter uit zien.

Een goede eerste stap om de macht van de oorlogsindustrie tegen te gaan, zou een programma van opvoeding tot vrede kunnen zijn. Dan zouden de Amerikaanse kiezers zich beter bewust worden van deze schadelijke activiteiten. Het Amerikaanse onderwijssysteem is jammer genoeg corrupt en leert kinderen van in hun prille jeugd om zich bij de status quo aan te sluiten.

Blauw rechts het aandeel van defensie in de uitgaven van de federale regering van de VS. Tabel: nationalpriorities.org

Op het hoogtepunt van de Vietnamoorlog slaagden studenten er met hun protesten in, om militair onderzoek uit de universiteiten te bannen. Dit onderzoek kwam daarna nog sterker terug door de besparingen (in het onderwijs) van de jaren 1980 en daarna als onderdeel van de “War on Terror”.

Professoren wedijveren nu voor subsidies die dienen om de militaire doeltreffendheid te verbeteren, terwijl wetenschappelijke vooruitgang, goed onderwijs en het zoeken naar waarheid worden tegengewerkt.

De onderdanigheid van de Amerikaanse academici aan deze oorlogsprofiteurs werd helemaal duidelijk toen in 2011 een befaamd instituut aan de Miami Universiteit van Ohio de naam Lockheed Martin kreeg. Het was ook veelbetekenend dat admiraal William McRaven decaan werd van de University of Texas in 2015. McRaven leidde het Joint Special Operation Command (JSOC), gespecialiseerd in de jacht op en vermoorden van terroristen.

“Understanding the War Undustry” is geen aangename literatuur, omdat de informatie zeer degelijk is en gebaseerd op grondig onderzoek. Een punt dat de auteur misschien beter had mogen benadrukken is dat deze oorlogsindustrie zijn wortels heeft in het koloniale verleden van de VS.

Toch sluit het boek aan bij de nobele traditie van klokkenluiders die de bloedige oorlogsindustrie blootlegt. Waar in de jaren 1930 deze profiteurs nog “handelaars in dood” genoemd werden, worden ze nu geerd om hun burgerzin en doneren ze geld aan grote universiteiten.
De vredesbeweging heeft nog zeer veel werk voor de boeg.

Christian Sorensen. Understanding the War Industry. Clarity Press, Atlanta, 2020. 444 pp. ISBN 978-1949762228 (Sorensen is oud-militair, onderzoeker van de oorlogsindustrie in de VS)

De recensie Wars R Us: A Review of Christian Sorensen’s New Book “Understanding the War Industry” van Jeremy Kuzmarov verscheen in CovertAction Magazine op 28 november 2020. Kuzmarov is uitgever van CovertAction Magazine en auteur van vier boeken over de Amerikaanse buitenlandse politiek, waaronder zijn nieuwste “Obama’s Unending Wars” (Clarity Press, 2019).

*Notes:*

1 Het US Africa Command is een van de elf commando’s van het VS-leger, met hoofdkwartier niet in Afrika maar in Stuttgart, Duitsland (nvdr).

2 Het National Security Agency is de grootste van alle VS-inlichtingendiensten, minder bekend maar toch groter dan de CIA. Het agentschap ontleedt vooral communicatiedata (nvdr).

3 De zetel van het VS-Congress (het Huis van Afgevaardigden en de Senaat) (nvdr).

4 Dit agentschap promoot de verkoop van VS militaire technologie aan bevriende regimes (nvdr).

5 Het ‘keerpunt Azi’ is een strategie die door president Obama werd gestart, met een verplaatsing van de Amerikaanse zeevloot naar de Chinese Zuidzee; om China tot hogere defensie-uitgaven te dwingen ten koste van hun economische investeringen, om zo de groeiende economische concurrentie van China in de regio te counteren (nvdr).
_

https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...ogsmachine-vs/_

----------


## Revisor

Mooie praatjes over vrijheid, gelijkheid en beschaving maar onze leefmilieu gaat kapot door de westerse hebzucht. Dan heb ik het niet eens over de honderden miljoenen mensen die onderdrukt, gemarteld en afgeslacht worden. 

Het Westen is gewoon de grootste kankergezwel voor mens, dier en aarde. Een ware nachtmerrie die werkelijkheid is.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Mooie praatjes over vrijheid, gelijkheid en beschaving maar onze leefmilieu gaat kapot door de westerse hebzucht. Dan heb ik het niet eens over de honderden miljoenen mensen die onderdrukt, gemarteld en afgeslacht worden. 
> 
> Het Westen is gewoon de grootste kankergezwel voor mens, dier en aarde. Een ware nachtmerrie die werkelijkheid is.


Leuk, een verrassend nieuw geluid!

Live vanuit Marokko. Of is het Spangen? Je bent in elk geval een stuk milder geworden.

Aan zo'n genuanceerd verhaal kan niemand aanstoot nemen he. Waarom ga je niet live op youtube met je eigen face? Dat zou een hoop nieuwe vriendschappen opleveren. Ik zie voor jou een carriere bij de PvdA. Er zijn jou al velen landgenoten voorgegaan en met veel sucses!

Ik blijf nog even...

.

----------


## Revisor

*U.S. Wars and Hostile Actions: A List*



There is a reason that most countries polled in December 2013 by Gallup called the United States the greatest threat to peace in the world, and why Pew found that viewpoint increased in 2017.

But it is a reason that eludes that strain of U.S. academia that first defines war as something that nations and groups other than the United States do, and then concludes that war has nearly vanished from the earth.

Since World War II, during a supposed golden age of peace, the United States military has killed or helped kill some 20 million people, overthrown at least 36 governments, interfered in at least 85 foreign elections, attempted to assassinate over 50 foreign leaders, and dropped bombs on people in over 30 countries. The United States is responsible for the deaths of 5 million people in Vietnam, Laos, and Cambodia, and over 1 million just since 2003 in Iraq.

Since 2001, the United States has been systematically destroying a region of the globe, bombing Afghanistan, Iraq, Pakistan, Libya, Somalia, Yemen, and Syria, not to mention the Philippines. The United States has special forces operating in two-thirds of the worlds countries and non-special forces in three-quarters of them.

See also How Many Millions Have Been Killed in Americas Post-9/11 Wars? Part 3: Libya, Syria, Somalia and Yemen by Nicolas Davies

The U.S. government provides weapons, military training, and/or military funding to almost every dictatorship and oppressive government on earth. See my 2020 book _20 Dictators Currently Supported by the U.S._
U.S. weapons are used on both sides of many wars.

In an attempt to quantify U.S. warmaking, Ive copied below lists from these sources:

David Vine: _The United States of War_
 William Blum: _Americas Deadliest Export: Democracy_
Dr. Zoltan Grossman: _A Century of U.S. Military Interventions_James Lucas: _U.S. Has Killed More Than 20 Million People_

From David Vines _The United States at War_:

A list of wars (italic) and of military combat that for some reason isnt called a war (non-italic) that does not attempt to include every war and combat against Native Americans:

_1774-1883 Shawnee, Delaware_
_1776 Cherokee_
_1777-1781 Iroquois Confederacy (Haudenosaunee)_
_1780-1794 Chickamauga_
_1790-1795 Miami Confederacy_
_1792-1793 Muskogee (Creek)_
_1798-1801 France_
_1801-1805 Tripoli_
1806 Mexico
1806-1810 Spanish, French privateers
_1810 Spanish West Florida_
_1810-1813 Shawnee Confederacy_
1812 Spanish Florida
_1812-1815 Canada (Great Britain)_
_1812-1815 Dakota Sioux_
_1812-1815 Iroquois Confederacy (Haudenosaunee)
1813 Spanish West Florida
_1813-1814 Marquesas Islands_
1813-1814 Muskogee (Creek) Confederacy
1814 Spanish Florida
_1814-1825 Pirates1815 Algiers
1815 Tripoli
_1816 Spanish Florida_
1817 Spanish Florida
_1817-1819 Seminole_
1818 Oregon (Russia, Spain)
1820-1861 African Slave Trade Patrol
1822-1825 Cuba (Spain
1824 Puerto Rico (Spain)
1827 Greece
1831-1832 Falkland Islands
_1832 Sauk_
1832 Sumatra
1833 Argentina
1835-1836 Peru
_1835-1842 Seminole_
1836 Mexico
1836-1837 _Muskogee (Creek)_
1838-1839 Sumatra
1840 Fiji Islands
1841 Samoa
1841 Tabiteuea
1842 Mexico
1843 China
1844 Mexico
_1846-1848 Mexico_
_1847-1850 Cayuse_
1849 Turkey
_1850-1886 Apache_
1851 Johanna Island
1851 Turkey
1852-1853 Argentina
1853-1854 Japan
1853-1854 Nicaragua
1853-1854 Ryukyu, Ogasawara islands
1854-1856 China
1855 Fiji Islands
1855 Uruguay
_1855-1856 Rogue River Indigenous Peoples_
_1855-1856 Yakima, Walla Walla, Cayuse_
_1855-1858 Seminole_
1856 Panama (Colombia)
_1856-1857 Cheyenne_
1857 Nicaragua
_1858 Coeur dAlene Alliance_
1858 Fiji Islands
1858 Uruguay
1858-1859 Turkey
1859 China
1859 Mexico
1859 Paraguay
1860 Angola
1860 Colombia
_1862 Sioux
_1863-1864 Japan
1864 Cheyenne
1865 Panama (Colombia)
1866 China
1866 Mexico_
1866-1868 Lakota Siouw, Northern Cheyenne, Northern Arapaho
_1867 Formosa (Taiwan)1867 Nicaragua_
1867-1875 Comanche
_1868 Colombia
1868 Japan
1868 Uruguay
1870 Hawaii
1871 Korea
_1872-1873 Modoc_
1873 Colombia (Panama)
1873-1896 Mexico
1874 Hawaii_
1874-1875 Comanche, Apache, Arapaho, Cheyenne, Kiowa
1876-1877 Sioux
1877 Nez Perce
1878 Bannock (Bannakwut)
1878-1879 Cheyenne
1879-1880 Utes
_1882 Egypt
1885 Panama (Colombia)
1888 Haiti
1888 Korea
1888-1889 Samoa
1889 Hawaii
1890 Argentina
_1890 Lakota Sioux_
1891 Bering Straight
1891 Chile
1891 Haiti
_1893 Hawaii_
1894 Brazil
1894 Nicaragua
1894-1895 China
1894-1896 Korea
1895 Panama (Colombia)
1896 Nicaragua
_1898 Cuba (Spain)_
1898 Nicaragua
_1898 Philippines (Spain)_
_1898 Puerto Rico (Spain)_
1898-1899 China
1899 Nicaragua
1899 Samoa
_1899-1913 Philippines_
_1900 China_
1901-1902 Colombia
1903 Dominican Republic
1903 Honduras
1903 Syria
1903-1904 Abyssinia (Ethiopia)
1903-1914 Panama
1904 Dominican Republic
1904 Tangier
1904-1905 Korea
1906-1909 Cuba
1907 Honduras
1909-1910 Nicaragua
1911-1912 Honduras
1911-1914 China
1912 Cuba
1912 Turkey
1912-1933 Nicaragua
1914 Dominican Republic
1914 Haiti
_1914-1919 Mexico_
1915-1934 Haiti
1916-1924 Dominican Republic
_1917-1918 World War I (Europe)_
1917-1922 Cuba
_1918-1920 Russia_
1918-1921 Panama
1919 Dalmatia
1919 Turkey
1919-1920 Honduras
1925 Panama
1932 El Salvador
_1941-1945 World War II (Europe, North Africa, Asia/Pacific)_
1946 Trieste
_1947-1949 Greece_
1948-1949 Berlin, Germany
1950 Formosa (Taiwan)
_1950-1953 Korea_
1953-1954 Formosa (Taiwan)
_1955-1975 Vietnam_
1956 Egypt
1958 Lebanon
1962 Cuba
1962 Thailand
_1962-1975 Laos_
1964 Congo (Zaire)
_1965 Dominican Republic_
_1965-1973 Cambodia
_1967 Congo (Zaire)
1976 Korea
1978 Congo (Zaire)
1980 Iran
1981 El Salvador
1981 Libya
_1981-1989 Nicaragua_
1982-1983 Egypt
1982-1983 Lebanon
1983 Chad
_1983 Grenada_
1986 Bolivia
1986 Libya
1987-1988 Iran
1988 Panama
1989 Bolivia
1989 Colombia
1989 Libya
1989 Peru
1989 Philippines
_1989-1990 Panama_
1990 Saudi Arabia
1991 Congo (Zaire)
_1991-1992 Kuwait_
_1991-1993 Iraq
_1992-1994 Somalia
1993-1994 Macedonia
1993-1996 Haiti
_1993-2005 Bosnia_
_1995 Serbia_
1996 Liberia
1996 Rwanda
1997-2003 Iraq
1998 Afghanistan
1998 Sudan
_1999-2000 Kosovo_
_1999-2000 Montenegro_
_1999-2000 Serbia_
2000 Yemen
2000-2002 East Timor
2000-2016 Colombia
_2001  Afghanistan_
_2001- Pakistan_
_2001- Somalia_
_2002-2015 Philippines_
_2002- Yemen_
_2003-2011 Iraq
_2004 Haiti
c2004- Kenya
2011 Democratic Republic of the Congo
2011-2017 Uganda
_2011- Libya_
c2012- Central African Republic
c2012- Mali
c2013-2016 South Sudan
c2013- Burkina Faso
c2013- Chad
c2013- Mauritania
c2013- Niger
c2013- Nigeria
2014 Democratic Republic of the Congo
_2014- Iraq_
_2014- Syria_
2015 Democratic Republic of the Congo
c2015- Cameroon
2016 Democratic Republic of the Congo
_2017- Saudi Arabia_
c2017 Tunisia
2019- Philippines

The supreme international crime according to 2017 U.S. media reporting is interferring nonviolently in a democratic election  at least if Russia does it. William Blum, in his book _Rogue State_, lists over 30 times that the United States has done that. Another

.

----------


## Revisor

In a reality-based assessment of U.S. crimes, the serious offenses begin beyond that threshold. Here’s Blum’s list of over 50 foreign leaders whom the United States has attempted to assassinate:


1949 – Kim Koo, Korean opposition leader1950s – CIA/Neo-Nazi hit list of more than 200 political figures in West Germany to be “put out of the way” in the event of a Soviet invasion1950s – Chou En-lai, Prime minister of China, several attempts on his life1950s, 1962 – Sukarno, President of Indonesia1951 – Kim Il Sung, Premier of North Korea1953 – Mohammed Mossadegh, Prime Minister of Iran1950s (mid) – Claro M. Recto, Philippines opposition leader1955 – Jawaharlal Nehru, Prime Minister of India1957 – Gamal Abdul Nasser, President of Egypt1959, 1963, 1969 – Norodom Sihanouk, leader of Cambodia1960 – Brig. Gen. Abdul Karim Kassem, leader of Iraq1950s-70s – Jos Figueres, President of Costa Rica, two attempts on his life1961 – Francois “Papa Doc” Duvalier, leader of Haiti1961 – Patrice Lumumba, Prime Minister of the Congo (Zaire)1961 – Gen. Rafael Trujillo, leader of Dominican Republic1963 – Ngo Dinh Diem, President of South Vietnam1960s-70s – Fidel Castro, President of Cuba, many attempts on his life1960s – Ral Castro, high official in government of Cuba1965 – Francisco Caamao, Dominican Republic opposition leader1965-6 – Charles de Gaulle, President of France1967 – Che Guevara, Cuban leader1970 – Salvador Allende, President of Chile1970 – Gen. Rene Schneider, Commander-in-Chief of Army, Chile1970s, 1981 – General Omar Torrijos, leader of Panama1972 – General Manuel Noriega, Chief of Panama Intelligence1975 – Mobutu Sese Seko, President of Zaire1976 – Michael Manley, Prime Minister of Jamaica1980-1986 – Muammar Qaddafi, leader of Libya, several plots and attempts upon his life1982 – Ayatollah Khomeini, leader of Iran1983 – Gen. Ahmed Dlimi, Moroccan Army commander1983 – Miguel d’Escoto, Foreign Minister of Nicaragua1984 – The nine comandantes of the Sandinista National Directorate1985 – Sheikh Mohammed Hussein Fadlallah, Lebanese Shiite leader (80 people killed in the attempt)1991 – Saddam Hussein, leader of Iraq1993 – Mohamed Farah Aideed, prominent clan leader of Somalia1998, 2001-2 – Osama bin Laden, leading Islamic militant1999 – Slobodan Milosevic, President of Yugoslavia2002 – Gulbuddin Hekmatyar, Afghan Islamic leader and warlord2003 – Saddam Hussein and his two sons2011 – Muammar Qaddafi, leader of Libya

Let me know of any updates or corrections, and I’ll add them.

Thanks to Said Zulficar for pointing out the need to add Jaime Roldos, President of Ecuador, assassinated May 1981. John Perkins, in his book _Touching the Jaguar,_ makes a case that both Jaime Roldos of Ecuador and Omar Torrijos of Panama (also in 1981) were very likely U.S.-backed assassinations.

According to the evidence in Nicholson Baker’s 2020 book _Baseless_, we also need to add the 1948 assassination of Jorge Gaitán in Colombia.

Here is Blum’s list of U.S. attempts to overthrow governments (* indicates success):


China 1949 to early 1960sAlbania 1949-53East Germany 1950sIran 1953 *Guatemala 1954 *Costa Rica mid-1950sSyria 1956-7Egypt 1957Indonesia 1957-8British Guiana 1953-64 *Iraq 1963 *North Vietnam 1945-73Cambodia 1955-70 *Laos 1958 *, 1959 *, 1960 *Ecuador 1960-63 *Congo 1960 *France 1965Brazil 1962-64 *Dominican Republic 1963 *Cuba 1959 to presentBolivia 1964 *Indonesia 1965 *Ghana 1966 *Chile 1964-73 *Greece 1967 *Costa Rica 1970-71Bolivia 1971 *Australia 1973-75 *Angola 1975, 1980sZaire 1975Portugal 1974-76 *Jamaica 1976-80 *Seychelles 1979-81Chad 1981-82 *Grenada 1983 *South Yemen 1982-84Suriname 1982-84Fiji 1987 *Libya 1980sNicaragua 1981-90 *Panama 1989 *Bulgaria 1990 *Albania 1991 *Iraq 1991Afghanistan 1980s *Somalia 1993Yugoslavia 1999-2000 *Ecuador 2000 *Afghanistan 2001 *Venezuela 2002 *Iraq 2003 *Haiti 2004 *Somalia 2007 to presentHonduras 2009Libya 2011 *Syria 2012Ukraine 2014 *
[arguably, Syria 1949 needs to be added to this list. –DS]

The above list does not include numerous coups by U.S.-trained fighters, such as (other than Honduras) those discussed here: “from Isaac Zida of Burkina Faso, Haiti’s Philippe Biamby, and Yahya Jammeh of The Gambia to Egypt’s Abdel-Fattah el-Sisi, Mohammad Zia-ul-Haq of Pakistan, and the IMET-educated leaders of the 2009 coup in Honduras, not to mention Mali’s Amadou Sanogo.” These are just in very recent years, by no means a complete list, though the Haiti coup referenced here was earlier than the one included in the list above.
We might want to add Venezuela 2018. We should certainly add Bolivia 2019. Also Venezuela 2019. And Venezuela 2020.

Here is Blum’s list of nations bombed by the United States:


Korea and China 1950-53 (Korean War)Guatemala 1954Indonesia 1958Cuba 1959-1961Guatemala 1960Congo 1964Laos 1964-73Vietnam 1961-73Cambodia 1969-70Guatemala 1967-69Grenada 1983Lebanon 1983, 1984 (both Lebanese and Syrian targets)Libya 1986El Salvador 1980sNicaragua 1980sIran 1987Panama 1989Iraq 1991 (Persian Gulf War)Kuwait 1991Somalia 1993Bosnia 1994, 1995Sudan 1998Afghanistan 1998Yugoslavia 1999Yemen 2002Iraq 1991-2003 (US/UK on regular basis)Iraq 2003-2015Afghanistan 2001-2015Pakistan 2007-2015Somalia 2007-8, 2011Yemen 2009, 2011Libya 2011, 2015Syria 2014-2016

[Drone strikes in the Philippines should be added to this list. As perhaps should be all the islands and territories destroyed by test bombings. –DS]

Blum adds these further bombings:

Iran, April 2003 – hit by US missiles during bombing of Iraq, killing at least one person
Pakistan, 2002-03 – bombed by US planes several times as part of combat against the Taliban and other opponents of the US occupation of Afghanistan
China, 1999 – its heavily bombed embassy in Belgrade is legally Chinese territory, and it appears rather certain that the bombing was no accident (see chapter 25 of Rogue State)
France, 1986 – After the French government refused the use of its air space to US warplanes headed for a bombing raid on Libya, the planes were forced to take another, longer route; when they reached Libya they bombed so close to the French embassy that the building was damaged and all communication links knocked out.
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, May 13, 1985 – A bomb dropped by a police helicopter burned down an entire block, some 60 homes destroyed, 11 dead, including several small children. The police, the mayor’s office, and the FBI were all involved in this effort to evict a black organization called MOVE from the house they lived in.
If we add in other missing instances and go back to and prior to WWII the list starts to look like this:
Dominican Republic 1915 – 1935
Haiti 1915 – 1934
Logan County, West Virginia 1921
Tulsa, Oklahoma 1921
Honduras 1924, 1925
Nicaragua 1927 – 1933
Algeria, Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, China, Crete, Czechoslovakia, France, Germany, Greece, Guam, Hungary, Indonesia, Italy, Japan, Libya, Luxembourg, Morocco, Myanmar (Burma), Netherlands, New Guinea and the Solomon Islands, Okinawa, Philippines, Poland, Romania, Saipan, Taiwan (Formosa), Thailand, Tinian, Tunisia, Vietnam (French Indochina), Yugoslavia 1941 – 1945
Marshall Islands, Republic of Kiribati, Alaska, Nevada, Colorado, Mississippi, New Mexico nuclear testing 1945 – 1962
Korea and China 1950 – 1953
Guatemala 1954
Indonesia 1958
Cuba 1959 – 1961
Guatemala 1960
Congo 1964
Laos 1964 – 1973
Vietnam 1961 – 1973
Cambodia 1969 – 1970
Guatemala 1967 – 1969
El Salvador 1980s
Nicaragua 1980s
Grenada 1983
Lebanon 1983, 1984
Libya 1986
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 1985
Iran 1987
Panama 1989
Kuwait 1991
Iraq 1991 – 2017
Somalia 1993
Bosnia 1994, 1995
Sudan 1998
Afghanistan 1998
Yugoslavia 1999
Afghanistan 2001 – 2017
Yemen 2002
Pakistan 2002 – 2003
Iran 2003
Pakistan 2007 – 2017
Somalia 2007 – 2008, 2011
Yemen 2009, 2011, 2016-2017
Libya 2011, 2015 – 2017
Philippines 2012
Syria 2014 – 2017

Then there’s Blum’s list of instances of the United States attempting to suppress a populist or nationalist movement (* indicates success):


China – 1945-49France – 1947 *Italy – 1947-1970s *Greece – 1947-49 *Philippines – 1945-53 *Korea – 1945-53 *Haiti – 1959 *Laos – 1957-73Vietnam – 1961-73Thailand – 1965-73 *Peru – 1965 *Dominican Republic – 1965 *Uruguay – 1969-72 *South Africa – 1960s-1980sEast Timor – 1975-1999 *Philippines – 1970s-1990s *El Salvador – 1980-92 *Colombia – 1990s to early 2000s *Peru – 1997 *Iraq – 2003 to present *

----------


## Revisor

Zoltan Grossman provides the following list of all variety of hostile actions:

IRAN 1946, Nuclear threat, Soviet troops told to leave north.
YUGOSLAVIA 1946, Nuclear threat, naval Response to shoot-down of U.S. plane.
URUGUAY 1947, Nuclear threat, Bombers deployed as show of strength.
GREECE 1947-49, Command operation, U.S. directs extreme-right in civil war.
GERMANY 1948, Nuclear Threat, Atomic-capable bombers guard Berlin Airlift.
CHINA 1948-49, Troops/Marines evacuate Americans before Communist victory.
PHILIPPINES 1948-54, Command operation, CIA directs war against Huk Rebellion.
PUERTO RICO 1950, Command operation, Independence rebellion crushed in Ponce.
KOREA 1951-53 (-?), Troops, naval, bombing , nuclear threats, U.S./So. Korea fights China/No. Korea to stalemate; A-bomb threat in 1950, and against China in 1953. Still have bases.
IRAN 1953, Command Operation, CIA overthrows democracy, installs Shah.
VIETNAM 1954, Nuclear threat, French offered bombs to use against seige.
GUATEMALA 1954, Command operation, bombing, nuclear threat CIA directs exile invasion after new gov’t nationalized U.S. company lands; bombers based in Nicaragua.
EGYPT 1956, Nuclear threat, troops Soviets told to keep out of Suez crisis; Marines evacuate foreigners.
LEBANON l958, Troops, naval Army & Marine occupation against rebels.
IRAQ 1958, Nuclear threat, Iraq warned against invading Kuwait.
CHINA l958 Nuclear threat, China told not to move on Taiwan isles.
PANAMA 1958 Troops, Flag protests erupt into confrontation.
VIETNAM l960-75 Troops, naval, bombing, nuclear threats Fought South Vietnam revolt & North Vietnam, one million killed in longest U.S. war; atomic bomb threats in l968 and l969.
CUBA l961 Command operation, CIA-directed exile invasion fails.
GERMANY l961 Nuclear threat, Alert during Berlin Wall crisis.
LAOS 1962 Command operation, Military buildup during guerrilla war.
CUBA l962 Nuclear threat, naval Blockade during missile crisis; near-war with Soviet Union.
IRAQ 1963 Command operation, CIA organizes coup that killed president, brings Ba’ath Party to power, and Saddam Hussein back from exile to be head of the secret service.
PANAMA l964, Troops Panamanians shot for urging canal’s return.
INDONESIA l965, Command operation, Million killed in CIA-assisted army coup.
DOMINICAN REPUBLIC 1965-66, Troops, bombing Army & Marines land during election campaign.
GUATEMALA l966-67, Command operation, Green Berets intervene against rebels.
DETROIT l967, Troops, Army battles African Americans, 43 killed.
UNITED STATES l968 Troops After King is shot; over 21,000 soldiers in cities.
CAMBODIA l969-75, Bombing, troops, naval Up to 2 million killed in decade of bombing, starvation, and political chaos.
OMAN l970, Command operation, U.S. directs Iranian marine invasion.
LAOS l971-73, Command operation, bombing U.S. directs South Vietnamese invasion; “carpet-bombs” countryside.
SOUTH DAKOTA, l973 Command operation, Army directs Wounded Knee siege of Lakotas.
MIDEAST 1973, Nuclear threat, World-wide alert during Mideast War.
CHILE 1973, Command operation, CIA-backed coup ousts elected marxist president.
CAMBODIA l975, Troops, bombing Gassing of captured ship Mayagez, 28 troops die when copter shot down.
ANGOLA l976-9,2 Command operation, CIA assists South African-backed rebels.
IRAN l980 Troops, nuclear threat, aborted bombing Raid to rescue Embassy hostages; 8 troops die in copter-plane crash. Soviets warned not to get involved in revolution.
LIBYA l981, Naval jets Two Libyan jets shot down in maneuvers.
EL SALVADOR l981-92 , Command operation, troops Advisors, overflights aid anti-rebel war, soldiers briefly involved in hostage clash.
NICARAGUA l981-90, Command operation, naval CIA directs exile (Contra) invasions, plants harbor mines against revolution.
LEBANON l982-84, Naval, bombing, troops Marines expel PLO and back Phalangists, Navy bombs and shells Muslim positions. 241 Marines killed when Shi’a rebel bombs barracks.
GRENADA l983-84, Troops, bombing Invasion four years after revolution.
HONDURAS, l983-89, Troops, Maneuvers help build bases near borders.
IRAN, l984 Jets, Two Iranian jets shot down over Persian Gulf.
LIBYA l986 Bombing, naval Air strikes to topple Qaddafi gov’t.
BOLIVIA 1986 Troops, Army assists raids on cocaine region.
IRAN l987-88 Naval bombing, US intervenes on side of Iraq in war, defending reflagged tankers and shooting down civilian jet.
LIBYA 1989, Naval jets, Two Libyan jets shot down.
VIRGIN ISLANDS 1989, Troops, St. Croix Black unrest after storm.
PHILIPPINES 1989, Jets Air, cover provided for government against coup.
PANAMA 1989, Troops, bombing, Nationalist government ousted by 27,000 soldiers, leaders arrested, 2000+ killed.
LIBERIA 1990, Troops, Foreigners evacuated during civil war.
SAUDI ARABIA, 1990-91, Troops, jets Iraq countered after invading Kuwait. 540,000 troops also stationed in Oman, Qatar, Bahrain, UAE, Israel.
IRAQ 1990-91 Bombing, troops, naval Blockade of Iraqi and Jordanian ports, air strikes; 200,000+ killed in invasion of Iraq and Kuwait; large-scale destruction of Iraqi military.
KUWAIT 1991 Naval, bombing, troops Kuwait royal family returned to throne.
IRAQ 1991-2003 Bombing, naval No-fly zone over Kurdish north, Shiite south; constant air strikes and naval-enforced economic sanctions
LOS ANGELES 1992 Troops Army, Marines deployed against anti-police uprising.
SOMALIA 1992-94 Troops, naval, bombing U.S.-led United Nations occupation during civil war; raids against one Mogadishu faction.
YUGOSLAVIA 1992-94 Naval NATO blockade of Serbia and Montenegro.
BOSNIA 1993-? Jets, bombing No-fly zone patrolled in civil war; downed jets, bombed Serbs.
HAITI 1994 Troops, naval Blockade against military government; troops restore President Aristide to office three years after coup.
ZAIRE (CONGO) 1996-97 Troops Troops at Rwandan Hutu refugee camps, in area where Congo revolution begins.
LIBERIA 1997 Troops Soldiers under fire during evacuation of foreigners.
ALBANIA 1997 Troops Soldiers under fire during evacuation of foreigners.
SUDAN 1998 Missiles Attack on pharmaceutical plant alleged to be “terrorist” nerve gas plant.
AFGHANISTAN 1998 Missiles Attack on former CIA training camps used by Islamic fundamentalist groups alleged to have attacked embassies.
IRAQ 1998 Bombing, Missiles Four days of intensive air strikes after weapons inspectors allege Iraqi obstructions.
YUGOSLAVIA 1999 Bombing, Missiles Heavy NATO air strikes after Serbia declines to withdraw from Kosovo. NATO occupation of Kosovo.
YEMEN 2000 Naval USS Cole, docked in Aden, bombed.
MACEDONIA 2001 Troops NATO forces deployed to move and disarm Albanian rebels.
UNITED STATES 2001 Jets, naval Reaction to hijacker attacks on New York, DC
AFGHANISTAN 2001-? Troops, bombing, missiles Massive U.S. mobilization to overthrow Taliban, hunt Al Qaeda fighters, install Karzai regime, and battle Taliban insurgency. More than 30,000 U.S. troops and numerous private security contractors carry our occupation.
YEMEN 2002 Missiles Predator drone missile attack on Al Qaeda, including a US citizen.
PHILIPPINES 2002-? Troops, naval Training mission for Philippine military fighting Abu Sayyaf rebels evolves into combat missions in Sulu Archipelago, west of Mindanao.
COLOMBIA 2003-? Troops US special forces sent to rebel zone to back up Colombian military protecting oil pipeline.
IRAQ 2003-11 Troops, naval, bombing, missiles Saddam regime toppled in Baghdad. More than 250,000 U.S. personnel participate in invasion. US and UK forces occupy country and battle Sunni and Shi’ite insurgencies. More than 160,000 troops and numerous private contractors carry out occupation and build large permanent bases.
LIBERIA 2003 Troops Brief involvement in peacekeeping force as rebels drove out leader.
HAITI 2004-05 Troops, naval Marines & Army land after right-wing rebels oust elected President Aristide, who was advised to leave by Washington.
PAKISTAN 2005-? Missiles, bombing, covert operation CIA missile and air strikes and Special Forces raids on alleged Al Qaeda and Taliban refuge villages kill multiple civilians. Drone attacks also on Pakistani Mehsud network.
SOMALIA 2006-? Missiles, naval, troops, command operation Special Forces advise Ethiopian invasion that topples Islamist government; AC-130 strikes, Cruise missile attacks and helicopter raids against Islamist rebels; naval blockade against “pirates” and insurgents.
SYRIA 2008 Troops Special Forces in helicopter raid 5 miles from Iraq kill 8 Syrian civilians
YEMEN 2009-? Missiles, command operation Cruise missile attack on Al Qaeda kills 49 civilians; Yemeni military assaults on rebels
LIBYA 2011-? Bombing, missiles, troops, command operation NATO coordinates air strikes and missile attacks against Qaddafi government during uprising by rebel army. Periodic Special Forces raids against Islamist insurgents.
IRAQ 2014-? Bombing, missiles, troops, command operation
Air strikes and Special Forces intervene against Islamic State insurgents; training Iraqi and Kurdish troops.
SYRIA 2014-? Bombing, missiles, troops, command operation
Air strikes and Special Forces intervene against Islamic State insurgents; training other Syrian insurgents. Missile strikes against Syrian military begin April 2017.

----------


## Revisor

Now, here’s James Lucas’ list of victims of U.S. wars
(His footnotes are here.)

37 VICTIM NATIONS
*
Afghanistan*
The U.S. is responsible for between 1 and 1.8 million deaths during the war between the Soviet Union and Afghanistan, by luring the Soviet Union into invading that nation. (1,2,3,4)

The Soviet Union had friendly relations its neighbor, Afghanistan, which had a secular government. The Soviets feared that if that government became fundamentalist this change could spill over into the Soviet Union.

In 1998, in an interview with the Parisian publication Le Novel Observateur, Zbigniew Brzezinski, adviser to President Carter, admitted that he had been responsible for instigating aid to the Mujahadeen in Afghanistan which caused the Soviets to invade. In his own words:

According to the official version of history, CIA aid to the Mujahadeen began during 1980, that is to say, after the Soviet army invaded Afghanistan on 24 December 1979. But the reality, secretly guarded until now, is completely otherwise. Indeed, it was July 3, 1979 that President Carter signed the first directive for secret aid to the opponents of the pro-Soviet regime in Kabul. And that very day, I wrote a note to the President in which I explained to him that in my opinion this aid was going to induce a Soviet military intervention. (5,1,6)
B
rzezinski justified laying this trap, since he said it gave the Soviet Union its Vietnam and caused the breakup of the Soviet Union. “Regret what?” he said. “That secret operation was an excellent idea. It had the effect of drawing the Russians into the Afghan trap and you want me to regret it?” (7)

The CIA spent 5 to 6 billion dollars on its operation in Afghanistan in order to bleed the Soviet Union. (1,2,3) When that 10-year war ended over a million people were dead and Afghan heroin had captured 60% of the U.S. market. (4)

The U.S. has been responsible directly for about 12,000 deaths in Afghanistan many of which resulted from bombing in retaliation for the attacks on U.S. property on September 11, 2001. Subsequently U.S. troops invaded that country. (4)

*Angola*
An indigenous armed struggle against Portuguese rule in Angola began in 1961. In 1977 an Angolan government was recognized by the U.N., although the U.S. was one of the few nations that opposed this action. In 1986 Uncle Sam approved material assistance to UNITA, a group that was trying to overthrow the government. Even today this struggle, which has involved many nations at times, continues.

U.S. intervention was justified to the U.S. public as a reaction to the intervention of 50,000 Cuban troops in Angola. However, according to Piero Gleijeses, a history professor at Johns Hopkins University the reverse was true. The Cuban intervention came as a result of a CIA – financed covert invasion via neighboring Zaire and a drive on the Angolan capital by the U.S. ally, South Africa1,2,3). (Three estimates of deaths range from 300,000 to 750,000 (4,5,6)
*
Argentina: See South America: Operation Condor*
*
Bangladesh: See Pakistan*
*
Bolivia*
Hugo Banzer was the leader of a repressive regime in Bolivia in the 1970s. The U.S. had been disturbed when a previous leader nationalized the tin mines and distributed land to Indian peasants. Later that action to benefit the poor was reversed.

Banzer, who was trained at the U.S.-operated School of the Americas in Panama and later at Fort Hood, Texas, came back from exile frequently to confer with U.S. Air Force Major Robert Lundin. In 1971 he staged a successful coup with the help of the U.S. Air Force radio system. In the first years of his dictatorship he received twice as military assistance from the U.S. as in the previous dozen years together.

A few years later the Catholic Church denounced an army massacre of striking tin workers in 1975, Banzer, assisted by information provided by the CIA, was able to target and locate leftist priests and nuns. His anti-clergy strategy, known as the Banzer Plan, was adopted by nine other Latin American dictatorships in 1977. (2) He has been accused of being responsible for 400 deaths during his tenure. (1)
*
Also see: See South America: Operation Condor*
*
Brazil: See South America: Operation Condor*
*
Cambodia*

U.S. bombing of Cambodia had already been underway for several years in secret under the Johnson and Nixon administrations, but when President Nixon openly began bombing in preparation for a land assault on Cambodia it caused major protests in the U.S. against the Vietnam War.

There is little awareness today of the scope of these bombings and the human suffering involved.

Immense damage was done to the villages and cities of Cambodia, causing refugees and internal displacement of the population. This unstable situation enabled the Khmer Rouge, a small political party led by Pol Pot, to assume power. Over the years we have repeatedly heard about the Khmer Rouge’s role in the deaths of millions in Cambodia without any acknowledgement being made this mass killing was made possible by the the U.S. bombing of that nation which destabilized it by death , injuries, hunger and dislocation of its people.

So the U.S. bears responsibility not only for the deaths from the bombings but also for those resulting from the activities of the Khmer Rouge – a total of about 2.5 million people. Even when Vietnam latrer invaded Cambodia in 1979 the CIA was still supporting the Khmer Rouge. (1,2,3)
*
Also see Vietnam*
*
Chad*

An estimated 40,000 people in Chad were killed and as many as 200,000 tortured by a government, headed by Hissen Habre who was brought to power in June, 1982 with the help of CIA money and arms. He remained in power for eight years. (1,2)

Human Rights Watch claimed that Habre was responsible for thousands of killings. In 2001, while living in Senegal, he was almost tried for crimes committed by him in Chad. However, a court there blocked these proceedings. Then human rights people decided to pursue the case in Belgium, because some of Habre’s torture victims lived there. The U.S., in June 2003, told Belgium that it risked losing its status as host to NATO’s headquarters if it allowed such a legal proceeding to happen. So the result was that the law that allowed victims to file complaints in Belgium for atrocities committed abroad was repealed. However, two months later a new law was passed which made special provision for the continuation of the case against Habre.
*
Chile*
The CIA intervened in Chile’s 1958 and 1964 elections. In 1970 a socialist candidate, Salvador Allende, was elected president. The CIA wanted to incite a military coup to prevent his inauguration, but the Chilean army’s chief of staff, General Rene Schneider, opposed this action. The CIA then planned, along with some people in the Chilean military, to assassinate Schneider. This plot failed and Allende took office. President Nixon was not to be dissuaded and he ordered the CIA to create a coup climate: “Make the economy scream,” he said.

What followed were guerilla warfare, arson, bombing, sabotage and terror. ITT and other U.S. corporations with Chilean holdings sponsored demonstrations and strikes. Finally, on September 11, 1973 Allende died either by suicide or by assassination. At that time Henry Kissinger, U.S. Secretary of State, said the following regarding Chile: “I don’t see why we need to stand by and watch a country go communist because of the irresponsibility of its own people.” (1)

During 17 years of terror under Allende’s successor, General Augusto Pinochet, an estimated 3,000 Chileans were killed and many others were tortured or “disappeared.” (2,3,4,5)
*
Also see South America: Operation Condor*
*
China An estimated 900,000 Chinese died during the Korean War.* 
*
For more information, See: Korea.*
*
Colombia*
One estimate is that 67,000 deaths have occurred from the 1960s to recent years due to support by the U.S. of Colombian state terrorism. (1)

According to a 1994 Amnesty International report, more than 20,000 people were killed for political reasons in Colombia since 1986, mainly by the military and its paramilitary allies. Amnesty alleged that “U.S.- supplied military equipment, ostensibly delivered for use against narcotics traffickers, was being used by the Colombian military to commit abuses in the name of “counter-insurgency.” (2) In 2002 another estimate was made that 3,500 people die each year in a U.S. funded civilian war in Colombia. (3)

In 1996 Human Rights Watch issued a report “Assassination Squads in Colombia” which revealed that CIA agents went to Colombia in 1991 to help the military to train undercover agents in anti-subversive activity. (4,5)
In recent years the U.S. government has provided assistance under Plan Colombia. The Colombian government has been charged with using most of the funds for destruction of crops and support of the paramilitary group.
*
Cuba*
In the Bay of Pigs invasion of Cuba on April 18, 1961 which ended after 3 days, 114 of the invading force were killed, 1,189 were taken prisoners and a few escaped to waiting U.S. ships. (1) The captured exiles were quickly tried, a few executed and the rest sentenced to thirty years in prison for treason. These exiles were released after 20 months in exchange for $53 million in food and medicine.

Some people estimate that the number of Cuban forces killed range from 2,000, to 4,000. Another estimate is that 1,800 Cuban forces were killed on an open highway by napalm. This appears to have been a precursor of the Highway of Death in Iraq in 1991 when U.S. forces mercilessly annihilated large numbers of Iraqis on a highway. (2)

----------


## Revisor

*Democratic Republic of Congo (formerly Zaire)*
The beginning of massive violence was instigated in this country in 1879 by its colonizer King Leopold of Belgium. The Congo’s population was reduced by 10 million people over a period of 20 years which some have referred to as “Leopold’s Genocide.” (1) The U.S. has been responsible for about a third of that many deaths in that nation in the more recent past. (2)

In 1960 the Congo became an independent state with Patrice Lumumba being its first prime minister. He was assassinated with the CIA being implicated, although some say that his murder was actually the responsibility of Belgium. (3) But nevertheless, the CIA was planning to kill him. (4) Before his assassination the CIA sent one of its scientists, Dr. Sidney Gottlieb, to the Congo carrying “lethal biological material” intended for use in Lumumba’s assassination. This virus would have been able to produce a fatal disease indigenous to the Congo area of Africa and was transported in a diplomatic pouch.

Much of the time in recent years there has been a civil war within the Democratic Republic of Congo, fomented often by the U.S. and other nations, including neighboring nations. (5)

In April 1977, Newsday reported that the CIA was secretly supporting efforts to recruit several hundred mercenaries in the U.S. and Great Britain to serve alongside Zaire’s army. In that same year the U.S. provided $15 million of military supplies to the Zairian President Mobutu to fend off an invasion by a rival group operating in Angola. (6)

In May 1979, the U.S. sent several million dollars of aid to Mobutu who had been condemned 3 months earlier by the U.S. State Department for human rights violations. (7) During the Cold War the U.S. funneled over 300 million dollars in weapons into Zaire (8,9) $100 million in military training was provided to him. (2) In 2001 it was reported to a U.S. congressional committee that American companies, including one linked to former President George Bush Sr., were stoking the Congo for monetary gains. There is an international battle over resources in that country with over 125 companies and individuals being implicated. One of these substances is coltan, which is used in the manufacture of cell phones. (2)
*
Dominican Republic*
In 1962, Juan Bosch became president of the Dominican Republic. He advocated such programs as land reform and public works programs. This did not bode well for his future relationship with the U.S., and after only 7 months in office, he was deposed by a CIA coup. In 1965 when a group was trying to reinstall him to his office President Johnson said, “This Bosch is no good.” Assistant Secretary of State Thomas Mann replied “He’s no good at all. If we don’t get a decent government in there, Mr. President, we get another Bosch. It’s just going to be another sinkhole.” Two days later a U.S. invasion started and 22,000 soldiers and marines entered the Dominican Republic and about 3,000 Dominicans died during the fighting. The cover excuse for doing this was that this was done to protect foreigners there. (1,2,3,4)

*East Timor*
In December 1975, Indonesia invaded East Timor. This incursion was launched the day after U.S. President Gerald Ford and Secretary of State Henry Kissinger had left Indonesia where they had given President Suharto permission to use American arms, which under U.S. law, could not be used for aggression. Daniel Moynihan, U.S. ambassador to the UN. said that the U.S. wanted “things to turn out as they did.” (1,2) The result was an estimated 200,000 dead out of a population of 700,000. (1,2)

Sixteen years later, on November 12, 1991, two hundred and seventeen East Timorese protesters in Dili, many of them children, marching from a memorial service, were gunned down by Indonesian Kopassus shock troops who were headed by U.S.- trained commanders Prabowo Subianto (son in law of General Suharto) and Kiki Syahnakri. Trucks were seen dumping bodies into the sea. (5)
*
El Salvador*
The civil war from 1981 to1992 in El Salvador was financed by $6 billion in U.S. aid given to support the government in its efforts to crush a movement to bring social justice to the people in that nation of about 8 million people. (1)

During that time U.S. military advisers demonstrated methods of torture on teenage prisoners, according to an interview with a deserter from the Salvadoran army published in the New York Times. This former member of the Salvadoran National Guard testified that he was a member of a squad of twelve who found people who they were told were guerillas and tortured them. Part of the training he received was in torture at a U.S. location somewhere in Panama. (2)

About 900 villagers were massacred in the village of El Mozote in 1981. Ten of the twelve El Salvadoran government soldiers cited as participating in this act were graduates of the School of the Americas operated by the U.S. (2) They were only a small part of about 75,000 people killed during that civil war. (1)

According to a 1993 United Nations’ Truth Commission report, over 96 % of the human rights violations carried out during the war were committed by the Salvadoran army or the paramilitary deaths squads associated with the Salvadoran army. (3)

That commission linked graduates of the School of the Americas to many notorious killings. The New York Times and the Washington Post followed with scathing articles. In 1996, the White House Oversight Board issued a report that supported many of the charges against that school made by Rev. Roy Bourgeois, head of the School of the Americas Watch. That same year the Pentagon released formerly classified reports indicating that graduates were trained in killing, extortion, and physical abuse for interrogations, false imprisonment and other methods of control. (4)

*Grenada*
The CIA began to destabilize Grenada in 1979 after Maurice Bishop became president, partially because he refused to join the quarantine of Cuba. The campaign against him resulted in his overthrow and the invasion by the U.S. of Grenada on October 25, 1983, with about 277 people dying. (1,2) It was fallaciously charged that an airport was being built in Grenada that could be used to attack the U.S. and it was also erroneously claimed that the lives of American medical students on that island were in danger.

*Guatemala*
In 1951 Jacobo Arbenz was elected president of Guatemala. He appropriated some unused land operated by the United Fruit Company and compensated the company. (1,2) That company then started a campaign to paint Arbenz as a tool of an international conspiracy and hired about 300 mercenaries who sabotaged oil supplies and trains. (3) In 1954 a CIA-orchestrated coup put him out of office and he left the country. During the next 40 years various regimes killed thousands of people.

In 1999 the Washington Post reported that an Historical Clarification Commission concluded that over 200,000 people had been killed during the civil war and that there had been 42,000 individual human rights violations, 29,000 of them fatal, 92% of which were committed by the army. The commission further reported that the U.S. government and the CIA had pressured the Guatemalan government into suppressing the guerilla movement by ruthless means. (4,5)

According to the Commission between 1981 and 1983 the military government of Guatemala – financed and supported by the U.S. government – destroyed some four hundred Mayan villages in a campaign of genocide. (4)
One of the documents made available to the commission was a 1966 memo from a U.S. State Department official, which described how a “safe house” was set up in the palace for use by Guatemalan security agents and their U.S. contacts. This was the headquarters for the Guatemalan “dirty war” against leftist insurgents and suspected allies. (2)

*Haiti*
From 1957 to 1986 Haiti was ruled by Papa Doc Duvalier and later by his son. During that time their private terrorist force killed between 30,000 and 100,000 people. (1) Millions of dollars in CIA subsidies flowed into Haiti during that time, mainly to suppress popular movements, (2) although most American military aid to the country, according to William Blum, was covertly channeled through Israel.

Reportedly, governments after the second Duvalier reign were responsible for an even larger number of fatalities, and the influence on Haiti by the U.S., particularly through the CIA, has continued. The U.S. later forced out of the presidential office a black Catholic priest, Jean Bertrand Aristide, even though he was elected with 67% of the vote in the early 1990s. The wealthy white class in Haiti opposed him in this predominantly black nation, because of his social programs designed to help the poor and end corruption. (3) Later he returned to office, but that did not last long. He was forced by the U.S. to leave office and now lives in South Africa.
*
Honduras*
In the 1980s the CIA supported Battalion 316 in Honduras, which kidnapped, tortured and killed hundreds of its citizens. Torture equipment and manuals were provided by CIA Argentinean personnel who worked with U.S. agents in the training of the Hondurans. Approximately 400 people lost their lives. (1,2) This is another instance of torture in the world sponsored by the U.S. (3)

Battalion 316 used shock and suffocation devices in interrogations in the 1980s. Prisoners often were kept naked and, when no longer useful, killed and buried in unmarked graves. Declassified documents and other sources show that the CIA and the U.S. Embassy knew of numerous crimes, including murder and torture, yet continued to support Battalion 316 and collaborate with its leaders.” (4)

Honduras was a staging ground in the early 1980s for the Contras who were trying to overthrow the socialist Sandinista government in Nicaragua. John D. Negroponte, currently Deputy Secretary of State, was our embassador when our military aid to Honduras rose from $4 million to $77.4 million per year. Negroponte denies having had any knowledge of these atrocities during his tenure. However, his predecessor in that position, Jack R. Binns, had reported in 1981 that he was deeply concerned at increasing evidence of officially sponsored/sanctioned assassinations. (5)
*
Hungary*
In 1956 Hungary, a Soviet satellite nation, revolted against the Soviet Union. During the uprising broadcasts by the U.S. Radio Free Europe into Hungary sometimes took on an aggressive tone, encouraging the rebels to believe that Western support was imminent, and even giving tactical advice on how to fight the Soviets. Their hopes were raised then dashed by these broadcasts which cast an even darker shadow over the Hungarian tragedy.“ (1) The Hungarian and Soviet death toll was about 3,000 and the revolution was crushed. (2)
*
Indonesia*
In 1965, in Indonesia, a coup replaced General Sukarno with General Suharto as leader. The U.S. played a role in that change of government. Robert Martens,a former officer in the U.S. embassy in Indonesia, described how U.S. diplomats and CIA officers provided up to 5,000 names to Indonesian Army death squads in 1965 and checked them off as they were killed or captured. Martens admitted that “I probably have a lot of blood on my hands, but that’s not all bad. There’s a time when you have to strike hard at a decisive moment.” (1,2,3) Estimates of the number of deaths range from 500,000 to 3 million. (4,5,6)

From 1993 to 1997 the U.S. provided Jakarta with almost $400 million in economic aid and sold tens of million of dollars of weaponry to that nation. U.S. Green Berets provided training for the Indonesia’s elite force which was responsible for many of atrocities in East Timor. (3)
*
Iran*
Iran lost about 262,000 people in the war against Iraq from 1980 to 1988. (1) See Iraq for more information about that war.

On July 3, 1988 the U.S. Navy ship, the Vincennes, was operating withing Iranian waters providing military support for Iraq during the Iran-Iraq war. During a battle against Iranian gunboats it fired two missiles at an Iranian Airbus, which was on a routine civilian flight. All 290 civilian on board were killed. (2,3)

----------


## Revisor

*Iraq*
*A. The Iraq-Iran War lasted from 1980 to 1988 and during that time there were about 105,000 Iraqi deaths according to the Washington Post. (1,2)
*
According to Howard Teicher, a former National Security Council official, the U.S. provided the Iraqis with billions of dollars in credits and helped Iraq in other ways such as making sure that Iraq had military equipment including biological agents This surge of help for Iraq came as Iran seemed to be winning the war and was close to Basra. (1) The U.S. was not adverse to both countries weakening themselves as a result of the war, but it did not appear to want either side to win.

*B: The U.S.-Iraq War and the Sanctions Against Iraq extended from 1990 to 2003.*
Iraq invaded Kuwait on August 2, 1990 and the U.S. responded by demanding that Iraq withdraw, and four days later the U.N. levied international sanctions.

Iraq had reason to believe that the U.S. would not object to its invasion of Kuwait, since U.S. Ambassador to Iraq, April Glaspie, had told Saddam Hussein that the U.S. had no position on the dispute that his country had with Kuwait. So the green light was given, but it seemed to be more of a trap.

As a part of the public relations strategy to energize the American public into supporting an attack against Iraq the daughter of the Kuwaiti ambassador to the U.S. falsely testified before Congress that Iraqi troops were pulling the plugs on incubators in Iraqi hospitals. (1) This contributed to a war frenzy in the U.S.

The U.S. air assault started on January 17, 1991 and it lasted for 42 days. On February 23 President H.W. Bush ordered the U.S. ground assault to begin. The invasion took place with much needless killing of Iraqi military personnel. Only about 150 American military personnel died compared to about 200,000 Iraqis. Some of the Iraqis were mercilessly killed on the Highway of Death and about 400 tons of depleted uranium were left in that nation by the U.S. (2,3)

Other deaths later were from delayed deaths due to wounds, civilians killed, those killed by effects of damage of the Iraqi water treatment facilities and other aspects of its damaged infrastructure and by the sanctions.
In 1995 the Food and Agriculture Organization of the U.N. reported that U.N sanctions against on Iraq had been responsible for the deaths of more than 560,000 children since 1990. (5)

Leslie Stahl on the TV Program 60 Minutes in 1996 mentioned to Madeleine Albright, U.S. Ambassador to the U.N. “We have heard that a half million children have died. I mean, that’s more children than died in Hiroshima. And – and you know, is the price worth it?” Albright replied “I think this is a very hard choice, but the price – we think is worth it.” (4)

In 1999 UNICEF reported that 5,000 children died each month as a result of the sanction and the War with the U.S. (6)

Richard Garfield later estimated that the more likely number of excess deaths among children under five years of age from 1990 through March 1998 to be 227,000 – double those of the previous decade. Garfield estimated that the numbers to be 350,000 through 2000 (based in part on result of another study). (7)

However, there are limitations to his study. His figures were not updated for the remaining three years of the sanctions. Also, two other somewhat vulnerable age groups were not studied: young children above the age of five and the elderly.

All of these reports were considerable indicators of massive numbers of deaths which the U.S. was aware of and which was a part of its strategy to cause enough pain and terror among Iraqis to cause them to revolt against their government.

*C: Iraq-U.S. War started in 2003 and has not been concluded*
Just as the end of the Cold War emboldened the U.S. to attack Iraq in 1991 so the attacks of September 11, 2001 laid the groundwork for the U.S. to launch the current war against Iraq. While in some other wars we learned much later about the lies that were used to deceive us, some of the deceptions that were used to get us into this war became known almost as soon as they were uttered. There were no weapons of mass destruction, we were not trying to promote democracy, we were not trying to save the Iraqi people from a dictator.
The total number of Iraqi deaths that are a result of our current Iraq against Iraq War is 654,000, of which 600,000 are attributed to acts of violence, according to Johns Hopkins researchers. (1,2)
Since these deaths are a result of the U.S. invasion, our leaders must accept responsibility for them.
[For a more up-to-date look at studies of deaths in Iraq, see Iraq War Among World’s Worst Events – Let's Try Democracy –DS]
*
Israeli-Palestinian War*
About 100,000 to 200,000 Israelis and Palestinians, but mostly the latter, have been killed in the struggle between those two groups. The U.S. has been a strong supporter of Israel, providing billions of dollars in aid and supporting its possession of nuclear weapons. (1,2)
*
Korea, North and South*
The Korean War started in 1950 when, according to the Truman administration, North Korea invaded South Korea on June 25th. However, since then another explanation has emerged which maintains that the attack by North Korea came during a time of many border incursions by both sides. South Korea initiated most of the border clashes with North Korea beginning in 1948. The North Korea government claimed that by 1949 the South Korean army committed 2,617 armed incursions. It was a myth that the Soviet Union ordered North Korea to attack South Korea. (1,2)

The U.S. started its attack before a U.N. resolution was passed supporting our nation’s intervention, and our military forces added to the mayhem in the war by introducing the use of napalm. (1)

During the war the bulk of the deaths were South Koreans, North Koreans and Chinese. Four sources give deaths counts ranging from 1.8 to 4.5 million. (3,4,5,6) Another source gives a total of 4 million but does not identify to which nation they belonged. (7)

John H. Kim, a U.S. Army veteran and the Chair of the Korea Committee of Veterans for Peace, stated in an article that during the Korean War “the U.S. Army, Air Force and Navy were directly involved in the killing of about three million civilians – both South and North Koreans – at many locations throughout Korea…It is reported that the U.S. dropped some 650,000 tons of bombs, including 43,000 tons of napalm bombs, during the Korean War.” It is presumed that this total does not include Chinese casualties.

Another source states a total of about 500,000 who were Koreans and presumably only military. (8,9)
*
Laos*
From 1965 to 1973 during the Vietnam War the U.S. dropped over two million tons of bombs on Laos – more than was dropped in WWII by both sides. Over a quarter of the population became refugees. This was later called a “secret war,” since it occurred at the same time as the Vietnam War, but got little press. Hundreds of thousands were killed. Branfman make the only estimate that I am aware of , stating that hundreds of thousands died. This can be interpeted to mean that at least 200,000 died. (1,2,3)

U.S. military intervention in Laos actually began much earlier. A civil war started in the 1950s when the U.S. recruited a force of 40,000 Laotians to oppose the Pathet Lao, a leftist political party that ultimately took power in 1975.
*
Also See Vietnam*
*
Nepal*
Between 8,000 and 12,000 Nepalese have died since a civil war broke out in 1996. The death rate, according to Foreign Policy in Focus, sharply increased with the arrival of almost 8,400 American M-16 submachine guns (950 rpm) and U.S. advisers. Nepal is 85 percent rural and badly in need of land reform. Not surprisingly 42 % of its people live below the poverty level. (1,2)

In 2002, after another civil war erupted, President George W. Bush pushed a bill through Congress authorizing $20 million in military aid to the Nepalese government. (3)

*Nicaragua*
In 1981 the Sandinistas overthrew the Somoza government in Nicaragua, (1) and until 1990 about 25,000 Nicaraguans were killed in an armed struggle between the Sandinista government and Contra rebels who were formed from the remnants of Somoza’s national government. The use of assassination manuals by the Contras surfaced in 1984. (2,3)

The U.S. supported the victorious government regime by providing covert military aid to the Contras (anti-communist guerillas) starting in November, 1981. But when Congress discovered that the CIA had supervised acts of sabotage in Nicaragua without notifying Congress, it passed the Boland Amendment in 1983 which prohibited the CIA, Defense Department and any other government agency from providing any further covert military assistance. (4)

But ways were found to get around this prohibition. The National Security Council, which was not explicitly covered by the law, raised private and foreign funds for the Contras. In addition, arms were sold to Iran and the proceeds were diverted from those sales to the Contras engaged in the insurgency against the Sandinista government. (5) Finally, the Sandinistas were voted out of office in 1990 by voters who thought that a change in leadership would placate the U.S., which was causing misery to Nicaragua’s citizenry by it support of the Contras.
*
Pakistan*
In 1971 West Pakistan, an authoritarian state supported by the U.S., brutally invaded East Pakistan. The war ended after India, whose economy was staggering after admitting about 10 million refugees, invaded East Pakistan (now Bangladesh) and defeated the West Pakistani forces. (1)

Millions of people died during that brutal struggle, referred to by some as genocide committed by West Pakistan. That country had long been an ally of the U.S., starting with $411 million provided to establish its armed forces which spent 80% of its budget on its military. $15 million in arms flowed into W. Pakistan during the war. (2,3,4)
Three sources estimate that 3 million people died and (5,2,6) one source estimates 1.5 million. (3)
*
Panama*
In December, 1989 U.S. troops invaded Panama, ostensibly to arrest Manuel Noriega, that nation’s president. This was an example of the U.S. view that it is the master of the world and can arrest anyone it wants to. For a number of years before that he had worked for the CIA, but fell out of favor partially because he was not an opponent of the Sandinistas in Nicaragua. (1) It has been estimated that between 500 and 4,000 people died. (2,3,4)

----------


## Revisor

*Paraguay: See South America: Operation Condor*
*
Philippines*
The Philippines were under the control of the U.S. for over a hundred years. In about the last 50 to 60 years the U.S. has funded and otherwise helped various Philippine governments which sought to suppress the activities of groups working for the welfare of its people. In 1969 the Symington Committee in the U.S. Congress revealed how war material was sent there for a counter-insurgency campaign. U.S. Special Forces and Marines were active in some combat operations. The estimated number of persons that were executed and disappeared under President Fernando Marcos was over 100,000. (1,2)
*
South America: Operation Condor*
This was a joint operation of 6 despotic South American governments (Argentina, Bolivia, Brazil, Chile, Paraguay and Uruguay) to share information about their political opponents. An estimated 13,000 people were killed under this plan. (1)

It was established on November 25, 1975 in Chile by an act of the Interamerican Reunion on Military Intelligence. According to U.S. embassy political officer, John Tipton, the CIA and the Chilean Secret Police were working together, although the CIA did not set up the operation to make this collaboration work. Reportedly, it ended in 1983. (2)

On March 6, 2001 the New York Times reported the existence of a recently declassified State Department document revealing that the United States facilitated communications for Operation Condor. (3)
*
Sudan*
Since 1955, when it gained its independence, Sudan has been involved most of the time in a civil war. Until about 2003 approximately 2 million people had been killed. It not known if the death toll in Darfur is part of that total.
Human rights groups have complained that U.S. policies have helped to prolong the Sudanese civil war by supporting efforts to overthrow the central government in Khartoum. In 1999 U.S. Secretary of State Madeleine Albright met with the leader of the Sudan People’s Liberation Army (SPLA) who said that she offered him food supplies if he would reject a peace plan sponsored by Egypt and Libya.

In 1978 the vastness of Sudan’s oil reservers was discovered and within two years it became the sixth largest recipient of U.S, military aid. It’s reasonable to assume that if the U.S. aid a government to come to power it will feel obligated to give the U.S. part of the oil pie.

A British group, Christian Aid, has accused foreign oil companies of complicity in the depopulation of villages. These companies – not American – receive government protection and in turn allow the government use of its airstrips and roads.

In August 1998 the U.S. bombed Khartoum, Sudan with 75 cruise mssiles. Our government said that the target was a chemical weapons factory owned by Osama bin Laden. Actually, bin Laden was no longer the owner, and the plant had been the sole supplier of pharmaceutical supplies for that poor nation. As a result of the bombing tens of thousands may have died because of the lack of medicines to treat malaria, tuberculosis and other diseases. The U.S. settled a lawsuit filed by the factory’s owner. (1,2)
*
Uruguay: See South America: Operation Condor*
*
Vietnam*
In Vietnam, under an agreement several decades ago, there was supposed to be an election for a unified North and South Vietnam. The U.S. opposed this and supported the Diem government in South Vietnam. In August, 1964 the CIA and others helped fabricate a phony Vietnamese attack on a U.S. ship in the Gulf of Tonkin and this was used as a pretext for greater U.S. involvement in Vietnam. (1)

During that war an American assassination operation,called Operation Phoenix, terrorized the South Vietnamese people, and during the war American troops were responsible in 1968 for the mass slaughter of the people in the village of My Lai.

According to a Vietnamese government statement in 1995 the number of deaths of civilians and military personnel during the Vietnam War was 5.1 million. (2)

Since deaths in Cambodia and Laos were about 2.7 million (See Cambodia and Laos) the estimated total for the Vietnam War is 7.8 million.

The Virtual Truth Commission provides a total for the war of 5 million, (3) and Robert McNamara, former Secretary Defense, according to the New York Times Magazine says that the number of Vietnamese dead is 3.4 million. (4,5)
[I would add that the latest study from Harvard puts deaths in Vietnam at 3.8 million, which Nick Turse argues in _Kill Anything That Moves_ is a significant understatement. –DS]
*
Yugoslavia*
Yugoslavia was a socialist federation of several republics. Since it refused to be closely tied to the Soviet Union during the Cold War, it gained some suport from the U.S. But when the Soviet Union dissolved, Yugoslavia’s usefulness to the U.S. ended, and the U.S and Germany worked to convert its socialist economy to a capitalist one by a process primarily of dividing and conquering. There were ethnic and religious differences between various parts of Yugoslavia which were manipulated by the U.S. to cause several wars which resulted in the dissolution of that country.

From the early 1990s until now Yugoslavia split into several independent nations whose lowered income, along with CIA connivance, has made it a pawn in the hands of capitalist countries. (1) The dissolution of Yugoslavia was caused primarily by the U.S. (2)

Here are estimates of some, if not all, of the internal wars in Yugoslavia. All wars: 107,000; (3,4)
Bosnia and Krajina: 250,000; (5) Bosnia: 20,000 to 30,000; (5) Croatia: 15,000; (6) and
Kosovo: 500 to 5,000. (7)

##

----------


## Revisor

*Thanks to David Vine’s book (Base Nation) and other sources, I’ve started making a list of instances of the United States conquering territory:
*
During World War II the U.S. Navy seized the small Hawaiian island of Koho’alawe for a weapons testing range and ordered its inhabitants to leave. The island has been devastated. In 1942, the U.S. Navy displaced Aleutian Islanders. Those practices did not end in 1928 or in 1945. President Harry Truman made up his mind that the 170 native inhabitants of Bikini Atoll had no right to their island in 1946. He had them evicted in February and March of 1946, and dumped as refugees on other islands without means of support or a social structure in place. In the coming years, the United States would remove 147 people from Enewetak Atoll and all the people on Lib Island. U.S. atomic and hydrogen bomb testing rendered various depopulated and still-populated islands uninhabitable, leading to further displacements. Up through the 1960s, the U.S. military displaced hundreds of people from Kwajalein Atoll. A super-densely populated ghetto was created on Ebeye.

On Vieques, off Puerto Rico, the U.S. Navy displaced thousands of inhabitants between 1941 and 1947, announced plans to evict the remaining 8,000 in 1961, but was forced to back off and — in 2003 — to stop bombing the island. On nearby Culebra, the Navy displaced thousands between 1948 and 1950 and attempted to remove those remaining up through the 1970s. The Navy is right now looking at the island of Pagan as a possible replacement for Vieques, the population already having been removed by a volcanic eruption. Of course, any possibility of return would be greatly diminished.

Beginning during World War II but continuing right through the 1950s, the U.S. military displaced a quarter million Okinawans, or half the population, from their land, forcing people into refugee camps and shipping thousands of them off to Bolivia — where land and money were promised but not delivered.

In 1953, the United States made a deal with Denmark to remove 150 Inughuit people from Thule, Greenland, giving them four days to get out or face bulldozers. They are being denied the right to return.

Between 1968 and 1973, the United States and Great Britain exiled all 1,500 to 2,000 inhabitants of Diego Garcia, rounding people up and forcing them onto boats while killing their dogs in a gas chamber and seizing possession of their entire homeland for the use of the U.S. military.

The South Korean government, which evicted people for U.S. base expansion on the mainland in 2006, has, at the behest of the U.S. Navy, in recent years been devastating a village, its coast, and 130 acres of farmland on Jeju Island in order to provide the United States with another massive military base.

Vine’s later book _The United States of War_ (2020) includes a map with these instances of U.S. bases displacing populations:

Pearl Harbor (Hawaii) 1898
Philippines 1898
Guam 1899, 1945-1946
Panama 1908-1931
Puerto Rico 1939-1942
Newfoundland 1940-1941
Trinidad 1940-1942
Kaho’olawe (Hawaii) 1941-1942
Vieques (Puerto Rico) 1941-1961
Culebra (Puerto Rico) 1941-1970
Aleutian and Attu Islands 1942
Okinawa 1945-1964
Thule (Greenland) 1953
Diego Garcia 1968-1973
Daechuri (South Korea) 2006-2008

Plus U.S. nuclear tests displaced populations in 1944-1978 in Marshall Islands, Ailinginae Atoll, Bikini Atoll, Enewetak Atoll, Kwajalein Atoll, Lib Island, Rongelap Atoll, Rongerik Atoll, Wotho Atoll.
*
Use of U.S. Military Within U.S.*
See “Internal Military Intervention in the United States,” by David Adams in _Journal of Peace Research_, Vol. 32, No. 2 (May, 1995), pp. 197-211, Published by: Sage Publications, Ltd.

*One final list.*
Here is a complete list of those actions compiled from all the lists above that have been successful and made the world a better place:

##

Note from Al Carroll:

I have some additions to your list.

Nixon intervened to keep the Bengali genocide going. He threatened Indira Gandhi for stopping the genocide by sending a US nuclear armed aircraft carrier. Soviets sent their own nuclear armed ships in response.

Operation Condor was in the US too. Cuban exiles killed Orlando Letelier, former Chilean ambassador, with a car bomb on embassy row in DC. Kissinger knew in advance and did not stop it.

Somewhere on the list there needs to be the 136 Cuban exile bombings both of their critics and Cuban govt buildings. Miami in the 70s had a higher bomb rate than Beirut. Exiles also killed 3562 Cubans in Cuba with their campaigns in the 1960s and 70s, plus blowing up a Cuban airliner in the 1990s. The bomber was pardoned by Jeb Bush at Bush
Sr’s request. Miami honored him with a holiday.

1996-2000 USAID worked with Peru’s govt under Fujimori to forcibly sterilize over 300,000 Quechua Indians, mostly without anesthesia. I have a book on the human rights records of US presidents which might interest you, Presidents’ Body Counts.

##

Comment from Art Spencer:

I wanted to add to the otherwise complete above list the alleged covert operations by the United States and Israel, with the help of Fatah security chief Mohamed Dahlan, to overthrow Hamas after the 2006 Palestinian election


https://davidswanson.org/warlist/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Ah, een hoop spam. Mijn bericht moet bedolven worden onder al jouw genuanceerde kritiek op de derde wereld. Je lijkt een beetje op die kansjongen die hier telkens onder een ander pseudoniem zijn proza uitpoepte op dit forum en dankzij wie hier geen nieuwe leden meer worden toegelaten. Die was ook dol op aandacht.

----------


## Revisor

De ijver waarmee de mainstream media deze haviken promoten als 'de terugkeer van normale redelijkheid van voor Trump' illustreert wat Jonathan Cook in dit artikel aantoont. Michle Flournoy en Anthony Blinken zijn vurige voorstanders van alle aanvalsoorlogen sinds Bill Clinton. Foto: thegrayzone.com

Analyse - Jonathan Cook,  DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk 

*De planeet kan niet genezen zolang we de Westerse oorlogsmachine niet ontmaskeren*

*Wie Jonathan Cook nog niet ontdekt heeft kan hier kennismaken met onze vertaling van zijn zoveelste uitstekende blogpost. Deze echte journalist, die naam waardig, toont het ware gelaat van de Westerse oorlogsmachine met zijn tentakels over heel de wereld, die alleen stand kan houden tegen de publieke opinie dankzij de bereidwillige hulp van de mainstream media. Een vrij lang artikel, maar volledig de moeite waard. Hoelang blijven wij deze waanzin nog dulden?*

vrijdag 11 december 2020 15:28

De wereld op een politieke manier proberen begrijpen kan lastig zijn, tenzij je de rol van de staat in de kapitalistische maatschappij begrijpt. De staat is er niet in de eerste plaats om de stem van de burgers te vertegenwoordigen of democratische rechten en waarden in stand te houden. Het is een instrument dat de concentratie van rijkdom en macht in de handen van slechts enkelen afdwingt.

In een recente post schreef ik over externalities (externe effecten/kosten)  de mogelijkheid voor bedrijven om de ware kosten die eigen zijn aan het productieproces van zich af te schuiven.

De last van deze kosten wordt heimelijk op de schouders van de bredere maatschappij gedropt: dit wil zeggen, op die van jou en mij. Of op de schouders van zij die zich buiten ons gezichtsveld bevinden, ergens in het buitenland. Of de toekomstige generaties. Het externaliseren van de kosten betekent op die manier maximale winst voor de rijke elite in het hier en nu.

_
De wanhopige taak van de perceptiemanagers van het kapitalisme is het om ons economisch systeem los te koppelen van de groeiende klimaatcrisis  om ons begrip van het oorzakelijk verband tussen beiden te breken.
_
Onze eigen maatschappijen moeten de rekening betalen van de gexternaliseerde kosten van tabaks- en alcoholbedrijven, alsook van de chemische en de auto-industrie. Buitenlandse gemeenschappen krijgen dan weer te maken met de kosten van de bommen die door onze defensie-industrien gedropt worden.
Toekomstige generaties zullen op hun beurt moeten leren omgaan met de fatale kosten die de bedrijven hebben toegebracht aan onze aardbol, door decennialang ongereguleerd hun afvalproducten overal ter wereld te mogen dumpen.

*Het goddelijke recht om te regeren*

In het verleden bestond de job van de grote mediabedrijven erin deze externalities te verbergen voor het brede publiek. Naarmate de kosten echter onmogelijk te negeren werden, zeker in het licht van de immer dreigende klimaatcrisis, veranderde de rol van de media.

Nu is hun belangrijkste taak het verdoezelen van deze kosten onder het mom van maatschappelijk verantwoord ondernemerschap. Dit komt niet als een verrassing. De gevestigde media profiteren uiteindelijk ook van gexternaliseerde kosten en moeten wel de externalities van hun moederbedrijven en diens eigenaars en adverteerders verhullen om zelf winst te maken.

Er was een tijd waarin koningen de klasse van de kerkelijke clerus prezen omdat ze de bevolking op dergelijke manier kon manipuleren dat die passief haar uitbuiting onderging, door middel van de doctrine van het goddelijke recht. De hedendaagse mainstream media hanteren dezelfde principes.

Ze bestaan om ons ervan te overtuigen dat kapitalisme, het winstmotief, de accumulatie van immer groeiende rijkdom door de elite en externe kosten die de planeet verwoesten slechts de natuurlijke gang van zaken zijn, en dat dit het best mogelijke inbeeldbare economische systeem is.

De meesten onder ons zijn tegenwoordig dan ook zo gendoctrineerd door de media dat we ons nauwelijks nog een functionerende wereld zonder kapitalisme kunnen voorstellen. In de afwezigheid van kapitalisme zijn onze gedachten ingesteld om meteen naar een soort Sovjet-achtige situatie af te dwalen, met lange wachtrijen voor de verdeling van brood of zelfs naar een evolutionaire terugval waarbij we terug in grotten wonen.

Die gedachten verlammen ons, waardoor we niet in staat zijn om te bedenken wat er eventueel verkeerd of inherent onduurzaam is aan de manier waarop we momenteel leven, of om in te zien naar welke sucidale toekomst we op weg zijn.
*
De levensader van het imperium*

Terwijl we halsoverkop als lemmings richting de klif geduwd worden door een kapitalisme dat niet functioneert binnen de normen van het gezond verstand of duurzaam denken, groeit ook de drang naar een steeds intensievere oorlog. Oorlogen zijn immers d slagaders van het bedrijvenimperium dat zich in de VS bevindt.

_
De nieuwe documentaire over Greta Thunberg I Am Greta gaat niet over klimaatverandering. Dit gaat over iets veel belangrijkers: de ongrijpbaarheid van gezond verstand in een waanzinnige wereld.
_
Het imperialisme van de VS is van hetzelfde laken een broek als eerdere vormen van imperialisme, zowel op vlak van de gebruikte methoden als het uiteindelijke doel. Maar in de laatste fase van het kapitalisme zijn rijkdom en macht sterk geconcentreerd.

Technologien hebben een hoogtepunt bereikt en desinformatie en propaganda tot op hoog ontwikkelingsniveau zonder precedent. Surveillancetechnieken worden bovendien indringender en agressiever, en tegelijk blijven ze zeer verborgen. Het vernietigende potentieel van kapitalisme kent geen grenzen. Toch vermindert dit de aantrekkingskracht van oorlog niet.

Oorlogen staan toe om grondstoffen in te palmen en te controleren. Fossiele brandstoffen beloven toekomstige groei, zij het slechts op korte termijn en absoluut niet duurzaam.

Oorlogen vereisen dat de staat zijn geld investeert in de belachelijk dure en vernietigende producten die de wapenindustrien voortbrengen, gaande van gevechtsvliegtuigen tot bommen. Dit rechtvaardigt op zijn beurt de overdracht van nog meer openbare grondstoffen in de handen van priv-handen.

De wapenlobby dringt dan ook steevast aan op een steeds agressiever buiten(- en binnen-)lands beleid en pleit op die manier voor de verantwoording van nog meer investeringen en grotere uitbreiding van de defensiecapaciteiten, en een toenemend gebruik van wapens op het slagveld, zodat hun voorraden aangevuld moeten blijven.

Oorlogen bieden  openlijk of verborgen  de kans om slecht-verdedigde en zich verzettende maatschappijen, zoals Irak, Libi, Jemen en Syri te hervormen, waarbij grondstoffen in beslag worden genomen, markten uitgebreid en het bereik van de bedrijfselite toeneemt.

Oorlog is de ultieme industrie om groei teweeg te brengen, enkel ingeperkt door ons vermogen om ons te laten overtuigen over nieuwe vijanden en dreigingen.
*
Oorlogsmist*

Voor de politieke klasse zijn er niet enkel economische voordelen verbonden aan oorlog. Met een ecologische ramp om de hoek biedt oorlog een tijdelijke Verlaat de gevangenis-kaart. Tijdens oorlog wordt de bevolking aangemoedigd om nieuwe en grotere opofferingen te maken, waardoor de openbare rijkdommen uiteindelijk overgedragen worden aan de elite. Oorlog is als het ware het ultieme piramidespel van de zakenwereld.

Deze oorlogsmist beschrijft niet enkel de moeilijkheid om te weten wat er juist gebeurt in het heetst van de strijd. Het gaat ook over de angst, die gevoed wordt door berichten over een existentile dreiging die het normale denken, de normale voorzichtigheid en het normale scepticisme volledig terzijde schuiven. Dit is de creatie van een fantasmagorische vijand die de zondebok van de bevolking wordt, waarbij de echte daders buiten schot blijven  de bedrijven en hun politieke trawanten.

Deze oorlogsmist bewerkstelligt de chaos van gevestigde controlesystemen en protocollen die ons in staat stellen om te gaan met nationale noodsituaties, waarbij de accumulatie van rijkdom en macht door de grote bedrijven wordt verhuld en gerationaliseerd, alsook de verdere overname van de overheidsorganen. Het is de vergunning die toelaat uitzonderlijke veranderingen aan de regels in te voeren die dan het normaal worden. Het is de desinformatie die doorgaat voor nationale verantwoordelijkheid en vaderlandsliefde.
*
Permanente besparingen*

Dit alles verklaart waarom Brits premier Boris Johnson, volgens een nieuw rapport van zijn regering, onlangs nog 16,5 miljard Britse Pond (18,2 miljard euro) beloofde te spenderen aan defensie, in een periode waarin Groot-Brittanni met moeite de pandemie onder controle kan houden en waarin de Britse economie een systemische crisis kent onder invloed van corona, Brexit en een nieuwe lading winterse overstromingen. Cijfers die deze week werden vrijgegeven tonen dat Groot-Brittanni de grootste economische inkrimping in drie eeuwen ondergaat.

Als de Britse bevolking nog meer bezuinigingen moet ondergaan en zich moet onderwerpen aan een permanente staat van besparingen terwijl de economie achteruitgaat, zal Johnson  de eeuwige populist  met een sterk verhaal moeten komen. Daarvoor zal hij de reeds bestaande, angstaanjagende verhalen over Rusland, Iran en China nog meer moeten opsmukken.

Om die verhalen geloofwaardig te maken zal Johnson moeten doen alsof die dreigingen ook echt werkelijkheid zijn. Met andere woorden, hij zal stevig investeren in defensie. Dergelijke uitgaven, die haaks staan op de huidige duurzaamheidsuitdaging, zullen uiteindelijk de zakken vullen van de bedrijven die Johnson steunen. Op die manier blijven hij en zijn maatjes aan de macht, mede door hem op te hemelen via hun mediabedrijven.

----------


## Revisor

*Nieuwe verkoper gezocht*

Die cynische werking van dit syseem werd belicht in een geclassificeerd CIA-memorandum van 2010, beter gekend als “Red Cell”. Het werd gelekt aan WikiLeaks, zoals journalist Glenn Greenwald ons nogmaals herinnerde deze week. Deze CIA-memo kaartte de angst in Washington aan voor het Europese scepticisme tegenover de “war on terror” na 9/11 onder leiding van de VS. Dit had op zijn beurt tot gevolg dat de Europese bondgenoten beperkt werden in hun vermogen om de VS te steunen, terwijl het zijn goddelijke recht om oorlog te voeren uitoefent.

De memo stelde tevens dat Europese steun aan de VS-oorlogen na 9/11 voornamelijk vertrouwde op een gevoel van “publieke onverschilligheid” – het feit dat de Europeanen grotendeels onwetend werden gehouden door hun eigen media over wat die oorlogen inhielden. Maar met een toenemende vlaag van anti-oorlogsgevoelens groeide de zorg dat dit zou kunnen veranderen. Er was dringend nood aan het verder manipuleren van de publieke opinie ten voordele van oorlog.

De inlichtingendienst van de VS besloot dat oorlogen een facelift nodig hadden. George W. Bush toonde zich met zijn Texaanse cowboy-zwier als slechte verkoper. De CIA richtte zich daarom tot identiteitspolitiek en faux humanisme, in de veronderstelling dat dit een groter effect zou hebben op het Europese publiek

Een deel van de oplossing bestond uit het accentueren van het lijden van de Afghaanse vrouwen om zo de oorlog te rechtvaardigen. Een ander deel was echter om president Barack Obama te gebruiken als het gezicht van een nieuwe, bezorgde kijk op de oorlog. Hij had niet lang daarvoor de Nobelprijs voor Vrede gekregen – ook al had hij niets gedaan om daadwerkelijk vrede te brengen en heeft hij zelfs bijgedragen tot de oorlogvoering van de VS – wat hoogstwaarschijnlijk deel uitmaakte van deze poging om de “war on terror” te heruitvinden. Opiniepeilingen toonden aan dat de steun van Europeanen voor de VS-oorlogen aanzienlijk groeide wanneer ze eraan herinnerd werden dat Obama deze oorlogen steunde.

Zoals Glenn Greenwald observeert: Obama’s grootste waarde was niet het eindigen van oorlogen, maar net deze te verbloemen, te promoten en te verkopen met mooie praatjes. Ze zagen hem als precies dat waar VS-presidenten voor dienen: instrumenten om een merk en een reputatie te creren van de rol van de VS in de wereld, die kunnen ingezet worden om zowel de binnenlandse bevolking in de VS te overtuigen en vervolgens ook de wereldgemeenschap, voornamelijk om eindeloze, barbaarse VS-oorlogen voor te stellen als humanitaire projecten die mensen zullen helpen – het voorwendsel van elke oorlog doorheen de geschiedenis.

*Een Obama-style facelift*

Zodra de staat begrepen wordt als mechanisme om de macht van de elite te verankeren – waarbij oorlog het meest vertrouwde instrument is om die macht te concentreren – wordt ook de wereld verstaanbaarder. Westerse economien zijn altijd koloniale economien gebleven, zij het met een Obama-style facelift. Oorlog en plunderingen – zelfs als ze verhuld worden als “verdediging” of in de naam van zogenaamde vrede – blijven nog steeds de kern van de westerse missie.

Dat is waarom de Britten, die geloven dat ze de tijd van het imperium reeds lang achter zich hebben gelaten, weleens geschokt zullen geweest zijn toen ze recent hoorden dat Groot-Brittanni nog steeds over 145 militaire basissen beschikt, verspreid over 42 landen wereldwijd. Hiermee hebben de Britten het tweede grootste netwerk van legerbasissen en steekt enkel de VS hen de loef af.

Dergelijke informatie wordt uiteraard niet door de “mainstream”-media verspreid in Groot-Brittanni. Het is aan alternatieve onderzoekswebsites, zoals Declassified UK om dergelijke berichten verspreiden. Op die manier blijft het merendeel van de Britten in het duister tasten over het gebruik van hun belastingen, terwijl er door de regering wel opgeroepen wordt de buikriem nog strakker aan te halen.

_
Het Britse netwerk van militaire basissen in het buitenland omvat 145 plaatsen in 42 landen.
_
Het netwerk van Britse legerbasissen – veel in het Midden-Oosten, dicht bij ’s werelds grootste oliereserves – is wat de veelgeprezen “speciale relatie” met de VS in stand houdt. Die basissen zijn ook de reden waarom Groot-Brittanni – ongeacht wie eerste minister is – nooit een eis zal weigeren wanneer Washington oproept tot steun voor hun oorlogen, zoals het geval was in Irak in 2003, of in Libi, Syri en Jemen. Groot-Brittanni is niet alleen een satelliet van het Amerikaans imperium, het is de spil van de westerse imperialistische oorlogseconomie.
*
Ideologische alchemie*

Zodra dit punt gemaakt is, wordt de nood aan externe vijanden – voor onze eigen Eurazi’s en Oostazi’s (een allusie op de fictieve grootmachten die elkaar bestrijden in de dystopische roman 1984 van George Orwell, nvdr.) duidelijker.

Sommige van die vijanden, vooral de kleinere, komen en gaan zoals vraag en aanbod dat vereist. Irak domineerde de westerse aandacht gedurende twee decennia. Nu het zijn doel heeft gediend, worden de slagvelden en de “terroristische rekruteringsbasissen” gereduceerd tot een voetnoot in het dagelijkse nieuws. Op dezelfde manier werd de Libische boeman Muammar Gaddafi als paradepaardje in het nieuws gebracht, tot hij aan de bajonet gespietst werd. Nu kan de horror van het huidige, chaotische Libi rustig genegeerd worden, ondanks het feit dat het een bolwerk voor illegale wapen- en mensenhandel geworden is. Reeds een decennium lang wordt de voorheen onopvallende Arabische dictator van Syri Bashar Assad gepresenteerd als de nieuwe Hitler. Die rol zal hij ook toebedeeld krijgen zolang die de noden van de westerse oorlogseconomie voedt.

Vooral Isral, een andere spil van het Amerikaanse imperium, een spil die tevens kan gezien worden als een uitbesteed testlabo voor wapentuig van het militair-industrile complex, speelt een belangrijke rol in de rationalisering van deze oorlogen. Net zoals het redden van Afghaanse vrouwen van het Midden-Oosterse patriarchaat het meer verteerbaar maakt voor Europeanen dat Afghanen gedood worden – zowel mannen, vrouwen als kinderen – kan het vernielen van Arabische staten als humanitair gebaar gezien worden terwijl het tegelijk ook de Isralische vijanden vernietigt, en op zijn beurt, door een vreemde, impliciete ideologische alchemie, de vijanden van alle Joden.

_
De Britse zichzelf kritisch en progressief noemende krant The Guardian looft de leider van een van de meest barbaarse middeleeuwse regimes ter wereld een ‘risiconemer met grote ijver voor hervormingen’. Screenshot theguardian.com
_
Hoe opportunistisch en volledig los van de realiteit het westerse discours over Isral en het Midden-Oosten is, wordt duidelijk wanneer de onaflatende bezorgdheid over Syri’s Assad word afgewogen tegen de nonchalante onverschilligheid voor de moordende leiders van Saoedi-Arabi, die al decennialang terroristische groepen in het Midden-Oosten sponsoren, waaronder de jihadisten in Syri.

Ondertussen heeft Isral heimelijk een bondgenootschap afgesloten met dat olierijke Saoedi-Arabi en met andere Golfstaten, aangezien al deze landen zich veilig nestelen in de oorlogsmachine van de VS. Nu de Palestijnen volledig naar de diplomatieke zijlijn geschoven zijn en internationale solidariteit in de kiem gesmoord wordt door antisemitische moddercampagnes, komen Isral en Saoedi-Arabi gestaag naar buiten met hun bondgenootschap, als een nog wat verlegen, nieuwbakken koppeltje. Daarin past ook een wel heel goed van pas komende ‘lek’ over een geheime vergadering tussen Isralisch premier Benjamin Netanyahu en Saoedisch heerser Mohammed bin Salman in Saoedi-Arabi.

De waarschijnlijke beloning voor Isral zit in een nieuwe wet van het Amerikaanse Congres voor nog meer militaire steun dan het recordbedrag van 3,8 miljard dollar (3,1 miljard euro) dat Isral nu al elk jaar krijgt van de VS – terwijl de Amerikaanse economie net als de Britse in zeer nauwe schoentjes zit.
_
Pompeo’s verklaring dat kritiek op Isral en de vreedzame beweging die aandringt op een boycot van de koloniale nederzettingen ‘antisemitisch’ zijn is het logisch eindpunt van een consensus over het buitenlandse beleid die snel vorm krijgt in de VS en in Europa.
_
Het Westen heeft ook nood aan grotere, nog meer bedreigene en meer permanente vijanden dan Irak of Syri. Gelukkig is de vage term “terrorisme” een handig hulpmiddel, aangezien ‘terrorisme’ net de onvermijdelijke reactie op de westerse oorlogsmachine is. Hoe meer bruine mensen we vermoorden, hoe meer bruine mensen we ook legitiem kunnen doden aangezien ze zich scharen achter ‘ terrorisme tegen ons’. Hun haat tegenover onze bommen is uiteraard irrationeel, een soort primitief gedrag dat we eruit moeten stampen met nog meer bommen.

Maar concreet zijn er ook identificeerbare vijanden nodig. Rusland, Iran en China geven een oppervlakkige geloofwaardigheid aan de oorlogsmachine als “defensiemechanisme”. De Britse legerbasissen en Boris Johnsons bijkomende investering van 16 miljard pond (18 miljard euro) in de Britse oorlogsindustrien heeft alleen zin als Groot-Brittanni tegenover een constante existentile bedreiging staat. Dit gaat dan niet zomaar over een verdacht persoon met een rugzak op de Londense metro, maar over een verfijnde, duivelse vijand die ons land dreigt binnen te vallen om onze grondstoffen te stelen, waar wij de exclusieve rechten van opeisen, en om onze manier van leven te vernietigen door middel van meesterlijke manipulatie van het internet.

----------


## Revisor

*Verpletterd of getemd*

Iedereen die wat betekent en deze verhalen in twijfel trekt die de oorlog rationaliseren en bestendigen verandert ook in vijand. De huidige politieke en juridische drama’s in de VS en Groot-Brittanni weerspiegelen de vermeende dreiging die dergelijke actoren betekenen voor de oorlogsmachine. Ze moeten dus ofwel verpletterd of tot onderdanigheid getemd worden.

Trump was aanvankelijk slechts een figuur die netjes getemd diende te worden. De CIA en andere inlichtingendiensten hielpen de georganiseerde oppositie tegen Trump – door bijvoorbeeld het Russiagate-schandaal te staven zonder echt bewijsmateriaal – niet omdat hij een vreselijk persoon is of autoritaire neigingen heeft, maar voor twee andere specifieke redenen.

Ten eerste was Trumps eerste politieke impuls, die al zeer vroeg in zijn presidentile campagne naar voren kwam, om zich terug te trekken uit de oorlogen waar de VS net zo afhankelijk van is. Hoewel de meeste media Trump openlijk minachten, werd hij nog meer bekritiseerd omdat hij faalde in de enthousiaste verderzetting van de oorlogen eerder dan te oorlogszuchtig te zijn. Ten tweede bleek Trump een nog slechtere verkoopsvertegenwoordiger dan George W. Bush, ondanks dat zijn isolationistische impulsen waren ingetoomd door de overheidsbureaucratie en zijn eigen functionarissen na de verkiezingen van 2016. Trump presenteerde oorlog zoals ze is, in plaats van ze te verbloemen als “interventie” bedoeld om vrouwen en mensen van kleur te helpen.




Trumps amateuristische isolationisme verbleekte echter in vergelijking met twee veel grotere dreigingen voor de oorlogsmachine die het voorbije decennium opkwamen. Ten eerste was er het gevaar voor informatielekken – in onze nieuwe, onderling verbonden, digitale wereld – die dreigden het masker van de Amerikaanse democratie, het masker van Amerika als “baken van hoop” weg te rukken en zo de onderliggende, wansmakelijke realiteit bloot te leggen.

Julian Assange en zijn WikiLeaks zijn een dergelijk gevaar. Het meest memorabele lek – tenminste voor het grote publiek – verscheen in 2007, met de publicatie van de geclassificeerde video Collateral Murder. Deze video toonde hoe leden van een Amerikaanse vliegtuigbemanning burgers vermoordden in de straten van Bagdad en ondertussen mopjes maakten en zichzelf schouderklopjes gaven. Dit was een klein voorsmaakje van de reden waarom westers “humanisme” weleens zeer onpopulair zou kunnen zijn voor zij die wij zogenaamd al jaren de “democratie” proberen bij te brengen.




De dreiging die Assanges nieuw transparantieproject bracht werd dan ook meteen erkend door de Amerikaanse overheidsambtenaren.

Het establishment van politiek en media heeft in een soort van voorzichtige, verfijnde naviteit getracht de link te verbergen tussen Assanges leven in verschillende vormen van detentie over de voorbije tien jaar, met momenteel zijn detentie in een zwaar beveiligde gevangenis in Londen terwijl hij op uitzetting naar de VS wacht, en zijn succes in het onthullen van deze oorlogsmachine. Dit neemt niet weg dat het Amerikaanse imperium de bestaande definities van “journalistiek” en “spionage” door mekaar heeft moeten schudden en het Eerste Amendement[1] radicaal heeft moeten herinterpreteren om ervoor te zorgen dat Julian Assange tot zijn dood opgesloten zal blijven in een van de streng beveiligde gevangenissen.

_
Julian Assange stond aan de frontlijn van een oorlog om de journalistiek te hermaken tot een echte check op de uit de hand lopende macht van regeringen. Journalisten hadden een kans om zich aan zijn zijde te plaatsen. Ze kozen er daarentegen hem te offeren aan hun bedrijfsbazen.
_
*Generale repetitie voor een staatsgreep*

Met de benoeming van Jeremy Corbyn tot leider van de Britse Labour Party deed zich een minstens even serieuze dreiging voor. Corbyn vertegenwoordigde een net zo uitzonderlijk probleem als Assange.

Voor Corbyn ten tonele kwam had de Labour Party nog nooit eerder de dominante positie van het militair-industrile complex in Groot-Brittanni uitgedaagd, ook al werd de oorlogssteun in de jaren 60 en 70 enigszins afgezwakt door het toenmalige sociaaldemocratisch beleid. Het was in deze periode, met de Koude Oorlog op zijn hoogtepunt, dat toenmalig Labour-eerste minister Harold Wilson er door de Britse elites van verdacht werd hun anticommunistische en anti-Sovjet paranoia niet te delen, waardoor hij werd gezien als een potentile dreiging voor hun verankerde privileges.




Een documentaire van de BBC uit 2006 stelt dat Wilson voor het rele vooruitzicht stond dat het leger, de inlichtingendiensten en leden van de koninklijke familie een gedwongen verandering van regime teweeg zouden forceren. Dit culmineerde met een machtsvertoon van het leger toen het kortstondig het vliegveld van Heathrow bezette zonder enige waarschuwing of cordinatie met Wilsons regering. Wilsons secretaresse Marcia Williams beschreef dit als een “generale repetitie” voor een staatsgreep. Wilson trad niet lang daarna onverwacht af, toen de druk hem blijkbaar te veel werd.

----------


## Revisor

*‘Muiterij’ door het leger*

Opeenvolgende leiders van de Labour Party, in het bijzonder Tony Blair, hebben Wilsons lesje geleerd: neem het nooit, maar dan ook nooit op tegen de “defensie”-industrie. Groot-Brittanni moet bovenal dienst doen als waakhond voor de oorlogsmachine van Amerika. Wanneer je als leider die taak verwaarloost, pleeg je als het ware politieke zelfmoord.

In tegenstelling tot Wilson, die eerder een bedreiging vormde in de verbeelding van het Britse establishment, was Corbyn wel degelijk een echt probleem voor de militaire status quo.

Corbyn was een van de oprichters van de Stop the War-coalitie die opkwam als reactie op de ‘war on terror’. Hij eiste expliciet een einde aan Israls rol als prominente speler in de imperialistische oorlogsindustrie. Corbyn ondervond enorme tegenstand binnen zijn eigen partij en werd zelfs beschuldigd van het ondermijnen van de “nationale veiligheid”. Toch bleef hij strijden voor een openbaar debat over de afschrikking die het defensie-establishment claimde als voorwendsel voor het programma van de Trident kernonderzeers die effectief onder de controle staan van de VS. Corbyns socialistische agenda maakte ook duidelijk dat hij, mocht hij ooit de macht krijgen, de vele miljarden die momenteel naar die 145 legerbasissen gaan, zou herinvesteren in de binnenlandse sociale programma’s.

In een tijdperk waarin de superieure positie van het kapitalisme onbetwist blijft moest Corbyn zelfs nog meer vijandigheid verduren van de gevestigde machten dan voorganger Wilson. Van zodra hij verkozen werd tot leider van de Labour Party probeerden zijn eigen parlementsleden, die nog steeds trouw waren aan het Blairisme, hem te verdrijven door middel van een falende leiderschapsuitdaging. Als er ook maar enige twijfel was over hoe de machtige elite de opkomst van Corbyn ontving, bood de Sunday Times onder leiding van Rupert Murdoch een platform voor een niet bij naam geciteerde legergeneraal om zo zijn bezorgdheid uit te drukken.

Enkele weken na Corbyns zege waarschuwde de generaal dat het leger onmiddellijke actie zou ondernemen om te voorkomen dat Corbyn daadwerkelijk macht zou kunnen uitoefenen, met “eender welke middelen mogelijk, eerlijke of gemene”. “Het leger zal dit gewoonweg niet aanvaarden”.

_
De verkiezing van Corbyn tot leider van Labour heeft het zo ontworpen politieke systeem niet omgekeerd of de wurggreep niet beindigd van de grote bedrijven over de macht. Zijn overwinning was een ongevalletje en het systeem heeft sindsdien teruggevochten met al zijn macht om die ‘fout’ recht te zetten.
_
Dergelijke opinies over Corbyn werden uiteraard gedeeld aan de andere kant van de Atlantische Oceaan. In een gelekte opname van een gesprek met Amerikaans-Joodse organisaties vorig jaar sprak Trumps staatssecretaris Mike Pompeo met een voormalige CIA-directeur over hoe Corbyn “spitsroeden zal moeten lopen”[2] om zo te zorgen dat hij geen verkozen premier zou worden. De militaire metafoor was veelzeggend.

Gelinkt aan het gevaar dat Corbyn de verkiezing van 2019 zou kunnen winnen, voegde Pompeo er nog aan toe: “Je moet weten dat we niet zullen wachten tot hij actie onderneemt om dit tegen te gaan. We zullen ons uiterste best doen. Het is te riskant en te belangrijk en te moeilijk om terug te draaien eens het gebeurd is”. Dit alles kwam van de man die over zijn tijd als directeur van de CIA zei: “We logen, we bedrogen, we stalen. Het was alsof we er volledige trainingssessies voor hadden”.




*Lastercampagnes en Brexit*

Na de spannende uitslag van de verkiezingen van 2017, waarbij de Labour Party slechts zeer nipt verloor, werd de Corbyn-dreiging stevig geneutraliseerd bij de daaropvolgende verkiezing twee jaar later, nadat de partijleider werd gevloerd door een mengeling van valse aantijgingen van antisemitisme en een grotendeels chauvinistische Brexit-campagne om Europa te verlaten.

Er was geen enkel bewijs voor de beweringen dat deze prominente antiracistische volksvertegenwoordiger een opstoot van antisemitisme in de Labour Party had veroorzaakt, maar desondanks toch begon de laster – die schromelijk vergroot werd in de media – snel een eigen leven te leiden. De aantijgingen vloeiden over in bredere – en transparanter opgezette – opvattingen dat Corbyns socialistische platform en kritiek op het kapitalisme eveneens antisemitisch waren. (Lees meer hier https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/20...anti-semitism/, hier https://twitter.com/stephenpollard/s...72254929580041 en hier https://www.theguardian.com/educatio...al-in-teaching.) Deze lastercampagne was dramatisch effectief in het verwijderen van de schitterende glans van het idealisme waar Corbyn voor stond en dat van hem een nationale speler maakte.

Brexit bracht een gelukkige samenval van omstandigheden voor het establishment. Brexit was immers een politieke uitdaging van formaat voor Corbyn. Hij stond van nature al vijandig tegen de vastgeroeste positie van Groot-Brittanni in het neoliberale Europese project dat als een semi-vrijstaande bondgenoot van het Amerikaanse imperialisme altijd het socialisme zou schuwen. Corbyn heeft echter nooit enige controle gehad over hoe Brexit in kaart werd gebracht. Geholpen door de mainstream media hebben Dominic Cummings en Johnson dit debat teruggebracht tot simplistische beweringen dat het einde van de Europese banden Groot-Brittanni sociaal, economisch en cultureel zou bevrijden. Hun verborgen agenda zag er helemaal anders uit. Een Europese exit was niet bedoeld om Groot-Brittanni te bevrijden, maar om het verder te integreren in de Amerikaanse imperialistische oorlogsmachine.

Dit is net een van de redenen dat Johnsons berooide Groot-Brittanni momenteel 18 miljard euro extra belooft aan defensie. De prioriteiten van deze conservatieve regering bestaan uit het bewijzen van enerzijds de toegevoegde waarde voor het imperialistische project en anderzijds het vermogen om door te gaan met het gebruik van oorlog – met inbegrip van de unieke omstandigheden die de pandemie biedt – om miljarden uit de staatskas door te sluizen naar de zakken van het establishment.
*
Een Biden-make-over*

Na vier jaren Trump heeft de oorlogsmachine andermaal nood aan een make-over. Het eens zo zelfzekere, jeugdige WikiLeaks is momenteel door onophoudelijke aanvallen minder in staat een blik achter de schermen te werpen en mee te luisteren met de plannen van de politieke machten van de toekomstige regering onder Joe Biden.

_Tweet
_
Toch kunnen we zeker zijn dat zijn prioriteiten niet anders zullen zijn dan degene die al werden opgenomen in het CIA-memo van 2010. Bidens regeringsploeg is met een groot aandeel vrouwen in het buitenlands beleid diverser dan het ooit geweest is, rapporteren de media enthousiast. Functionarissen van het Pentagon en oorlogsfanaten in het Congres drongen aan om Michle Flournoy aan te wijzen als eerste vrouwelijke minister van Defensie.

Flournoy heeft net als Bidens eerste keuze voor minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Tony Blinken, een centrale rol gespeeld in het verderzetten van elke VS-oorlog sinds de tijd van president Clinton.

De andere kandidaat voor de job is Jeh Johnson, die de eerste zwarte minister van Defensie zou kunnen worden. Aangezien Biden twijfelt zullen zijn adviseurs op basis van een grondige evaluatie focussen op wie het best de oorlogsmachine kan verkopen aan een publiek dat oorlogsmoe is.

De rol van het imperialistische project is geweld in te zetten als instrument om steeds meer rijkdom te verwerven en naar de zakken van de elite te versassen – of het nu grondstoffen zijn die uit het buitenland worden gestolen of de gemeenschappelijke welvaart van de eigen binnenlandse westerse bevolking. Deze machtsoefening moet heimelijk genoeg uitgevoerd worden, of alleszins van op een grote afstand, zodat geen noemenswaardige weerstand wordt geprovoceerd.

Een sterke dosis identiteitspolitiek kan misschien wat extra tijd bieden, maar de oorlogseconomie is net zo onduurzaam als alle andere zaken waar onze maatschappijen momenteel op gebouwd zijn. Vroeg of laat gaat deze oorlogsmachine zonder brandstof vallen.

__

_Het artikel The planet cannot begin to heal until we rip the mask off the West’s war machine van Jonathan Cook werd vertaald door Fleur Leysen. Jonathan Cook is Brits onafhankelijk journalist die sinds 2001 in Nazareth woont en drie boeken schreef over het Isralisch-Palestijnse conflict. Hij is een vroegere winnaar van de Martha Gellhorn Special Prize for Journalism. Zijn website en blog zijn te vinden op www.jonathan-cook.net. Niemand betaalt Jonathan Cook voor zijn blogs. Als je ze apprecieert, overweeg dan een bescheiden schenking via deze link: “No one pays me to write these blog posts.”_
_
Toevoeging van de redactie: Wie wil begrijpen waarom de politiek-economische elite en de grote media Jeremy Corbyn zo passioneel haten vindt hieronder een reden waarom:__
Ten years ago today the financial crash began._
_The people who caused it now call me a threat. They’re right._
_Labour is a threat to a damaging and failed system rigged for the few. pic.twitter.com/ez2Ms8yKE2_
_— Jeremy Corbyn (@jeremycorbyn) September 15, 2018_
*Notes:*

_[1] De First Amendment werd in 1791 aan de Grondwet van 1788 toegevoegd. Dit amendement garandeert onder meer de vrijheid van meningsuiting, dus ook de persvrijheid (nvdr.)._

_[2] Een allusie op de oude militaire praktijk om een gestrafte soldaat met ontbloot bovenlijf door twee rijen soldaten te jagen die hem met een spitsroede slaan. Een spitsroede is een dunne flexibele stok (nvdr.).


_https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...t-ontmaskeren/

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Second Thought's youtube kanaal:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJm...K1_NLBrjNQ1P-w

----------


## Olive Yao

.
@ Revisor,

Je hebt een serie posts twee keer gepost: #214-#$216 = #219-#221
(op zoek naar een post raakte ik in de war)

----------


## Revisor

> Zelfs honing uit de zwitserse bergen bevat plastic deeltjes. 
> 
> Plastic valt uiteen in miniscule plastic deeltjes. Die komen dus in de nectar terecht. De bij zuigt die nectar met plastic op, die uiteindelijk in de honing terechtkomt.
> 
> Plastic schijnt een pseudo vrouwelijke hormonale werking te hebben op mens en dier. Het verstoort de hormoonwerking van levende organismen waardoor er allerlei afwijkingen ontstaan. Voortplantingsorganen etc.. worden bijvoorbeeld aangetast.



24 maart 2021 

*Vuile lucht zorgt voor kleine piemels*

Milieuvervuiling leidt tot kleinere penissen. Dat ontdekte wetenschapper Shanna Swan na onderzoek naar de gevolgen van vervuiling en klimaatverandering op menselijke voortplanting. Ze deelt haar onthullingen in een nieuw boek.

De boosdoeners zijn ftalaten, stoffen die gebruikt worden bij de productie van onder meer drukinkt, lijm, parfums en als weekmakers voor plastics. Die stoffen komen met het afval in het milieu terecht en breken niet af, maar komen via lucht en water in het menselijk lichaam terecht. Daar benvloeden de chemicalin de hormoonhuishouding.

Swan onderzocht eigenlijk wat de gevolgen van ftalaten in het lichaam waren voor de zaadproductie, maar stuitte daarbij op nog een bijwerking. Namelijk dat bij kinderen die in de baarmoeder blootgesteld waren aan de stoffen, minder penisvolume hadden. Dat heeft er waarschijnlijk mee te maken dat in het lichaam de stoffen zich gedragen als oestrogeen en daarmee de natuurlijke productie van hormonen verstoort.

Het onderzoek van Swan borduurt voort op eerdere studies, waaronder een uit 2017 waaruit bleek de afgelopen vier decennia zaadproductie bij mannen in westerse landen met meer dan 50 procent was afgenomen. Swan denkt dan ook dat de snel afnemende vruchtbaarheid er al in 2045 toe kan leiden dat de meeste westerse mannen nauwelijks nog levensvatbaar sperma hebben
*
Lees ook:* Luchtvervuiling vergroot de kans op onvruchtbaarheid
_
Bron: Sky News / cc-foto: Pixabay_


https://joop.bnnvara.nl/nieuws/vuile...kleine-piemels

----------


## Revisor

> .
> @ Revisor,
> 
> Je hebt een serie posts twee keer gepost: #214-#$216 = #219-#221
> (op zoek naar een post raakte ik in de war)



Ja ik had het te laat door. Daarna dacht ik, het kan geen kwaad dat het dubbel erin staat. Willem Schinkels is mijn favouriete socioloog.

----------


## Revisor

Bevroren sperma.  Thinkstock

*Weekmakers en andere chemicalin zorgen voor kleinere penissen en minder spermacellen*
*
Mannen hebben minder sperma, kleinere penissen en meer erectiestoornissen door het gebruik van chemicalin in onder meer plastic. Ook neemt de vruchtbaarheid van zowel mannen als vrouwen hierdoor al tijden af. Dat stelt de Amerikaanse onderzoekster Shanna Swan in haar nieuwe boek ‘Count Down’.* 

Anita van Rootselaar 27-03-21, 05:00 Laatste update: 06:53

Het klinkt als een science-fictionverhaal: de vruchtbaarheid van mensen daalt in rap tempo, en als het zo doorgaat dan kunnen we onszelf op een gegeven moment nauwelijks meer voortplanten. De oorzaak: chemicalin.

En inderdaad, zo zegt Shanna Swan in haar boek, het scenario dat zij schetst heeft wel wat weg van _The Handmaids Tale_. In die bekende serie, gebaseerd op een boek van Margaret Atwood, wordt een duistere toekomst geschetst waarin nog maar heel weinig mensen kinderen kunnen krijgen.

*Vijftig procent minder sperma door onder meer PFAS*

Er is dan ook veel reden tot zorg volgens Swan. Uit onderzoek dat ze in 2017 deed bleek al dat de hoeveelheid spermacellen die mannen produceren in de afgelopen vier decennia is gehalveerd. Als die ontwikkeling in dit tempo doorgaat, dan zou de spermaproductie in 2045 op nul kunnen uitkomen.

Hoewel over de oorzaken nog veel discussie is, staat volgens Swan een ding vast: chemicalin in dagelijks gebruikte producten spelen een belangrijke rol. Het gaat daarbij onder meer om PFAS, een groep chemische stoffen die door mensen is gemaakt van nature niet voorkomt, en de zogenoemde ‘ftalaten'. Die laatsten worden onder meer gebruikt als weekmakers voor plastics, zoals pvc.

Het probleem: deze stoffen verstoren de hormoonproductie. Niet alleen mannen merken daarvan de effecten. Een toenemend aantal meisjes komt vroeger in de puberteit, en volwassen vrouwen verliezen op jongere leeftijd hun goede eitjes, stelt Swan. Ook zouden ze meer miskramen hebben.

Het verhaal beperkt zich bovendien niet tot mensen. Zo zijn er volgens Swan steeds meer dieren met afwijkende genitalin: alligators, panters en nertsen hebben vaker ongebruikelijk kleine penissen. En het aantal vissen, kikkers, vogels en schildpadden dat zowel mannelijke als vrouwelijke geslachtskenmerken hebben stijgt.

*‘Voortbestaan mensen bedreigd’

* Je zaadcellen hebben k een katerAnnemiek Nap 
Het klinkt allemaal zorgwekkend, maar hoe ernstig is de situatie nu echt? Volgens Swan moeten we deze ontwikkelingen niet licht opvatten. Als het zo doorgaat zou volgens haar het voortbestaan van de mens zelfs bedreigd kunnen worden. Maar: is er reden aan te nemen dt het zo doorgaat?

Dat is nog maar de vraag, zegt Annemiek Nap, hoogleraar Voortplantingsgeneeskunde aan het Radboudumc. ,,We zien wel een afname in zaadcellen. Maar hoe zich dat gaat voortzetten, dat is koffiedik kijken.” Ook is het de vraag hoe grt de invloed van de door Swan benoemde stoffen is. 

Nap: ,,Het is complex. Er is bekend dat met name weekmakers vruchtbaarheid kunnen benvloeden. Maar in welke concentraties? En er zijn een heleboel factoren die invloed hebben op de kwaliteit van het zaad.” De temperatuur bijvoorbeeld: rond de 36 graden is ideaal. 

,,Daarom zitten de ballen biten het lichaam. Als mannen bijvoorbeeld extreem vaak op een verwarmde autostoel zitten dan kan een effect hebben op de zaadkwaliteit.” Ook alcohol speelt een rol. ,,Als je tien biertjes drinkt, dan heb je misschien een dag een kater. Maar je zaadcellen hebben k een kater, en het kan twee maanden duren voor die hersteld zijn.”
*
Niet bagatelliseren*

 We willen graag langer vruchtbaar zijn
Annemiek Nap 
,,Ik wil het ook niet bagatelliseren”, benadrukt Nap. ,,We denken dat stoffen die de hormoonhuishouding verstoren inderdaad belangrijk zijn. Maar het is lastig inschatten groot de schade is voor de voorplanting. Ik maak me meer zorgen over hoe kankerverwekkend ze zijn.”

Belangrijke kanttekening die Nap maakt is dat de zaadkwaliteit van een individuele man sterk kan variren. Voor een onderzoek kan de timing van de test dus heel veel verschil uitmaken. ,,Drie keer een slecht moment of drie keer een goed moment geeft mogelijk een hele andere indruk van de aantallen.” 

Bovendien zijn iets minder zaadcellen niet meteen een probleem, legt Nap uit. ,, Als je van jezelf fantastisch zaad hebt, dan kan dat met iets minder zaadcellen nog steeds fantastisch zijn. Wat we normaal vinden, is 15 miljoen zaadcellen per milliliter. Of je er dan 30 of 100 miljoen hebt: het zijn er genoeg. En het is ook belangrijk dat ze goed beweeglijk zijn.”
*
Liever op je dertigste

*Het effect van stoffen zoals weekmakers op de vrouwelijke voortplanting is minder duidelijk, zegt Nap voorts. ,,In Nederland zien we niet dat vrouwen eerder in de overgang raken. Die leeftijd ligt al jarenlang op gemiddeld 51 jaar. Alleen: we willen graag langer vruchtbaar zijn.”

Kortom, Nap is vooralsnog ‘niet in paniek’. ,,Ik wil zeker niet de boodschap uitdragen dat we ons over een paar generaties niet meer zouden kunnen voortplanten.” Wel drukt ze met name vrouwen op het hart niet onnodig lang te wachten met kinderen. ,,Als je er aan toe bent, stel het dan niet uit. Het komt nooit cht uit, ook niet als je veertig bent. Dus doe het dan liever op je dertigste.”



https://www.ad.nl/wetenschap/weekmak...llen~ab221ab6/

----------


## Revisor

> *Grootste probleem voor de mens is de achteruitgang van onze natuur en milieu.*
> 
> Door wat wordt dit bedreigt? 
> 
> Dit wordt bedreigd door het heersende economisch systeem. 
> 
> Dit economisch systeem beter bekend als kapitalisme en cosumptiemaatschappij. De politieke ideologie die hierbij gebruikt wordt is het (neo)Liberalisme.
> 
> Wat voor gevolgen heeft dit voor de wereld, Nederland en ons?

----------


## Revisor

...

*U schreef dit voor de Maand van de Filosofie. Wat is de taak van de filosoof in problemen als de klimaatcrisis?*


Ten eerste: begripsverheldering. Ten tweede: kritische beschouwing van de status quo. En dat ligt natuurlijk dicht tegen Marx opmerking aan dat de taak van de filosoof niet is om de wereld te begrijpen, maar om de wereld te veranderen. Er stond een opiniestuk in _de Volkskrant_ van de nieuwe Denker des Vaderlands, Paul van Tongeren, dat ik echt verbijsterend vond. Hij had kritiek op Marli Huijer; zij was kritisch geweest over het coronabeleid en hij vond dat maar activistisch engagement. Als filosoof moest je vooral in de spiegel kijken. Ik vond dat zon ouderwetse opvatting van filosofie, die je je alleen maar kunt veroorloven als je ideen in lijn zijn met die van de macht.

Dus wat kan de filosofie toevoegen? Begaanheid met de wereld. Ik bedoel niet dat iedereen per se politieke standpunten moet uitdragen, maar denken is iets griezeligs. Eigenlijk stel je de hele tijd wat vaststaat ter discussie. Maar toch is het ontzettend belangrijk om kritisch te zijn, want als je niet meer kritisch bent, dan krijg je dingen als totalitarisme, Shell en de VVD. En megastallen. Denken is niet zonder gevaar en de wereld staat op het spel. Onze toekomst staat op het spel, dus je mag geen genoegen nemen met minder. 

...

https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/04/01...e-vvd-a4038160

----------


## Revisor

*Recensie Boeken* 

*Groei is de fatale logica van onze beschaving*

Geld In haar nieuwe boek (●●●●) geeft politiek econoom Maja Gpel een indringende analyse van een reeks problemen, van klimaatverandering tot ongelijkheid, en geeft ze adviezen voor een andere benadering. „Al onze moderne utopien lijken te ontaarden in dystopische visioenen.”

Een auto van Tesla.

Addie Schulte 22 april 2021 

In november 2019 presenteerde Elon Musk de Cybertruck, het nieuwste model in zijn stal van elektrische auto’s. Deze is gemaakt van ‘ultrahard, koudgewalst, roestvast staal’ en ‘Tesla-pantserglas’. Bij Maja Gpel viel de mond open, niet uit ontzag voor het acceleratievermogen van de 1.700 kilo zware truck, maar uit afschuw. Waartoe dient zo’n enorme wagen, waarvan er toen ze haar boek schreef al tweehonderdvijftigduizend besteld waren?

Volgens Gpel is de truck een voorbeeld van de ontwikkeling dat technologische verbeteringen en maatschappelijke vooruitgang niet meer hand in hand gaan. Technisch gezien mag de Cybertruck beter zijn dan zijn voorgangers, maar in feite is het een verslindend en overbodig Mad-Max-achtig monster. De truck lost geen problemen op, maar maakt die alleen maar groter.

In _Onze wereld nieuw denken_ geeft politiek econoom Gpel een indringende analyse van een reeks problemen, van klimaatverandering tot ongelijkheid, en geeft ze adviezen voor een andere benadering. ‘Al onze moderne utopien lijken te ontaarden in dystopische visioenen’, schrijft ze. Technologie produceert Cybertrucks en dataslurpende reuzen. Liberalisme is een systeem geworden waarin bezit zonder verantwoordelijkheid de regel is. En vooruitgang houdt in: ‘veroveren en uitbuiten, expanderen en extraheren.’ Economische groei, nog zo’n fraaie belofte uit het verleden, staat nu gelijk aan klimaatverandering. ‘Dat is de fatale logica van onze beschaving.’

Gpel was adviseur van de Duitse regering in milieukwesties en is de eerste onderzoeksdirecteur van de denktank The New Institute in Hamburg. Daar moeten vooraanstaande denkers werken aan plannen om de wereld te verbeteren. Dat gaat gepaard met grote woorden, die ze ook in haar boek gebruikt. Zo is te lezen dat de planeet ‘aan de rand van de afgrond’ staat. Toch is haar tekst niet schreeuwerig, eerder beheerst, niet boos maar ernstig verontrust. 
*
Superrijken*

Hoewel ze ‘nieuw denken’ belooft, zijn veel van haar inzichten niet nieuw. Het sterke aan het boek is dat ze op heldere wijze de ideen achter de trends van klimaatverandering, groeiende ongelijkheid en ongemakken ontleedt. Zo komen Charles Darwin en Adam Smith voorbij, waarbij ze aantekent dat verwrongen versies van hun opvattingen de grootste invloed kregen. In economische modellen is de homo economicus het uitgangspunt, de mens die uitsluitend let op materieel voordeel. Dat heeft volgens Gpel weinig met de werkelijke mens te maken.

Haar opvattingen sluiten betrekkelijk nauw aan bij het werk van de economen Kate Raworth en Mariana Mazzucato. Steeds gaat het over het veranderen van een eenzijdige economie naar een meer veelzijdige benadering, waarbij niet geld de allesbepalende waarde is. Dat is een enorme gedachtesprong, een ommekeer van het wereld- en mensbeeld.

Gaan lezers door dit boek ‘de wereld nieuw denken’? Misschien niet direct, maar in Duitsland was het een bestseller. Dat succes is te zien als een van de tekenen dat zaken aan het veranderen zijn. Die verandering, zo schrijft Gpel, is een collectieve verantwoordelijkheid, niet alleen van politici, maar ook van individuen, consumenten, media en bedrijven.

Een handboek voor die verandering is dit niet, het biedt vooral een ander kader. Wel staan er tal van suggesties in voor concrete stappen, van groot tot klein. Ze suggereert de 8,2 biljoen dollar die superrijken in belastingparadijzen hebben wegstopt aan te wenden voor de verbetering van de scholing, huisvesting en zorg voor de allerarmsten. En een heffing in te voeren van nog geen 3 euro voor het terugsturen van online bestelde artikelen. In Duitsland zou het veertigduizend ton CO2 per jaar schelen. Dat is net zoveel als vierduizend van de in totaal 83 miljoen Duitsers uitstoten.


Maja Gpel: Onze wereld nieuw denken. Pluim, 192 blz. € 21,99

https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/04/22...aving-a4040966

----------


## Rob Gosseling

"Jouw verhaal". Een aanfluiting gewoon. Een plakboek vol met ideen die andere mensen hebben ontwikkeld. En nog erger is dat bij 99% van die plaksels niet eens een persoonlijk commentaar gevoegd is. Dat is geestelijke armoede en luiheid. Je beheerst wellicht heel goed de nederlandse taal, maar gedachten omzetten in tekst is nog wat anders. En hoe zou iemand jou moeten "antwoorden" in deze draad. Door een plaksel te citeren? Er gaat wel een rode draad door al die plaksels heen
welke "jouw verhaal" definieert: aan het westen deugt niets. Maar over je persoonlijke gedachten durf je niet echt bloot. Want dat zou immers tegen je gebruikt kunnen worden. Maar ik neem wel de vrijheid daaruit een paar zaken te deduceren: je bent racistisch, een manipulator, een homohater en hebt grondig de pest aan athesten. Aan het leed van je palestijnse "broeders" heb jij honderd procent maling. Hun leed is alleen maar nuttig om naar het westen te kunnen wijzen, verder boeit dat niet. Zelfkritiek daar doe jij niet aan. Dt is jouw verhaal.

.

----------


## Eke

> *Recensie Boeken* 
> 
> *Groei is de fatale logica van onze beschaving*
> 
> [SIZE=4]Geld In haar nieuwe boek (●●●●) geeft politiek econoom Maja Gpel een indringende analyse van een reeks problemen, van klimaatverandering tot ongelijkheid, en geeft ze adviezen voor een andere benadering. Al onze moderne utopien lijken te ontaarden in dystopische visioenen.
> 
> 
> 
> Maja Gpel: Onze wereld nieuw denken. Pluim, 192 blz.  21,99


Alleen even over die giga-truck van Elon Musk. Is dit alles ? Ja, vandaag wel  :knipoog: .

Ik zou hem niet zonder meer in de prullenmand willen gooien. Gebruik je fantasie en je zult merken dat er zich situaties voor kunnen doen waar die truck in zware omstandigheden mensen/dieren zou kunnen helpen. Denk bv aan die enorme bosbranden in Australi en de VS. Je zou mensen/dieren kunnen redden die ingesloten zijn terwijl de brandende takken op je sterke dak neerstorten. Of denk aan de geboorte van een nieuw mensje, ergens in een natuurgebied met nauwelijks wegen, waarbij de moeder snel met haar kindje naar een gespecialiseerd ziekenhuis moet..Op welke gronden zou je voor een helikopter kiezen die meer energie slurpt en moeilijker te bedienen is voor de meeste mensen.

Je zou 'm ook kleiner kunnen maken en uit kunnen rusten in de toekomst met lichte accu's die bv energie uit verantwoorde bronnen aanleveren. 

Wie hoeven niet alles af te schieten als we over de toekomst nadenken, maar steeds vragen : Zien we er voordelen in ? Wat zijn de nadelen en hoe kunnen we die neutraliseren. Of kunnen we er beter mee stoppen..
Groei is niet per definitie slecht. de vraag is : hoe verloopt die groei.

----------


## Oiseau

Eric heeft een zicht van 1% waardoor hij totaal voor 99% het mist is gegaan. Teveel eigen opvattingen is giftig dodelijk voor een helder kijk op zaken en mensen.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> *Gevolgen voor de wereld:* 
> 
> *Voor de wereld heeft het als gevolg gehad dat de meerderheid van de wereld uitgebuit wordt. Heet kolonialisme is nooit opgehouden. De kolonisatie is gewoon van masker verandert.* 
> 
> Eerst waren het *westerlingen* zelf met hun legers die de landen onderdrukten en leegroofden, nu hebben ze er hun mannetjes en elites voor in de plaats gezet. Zo valt de kolonisatie niet op en komt er minder massaal verzet. Als het de buitenlander is die je landt bezet dan is dat heel zichtbaar en zullen de gekoliniseerden zich eerder verzetten. 
> 
> *Het westen* heeft er dus nooit baat bij dat er een werkelijke democratie komt in al die landen. Immers als de democratie wordt ingevoerd dan kiezen de burgers voor hun eigen landsbelang en zullen ze het niet toelaten dat hun land wordt leeggeroofd. 
> 
> Landen die ze niet goed kunnen controleren komen op de zwarte westerse lijst en worden gecriminaliseerd. 
> ...


Je kunt het gewoon turven : 

#Het_westen
#westerlingen 
#De_westerse_mens 

En dan ook nog ontkennen... 

Eigen verantwoordelijk? Welnee. Allemaal de schuld van de (witte) westerling. Achter alle kwaad op de wereld zit Het Westen en De Westerlingen. Revisor is alleen een westerling waar het gaat over rechten. Nergens verantwoordelijk voor maar wel mee mogen doen. Want als je kunt verdienen aan de moordenaars en uitbuiters van je broeders is je geweten nog steeds zuiver.

----------


## Oiseau

> Je kunt het gewoon turven : 
> 
> #Het_westen
> #westerlingen 
> #De_westerse_mens 
> 
> En dan ook nog ontkennen... 
> 
> Eigen verantwoordelijk? Welnee. Allemaal de schuld van de (witte) westerling. Achter alle kwaad op de wereld zit Het Westen en De Westerlingen. Revisor is alleen een westerling waar het gaat over rechten. Nergens verantwoordelijk voor maar wel mee mogen doen. Want als je kunt verdienen aan de moordenaars en uitbuiters van je broeders is je geweten nog steeds zuiver.


Volgens mij heb jij niet door welke denkfouten jij maakt door je selectief te ergeren aan het feit dat Revisor in het westen leeft en voor zichzelf zorgt en tegelijk hij zaken benoemt die een niet fraaie kant van '' mooie westen" onverbloemd laten zien.

Je wil toch niet eisen dat hij het kwaad niet mag benoemen en hem het zwijgen opleggen? je maakt een loyaliteit kwestie van en je wil twijfels zaaien over principes van de man. 

Turven kan een kind maar waarom wil je niet inhoudelijk ingaan op de zaken die genoemd worden en die in verband met de westerlingen en het westen worden gelegd?
Jij kan moeilijk zeggen dat hij onterecht de Indianen alles in de schoenen schuift..

We leven nu eenmaal in een uitermate interessante tijdperk waarin veel zaken lang niet meer te verbloemen of te verbergen zijn. We kunnen zelf de geschiedenis herschrijven want de macht van leugenaars is lang niet meer magisch.. en rampzalig ontwikkelingen en gebeurtenissen vinden plaats terwijl wij live mee kijken. We hoeven niet te wachten op geschiedenisboeken over 30 jaar voor een analyse..

ik wil je meegeven dat de man blijkbaar een beter Nederlander dan de gemiddelde Nederlander . Je kan hem moeilijk verwijten dat hij teleurgesteld zou zijn voor het feit dat hij alles wat hem geleerd over democratie , rechten onder de voet wordt gelopen door Westerlingen .. naast het feit dat Cultureel Identiteit en Achtergrond van mensen minder stelt , sterker nog met beleid bestreden wordt..

Of alles ontkennen? iedereen terugkrabbelen in eigen grot of beter onder eigen steen leven met het idee : doe niet zo moeilijk want het kan nog erger..

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Ha Revisor!

Bedankt voor het posten van al die goede artikelen in deze en andere topics!

Er staat veel waardevolle informatie in, gegevens en denkbeelden. Ik voor mij heb er veel aan. 

De forumleden die er kritiek op leveren dat je deze artikelen post zijn blijkbaar niet genteresseerd in die informatie.
Dat verbaast mij.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> JAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> EN WAT DOE JE ER ZELF AAN......
> 
> Ik weet het allemaal dus wel....maar zo bereik je de mensen niet.
> 
> Je bent net zoals Wizdom....en niemand reageert meer.
> 
> Doe dit niet...en zeg met je eigen woorden wat je denkt en voelt...dan kom je binnen....
> ...


Dt !!!!

----------


## Revisor

> .
> Ha Revisor!
> 
> Bedankt voor het posten van al die goede artikelen in deze en andere topics!
> 
> Er staat veel waardevolle informatie in, gegevens en denkbeelden. Ik voor mij heb er veel aan. 
> 
> De forumleden die er kritiek op leveren dat je deze artikelen post zijn blijkbaar niet genteresseerd in die informatie.
> Dat verbaast mij.


Graag gedaan Olive!

Ja dat kinderachtige gezeur over mijn persoon en zo ga ik niet op in en wil ik geen tijd aan besteden.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> De forumleden die er kritiek op leveren dat je deze artikelen post zijn blijkbaar niet genteresseerd in die informatie.
> Dat verbaast mij.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja wat een gezeur... Ook de onderstaande uitspraak komt van jou. Hoe haal ik het in mijn hoofd jou persoonlijk aan te vallen!




> *"Westerse landen zijn hardcore brute kindermoordenaars"*
> 
> Revisor


.

----------


## Revisor

*Rapport: twintig bedrijven verantwoordelijk voor meer dan helft plastic afval wereldwijd*

Twintig bedrijven zijn verantwoordelijk voor de productie van 55 procent van al het wegwerpplastic-afval in de wereld. Dat blijkt uit de Plastic Waste Makers index, dat plasticproducenten in kaart brengt. Zowel staatsbedrijven als multinationals zijn verantwoordelijk. 

Birk Heijkants 18 mei 2021, 12:21 

 19 procent van het wegwerpplastic belandt als zwerfafval in de natuur of in de zee.Beeld EPA 

Samen is de top twintig verantwoordelijk voor zon 72 miljoen ton van het plastic dat in 2019 werd weggegooid. De top honderd producenten van wegwerpplastic is verantwoordelijk voor 90 procent van de 130 miljoen ton plastic afval. 

ExxonMobil is de grootste vervuiler: de olieproducent produceerde 5,9 miljoen ton plastic-afval. Het Amerikaanse chemiebedrijf Dow volgt ExxonMobil op de voet, met 5,5 miljoen ton. Op de derde plek staat de Chinese olie- en gasonderneming Sinopec, dat 5,3 miljoen ton creerde. Shell staat op de 51ste plek, met 0,4 miljoen ton plastic-afval.

Oliebedrijven zoals Shell en Exxon investeren enorm veel in plastic, zegt Jeroen Dagevos, Hoofd Programmas van de Plastic Soup Foundation. Doordat de auto-industrie minder op fossiele brandstof gefocust is, moeten die bedrijven iets anders met de olie. Toch is niet alleen de industrie schuldig, zegt hij. Overheden moeten duidelijkere normen gaan stellen. Plastic dat in een rivier belandt wordt bijvoorbeeld niet als een officieel probleem gezien. 

*Klimaatcrisis*

Het wegwerpplastic wordt onder meer verbrand of komt op de vuilnisbelt terecht. 19 procent belandt als zwerfafval in de natuur of in de zee. Plastic voor eenmalig gebruik wordt bijna uitsluitend gemaakt van fossiele brandstoffen, waardoor de productie bijdraagt aan de klimaatcrisis. Bovendien is het slecht te recyclen; elk jaar wordt wereldwijd slechts 10 tot 15 procent van het wegwerpplastic gerecycled. Een milieuramp dreigt, schrijven de auteurs van het rapport. Een groot deel van het plastic-afval zal als vervuiling eindigen in ontwikkelingslanden met slechte afvalsystemen.

Elf van de twintig bedrijven zijn gevestigd in Azi, vier in Europa, drie in Noord-Amerika, n in Latijns-Amerika en n in het Midden-Oosten. Hun plasticproductie wordt gefinancierd door grote banken, waaronder Barclays, HSBC en JPMorgan Chase. Samen financieren twintig grote banken voor zon 24,5 miljard euro aan plasticproductie. Waaronder ook ING, voor zon 800 miljoen.

De Plastic Waste Makers index is een initiatief van de Australische Minderoo Foundation, een stichting van zakenman Andrew Forrest. Het rapport is gemaakt in samenwerking met onder meer onderzoeks- en adviesgroep Wood Mackenzie, de London School of Economics en het Stockholm Environment Institute.

Uit het rapport blijkt ook dat per hoofd van de bevolking Singapore, met 76 kilo per persoon, het meeste plastic-afval produceert. Singapore wordt gevolgd door Australi (59 kilo) en Oman (56 kilo). Nederland staat op plek vier met 55 kilo plastic afval per persoon.

Nederland is gewend aan veel luxe, stelt Dagevos van de Plastic Soup Foundation. Appeltjes worden in stukjes gesneden en dan verpakt. Dat zorgt voor veel plastic troep. Is dat de schuld van de supermarkt of van de consument? Dat is de vraag. De supermarkt biedt het aan, en de klant koopt het.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...wijd~ba45d825/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Hehe eindelijk een redelijke titel:
"Bedrijven verantwoordelijk"...

...En natuurlijk ook de klanten van die bedrijven. Zonder klanten geen inkomsten, geen productie en dus geen afval. 

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Chili staat op de 11e plaats met 51 kg. (per capita)... valt ook zeer tegen...

----------


## Olive Yao

> Chili staat op de 11e plaats met 51 kg. (per capita)... valt ook zeer tegen...


Ken je oorzaken? Zou het eenvoudig kunnen zijn dat de economie in Chili harder draait dan in andere landen in Zuid-Amerika?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ken je oorzaken? Zou het eenvoudig kunnen zijn dat de economie in Chili harder draait dan in andere landen in Zuid-Amerika?


Nee nog niet. Ik heb het rapport wel gedownload en gegevens aan het bekijken. Zondermeer schokkend. Uiteraard moeten we (ik ook) hier wat mee doen.

Een van de oorzaken is zeker dat Chili van Amerika dacht ik de grootste consument van frisdrank is. Die troep zit helaas in plastic flessen die op grote schaal gedumpd worden. In drink nooit frisdrank en koop ook nooit plastic flessen. Wij hebben veel fruitbomen en drinken zo vers vruchtensap. Voor de rest drinken we ook verse melk dus geen plastic afval daarvoor.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Nee nog niet. Ik heb het rapport wel gedownload en gegevens aan het bekijken. Zondermeer schokkend. Uiteraard moeten we (ik ook) hier wat mee doen.


Zeker. En geleidelijk aan begint maatschappelijke druk (waaronder van mensen als jij en ik) steeds groter te worden, zodat dwarsliggende politici verandering steeds moeilijker tegen kunnen houden. Veel politici doen pas wat wanneer ze ertoe gewongen worden.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Zeker. En geleidelijk aan begint maatschappelijke druk (waaronder van mensen als jij en ik) steeds groter te worden, zodat dwarsliggende politici verandering steeds moeilijker tegen kunnen houden. Veel politici doen pas wat wanneer ze ertoe gewongen worden.


Ja dat. (Dankjewel). Ik haalde dit net van internet. Dat verklaart deels (vermoedelijk) de enorme berg plastic in Chili :

Chili is momenteel een van 's werelds grootste drankenconsumenten, met name wat betreft de consumptie van Coca-Cola, met een derde plaats wereldwijd met 79,1 liter per hoofd van de bevolking per jaar (334 individuele 237 cc-flessen), en wordt alleen overtroffen door Mexico (115,4 liter) en de Verenigde Staten. Staten (103,3 liter).

Wij maken zelf ook iedere dag brood. Dat bewaren we in een plastic bak. (Duurzaam) dus geen dagelijks plastic zakjes voor brood.


.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Ja dat. (Dankjewel). Ik haalde dit net van internet. Dat verklaart deels (vermoedelijk) de enorme berg plastic in Chili :
> 
> Chili is momenteel een van 's werelds grootste drankenconsumenten, met name wat betreft de consumptie van Coca-Cola, met een derde plaats wereldwijd met 79,1 liter per hoofd van de bevolking per jaar (334 individuele 237 cc-flessen), en wordt alleen overtroffen door Mexico (115,4 liter) en de Verenigde Staten. Staten (103,3 liter).
> 
> Wij maken zelf ook iedere dag brood. Dat bewaren we in een plastic bak. (Duurzaam) dus geen dagelijks plastic zakjes voor brood.


Dagelijks brood bakken ... dus waarschijnlijk in een normale oven? Zelf deeg kneden, met gist laten staan, enzovoort? Leuk hoor. Zijn er bakkerijen in de omgeving waar je woont?

Ben erin genteresseerd omdat mn kennissen in Edo een kleine bakkerij begonnen zijn, verkoop een kleine 200 broden per dag. We kijken nu hoe we meel voordeliger kunnen inkopen.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Dagelijks brood bakken ... dus waarschijnlijk in een normale oven? Zelf deeg kneden, met gist laten staan, enzovoort? Leuk hoor. Zijn er bakkerijen in de omgeving waar je woont?
> 
> Ben erin genteresseerd omdat mn kennissen in Edo een kleine bakkerij begonnen zijn, verkoop een kleine 200 broden per dag. We kijken nu hoe we meel voordeliger kunnen inkopen.


Wij hebben een houtfornuis met oven. Niet echt milieuvriendelijk natuurlijk. Daarnaast hebben we nog een electrische oven. 

Zelf brood bakken scheelt enorm in de kosten en er is geen plastic afval. Het is ook leuk om te doen. Wij wonen 26 km van de dichtstbijzijnde plaats (Puerto Aysn) waar veel kleine bakkerijtjes zijn. We bakken alleen brood voor eigen consumptie. We hebben uiteraard ook veel groenten van de tuin, evenals fruit. Allemaal onbespoten groenten en fruit. En natuurlijk vlees en melk. (Schapen, kippen, koeien). We hebben ook eigen watervoorziening. 

.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Wij hebben een houtfornuis met oven. Niet echt milieuvriendelijk natuurlijk. Daarnaast hebben we nog een electrische oven. 
> 
> Zelf brood bakken scheelt enorm in de kosten en er is geen plastic afval. Het is ook leuk om te doen. Wij wonen 26 km van de dichtstbijzijnde plaats (Puerto Aysn) waar veel kleine bakkerijtjes zijn. We bakken alleen brood voor eigen consumptie. We hebben uiteraard ook veel groenten van de tuin, evenals fruit. Allemaal onbespoten groenten en fruit. En natuurlijk vlees en melk. (Schapen, kippen, koeien). We hebben ook eigen watervoorziening. .


Jullie zijn aardig zelfvoorzienend. Is dat een doel van je? Is een vorm van onafhankelijkheid en vrijheid.
Nu nog zonnepanelen en jullie kunnen ook in je eigen electricieit voorzien.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Jullie zijn aardig zelfvoorzienend. Is dat een doel van je? Is een vorm van onafhankelijkheid en vrijheid.
> Nu nog zonnepanelen en jullie kunnen ook in je eigen electricieit voorzien.


Ideaal zou zijn om zoveel mogelijk zelfvoorzienend te zijn ja. Zover zijn we nog niet en dat gaat ook niet gebeuren. Ik ben voorstander van lokale economie en kleinschaligheid. Dat is beter voor het milieu. (Denk ik) Plastic probeer ik zoveel als mogelijk is uit te bannen. Dat gaat maar heel beperkt, maar ik probeer het wel. Je bent als consument voor een deel ook afhankelijk van het aanbod. Het gebruik van natuurlijke materialen als het even kan. Ook als die duurder zijn. De mens heeft vele duizenden jaren geleefd zonder plastic dus het moet kunnen. Sinds 60 jaar zijn we bezig te natuur en de aarde te vervuilen met plastic. Daar moet een eind aan komen. Desnoods ondemocratisch. Want vraag je de meerderheid dan wil men doorgaan op dezelfde weg van comfortabele autodestruktie.

Ja die zonnenpanelen die wil ik nog graag hebben.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Zeker. En geleidelijk aan begint maatschappelijke druk (waaronder van mensen als jij en ik) steeds groter te worden, zodat dwarsliggende politici verandering steeds moeilijker tegen kunnen houden. Veel politici doen pas wat wanneer ze ertoe gewongen worden.


Heel toevallig zag ik vandaag op facebook dit van een fb-vriend die vlakbij ons in Torreones woont en erg bezig is met het tema milieu, ecologie, economie etc



Het leeft hier dus wel. Op bescheiden schaal.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Wij hebben een houtfornuis met oven. Niet echt milieuvriendelijk natuurlijk. (...)


Moeilijk om volmaakt te zijn op dit gebied. Zo te zien ben je al hartstikke goed bezig.




> Heel toevallig zag ik vandaag op facebook dit van een fb-vriend die vlakbij ons in Torreones woont en erg bezig is met het tema milieu, ecologie, economie etc
> 
> 
> 
> Het leeft hier dus wel. Op bescheiden schaal.


 :hihi:  Hoe zou je vriend het vinden dat hij nu aan de andere kant van de wereld op maroc.nl staat?
Zou zeggen, zend hem een link.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Moeilijk om volmaakt te zijn op dit gebied. Zo te zien ben je al hartstikke goed bezig.
> 
> 
> 
>  Hoe zou je vriend het vinden dat hij nu aan de andere kant van de wereld op maroc.nl staat?
> Zou zeggen, zend hem een link.


Ja daar heb je wel een punt. (Een link)...

Nee, we zijn natuurlijk bij lange na niet perfect. Maar verandering begint met bewustwording. En helaas met kleine stapjes. Ik heb wel eens gedacht wat maakt het uit als de anderen alles wat je probeert te voorkomen, teniet doen. Maar dat maakt wel degelijk uit. We zijn ieder van ons verantwoordelijk voor de aarde en de natuur. 

.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Ja daar heb je wel een punt. (Een link)...
> 
> Nee, we zijn natuurlijk bij lange na niet perfect. Maar verandering begint met bewustwording. En helaas met kleine stapjes. Ik heb wel eens gedacht wat maakt het uit als de anderen alles wat je probeert te voorkomen, teniet doen. Maar dat maakt wel degelijk uit. We zijn ieder van ons verantwoordelijk voor de aarde en de natuur. .


Zandkorrels aandragen noem ik dat. Om me niet machteloos te voelen, wat me een erg frustrerend gevoel lijkt, hou ik me voor dat ik tenminste zandkorrels kan aandragen, en dat als veel andere mensen dat ook doen, we na niet al te lange tijd een grote berg zand hebben en het gewicht naar de goede kant kan doorslaan.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Zandkorrels aandragen noem ik dat. Om me niet machteloos te voelen, wat me een erg frustrerend gevoel lijkt, hou ik me voor dat ik tenminste zandkorrels kan aandragen, en dat als veel andere mensen dat ook doen, we na niet al te lange tijd een grote berg zand hebben en het gewicht naar de goede kant kan doorslaan.


Ik denk dat de destruktie van de natuur democratisch verloopt. De meerderheid kiest, al dan niet bewust, direct of indirect voor ernstige vervuiling en vernietiging van de natuur. Niet als doel maar wel als gevolg. De enige manier om dat drastisch te veranderen is ondemocratisch mensen te dwingen dingen te verbieden die ze gewend zijn en prettig vinden, uiteindelijk in ons eigen belang. We zouden vaker naar de docmentaires van David Attenborough moeten kijken. We zien namelijk niet hoe snel alles achteruit gaat en dat is zeer zorgwekkend. Honderd jaar geleden stond de aarde er een stuk beter voor. In een heel korte tijd hebben we enorm veel schade aangericht. Misschien onherstelbare schade. 

.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Ik denk dat de destruktie van de natuur democratisch verloopt. De meerderheid kiest, al dan niet bewust, direct of indirect voor ernstige vervuiling en vernietiging van de natuur. Niet als doel maar wel als gevolg. De enige manier om dat drastisch te veranderen is ondemocratisch mensen te dwingen dingen te verbieden die ze gewend zijn en prettig vinden, uiteindelijk in ons eigen belang. We zouden vaker naar de docmentaires van David Attenborough moeten kijken. We zien namelijk niet hoe snel alles achteruit gaat en dat is zeer zorgwekkend. Honderd jaar geleden stond de aarde er een stuk beter voor. In een heel korte tijd hebben we enorm veel schade aangericht. Misschien onherstelbare schade.


Tja, als je democratie erbij haalt maak je de discussie nog een stuk moeilijker, Rob.

Maar wacht eens  heb daar pas wat over gelezen in het Urgenda arrest dat je op nvdd gepost hebt. De staat had hoger beroep ingesteld bij de Hoge Raad. Die zei hier iets over. Misschien kan ik dat terugvinden  misschien was het op de website van Urgenda en van Urgenda is het een kleine stap naar eureka:

5.46 Het in de vorige alinea onder a genoemde argument sluit aan bij het bovengenoemde democratiebeginsel. Het standpunt van de Staat dat het in een democratische rechtsstaat niet aangaat dat een rechter, op vordering van een belangengroepering die zich kennelijk niet kan vinden in de gemaakte politieke keuzes, de regering en de volksvertegenwoordiging bijstuurt, past hierbij.

Het argument is op zichzelf doeltreffend: in een democratische rechtsstaat beslist de meerderheid in een stemming in de volksvertegenwoordiging over een wetsvoorstel. Dan gaat het inderdaad niet aan, dat een teleurgestelde minderheid haar zin zou kunnen doordrijven door middel van een rechterlijk bevel tot anders luidende wetgeving.

Toch behoeft dit argument van de Staat een relativering: een vordering tot naleving van _mensenrechten_ is meer dan alleen een vordering ter vervulling van eigen politieke wensen. In een rechtsstaat moeten, ook bij het nemen van meerderheidsbeslissingen, de fundamentele rechten van allen worden gerespecteerd: _fundamentele_ rechten kunnen niet worden weggestemd.

Dit komt uit het advies van de advocaat-generaal en de procureur-generaal aan de Hoge Raad, voor die vonnis velt. 

Wat denk je van dit argument, Rob?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Even snel: de meerderheid heeft niet noodzakelijk het beste argument en de beste oplossing. Ga je post even rustig lezen...

----------


## Revisor

Civiele onderaannemers laden een voertuig gepantserd tegen landmijnen op een aanhangwagen op de luchthaven van Bagram in Afghanistan, die door het VS-leger wordt beheerd. Foto: USArmy

Analyse - William I. Robinson, ROAR Magazine, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Wat zijn de echte oorzaken van de Nieuwe Koude Oorlog?

De VS lanceren een Nieuwe Koude Oorlog tegen Rusland en China in een poging de aandacht af te leiden van de groeiende crisis van het mondiale kapitalisme. William I. Robinson, hoogleraar sociologie, Global Studies en Latijns-Amerika aan de Universiteit van Californi in Santa Barbara, onderbouwt zijn stelling met een solide analyse van de echte motieven achter het buitenlandbeleid van de VS.*

dinsdag 8 juni 2021 11:06 

*Spread the love
*
Slechts enkele dagen nadat het Pentagon militaire oefeningen uitvoerde in de Zuid-Chinese Zee liet President Biden op 15 april weten dat zijn regering tien Kremlin-diplomaten het land zou uitzetten en nieuwe sancties zou opleggen aan Rusland voor zijn vermeende tussenkomst in de verkiezingen van 2020  waarvoor Rusland meteen met gelijke munt terugbetaalde.

Deze acties waren slechts de meest recente opflakkering van agressieve aanstellerij terwijl Washington zijn Nieuwe Koude Oorlog tegen Rusland en China opvoert, wat de wereld gevaarlijk dicht bij een internationale politieke en militaire vuurzee brengt.

De meeste waarnemers schrijven deze door de VS uitgelokte oorlog toe aan rivaliteit en competitie voor hegemonie en internationale economische controle. Hoewel deze factoren zeker een rol spelen is er een groter plaatje dat vaak vergeten wordt: de crisis van het mondiale kapitalisme.

Deze crisis is economisch, of eerder structureel. Het is een crisis van chronische stagnatie in de wereldeconomie. Maar het is ook een politieke crisis: dit gaat over de legitimiteit van de staat en de kapitalistische hegemonie._

Geen enkele persoon op deze foto is een VS-soldaat, hier bij ladingswerken op Bagram Air Force Base in Afghanistan. Foto: USArmy

_Het systeem gaat gestaag richting een zogenaamde algemene crisis van kapitalistische heerschappij nu miljarden mensen ter wereld voor een onzekere overlevingsstrijd komen te staan en een systeem in vraag stellen dat ze niet langer als legitiem erkennen.

In de VS moeten de heersende groeperingen ervoor zorgen dat deze angst voor zwakke overlevingskansen niet tegen het systeem gericht wordt, maar tegen gemeenschappen die als zondebok dienen, bijvoorbeeld immigranten of Aziaten die de schuld krijgen van de pandemie, maar ook tegen externe vijanden als Rusland of China.

Tegelijkertijd legitimeren de toenemende internationale spanningen de oplopende budgetten voor militaire doeleinden. Verder zorgt dit voor nieuwe winstkansen door middel van oorlog, politieke conflicten en onderdrukking in een voor het overige stagnerende civiele economie.

Wereldwijd ontstaat een peoples spring (volkslente). Van Chili tot Libanon, Irak tot India, Frankrijk tot de VS, Hati tot Nigeria en Zuid-Afrika tot Colombia, overal worden stakingen en massaprotesten georganiseerd en in veel van deze gevallen hebben die een radicaal antikapitalistische ondertoon.

De heersende groepen kunnen niet anders dan schrik krijgen voor dit gerommel in de onderbuik van de maatschappij. Als er geen tegenreactie op komt zal de Nieuwe Koude Oorlog de hoeksteen worden van het arsenaal van Amerikaanse leiders en transnationale elites om de macht te behouden terwijl de crisis verergert.
*
De crisis van het mondiale kapitalisme

*Vanuit economisch perspectief gezien staat het mondiale kapitalisme momenteel voor wat in technische termen overaccumulatie heet: een situatie waarin de economie enorme rijkdom heeft geproduceerd  of de capaciteit heeft om die te produceren  maar waarbij de markt deze rijkdom niet kan absorberen door de stijgende ongelijkheid.

Kapitalisme is dus van nature in staat overvloedige rijkdom te creren, maar weet deze weelde zodanig te polariseren dat de sociale ongelijkheid sterk toeneemt, tenzij een beleid van herverdeling dit tegenwerkt. Het huidige niveau van wereldwijde sociale polarisatie en ongelijkheid is ongezien. In 2018 had de rijkste n procent in de wereld maar liefst de helft van de mondiale rijkdom in handen, terwijl de onderste tachtig procent van de bevolking het moest stellen met slechts vijf procent.

_Militaire uitgaven per land (cijfers SIPRI 2019). Tabel: Zenhaus/SIPRI/CC BY-SA 4:0

_Dergelijke ongelijkheden ondermijnen uiteindelijk de stabiliteit van het systeem door de stijgende kloof tussen wat geproduceerd wordt  of kan worden  en wat door de markt kan geabsorbeerd worden. De extreme concentratie van de rijkdom in handen van slechts een paar allerrijksten en de stijgende verarming van de meerderheid zorgt ervoor dat de transnationale kapitalistische klasse (de TKK) steeds meer problemen ondervindt bij het zoeken naar productieve uitlaatkleppen om de gigantische overschotten die ze vergaard heeft te lozen.

Hoe groter de wereldwijde ongelijkheden worden, hoe kleiner de wereldmarkt wordt en hoe meer het systeem een structurele crisis van overaccumulatie ondergaat. Indien dit ongehinderd door blijft gaan, zal de groter wordende sociale polarisatie leiden tot een crisis door stagnatie, recessie, depressies, sociale onrust en oorlog, precies wat we momenteel meemaken.

In tegenstelling tot de mainstream opinies heeft het coronavirus deze crisis van het globale kapitalisme niet veroorzaakt, dit hing ons immers al veel langer boven het hoofd. Op de vooravond van de pandemie was de Europese groei al tot nul geslonken, een groot deel van Latijns-Amerika en Sub-Sahara Afrika bevonden zich reeds in recessie, de groei in Zuid-Azi nam al gestaag af en Noord-Amerika kende reeds een terugval. Het kwaad was reeds geschied. Het virus was slechts de laatste vonk in de daarvoor al zeer ontvlambare globale economie die nooit echt hersteld was van de financile instorting van 2008 en die sindsdien al op de grens van een nieuwe crisis stond.

Zelfs al zou er een tijdelijk herstel plaatsvinden nadat de wereld stilaan bekomt van de pandemie, zal het mondiale kapitalisme nog steeds verwikkeld zitten in deze structurele crisis van overaccumulatie. In de aanloop van de pandemie kon men wereldwijd een gestage stijging in ongebruikte capaciteit en een terugval van industrile productie waarnemen. Het overschot aan vergaard kapitaal zonder bestemming breidde zich snel uit.Transnationale bedrijven tekenden dan ook recordwinsten op in de jaren 2010, terwijl bedrijfsinvesteringen daalden.

Het totaalbedrag aan reserves dat in de tweeduizend grootste niet-financile ondernemingen wereldwijd werd opgeslagen steeg van 6.600 miljard in 2010 tot 14.200 miljard dollar in 2020  een veel groter bedrag dan de buitenlandse deviezenreserves van de wereldwijde centrale regeringen  terwijl de wereldeconomie tot stilstand kwam.

Wilde financile speculatie en de stijgende schulden van overheden, bedrijven en consumenten dreven de groei in de eerste twee decennia van de 21ste eeuw, maar dit zijn slechts tijdelijke en niet-duurzame oplossingen voor langetermijnstagnatie.

----------


## Revisor

*De mondiale oorlogseconomie*

Zoals ik aantoonde in mijn boek dat ik in 2020 schreef, “The Global Police State”, wordt de wereldeconomie steeds afhankelijker van de ontwikkeling en inzet van oorlogssystemen en systemen van sociale controle en onderdrukking, als methode om winst te maken en zo verder kapitaal te vergaren tegen een achtergrond van chronische stilstand en verzadiging van de globale markten.
_


_Dit is beter bekend als “gemilitariseerde accumulatie” en verwijst naar een situatie waarin een globale oorlogseconomie steunt op eeuwigdurende oorlogsvoering door de staat, op sociale controle en onderdrukking – nu ook gedreven door nieuwe digitale technologien – om zo de accumulatie van kapitaal in stand te houden.
De gebeurtenissen van 11 september 2001 luidden een eeuw van permanente globale oorlog in, waarin logistiek, oorlogsvoering, inlichtingen, onderdrukking, surveillance en zelfs militair personeel steeds vaker het geprivatiseerde domein van transnationaal kapitaal werden.

Het Pentagon-budget steeg 91 procent tussen 1998 en 2011, terwijl wereldwijd de totale militaire uitgaven 50 procent verhoogden tussen 2006 en 2015, van 1,4 biljoen dollar tot meer dan 2 biljoen dollar. Dit getal houdt echter geen rekening met de honderden miljarden dollars die gespendeerd werden aan inlichtingen, noodoperaties, politie, nepoorlogen tegen immigranten, terroristen, drugs en “binnenlandse veiligheid”. In diezelfde periode zijn de winsten van de militair-industrile complexen verviervoudigd.

Door enkel te focussen op de militaire staatsbudgetten zien we echter slechts een deel van het plaatje van de mondiale oorlogseconomie. De verschillende oorlogen, conflicten en campagnes voor sociale controle en onderdrukking wereldwijd houden een samensmelting in van priv-accumulatie en militarisering van de staat.

In een dergelijke relatie maakt de staat het mogelijk om priv-kapitaal te vergaren door middel van militarisering, bijvoorbeeld door het faciliteren van de wapenverkoop door militair-industrile veiligheidsfirma’s, wat momenteel dan ook een hoogtepunt bereikt heeft. De wereldwijde wapenhandel van de top honderd wapenfabrikanten en bedrijven gericht op militaire diensten steeg maar liefst 38 procent tussen 2002 en 2016.

In 2018 boden de priv- op winst gerichte militaire bedrijven werkgelegenheid aan ongeveer vijftien miljoen mensen wereldwijd, bovenop twintig miljoen mensen werkzaam in priv-veiligheidsdiensten. Politionele priv-veiligheid is een van de snelst groeiende economische sectoren in vele landen en overtreft tegenwoordig de budgetten van openbare veiligheidsdiensten wereldwijd.

Het budget dat naar priv-veiligheidsdiensten ging in 2003, het jaar van de invasie van Irak, was 73 procent hoger dan het budget voor de openbare sector, en drie keer zoveel mensen werden ingezet in priv-troepen als in de officile instellingen voor handhaving van de wet. In de helft van alle landen wereldwijd is het aantal priv-veiligheidsagenten dan ook veel talrijker dan het aantal openbare politieagenten.
_

Aantal miljonairs per land. Tabel: inequality.org

_Deze ‘bedrijfssoldaten en politie’ worden ingezet om bedrijfseigendommen te bewaken, persoonlijke bewaking te voorzien voor leiders van de TKK en hun families, om data te verzamelen, politie-, paramilitaire, anti-verzet- en surveillanceoperaties uit te voeren, om menigten onder controle te houden en demonstranten te onderdrukken, om privgevangenissen te onderhouden, ondervragingen uit te voeren en om deel te nemen aan oorlogen.
In 2018 liet president Trump met veel fanfare weten dat er een zesde legermacht in de maak was, de zogenaamde “ruimtetroepen”. De bedrijfsmedia namen gretig zijn slagzin over dat deze troepen noodzakelijk zouden zijn om toenemende dreigingen voor de VS tegen te gaan.

Wat minder in de media aan bod kwam, is dat een kleine groep voormalige overheidsfunctionarissen met nauwe banden met de luchtvaartindustrie achter de schermen lobbyde voor de creatie van een dergelijke legermacht om zo de verkoop te promoten van satellieten en andere ruimtetuig met militaire uitgaven.

In februari 2021 liet de “Federation of American Scientists” weten dat lobbying door militair-industrile complexen aan de basis lag van de beslissing van de Amerikaanse regering om minstens 100 miljard dollar te investeren in nieuwe nucleaire voorraden. De regering van Biden verkondigde in april dat de VS-troepen Afghanistan zouden verlaten, wat op veel bijval kon rekenen.

Hoewel er nog slechts 2.500 VS-troepen ter plaatse zijn, verbleekt dat aantal bij de meer dan 18.000 aannemers die de overheid heeft ingezet om daar Amerikaanse belangen te behartigen, inclusief minstens 5.000 priv-soldaten die wel ter plaatse blijven.

De zogenaamde oorlog tegen drugs en terreur, de officieuze oorlogen tegen immigranten, vluchtelingen en gangs en meer algemeen tegen de arme, gekleurde jeugd uit de arbeidersklasse, de bouw van grensmuren, opvangcentra voor immigranten en gevangeniscomplexen, systemen van massasurveillance en de verspreiding van particuliere veiligheidstroepen en huurlingen zijn allemaal enorme winstmachines.

Zij zullen enkel belangrijker worden, terwijl stagnatie van het systeem het nieuwe ‘normaal’ wordt. Kortom, de globale politiestaat is big business in een tijd waarin andere mogelijkheden voor transnationale winstvergaring beperkt zijn.

Als bedrijfswinsten, eerder dan een of andere externe dreiging, de reden zijn voor de uitbreiding van de Amerikaanse oorlogsmachine en de globale politiestaat, moet dit nog steeds gerechtvaardigd worden tegenover de eigen bevolking. Dit is waar het verhaal van de officile staatspropaganda over de “Nieuwe Koude Oorlog” ten tonele verschijnt.

*Externe vijanden oproepen*

Er is nog een andere dynamiek aan het werk wanneer we het hebben over deze Nieuwe Koude Oorlog: een dynamiek van staatslegitimiteit en kapitalistische hegemonie. Internationale spanningen komen voort uit de acute politieke contradictie in het wereldwijde kapitalisme waarbij economische globalisatie plaatsgrijpt binnen een systeem van politieke autoriteit gebaseerd op de natiestaat.

In technische termen kunnen we stellen dat er een contradictie is tussen de functie van accumulatie en die van legitimiteit van staten. Met andere woorden, staten voor een tegenstelling waarbij ze enerzijds de nood voelen om transnationale kapitalistische accumulatie te promoten binnen de grenzen van hun individuele nationale grondgebied en anderzijds de nood om politieke legitimiteit te bereiken en de binnenlandse sociale orde te stabiliseren.

Om transnationale investeringen voor het eigen nationale grondgebied aan te trekken moet dus kapitaal voorzien worden, inclusief alle stimulansen gelinkt aan het neoliberalisme, zoals neerwaartse druk op de lonen, het bestrijden van vakbonden, liberalisaring, lage of afwezige belastingen, privatisering, investeringssubsidies, bezuinigingen en dergelijke meer.

Het resultaat hiervan is stijgende ongelijkheid, verarming en onzekerheid voor de werkende bevolking. Kortom, dit zijn de voorwaarden waardoor staten terechtkomen in crisissen van legitimiteit, waardoor nationale politieke systemen gedestabiliseerd raken en de controle door elitegroepen in gevaar komt.

Internationale wrijvingen escaleren wanneer staten, in hun poging om terug legitimiteit te verwerven, de sociale en politieke spanningen trachten te sublimeren en proberen te vermijden dat de maatschappelijke orde uit mekaar valt.

In de VS hield deze sublimatie in dat sociale onrust in de schoenen van ultieme zondebokken werd geschoven, zoals de migranten. Dit is tevens een van de sleutelfuncties van racisme, wat bovendien een kernelement was van Trumps politieke strategie. Die vermeende schuld kan echter ook bij een externe vijand gelegd worden, zoals China of Rusland, wat duidelijk een hoeksteen van Bidens strategie lijkt te worden.

Hoewel de Chinese en Russische regerende elites ook de economische en politieke nasleep van de globale crisis onder ogen moeten zien, zijn hun nationale economien toch minder afhankelijk van gemilitariseerde accumulatie en hun mechanismes voor legitimiteit zijn niet gebaseerd op conflict met de VS.

Hoewel er nog slechts 2.500 VS-troepen ter plaatse zijn, verbleekt dat aantal bij de meer dan 18.000 aannemers die de overheid heeft ingezet om daar Amerikaanse belangen te behartigen, inclusief minstens 5.000 priv-soldaten die wel ter plaatse blijven in Afghanistan.
Het is Washington dat deze Nieuwe Koude Oorlog in het leven roept, niet op basis van een of andere politieke of militaire dreiging van China of Rusland en nog minder op basis van economische competitie – aangezien de transnationale handel tussen de VS en China sterk grensoverschrijdend is. Deze Nieuwe Koude Oorlog is eerder gebaseerd op de noodzaak om de crisis niet alleen te beheren maar vooral te doen verdwijnen.

De neiging van de kapitalistische staat om de politieke nasleep van deze crisis te externaliseren verhoogt het risico dat internationale spanningen tot oorlog zullen leiden. Historisch gezien hebben oorlogen het kapitalistische systeem steeds uit de crisis kunnen halen, omdat ze steeds weer de aandacht afleidden van politieke spanningen en legitimiteitsproblemen.

Het zogenaamde “vredesdividend” dat moest leiden tot demilitarisatie na het einde van de eerste Koude Oorlog in 1991 toen de Sovjet-Unie uit mekaar viel, verdampte plotsklaps volledig door 9/11, wat op zijn beurt de schijnvertoning van een War on Terror rechtvaardigde als nieuw voorwendsel voor militarisering en reactionair nationalisme.

Historisch gezien verwerven Amerikaanse presidenten hun hoogste populariteitsscores wanneer ze oorlogen ontketenen. Het hoogtepunt was George W. Bush met een score van maar liefst 90 procent in 2001 toen zijn regering zich gereed maakte om Afghanistan binnen te vallen. Zijn vader George Bush senior haalde in 1991 nog 89 procent toen de VS het einde van de (eerste) invasie van Irak en de “bevrijding van Koeweit” aankondigde.

----------


## Revisor

*De strijd om de post-pandemie wereld
*
We zijn momenteel getuige van een radicale herstructurering en transformatie van het mondiale kapitalisme, gebaseerd op een veel verder ontwikkelde digitalisatie van de gehele wereldeconomie en van de maatschappij. Dit proces wordt gedreven door technologien van de zogenaamde vierde industrile revolutie, waaronder artificile intelligentie en machinaal aanleren, Big Data, zelfrijdende voertuigen ter land, ter zee en in de lucht, cloud-based quantum computing, 5G-bandbreedte, bio-en nanotechnologie en het Internet of Things (IoT).

Deze crisis is niet alleen economisch en politiek, ze is tevens existentieel omwille van de dreiging van ecologische ondergang en kernoorlog. Daarbij mogen we ook het risico op toekomstige pandemien niet uitsluiten die misschien zelfs veel dodelijker kunnen zijn dan de coronavirussen.

Deze omstandigheden dragen bij tot een nieuw blok van transnationaal kapitaal, geleid door techbedrijven, door hun verwevenheid met financiering, farmaceutica en het militair-industrieel complex, om op die manier steeds grotere macht te verwerven en zo de controle over de sleutelsectoren van de wereldeconomie te bestendigen. Terwijl deze herstructurering doorgaat, wordt de concentratie van wereldwijd kapitaal nog vergroot en verergeren de sociale ongelijkheid en de internationale spanningen, alsook de risico’s op een militaire uitbarsting.

In 2018 beheerden nog amper zeventien globale financile conglomeraten tezamen 41.100 miljard dollar – meer dan de helft van het wereldwijde BBP. Datzelfde jaar bezat de rijkste n procent, bestaande uit 36 miljoen miljonairs en 2 400 miljardairs, meer dan de helft van de rijkdom in de wereld, terwijl de onderste tachtig procent – bijna zes miljard mensen – het moest stellen met slechts vijf procent van deze rijkdom. Het resultaat is dan ook verwoestend voor de arme meerderheid van de mensheid.

Wereldwijd overleeft vijftig procent van de bevolking met gemiddeld 2,5 dollar per dag en tachtig procent moet het met minder dan 10 dollar per dag stellen. En op drie mensen lijdt aan een vorm van ondervoeding, bijna een miljard mensen gaan elke avond met honger naar bed en nog eens twee miljard leven met permanente voedselonzekerheid.

Het aantal vluchtelingen dat probeert te ontsnappen aan oorlog, klimaatverandering, politieke onderdrukking en economische ondergang loopt al op tot honderden miljoenen. De Nieuwe Koude Oorlog zal deze lagen van de bevolking enkel verder de dieperik induwen.

Kapitalistische crises staan garant voor intense sociale onrust en klassenstrijd. We zien een snelle politieke polarisatie in de globale maatschappij sinds 2008, tussen opstandig extreemrechts en opstandig links. De aanhoudende crisis heeft tevens massaprotesten in de hand gewerkt. Arbeiders, landbouwers en de arme bevolking zocht toevlucht tot stakingen en protesten wereldwijd, van Soedan tot Chili, Frankrijk tot Thailand, Zuid-Afrika tot de VS.

Overal ter wereld breekt een “people’s spring” uit. Deze crisis geeft echter ook extreemrechts en neofascistische troepen een duwtje in de rug. Die lijken furore te maken in heel wat landen en gebruiken het medische onheil en zijn nasleep voor een politieke opmars. Neofascistische bewegingen, alsook autoritaire en dictatoriale regimes breken wereldwijd door terwijl democratie stilaan uit elkaar valt.

Dergelijke woeste ongelijkheden zijn explosief. Ze voeden massaprotesten van de onderdrukten en zorgen ervoor dat de heersende groepen reageren met een meer alomtegenwoordige globale politiestaat om zo de rebellie van de werkende bevolking in de kiem te smoren._

William I.Robinson. Foto: UNU-WIDER/CC BY-SA 2:0

_De tegenstellingen van het door crisissen gedreven systeem bereiken een breekpunt en brengen zo de wereld in een hachelijke situatie op het randje van een wereldwijde burgeroorlog.

De inzet kan niet hoger zijn. De strijd om de post-pandemie-wereld wordt nu gevoerd. Een deel van de strijd moet eruit bestaan de Nieuwe Koude Oorlog te ontmaskeren voor wat hij echt is: een list van de dominante elites om onze aandacht af te leiden van de escalerende crisis van het mondiale kapitalisme.
_
.................................................. .................................................. ..........

What are the real reasons behind the New Cold War? werd vertaald door Fleur Leysen. Roar Magazine is een “online publicatie van radicale verbeelding, die perspectieven aanbiedt vanuit de frontlijnen van de wereldwijde strijd voor echte democratie. Het wereldsysteem is in crisis. Wereldwijd kapitalisme en liberale democratie vallen uit elkaar rond ons”.

William I. Robinson is hoogleraar in Sociologie, Global Studies en Latijns-Amerika aan de Universiteit van Californi in Santa Barbara. Zijn boek, Global Civil War: Repression and Rebellion in the Post-Pandemic World, verschijnt begin 2022.


_https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...-koude-oorlog/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Jaja een beetje spammen zodat *lastige vragen* en opmerkingen naar achter schuiven.

.

----------


## Olive Yao

> (...)
> 
> De crisis van het mondiale kapitalisme
> 
> Vanuit economisch perspectief gezien staat het mondiale kapitalisme momenteel voor wat in technische termen overaccumulatie heet: een situatie waarin de economie enorme rijkdom heeft geproduceerd  of de capaciteit heeft om die te produceren  maar waarbij de markt deze rijkdom niet kan absorberen door de stijgende ongelijkheid.
> 
> (...)


Het een-na-laatste thema, dat 'de markt de rijkdom niet kan absorberen', is om twee samenhangende redenen van grote betekenis.

1. Ben bang dat het wel _kan_, namelijk als een onderklasse praktisch geheel buiten de economie wordt gezet. Deze mensen zijn dan praktisch consument noch producent. Dit is denkbaar. De economie draait dan voor degenen die er wel deel aan (kunnen of mogen) nemen.

Het eindresultaat is ongeveer hetzelfde.

2. De wet van Say (van rond 1800, door Jean-Baptiste Say) houdt in: aanbod schept zijn eigen vraag. Dit is een van de grondslagen van de ideologie van kapitalisme. Als het zo is dat de markt de rijkdom niet kan absorberen, is dat een empirische weerlegging van de wet van Say, en daarmee van deze grondslag van kapitalistische ideologie.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Revisor krijgt rugdekking...dat zal hem niet helpen overigens. Een canadees blijft een westerling. Ik kan hem ook alleen wel aan. 

.

----------


## Revisor

*William Arkin: Generaals Zonder Kleren* 



Door: Martin Broek Gepubliceerd: 17 juli 2021

In Newsweek stond onlangs een artikel van William Arkin (1) (al een leven lang vorser naar en schrijver over Amerikaanse militaire ontwikkelingen) over het wegpoetsen van signalementen van personen van wat hij een geheim leger van 60.000 mensen noemde. Van dit leger opereert een groot deel onder een dekmantel in binnen- en buitenland, in uniform of burger tenue, in de digitale of analoge werkelijkheid.

Het gaat voor meer dan helft om speciale troepen (die bijvoorbeeld opereren achter de grenzen van Noord-Korea en Iran), gevolgd door inlichtingendiensten personeel, de derde, hard groeiende groep, zijn de mannen en vrouwen die altijd achter hun toetsenborden en monitors zitten en naar doelwitten zoeken of sociale media manipuleren. Het Amerikaanse Congres heeft er nog nooit een hoorzitting aan gewijd, terwijl het bestaan van dit omvangrijke leger implicaties heeft voor wetgeving, de Geneefse Conventies, militaire gedragscodes en aansprakelijkheid. Bovendien slorpen ze samen jaarlijks zo'n kleine € 750 miljoen aan overheidsgelden op.

Half april publiceerde, William Arkin, onder de titel Waarom kan Amerika zijn eindeloze oorlogen niet beindigen (2) een samenvatting van het boek dat hij (met onderzoeker E.D. Cauchi) dit jaar uitbracht: The generals have no clothes; the untold story of our endless wars. Het artikel rond het geheime leger dat gebruikt maakt van signature reduction is een knap staaltje speurwerk, maar is daarnaast ook een aanvulling op dit boek dat wijst op de gevaren van een militariserende samenleving. De generaals zonder kleren is een moetje voor mensen die hun begrip van de militaire ontwikkelingen van de afgelopen jaren willen vergroten. Het boek bevat veel herkenbare opmerkingen, zoals dat: geen land in het Midden-Oosten er momenteel beter aan toe dan is dan voordat de oorlog tegen het terrorisme twintig jaar geleden begon; geen president in staat is de eindeloze oorlog te stoppen; er $ 6.500 miljard is uitgegeven aan de militaire operaties in de afgelopen twintig jaar; er alleen al 11.000 Amerikanen (militairen en van private diensten) zijn gesneuveld en 53.000 de fysieke en/of psychische vernieling in gegaan sinds 9/11; en de Amerikaanse aanwezigheid en oorlogsvoering niet leidt tot minder, maar juist een groeiend aantal terroristen, en niet minder maar juist meer gevechten. Dit is bekend, maar waarom draait dit systeem dan toch door vraagt Arkin zich af. Het boek doet verslag van de zoektocht met een zee aan verhalend beschreven informatie. Al in de inleiding vat hij het antwoord bondig samen: “dit nooit eindigende gevecht houdt zichzelf in stand.” Maar hij steekt ook de hand in eigen boezem: “We hebben dit laten gebeuren, omdat het onze levens niet zou raken.”
*
Netwerk*

Een belangrijk deel van zijn antwoord is dat militaire operaties worden ondersteund door een veel groter leger dan slechts gevechtstroepen. Die gevechtstroepen zijn juist minder belangrijk geworden. Dit is niet alleen omdat een groot deel van de taken is verhuisd naar speciale troepen en CIA-legertje of de semi-gevechtstroepen van Drugsbestrijding (DEA), Buitenlandse Zaken en FBI, waardoor conventionele militairen afnemen in belang, maar ook omdat ondersteunende activiteiten, waarbij private diensten een voorname rol spelen, een opmars maakten. Bovendien op iedere gevechtseenheid staat een veelvoud aan eenheden voor onderhoud, logistiek, beleid, kortom de hele santenkraam. De wapens zijn zo ingewikkeld dat er een legertje aan technici uit de militaire industrie mee moet om voor de militaire infrastructuur te zorgen. Bij de Amerikaanse landmacht is 1:19 iemand die schiet, zo rekent Arkin uit. Bij de speciale troepen ligt dit op 1:12.

Naast militairen zijn inlichtingendiensten een steeds belangrijker deel van de interventies. Zij verzamelen de informatie die nodig is voor het uitschakelen van tegenstanders. Er is een netwerk aan organisaties, maar ook een technologisch netwerk. Data laat zich door de netwerken gemakkelijk verspreiden en versterken die vervolgens weer. Ter illustratie een recent bericht uit een militaire publicatie stelde dat Amerikaanse mariniers net als mobieltjes beter gekoppeld moeten worden aan dit netwerk (3).
*
Troepen*

Als er over terugtrekken wordt gesproken dan gaat het vaak over troops en dat zijn dan de gevechtstroepen, een deel van de militaire activiteiten kan bij de aftocht blazen toch doorgaan. Als er duizend man gevechtstroepen in een land zitten, dan is er een veelvoud aan ondersteunende militairen actief waarover bij voorkeur niet wordt gesproken. Terugtrekken is binnen het Amerikaanse militaire systeem, een mogelijkheid geworden die kan betekenen dat een militaire taak niet beindigd wordt. Terugtrekken kan 'verantwoordelijk.' Dit diffuse systeem waar terugtrekken, toch blijven, kan betekenen, wordt gebruikt om zonder politieke schade in Washington stappen te zetten die het publiek graag ziet (minder troepen in het buitenland doet het goed in de VS) en ook naar tevredenheid zijn van Pentagon en machthebbers in het buitenland die willen dat de VS hun aanwezigheid handhaven. De interventie wordt er tevens wat minder zichtbaar door.
*
Bases*

Er zijn opleiders, die taken op zich kunnen nemen, drones worden aangestuurd vanuit veilige landen in het Midden-Oosten (het commando voor de luchtmacht zit in Qatar, dat voor de marine in Bahrein en voor de landmacht in Koeweit), Europa of de Verenigde Staten zelf. Een dronepiloot in de VS kan de ene dag een onbemand vliegtuig boven Libi en de volgende dag boven Syri of Nigeria laten opereren, en 's avonds thuis de kinderen in bed stoppen. Maar buitenlandse aanwezigheid is ook niet altijd wat het lijkt. Een uitzending naar de Verenigde Arabische Emiraten lijkt een interventie in het Midden-Oosten, maar de 155e panterbrigade ging er niet heen als deel van de Amerikaanse strijdkrachten in de regio, maar omdat er voldoende ruimte is om tankoperaties te oefenen als voorbereiding op oorlog met de Russen of Chinezen. Bijkomstig voordeel is dat de VS laat zien aandacht te hebben voor zijn bondgenoot op het Arabische schiereiland. O ja, militairen van de 155e gingen tijdens de uitzending wel naar 22 landen van Tadzjikistan tot Egypte en Oman. Het is daarmee ook een dekmantel voor andere militaire activiteiten.
*
Onzichtbaar*

Slachtoffers vermijden is steeds belangrijker geworden; aan eigen kant, maar ook bij de tegenstander, want teveel slachtoffers leidt tot ongewenste aandacht vanuit het Congres, media, de bevolking of lokale overheden. Ongestoord en zo onzichtbaar mogelijk oorlog voeren is een doelstelling en de mensen die de beslissingen nemen en de uitvoerders blijven dan ook zo veel mogelijk buiten beeld. Obama beloofde meer openheid, maar “de wetgevende macht zou in plaats daarvan alleen nog genformeerd worden operaties in speciale landen in geclassificeerde documenten.” Het is al moeilijk een beeld te krijgen van de Amerikaanse militaire politiek, maar zo wordt het vrijwel onmogelijk. Nog moeilijker werd het omdat veel operaties niet onder de legale definitie van oorlog vielen en daarom het verplicht rapporteren omzeilden (denk aan de Nederlandse artikel 100 procedure). Zo konden speciale troepen ongestoord actief zijn op 97 plekken in op zijn minst 27 landen.

----------


## Revisor

*Informatienetwerk*

Militaire operaties worden gesteund door een flexibel en betrouwbaar netwerk voor lucht, zee, land, ruimte, speciale operaties en cyber. Daarboven staan 880 admiraals en generaals. Daarvan zijn er zo'n honderd operationeel actief (de rest vecht zijn slagen in Washington met en tegen elkaar voor meer budget bijvoorbeeld). Het Amerikaanse militaire systeem heeft zich ontwikkeld sinds de oorlog van 1990-91 tegen Irak. In de afgelopen dertig jaar zijn enorme stappen gezet en heeft het zijn betrouwbaarheid meer dan eens bewezen, stelt de schrijver. Er zijn nieuwe wapens gekomen, zoals drones, er zijn autonome precisieaanvallen, een 24/7 totaalbeeld van de situatie, er is cyberoorlog en groeiend militair gebruik van de ruimte. Bommen zijn gerichter geworden en veel kleiner: dertig jaar geleden woog een vergelijkbare bom 2.000 pond, dat is nu 50 pond (er kunnen er daardoor veel meer mee met een vliegtuig of drone) en door de technologie is de efficintie ook gegroeid. Uitschakelen van tegenstanders is de hoofdtaak geworden binnen de wereldwijde Amerikaanse operaties.
*
Naaf en spaak*

Er is vooral een verschuiving opgetreden naar informatie als wapen om aanvalsdoelen te bepalen, te bereiken, uit te schakelen en beslissingen te nemen. Hiertoe bestaat een wereldwijd netwerk dat weinig door het publiek wordt begrepen en onzichtbaar, veerkrachtig en efficint is. Een facet wat de schrijver hierbij aanhaalt is dat het Patriot luchtafweersysteem van het neutrale Zweden, niet kan werken zonder connectie met informatie uit het grote Amerikaanse systeem. Op het moment van schrijven zal Zwitserland mogelijk beslissen om hetzelfde Patriot raketsysteem van wapenreus Raytheon te kopen. Nog een onafhankelijk land in Europa dat afhankelijk wordt. Neutraliteit en soevereiniteit zijn binnen deze ontwikkeling van militaire systemen een lege huls geworden. Nog veel meer geldt die afhankelijkheid van het Amerikaanse datasysteem het leger van Saoedi Arabi. Riyad kan dan wel de grootste wapenimporteur ter wereld zijn, maar is toch niet meer dan een een knoop op een Amerikaanse jas en volledig afhankelijk van militair (technische) ondersteuning. In het boek wordt dit het naaf-en-spaak systeem genoemd dat alle losse onderdelen op aarde, in de ruimte en in cyber bij elkaar brengt.
*
Groter en wazig*

Doorgaans gaat het bij de eindeloze oorlog, om de eindeloze oorlog tegen het terrorisme. Dat is niet wat hier gebeurt. Militairen houden zich ook steeds meer bezig met niet militaire kwesties en niet militaire organisatie maken in toenemende mate gebruik van militair ogende organisaties. Dat heeft altijd wel enigszins bestaan, maar is de afgelopen dertig jaar gegroeid. Homeland Security is een van die organisaties die gebruik maakt van een vaag legertje en dat de burgerlijke samenleving is binnengedrongen. Maar je kan ook denken aan de oorlog tegen de drugs, het CIA-lgertje e.d. Arkin toont aan dat tal van diensten en onderwerpen worden opgenomen in de grote amorfe veiligheidssector en de militaire infrastructuur nog groter maakt dan hij al is. Het zorgt er ook voor dat het vormen van een beeld van het netwerk nog moeilijker wordt, doordat het een waas legt, zelfs over wat wel en wat geen militaire taken zijn. Dat dit niet leidt tot positieve resultaten bij het bestrijden van wat het beoogt te bestrijden onderbouwt hij met cijfers.
*
Samenkomen*

Taal is een terugkerend thema in het boek. Taal die verhullend is, of taal die als ze begrepen wordt juist onthullend werkt. Ook in de context van de verbreding van het militaire veiligheidsgebied wordt die taal gefileerd. Convergentie is het meest gehoorde toverwoord in verband met de oneindige oorlog en wordt gebruikt om het netwerk te verkopen. Zo komen opstandige en criminele dreigingen samen, en werden drugssmokkelaars in een handomdraai narco-terroristen. De dreiging bestrijden kan alleen als de betrokkenen een netwerkbewustzijn hebben. Bewust, maar wel met een taakomschrijving die zo vaag blijft dat alles er onder zou kunnen vallen en het succes of falen van de inspanningen niet te meten is. Wie anders dan de militairen hadden al een uitgebreide ervaring in het vormen van een netwerkaanpak. Dat leger is 'volhardend' in zijn strijd tegen het internationale netwerk van vijanden: van mensenhandelaar tot Chinese leger. Al met al werd zo ook wat eigenlijk binnenlands politiewerk was door het strooien met toverwoorden een militaire taak.
*
Diana Dean*

Het hele idee om overal een veiligheidsstructuur voor op te zetten wordt eenvoudig lek geschoten met een verhaal dat Arkin verteld. De old school douanebeambte Diana Dean controleerde aan de Canadese grens een auto en de bestuurder maakte een verdachte indruk. Ze vroeg door, zocht en vond een bompakket. Ze deed wat ze moest doen. Geen speciale bevoegdheden, of middelen geen netwerk, maar ze lette op en deed haar werk. Ze wordt in De generaals zonder kleren terecht in het zonnetje gezet. Alle diensten die hun werk niet deden bij alle verdachte stappen in de aanloop naar 9/11 zouden vervolgens de sprong voorwaarts maken en zetten zichzelf in het middelpunt waarbij meer middelen en financin nodig zouden zijn. Sterker nog niet zij, maar het Amerikaanse publiek had de fout gemaakt. Ze waren te zachtaardig, te week geworden, met teveel hang naar liberale vrijheden, en teveel beperkingen voor politie en inlichtingendiensten. Daardoor kwam het dat de aanslagen niet werden voorkomen. De Amerikanen hadden het aan zichzelf te wijten. Dat moest veranderen. Dat er te weinig Diana Deans waren die gewoon onder de geldende bevoegdheden deden wat ze moesten doen, dat verhaal lag al snel onder het tapijt. Vervolgens ging een groot deel van de vrijheden op de schop en de diensten werden er sterker van. De nabestaanden van de 911 slachtoffers werden gemarginaliseerd. “Het geld vloeide al naar de architecten van het falen,” zo stelt Arkin bondig.
*
Hotemetoten*

Het netwerk wordt ondersteund door hotemetoten uit het wereldje van de veiligheidsexperts en voormalige generaals die vertellen hoe de Verenigd Staten verder moeten: “Zij veroorzaakten onze wereldwijde rotzooi,” stelt de schrijver, en ze “beweren dat niets moet en kan veranderen.” Dat netwerk is sterker dan de presidentile bevoegdheid, zo hebben verschillende presidenten aan de lijve ondervonden. President Obama wilde een beperkte aanpak van de terroristen, zijn wens kon door het veiligheidsapparaat ingewilligd worden met drones en gerichte – op informatie gebaseerde informatie – en zo ging de technologie aan de loop met het beleid en werden clandestiene operaties steeds belangrijker en omvangrijker. Zijn opvolger Trump wilde weg van de oorlogen van Bush en Obama, maar hij was of niet bekwaam genoeg om een dergelijke politiek uit te voeren of had niet de steun die nodig was om de politiek van zijn voorgangers om te keren. Het terugtrekken van troepen werd zo vaak genoemd, maar was al lang niet meer waar het om ging bij de eindeloze oorlog. Ook als de gevechtstroepen werden terug getrokken dan bleven er trainingsmissies en zo behield de VS overal een militaire aanwezigheid, zelfs vanuit de Verenigde Staten zelf.
*
Briefing*

Welke Regering – Democraat of Republikein – er ook verantwoordelijk was, voor het beleid maakte dat weinig uit. Het netwerk was gericht op uitbreiden. Elke kleine missie vroeg zijn nieuwe grote en noodzakelijke aanvullingen om hem veilig en mogelijk te maken. “Niemand overzag het geheel, en niemand staat echt aan het roer. Maar iedere onafhankelijke deelnemer draagt bij aan de grotere onderneming,” zo beschrijft Arkin dit netwerk. Het nationale establishment behartigt echt de gevestigde belangen en is “de dominante groep de macht in handen heeft en controle uitoefent over de samenleving.” De bureaucratie paste alle midden toe om zijn zin te krijgen: lekken, verbergen, overweldigen van de besluitvorming met technische informatie, vertragen van het proces en het toepassen van wisselende posities in het debat om de richting te bepalen. Maar ook het iedere dag vertellen hoe gevaarlijk de wereld is en hoe groot de bedreigingen, zijn deel van de benvloeding. We moeten wel doorvechten anders wordt het nog erger, stellen militaire deskundigen. Een groot deel van de vlag- en opperofficieren hebben in hun loopbaan geleerd hoe ze met Washington om moeten gaan. Zij bepalen vervolgens, meer dan diplomaten, de gang van zaken binnen de Amerikaanse buitenlandse politiek. Ze doen dat werk zo goed dat andere zaken die de veiligheid van burgers betreffen, klimaat, bestuur, voedsel en gezondheidszorg, zo goed als verdwenen zijn uit de dagelijkse briefing aan de president, zo stelde Arkin vermoedelijk al in een tekst voor het boek die voor maart 2020 was geschreven (aan het slot van het boek is een nawoord met veel aandacht voor de corona pandemie). De militaire werkelijkheid werd door de rele werkelijkheid ingehaald voor de schrijver van het boek, maar ook voor het idee over veiligheid in het algemeen.
*
Verschuiving*

Er is wel een verschuiving gaande van oorlog tegen terrorisme naar oorlogsinspanningen richting Rusland, China, en Iran, zelfs Noord-Korea. De dreiging van Noord-Korea wordt gerelativeerd en gebruikt om te laten zien dat president Trump niet alleen maar waanzinnige dingen deed, maar dat ook hij door zijn militairen bij de haren hun kant op werd gesleept. Noord-Korea heeft een leger van ondervoede soldaten met wapens die grotendeels niet werken en die vijf kogels per jaar krijgen. De nucleaire capaciteit wordt dag en nacht in de gaten gehouden, kan niet onopgemerkt inzetbaar worden en het gevaar wordt schromelijk overdreven. Van de 21.000 stuks conventioneel geschut en raketlanceerinstallaties van Pyongyang zijn er 600 in staat Seoul te beschieten, maar bij hun eerste schot geven ze zichzelf bloot en worden vernietigd. Voor een Amerikaan misschien een overtuigend argument, denk ik dan, maar voor een bewoner van de Koreaanse hoofdstad misschien toch wat minder. Al hecht een groot deel van de Zuid-Koreaanse bevolking meer belang aan ontspanning tussen Noord en Zuid dan aan verdere opvoering van die spanningen. Het constant opvoeren van de druk kan juist wel eens tot een “use-it-or-lose-it” reactie leiden, zo wordt het hoofdstuk over Noord-Korea met een terechte waarschuwing afgesloten. De inspanningen richting China en Rusland komen in het boek herhaaldelijk aan de orde in verhalen rond andere kwesties en worden dan vooral genoemd als aangedikte gevaren om de militaire uitgaven en inspanningen te verkopen.
*
De burger*

Aangezien oorlogen ver weg verhuld gevoerd worden, er geen dienstplicht is, en slachtoffers vooral aan de andere kant vallen, zijn er geen demonstraties tegen de eindeloze oorlog. Toch tovert de schrijver een beeld dat de kortzichtigheid hiervan laat zien. Aangezien het oorlogsnetwerk voor een groot deel naar de Verenigde Staten is gehaald, zijn daarmee ook de doelen voor (tegen)aanvallen binnen de grenzen komen te liggen. Het onderscheid tussen militair en civiel is bovendien vervaagd. De schrijver noemt een aantal mogelijk doelen: commandocentrales, maar ook datacentra. Je kan daar gemakkelijk ziekenhuizen en energiecentrales aan toe voegen. Artsen zonder Grenzen en Irakezen of Oekraners hebben er ervaring mee. Het militaire machtsapparaat is een onderdeel van de civiele samenleving geworden. Dat is niet nieuw. Nieuw is de constatering dat dit ook in de VS werkelijkheid wordt of al is geworden. Oorlog is geen zaak van ver weg, voor de man en vrouw in uniform of private militaire dienstverlener, het wordt steeds meer een zaak voor de burger en die kan zich daar beter maar bewust van zijn en misschien zelfs in de pen klimmen, spandoeken schilderen of anderszins actief worden en militairen niet hun gang laten gaan.

----------


## Revisor

*Voorstellen*

De schrijver doet drie voorstellen om een stok te steken tussen de spaken van dit vliegwiel van de eindeloze oorlogen. Dat zijn: het creren van een Wereldwijde Veiligheidsindex, het raadplegen van civiele deskundigheid, en een bredere kijk op veiligheid.

Het idee van de Veiligheidsindex is gent op een al bestaande complex systeem, dat van de Amerikaanse beurs. Hier wordt actuele informatie meteen omgezet in bruikbare informatie voor de handel. Dergelijke technologie zou gegevens moeten wegen, schikken en overzichtelijk aanbieden. Daarbij wordt gedacht aan politieke, militaire en economische aspecten van veiligheid, aantallen slachtoffers van aanslagen en oorlogen, incidenten, oefeningen e.d. Die informatie kan in geabstraheerde vorm worden verwerkt, waardoor het overstelpen met informatie wordt voorkomen. De index moet daarmee leiden tot inzicht waar, hoe en waarom de veiligheid toe- of afneemt, zowel globaal als plaatselijk. Het zou daarmee een meetpunt zijn voor de effectiviteit van de politiek. Nu kan die politiek gemakkelijk opmerken dat de wereld steeds onveiliger wordt, maar is dat ook echt zo – of creren ze slechts angst – en waardoor dan? Niet alleen moet kennis uit de maatschappij worden aangeboord om een dergelijk systeem op poten te zetten. Het moet ook gebruikt worden om maatschappelijke deskundigheid te raadplegen in zaken van veiligheid. Militairen zijn nauwelijks te controleren, zelfs een door de wol geverfde politicus Bill Gates klaagde dat hij geen greep kreeg op de eindeloze oorlogswereld. Volgens Arkin moeten militairen geen voor en tegen afwegingen maken, een soort halve diplomaten worden, maar civiele deskundigen moeten ook de militairen niet napraten, die groep moet zich tegen de verleiding van de de toverwereld van convergentie en oneindige oorlog kunnen weren om zo snel mogelijk van oorlog en conflict de weg van vrede weer op te kunnen gaan. De eerste vraag die Arkin beantwoord zou willen zien is wat veiligheid is?
*
Veiligheid*

“De kwetsbaarheid van de Verenigde Staten wordt juist vergroot door teveel overheidsgeld en energie te besteden aan militaire systemen in plaats van aan behoeften van de burgersamenleving.” Zelfs Bernie Sanders vergeleek de corona pandemie met een oorlog, maar het was geen oorlog, zelfs niet in de verste verte. Het is een biologisch probleem, geen polemologisch. De taal van oorlog domineerde echter en het leek daarom ook logisch dat de krijgsmacht een voornaam onderdeel van de oplossing moest zijn. Er werd onder andere uitgebreid over de twee hospitaalschepen die werden ingezet. Tientallen berichten heb ik daarover ontvangen, maar de eindafrekening heb ik gemist. Die haal ik nu uit De Generaals zonder kleren. Hospitaalschip de Comfort dat in New York lag behandelde 161 patinten in 28 dagen. Dit was nog geen druppel op de gloeiende plaat. Niet verwonderlijk, want het schip was in beginsel niet toegerust voor dergelijke ziekenhuistaken, maar voor optreden in conflict en oorlogssituatie om soldaten van het slagveld op te lappen zonder tussenkomst van het Rode Kruis om ze weer snel in te kunnen zetten. Een goed functionerende en gefinancierde gezondheidszorg zou de taak beter hebben gedaan. Het tegengaan van virussen is geen militaire taak. Dat geldt ook andere kwesties: klimaat, pandemie, het zijn wereldwijde en voor de hand liggende veiligheidsproblemen die niet militair van karakter zijn (wel met effecten op de krijgsmacht, zoals ook op andere delen van de samenleving). Bij de VS denk ik dan aan het belabberde wegennetwerk, afwezige verzekeringen en sociale voorzieningen. In Nederland bijvoorbeeld aan geld voor psychiatrische zorg die ontbreekt, maar wel naar onderzeeboten gaat.
*
Naviteit*

Generaals zonder kleren is een geweldig boek. Het geeft een satelliet visie op de Amerikaanse krijgsmacht en geeft een groot deel van het antwoord op de vraag die Arkin zich stelde. De organisatie en hoe ze werkt wordt duidelijk in beeld gebracht. De schrijver hamert er op dat de krijgsmacht er is om de veiligheid voor de Amerikaanse burgers en stabiliteit in de wereld te vergroten. Een positieve boodschap. Zeker nu dit niet gebeurt. “Nationale veiligheid” en “buitenlandse politieke belangen” zouden dit in een ideale wereld ook inhouden. Maar de wereld van de machtspolitiek is niet ideaal. In die context is het ook in het belang van de Verenigde Staten om op zo veel mogelijk plaatsen in de wereld een vinger in de pap te hebben om doelstellingen kracht bij te zetten of dit nu gaat om bijvoorbeeld toegang voor Amerikaanse wapens op de bijvoorbeeld de Zwitserse (4) of Saoedische markt of juist het weerhouden dat landen Chinese producten aanschaffen. De schrijver lijkt er vanuit te gaan dat er een vooral een fout in het systeem zit en zoekt niet echt naar achterliggende belangentegenstellingen die toch ook tot het politieke domein behoren.
*
MIC*

De krijgsmacht is een netwerk dat niet meer gebonden is aan plaats noch aan laarzen op de grond. De landmacht houdt wel aan vast aan deze achterhaalde visie en dat maakt dit krijgsmachtonderdeel zo duur. De luchtmacht kan met kleine bommen veel effectiever optreden. Dat mag kloppen, maar vervolgens stelt hij dat het daarom dan ook niet meer het Militair Industrieel Complex is dat de samenleving in zijn greep houdt. Een strijd tegen MIC is onzinnig en leidt af van de werkelijkheid en maakt controle van het Pentagon zwak. Hier wordt een soort redeneer hocus pocus toegepast: de landmacht slorpt nog steeds een groot deel van het budget op en wordt daarbij in Washington, gesteund door politici met lokale belangen en waarvan een steeds groter deel naar steeds duurder wapentechnologie gaat, maar dit is achterhaald. Misschien is er in zijn ogen geen logica voor, maar dat is wat anders dan de afwezigheid van die gebundelde belangenstrijd (inderdaad met interne fricties, zoals overal). Bovendien is er voor wapengiganten ook een goed belegde boterham te verdienen aan het uitgebreide netwerk in zes dimensies en niet alleen aan de landmacht, waarbij samenwerking met politici, deskundigen en militairen dagelijkse kost is en er een draaideur beleid is waarbij generaals de industrie of denktanks ingaan en bestuurders uit de wapenindustrie de politiek ingaan. Of waar de president, ook Biden, met zijn entourage, op pad gaat om wapens aan de man te brengen.

----------


## Revisor

*Libi*

De Verenigde Staten traden in Libi op om burgers te beschermen, stelt Arkin. Dit was inderdaad de officile visie, maar iedereen kon zien dat het bombarderen van posities van het Libische leger verder ging dan wat nodig was om de burgers te beschermen. Het is een optreden geweest dat allereerst de gevestigde macht aanviel. Het ging om het zogenaamde regime change. Het was zeker geen optreden binnen de voorwaarden die de Verenigde Naties had vastgelegd, zoals hij stelt. Arkin stelt nog wel dat er geen stabiliteit is gecreerd. Het optreden heeft echter zowel voor de verhoudingen binnen de internationale politiek als voor de veiligheid in de noordwest hoek van Afrika – meer dan Libi alleen – tot nu voor veel ellende geleid.
*
Moeilijke taak*

Ondanks deze kanttekeningen is het een boek dat goed genformeerd probeert een methode te vinden om het Amerikaanse militaire apparaat aan de ketting te leggen. Het erf bewaken is goed, maar voor andere taken zijn er civiele diensten, zo zou je zijn visie kunnen samenvatten. Om dit te onderstrepen biedt de actualiteit altijd wel een handvat: eind juni staat een groep 'gematigde democraten' op om te voorkomen dat een groep die minder aan het militaire apparaat wil uitgeven (5) het voortouw neemt. Het niet willen beknibbelen op de enorme militaire uitgaven van de Verenigde Staten een gematigde politiek kunnen noemen, geeft aan dat spelruimte zwaar bevochten moet worden.

Arkin sluit zijn boek dan ook af met: “Nu komt de moeilijke taak om de machine te ontmantelen en het land weer meer civieler te krijgen en weg van de oneindige oorlog.” Niet militair meer, maar juist minder doen is daarbij de sleutel. Het internationale terrorisme wordt niet bestreden door te vechten. Dat leidt juist tot aanwas. Hij merkt eveneens op dat het altijd de andere kant is die gezien wordt als het probleem. Dit is geen excuus voor Rusland, stelt hij, “maar laten we ook eens kijken wat we zelf doen,” en de problemen in de VS oplossen. Een frisse kijk op de zaak. Hoewel Europese landen een geringe rol spelen in zijn boek, valt daarop ook in Europa nog wel wat te winnen. Bij elkaar vormen de landen van de Europese Unie dan wel de tweede militaire macht in de wereld, maar dat is veel minder dan de omvang van de Verenigde Staten. Veel landen in Europa lopen wel achter de militaire buitenlandpolitiek van de Verenigde Staten aan, Nederland niet in de laatste plaats. Bovendien kennen wij ook gevaarlijke cyberoperaties (6), het pionieren met hacken (7) en campagnes voor steeds meer geld voor Defensie (8), omdat men zegt niet meer te kunnen schieten, terwijl er gesproken wordt over aanschaf van nieuwe grote en dure wapensystemen en de F-35 straaljagers over het land razen (9).

1) https://www.newsweek.com/exclusive-inside-militarys...
2) https://www.newsweek.com/why-america-cant-end-its-forever...
3) https://www.c4isrnet.com/.../just-like-your-iphone.../
4) https://www.latribune.fr/.../les-etats-unis-vont-ils...
5) https://www.defensenews.com/.../moderate-democrats.../
6) https://www.volkskrant.nl/.../aivd-speelde-cruciale-rol.../
7) https://www.volkskrant.nl/.../cybercompagnie-landmacht.../
8) https://psst.nl/
9) https://frieschdagblad.nl/.../Stuurgroep-doet-onderzoek...



https://www.globalinfo.nl/Recensies-...-zonder-kleren

----------


## Revisor

*Amazon belooft teruggestuurde iPads niet meer door de shredder te gooien*

Retourzendingen Britse journalisten onthulden vorige maand dat miljoenen retourzendingen van Amazon bij terugkomst in het distributiecentrum worden vernietigd. Het bedrijf belooft nu beterschap.

Stijn Bronzwaer 4 augustus 2021 om 20:08

*Distributiecentrum van Amazon in Barton-under-Needwood*, in het Verenigd Koninkrijk. Foto Simon Dawson/Bloomberg

Splinternieuwe boeken, iPads, juwelen en zelfs laptops en smart-tv’s die, nog in de verpakking, het label ‘destroy’ meekrijgen. Om daarna in vrachtwagens naar de vuilstort te worden gebracht. 

Vorige maand onthulden onderzoeksjournalisten van de Britse tv-zender ITV na een tip van een klokkenluider hoe webwinkel Amazon miljoenen producten per jaar weggooide in een ‘fulfillment center’ (Amazons naam voor distributiecentra) in het Schotse Dunfermline. Het ging om zowel geretourneerde als onverkochte producten, waarbij het voor Amazon blijkbaar goedkoper was om de spullen te vernietigen, dan op te slaan of opnieuw in circulatie te brengen.

De Britse premier Boris Johnson sprak schande van de praktijken en noemde het „een aanklacht tegen de consumptiemaatschappij”. Milieuorganisatie Greenpeace stelde na de reportage dat Amazons bedrijfsmodel is gebaseerd op „_greed and speed”_.

Woensdag beloofde het Amerikaanse bedrijf van topman Andy Jassy (319 miljard euro omzet per jaar, 1,3 miljoen werknemers) beterschap. De grootste webwinkel ter wereld kondigde maatregelen aan om zo snel mogelijk de hoeveelheid verspilling in de distributiecentra te verminderen. 

Retourzendingen zijn een gigantisch probleem voor webwinkels – en dus ook voor Amazon. Uit onderzoek van pakketbezorger DPD in 2020 bleek dat de Nederlandse consument 13 procent van alles dat hij online bestelt weer terugstuurt.

Die producten moeten allemaal worden gecheckt, herverpakt en terug in circulatie worden gebracht. De kosten daarvan liggen vaak hoger dan de marge die een bedrijf maakt als het product alsnog wordt verkocht. Uit onderzoek van de NOS in 2019 bleek dat een retourzending een webshop gemiddeld 12,50 euro kost.

Consumenten sturen online bestelde elektronische apparatuur (9 procent), speelgoed (2 procent) en – vooral – mode (41 procent) het vaakst terug, bleek uit het DPD-onderzoek. VPRO-programma _Tegenlicht_ toonde vorig jaar aan dat een deel van die kleding bij terugkeer in het distributiecentrum de versnipperaar in gaat, of nog erger: wordt verbrand.

Met de toename van online winkelen door het coronavirus en de komst van Amazon naar Nederland, vorig jaar maart, is het aantal geretourneerde artikelen alleen maar verder toegenomen. Amazon rekent de klant geen kosten voor retourzendingen en hanteert zelfs het fenomeen ‘_returnless refunds_’ voor bepaalde producten. Als een verkoper deze optie aanvinkt, krijgen consumenten hun geld terug zonder een product daadwerkelijk terug te hoeven sturen.
*
Tweede leven*

Wat gaat er nu veranderen? Amazon presenteerde woensdag twee nieuwe programma’s (‘_liquidations_’ en ‘_grade and resell_’), die het eenvoudiger moeten maken voor bedrijven die hun waar via Amazon verkopen om producten een tweede leven te geven.

Partijen die Amazons webwinkel gebruiken krijgen de mogelijkheid geretourneerde producten als ‘gebruikt’ door te verkopen, tegen een lagere prijs. Ook krijgen de bedrijven toegang tot Amazons netwerk aan ‘resellers’, verkopers die teruggestuurde producten opkopen en doorverkopen.

De nieuwe programma’s starten in het Verenigd Koninkrijk en worden later dit jaar en volgend jaar uitgebreid naar de Verenigde Staten, Spanje, Duitsland en Itali.

Er is een nieuwe mogelijkheid geretourneerde producten als ‘gebruikt’ te verkopen
„Wat te doen met teruggestuurde producten is een uitdaging in de gehele retailindustrie”, zei Amazon-manager Libby Johnson McKee in een reactie. „Deze nieuwe programma’s zijn voorbeelden van de stappen die we nemen om ervoor te zorgen dat producten die op Amazon worden verkocht goed worden gebruikt en niet worden weggegooid.”

Het moet, voegde McKee toe, helpen om een „circulaire economie” te bespoedigen. „We hopen dat deze programma’s de impact op de planeet verminderen.”

Ondanks dat de distributiecentra van Amazon zeker niet de enige plekken zijn waar producten worden vernietigd, waren de onthullingen van ITV extra pijnlijk voor Amazon. Het bedrijf van oprichter Jeff Bezos, die onlangs zijn functie als topman neerlegde, heeft zich gecommitteerd aan zelfopgelegde klimaatdoelen.

Zo heeft het bedrijf beloofd in 2025 volledig op duurzame energie te draaien, in 2040 moet Amazon zelfs CO2-neutraal werken. Tegelijkertijd ziet Amazon door de snelle toename van online winkelen zijn negatieve impact op het klimaat steeds verder toenemen.

Een van de manieren om dat tegen te gaan is het verduurzamen van de zogenaamde _last mile_: het laatste stukje dat een pakket aflegt. Daarvoor is Amazon momenteel bezig om zijn vloot bestelbusjes te vervangen door elektrische exemplaren.

In het vorige maand in Rozenburg geopende eerste Nederlandse sorteercentrum van Amazon, worden de elektrische bestelauto’s al gebruikt. Met dertig tegelijk rijden ze elke dag het sorteercentrum uit, gevuld met pakketten richting Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Den Haag en Haarlem.
*

De logistiek Zo verloopt de route van een Amazon-pakket*

*De klant bestelt* via de Amazon-website
*Het systeem beslist* daarna welk distributiecentrum de bestelling behandelt .Dat is afhankelijk van de afstand tot de klant, de capaciteit van het magazijn, en of het artikel op voorraad is.
*Een distributiecentrum* krijgt de bestelling binnen en verwerkt die.
Het artikel gaat *per vrachtwagen*  naar het sorteercentrum
*In het sorteercentrum* worden artikelen geclusterd en verstuurd naar het lokale bezorgcentrum.
*In het bezorgcentrum*  worden alle producten gesorteerd per postcode.
*Een bezorger* brengt het pakket naar het opgegeven adres.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/08/04...edder-a4053699

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Niet gevonden. Zoek text met een idee dat ik me meen te herinneren: 

dat kapitalisme zo vanzelf spreekt dat de aanwezigheid niet meer opvalt, als behang waar je niet meer op let. Politici kunnen dan lijken te verschillen, terwijl ze geen van allen buiten het paradigma van kapitalisme treden, en dat ook niet kunnen - politiek niet en psychisch niet.

Politici worden zelden 'kapitalistisch' genoemd. Ik noem politieke partijen juist bewust wel zo.

Affijn, nu heb ik het idee zelf al geformuleerd.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Niet gevonden. Zoek text met een idee dat ik me meen te herinneren: 
> 
> dat kapitalisme zo vanzelf spreekt dat de aanwezigheid niet meer opvalt, als behang waar je niet meer op let. Politici kunnen dan lijken te verschillen, terwijl ze geen van allen buiten het paradigma van kapitalisme treden, en dat ook niet kunnen - politiek niet en psychisch niet.
> 
> Politici worden zelden 'kapitalistisch' genoemd. Ik noem politieke partijen juist bewust wel zo.
> 
> Affijn, nu heb ik het idee zelf al geformuleerd.


Monbiot beschrijft het als volgt: _We leven in een tijdperk van verbazingwekkende materile welvaart -al is die slecht verdeeld- maar anders dan onze voorouders verwacht zouden hebben, is de grote algehele vooruitgang niet samengegaan met een groter algemeen welbevinden. In plaats daarvan kweekt de wijdverbreide atomisering angst en onvrede. Zelfs in de rijkste bevolkingsgroepen._

Als je daarbij optelt dat in de laatste decennia de kloof tussen arm en rijk alleen maar groter is geworden, kan je niet anders dan concluderen dat het kapitalisme voor een groot deel verantwoordelijk is voor de situatie waar we ons in bevinden. Maar als je politiek kijkt welke alternatieven hiervoor zijn, kan de kiezer alleen kiezen voor meer van hetzelfde. Er zijn weliswaar verschillende kleurschakeringen; *nationalistisch kapitalisme, bijbels kapitalisme, liberaal kapitalisme, groen kapitalisme en sociaal kapitalisme*. Maar uiteindelijk zijn alle partijen slechts uit op het bijsturen van het systeem, in plaats van de omverwerping ervan.

https://joop.bnnvara.nl/opinies/red-...che-beschaving

----------


## Revisor

> .
> Niet gevonden. Zoek text met een idee dat ik me meen te herinneren: 
> 
> dat kapitalisme zo vanzelf spreekt dat de aanwezigheid niet meer opvalt, als behang waar je niet meer op let. Politici kunnen dan lijken te verschillen, terwijl ze geen van allen buiten het paradigma van kapitalisme treden, en dat ook niet kunnen - politiek niet en psychisch niet.
> 
> Politici worden zelden 'kapitalistisch' genoemd. Ik noem politieke partijen juist bewust wel zo.
> 
> Affijn, nu heb ik het idee zelf al geformuleerd.



*Kapitalisme is voor de meesten wat water is voor een vis: overal om ons heen en daardoor bijna onzichtbaar*


 

14 oktober 2021

_A-anti-anticapitalista! A-anti-anticapitalista!_’, hoorden we de mensen achter ons roepen tijdens de klimaatstaking, een paar weken geleden. Ik was er met een paar scholieren. Een van hen kwam naast me lopen en vroeg: ‘Maar wat is kapitalisme eigenlijk?’

De vraag is zeker even interessant als het antwoord. Het is in onze samenleving niet vreemd – zelfs voor maatschappelijk betrokken mensen – om weinig te weten over kapitalisme. Al heeft het mogelijk evenveel invloed op ons als onze democratie, toch staan de kranten er niet vol van en geven scholen er nauwelijks les over. Kapitalisme is voor de meesten van ons wat water is voor een vis: het is overal om ons heen, maar zo vanzelfsprekend aanwezig dat het bijna onzichtbaar is.

Wat is kapitalisme? Het heel korte antwoord is: een economisch systeem waarin het meeste kapitaal – geld en bezit – in handen is van individuen en bedrijven (en dus niet van de staat). Die individuen en bedrijven gebruiken hun kapitaal om meer kapitaal te maken zonder zelf noemenswaardig te zweten, maar door hun geld te investeren en anderen voor hen te laten werken. De opbrengst van hun investering – olie, aandelen, pepernoten – verkopen ze op een vrije markt, als het even kan voor meer geld dan ze erin hebben gestoken. Ze maken dan winst, waarmee de Grote Kapitalistische Oppermissie – van kapitaal meer kapitaal maken – puik is geslaagd. 

*Smaakje van nu*

Het precieze smaakje kapitalisme _du jour_ heet neoliberaal kapitalisme, naar de achterliggende ideologie, het neoliberalisme. In de jaren veertig opperde grondlegger Friedrich Hayek dat de vrije markt supertof zou kunnen zijn voor alles: de markt weet meer dan individuele mensen ooit weten, de markt kan meer en omdat de markt geen goed of fout kent maar alleen vraag en aanbod, zal ze ons ook nog beschermen tegen totalitaire engnekken assorti. De taak van de overheid is de vrijheid van die markt voor de bakker te maken en zich verder niet te bemoeien met wat kapitalisten uitspoken. Dus zeker niet al te vervelend doen met belastingen of mieren wanneer bedrijven het milieu vervuilen.

Om dit gedachtengoed aan de man te brengen, richtte Hayek een internationaal netwerk van denkers, wetenschappers en journalisten op, die decennialang in de media en denktanks de vrije markt zouden bejubelen. Met succes. Zoveel zelfs, dat deze neoliberale visie niet beperkt bleef tot de economie van olie, aandelen en pepernoten.

Het werd, zoals journalist Stephen Metcalf schrijft, een manier om de sociale werkelijkheid opnieuw vorm te geven. Ook de samenleving moest als een markt opereren, waarin mensen net als bedrijven een waarde hebben, steeds in competitie zijn met elkaar en verantwoordelijk zijn voor hun eigen succes.

We zijn kopers en verkopers, consumenten en zelfverbeteraars. Zonder dat iemand het ons hoeft op te dragen, streven we er elke dag naar nog productiever te worden, gezonder, minder afgeleid. Voor kwetsbaarheid is geen plaats: niet van mensen, niet van de natuur, niet van de aarde. Meer kapitaal maken en slagen in de markt, daar gaat het om.

Ondertussen is de ideologie achter deze keuzes buiten beeld geraakt. Er wordt zelfs nauwelijks over neoliberalisme gesproken. Dat was niet altijd zo. In de jaren veertig en vijftig schreven Hayek & co openlijk over ‘de neoliberale beweging’ en ‘de doctrine die ook wel neoliberalisme wordt genoemd’. 
*
Neerlands grootimporteur*

Inmiddels doen aanhangers zelf alsof zulks nooit heeft bestaan. Zo ontkende Neerlands grootimporteur van neoliberale ideen, oud-VVD-leider Frits Bolkestein, ineens dat hij Hayek had gelezen, terwijl hij de man in vrijwel al zijn boeken citeert. Een Amerikaanse economiehoogleraar en vrije-marktdenktanklid probeerde bij de Amerikaanse zender NPR zelfs de hele beweging weg te foezelen: ‘Neoliberalisme is een van de vreemdste complottheorien die er in de afgelopen eeuw ontwikkeld zijn. Er zijn bijna geen mensen die zeggen: ik ben een neoliberaal. Ze bestaan nauwelijks.’

‘Die anonimiteit is zowel een symptoom als de bron van haar macht’, stelt Guardian-columnist George Monbiot terecht. We spreken over ‘de wetten van de markt’ alsof het natuurwetten zijn, we zeggen ‘de wil van de markt’ alsof die zomaar ontstaat en niet gewoon is ‘wat grote bedrijven en rijke mensen willen’. We accepteren de invloed die neoliberaal kapitalisme heeft op de aarde en onze levens, hoe dit systeem vervuilt en verdeelt en vernietigt en onder onze huid kruipt, omdat we de ideologie niet meer zien, alleen de vanzelfsprekendheid. Dat is wat kapitalisme is. Dat is wat kapitalisten doen.


_Asha ten Broeke is wetenschapsjournalist.


_https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...baar~ba2fbe58/



Zie ook roodgemaakte link naar artikel van Monbiot.

----------


## Revisor

*VPRO Tegenlicht*


Seizoen 20 Afl. 4 - *De ontgroeiers*


De overheid en het bedrijfsleven richten zich steevast op economische groei: een hoger Bruto Nationaal Product, meer omzet, meer verkopen en meer marktaandeel. Als de economie groeit, wordt alles beter. Maar klopt die aanname wel? Kan het ook anders? Waarom worden de mensen in Westerse landen ongelukkiger, zelfs als het BNP groeit? Een tocht langs denkers en doeners die kritische vragen stellen bij de eeuwige economische groei. Met o.a. Sam de Muijnck, Elske Doets, Katherine Trebeck en Dave Hakkens.


De ontgroeiers gemist? Start met kijken op NPO Start

----------


## Olive Yao

.

David Schneiderman  Constitutionalizing economic globalization (Cambridge University Press 2008)

Daar moet vast wel wat over te vinden zijn op internet ...

Ja, de titelpagina:

Are foreign investors the privileged citizens of a new constitutional order that guarantees rates of return on investment interests? Schneiderman explores the linkages between a new investment rules regime and state constitutions  between a constitution-like regime for the protection of foreign investment and the constitutional projects of national states.

The investment rules regime, as in classical accounts of constitutionalism, considers democratically authorized state action as inherently suspect. Despite the myriad purposes served by constitutionalism, the investment rules regime aims solely to enforce limits, both inside and outside of national constitutional systems, beyond which citizen-driven politics will be disabled.

Drawing on contemporary and historical case studies, the author argues that any transnational regime should encourage innovation, experimentation, and the capacity to imagine alternative futures for managing the relationship between politics and markets.

These objectives have been best accomplished via democratic institutions operating at national, sub-national, and local levels.

----------


## Revisor

> .
> 
> David Schneiderman – Constitutionalizing economic globalization (Cambridge University Press 2008)
> 
> Daar moet vast wel wat over te vinden zijn op internet ...
> 
> Ja, de titelpagina:
> 
> Are foreign investors the privileged citizens of a new constitutional order that guarantees rates of return on investment interests? Schneiderman explores the linkages between a new investment rules regime and state constitutions – between a constitution-like regime for the protection of foreign investment and the constitutional projects of national states.
> ...



Downloadlink:

https://nl1lib.org/dl/647704/642a3d

----------


## Olive Yao

> Downloadlink:
> 
> https://nl1lib.org/dl/647704/642a3d


Thanx. Heb het boek al, postje om het onder de aandacht van het forum te brengen.

Samir75017, je spreekt goed engels, aanrader.

----------


## Revisor

*'Rijkste 1 procent stoot twee keer zoveel uit als de armste helft'*



De rijkste 1 procent van de wereldbevolking stoot twee keer zoveel CO2 uit als de armste helft. Dat betekent dat zo'n 70 miljoen mensen dus twee keer zoveel uitstoot veroorzaken als de armste 3,5 miljard mensen, blijkt uit onderzoek dat is uitgevoerd in opdracht van Oxfam.

Volgens de onderzoekers komen door de uitstoot van de rijkste 1 procent de klimaatdoelen van Parijs in het gedrang. In 2015 is afgesproken om de opwarming van de aarde te beperken tot 1,5C. Een persoon die tot de rijkste 1 procent behoort zou zijn uitstoot met ongeveer 97 procent moeten verminderen in vergelijking met vandaag, om het klimaatdoel te halen.
*
Ruimtereizen*

Volgens Oxfam heeft de groep uitzonderlijk rijken een buitensporig consumptiegedrag. Ze vliegen veel en door ruimtereizen, zoals onlangs die van Amazon-eigenaar Jeff Bezos, wordt enorm veel CO2 uitgestoten, zegt de ontwikkelingshulporganisatie.

De verwachting is dat het aandeel van die rijkste groep alleen maar zal groeien in de toekomst. Naar verwachting is hun CO2-uitstoot over negen jaar 30 keer te groot om de klimaatdoelen van Parijs te halen.

Oxfam Novib vindt dat overheden meer moeten doen om de uitstoot van rijken te beperken. "Alle landen moeten afspreken om volgend jaar terug te komen met scherpere afspraken om de opwarming te verminderen", zegt Hilde Stroot, klimaatexpert bij Oxfam Novib. "Er is veel winst te behalen bij die allerrijksten, dus vliegtickets duurder maken met belasting zorgt dat je een heel eind komt."

De studie in opdracht van Oxfam is uitgevoerd door het Institute for European Environmental Policy (IEEP) en het Stockholm Environment Institute (SEI). Berekend is hoe de CO2-voetafdruk van de wereldbevolking wordt benvloed door de toezeggingen van regeringen in aanloop naar de klimaattop in Glasgow.

In de studie wordt verder geconcludeerd dat de CO2-uitstoot van de armste helft van de wereldbevolking ver onder het niveau ligt waarbij de wereldwijde temperatuur gemiddeld 1,5 graad zou stijgen.


https://nos.nl/artikel/2404406-rijks...e-armste-helft

----------


## Revisor

*Chile’s desert dumping ground for fast fashion leftovers*

*Chile’s Atacama, the driest desert in the world, is increasingly suffering from pollution caused by fast fashion.*


Used clothes discarded in the Atacama Desert, in Alto Hospicio, Iquique, Chile. [Martin Bernetti/AFP]

Published On 8 Nov 2021

A mountain of discarded clothing, including Christmas sweaters and ski boots, cuts a strange sight in Chile’s Atacama, the driest desert in the world, which is increasingly suffering from pollution created by fast fashion.

The social effect of rampant consumerism in the clothing industry – such as child labour in factories or derisory wages – is well-known, but the disastrous effect on the environment is less publicised.

Chile has long been a hub of second-hand and unsold clothing, made in China or Bangladesh and passing through Europe, Asia or the United States before arriving in Chile, where it is resold around Latin America.

Some 59,000 tonnes of clothing arrive each year at the Iquique port in the Alto Hospicio free zone in northern Chile.

Clothing merchants from the capital Santiago, 1,800km (1,100 miles) to the south, buy some, while much is smuggled out to other Latin American countries. But at least 39,000 tonnes that cannot be sold end up in rubbish dumps in the desert.

“This clothing arrives from all over the world,” Alex Carreno, a former employee in the port’s import area, told the AFP news agency.

“What is not sold to Santiago nor sent to other countries stays in the free zone” as no one pays the necessary tariffs to take it away.

“The problem is that the clothing is not biodegradable and has chemical products, so it is not accepted in the municipal landfills,” said Franklin Zepeda, the founder of EcoFibra, a company that makes insulation panels using discarded clothing.

“I wanted to stop being the problem and start being the solution,” he told AFP about the firm he created in 2018.

...


https://www.aljazeera.com/gallery/20...hion-leftovers

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor

*Analyse*

* Eindstrijd begonnen in Glasgow: oplossing voor klimaatongelijkheid is nog ver weg* 

Ongelijkheid is in Glasgow de spreekwoordelijke olifant in de kamer. De kwetsbaarste landen worden niet gehoord. Dat voorspelt weinig goeds voor de uitkomst van de klimaattop. 

Ben van Raaij 10 november 2021, 18:57 

 Demonstranten voeren actie bij het Scottish Event Campus waar de COP26 wordt gehouden.Beeld ANP

Met nog enkele dagen te gaan zijn de stellingen voor de eindstrijd op de klimaattop in Glasgow betrokken. De woensdag gepubliceerde ontwerp-slotverklaring laat zien dat er nog heel wat moet gebeuren. Qua ambitie, als we de opwarming willen beperken tot 1,5 graad. En qua steun voor arme landen, als we de lasten eerlijk willen verdelen. COP26 maakt duidelijk dat de klimaatcrisis niet in de laatste plaats een ongelijkheidscrisis is. 

*De klimaatcrisis: de rijke landen zijn de veroorzakers*

De klimaatcrisis wordt op de top in Glasgow, die vrijdag officieel zijn laatste dag ingaat, zozeer gepresenteerd als een mondiaal gezamenlijk probleem dat je bijna zou vergeten dat zij vooral is veroorzaakt door de rijke, ontwikkelde landen. Zij maakten als eerste het industrialisatieproces door en werden zo de afgelopen twee eeuwen verantwoordelijk voor het leeuwendeel van de historische CO2-emissies.

Deze disbalans tussen rijk en arm bestaat nog steeds. De gemiddelde Nederlander veroorzaakt met zijn huis, auto en vliegvakanties acht keer meer uitstoot dan de gemiddelde Afrikaan, de gemiddelde Amerikaan zelfs 14 keer meer. De rijkste 10 procent van de wereldbevolking (met een jaarinkomen van 55 duizend dollar of meer) is volgens de Verenigde Naties verantwoordelijk voor meer dan de helft van de uitstoot van de afgelopen 25 jaar.

Volgens onderzoek van hulporganisatie Oxfam zal de rijkste 1 procent van de wereldbevolking (jaarinkomen 172 duizend dollar of meer) in 2030 met zijn exorbitante levensstijl 16 procent van de wereldwijde uitstoot voor zijn rekening nemen, twee keer zoveel als de armste 50 procent. De voetafdruk van de rijkste 1 procent is 30 keer groter dan mag om de opwarming op 1,5 graad te houden. In andere woorden: zij moeten hun uitstoot met 97 procent reduceren. 
*
De klimaatschade: de arme landen krijgen de problemen*

Heel anders is het beeld als we kijken naar de gevolgen van de klimaatcrisis. Dan zijn het juist de arme landen die het kwetsbaarst zijn voor klimaatschade (en nu al meer dan rijke landen erdoor getroffen worden). Volgens een rapport van Christian Aid verliezen zij 20 procent van hun bruto binnenlands product (bbp) in 2050 en 64 procent in 2100 bij een opwarming van 2,9 graden (waar we met het huidige beleid op afkoersen), en nog altijd respectievelijk 13 procent in 2050 en 33 procent in 2100 als de opwarming beperkt blijft tot 1,5 graad.

Deze ramingen zijn gebaseerd op de verwachte opwarming alleen. Als ook de gevolgen van extreem weer (zoals cyclonen en bosbranden) worden meegenomen wordt de schade navenant groter. De totale klimaatschade voor ontwikkelingslanden zal tegen 2030 volgens onderzoek van de Duitse Heinrich-Bll-Stiftung tussen de 400- en 580 miljard dollar per jaar bedragen. Tegen 2050 zal de schade zijn opgelopen tot 1,8 biljoen dollar per jaar.

Het is dan ook niet vreemd dat de ontwikkelingslanden (in Glasgow verenigd in de allianties van Least Developed Nations, het Climate Vulnerable Forum en de Association of Small Island States) op de klimaattop aandringen op ambitie: de rijke landen moeten zich houden aan de 1,5 procent en dus snel en drastisch terug met hun emissies, en daarom voortaan jaarlijks hun klimaatplannen aanscherpen, in plaats van om de vijf jaar zoals nu.

Daarnaast willen de arme landen meer en sneller geld voor klimaatactie, met name adaptatie. Concreet gaat het om de 100 miljard dollar per jaar die de rijke landen in 2009 voor de periode 2020-25 toezegden, maar vooralsnog slechts ten dele leverden (en dan nog vooral in leningen, niet in giften), en om een financile regeling ter compensatie van nu al geleden klimaatschade (_loss and damage_). Dat laatste punt is uit den boze voor de VS en de EU, die vrezen voor hoge kosten en aansprakelijkheid. Het gaat daarnaast ook om de klimaatfinanciering voor de periode na 2025. Zo eisen Afrikaanse landen tot 2030 de som van 1,3 biljoen dollar per jaar. 
*
De klimaatoplossing: een compromis lost weinig op*

Omineus voor een bevredigende oplossing van al deze kwesties van climate justice is dat de klimaatongelijkheid ook op de top in Glasgow zelf bestaat, getuige het selecte gezelschap dat in de Blue Zone aan tafel zit. COP26 is volgens veel critici de minst inclusieve COP-klimaattop ooit. Delegaties uit ontwikkelingslanden en kleine eilandstaten zijn veel minder aanwezig dan andere jaren, net als vertegenwoordigers van actiegroepen en ngo’s (eenderde van het aantal op andere COP’s). Gevolg van covidmaatregelen (lockdowns, reisverboden en strenge Britse vaccinatie-*eisen), en extreem hoge reis- en verblijfskosten, met hotelprijzen van duizenden ponden per nacht.

Onderzoek van Global Witness toonde deze week bovendien aan dat andere partijen juist massaler dan ooit zijn uitgerukt, met name het internationale bedrijfsleven, tuk op een deal over CO2-markten. De fossiele industrie is de grootste lobby in Glasgow. Ze is present met meer dan 100 bedrijven en belangenclubs, samen ruim 500 personen, meer dan welk land ook, en groter dan de delegaties van de acht kwetsbaarste landen samen, zoals Bangladesh, Hati en Mozambique. Omdat ngo’s en activisten dit jaar ondanks hun waarnemersstatus beperkt toegang hebben tot onderhandelingsruimten wordt de stem van de kwetsbaarsten nog minder gehoord.

Geen wonder dat het niet opschiet. Terwijl landen en bedrijven vorige week over elkaar heen buitelden om ambitieuze maar papieren CO2-reducties en zero carbon-beloften te proclameren, bleef het op financieel vlak akelig stil. De 100 miljard dollar per jaar, zoveel is duidelijk, wordt pas in 2023 gehaald (en heel misschien 2022), en onzeker is of de achterstallige betalingen sinds 2020 worden ingehaald. Op het vlak van _loss and damage_ zit de zaak muurvast. De arme landen hopen nu maar dat *minimaal wordt afgesproken dat zo’n regeling er op de volgende COP komt. Maar afgaande op de concept-slotverklaring zit meer dan een vage belofte er niet in. 


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-achtergrond/eindstrijd-begonnen-in-glasgow-oplossing-voor-klimaatongelijkheid-is-nog-ver-weg~b45e1963/

----------


## Revisor

Foto Stephen Shaver/UPI 

*Interview*
*
Hoogleraar: Klimaatverandering tegengaan lukt niet met het huidige kapitalisme*

*Katharina Pistor, hoogleraar rechtsvergelijking*
Maak bedrijven en aandeelhouders aansprakelijk voor klimaatverandering, betoogt de Duitse hoogleraar rechtsvergelijking Katharina Pistor. Want het recht biedt hun nu te veel mogelijkheden om zich te verstoppen. 

Marike Stellinga 22 november 2021

De markt gaat het klimaatprobleem niet oplossen. Katharina Pistor zou graag optimistisch zijn. Of, nou ja, je moet hoopvol blijven, maar klimaatverandering tegengaan lukt niet met het kapitalisme zoals het nu is. Dus al die verhalen op de klimaattop van de Verenigde Naties in Glasgow  dat het bedrijfsleven uit zichzelf al de benodigde verandering in gang zet, of dat financile instellingen beloven 130 biljoen dollar voor vergroening in te zetten  zijn niet aan de Duitse besteed. We doen alsof we dit kunnen oplossen via marktmechanismes. Maar groen kapitalisme is een mythe, een manier om voor de zoveelste keer het systeem te bespelen.

Zo zijn veel groene beleggingsfondsen helemaal niet zo groen. Pistor, in Nederland voor een lezing over groen kapitalisme, wijst op onderzoek uit september waaruit bleek dat die fondsen vaak nog in fossiele bedrijven beleggen. Banken en fondsmanagers beleggen nog zwaar in vervuilende bedrijven, en financieren nog steeds bedrijven die gelinkt worden aan ontbossing, want daar valt geld te verdienen.

Pistor is geen econoom of klimaatdeskundige, maar hoogleraar rechtsvergelijking aan Columbia Law School in New York  en ze heeft een originele kijk op de klimaatproblematiek. De groene plannen vanuit de financile markten geven een groene gloed, zegt ze, maar zorgen niet voor de noodzakelijke structurele veranderingen. En dat is volgens haar geen foutje, maar een knmerk van het systeem. Hoe kunnen we verwachten dat beleggers het risico van klimaatverandering incalculeren, als ze niet aansprakelijk zijn voor wat de bedrijven waarin ze investeren dn?

Ze blijven er net zolang in investeren tot het niet meer rendeert, denkt ze. En daarna laten ze de resten achter voor de samenleving.

Ze zullen er nooit voor hoeven betalen. Aandeelhouders van vervuilende bedrijven zitten in een riante positie. Als de overheid maatregelen neemt tegen klimaatverandering die rendementen bedreigen, lopen aandeelhouders gewoon weg. Dan stijgen de financieringskosten voor die bedrijven en zal de overheid er waarschijnlijk geld in stoppen. Want ja, anders verdwijnen er banen. Laten we al het werk dat accountants, advocaten en consultants nu doen om voor bedrijven en beleggingsfondsen groene labels te maken, aan echte vergroening besteden. 

Daarin moet de overheid de leiding nemen, volgens Pistor. Groene industriepolitiek is prima. Wat geld in de private sector stoppen om te helpen bij de transitie, daar ben ik niet fundamenteel op tegen. Waar ik tegen ben, is doen alsof de private sector dit alln gaat doen.
*
Ongelijkheid door recht*

Pistor schreef een boek over het dna van het kapitalisme. Rijkdom wordt volgens haar gecreerd via het recht. Of, zoals ze zelf zegt: het recht is de stof waaruit kapitaal wordt gesneden.

_The Code of Capital: How the law creates wealth and inequality_ is in acht talen vertaald. Economisch commentator Martin Wolf van de_ Financial Times_ nam het op in zijn lijst met beste boeken van 2019. Het belicht hoe het recht wordt gebruikt om vermogen te creren n af te schermen, door iedereen die advocaten kan betalen om dat te doen. Mensen met geld en grote bedrijven dus. Je moet de advocaat kunnen inhuren die weet hoe het moet, zegt Pistor.

Zelf probeert ze te laten zien wat er in de buik van het kapitalisme zit, als je het opent en naar de machine kijkt die het systeem gaande houdt. Mensen realiseren zich dat niet. Zelfs de advocaten niet die zouden moeten weten wat ze eigenlijk aan het doen zijn.

Het is overduidelijk dat de rechtsregels die we gebruiken om kapitaal te creren, tot ongelijkheid leiden, zegt Pistor tijdens een gesprek in Rotterdam. Ze was er deze maand voor een lezing aan de Erasmus School of Law. Vorig jaar kreeg ze een eredoctoraat van de universiteit voor haar baanbrekende onderzoek naar de interactie tussen financile markten en recht.

Ik betoog dat de gedealiseerde markten waar economen over praten niet bestaan en nooit hebben bestaan. Zij denken dat eigendomsrechten vaststaan, dat de spelregels van de markt een gegeven zijn.

Nee dus, zegt Pistor, het recht wordt voortdurend veranderd door de markt. Door de mensen en bedrijven met geld. Dat is een privilege. Want door bepaald bezit beter te beschermen, is er een grotere kans ng meer vermogen te verzamelen. Vermogen wordt zo erfelijk, en stabieler voor de een dan voor de ander.

Dat begon volgens Pistor lang geleden: in het Verenigd Koninkrijk gebruikten grootgrondbezitters in de zestiende eeuw al juridische hulpmiddelen hun huizen en landgoederen af te schermen van schuldeisers. Ze doopten zichzelf bijvoorbeeld om tot bewaker van het familielandgoed. Zo konden zelfs bevoorrechte schuldeisers het familiehuis niet opeisen. Later verbood de overheid die handelwijze, maar vergelijkbare constructies werden toen al gebruikt voor financile activa: schuldbekentenissen en ander waardepapier. Eerst werd land in een trustfonds gestopt, toen financile activa. Dat is de kern van mijn boek: je kan elk object, belofte of idee nemen en er kapitaal van maken, het coderen als kapitaal om het juridisch te beschermen. Zo is sindsdien voortdurend vermogen gemaakt en beschermd vanuit een sociale bron: het recht.

Dat heeft grote consequenties. Het kapitalisme staat bekend om het vrijlaten van marktkrachten, maar Pistor ziet een systeem waarin sommigen zich juist kunnen beschermen tegen die krachten. Via het recht schermen ze zich af voor risico en aansprakelijkheid en bouwen zo kapitaal op. Dit wordt verhuld doordat we doen alsof iedereen toegang heeft tot het recht en het recht neutraal is. Maar mensen die weten hoe ze het recht kunnen gebruiken, hebben een voordeel ten opzichte van anderen. Niet iedereen wordt zo goed beschermd. Ja, zonder eigendomsrecht is individuele vrijheid moeilijk in te denken. Maar als ik zelf eigendomsrechten kan creren, hebben we probleem.

*Welvaart afschermen*

Hoe we kapitaal versleutelen, zegt Pistor, is gebaseerd op de feodale tijd en inherent ongelijk. Het begon met land. Dat was nog tastbaar. Nu is veel vermogen immaterieel: financile activa zijn vaak schuldbekentenissen, gecreerd via het recht. Anders zijn ze niets waard. Intellectueel eigendom is nu een van de belangrijkste bronnen van rijkdom van beursgenoteerde bedrijven. Dit kapitaal wordt gemaakt via het recht, en bestaat alleen in het recht.

Soms blijken die financile beloftes plots weinig waard. In de financile crisis van 2008, bijvoorbeeld. Juristen hadden decennialang activa gecreerd die leken of ze wat waard waren omdat er een goed beschermde claim in stond op iemand anders. Mensen geloofden dat ze echt iets in handen hadden. Toen bleek dat er niks achter zat, dat schuldenaren niet konden betalen, renden die mensen naar de uitgang. Zolang we geloven dat het systeem werkt, werkt het.

Centrale banken bieden dan bescherming, zegt Pistor. Zij zeiden: we kopen alles waarvoor geen private koper is. Ze nemen zo risicos van de private sector over. Dat hebben ze tijdens de Covid-crisis ook gedaan.

De financile crisis zorgde wel voor strengere regels. Als ik met advocaten uit New York praat, zeggen ze: we kunnen bijna elke regel omzeilen, het kost ons alleen steeds meer tijd, het wordt moeilijker.

Ik ben helemaal voor welvaart vergaren via de markt, via competitie, talenten, vaardigheden, ideen, via risico nemen. Maar we hebben het risico voor sommigen juist weggehaald.

Katharina Pistor: The code of Capital _How the Law Creates Wealth and Inequality_. Princeton University Press, 320 blz., 24,99

----------


## Revisor

*Kosten afschuiven*

Haar sombere kijk op de vergroening van de economie vloeit logisch voort uit haar boek. „De logica van het huidige kapitalisme maakt het ongeschikt om klimaatverandering tegen te gaan. Het draait om zoveel mogelijk winst maken door voortdurend uitdijen en risico en kosten op anderen afschuiven. Het zal alleen werken als de overheid echte druk uitoefent.”

Pistor denkt dat juridische hulpmiddelen gebruikt zullen worden om de kosten van klimaatverandering en vervuiling af te schuiven op de samenleving. „Het recht biedt mogelijkheden om de kosten van het plunderen van de planeet buiten te sluiten door iedereen die slim genoeg is om een rechtspersoon op te zetten.”

In veel Europese landen hebben aandeelhouders wat minder rechten, maar het kapitalisme is niet fundamenteel anders dan in Angelsaksische landen. Bovendien beconcurreren landen elkaar met hun regels. „Er is geen mondiaal rechtssysteem, wel een mondiale kapitaalmarkt. Die bestaat alleen omdat de meeste landen hebben besloten hun grenzen te openen voor buitenlands eigendomsrecht.”

Vervolgens beconcurreren ze elkaar. „Staten hebben hun soevereiniteit ondermijnd omdat ze kapitaal wilden aantrekken. Slimme spelers kunnen kiezen onder welk recht ze opereren. Ze gebruiken de lappendeken van het nationale recht voor eigen gewin.”

Bedenk eens hoe ongelooflijk dat eigenlijk is, wil Pistor zeggen. „Stel je voor dat iedereen kan kiezen aan welke wet ze zich houden, zouden we dan een staat kunnen hebben? Of een democratie? Dat is onmogelijk. Maar voor kapitaal hebben we wel dit systeem gecreerd.”

Nederland is met zijn bilaterale investeringsverdragen ook onderdeel van deze competitie tussen landen. „Als een onderneming een dispuut met een land heeft over een investering, richt ze een dochterbedrijf in Nederland op om te profiteren van de voor investeerders gunstige verdragen. Die dochter dient dan een claim in.”

Buitenlandse investeerders kunnen door investeringsclausules staten aanklagen voor een inbreuk op hun investering. Andersom niet. „Dat is zeer eenzijdig. Die investeerders kunnen tegen een overheid zeggen: je hebt misschien een constitutionele plicht om je burgers te beschermen tegen klimaatverandering, maar ik heb het recht om mijn investering te beschermen.” Zo eist het Duitse energiebedrijf RWE een schadevergoeding van 1,4 miljard euro van de Nederlandse staat omdat zijn kolencentrale in de Eemshaven na 2030 geen kolen meer mag verstoken.

Wil Pistor dan helemaal van het kapitalisme af? „Idealiter zou ik een markteconomie willen die niet kapitalistisch is. Door de juridische privileges te schrappen, en winkelen in het recht te beperken. Zo krijgen kapitaalbezitters een minder dominante rol. Als je zoveel risico uit de markteconomie haalt, is het geen markteconomie meer.”

Op het verlanglijstje van Pistor staat meer: stap uit verdragen zoals het Energy Charter Treaty waardoor RWE de Nederlandse staat kan aanklagen. Stel de grondwet boven investeerdersrechten. En ze wil chte aansprakelijkheid voor bedrijven en aandeelhouders. „Niet voor het verleden, maar voor alles vanaf nu. Dan kan je bedrijven aanklagen voor vervuiling. We moeten af van de beperkte aansprakelijkheid van aandeelhouders in vervuilende bedrijven. Dan leren ze hoe ze risico moeten inprijzen.”

De groene transitie zal kostbaar zijn, zegt Pistor, en bedrijven en financile markten zullen proberen die kosten af te schuiven. Stel dat je regulering afkondigt die bedrijven aansprakelijk stelt als ze blijven vervuilen. „Dan stoppen bedrijven die activiteiten in een dochterbedrijf dat ze failliet laten gaan als er een klacht is.”

Pistor vindt het hoopvol dat oliebedrijf Shell volgens het Britse hooggerechtshof mag worden aangeklaagd voor de olievervuiling van het Nigeriaanse dochterbedrijf. „Ik ga n stap verder. Ik zeg: maak aandeelhouders in Shell ook aansprakelijk. We hebben beperkte aansprakelijkheid in de negentiende eeuw uitgevonden. We kunnen het ook weer schrappen. Belangrijk is dat we ervoor zorgen dat het een risico voor bedrijven is om niet te vergroenen.”

*CV Katharina Pistor*

*Katharina Pistor (58) is sinds 2005 hoogleraar aan de Columbia Law School in New York.* Daarvoor werkte Pistor ook in de Verenigde Staten, aan Harvard Law School. Pistor is Duits en promoveerde aan de Universiteit van Mnchen op de grootschalige privatiseringen in Rusland en Tsjechi.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/11/22...orden-a4066448

----------


## Mark

Ik denk juist dat kapitalisme wel degelijk een rol kan spelen hierin.
Indien we cost level van "groene" dingen lager krijgen dan fossiel dan zorgt de markt ervoor dat de fossiele industry snel zijn investeringen en bestaansrecht verliest.
Kijk maar naar wind en solar, dat is nu al goedkoper dan de meeste fossiele brandstoffen dus investeringen gaan die kant op.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Ik denk juist dat kapitalisme wel degelijk een rol kan spelen hierin.
> Indien we cost level van "groene" dingen lager krijgen dan fossiel dan zorgt de markt ervoor dat de fossiele industry snel zijn investeringen en bestaansrecht verliest.
> Kijk maar naar wind en solar, dat is nu al goedkoper dan de meeste fossiele brandstoffen dus investeringen gaan die kant op.


Investeren is sowieso kapitalisme?

----------


## Revisor

> Ik denk juist dat kapitalisme wel degelijk een rol kan spelen hierin.
> Indien we cost level van "groene" dingen lager krijgen dan fossiel dan zorgt de markt ervoor dat de fossiele industry snel zijn investeringen en bestaansrecht verliest.
> Kijk maar naar wind en solar, dat is nu al goedkoper dan de meeste fossiele brandstoffen dus investeringen gaan die kant op.



In het artikel wordt gesteld dat als je het milieu etc. aan de markt overlaat dat er niets van terecht komt, integendeel.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Monbiot beschrijft het als volgt: _We leven in een tijdperk van verbazingwekkende materile welvaart -al is die slecht verdeeld- maar anders dan onze voorouders verwacht zouden hebben, is de grote algehele vooruitgang niet samengegaan met een groter algemeen welbevinden. In plaats daarvan kweekt de wijdverbreide atomisering angst en onvrede. Zelfs in de rijkste bevolkingsgroepen._
> 
> Als je daarbij optelt dat in de laatste decennia de kloof tussen arm en rijk alleen maar groter is geworden, kan je niet anders dan concluderen dat het kapitalisme voor een groot deel verantwoordelijk is voor de situatie waar we ons in bevinden. Maar als je politiek kijkt welke alternatieven hiervoor zijn, kan de kiezer alleen kiezen voor meer van hetzelfde. Er zijn weliswaar verschillende kleurschakeringen; *nationalistisch kapitalisme, bijbels kapitalisme, liberaal kapitalisme, groen kapitalisme en sociaal kapitalisme*. Maar uiteindelijk zijn alle partijen slechts uit op het bijsturen van het systeem, in plaats van de omverwerping ervan.
> 
> https://joop.bnnvara.nl/opinies/red-...che-beschaving





> Maar als je politiek kijkt welke alternatieven hiervoor zijn, kan de kiezer alleen kiezen voor meer van hetzelfde. Er zijn weliswaar verschillende kleurschakeringen; *nationalistisch kapitalisme, bijbels kapitalisme, liberaal kapitalisme, groen kapitalisme en sociaal kapitalisme*. Maar uiteindelijk zijn alle partijen slechts uit op het bijsturen van het systeem, in plaats van de omverwerping ervan.


Je gaat, voor Nederland, voorbij aan de Partij voor de Dieren. 

*De PvdD wijst geld als intrinsieke waarde af* ***.

De PvdD wees er ooit op dat het 'zelfs' bij de SP om geld draaide. 

Dit is een elementaire afwijzing van kapitalisme. Natuurlijk staat of valt het ermee hoe de PvdD dat dan vorm geeft. Maar _in aanleg_ heeft de PvdD volgens mij het beste economische programma.

***) Intrinsieke waarde: waarde in zichzelf. Instrumentele waarden zijn 'instrumenten' tot, uiteindelijk, de intrinsieke waarde.
Bijvoorbeeld, in utilitarisme is geluk de intrinsieke waarde en is vrijheid een instrumentele waarde.
'_'De'_ instrinsieke waarde' impliceert dat er n intrinsieke waarde is. Als je zegt '_een_ intrinsieke waarde', kunnen er meer intrinsieke waarden in je stelsel zijn.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Ik denk juist dat kapitalisme wel degelijk een rol kan spelen hierin.
> Indien we cost level van "groene" dingen lager krijgen dan fossiel dan zorgt de markt ervoor dat de fossiele industry snel zijn investeringen en bestaansrecht verliest.
> Kijk maar naar wind en solar, dat is nu al goedkoper dan de meeste fossiele brandstoffen dus investeringen gaan die kant op.


Ha, leuk, het met Mark over kapitalisme hebben. Goeie ouwe tijden.  :blozen: 

We hebben gedeelde grond onder de voeten. Mee eens. Dus eigenlijk hoeven we niet verder te gaan. Toch ...

 :chinees:  Onderscheid een kapitalistische economie en een vrije markteconomie.

 :chinees:  In de theorie van de vrije markteconomie bestaat de theorie van *externe effecten*, vormen van nut en onnut die niet worden meegerekend in kosten en prijzen, en daarom buiten de werking van het marktmechanisme blijven. 

Tot die kosten behoren nu met name klimaat- en milieuschade.

Als we die kosten wel meerekenen, bevorderen we wat je schrijft.

Maar doen we dat? Integendeel, politici gaan eraan voorbij. In een Kamerdebat over ceta zei minister S. Kaag (D66):

Ook de tuinbouwsector heeft veel baat bij de tariefliberalisatie, want de importtarieven voor rozen en chrysanten vanuit Canada zijn in vier jaar gedaald van respectievelijk 10,5% en 7% naar 0%.

Hoe worden de bloemen naar Canada getransporteerd?

Niet alleen is er geen CO2-tax, over de kerosine wordt geen tax betaald, een _subsidie_ dus. En dat in de noodtoestand van het klimaat.

 :chinees:  Dus inderdaad, duurzame energie kan de concurrentie steeds beter aangaan. 
En de theorie van externe effecten is er.

Maar dan nog gebeurt er veel te weinig en veel te langzaam.
D66 bijvoorbeeld praat groen en doet antigroen.

 :chinees:  In kapitalisme is geld de intrinsieke waarde. Hoewel dan ook wel kan werken wat je beschrijft, is dit een inherente beperking en obstakel.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Wat een gelul. Congo had net zo rijk kunnen zijn als Nederland als 
> 
> a) het niet zo'n ongelooflijke chaos werd vanaf dag n van de onafhankelijkheid. Dat komt simpelweg door misdadige machtswellustelingen, en een bevolking die dat steunt of accepteert.


Werd vanaf dag n van de onafhankelijkheid.

O. k. Dus vanaf dag n van de onafhankelijkheid werd het chaos. Daarvoor niet. In Kongo was het voor de onafhankelijkheid geen chaos.

----------


## Revisor

*Onderzoek*

* Poep toont aan: walvissen eten 3 miljoen microplastics per dag* 

 Een bultrug voor de kust van Nieuw Zeeland. Beeld AP

Walvissen in de buurt van Auckland in Nieuw-Zeeland eten zo’n 3 miljoen deeltjes microplastic per dag. Onderzoekers van de Universiteit Leiden en de Universiteit van Auckland komen tot die conclusie in een onderzoek naar walvispoep. 
___________

ANP 1 december 2021, 11:53


Per hap krijgen de walvissen ongeveer 25.000 delen microplastic binnen. Dit microplastic is kleiner dan 5 millimeter. Het is voor het grootste deel afkomstig van de prooi. Walvissen eten voornamelijk krill en klein plankton. Slechts 1 op de 1.000 microplastics lijkt direct afkomstig te zijn uit het water.

Dt er microplastics aanwezig waren in de walvispoep, vond medeonderzoeker en universitair hoofddocent aan de Universiteit Leiden Thijs Bosker geen schok. Wel is hij verbaasd over de hoeveelheid microplastics die walvissen per dag inslikken.

Het is het eerste onderzoek naar walvispoep om de omvang van de vervuiling te bepalen. Voorheen werd voornamelijk gekeken naar watermonsters. In een vervolgonderzoek willen de Leidse onderzoekers die betrokken waren bij deze studie kijken naar de effecten van microplastic op organismen. Bosker zegt dat 3 miljoen microplastics per dag als veel klinkt, maar het is nog niet duidelijk hoe schadelijk dit is voor de walvissen of de omgeving. 
*
Uitwerpselen verzamelen*

Om de walvispoep te onderzoeken moesten de uitwerpselen eerst verzameld worden. Bosker: “Het is best moeilijk om deze te vinden, want je moet er maar net bij zijn op het moment dat de walvis poept.” Daarom werkten de onderzoekers samen met een walvissafaribedrijf uit de regio. “Zij zagen dan roodbruine strepen door het water van de walvispoep en schepten dat op met een emmertje en schepnet.” Deze uitwerpselen kwamen vervolgens in het laboratorium terecht.

De onderzoekers keken naar zo’n dertig uitwerpselen. Ze zagen iets anders dan vooraf verwacht. “We hadden vooraf monsters genomen van het water om te bepalen hoeveel microplastics we hier vonden. De concentratie aan microplastics in walvispoep was echter veel hoger dan in het water”, vertelt Bosker. “Doordat plankton en krill zelf microplastics opnemen, krijgen de walvissen dus veel hogere concentraties binnen.” 


https://www.trouw.nl/duurzaamheid-na...-dag~bf6a92b5/

----------


## Revisor

*Vervuiling*

* Amerikaan grootste plasticvervuiler ter wereld: 130 kilo per jaar*

 Aangespoeld zwerfplastic op een strand in de Amerikaanse staat Hawa. Beeld AP

De Verenigde Staten leveren verreweg de grootste bijdrage aan de wereldwijde plasticvervuiling. Iedere Amerikaan genereert jaarlijks gemiddeld 130 kilo plastic afval per jaar. Dat is fors meer dan Groot-Brittanni, waar Britten met 99 kilo plastic afval per jaar op de tweede plaats staan, gevolgd door Zuid-Koreanen met 88 kilo afval.
_________

Redactie Trouw 2 december 2021, 02:12

Uit het onderzoek, dat woensdag aan de Amerikaanse regering werd gepresenteerd, blijkt dat de Verenigde Staten in 2016 zo’n 42 miljoen ton plastic afval produceerden. Dat is meer dan twee keer zoveel als China en meer dan alle landen van de Europese Unie bij elkaar opgeteld, stellen de wetenschappers.

Hoofdonderzoeker Margaret Spring stelt dat plastic, ooit een ‘wonderuitvinding’, momenteel ‘schijnbaar overal waar we kijken’ tot een stortvloed aan afval leidt. Dat zorgt naast een milieucrisis volgens Spring ook voor een sociale crisis, omdat veel gemeenschappen in het binnenland en aan de kust worden getroffen door vervuilde rivieren, meren en stranden.

De onderzoekers stellen dat elke minuut het equivalent van een vuilniswagen vol plastic in de oceaan wordt geleegd. Als de wereld in dit tempo doorgaat, wordt er in 2030 jaarlijks 53 miljoen ton plastic in de oceaan gedumpt. Dat is zo’n beetje de helft van het gewicht van alle vis die elk jaar uit de oceaan wordt gevist.

De onderzoekers roepen de Amerikaanse regering op iets aan de hoeveelheid plastic afval te doen. Dat kan onder meer door de plasticproductie in te perken of meer recyclebare materialen te gebruiken. 


https://www.trouw.nl/duurzaamheid-na...jaar~bd0833fa/

----------


## Revisor

Vis uit Westerschelde vol PFAS: 'Niet eten!'

*PFAS-gehalte in vis uit Westerschelde is gigantisch*

Vis en zeegroenten uit het oostelijk deel van de Westerschelde bevatten nog altijd veel te veel PFAS. Niet eten, adviseert professor Jacob de Boer van de Vrije Universiteit in Amsterdam.

Theo Giele 6 dec. 2021 Laatste update: 09:12

De Boer, professor milieuchemie en toxicologie, analyseerde de PFAS-gehaltes van monsters die in oktober en november werden genomen. Buitendijkse zelfgesneden zeegroenten en vooral vis overschrijden met straatlengtes de risiconormen van het RIVM stelt. In de voor dit indicatief onderzoek gevangen vissen (bot) zit 812 keer meer van deze schadelijke stoffen dan de grenswaarde.

,,De overschrijding voor vis is echt gigantisch, aldus De Boer. De vis bevat vooral veel PFOS. Dit is een beruchte PFAS-soort, die al 20 jaar niet meer wordt gebruikt, maar nog altijd in het milieu zit. Voor groenten zijn geen normen. De Boer: ,,Maar doe je alsof lamsoor vis is, dan zit je 14 keer boven de norm.


Een van de vissen die gebruikt in voor het onderzoek naar vervuiling van de Westerschelde.  Anne Hana

De VU verrichtte het onderzoek op vraag van Grondrecht, een Antwerps burgerinitiatief rond PFAS, in samenwerking met tv-zender VTM, Het Laatste Nieuws, Apache (platform voor onderzoeksjournalistiek) en de PZC. Aanleiding was de onrust rond de PFAS-lozingen door chemiebedrijf 3M-affaire in Zwijndrecht.

Zeeuws-Vlaamse sportvissers leverden een belangrijke bijdrage aan het onderzoek. Zij vingen in oktober vissen en sneden zeegroenten als zeekraal en lamsoor in het Land van Saeftinghe. Onderzoekers van de VU namen slib- en watermonsters bij Bath en watermonsters in de Antwerpse haven en Antwerps drinkwater.
*
3M-affaire zette PFAS in schijnwerpers*

Al jaren worden hoge PFAS-waardes in het oostelijk deel van Westerschelde gemeten. Tot afgelopen zomer kreeg dit nauwelijks aandacht. De 3M-affaire zette de schijnwerper op PFAS. Er bleek toen ook een recent rapport te zijn naar PFAS in Nederlandse wateren, geschreven in opdracht van Rijkswaterstaat. Het oostelijk deel van Westerschelde steekt er met kop en schouders boven uit. Verder verscherpte het Europese agentschap voor voedselveiligheid de normen. In Zeeland kwamen vragen. Kunnen we vis en zeegroenten uit de Westerschelde nog wel eten?

De Westerschelde valt onder de verantwoordelijkheid van het Rijk. De provincie ging er tot oktober ten onrechte vanuit dat het rijk het onderzoek was gestart naar voedselkwaliteit. Toen gaf Zeeland zelf maar de opdracht. De resultaten en adviezen worden uiterlijk in april bekend.

Dagelijks provinciebestuurder Dick van der Velde zegt in een reactie op het VU-onderzoek dat elk signaal helpt druk te zetten op de verantwoordelijk instanties om zo snel mogelijk met een voedseladvies te komen.
_

De PZC houdt al maanden een dossier bij over de ontwikkelingen rond PFAS in de Westerschelde. Dat dossier vind je hier.


_https://www.ad.nl/koken-en-eten/pfas...isch~a08d27b8/

----------


## Revisor

"Strawberry Fields Forever" by enneafive is licensed under CC BY 2.0 

IPS

*Nieuw VN-rapport spreekt over desastreus gebruik van plastic in landbouw

De landbouw verbruikt enorme hoeveelheden plastic, die na gebruik meestal verbrand of begraven worden. Dat heeft gevolgen voor de voedselveiligheid en de volksgezondheid, stelt een rapport van de VN.* 

woensdag 8 december 2021 14:02

Bij plasticvervuiling denken we meestal aan verstrikte zeeschildpadden of bezaaide stranden. Maar volgens een nieuw rapport van de Voedsel- en Landbouworganisatie van de VN (FAO) is landbouwgrond nog veel erger vervuild dan oceanen.

*Alomtegenwoordig*

Het gebruik van plastic is alomtegenwoordig geworden in de landbouw, bijvoorbeeld in worteldoeken om de groei van onkruid tegen te gaan, of als tunnel- en kasfolie om gewassen te beschermen. Minder bekend zijn kunststof coatings op meststoffen, pesticiden en zaden om de afgifte te regelen, of boombeschermers rond jonge zaailingen.

Uit de cijfers van de FAO blijkt dat wereldwijd jaarlijks 12,5 miljoen ton plastic wordt gebruikt in de landbouw, en nog eens 37,3 miljoen ton in voedselverpakkingen. Gewasproductie en veeteelt zijn de grootste gebruikers, goed voor 10,2 miljoen ton per jaar samen, gevolgd door visserij en aquacultuur met 2,1 miljoen ton en bosbouw met 0,2 miljoen ton. Verwacht wordt dat die cijfers alleen maar zullen stijgen.
*
Keerzijde*

Plastic helpt om gewassen te beschermen en oogsten te vergroten. Maar de eigenschappen die kunststoffen zo nuttig maken zijn ook meteen het probleem, stelt het rapport. Het enorme aantal kunststoffen en additieven maakt sorteren en recycleren erg moeilijk. En er zijn maar weinig micro-organismen die de producten kunnen afbreken. Het gevolg is dat ze, eenmaal in het milieu, kunnen fragmenteren en daar decennia kunnen blijven.

Van de geschatte 6,3 miljard ton plastic die tot 2015 is geproduceerd, is bijna 80 procent niet op de juiste manier verwijderd, schat het rapport. “Dit rapport is een oproep tot gecordineerde en doortastende actie om het rampzalige gebruik van plastic in de landbouwsectoren in te dammen”, zegt FAO-directeur Maria Helena Semedo.
*
Schade*

Eenmaal in de natuur of de bodem kunnen kunststoffen op verschillende manieren schade aanrichten. De impact van grotere stukken op vogels en zeeleven zijn bekend. Maar als de producten afbreken, begint hun impact op cellulair niveau. Daarbij kunnen ze hele ecosystemen aantasten.

Microplastics kunnen niet alleen de gezondheid van dieren aantasten, maar worden nu ook in menselijke uitwerpselen en placenta’s teruggevonden. En onderzoek bij ratten toont aan dat nog veel kleinere nanoplastics van moeder op foetus overgedragen kunnen worden.
*
Hergebruik*

De oplossingen liggen niet voor de hand, want er zijn niet meteen alternatieven voor het hoge plasticgebruik. Het rapport pleit daarom voor een strategie die mikt op een zo laag mogelijk gebruik, beter ontwerp van plastic producten, hergebruik en betere recyclage.

De FAO beveelt aan om de meest schadelijke toepassingen eerst aan te pakken, met name de plastic films op meststoffen en de kunststof afdekzeilen, die de plasticvervuiling rechtstreeks naar de bodem brengen.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...c-in-landbouw/

----------


## Revisor

*Zwangere vrouwen en jonge kinderen moeten beter beschermd worden tegen hormoonverstorende stoffen*

*Deense onderzoekers linken dalend geboortecijfer aan chemische stoffen*

_IPS_ . 17 december 2021


Oner meer in veel cosmetica zitten hormoonverstorende chemicalien. Pixabay

*Het dalende geboortecijfer in gendustrialiseerde landen hangt samen met onze blootstelling aan chemische stoffen, waarschuwt Deens onderzoek in vakblad Nature. Zwangere vrouwen en jonge kinderen zouden veel beter beschermd moeten worden tegen hormoonverstorende stoffen.
*
In gendustrialiseerde landen is het geboortecijfer zo laag dat er nu al een tekort aan jonge arbeidskrachten is, en over een paar jaar zal de bevolking in die landen beginnen te krimpen. Die trend werd tot nog toe vooral toegeschreven aan culturele factoren, zoals de veranderende rol van vrouwen in de samenleving.

Maar volgens wetenschappers van het Deense Rigshospitalet is er meer aan de hand. Ze wijzen chemicalin in onze omgeving aan als de grote boosdoener. ‘We moeten het onder ogen zien; omgevingsfactoren hebben een beslissende en negatieve invloed op ons reproductievermogen’, waarschuwen ze.

*Minder vruchtbaar*

In het wetenschappelijk tijdschrift _Nature Reviews Endocrinology_ argumenteren ze dat ongeboren kinderen en jonge kinderen bijzonder gevoelig zijn voor de blootstelling aan chemische stoffen. Dat verklaart volgens het onderzoek de significante toename van afwijkingen aan de mannelijke geslachtsorganen bij baby’s, slechtere zaadkwaliteit bij jonge mannen en een hogere incidentie van teelbalkanker.

 ‘Het lijdt geen twijfel dat we te maken hebben met een serieus maatschappelijk probleem.’
De blootstelling aan chemicalin zou ook de reden zijn waarom steeds meer meisjes vroeg in de puberteit komen.

‘Het lijdt geen twijfel dat we te maken hebben met een serieus maatschappelijk probleem’, zegt Anders Juul, hoogleraar Andrologie en Fertiliteit. ‘Ongeveer een op de tien Deense kinderen wordt vandaag geboren na geassisteerde voortplanting. Meer dan 20 procent van de mannen krijgt nooit kinderen. Dat is niet genetisch te verklaren, omdat de ontwikkeling al over enkele generaties heeft plaatsgevonden. Daarom is het uiterst belangrijk dat we de relatie tussen onvruchtbaarheid en omgevingsfactoren nader onderzoeken.’ 

*Industrialisatie*

Volgens de studie loopt de daling van de geboortecijfers gelijk met de industrialisatie en het begin van de grootschalige verbranding van fossiele brandstoffen.

Die fossiele brandstoffen zouden ook de grote boosdoeners zijn achter de negatieve invloed van chemicalin. ‘Zo’n 10 procent van de fossiele brandstoffen wordt momenteel gebruikt als ingredint in chemicalin, en die zitten in zowat alle producten om ons heen: van speelgoed, kleding en cosmetica tot voedsel, verpakkingen en bouwmaterialen,’ zegt Niels Erik Skakkebk, hoogleraar Fertiliteit.

‘Veel van de stoffen kunnen de hormoonhuishouding verstoren, en we worden massaal blootgesteld aan deze stoffen, zeggen de wetenschappers. Ze zijn dan ook terug te vinden in het bloed, urine, sperma en vruchtwater van de hele bevolking.’
*
Zwangere vrouwen beschermen*

Volgens de auteurs moeten zwangere vrouwen veel beter beschermd worden, met name tegen hormoonverstorende stoffen.

 ‘Het is van vitaal belang dat de relatie tussen die chemicalin en onze vruchtbaarheid een topprioriteit wordt.’
‘Als de immigratie niet compenseert, kunnen we over enkele jaren de dalende bevolkingsaantallen zien die nu bijvoorbeeld in Japan al een ernstige uitdaging vormen’, zegt Skakkebk.

Er zal simpelweg een tekort aan arbeidskrachten ontstaan, zegt Juul. ‘Onze moderne levensstijl heeft een sterke invloed op onze capaciteit om ons voort te planten, en de foetus en het jonge kind zijn het meest kwetsbaar.’

Het is daarom cruciaal dat we ze beter beschermen tegen hormoonverstoorders, zegt hij. ‘Het is van vitaal belang dat de relatie tussen die chemicalin en onze vruchtbaarheid een topprioriteit wordt in Denemarken en de rest van de wereld.’


https://www.mo.be/nieuws/deense-onde...mische-stoffen

----------


## Revisor

*Interview Verantwoord ondernemen*

* Oud-topman van Unilever Paul Polman: ‘Veel bedrijven zijn zielloze geldmachines’*

 Paul Polman, in 2019. Beeld ERIK TANNER/The New York Times

Als topman van Unilever gooide Paul Polman heel wat knuppels in hoenderhokken. Dat doet hij ook in zijn net verschenen boek Netto Positief. ‘Kortetermijndenken leidt tot een lelijke bedrijfscultuur.’

Koos Schwartz 20 december 2021, 14:30

‘Het is tijd om te ontwaken uit onze vijftig jaar lange zombie-achtige obsessie met winsten.’ En: ‘De obsessie met aandeelhouderswaarde heeft bedrijven veranderd in zielloze geldmachines’.

Stevige zinnen. Ze staan in _Netto Positief_, een kloek boekwerk (384 pagina’s) van de hand van Paul Polman die van 2009 tot 2019 bestuursvoorzitter was van Unilever. Twee jaar na de publicatie van Kees van Lede’s _Pessimisme is voor losers_ is er weer een boek waarin een voormalig bestuursvoorzitter van een grote beursgenoteerde onderneming opvallend harde kritiek uit op de manier waarop veel bedrijven opereren en de wijze waarop het kapitalisme zich heeft ontwikkeld. Bedrijven richten zich te veel op een zo hoog mogelijke winst en op het verwennen van hun aandeelhouders, oordeelde Van Lede, die van 1994 tot 2003 topman was van AkzoNobel. Het systeem, oordeelde Van Lede, is ‘doorgeslagen.’

Dat is ook een van de boodschappen van Polman en zijn co-auteur, de duurzaamheidsspecialist Andrew Wilson. Polman, die er tijdens zijn bestuursperiode al opvallende opvattingen op na hield en niet schroomde om die te uiten, neemt in het boek geen blad voor de mond. Hij trapt heilige huizen omver en schrikt niet terug voor een vloek in de kerk: voor een hartgrondige vloek ook niet: menig bestuursvoorzitter zal er van opkijken, zo niet schrikken. Al is de ondertitel van het boek: _Hoe je een succesvol en duurzaam bedrijf creert: door meer te geven dan te nemen,_ dan weer haast bijbels. 

*Gebrek aan langetermijnvisie*

Polman hekelt vooral de gerichtheid op de kortetermijnwinsten van veel bedrijven. Hun gebrek aan langetermijnvisie. Hij laakt de focus van bestuurders, analisten en beleggers op zo hoog mogelijke winsten. ‘De beste manier om je (als bedrijf) los te maken van de maalstroom van de korte termijn, is niet langer zo veel contacten met beleggers te onderhouden’, schrijft Polman. En: ‘Kortetermijndenken leidt tot een lelijke bedrijfscultuur die ten koste gaat van investeringen in de toekomst’.

“Het is toch bizar dat 95 procent van de winsten die Amerikaanse bedrijven de afgelopen jaren hebben behaald zijn terechtgekomen bij aandeelhouders en bedrijfsbestuurders. Er wordt veel te weinig genvesteerd”, zegt hij als _Trouw_ hem spreekt over zijn boek. Hij wijst op Boeing dat, net als veel andere Amerikaanse bedrijven op grote schaal eigen aandelen inkocht, maar bezuinigde op de veiligheid van zijn vliegtuigen. Met dodelijke ongelukken en vele miljarden schade voor Boeing als gevolg. “Veel CEO’s (bestuursvoorzitters, KS) bekommeren zich nog altijd niet om het milieu, de sociale kwestie en om goed ondernemingsbestuur”, constateert Polman.

Kom bij Polman niet aan met de stelling dat bedrijven er alleen voor hun aandeelhouders zijn en dat het aan overheden is om te waken over het algemeen belang. Polman maakt gehakt van dat uitgangspunt. Bedrijven moeten juist het goede doen, stelt hij. Ze moeten voorop lopen bij de aanpak van de twee grote problemen van deze tijd: de opwarming van de aarde en de heersende ongelijkheid. Bedrijven hebben er de macht en de middelen voor – overheden en instituties als de Verenigde Naties hebben of gebruiken die niet. ‘Bedrijven moeten verder gaan dan alleen wat CO2-uitstoot beperken en zich minder slecht gedragen’, schrijft hij. Het roer moet om, het moet duurzaam, echt duurzaam, het moet socialer en ook: het moet snel. 

*Niet roomser dan de paus*

Denk niet dat Polman een antikapitalist is of een hekel heeft aan winst. Dat Eugene Faber, de topman van het Franse zuivelbedrijf Danone die duurzaamheid hoog in zijn vaandel had, begin dit jaar werd weggestuurd wegens tegenvallende financile resultaten, vindt Polman begrijpelijk. “Je moet je aandeelhouders goed bedienen.”

Denk ook niet dat Polman roomser is dan de paus. Je kan als bedrijf niet meteen alles goed doen, schrijft hij in zijn boek: hij prijst het innovatieve karakter van bedrijven als Apple en Microsoft, hoewel juist zij voor tientallen miljarden aan eigen aandelen hebben ingekocht. En Polman uit, desgevraagd, zijn waardering voor de Britse ondernemer Richard Branson (“Richard heeft veel goede dingen gedaan”), al verraadt Polmans gezicht dat hij niet erg gecharmeerd is van de pogingen van Branson (en van Amazons Jeff Bezos en Tesla’s Elon Musk) om steenrijke mensen een paar minuten de ruimte in te schieten.

Maar goed: Polmans boodschap is dat bedrijven aandeelhouders uitstekend kunnen bedienen als ze goed zijn voor de mensheid. Dat vergroenen loont, ook financieel. In zijn bestuursperiode noemde Polman Unilever ooit een ngo met winstmotief – hij kreeg er een uitbrander voor van een van zijn commissarissen. In zijn boek herhaalt hij die typering. Met trots. Zoals hij ook memoreert aan het rendement (koerswinst plus dividend) dat aandeelhouders aan zijn tienjarige bestuursperiode overhielden: 292 procent.

Polman heeft meer pijnpunten. Hij vindt het een schande dat veel Amerikaanse ondernemingen al jaren geen cent belasting betalen. Hij vindt het schandelijk dat bedrijven sluipwegen bewandelen om zo weinig mogelijk af te dragen aan de fiscus. Hij vindt het idioot dat het bruto nationaal product (bbp) als maatstaf voor welvaart wordt gezien. “Dat slaat nergens op: daar is het bbp niet voor bedoeld: het bbp meet alleen de omvang van de productie. Het meet de welvaart niet.” 

 Paul Polman
*
Consuminderen*

Polman vindt dat bestuursvoorzitters veel te veel verdienen – hij weigerde geregeld loonsverhogingen bij Unilever, wat hem ook op uitbranders van een commissaris kwam te staan. Dat Amerikaanse bedrijven onbeperkt mogen doneren aan politieke partijen noemt hij ‘gelegaliseerde corruptie’. Polman werpt in zijn boek de vraag op of de n miljard rijkste mensen hun gewoontes niet eens moeten aanpassen (‘is die derde auto nou echt nodig’) en stelt dat die rijksten minder zouden moeten consumeren.

Polman verwijst in zijn boek vaak naar het _Unilever Sustainable Living Plan_ dat in 2010 het licht zag. Het plan beoogde een forse groei van Unilever en tegelijkertijd een halvering van het beslag dat de multinational op het milieu legde. Doel was ook om de gezondheid en het welzijn van meer dan een miljard mensen te verbeteren. Die doelen zijn grotendeels gehaald, niet allemaal, maar soms ook overtroffen.

Unilever bereikte ze deels met, voor bedrijven, weinig gangbare methodes. Er werd samengewerkt met overheden. Er werd samengewerkt met ngo’s als het Wereld Natuur Fonds en Greenpeace. Of neem de Russische manager Irina Bakhtina die recyclebaar plastic als verpakkingsmateriaal voor schoonheidsproducten wilde gaan gebruiken. Ze vroeg niet om belastingvoordelen, maar werkte mee aan een nieuwe fiscale regeling waarbij recyclebare verpakkingen minder zwaar werden belast dan verpakkingen die op de stort terecht kwamen. Zo werd de Russische schatkist niet benadeeld en werd recycling fiscaal gestimuleerd.

Dat zijn vormen van samenwerking waar Polman bij zweert. Waar zijn voorgangers Antony Burgmans en Morris Tabaksblat na hun bestuursperiode kozen voor commissariaten bij grote bedrijven – Kees van Lede deed dat ook – richtte Polman_ Imagine_ op. Het is een platform dat belangrijke mensen bij elkaar brengt om hen vervolgens te assisteren met het ondernemen van acties.

Zo is er het _Food Collective_, waarin zo’n 30 bedrijven proberen de voedselproductie duurzamer te maken. Er is het _Fashion Pact_ waarin ruim tachtig ondernemingen samen goed voor 250 merken, werken aan een duurzamer textielketen. De bedrijven hebben onder meer concrete afspraken gemaakt om hun milieubelasting te verminderen. 
*
Gezamenlijke aanpak*

Polman: “Ontbossing, plastic afval, het zijn problemen die een individuele CEO niet kan oplossen. Dat moet je gezamenlijk doen. Regels over labels op voedingsmiddelen? Dat moet je gezamenlijk aanpakken. Het wordt mogelijk om kunstmest te maken met behulp van groene energie. Maar dat zal in het begin wel tien tot twintig keer zo duur zijn. Voor een boer is dat niet te betalen. Voor de supermarkten wel. Dat prijsverschil bij kunstmest komt er in de praktijk op neer dat eindproducten in de supermarkten een cent per stuk duurder worden. Dus als grote voedselverkopers samenwerken, kan die ‘groene kunstmest’ er wel komen.”

“Als CEO’s bij elkaar zitten, worden ze moediger”, zegt Polman. “Dan durven ze meer.” Een gezamenlijke aanpak voorkomt ook dat bedrijven niet durven te verduurzamen omdat ze bang zijn dat anderen dat niet doen en dan een concurrentievoordeel hebben. Concurrentie mag geen hinderpaal zijn als het gaat om de toekomst van de mensheid.” Zelf is hij ervan overtuigd dat vergroening veel oplevert: werk voor werknemers, winst voor bedrijven, milieuwinst en minder kosten die het gevolg zijn van vervuiling.

Dringt die boodschap al een beetje door? Ondanks zijn forse kritiek op veel bedrijven, denkt Polman van wel. “Ja, het begint te komen. Hij wijst op Apple dat investeert in recyclebare telefoons. Op Microsoft, dat al zijn CO2-uitstoot sinds zijn ontstaan in 1975 wil compenseren. Op Ikea, op Mars...“Bedrijven weten ook dat veel jonge mensen niet willen werken voor een bedrijf dat niet aan verduurzaming doet.” En beleggers? Polman: “We zitten in een overgangsfase. Maar steeds meer beleggers zien in dat vergroening werkt. Kijk naar de hoge waarderingen voor bedrijven als Tesla en Orsted, dat vroeger olie produceerde en nu een groot offshore-windbedrijf is. ”

En zoals Van Lede, vorig jaar overleden, in zijn boek pessimisme taboe verklaarde, doet Polman dat met zwartkijkerij. Ja, het klimaatprobleem is even groot als urgent. Het koolstofvrij maken van de economie is een grote, ingewikkelde opgave: er zal veel op de schop moeten. Leiders moeten moed tonen en vergaande veranderingen bewerkstelligen. Somber bij de pakken neer gaan zitten, is geen optie.

__________________________________________________
*
Wie is Paul Polman?*

Paul Polman werd in 2009 benoemd als bestuursvoorzitter van Unilever. Hij was de eerste topman sinds het concern in 1930 ontstond die niet uit de eigen Unilever-gelederen kwam. Daarvoor had Polman drie jaar als financieel directeur gewekt bij Nestl, ‘s werelds grootste producent van levensmiddelen. Daarvoor werkte Polman 27 jaar bij het Amerikaanse Procter & Gamble, dat onder meer luiers, wasmiddelen, shampoos en tandpasta maakt. In Cincinnati, thuisbasis van Procter & Gamble, studeerde Polman economie. Dat deed hij in Nederland ook. Polman werd in 1956 in Enschede geboren. Hij is getrouwd en heeft drie kinderen. 


https://www.trouw.nl/economie/oud-to...ines~b5e6c595/

----------


## Revisor

*Interview Paul Polman*

* Oud-bestuursvoorzitter Unilever wil de wereld verbeteren: ‘Geef meer dan je neemt’*

 Paul Polman, voormalig ceo van Unilever en coauteur van 'Netto Positief'. Beeld Kiki Groot

Voormalig Unilever-topman Paul Polman schreef samen met duurzaamheidsgoeroe Andrew Winston het boek _Netto Positief_, over het creren van een succesvol en duurzaam bedrijf. ‘Je kunt geen onbegrensde groei hebben op een eindige planeet. Verander de definitie van wat succes is.’ 

Wilco Dekker en Michael Persson21 december 2021, 14:57

‘Ik had ook kunnen gaan zeilen op de Bahama’s of op de golfbaan kunnen gaan staan’, zegt Paul Polman (65), tot twee jaar geleden bestuursvoorzitter van Unilever, maker van wasmiddelen, poedersoep en alles wat daartussen zit. ‘Maar ik vind dat onverantwoord. Ik verkeer in een positie waar ik verschil kan maken. Sterker nog: in feite kan ik meer invloed uitoefenen dan toen ik ceo van Unilever was. Dat begint met dit boek.’

_Netto Positief_ heet het boek dat Polman de afgelopen twee jaar heeft geschreven met duurzaamheidsgoeroe Andrew Winston. Het draagt de ondertitel: Hoe je een succesvol en duurzaam bedrijf creert: door meer te geven dan te nemen. Dit is waarmee de man die ooit priester wilde worden de wereld wil verbeteren, met zijn eigen jaren bij Unilever als voorbeeld uit de praktijk. ‘Optimaliseren binnen het systeem is niet meer genoeg. Het systeem zelf moet veranderen.’
 
*U stelt dat de wereld tegen grenzen oploopt. Zijn we niets opgeschoten sinds de Club van Rome hetzelfde zei in 1973?*

‘Je kunt geen onbegrensde groei hebben op een eindige planeet. Toen we met minder waren en minder consumeerden, kon de natuur het aan en bleven we in balans. Nu komen we heel dicht bij ‘tipping points’. Maar je hoeft niet meer uit te leggen dat er klimaatverandering is, ontbossing, ongelijkheid. Er zijn nog nooit zoveel bedrijven geweest die zeggen: ik moet me aan de klimaatverandering aanpassen. Ze krijgen de druk van de markt, van eigen werknemers, van financiers en soms van de overheid.’ 

*Dat bewustzijn is n ding, de schaal is wat anders.*

‘Het probleem is een exponentieel probleem, en mensen denken lineair.’ Hij pakt een papier en tekent twee lijnen: eentje die de lucht in schiet en eentje die veel langzamer schuin omhoog gaat. ‘Bedrijven zeggen: moet je onze duurzaamheidsrapporten zien, we hebben nog nooit zo hard gewerkt. Dat is deze lijn. Maar ons wereldwijde consumentenpatroon gaat veel harder omhoog. Dus het gat tussen wat je doet en wat je moet doen wordt alleen maar groter. Dit kun je alleen oplossen door het systeem te veranderen.’ 
*
Zijn het niet juist de bedrijven die onbeperkt wilden groeien?*

‘Daarom zeggen wij: hoe kun je geld verdienen met het oplossen van de problemen van de wereld in plaats van het creren ervan. Bedrijven en hun leiders moeten verantwoordelijkheid nemen voor hun hele impact op de maatschappij. Je werkt voor alle stakeholders, niet alleen de aandeelhouders. Met Unilever wilden we de groei en het grondstoffengebruik ontkoppelen. We wilden 100 procent duurzame energie. We hebben niet alle doelstellingen gehaald, maar we zijn een eind gekomen. En tegelijk haalden we in de tien jaar dat ik ceo was 300 procent rendement voor de aandeelhouders. Terugkijkend denk ik dat ik nog hoger had moeten mikken.’ 
*
Maar zo ver gaat lang niet iedereen.*

‘Er is een boel bedrijven op dit moment waar de ceo’s zeggen: ik begrijp klimaatverandering, dus hier zijn mijn doelstellingen voor scope 1 en scope 2. Dat betekent dat ze alleen hun eigen CO2-uitstoot omlaag brengen, niet van de klanten die hun producten gebruiken. Of ze zeggen: ik ga netto nul uitstoten. Netto nul is dat je door kunt gaan met uitstoten van CO2, maar dat je je uitstoot compenseert. Dat is een concept dat niet echt bestaat. Dus wat je nu ziet, is dat mensen de juiste richting op gaan, maar niet moedig genoeg zijn.’ 

*Is dat ‘greenwashing’?*

Nee, het is geen greenwashing, want het gaat wel de juiste kant op. Maar ze doen niet wat werkelijk nodig is, ze doen waarmee ze weg kunnen komen. Dat is een leiderschapskwestie, niets anders.’ 
*
Maar u kreeg die energie van die klanten ook niet omlaag. Dan hadden ze minder energie moeten verbruiken bij het douchen of het wassen.*

‘Dat was een van de bottlenecks. Een netto positief bedrijf werkt mee aan de transformatie van de maatschappij. En dat is meer dan het bedrijf alleen.’ 
*
Maar dan heb je dus wel andere partijen nodig. De overheid, de consument?*

‘Het gaat om coalities. Ik zeg niet: het bedrijfsleven lost al je problemen op, overheid ga aan de kant. We hebben de overheid nodig voor de juiste wetgeving en richtlijnen.’ 

*De ketenverantwoordelijkheid die u binnen Unilever probeerde te realiseren, is iets waar andere bedrijven toe moeten worden gedwongen. Die wetgeving wordt in Nederland echter afgezwakt en vertraagd door de lobby van bedrijven, zoals VNO-NCW. Bent u dan niet te optimistisch over een systeemverandering?*

‘Daar moet je inderdaad sceptisch over zijn. Wij zeggen: omarm de olifant. Wees consistent met alles, belastingen, politiek, mensenrechten, en breek met handelsorganisaties die andere dingen zeggen dan jezelf. Ga je niet verschuilen achter het argument dat zij dingen doen die belangrijk zijn. Oliebedrijf Total is uit de Amerikaanse petroleumclub API gestapt. Als je klimaatverandering belangrijk vindt, dan moet je niet in een club blijven zitten die zich daartegen verzet. Je kunt niet optimaliseren in een systeem dat niet meer werkt.’

*Dus even voor de duidelijkheid: kapitalisme blijft de kern van het systeem, alleen een beter soort. Bedrijven kunnen volgens u zelfs blijven groeien door goed te doen. Maar dan ga je toch weer over de grenzen heen die de aarde nou eenmaal heeft?*

‘Meer en meer landen zijn bezig met te definiren wat succes is. Dus niet het produceren van meer dingen. Ik zeg niet dat Uber het juiste model is, maar waarom zou je een auto willen hebben? Ik heb geen auto in Londen. Mijn kwaliteit van leven is beter nu dan met een auto. Mijn telefoon doet tien dingen, ik heb geen camera meer nodig of een dictafoon. Spotify! Ik luister nu naar meer muziek, maar ik heb geen spullen. Ziektekosten, je moet naar preventie gaan, gezonder eten. Kost je minder, heeft ook minder kosten voor de maatschappij. Je verandert de definitie van wat succes is. Je hoeft niets in te leveren aan je levensstandaard. Tenzij het je levensstandaard is om tien fietsen bij je huis te hebben en vijf grote auto’s, en je een steeds groter huis wilt.’

*We moeten ons dus losmaken van materile dingen. Is Unilever dan wel zo’n goed voorbeeld, met zijn consumentengoederen?*

‘We hebben het gebruik van materiaal 67 procent naar beneden gehaald, terwijl het bedrijf gegroeid is van 38 naar 52 miljard. Toen ik binnenkwam, zei ik tegen onze productiedirecteur Pier Luigi: we gaan alle fabrieken ‘zero waste’ doen. Hij viel van zijn stoel. Ik zei: ik weet ook niet hoe we dat moeten doen, maar vind jij het goed dat wij afval verspreiden in de oceanen? Wat wij uiteindelijk zagen, was dat de mensen in zero waste-fabrieken gemotiveerder waren. De kwaliteit van de producten was beter. De klanttevredenheid was groter. Het hele ecosysteem was veranderd.’

*Unilevers theetak omvatte de hele productieketen, van de plantages tot de zakjes. Onlangs heeft het bedrijf die theetak verkocht aan CVC, een opkoopfonds, omdat het niet genoeg rendement maakte. Wat vindt u daarvan, als pleitbezorger van netto positieve bedrijven?*

‘Ik ben een vrij uitgesproken type, ik zeg alles wat ik wil, maar n ding doe ik niet en dat is commentaar geven op beslissingen van mijn opvolger Alan Jope. Ik heb tien jaar met hem samengewerkt en hij heeft Unilever verder gebracht. In de pers werd gezegd dat hij het anders zou gaan doen, maar hij is verdergegaan met duurzaamheid, met mensenrechten en hij heeft de klimaatambities versneld.’

*Maar juist thee was zo’n mooi voorbeeld van een keten, met alle verantwoordelijkheden die daarbij hoort. En nu is het in handen van een opkoopfonds.*

‘Maar wat ik zo mooi vond aan theeplantages, was dat je veel mensen een beter leven kunt geven door ze aan werk te helpen. Dat gaf mij veel voldoening. Wij zijn er voor miljarden mensen, niet voor de miljardairs onder de mensen. Thee is daarvoor een uitstekend product. Maar als mijn opvolger zegt dat er betere mogelijkheden zijn voor Unilever om impact te hebben op de lange termijn zonder thee, dan is dat zo.’

*U zegt ook dat bedrijven zich goed moeten gedragen met belastingbetaling. Hoe valt dat te rijmen met uw pogingen om de dividendbelasting te laten afschaffen?*

‘We hebben met Unilever altijd gezegd: zorg voor het juiste belastingsysteem in Nederland. Nederland heeft een lage vennootschapsbelasting en heeft onnoemelijk veel regelingen waarmee je belasting kunt ontwijken. Met Unilever hebben we altijd netjes 25 procent belasting betaald, we hebben geen belastingparadijzen gebruikt, en daar zijn we heel blij mee. Maar de dividendbelasting is iets anders. Dat is belasting die aandeelhouders moeten betalen over de winst die ze uitgekeerd krijgen.

‘Een verhuizing van het Unilever-hoofdkantoor van Londen naar Rotterdam was onvoorstelbaar met zo’n dividendbelasting: je kunt je niet voorstellen dat iemand die een Engels aandeel heeft en geen belasting hoeft te betalen, dan ineens wel belasting gaat betalen. Waarom zou Nederland dividendbelasting moeten vragen over inkomsten die in andere landen worden verdiend? Waar al belasting over betaald is? Het was geen Unilever-probleem, het was een aandeelhoudersprobleem.’

*Toch is de indruk blijven hangen dat u een belasting voor Unilever wilde afschaffen.*

‘Het is een politiek spelletje geworden. Dit was geen kwestie van Unilever dat minder belasting wilde betalen. Dit was een kwestie van dat als je in Nederland Shell en Unilever wilt hebben, je het juiste belastingsysteem moet hebben. Ik heb absoluut nooit een probleem gehad met meer belasting betalen. Ze hebben de vennootschapsbelasting verlaagd in Nederland – dat was helemaal niet nodig. Dat is jammer. Of bepaalde belastingvoordelen voor buitenlandse bedrijven die Nederland en Ierland gebruiken – is ook helemaal niet nodig. Heb het juiste belastingsysteem, dan hebben mensen er profijt van. Maar als iets wordt voorgesteld als belastingverlaging voor een multinational, dan kun je het niet meer winnen.’

*Onlangs heeft Shell ook besloten zijn hoofdkantoor naar het Verenigd Koninkrijk te verhuizen. Hoe kijkt u daar tegenaan?*

‘Ja, jammer voor Nederland. Je bent nu Unilever n Shell kwijt. En je hebt geen dividendbelasting meer van die bedrijven. Dus mijn enige antwoord is drie woorden: jammer voor Nederland.’ 
*
Heeft u het er ooit nog weleens over gehad met Mark Rutte?*

‘Ik heb veel respect voor mensen die in de politiek actief zijn, want dat is niet makkelijk. Het is meer gepolariseerd, en kortere en kortere termijn. Maar je hebt een regering nodig. Want de dingen waar we over praten, netto positief, die moeten gezamenlijk worden gedaan. Het is jammer dat er een rechtbank nodig was om te zeggen wat de overheid moet doen. Ik zou niet graag in die situatie zitten. Niet van Shell, maar ook niet van de Nederlandse overheid. Waar je zelf niet de verantwoordelijkheid neemt om te doen wat de maatschappij wil. Gelukkig hebben we een systeem dat dan de democratie ondersteunt. Ik zeg altijd: _It__’s better to make the dust than eat the dust_.’ 



https://www.volkskrant.nl/economie/o...eemt~b7507036/

----------


## Revisor

De VS en hun bondgenoten hebben 935 militaire basissen over de wereld, China 8 waarvan 7 voor de eigen kusten, het gele gevaar? Map: jacobinmag.com/

Analyse - Chris de Ploeg

*Westers Imperialisme is nog altijd het probleem, niet China

Onderzoeksjournalist Chris de Ploeg vergeleek de retoriek van westerse regeringsleiders en media over het Chinese gevaar met de nuchtere feiten. Is China het grote gevaar voor democratie, klimaat, vrede en soevereiniteit in de 21ste eeuw? In deze analyse stelt de Ploeg vast dat een en ander heel wat genuanceerder is dan het leidende westerse narratief suggereert. Over zowat alles wat China wordt verweten hebben de westerse landen in het algemeen en de VS in het bijzonder veel boter op het hoofd.*

maandag 27 december 2021 11:48 

*Spread the love
*
Volgens veel Westerse commentatoren – van centrumlinks tot extreemrechts – is China het grote gevaar voor democratie, klimaat, vrede en soevereiniteit in de 21ste eeuw. Het is een onderwerp waar Joe Biden en Donald Trump volledig op n lijn zitten. Ook dichter bij huis zien we dat zowel extreemrechts als gevestigde denktank figuren zich achter het anti-Chinese verhaal scharen.

Zogenaamd ‘kritische’ stemmen’ voegen toe dat het Chinese gedrag ‘niet zoveel anders is dan het Europese imperialisme van de 16de tot en met 19de eeuw.’ Zo wordt de eigen psyche geprojecteerd op China. In werkelijkheid leidt het alarmisme rondom China af van het Westerse imperialisme dat nooit is opgehouden en nog steeds de grootste macht heeft op het wereldtoneel.
*
Westerse macht is nauwelijks afgenomen*

Het klopt dat China, als land met 1,4 miljard inwoners, inmiddels de grootste economie van de wereld is geworden. Maar daar valt nogal wat op aan te merken. Zo hebben buitenlandse multinationals een marktaandeel van 40 procent in China en vangen zij zelfs 53 procent van de toegevoegd waarde op de Chinese export-markt. In het tijdperk van Multinationals is het BNP dus geen goede graadmeter voor economische macht.

De VS bezitten nog steeds 45,9 procent van alle multinationals ter wereld. Tabel: academic.oup.com

Een studie die keek naar de winsten van de 2000 grootste bedrijven constateerde dat Amerikaanse bedrijven in 2013 nog altijd 12 bedrijfssectoren domineerden (meer dan 40% van de winst). Japan domineerde er n en China geen enkele.

Als we kijken naar de totale welvaart zien we dat het Globale Noorden nog altijd 71 procent van de wereld bezit en China slechts 17,9 procent, vrijwel exact gelijk aan China’s aandeel in de wereldbevolking1. Westerse macht is dus niet zozeer afgenomen, maar vooral geglobaliseerd.
*
Uitbuiting van het Globale Zuiden*

Belangrijker nog dan de grootte van de economie is de structuur. De belangrijkste mechanismen om jaarlijks geld weg te sluizen van het Globale Zuiden naar het Globale Noorden zijn illegale financile stromen, winst repatriring van multinationals en ongelijke handel, goed voor ongeveer 3 triljoen dollar per jaar.

Ter vergelijking: dat is 20 keer meer dan de jaarlijkse ontwikkelingshulp die rijke landen ‘doneren,’ maar in werkelijkheid misbruiken voor politieke invloed in de VN en deals rondom visrechten en migratiestoppen. Op alle drie de geldstromen is China een slachtoffer, geen uitbuiter.2

Een voetganger wandelt voorbij een McDonald’s in de stad Yichang. Foto: China Daily

Ook als we kijken naar buitenlandse investeringen is China weinig relevant. In 2018 verloor China netto 63 miljard dollar meer aan buitenlandse investeerders dan het zelf verdiende aan investeringen in het buitenland. Op alle vijf de continenten is het Globale Noorden als geheel nog altijd de grootste buitenlandse investeerder.
*
De militaire dreiging van het Westen*

Westerse landen hebben naar schatting 935 militaire basissen in andere landen en kolonin. China heeft er welgeteld acht, als we de Zuid-Chinese zee meerekenen. Buiten de eigen regio heeft China slechts n militaire basis, in Djibouti, waar overigens ook Amerikaanse, Franse, Japanse, Italiaanse en Saudi-Arabische militaire installaties staan.

Ook wordt China direct bedreigt. De VS en Groot-Brittanni hebben 290 militaire basissen rondom China staan en dreigen met een ‘first-strike’’ nucleaire aanvalscapaciteit. Het militaire budget van de NAVO is 1,2 biljoen dollar, zes maal hoger dan dat van China. Wie bedreigt wie hier?

----------


## Revisor

*Het Westen is de grootste schuldeiser*

De Westerse pers herhaalt graag dat China ‘de grootste bilaterale schuldeiser’ is van ontwikkelingslanden. Maar dat is een nietszeggend statement. In 2020 had China volgens data van de Wereldbank 171 miljard dollar aan uitstaande schulden bij lage en middeninkomenslanden3. Rijke landen en de multilaterale banken waar zij een meerderheidsaandeel in hebben hadden een bijna tien keer zo grote schuldeis, van 1,100 miljard dollar.4

Bovendien was de private sector – waar rentetarieven veel hoger zijn – verantwoordelijk voor een nog groter bedrag: 2,824 miljard dollar aan leningen en obligaties. De tien grootste private schuldeisers in het Globale Zuiden zijn allemaal banken en investeringsfondsen in West-Europa en de Verenigde Staten. Dus wie drijft hier precies de schuldencrisis?
*
Schuld-imperialisme*

Een veelgehoorde beschuldiging is dat China haar leningen zou misbruiken om havens en andere bezittingen van lage inkomenslanden over te nemen. Een uitgebreid onderzoek van John Hopkins University bekeek alle Chinese schuld-deals tussen 2000 en 2019 en bevond dat er werkelijk niets van waar bleek te zijn. China was nog nooit naar de rechter gestapt rondom schulden, laat staan dat het land bezittingen in beslag had genomen.

Iets wat overigens wel echt bestaat: een Franse miljardair die in zijn eentje 16 havens in West-Afrika beheert en 12 Afrikaanse landen die nog onder de Franse koloniale munt vallen. Wie is hier de imperialist?

De Franse miljardair Vincent Bollor bezit 19 havens in West-Afrika. Map: africa-confidential.com

Verschillende studies tonen aan dat Chinese leningen vaak als alternatief worden gebruikt voor het IMF en de Wereldbank. Deze westers-gedomineerde banken stellen juist wel keiharde eisen bij leningen, meestal rondom bezuinigen op gezondheidszorg, educatie en sociale welvaart.

Vaak kunnen Chinese leningen lage en middeninkomenslanden dus helpen om aan Westers wanbeleid te ontkomen. Zo was Chinese financiering en handel cruciaal voor het Roze Tij in Latijns-Amerika, toen verschillende linkse en anti-imperialistische regeringen enorme stappen maakten in de uitroeiing van armoede. Dat is het werkelijke verhaal achter de zogenaamde ‘schulden-val diplomatie.’
*
Coups en verkiezingsinmenging komen van het Westen*

Er heerst ook een perceptie dat China, in tegenstelling tot het Westen, geen eisen stelt aan mensenrechten en democratie wanneer het aankomt op diplomatieke en financile ondersteuning. Dat klopt deels, want China heeft een officieel standpunt van niet-inmenging in de binnenlandse zaken van andere landen. Het positieve aspect daarvan is dat China geen landen bombardeert en geen coups pleegt om ‘vrijheid en democratie’ te brengen.

Sinds de Tweede Wereldoorlog probeerden de VS 71 regeringen omver te werpen en benvloedden zij voor de millenniumwisseling al 81 buitenlandse verkiezingen5. En dergelijke praktijken zijn zeker niet opgehouden. CIA agenten zijn er zelfs openlijk trots op. De lijst benvloedde verkiezingen tussen 1946 – 2000 komt van een uitgebreide studievan Dov Levin.

Screenshot The Guardian

Tegen China zijn er slecht vier ‘beschuldigingen’ – vaak met bar weinig bewijs – van verkiezingsinmenging en het land heeft geen enkele regering omvergeworpen, met de uitzondering van Tibet. Als het gaat om het respecteren van de soevereiniteit van andere landen is China overduidelijk in het voordeel.
*
De VS zijn de grootste bedreiging voor democratie*

Bovendien, het idee dat het Westen wel waarde hecht aan mensenrechten en democratie strookt simpelweg niet met de feiten. De VS geven militaire ondersteuning aan 74 procent van de dictators in de wereld. En let wel: dat is op basis van de categorisatie van Freedom House, een notoir pro-Amerikaanse denktank.

Ook de meest hechte bondgenoten van de VS – met een wederzijds defensieverdrag, zoals de NAVO – zijn volgens een analyse van de New York Times disproportioneel verantwoordelijk voor de terugval van democratie over de laatste tien jaar.

Het is dus geen wonder dat de VS door een wereldwijde peiling in 2021 werden gezien als de grootste bedreiging voor democratie in de wereld.
*
Chinezen wachten niet op Westerse bemoeienis*

Uit verscheidene academische studies – van Westerse universiteiten als Harvard – blijkt dat de Chinese overheid ongekend veel steun geniet onder de bevolking, meer dan 95 procent. Dat is vele malen beter dan alle Westerse landen en bovendien niet verbazingwekkend.

De Chinese overheid heeft sinds 1981 immers 620 miljoen mensen uit de armoede gehaald, terwijl in de rest van de wereld het aantal mensen in armoede juist toenam met 1,3 miljard6.

Ook de 0-covid strategie van China – wat in het Westen vaak wordt weggezet als machtsvertoon – geniet enorme steun. Het heeft ertoe geleid dat China relatief de minste covid-doden in de wereld heeft. Sterker nog, zelfs in absolute aantallen heeft China acht keer minder doden dan het kleine Nederland.

Door het gerichte en proactieve beleid heeft bovendien slechts een op de vijf Chinezen in lockdown gezeten en meestal voor beperkte duur7. De langste lockdown van een grote stad was in Wuhan, waar de pandemie begon, en duurde ruim twee maanden.

De levensstandaard in China blijft steevast omhoog gaan, ook tijdens Covid. Daarom heeft China als een van de weinige landen ondersterfte tijdens de pandemie. Dat gaat ook nog eens gepaard met een grootschalige export van vaccins naar lage en middeninkomenslanden, waarbij de Westerse steun volledig in het niet valt.

Als je het nieuws volgt over China, krijg je al snel het idee dat het Westen op zijn witte paard de bevolking moet komen redden. Daar klopt echter niets van. Peiling na peiling toont aan dat de meeste Chinezen het Westen zien als een bedreiging.

----------


## Revisor

*Sancties zijn onoprecht, bruut en contraproductief*

Dat betekent natuurlijk niet dat China geen mensenrechten schendt, zeker rondom een aantal minderheden. Maar de Westerse veroordeling van een (culturele) genocide in Xinjiang – een erg zware beschuldiging die in twijfel wordt getrokken door experts – heeft werkelijk niets te maken met de verder zeer rele onderdrukking van Oeigoeren.

Medewerkers van de Rode Halve Maan bergen slachtoffers na een bombardement. Foto: UN Yemen

In Jemen woekert er al sinds 2015 een fysieke genocide – volledig uitgevoerd met Westerse wapens – met nu al 259,000 vermoorde kinderen onder de 5-jaar oud, grotendeels uitgehongerd door een humanitaire blokkade en systematische bombardementen op civiele doelwitten. Dat is een genocide die morgen kan stoppen als er politieke wil voor zou zijn in Europa en de VS. Het toont de totale faade van Westerse ‘zorgen’ over mensenrechten.

Bijna alle landen die geen militaire steun, training of wapens krijgen van de VS, krijgen sancties. Het is een brute methode die in Venezuela nu al meer dan 100,000 doden heeft opgeleverd. Maar sancties zijn daarnaast ook contraproductief, omdat de woede van de bevolking zich logischerwijs richt op een duidelijke externe vijand.

Door de VS gesanctioneerde landen. Foto: sanctionskill.org

Volgens een uitgebreide studie van 115 sanctieregimes behaalde slechts 4 procent resultaat en was de kans groter dat de regering juist sterker in het zadel kwam te zitten. Sancties zijn dan ook geen humanitaire ingreep. Ze kunnen beter worden gezien als een collectieve straf tegen elk land dat zich weigert te onderwerpen aan de Westerse hegemonie.
*
Kolonisatie van de atmosfeer*

Net zo belangrijk als de economische kolonisatie van het Globale Zuiden, is de kolonisatie van de atmosfeer. Door de gigantische uitstoot van broeikasgassen in het Globale Noorden hebben lage en middeninkomenslanden zeer weinig ruimte om de levensstandaard van hun bevolking te verbeteren. Een recente studie in het prestigieuze Nature wijst uit dat het Globale Noorden verantwoordelijk is voor 92 procent van de klimaatcatastrofe waar we nu in zitten.

De studie hanteert een simpele methode: elk land heeft recht op evenveel uitstoot naar verhouding van hun gemiddelde bevolking sinds 1850. Als je daaroverheen gaat, heb je een klimaatschuld. Op basis van 1,5 graden Celsius – in lijn met het Klimaatakkoord in Parijs – zal China waarschijnlijk nooit boven haar eerlijke aandeel uitkomen. Het Westen daarentegen is al decennia geleden over haar eerlijke aandeel heengegaan8.

In 2018 berekende het IPCC van de VN dat er nog maximaal 580 Gigaton CO2 kon worden uitgestoten om een redelijke kans te maken (50%) dat we niet over de 1,5 graden Celsius zullen gaan. De Indiase wetenschappers Jayaraman en Kanitkar berekenden wanneer het Globale Noorden klimaatneutraal moet zijn om binnen zijn eerlijke aandeel van dat resterende budget te blijven, de historische uitstoot nog daargelaten.

Op basis daarvan kwamen de Indiase wetenschappers uit op het jaar 2025 voor de VS, 2031 voor Japan en 2033 voor de EU. Zij hebben immers een veel hogere uitstoot per hoofd van de bevolking – nog steeds – dan de rest van de wereld. Toch hebben al deze landen een klimaatneutraal doel voor 2050.

De historische klimaatschuld van voor 2018 moet vervolgens worden afgelost door klimaatfinanciering voor armere landen. Op basis van een CO2 prijs van 135 dollar – volgens het IPCC het minimum om te voldoen aan de 1,5 graden – hebben de rijke G7 landen een klimaatschuld van 114 biljoen dollar, mits ze zich aan de ambitieuze doelen van de Indiase wetenschappers houden.

Onderzoek van Oxfam wijst uit dat G7 landen maar 17,5 miljard dollar aan klimaatsteun hebben gegeven in 2017-18. Op dat tempo zouden we pas rond het jaar 6500 de klimaatschuld hebben afbetaald, als de planeet allang gekookt is. Wie is hier nou schuldig aan de klimaatcatastrofe?
*
Westers imperialisme is nog steeds het probleem*

Vergeleken met het Westen is China nog altijd een relatief arm land. Per hoofd van de bevolking ligt het Chinese BNP tussen Botswana, Suriname, de Dominicaanse Republiek en Thailand. Dat rijke landen nu met hun vinger wijzen naar China als bron van zo’n beetje alle problemen in de wereld is daarom nogal pervers.
De feiten laten zien: het Westen heeft ook in absolute zin nog altijd de meeste financile, economische en militaire macht. Het Westen steunt de meeste dictaturen, gooit de meeste regeringen omver en bemoeit zich met de meeste buitenlandse verkiezingen. Het Westen is medeplichtig aan genocide, koloniseert de atmosfeer en bestraft elk land dat weigert te buigen voor zijn dictaten.

De International People’s Assembly heeft een uitgebreid plan opgesteld om deze globale medische, financile en voedsel apartheid een halt toe te roepen. Sluit je daarbij aan. En laat het alarmisme rondom China niemand afleiden. De strijd voor een rechtvaardige wereld begint hier en nergens anders.

*Notes:*

1 Onder het Globale Noorden versta ik de Verenigde Staten, Canada, Europa, Isral, Australi, Nieuw-Zeeland, Japan en de Vier Aziatische Tijgers.

2 De nuance is dat China (net als andere middeninkomenslanden) een deel van hun verliezen aan het Westen kan verzachten door ongelijke handel met lage inkomenslanden. Studies die daar rekening mee houden laten echter zien dat China ook dan netto grote verliezen blijft lijden door de structuur van internationale handel.

3 Hoewel de Wereldbank data niet helemaal compleet is de onder gerapporteerde data beperkt.

4 De betreffende multilaterale banken zijn het IMF, de Wereldbank, de Aziatische Ontwikkelingsbank en de Inter-Amerikaanse Ontwikkelingsbank. Voor de bilaterale schulden gebruik ik de krediet cijfers van de Parijs Club, waarvan ik leningen aan hoge inkomenslanden als Griekenland heb afgetrokken.

5 De lijst benvloedde verkiezingen tussen 1946 – 2000 komt van een uitgebreide studie van Dov Levin. De lijst van (pogingen tot) omvergeworpen regeringen komt van William Blum op basis van zijn boek Killing Hope. Daaraan heb ik zelf toegevoegd Turkije (1980), Burkina Faso (1987) Azerbeidzjan (1993), Palestina (2006-7), Bolivia (2008), Ecuador (2010), Paraguay (2012), Brazili (2016), Nicaragua (2018), Bolivia (2019) en Venezuela (lopend).

6 Wereldbank data op basis van een ‘ethische armoedegrens’ van 7,40 dollar per dag.

7 De betreffende lijst mist een aantal van de meest recente lockdowns in een aantal steden, maar die hebben weinig impact op de totale percentages in een land met 1,4 miljard inwoners.

8 Data voor 1,5 graden heb ik direct opgevraagd bij de auteur



https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...em-niet-china/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> In Jemen woekert er al sinds 2015 een fysieke genocide  volledig uitgevoerd met Westerse wapens  met nu al 259,000 vermoorde kinderen onder de 5-jaar oud, grotendeels uitgehongerd door een humanitaire blokkade en systematische bombardementen op civiele doelwitten. Dat is een genocide die morgen kan stoppen als er politieke wil voor zou zijn in Europa en de VS. Het toont de totale faade van Westerse zorgen over mensenrechten.


De uitvoerders van die genocide zijn uitsluitend moslims afkomstig uit notabene de bakermat van de islam. Ja met in het westen gekochte wapens. Een islamitische genocide dus. Het is een misdaad bedacht en uitgevoerd door arabische moslims. Graag even een veroordeling daarvan ipv weer naar het westen te wijzen. Als iemand kinderporno kijkt met een samsung smartphone dan krijgt het land waar die smartphone geproduceerd is daar toch ook de schuld niet van? Netals Mercedes Benz geen schuld heeft dat een gelovige pauper met een vrachtwagen tientallen westerse honden doodrijdt in Nice.

.

----------


## Revisor

Paul Schenderling: 'Ik denk dat sociale verbeelding en profetie dicht bij elkaar liggen'.Beeld Bram Petraeus
*
Interview Paul Schenderling*

* Deze econoom gooide zijn leven helemaal om, om te strijden voor het klimaat*

Econoom Paul Schenderling heeft de bakens in zijn leven verzet om de klimaatcrisis te lijf te gaan. Dat vergt pijnlijke keuzes. ‘Maar het moet.’

Lodewijk Dros 3 januari 2022, 14:51

Hij staat nog altijd op de site van filosoof en politicoloog Govert Buijs als een van diens promovendi op het onderzoeksthema ‘Markt, Liefde & Menselijke Bloei’ aan de Vrije Universiteit: econoom Paul Schenderling (33) uit Amersfoort. “Maar ik ben ermee gestopt. En ik ben uit de redactie gestapt van _Christen Democratische Verkenningen,_ een tijdschrift van het CDA. In de kerk ben ik geen ouderling meer. En ik werk nu geen vijf dagen in de week meer als consultant, maar drie. Genoeg om van te leven.” 

*U zei tegen mensen om u heen: ‘We hebben nog tien jaar om de aarde te redden van de klimaatondergang’. Dat schokte hen.*

“Dat heeft mensen geraakt, ja. Maar ik wil me daarmee bezighouden.” 
*
Is het een opluchting dat u zo de handen vrij hebt, of voelt het als een verlies?*

“Het is, eh, pijnlijk. Maar het moet.”

In 2018 schreef de jonge econoom bezorgd dat er een nieuwe ‘politieke filosofie’ nodig was die het klimaatvraagstuk niet in toekomstmodellen vangt, maar serieus neemt als actuele dreiging. Daar hoorde, zei hij de Franse denker Bruno Latour na, een nieuwe, religieuze taal bij, “een taal waar een appl van uitgaat en die mensen aanzet tot bescheidenheid”.

Nu, drie jaar later, is Schenderling nog dieper doordrongen van de klimaatverandering. De bewijzen ervoor stapelen zich op. “Ik kan het alleen maar catastrofes noemen. Kijk naar de IPCC-rapporten, waarin klimaatwetenschappers uittekenen hoe nu al de regio rond de evenaar ten onder dreigt te gaan als we niet snel de CO2-uitstoot terugdringen.”

Begin dit jaar publiceerden Schenderling en zijn collega-econoom Matthias Olthaar het boek _Hoe handel ik eerlijk,_ waarin ze berekenden wat de prijs is voor de welvaart van rijk Nederland: elk huishouden – goed voor bijna n volledige baan – vraagt in niet-westerse landen dubbel zoveel arbeid.” 

*Je kunt dat zien als werkgelegenheid, waarmee arme mensen zich een inkomen verwerven.*

Dat is het beslist niet, reageert Schenderling. Het gaat om moderne slavernij, stelt hij. “Het zijn bijna twee dagloners per Nederlands huishouden, in totaal 14 miljoen mensen die worden uitgebuit in dienst van de BV Nederland. Dat raakt me.” 
*
Waarom raakt u dat?*

“Het is een kwestie van verbeelding. Als ik bij mij thuis de glazenwasser betaal, hoe kan ik hem dan recht in de ogen kijken als ik hem tien keer zo weinig geef dan ik zelf betaald zou krijgen? Dat is wat we voor de arbeid in arme landen overhebben.”

*Speelt daarin mee dat u als domineeszoon bent opgegroeid met de maatschappijkritiek van oudtestamentische profeten?*

“Zeker. Ik denk dat sociale verbeelding en profetie dicht bij elkaar liggen. Neem de profeet Jesaja. Die zei: ‘Wee degenen die zich huis na huis toe-eigenen, en akker na akker, totdat er voor niemand meer ruimte is’. Voor iedereen is dus n huis genoeg en je hoort beschikking te hebben over je eigen arbeid. Maar we hebben de VOC-mentaliteit geperfectioneerd, verschepen miljoenen arbeidsjaren vanuit lagelonenlanden en gebruiken daar voor onze consumptie elf keer het oppervlak van Nederland. Stel je eens voor dat die 14 miljoen slaven hun eigen land bewerken, wegen aanleggen en hun economie opbouwen.” 

*Dat is een streep door de rekening van het globalisme.*

“Ik geloof niet in die wereldwijde economie met open markten en vrijhandel, geleid door een onzichtbare hand die welvaart rechtvaardig verdeelt.”

Inmiddels is een handvol ‘communities’ opgezet rond _Hoe handel ik eerlijk_. “Daarnaast zoeken we uit hoe duurzaam goederen worden geproduceerd, ecologisch en sociaal. Daar geven we advies over: koop spullen die lang meegaan en te repareren zijn. Koop tweedehands. Auto weg en vegetarisch eten.” 
*
Dat is nog wat anders dan je halve baan opgeven. En je promotie. Staat die in de koelkast?*

“De vrieskast.” Het was een radicale keus, zegt hij zichtbaar aangedaan. “De klimaatcrisis raakt me minstens zo erg als die slavernij. De feiten zijn enorm alarmerend. Ik mest mijn geweten laten spreken. Er is n feit waar ik elke dag aan denk, het is verschrikkelijk: door hitte, droogte en overstromingen raakt het woongebied van 1,5 miljard mensen tussen nu en vijftig jaar onbewoonbaar. En als we niet vr 2030 de CO2-uitstoot naar beneden brengen, dan stijgt het aantal tot 3 miljard. Onbevattelijk leed. Ja, dat emotioneert me. Een oorlog kun je afwenden. Rond de evenaar is deze oorlog al vrijwel verloren.” 
*
U wilde promoveren op de filosofische fundamenten van de kwaliteit van leven. Daarmee kon u een academische dimensie geven aan uw zorgen daarover.*

“Ja, maar in de politieke filosofie is weinig ruimte voor ethische verbeeldingskracht om over kwaliteit na te denken. Daar is men wat beducht voor. Hoe dan ook, ik ga alles op alles zetten om de ergste scenario’s af te wenden. Als we de uitstoot van broeikasgassen vanaf 2030 niet pijlsnel naar beneden brengen, jaar op jaar – en ik weet als beleidsadviseur hoe moeilijk dat is – dan is er geen leven meer voor miljarden mensen.”

Schenderling is het met Bruno Latour eens: f de politiek herstelt de natuur f de natuur dooft de politiek uit. Daarover is hij onverwacht optimistisch. “Ik geloof dat we met de bestaande instituties het klimaat kunnen redden. Mijn grote ‘maar’ is dat dat niet kan met het dogma van economische groei. Dat dogma is nog steeds van kracht in het nieuwe regeerakkoord.”

Schenderling is sceptisch over de vooruitgangsoptimisten die stellen dat de razendslimme mensheid wel weer technieken zal verzinnen om de klimaatproblemen het hoofd te bieden. Ook heeft hij grote bedenkingen tegen de nieuwe mode: groene groei. “Je kunt niet groeien en een grote sprong voorwaarts maken in biodiversiteit, je kunt niet groeien en hulpbronnen sparen.”

De enige partij die het groei-ideaal afwijst, is de Partij voor de Dieren. Daar heeft Schenderling wel sympathie voor (‘Moeten ze wel hun plannen door laten rekenen’), maar hij blijft lid van het CDA.

Zijn missie is om wie het maar horen wil, beleidsmakers voorop, ervan te doordringen dat ‘het ideaal van groene groei een catastrofale misvatting’ is, die ons aan, en na 2030 ver de rand van de afgrond brengt. Het is de boodschap die hij ook als consultant bij Berenschot wil vertolken, ook al is dat adviesbureau nog niet van het groei-ideaal afgestapt, erkent Schenderling. 
*
U verziekt als een echte profeet het feestje van de economische groei waarmee we toch onze vooruitgang financieren.*

“Ja, maar het is onzin dat we teruggeworpen worden in de 19de eeuw. Ik noem het liever niet _de-growth_ (krimp, red.). Ik zeg: er is leven na de groei. Op het hoge niveau van luxe en welstand dat we hebben bereikt. Ik ben nu bezig om met jonge denkers van negen politieke partijen een beeld te schetsen van hoe mooi dat eruit gaat zien.” 


https://www.trouw.nl/religie-filosof...maat~b0613df9/

----------


## Olive Yao

> Revisor plaatste goed artikel.
> 
> https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5705356
> 
> Revisor mag van mij winnen! 
> 
> Ik heb het altijd al een farce gevonden dat de economie altijd moet "groeien" op een eindige aarde. Foutje van vorige eeuw kapitalisme toen de grens nog niet bereikt was! Wat de economen zijn blijven volhouden. 
> 
> En deze man (van Unilever) zegt dat nu gewoon....


Hij zegt niets nieuws. Het bijzondere is niet _wat_ hij zegt, maar _wie_ het zegt: een ex-topman van een grote multinational.
Maar dat we dat bijzonder vinden is eigenlijk vreemd  we vinden het bijzonder omdat kapitalisten het meestal niet willen weten.

Aristoteles zei het meer dan 2000 jaar geleden al:

ἡ γὰρ τῆς τοιαύτης κτήσεως αὐτάρκεια πρὸς ἀγαθὴν ζωὴν οὐκ ἄπειρός ἐστιν,

De in zichzelf voldoende zijnde hoeveelheid van zulke bezittingen voor een goed leven is niet onbegrensd

Je ziet het woord autarkie staan; agatn zoon is een goed leven; apeiros is onbegrensd.

Maar ook ontwaarde Aristoteles kapitalisme al:

καὶ ἄπειρος δὴ οὗτος ὁ πλοῦτος, ὁ ἀπὸ ταύτης τῆς χρηματιστικῆς.

en onbegrensd is die rijkdom, afkomstig van deze geldschepping door ruil

Je ziet het woord ploutos staan, rijkdom; chrmatistik staat voor kapitalisme.

Dit staat in hoofdstuk 1 van de Πολιτικά, delen 8 en 9.

----------


## Revisor

Beeld Colourbox
*
Essay Matthias Olthaar en Paul Schenderling*

*Waarom toch altijd streven naar groei? Het put de planeet n de mens uit*

Onder wetenschappers klinkt de roep om economische groei te stoppen steeds luider, toch is er maar weinig maatschappelijke steun voor. Terwijl groei niet alleen de planeet, maar ook de mens uitput, schrijven Matthias Olthaar en Paul Schenderling.

Matthias Olthaar en Paul Schenderling 24 januari 2021, 14:03

In 1973 bracht het _Grenzen aan de groei_-rapport van de Club van Rome een schokgolf teweeg. Daarna ontstond er in vele landen, waaronder Nederland, een beweging om grenzen te stellen aan economische groei. In de jaren 70 en 80 raakte vrijwel iedereen met deze beweging bekend, onder andere door het boek _Hou het klein_ van E.F. Schumacher en, in eigen land, het concept economie van het genoeg van Bob Goudzwaard en Harry de Lange. 

De beweging bestaat al bijna een halve eeuw, maar is de invloed ervan klein gebleven. Er is weliswaar sprake van een herleving van dit gedachtegoed sinds de opkomst van de internationale _degrowth_-beweging, die er onomwonden voor pleit om te stoppen met groei, of letterlijker gezegd, om te ontgroeien. Ook deze beweging is sterk geworteld in de wetenschap. Maar desondanks is de bredere maatschappelijke steun voor een groeistop nog steeds marginaal. In de Tweede Kamer is er slechts n partij, de Partij voor de Dieren, die ervoor pleit. Hoe kan dat?

Het ligt in elk geval niet aan de inhoud. Het betoog tegen groei is grondig onderbouwd. Het kernargument is dat economische groei en ecologisch herstel niet samengaan, omdat economische groei altijd gepaard gaat met een stijgend verbruik van natuurlijke hulpbronnen, zoals grondstoffen, water en schone lucht. Hiervoor zijn *zowel theoretische als empirische bewijzen. Het theoretische bewijs is in 2012 door een team van wetenschappers onder leiding van de Duitse onderzoeker Monika Dittrich blootgelegd door middel van geavanceerde computersimulaties van het hulpbronnenverbruik. Deze simulaties laten zien dat zelfs als hulpbronnen in de toekomst veel efficinter worden ingezet, groei nog steeds zal leiden tot een stijgend verbruik. Het is dus met de huidige kennis onmogelijk om de economie verder te laten groeien zonder de aarde verder te beschadigen. 

*Uitputting van de aarde*

De empirische aanwijzingen die we hebben, leiden tot exact dezelfde conclusie. In het verleden is groei namelijk nog nooit samengegaan met een daling van het hulpbronnenverbruik. Met andere woorden: in het ver*leden leidde groei altijd tot verdere uit*putting van de aarde. Er is geen enkele reden, noch theoretisch noch empirisch, om aan te nemen dat dit in de toekomst anders zal zijn.

Bovendien zullen de hulpbronnen n voor n opraken als het verbruik ervan blijft stijgen. Dit stond al in het rapport van de Club van Rome en wordt in de laatste jaren door steeds meer wetenschappers erkend. Zelfs al zou het wenselijk zijn om de economie verder te laten groeien, oneindige groei op een eindige planeet is praktisch onmogelijk. Het is om die reden extra verstandig om te bouwen aan een economie die niet op groei gebaseerd is. 
*
Het wonder van de techniek*

Kortom, de redenen om te stoppen met groei zijn ijzersterk. Toch is er een tegen*argument dat telkens op overweldigende maatschappelijke steun kan rekenen, namelijk: technische vooruitgang lost de problemen op die groei veroorzaakt. 

De kracht van dit argument is dat het tot de verbeelding spreekt. Technische oplossingen zijn concreet, tastbaar en opwindend. Denk aan de talloze tv-programmas over de technische mogelijkheden van de toekomst, die allemaal het geloof in zogenaamde groene groei aanwakkeren. Zoals het in alle andere opzichten uitstekende VPRO-programma _Tegenlicht_ of het recente BNN/Vara-programma met de wervende titel _De toekomst is fantastisch_. Inhoudelijk is het betoog tegen grenzen aan de groei simpel. Enerzijds, zegt men, zorgt technische vooruitgang ervoor dat we natuurlijke hulpbronnen veel efficinter *inzetten, zodat het verbruik omlaag kan. *Anderzijds zorgt het ervoor dat we hulpbronnen die opraken, kunnen vervangen door andere hulpbronnen. Zo zullen economie en ecologie in de toekomst wl samengaan. Immers, toen we nog paarden als *vervoermiddel hadden, voorzagen we de *auto nog niet! (De ironie dat een auto meer hulpbronnen verbruikt dan een paard lijkt techniekgelovigen te ontgaan.)

Eerlijk gezegd denken wij dat dit tegenbetoog zijn kracht nooit volledig zal verliezen. Voorstanders van groene groei claimen namelijk slim iets dat in de toekomst zal gebeuren. En een claim over de toekomst is nooit te weerleggen, al wijst het beschikbare bewijsmateriaal de andere kant op. 

*Catastrofaal*

We denken daarom dat het essentieel is om het betoog tegen groei te verbreden. Als we dit niet doen, dan kan alleen de toekomst nog uitwijzen dat verdere groei catastrofaal is. En dan is het al te laat.

Zon verbreding is goed mogelijk. Want groei kent nog een ander groot probleem: het vraagt niet alleen steeds meer natuurlijke hulpbronnen maar ook menselijke hulpbronnen. Groei vereist namelijk een continue stijging van het aantal arbeidsuren n van de productiviteit per gewerkt uur.

Er bestaat al enige bewustwording over de keerzijde van dit tweede aspect, de continue druk op mensen om productiever te worden. Denk aan de aandacht voor burn*outs. Volgens hoogleraar maatschappelijke gezondheidszorg Johan Mackenbach is de helft van de ziektegevallen in Nederland vermijdbaar. Een belangrijk deel hiervan hangt samen met werkgerelateerde stress.

Van de keerzijde van de continue vraag naar meer arbeidsuren zijn we ons echter nauwelijks bewust. Dit komt doordat deze vooral buiten Nederland wordt uitgeoefend, aangezien het productiewerk grotendeels naar lagelonenlanden is verplaatst. Hoeveel mensen werken er eigenlijk buiten Nederland ten dienste van de Nederlandse economie? Dit was nog nooit uitgerekend. 
*
Grootschalige uitbuiting*

Aan de hand van een nieuwe Oeso-database gingen wij aan de slag en kwamen tot een onthutsende conclusie. In niet-westerse landen worden maar liefst 14 miljoen voltijds banen (fte) ingezet ten dienste van de Nederlandse economie. Dat is 1,8 fte per Nederlands huishouden. Ter vergelijking: in Nederland zelf zijn er 7 miljoen banen (0,9 fte per huishouden). Werkenden in niet-westerse landen verdienen gemiddeld minder dan 2 euro per uur, tien keer zo weinig als het gemiddelde Nederlandse uurloon.

Om groei mogelijk te maken, is er dus sprake van grootschalige uitbuiting. Dit blijkt ook uit het feit dat niet-westerse landen in termen van arbeid 22 keer zo veel *bijdragen aan eindproducten voor Nederland dan andersom. Net als het hulpbronnenverbruik is de uitbuiting van moderne dagloners de laatste decennia fors gestegen. Je kunt je afvragen: waarom krijgen de optimisten nou nooit eens gelijk? Technische vooruitgang leidt toch tot meer efficintie, waardoor we minder hulpbronnen en goedkope arbeid nodig hebben?

----------


## Revisor

*De paradox van *Jevons*

Dat is een relevante vraag, die al speelde in de negentiende eeuw. Toen raakten in Engeland de kolenreserves steeds sneller op, terwijl het kolenverbruik juist steeds efficinter werd. In 1865 schreef de Britse econoom William Stanley Jevons een boek waarin hij uitlegde dat grotere efficintie leidt tot lagere gebruikskosten. Dit moedigt mensen aan om meer te verbruiken in plaats van minder. Zo leidt meer efficintie tot een hoger verbruik. Dit wordt de paradox van *Jevons genoemd.

Deze paradox herhaalt zich keer op keer. Neem bijvoorbeeld elektrische auto’s. Ja, ze rijden schoner dan benzineauto’s. Maar de productie ervan kost juist meer hulpbronnen (vanwege de accu’s) en leidt tot meer uitbuiting van mensen (bij de productie van accu’s, maar ook van banden, die bij elektrische auto’s sneller slijten). Plus: omdat elektrisch rijden vanaf een bepaald aantal kilometers goedkoper is, worden mensen aangemoedigd om meer te consumeren. Meer efficintie leidt tot meer inzet van hulpbronnen en goedkope arbeid, niet minder.

De nieuwe feiten over de sociale keerzijde van groei zijn schokkend. Kunnen we niet blijven groeien n beter omgaan met mensen? Werkenden uit niet-westerse landen beter betalen, bijvoorbeeld door Fairtrade te kopen, is zeker nuttig. Maar de loonkloof is zo groot, dat Fairtrade geen oplossing is. Bovendien dwingt de schaal van het sociale vraagstuk ons tot radicalere herbezinning. Er werken 14 miljoen mensen voor ons, terwijl ze die tijd veel beter kunnen besteden aan de opbouw van hun eigen economie. Daarbij komt dat internationale handel de ongelijkheid in niet-westerse landen vergroot. Een hoofdoorzaak hiervan is dat bedrijven telkens de productie verplaatsen naar landen met de laagste lonen.

Ten slotte leidt de export vanuit lage*lonenlanden tot importafhankelijkheid in deze landen. Steeds meer mensen gaan in *exportindustrien werken en dat gaat ten koste van de eigen productie. Zo is de gemiddelde importafhankelijkheid van basisvoedsel in Afrikaanse landen in de laatste decennia gestegen van een kwart tot een derde van de basisvoedselconsumptie. Tijdens de coronacrisis heeft dat tot acute voedseltekorten geleid waar wr de armen de dupe van worden.
*
Nieuwe levensvreugden*

De enige oplossing voor dit wereldwijde sociale vraagstuk is dat niet-westerse landen hun eigen markten beschermen en ontwikkelen en westerse landen minder goedkope spullen importeren. Het goede nieuws is dat we daar nu al, van onderop, mee kunnen beginnen. De eerste stap is om meer spullen te delen en te repareren. Voor het produceren van spullen worden namelijk niet alleen veel moderne dagloners uitgebuit, ze veroorzaken ook meer ecologische schade dan bijvoorbeeld vlees eten of vliegen. Uiteraard heb je soms nieuwe spullen nodig. De tweede stap is dan om nieuwe spullen te kopen die zo rechtvaardig mogelijk zijn gemaakt, reparabel zijn en lang meegaan.

Spullen delen en nieuwe spullen kopen die lang meegaan, levert na verloop van tijd een forse geldbesparing op. Het is cruciaal om nu de paradox van Jevons te voorkomen!

De derde stap is daarom om stapsgewijs minder te gaan werken voor geld. Zo onttrekken we geld aan de economie en temmen we het groeimonster en de kwalijke sociale en ecologische gevolgen ervan.

Maar het mooiste van allemaal is misschien dit: ontgroeien van onderop brengt nieuwe levensvreugden. Het leven delen in plaats van het te ‘winnen’ levert meer rust op, passie, tijd, sociale contacten, aandacht, gezondheid, betekenis en ontspanning. Niet langer bijdragen aan economische groei is goed voor ons allemaal.

Kortom, de wetenschappelijke bevindingen zijn onontkoombaar: omwille van groei worden niet alleen ecosystemen maar ook ongelofelijk veel mensen uitgebuit, in Nederland en vooral daarbuiten. De bewustwording over de relatief onbekende sociale keerzijde van groei staat weliswaar nog in de kinderschoenen maar versterkt het betoog van de ontgroeibeweging ons inziens enorm: stoppen met groei is k goed voor mensen! Wij hopen daarom dat de ontgroeibeweging haar pleidooi verbreedt, zodat er vijftig jaar na de Club van Rome eindelijk bredere maatschappelijke steun komt voor grenzen aan de groei.

 Matthias Olthaar is lector circulaire economie bij NHL Stenden Hogeschool en is gepromoveerd op mondiale productieketens.Beeld

 Paul Schenderling is econoom bij Berenschot en adviseert overheden over sociale vraagstukken.Beeld


_
Matthias Olthaar & Paul Schenderling
Hoe handel ik eerlijk

Skandalon; 240 blz. 19,95 euro_
_Dit essay belicht een aspect van het boek Hoe handel ik eerlijk dat deze week verschijnt bij uitgeverij Skandalon. Voor meer informatie, zie genoegomteleven.nl.
_
_Maandag 25 januari volgt de boekpresentatie op een symposium met sprekers uit wetenschap, bedrijfsleven, politiek en kerken. Voor meer informatie, zie 14miljoen.nl.
_
_Moet er een einde komen aan het streven naar economische groei? Reacties (max. 150 woorden) zijn welkom via [email protected]. Graag naam en woonplaats vermelden.


_https://www.trouw.nl/duurzaamheid-na...-uit~b9ab8891/

----------


## Revisor

*Asha ten Broeke*

* Er bekruipt me een ongemakkelijk gevoel: dat we leven in een maatschappij die gemaakt is voor bedrijven in plaats van burgers* 

3 februari 2022

Het zijn van die brokjes nieuws die zelden samen in een bericht staan.

Groningers uit het aardbevingsgebied stonden uren in de rij om aanspraak te maken op hun deel van een ontoereikende subsidiepot. Oude mensen, veelal; ik zag op de beelden iemand zwaar leunen op een rollator, een vrouw met grijs haar rilde van de kou. En dat terwijl Shell en ExxonMobil minstens 1,5 miljard euro aan extra winsten gewoon mochten houden, zonder zulke vernederingen, als compensatie voor gas dat niet gewonnen gaat worden. 

De geliefde Deventer spelletjeswinkel Koning Willem ging bijna ten onder aan alle lockdowns omdat ze geen overheidssteun kregen, terwijl KLM & co lustig gestut werden met staatsgeld.

De koopkracht van huishoudens holt achteruit – mensen hebben 40 tot wel 200 euro per maand minder te besteden, becijferde het Nibud – maar de verwachting is wel dat de economie blijft groeien. Waar gaat die groei dan naartoe, vraag ik me af. Wie profiteert?

Er bekruipt me een ongemakkelijk gevoel: dat de samenleving, de wereld zelfs, niet meer echt geschikt is voor mensen. Dat we leven in een maatschappij die gemaakt is voor bedrijven in plaats van burgers. In een corpocratie, meer dan in een democratie.

Mijn gevoel is niet onredelijk, merk ik, als ik in_ Vrij Nederland_ een interview met socioloog Willem Schinkel lees. De staat werkt niet voor jou, zegt hij. ‘De staat werkt in eerste instantie om de belangen van het kapitaal veilig te stellen; dat is de bestaande orde.’ Alleen als je braaf meespeelt met die belangen, blijft de illusie in stand dat de staat er voor jou is. Hij geeft de acties van Extinction Rebellion als voorbeeld. De staat blijkt prima voor je te werken als je bij grote bedrijven een stukje blik koopt waarmee je over de weg rijdt terwijl je giftige dampen uitbraakt, maar als je diezelfde weg wilt blokkeren om zo te bevragen of dit voor de aarde nou zo’n goed idee is, komt de staat je arresteren.

Het grootkapitaal troeft met overheidshulp zo alles af: mensen, natuur, toekomstige generaties. En die positie verdedigt het kapitaal, zegt Schinkel. Onder andere door ‘de totale vernietiging van de verbeelding om anders te leven dan via exploitatie en extractie’.

Zelfs op de klimaatconferentie in Glasgow, afgelopen november, ontbrak het aan die verbeelding. Dit is het enige type VN-conferentie dat hevig gesponsord wordt door bedrijven. Niet alleen hebben ze kraampjes waar ze vrome praatjes verkopen, maar ze mogen ook een dikke vinger in de onderhandelingspap steken. Journalist Sjors Roeters kwam langs een schijnheilige kraam van Microsoft, een en al herbruikbaar hout en karton en groene sier: ze hebben AI-technologie die zo goed is dat je er zelfs individuele papegaaiduikers mee kunt herkennen. Technologie die ze, zo ontdekte Roeters, ook – of vooral – gebruiken voor het opsporen van meer olie- en gasvelden.

 Roeters sprak in Glasgow met hoogleraar David Whyte, die uitermate kritisch is op die rol van grote bedrijven. Het probleem is dat zulke bedrijven hun eigen rechtspersoon zijn, zegt Whyte. Hierdoor kunnen bestuurders, eigenaars en aandeelhouders profiteren van dikke winsten zonder dat ze aansprakelijk gesteld kunnen worden voor de schade die ze berokkenen. En dat stelt bedrijven in staat om groei en geld boven alles te stellen, en overheden om te doen alsof dit normaal en ok is.

 ‘En dat proces is verantwoordelijk voor de ecologische catastrofes’, zegt Whyte. ‘Het plaatst abstracte financile doelen altijd boven mens en natuur, leidt altijd tot dehumanisering en ecologische verwoesting.’ Hij waarschuwt: ‘Wij als mensheid zullen niet overleven tenzij we het kapitalisme breken.’ Dit is de grote kwestie van onze tijd: hoe stoppen we de nietsontziende en verwoestende grote bedrijven? Hoe maken we mensen, dieren, planeet en toekomst weer belangrijker dan geld? En hebben we nog genoeg antikapitalistische verbeeldingskracht om een antwoord op die vragen bij elkaar te dromen? 

https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...gers~b445bc6e/

----------


## Attitude

.



> Hij zegt niets nieuws. Het bijzondere is niet _wat_ hij zegt, maar _wie_ het zegt: een ex-topman van een grote multinational.
> Maar dat we dat bijzonder vinden is eigenlijk vreemd  we vinden het bijzonder omdat kapitalisten het meestal niet willen weten.
> 
> Aristoteles zei het meer dan 2000 jaar geleden al:
> 
> ἡ γὰρ τῆς τοιαύτης κτήσεως αὐτάρκεια πρὸς ἀγαθὴν ζωὴν οὐκ ἄπειρός ἐστιν,
> 
> De in zichzelf voldoende zijnde hoeveelheid van zulke bezittingen voor een goed leven is niet onbegrensd
> 
> ...


_De levensvorm van de chremastike wordt alleen noodgedwongen gekozen, 
rijkdom is duidelijk niet het goede wat we zoeken: het is een gebruiksgoed, 
een middel tot iets anders. (Ethica 1096 a8)
_

_[] al spoedig werd het een systematische techniek, toen de mensen meer 
ervaren werden in het ontdekken van plaatsen en tijden voor het maken 
van grote winsten uit transacties. (Politica 1257 b5)_

_Deze afkeer [tegen rente] is volledig gerechtvaardigd, omdat de winst uit 
het lopende betaalmiddel zelf ontstaat, niet als een product van dat 
waarvoor het betaalmiddel bedoeld was. De valuta is bedoeld als 
een wisselmiddel, terwijl de rente een toename van het geld zelf betekent. [] 
Van alle typen van zakendoen is dit daarom de manier die het meest 
tegen de natuur in is. (Politica 1258 b1-b9)_

----------


## Attitude

.
Neoliberalism and the Psychology of Time - ResearchGate

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> _De levensvorm van de chremastike wordt alleen noodgedwongen gekozen, 
> rijkdom is duidelijk niet het goede wat we zoeken: het is een gebruiksgoed, 
> een middel tot iets anders. (Ethica 1096 a8)_


Detail: er staat 'chremastike'. Dit is de tweede keer dat ik het woord zo geschreven zie. De andere keer is in Hans Achterhuis' boek _De utopie van de vrije markt_. 

Nu ken ik zo'n beetje elke keer dat Aristotels het woord gebruikt in de _Politika_ en de _Ethika_, en het woord is echt _chrmatistik_.

Dacht eerst dat Achterhuis en zn uitgever een moment van woordblinheid hadden, maar nu ik het woord hier in het nederlands weer zo lees vraag ik me af of er iets anders is.

----------


## Attitude

.



> .
> 
> 
> Detail: er staat 'chremastike'. Dit is de tweede keer dat ik het woord zo geschreven zie. De andere keer is in Hans Achterhuis' boek _De utopie van de vrije markt_. 
> 
> Nu ken ik zo'n beetje elke keer dat Aristotels het woord gebruikt in de _Politika_ en de _Ethika_, en het woord is echt _chrmatistik_.
> 
> Dacht eerst dat Achterhuis en zn uitgever een moment van woordblinheid hadden, maar nu ik het woord hier in het nederlands weer zo lees vraag ik me af of er iets anders is.


De NL vertaling is meestal chremastiek.
Voor de duidelijkheid is _chrmatistik_, in het vervolg, beter.
Bedankt voor de correctie.

----------


## Revisor

*Plasticvervuiling*

*WWF waarschuwt: We ademen, eten en drinken plastic, tot wel een creditcard per week*


 Pastic afval in de rivier de Tisza in de Hongaarse plaats Vasarosnameny. Beeld via Reuters

De oceanen slibben dicht met plastic. Dat schaadt de natuur en uiteindelijk ook de mens, waarschuwt het Wereld Natuur Fonds, dat oproept tot een bindend VN-verdrag.

Onno Havermans8 februari 2022, 01:00

De schade door plasticvervuiling van de zee is aan het einde van deze eeuw onherstelbaar, waarschuwt het Wereld Natuur Fonds (WWF). Dat maakt zich allereerst zorgen om de biodiversiteit nu plankton, vissen, schildpadden en zeevogels steeds vaker stukjes plastic in hun lijf hebben of erin verstrikt raken en koraalriffen en mangrovebossen ermee verstopt raken. Maar uiteindelijk bereiken de minuscule plasticdeeltjes in de oceanen ook de mens. 

Nu al worden de ecologische drempelwaarden voor microplastics overschreden in de Middellandse Zee, de Oost-Chinese en de Gele Zee en de Noordelijke IJszee. Jaarlijks komt 10 miljoen ton plastic in de oceaan terecht. Als we zo doorgaan is de plasticvervuiling in het jaar 2050 verviervoudigd, staat in het rapport _Impacts of plastic pollution in the ocean on marine species, biodiversity and ecosystems_, dat dinsdag verschijnt. Het Duitse Alfred Wegener Instituut heeft hiervoor 2592 onderzoeken geanalyseerd op de effecten van plasticvervuiling in de oceanen. 

Er moeten snel maatregelen worden genomen, te beginnen met een bindend verdrag van de Verenigde Naties, stelt het WWF. Daarmee kan een begin worden gemaakt tijdens de top van het VN-Milieuprogramma die 28 februari begint in de Keniase hoofdstad Nairobi.

__________________

*Satellieten gaan plastic opsporen*

De Europese ruimtevaartorganisatie ESA werkt aan satellieten die rond de aarde cirkelen om plastic in de wereldzeen te detecteren. Vanuit de ruimte zou meer zicht op het plastic moeten zijn dan vanuit een boot op het water, is de gedachte. In de eerste fase van het onderzoek, die vorige week is afgerond, zijn in een groot bassin bij instituut Deltares in Delft golven van de Atlantische oceaan nagebootst, waarbij de meetapparatuur stukken plastic moest opsporen.

“Grote stukken plastic waren duidelijk te detecteren, dus zijn we steeds kleinere deeltjes plastic in het bassin gaan gooien”, vertelt Peter de Maagt van ESA. De deeltjes varieerden van plastic flessen, tot piepschuim en rietjes, en daar dan soms ook weer de helft of een kwart van. Hoe meer deeltjes bij elkaar in het bad, hoe makkelijker de meetapparatuur ze oppikte. Maar dat lukte ook bij kleine hoeveelheden. Er volgen meer testen bij Deltares, waarna de meetapparatuur met een drone of vliegtuig op een meer of de Noordzee zal worden getest.

*‘1 procent van het plastic blijft drijven, de rest zakt omlaag’*

“Plastic is een handig product, maar we gaan er net zo onvoorzichtig mee om als met het klimaat: we wachten met ingrijpen tot het te laat is”, zegt Oskar de Roos, plasticexpert van WWF Nederland. “We weten wat er aan de hand is, maar net als bij de opwarming van de aarde kijken we naar elkaar wie wat doet, en laten het gebeuren.”

Opruimacties in zee hebben maar heel beperkt effect, legt De Roos uit. “Slechts 1 procent van het plastic blijft drijven, 99 procent zakt omlaag, verbrokkelt tot nanodeeltjes die we niet meer kunnen zien. Zelfs op 10 kilometer diepte wordt inmiddels plastic gevonden en daar hebben bijna alle diersoorten last van. Maar ook de mens ademt, eet en drinkt plastic, tot wel een creditkaart per week.”

Het VN-verdrag moet allereerst zorgen voor een verbod op wegwerpplastic, plastic dat je maar een paar seconden gebruikt en daarna honderden jaren blijft zwerven, zegt De Roos. Ook moet het zorgen voor harmonisering van plastic, waardoor het kan worden hergebruikt. “Omdat al het plastic anders is, wordt nu maar 9 procent wereldwijd gerecycled, de rest kan hooguit worden omgesmolten tot bulkproduct, maar dat is geen hergebruik.” 

 De vierjarige Nina Gomes verzamelt plastic in de zee bij de Braziliaanse stad Rio de Janeiro. Ze doet dat samen met haar vader, die marien bioloog is. Beeld Reuters
*
______________

Peukenmoties in de Kamer*

De Tweede Kamer stemt dinsdag over twee moties die tot doel hebben de hoeveelheid sigarettenpeuken in het zwerfafval drastisch te beperken. De Partij voor de Dieren vraagt om een verbod op het sigarettenfilter. GroenLinks wil vastleggen dat de hoeveelheid peuken in het milieu over vijf jaar met 70 procent moet zijn afgenomen.

Sigarettenfilters zijn gemaakt van celluloseacetaat, een soort plastic, waardoor de peuken niet afbreken in het milieu. Tijdens opruimacties zoals World Cleanup Day zijn sigarettenfilters steeds het meest gevonden item. Het Plastic Peuken Collectief, waarin diverse milieuorganisaties en bedrijven zitten, roept de overheid daarom op de filters zo snel mogelijk af te schaffen.

Dat een filter goed zou zijn voor de gezondheid is een mythe, zegt campagneleider Karl Beerenfenger. “Het is enkel een marketingtool om meer sigaretten te verkopen. Roken zonder filter is niet ongezonder,, bleek al in 2001 uit onderzoek.”

*‘Producenten zijn verantwoordelijk, de overheid moet ingrijpen’*

Ook kijken naar alternatieven, belasting op nieuw plastic en statiegeld horen in het verdrag. “Nieuw plastic is nu goedkoper dan gerecycled plastic, dat moet andersom zijn. Dat kun je bereiken door eisen te stellen aan verpakkingsmateriaal.” Daarnaast is het opzetten van afvalverwerking en bewustwording in ontwikkelingslanden nodig, legt hij uit. “Daar moeten onze westerse bedrijven aan mee werken. Veel van hun producten worden in armere landen in kleinere verpakkingen verkocht, omdat ze dan betaalbaar zijn. Daar komt dus meer plastic bij kijken en als je dan geen goed verwerkingssysteem hebt, wordt een deel zwerfafval. Bovendien zijn mensen daar veelal gewend aan eenmalig gebruik van bijvoorbeeld bananenblad. Nu dat steeds vaker wordt vervangen door plastic bordjes en bestek, krijg je heel veel wegwerpplastic.”

Het is te gemakkelijk om de verantwoordelijkheid voor de plasticvervuiling bij consumenten te leggen, vindt De Roos. “Producenten zijn verantwoordelijk voor wat ze op de markt brengen, zij moeten ook rekening houden met de inzameling van de verpakkingen. De overheid moet ingrijpen. Je ziet met statiegeld van kleine plastic flesjes hoe goed dat werkt. Ook het Europese verbod op rietjes, plastic wattenstaafjes, stokjes en straks bekertjes is een goede stap. Het plasticgebruik groeit nog steeds en de industrie moet daarin veranderen.”

Plastic is een relatief nieuw product, we weten daarom niet wat het lange termijneffect van de vervuiling zal zijn, zegt De Roos. “Maar het lijkt duidelijk dat het ook gevolgen heeft voor de gezondheid van mensen. Gezonde oceanen zijn ook van belang, zij zorgen immers voor 50 procent van de zuurstofproductie op aarde.”
______________
*
Ruzie over inzameling blikjes*

Staatssecretaris Vivianne Heijnen (CDA, infrastructuur en waterstaat) is niet van plan zich te mengen in de onenigheid tussen producenten van blikjes en de supermarkten, zo blijkt uit een brief van vorige week aan de Tweede Kamer. Die had haar gevraagd te reageren op een brief van brancheorganisatie Metalen Verpakkingen Nederland (MVN), die wil dat supermarkten en andere verkooppunten blikjes gaan inzamelen als daar vanaf 31 december statiegeld op zit. Het kabinet laat de inzameling aan het bedrijfsleven over.

De MVM is ontstemd over het plan van Stichting Afvalfonds Verpakkingen, het Centraal Bureau Levensmiddelenhandel en de Federatie Nederlandse Levensmiddelen Industrie voor een inzamelsysteem buiten de supermarkten om. Dat plan ligt ook onder vuur van milieuorganisaties, die het consumentonvriendelijk vinden als klanten hun lege blikje niet kwijt kunnen waar ze het hebben gekocht en bang zijn dat het doel van 90 procent minder blik in het zwerfafval niet wordt gehaald. Recycling Netwerk laat het plan op die doelstelling toetsen door het onafhankelijke internationale onderzoeksbureau Eunomia.


https://www.trouw.nl/duurzaamheid-na...week~b85dbc63/

----------


## Revisor

*De macht van megabedrijven vergroot de ongelijkheid*

*Econoom Jan Eeckhout: Ht probleem is de symbiose tussen grote bedrijven en de politiek*

*Gie Goris* . 5 februari 2022



*Sinds enkele decennia neemt de marktmacht van een handvol bedrijven toe. Recente cijfers van de Nationale Bank deze week tonen aan dat het ook in Belgi bestaat. MO* sprak erover met Jan Eeckhout, een Belgische econoom met een indrukwekkend internationaal curriculum n een nieuw boek over winst, marktmacht en concurrentie. De oplossing is niet zo moeilijk, ze gaat alleen in tegen de enorme financile en economische belangen van een kleine groep van intussen heel erg machtige mensen.
*
Het is geen toeval dat we steeds vaker de term _Big_ gebruiken in economische analyses. _Big Oil_ is een oude bekende, _Big Tech_ is zo alomtegenwoordig dat iedereen het erover heeft, en sinds vorig jaar maakt ook_ Big Pharma_ deel uit van onze basiswoordenschat.

We leven in een tijdperk van toenemende monopolisering van de economie, bevestigt *Jan Eeckhout*, al spreekt hij zelf eerder van toegenomen marktmacht. Eeckhout is professor economie aan de Pompeu Fabra Universiteit van Barcelona. Hij doceerde daarvoor onder andere aan de University of Pennsylvania, University College London, Princeton University en New York University.

Als we het hebben over de concentratie van economische macht, gaat het niet alleen over Total, Shell, Amazon, Google, Facebook, Pfizer, Bayer of GlaxoSmithKline. De trend is in zowat elke deelmarkt terug te vinden, meent Eeckhout. Daardoor is de impact ervan ook niet meer beperkt tot een of andere sector, regio of land. We delen allemaal in de klappen.

In zijn nieuwe boek _De winstparadox_ geeft Eeckhout heel wat voorbeelden: 89% van de pacemakers wordt geproduceerd door drie firmas. 69% van de babymelk die verkocht wordt in de VS is afkomstig van twee bedrijven. 57% van de droge kattenvoeding in de VS wordt geleverd door n bedrijf, Nestl. Unilever en Kraft zorgen voor 87% van de mayonaise in de VS.

70% van de socialenetwerkwerkactiviteit is in handen van Facebook; Twitter en LinkedIn zijn samen maar goed voor 15%. Vier luchtvaartmaatschappijen bezetten 76% van de binnenlandse luchtvaartmarkt in de VS. Home Depot en Lowe hebben er 81% van de markt voor binnenhuisinrichting in handen. En in de VS wordt 82% van de doodskisten geproduceerd door twee firmas.
*
Het ideale bedrijf: een vesting met een diepe slotgracht eromheen
**De giganten ondergraven de democratie door de buitensporige invloed die hun economische gewicht hun in de politieke arena verleent.*
Zelf zegt hij het niet met die woorden, maar ik had bij het lezen van Eeckhouts boek het gevoel dat Marx en Engels het in de 19de eeuw al bij het rechte eind hadden, toen ze waarschuwden dat het concurrentieprincipe van de vrije markt bijna vanzelf leidt naar monopolievorming, en dus naar het ondermijnen van echte concurrentie en marktwerking.

Eeckhout citeert miljardair en beleggingsgoeroe Warren Buffet, die zijn ideale bedrijf omschrijft als een burcht met een diepe slotgracht eromheen, en met een kasteelheer die hardwerkend en betrouwbaar is. Die slotgracht symboliseert de marktmacht, de onoverkomelijke moeilijkheid voor potentile concurrenten om de burcht aan te vallen.

Tegelijk mag je niet vergeten dat meer dan 99% van de bedrijven wel degelijk in een concurrentile omgeving werkt, waarschuwt Eeckhout tijdens ons gesprek. In grote lijnen kan je zeggen dat er wereldwijd zon 400 bedrijven zijn met een brede en diepe slotgracht, terwijl er wel honderd miljoen bedrijven actief zijn.

Maar die giganten hebben wel invloed op de hele economie, en op de samenleving: op vlak van prijzen en innovatie, op vlak van arbeid en start-ups enzovoort. Ze zijn ook verantwoordelijk voor de neerwaartse druk op lonen en voor de sterke stijging van de inkomens aan de bovenkant van de samenleving. En ze ondergraven de democratie door de buitensporige invloed die hun economische gewicht hun in de politieke arena verleent. 

*Macht maakt winst*

Als ik vraag om marktmacht te definiren, antwoordt Eeckhout: Marktmacht betekent dat bedrijven hun producten of diensten veel hoger kunnen prijzen dan in een echt competitieve markt. Er zijn verschillende manieren om dat na te gaan, zoals de verhouding tussen kosten en verkoopprijs, of de winstratio of eventueel de beurswaarde.

Het principe van concurrentie is eenvoudig: als een winkel zijn producten te duur verkoopt, ontstaat er ruimte voor concurrenten om dezelfde zaken aan te bieden voor een lagere en toch nog winstgevende prijs. Als die concurrentie niet opdaagt of geen kansen krijgt, weet je dat er sprake is van marktmacht.

Met andere woorden: dominante bedrijven maken veel meer winst op hun producten en diensten, omdat ze hun markt kunnen afschermen van concurrentie.

Het onderzoek van Eeckhout toont aan dat de concentratiebeweging en de groei van marktmacht een zaak is van de voorbije vier decennia. Dat is exact de periode van de Washington Consensus of van de neoliberale ideologie. Een groot deel van het politieke spectrum raakte daarbij overtuigd van de stelling dat de markt het best zo vrij mogelijk gelaten werd en de overheid zo weinig mogelijk moest reguleren.
*
De spoorlijnen van Google en Amazon*

Toch beklemtoont Eeckhout dat vooral de technologische revolutie met haar snelheid, schaal en netwerkeffecten bepalend is geweest voor die evolutie. Het proces is vergelijkbaar met wat er anderhalve eeuw geleden gebeurde, met de uitbouw van de eerste spoorlijnen en elektriciteitsnetwerken.

Vervoer per huifkar was veel concurrentiler, maar veel minder efficint. De snelheid, het comfort en het volume van het spoor verdrongen paard en kar, maar heel snel werd duidelijk dat de eerste investeerder meteen een monopolie verwierf. Een tweede spoorlijn leggen naast de eerste had immers economisch gezien geen zin.

Op die manier kon de treinreis veel duurder verkocht worden dan wanneer er echt concurrentie zou zijn geweest. De treinreis was tien keer goedkoper dan met paard en kar, maar werd verkocht voor negen keer de kostprijs. Dat kon, omdat er geen concurrentie mogelijk was.

Zoals het destijds onzinnig was om twee spoorlijnen naast elkaar te leggen, zo is het nu onzinnig om twee wereldwijde sociale netwerken die hetzelfde doen naast elkaar te laten bestaan, zegt Eeckhout.

Iedereen wil elkaar ontmoeten op dat ene, dominante platform. Idem voor een veilingsite als eBay. Zelfs een concurrent die veel kleinere commissie op de verkoop vroeg, kon niet doorbreken, omdat zowel verkopers als kopers op dat ene grote platform bleven, omdat iedereen er aanbiedt en zoekt.

Die marktmacht laat toe dat eBay een commissie van rond de 7% vraagt, terwijl de kosten voor het bedrijf nog geen 0,5% bedragen. Idem voor iPhones: die worden verkocht voor viermaal de kostprijs voor het bedrijf, omdat er zon sterke greep op de markt is. Zelfs voor gratis diensten zoals Google Maps betalen we te veel: de data die we leveren aan Google zijn meer waard dan wat het hun kost om ons de dienst te leveren.

Om tot een eerlijke ruil te komen, zou Google mij moeten betalen telkens ik zijn producten gebruik. Dat zou trouwens wel gebeuren als er echte concurrentie op dit vlak zou bestaan.
*
Politiek laat zich gijzelen*

Door zijn verwijzing naar de aanleg van spoorlijnen in de VS, vraag ik Eeckhout hoe groot het verschil nog is tussen onze huidige situatie en de periode van de _Robber Barons_ in de VS. De Rockefellers en Carnegies verwierven grote monopoliemacht eind 19de, begin 20ste eeuw. Ze lieten hun eigen volksvertegenwoordigers verkiezen, om vervolgens op maat gesneden wetten te krijgen die toelieten hun monopolies nog verder uit te bouwen.

Eeckhout: We zitten fundamenteel in dezelfde situatie, met dezelfde dynamieken en consequenties. Toch is de oplossing niet zo moeilijk, ze gaat alleen in tegen de enorme financile en economische belangen van een kleine groep van intussen heel erg machtige mensen.

Begin 20ste eeuw verplichtte de Republikein Teddy Roosevelt de monopolies op te breken. Vandaag is er opnieuw behoefte aan systemische verandering en ingrepen, in plaats van te blijven focussen op telkens individuele vragen: kan deze fusie erdoor? Is dit bedrijf te groot? Creert dit marktaandeel nadelen voor de individuele consument?

*Bedrijven met marktmacht maken hoge winsten, die ze onder andere inzetten om de politieke processen en beslissingen in verband met hun markt te benvloeden.*
De overheid benadert marktmacht nog altijd als surfers die een golf zien, maar niet beseffen dat daarachter een tsunami aankomt die alles zal wegspoelen. Het gaat niet alleen over de individuele consument, maar ook over politieke macht, dalende innovatie en arbeidsmobiliteit, lagere lonen en slechtere arbeidsvoorwaarden

Een andere, en misschien nog meer zorgwekkende historische vergelijking die Eeckhout maakt in de loop van ons gesprek, gaat terug naar de jaren 1930. Toen kregen enkele grote bedrijven zoals Krupp of Bertelsmann alle ruimte van het regime, waarmee ze diepe banden hadden, om hun marktmacht uit te breiden. Duitsland heeft daarom na de oorlog heel bewust gekozen voor het versterken van de _Middelstand_, de kleine ondernemer, de zelfstandige en via _Mittbestimmung_ ook de werknemers. Het is die concurrentile omgeving die het naoorlogse Duitse groeimirakel helpt verklaren.
*
De houdgreep is niet uitzichtloos*

Kunnen overheden de giganten vandaag nog wel terugfluiten? De EU doet al jaren pogingen om Big Tech te dwingen meer concurrentie toe te staan. In de VS voeren overheden rechtszaken tegen dezelfde bedrijven. Het lijkt allemaal niet werken.

Eeckhout bevestigt: Ht probleem is de symbiose tussen de politiek en die grote bedrijven. De lobbymachine zorgt vandaag voor een vicieuze cirkel. Bedrijven met marktmacht maken hoge winsten, die ze onder andere inzetten om de politieke processen en beslissingen in verband met hun markt te benvloeden. Daardoor groeit hun marktmacht nog, of blijft die ten minste behouden.

Maar, benadrukt Eeckhout, er is hoop. Hij verwijst daarvoor naar de benoeming van Lina Khan tot voorzitter van de Federal Trade Commission (FTC) in de VS. Khan is een 32-jarige juriste met een stevige achtergrond in concurrentiebeleid en antitrustwetgeving.

In 2017 publiceerde Khan een 93 bladzijden tellende onderzoekspaper in de Yale Law Journal, met als titel _Amazons Antitrust Paradox_. Die titel verwijst naar _The Antitrust Paradox_ van Robert Bork. Met dat boek uit 1978 werd de beweging ingezet om af te raken van de strenge regels over monopolies. Meteen is ook duidelijk in welk debat Eeckhout zich begeeft met zijn _Profit Paradox_.

----------


## Revisor

*Over sporen en treinen, wegen en trucks*

‘Ik geloof dat sterke antitrust- en antimonopolieregels en eerlijke concurrentie heel erg probusiness is’, zegt Lina Khan in een uitgebreid stuk dat The New Yorker begin december 2021 over haar publiceerde. In haar paper pleit ze ervoor een gigant als Amazon te behandelen als een publieke nutsvoorziening die streng gereguleerd moet worden.

Dat is een benadering die Eeckhout grotendeels volgt. ‘Je moet niet het dominante platform zelf bestrijden,’ zegt hij, ‘je moet ervoor zorgen dat veel meer concurrenten ervan gebruik kunnen maken. Zoals je een spoorlijn niet moet beconcurreren met een parallelle spoorlijn, maar wel moet garanderen dat concurrerende bedrijven er treinen op kunnen laten rijden.’

Dat lijkt een kreupel voorbeeld, werp ik tegen, want na de privatisering van het treinvervoer in het Verenigd Koninkrijk, bleek het daar op zowat alle fronten mis te gaan. Eeckhout: ‘Dat klopt, en makkelijk zal het zeker niet zijn. Maar eerst en vooral is het van belang om het netwerk, het platform toegankelijk te maken voor iedereen. In de VS bestaan nog altijd spoorlijnen voor goederenvervoer die priv-eigendom zijn en waarop dus alleen treinen van de eigenaar rijden. Dat betekent dat al wie daarvan gebruik wil of moet maken, te hoge prijzen betaalt.’

‘Dat is helemaal anders met vrachtwagenvervoer: geen enkele vervoerder heeft een eigen autostrade tussen de grote steden. Alle concurrenten kunnen dus tegen dezelfde voorwaarden gebruikmaken van het wegennetwerk.’ ‘Sporen en wegen zijn wellicht het best in overheidshanden, maar netwerken zoals de zendmastnetwerken van gsm-operatoren kunnen ook uitgebaat worden door privbedrijven. Essentieel in dat geval is dat concurrenten – weliswaar tegen een redelijke vergoeding – gebruik kunnen maken van dat netwerk. In de EU is dat opgelegd, in de VS niet. Dat kost de consument in de VS veel geld.’
*
Marktmacht duwt lonen omlaag*

De consequenties van toenemende marktmacht zijn veelvuldig en vooral negatief. De impact voor werkenden is in elk geval desastreus.

In _De Winstparadox_ vat Eeckhout het zo samen: ‘Terwijl hoge winsten voor bedrijven zouden moeten leiden tot een beter leven voor iedereen die er werkt, gebeurt exact het tegenovergestelde: zoveel te hoger de winsten en zoveel te breder de kloof tussen dominante bedrijven en de rest, zoveel te slechter het resultaat voor werkenden.’
‘Dat is de winstparadox, en die geldt niet alleen voor mensen die ongeschoolde arbeid doen, maar ook voor wie afgestudeerd is aan New York University en een baan zoekt, of voor de junior programmator in Silicon Valley.’

Toch toont Eeckhout ook aan dat de negatieve effecten veel groter zijn voor wie laaggeschoold is dan voor wie hooggeschoold is, terwijl CEO’s van dominante bedrijven net exponentieel veel meer zijn gaan verdienen.

De fundamentele reden waarom marktmacht resulteert in krimpende koopkracht, zegt Eeckhout, is dat de hoge prijzen ervoor zorgen dat er minder producten of diensten gekocht worden dan er potentile vraag is. ‘Het bier van AB InBev, de iPhones van Apple, de commissies van eBay zijn te duur. Daardoor zorgen ze voor minder tewerkstelling dan mogelijk, en dus voor een verzwakkend effect op de onderhandelingspositie van werknemers. Dat verklaart de loonstagnatie van de voorbije decennia.’
*
Marktmacht en mondialisering*

Of die loonstagnatie en het dalende aandeel van arbeid in het globale bnp niet eerder te wijten waren aan de intrede van China op de wereldmarkt, reageer ik. Want daardoor werd er een enorme reserve aan laagbetaalde arbeid toegevoegd aan de wereldeconomie. Is het niet de delokalisatie van productie tijdens de mondialiseringsperiode die de lonen naar omlaag duwde?
*‘Onze herverdelingsmechanismen komen ook onder druk door de marktmacht van de dominante bedrijven.’*
Eeckhout nuanceert: ‘Ik denk dat de globalisering eerder een dynamiek was van technologische revolutie: de mogelijkheid om ontwerpen in realtime af te leveren aan de andere kant van de wereld, de scheepvaart die veel efficinter en goedkoper werd, toegenomen specialisatie en daardoor internationale toeleveringsketens …’
‘Maar natuurlijk heeft de intrede van China in de Wereldhandelsorganisatie (WTO) een belangrijke rol gespeeld, net zoals de druk op lonen door delokalisering. Wat de globalisering wezenlijk gedaan heeft, is dat Europa de ongelijkheid gemporteerd heeft.’

Dat wil zeggen, vervolgt hij: ‘De ongelijkheid tussen landen is gedaald, met name omdat de welvaart in China zo sterk toegenomen is. Tegelijk is de ongelijkheid binnen de meeste landen – inclusief China, India, de Verenigde Staten, Europa – gestegen.’ ‘Je zou dus veralgemenend kunnen zeggen dat de mondiale ongelijkheid voor een deel in de nationale staten gevloeid is, als bij communicerende vaten. En dat heeft te maken met de mondialisering van arbeid. Laaggeschoolden uit Europa moeten concurreren met arbeiders in lagelonenlanden, terwijl de kaders en hoogste lonen nu waarde creren op mondiaal niveau. Vroeger was dat ook lokaal, en daardoor gaan hun lonen steil omhoog.’

De ongelijkheid neemt sneller en scherper toe in de Angelsaksische landen dan in West-Europese landen als Belgi. Maar, waarschuwt Eeckhout, ‘onze herverdelingsmechanismen komen ook onder druk door de marktmacht van de dominante bedrijven.’
*
Meer concurrentie, meer koopkracht, meer consumptie?*

Vier decennia van neoliberale dominantie, waarin de markt heilig werd verklaard en de overheid als een probleem werd beschouwd, resulteren dus in een economie waarin de markt niet langer echt werkt. Maar ook in een samenleving waarin een handvol megabedrijven veel te veel politieke en economische macht heeft.

Met andere woorden: we hebben dringend behoefte aan de terugkeer van een regulerende overheid. Toch?
Eeckhout: ‘We hebben op de eerste plaats behoefte aan de terugkeer van concurrentie in de economie. En dus moet er gereguleerd worden, ja. De economie heeft behoefte aan regels die onderlinge concurrentie aanmoedigen en mogelijk maken, want dat zorgt voor meer innovatie en voor lagere prijzen voor producten en diensten, en daardoor stijgt de koopkracht van de bevolking.’

*‘We hebben op de eerste plaats behoefte aan de terugkeer van concurrentie in de economie.’*
Ik vraag me hardop af of meer koopkracht en dus meer consumptie wel de juiste prioriteit is op een moment dat het grondstoffen- en ruimtegebruik van de gemiddelde westerling al ver over onze planetaire grenzen gaat. Moet de klemtoon niet op welzijn en collectieve voorzieningen gelegd worden, of op het bestrijden van ongelijkheid en het terugdringen van vervuilende productie?

Eeckhout is op dat vlak vaag: ‘Niet elke groei hoeft gepaard te gaan met meer verbruik van fossiele brandstoffen. Het is dus op de eerste plaats kwestie van schoner te produceren. Op de tweede plaats moet er echt werk gemaakt worden van circulair produceren. Meer concurrentie moet niet alleen tot meer productie leiden, het moet vooral ook opnieuw meer innovatie mogelijk maken. En die kan enorme winsten opleveren op vlak van een groene en circulaire economie.’

‘De technologische revolutie van de laatste jaren kan ons meer dan ooit in staat stellen om welvaart met duurzaamheid te combineren. Maar diezelfde technologie produceert net de marktmacht waarmee een handvol grote bedrijven verdere innovatie afremmen, dat is de paradox.’
*
Take the money and run*

Kan je zeggen, vraag ik ten slotte, dat de wereldeconomie terechtgekomen is in een fase die je zou kunnen omschrijven als een ‘extractieve economie’? De term verwijst naar _Waarom sommige landen rijk zijn en andere arm_, een boek van twee andere economen, Daron Acemoglu en James Robinson.

De staten die het slecht doen, argumenteren zij, zijn ‘extractieve staten’. Daarbij zijn de elites erop gebrand hun macht te gebruiken om op korte termijn zo veel mogelijk geld op hun eigen bankrekening te krijgen. Van de langetermijnontwikkeling van hun land of van het welzijn van de bevolking trekken ze zich niets aan.

Lijdt een wereldeconomie waarin de Big Few het voor het zeggen hebben aan datzelfde extractieve probleem?

Eeckhout: ‘Zonder twijfel.’




*De winstparadox*
door Jan Eeckhout is uitgegeven door Lannoo Campus.
336 blzn. ISBN 978 94 0148 338 4



https://www.mo.be/interview/econoom-...en-de-politiek

----------


## BlackBox

.



> Neoliberalism and the Psychology of Time - ResearchGate


_The Power of Multipliers_:
when you have limited time and resources the question becomes, Can you reframe time such that you can achieve multiple goals at the same time? So for example, if you want to volunteer at a non-profit, can you have a friend come along, if indeed being a good friend and also giving back to the community are both important goals you share. If youre going to go on a run, could you bring your partner with you if indeed being a good partner and being an athlete are two important goals to you. So the question is, can you create a single activity and make it become a double, or a triple, or a home run? . . . all of us have home runs in our life, we just dont necessarily code activities in that way. (Stanford Graduate School of Business, 2013)

Time multipliers code activities to maximize the number of goals they can achieve in every activity. This requires the multiplier continuously to be calculating the investment potential of activities and people, a strategy Vaden (2015) terms perpetual reprioritization. Multipliers must be constantly reevaluating whether or not each second of their day is being invested into something that is the highest use of that time. Like good investors, multipliers are counseled to put time only into those endeavors that will pay significant gains and be unapologetic in cutting their losses. As Vaden (2015) exhorts unabashedly:

'Multipliers will walk out of meetings. Multipliers will cut unproductive conversations short. Multipliers will turn down invitations. Multipliers often dont even seem to care about having a zero inbox. And, Multipliers will intentionally change their mind at the last minute about what the next thing is that theyre going to do. Why? Because its possible that in any given moment new input has been received that has caused them to realize that the current thing they are doing is no longer the next most significant thing that they _could be_ doing. And so they intentionally decide to reshuffle their priorities based on the _significance calculation_the thing that multiplies their time.That is, the thing that they can spend time on right now that will give them more time or results in the future . . .'
Bron: Link in quote (credits _Uw Psychiator_) ✌ ☮ 

N.B.
_Discussion_ 
Time management strategies, conceived thusly as a remedy for coping with [_industrial*_] acceleration, appear to us as Machiavellian, to say the least.
https://www.nd.com/
*Toevoeging: _Moi_.

----------


## BlackBox

.
Some European philosophers refer to the term negative anthropology in their philosophical research (Ogilvie, 2018, pp. 5162). The 20th century and development of negative anthropology may be strongly exemplified in death camps. Despite the death camps are in the past, still, destruction of the human race continues invisibly in a liberal democracy, and the author names such mechanisms as hidden relation mechanisms. This concerns the relation of the governing whole and the governed part. The governed, excluded part provides for the others and is the condition of possibility of the whole; this condition, however, remains hidden, unnoticed (Ogilvie, 2018, p. 51). It is specifically noted that the governed part depends on the governing part. Respectively, the governed dependent parts strive to autonomy. That is the tragedy of the social systems which always have a governing power and subordinates, the people. The governed part of people cannot sublimate into the whole and it will be critically sensitive to its unfreedom. It will lead to hatred for the government.

The Ukrainian scientific literature published _Interiorization as a Way to Get and Preserve Identity in the Modern Information Society_ article by Hanhal (2019). The concept of identity and identity crisis has become a predominate concept of the 20th and 21st centuries. Identity is a phenomenon arising from the dialectic relation of an individual and society today we can see a crisis of individual and collective identities all over the worldwhich is connected with globalization (Hanhal, 2019, pp. 1925). The author emphasizes that problems of the human depend directly on social problems in general. As an option for personality adaptation and preservation of identity interiorization of social standards is suggested. Such problems are complicated by the variability of socio-politic, economic and cultural factors. However, such an approach is not systemic since exteriorization is not given due to exteriorization. There are two important processes for personality actualization: internal and external, exteriorization and interiorization, interindividual and intraindividual, i.e. when the human transfers the external environment into the personality inner space, the human has to switch from the internal to the external environment through interaction with the social environment which enables to form his/her internal life (Popova & Pushkareva, 2012).

There is another trap for humankind  the global informatization of communities. Informatization has a negative attractor. The attractor is an overload of data which gives no knowledge but misinforms the human and manipulates his or her consciousness. The second side of the trap is the immersion of the human into virtual worlds. Such immersion makes the human and the humans real physical properties a virtual creature, impersonalized and living as an independent system with relation to everyday reality. The researchers emphasize that something unreal, fictitious, simulation of things becomes a part of the humans real being. The author makes emphasis that these virtual objects have currently become social objects (Ludlow, 2019).

In respect to understanding the term ignorance society, Melnychuk (2016) says that epistemology, under the pressure of synergetics considers this concept in the sense of untapped opportunity, rather than to interpret it as an obstacle, and means that due to its accidental nature, it may lead to unexpected results (Melnychuk, 2016, p. 240). The researcher highlights several aspects; the first is that transfer of knowledge to ignorance is non-linear, spontaneous, unexpected. The second is that the knowledge/ignorance implication constantly transforms from knowledge to ignorance and then to new knowledge. That is why the post-human, i.e. the human of today will create not a knowledge society, but an ignorance society which, according to Melnychuk (2016, p. 24), symbolizes the unlimited potential of the human and his/her intellectual growth.

Radical transformations always begin with strong shocks and crises which unbalance the human and the society and lead to bifurcations of various intensity.

Toffler (2004) wrote much about negative attractors with absolutely real examples: about confusion, depression, psychological numbness. He sees the cause of these consequences in the unpreparedness of people to them. He characterized the Western type of civilization which is also called today a technogenic civilization. In technogenic societies, development of technics and technologies, and very rapid, forms a positive attractor for both the society and people. Science is the highest value of civilization here. In postmodern Ukrainian society, the highest level of power ignores origination of that value, which may result in long-lasting bifurcations. This is evidenced by colossal underfinancing of science and education. Researchers write that it is innovation, originality, and something new that becomes a value in technogenic societies. The technogenic civilization originated long before the invention of computers or even steam engines. It originates from two first cultural and historical types of rationality  antique and medieval (Novikov, 2014; Krylov, 2014).
*
Underexplored parts of the problems.* According to the above-mentioned researchers, this is primarily about the social system, while the human remains an abstractive creature whose uniqueness is not mentioned as a living intellectual creature with all his/her properties aimed towards himself/herself and his/her environment. The modern age makes one look at human existential ideals in a new way. The human, in turn, transforms himself/herself into a new modern type. One can see definitions such as post-human, super-human, cyber-human, smart-human in the scientific literature. However, the human is still a key element in the culture system, the very artificial environment the human has created and continues creating. *The authors of the article believe that all the designations used to define a modern personality just narrow the knowledge about the personality.
*
A Systemic Philosophical Analysis of the Contemporary Society 
Alla NERUBASSKA, Kostiantyn PALSHKOV, Borys MAKSYMCHUK

----------


## Interim

.



> Toffler (2004) wrote much about negative attractors with absolutely real examples: about confusion, depression, psychological numbness. He sees the cause of these consequences in the unpreparedness of people to them. He characterized *the Western type of civilization which is also called today a technogenic civilization*. In technogenic societies, development of technics and technologies, and very rapid, forms a positive attractor for both the society and people. Science is the highest value of civilization here. In postmodern Ukrainian society, the highest level of power ignores origination of that value, which may result in long-lasting bifurcations. This is evidenced by colossal underfinancing of science and education. Researchers write that it is innovation, originality, and something new that becomes a value in technogenic societies. *The technogenic civilization originated long before the invention of computers or even steam engines. It originates from two first cultural and historical types of rationality  antique and medieva*l (Novikov, 2014; Krylov, 2014).


Oopsie ⚡ 

Zie: De Chinese natiestaat

----------


## Revisor

*
Column Irene van Staveren*

*Hoe het kapitalisme langzaam instort*

22 februari 2022

Grote bedrijven en rechtse politici bezingen graag de verworvenheden van het kapitalisme. Hoge economische groei sinds de industrile revolutie en daarmee ook stijgende welvaart voor iedereen. Kapitalisme geldt als algemeen economisch principe, omarmd door economen en onderwezen aan studenten. Maar dit beeld en de verworvenheden zelf beginnen slijtage te vertonen.

De welvaart wordt sinds de jaren tachtig niet meer zo breed gedeeld als in de twee eeuwen daarvoor. De ongelijkheid neemt toe, vooral aan de top, maar ook in diverse ontwikkelingslanden, zoals in China. In het Westen is de groeimotor al een decennium aan het sputteren: de groeipercentages van de jaren vijftig tot zeventig halen we niet meer.

Zorgwekkender is dat we de aarde met elk percentage kapitalistische groei geweld aandoen en het klimaat in de richting van een onherstelbare verandering duwen. Want kapitalistische groei draait om meer spullen maken en via marketing mensen ervan overtuigen dat we die ook nodig hebben, al is het maar om ons te onderscheiden van anderen.

De ironie is dat marktwerking daarbij steeds wordt opgevoerd als meest efficinte manier om iedereen te laten genieten van de welvaart. Maar we zien steeds vaker het omgekeerde: steeds minder concurrentie tussen steeds grotere bedrijven en steeds minder mensen die daarvan profiteren.

De economische theorie die het kapitalisme verklaart en met beleidsadviezen probeert te vervolmaken loopt ook tegen grenzen op. Want als efficintie het enige criterium is om welvaart te evalueren, hoe controleert het dan grote bedrijven met marktmacht die juist steeds efficinter produceren? Hoe oordeelt de theorie over de afruil tussen welvaart (zo veel mogelijk producten tegen een zo laag mogelijke prijs) en afnemende keus voor de consument, schending van privacy door big tech, toenemende inkomens- en vermogensongelijkheid en aantasting van het milieu?

Die afweging heeft de theorie steeds doorgeschoven naar de politiek, met het excuus dat economen zich alleen maar bezighouden met welvaart maximaliseren, en dat de politiek normatieve keuzes moet maken. Alsof welvaart maximaliseren voor een steeds kleinere groep geen normatieve keuze is. Nu private bedrijfsvoering op een steeds verder geconcentreerde markt niet automatisch welvaart voor iedereen brengt, hebben we zowel een betere economische theorie nodig als een systeem dat minder leunt op het dogma van het kapitalisme.

Gelukkig is er een onderstroom in de economische wetenschap die daaraan werkt. Zo hebben studenten van de kritische Rethinking Economics-beweging onlangs een prachtig boek geschreven, Economy Studies, waarin ze laten zien hoe andere theorien een plaats kunnen krijgen in het curriculum.

Ook groeit onder economen de interesse in het succes van niet-kapitalistische bedrijven zoals werknemerscoperaties en rentmeesterschapsbedrijven (waarbij vrijwel alle winst naar een goed doel gaat). Zo blijken coperaties het tijdens de epidemie wereldwijd beter te hebben gedaan dan winstgedreven bedrijven en interesseren bedrijven zich steeds vaker voor het certificaat B-Corporation, waarin maatschappelijke doelen minstens zo belangrijk zijn als winst maken.

Het kapitalisme omverwerpen lukt niet. Maar een langzame implosie is misschien al begonnen.


_Irene van Staveren is hoogleraar ontwikkelingseconomie aan de Erasmus Universiteit. Voor Trou__w schrijft ze om de week een column over economie. Lees ze hier terug.


_https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/hoe-het-...tort~bc76ed63/

----------


## Olive Yao

> Want als efficintie het enige criterium is ...


... moeten we kapitalisme afschaffen, want een kapitalistische economie is inefficint.




> (zo veel mogelijk producten tegen een zo laag mogelijke prijs)


Dat is _productieve_ efficintie. Dat is n van de drie vormen van economische efficintie. De andere twee vormen zijn allocatieve efficintie en distributieve efficintie. 




> grote bedrijven met marktmacht die juist steeds efficinter produceren


Dat kan hooguit op productieve efficintie doelen. Niet op de andere twee vormen van economische efficintie.

----------


## Revisor

*Stop eens met al dat veroveren

**Cultuurkritiek* Technologie en economische efficiency dreigen de ‘gewone menselijkheid’ te overvleugelen, waarschuwt filosoof Peter Abspoel in zijn nieuwe boek.

Ontgonnen deel van *het Amazonegebied* in de deelstaat Rondnia in het westen van Brazili. Foto Bruno Kelly/Reuters

*Addie Schulte* 24 februari 2022

De menselijkheid staat ‘op de tocht’ door de dominantie van economisch handelen en technologisch denken. Dat is de onheilspellende boodschap van filosoof en antropoloog Peter Abspoel in zijn boek _Wat zijn we aan het doen?_ 
Uitbuiting van mens en natuur, het idee dat alles te meten en te weten is, de verwoesting van gemeenschappen en de uitholling van tradities, dat alles draagt er volgens Abspoel aan bij dat het ‘normaal-menselijke’ leven onder druk staat.

Dat zijn grote woorden en lastig te definiren begrippen, zoals de schrijver zelf ook wel toegeeft. Abspoel gebruikt gelukkig ook concrete voorbeelden. Hij schrijft over een gigantische telescoop die in China werd gebouwd, om signalen uit de ruimte op te vangen. Negenduizend mensen werden voor de bouw ervan verdreven uit hun woningen, omdat ze de werking van de telescoop zouden kunnen verstoren. Er werd voorrang verleend aan de techniek, die de kennis over het heelal zou vergroten. Daarmee zou ook de macht van de mens groeien. Maar dus wel ten koste van het gewone bestaan van die bewoners.
*
Competitie en wedijver*

Zo belicht Abspoel meer schaduwkanten van de modernisering. Hij gelooft niet dat er een opgaande lijn is waar te nemen vanaf de Verlichting tot aan het heden. Voor de expansie van het koloniale en kapitalistische Westen wordt al eeuwen een zware prijs betaald. Hij wijst op het lot van de oorspronkelijke bewoners van de eilanden waar Christoffel Columbus voet aan de grond zette, die tot slaaf werden gemaakt en massaal bezweken aan gemporteerde ziektes. Ook schrijft hij over de ellende van de uitgebuite bewoners van de hedendaagse sloppenwijken in het Zuiden en de eenzaamheid van de individualistische bewoners van de westerse metropolen. 

De wereldwijde cultuur is steeds meer gebaseerd op competitie en wedijver. Zelfs een auto wordt verkocht met teksten als ‘Verover nieuwe werelden’ en ‘Ga verder waar anderen stoppen’. Een origineel punt is dat Abspoel de oorsprong van deze fascinatie met winnen en veroveren ver in het verleden zoekt, bij het strijdersethos van de Germaanse edelen. Niet (uitsluitend) het neoliberalisme zet mensen ertoe aan altijd de beste, sterkste en rijkste te willen zijn, maar een veel ouder fenomeen.

Tegenover deze dehumaniserende krachten stelt Abspoel de ‘normale menselijkheid’. Die is te vinden in alledaagse activiteiten waar mensen plezier en betekenis aan ontlenen: samen eten, voor elkaar zorgen, muziek maken, spelen, etc.

Een ander element daarvan vormen tradities, waarbij hij onder meer put uit zijn ervaringen in Kameroen en India. Ook toont hij waardering voor het geloof in algemene zin. Want de wetenschap kan ons niet vertellen wat goed of slecht is.

Abspoel noemt in zijn essays geen bronnen en schrijft nogal associatief. Deels lijken zijn opvattingen op die van techfilosoof Hans Schnitzler en de Duitse econoom Maja Gpel, die eveneens moderne fenomen als digitalisering kritisch onder de loep nemen. Abspoels benadering onderscheidt zich door zijn waardering voor die gewone menselijke bezigheden waar minder plek voor dreigt te komen. Dat klinkt sympathiek en is op een prettige manier relativerend tegenover al die stemmen die beweren dat techniek alles, inclusief de mens zelf, verbetert.

Hij poogt een grens te stellen aan de veroveringsdrift van de economie en technologie en er zijn tal van aanwijzingen dat dit hard nodig is. Maar hoe wil hij dat bereiken? Zijn beroep op tradities is te nostalgisch en de menselijkheid die hij wil beschermen, blijft te vaag omlijnd om een echt krachtig alternatief te vormen.

Wie concrete oplossingen verwacht, staat na lezing dan ook met lege handen: het laatste essay eindigt met de onbeantwoorde vraag hoe we nog meer ellende kunnen vermijden. Dat is toch wat onbevredigend.



Peter Abspoel: Wat zijn we aan het doen? _Hoe we onze menselijkheid opofferen aan economie en technologie.


_https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/02/24...veren-a4093372

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Tegenover deze dehumaniserende krachten stelt Abspoel de normale menselijkheid. Die is te vinden in alledaagse activiteiten waar mensen plezier en betekenis aan ontlenen: samen eten, voor elkaar zorgen, muziek maken, spelen, etc.
> 
> Een ander element daarvan vormen tradities, waarbij hij onder meer put uit zijn ervaringen in Kameroen en India.

----------


## Revisor

*wetenschap*

* Plastic deeltjes nu ook gevonden in menselijk bloed* 

Voor het eerst hebben wetenschappers microplastics aangetroffen in menselijk bloed. Dat blijkt uit een onderzoek van onder meer de Vrije Universiteit Amsterdam (VU) en het VUmc. 

Ronald Veldhuizen 24 maart 2022, 12:00

 Microplastics op een muntje, afkomstig van minuscule deeltjes in bijvoorbeeld verzorgingsmiddelen. De plastic deeltjes die de Amsterdamse onderzoekers in het bloed vonden, waren nog vele malen kleiner.Beeld ANP / Science Photo Library

Eerder waren al eens microscopisch kleine stukjes plastic aangetoond in het darmkanaal en de placenta. Over de vraag of de microplastics in het bloed schadelijk zijn, valt volgens de onderzoekers nog onvoldoende te zeggen. 

Microplastics zijn afgesleten deeltjes plastic van bijvoorbeeld kunststof kleding, verpakkingsmateriaal van eten en drinken en piepschuim. Omdat microplastics klein genoeg zijn om door de lucht te dwarrelen en zich met voedsel en drinken te vermengen, proberen wetenschappers te achterhalen in hoeverre ze in de organen en het bloed terechtkomen. Dat laatste is nu dus aangetoond.

‘Een doorbraak’, oordeelt emeritus-hoogleraar Martin van den Berg van de Universiteit Utrecht over de studie. ‘Terecht dat dit de krant haalt’, zegt hoogleraar Bart Koelmans, die net als Van den Berg niet betrokken was bij de nieuwe studie. Aan de Wageningen Universiteit onderzoekt hij zelf microplastics en voor de Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie (WHO) rekent hij de risico-inschattingen ervan door. ‘Microplastics aantonen in water is wel te doen, maar de stap naar bloed is ingewikkelder en gewaagd. Je ziet dat ze alles hebben gecheckt en gedubbelcheckt, en dat allemaal netjes opschrijven. Dit is echt bewijs dat er plastic in ons bloed zit.’

Voor de studie, die vandaag is gepubliceerd in het tijdschrift_ Environment International_, namen de onderzoekers bloed af van 22 Nederlandse vrijwilligers. Bij 17 van hen troffen ze microplastics aan. Zelfs bij die personen was de meetmethode maar nt gevoelig genoeg om berhaupt plastic te vinden; het kan dus zijn dat de andere deelnemers ook microplastics in de bloedbaan dragen, maar dat de methode eenvoudigweg niet verfijnd genoeg is om dat op te pikken, zegt analytisch chemicus Marja Lamoree van de VU. ‘De kans daarop lijkt mij zelfs heel groot.’

Ook pikte de studie lang niet lle microplastics op. In dit geval waren de gaatjes van de gehanteerde zeef iets kleiner dan eenduizendste millimeter; daar konden nog talloze kleinere microplastics door wegspoelen, die dus niet aantoonbaar waren. Vanwege de doorsnee van de naald die werd gebruikt om bloed af te nemen waren de grootste stukjes microplastics in de studie maximaal een halve millimeter dik.

De grote vraag blijft of microplastics schadelijk zijn. Het huidige onderzoek doet daar geen uitspraken over; het laat alleen zien dat mensen kennelijk zo veel plastic binnenkrijgen dat het te vinden is in de bloedbaan. Toch is dat alleen al zorgwekkend, vindt toxicoloog Van den Berg. ‘Zulke deeltjes kunnen chronische ontstekingsreacties veroorzaken.’ Over mogelijke risico’s valt momenteel alleen maar te speculeren, benadrukt Lamoree. ‘Mensen krijgen elke dag allerlei stoffen binnen, ook in de bloedbaan, en niet alles is schadelijk. Maar ik ben ook een beetje ongerust. Er zijn namelijk wel aanwijzingen dat microplastics problemen knnen veroorzaken.’

Tot voor kort waren de meeste microplasticstudies niet altijd even realistisch voor een risico-inschatting. Koelmans: ‘Veel wetenschappers bestelden gewoon microscopische polystyreenbolletjes van een vast formaat en gebruikten die voor hun studie op proefdieren. In het echt krijgen we allerlei soorten plastics binnen, in alle soorten en maten.’ Om die allemaal te onderzoeken zijn volgens Koelmans goede afspraken nodig tussen wetenschappers.

Wat dat betreft was deze studie nog pionierswerk, vindt Lamoree. ‘Je mag geen plastic bakjes gebruiken, omdat het plastic daaruit je metingen kan verknoeien. We hadden dus uniek glaswerk nodig dat een glasblazer speciaal voor ons maakte. Wat je eigenlijk wil, is dat die materialen straks standaard verkrijgbaar worden in microplasticonderzoek.’ 


https://www.volkskrant.nl/wetenschap...loed~b59609f1/

----------


## Revisor

Hoe we vandaag de wereld van morgen vernietigen

*De klimaatcrisis is een koloniaal probleem*

_Gie Goris . Illustraties JADE YAERT | Animatie Justine Corrijn_ . 22 april 2022



*Iedereen wil vandaag dekoloniseren, het verleden aanpakken om het heden te verbeteren. Maar opvallender is de oproep, onder andere van auteurs David Van Reybrouck en Amitav Ghosh, om ook de toekomst te dekoloniseren. Ze gebruiken kolonisatie allebei als lens om te kijken naar de klimaatcrisis. Hoe ontsnappen we aan de verwoestende gevolgen van een ideologie en een praktijk die zoveel macht en rijkdom opleveren voor een kleine elite?*

Harde woorden schreef David Van Reybroucks in de epiloog van zijn _Revolusi: Indonesi en het ontstaan van de moderne wereld_: Zelfs als we met het kolonialisme uit het verleden ooit helemaal in het reine zijn gekomen, hebben we nog steeds niets gedaan aan de dramatische manier waarop we de toekomst koloniseren. De mensheid neemt de toekomst in met dezelfde meedogenloosheid waarmee in vroeger tijden werelddelen werden toegeigend. () 2020 heerst over 2080 met een brutaliteit en een onverschilligheid die doen duizelen. Het zijn enkele van de slechts 17 regels over de klimaat- en biodiversiteitscrisis in het 522 bladzijden tellende, monumentale boek over de kolonisatie en onafhankelijkheidsstrijd van Indonesi.

De schrijver en cultuurhistoricus gaf die idee enkele maanden geleden een vervolg op de jaarlijkse Johan Huizingalezing. Titel van die lezing, die intussen ook onder dezelfde naam als boek verscheen: _De kolonisatie van de toekomst. Leven aan de vooravond van de klimaatcatastrofe_. Hoewel de belangstelling voor kolonisatie de laatste jaren overal in het Westen groeiende is, beperkt die zich meestal tot het historische kolonialisme, luidde de aankondiging. De manier waarop we vandaag de toekomst koloniseren krijgt nauwelijks aandacht.
*
Trots op kolonisatie*

Wij gedragen ons als de kolonisatoren van de toekomstige generaties, schreef Van Reybrouck ook in _Revolusi._ De idee dat de huidige economie en levensstijl van de twintig procent rijkste mensen de toekomst koloniseren is vooral confronterend als je beseft wat kolonisatie inhoudt. In zijn boeken over Indonesi en Congo graaft David Van Reybrouck diep naar die betekenissen, maar in de Huizingalezing maakte hij de echte impact en logica van kolonisatie niet echt concreet. Wellicht wilde hij genoeg tijd en gewicht voorbehouden voor zijn oplossingsgerichte ideen. Of misschien ging hij ervan uit dat iedereen de logica en de praktijk van kolonisatie voldoende kent. Maar dat laatste is niet het geval.

Dat weet Van Reybrouck nochtans. In _Revolusi_ citeert hij bijvoorbeeld een recente opiniepeiling waaruit blijkt dat 6 procent van de Nederlanders zich schaamt voor het koloniale verleden, 50 procent er nog steeds trots op is en zon 25 procent het liefst van al nog steeds een kolonie had gehad. Als je weet dat je publiek zo tegen de historische kolonie en kolonisatie aankijkt, dan lijkt het niet overbodig om de beeldspraak van kolonisatie van de toekomst wat uit te diepen en uit te werken.

Zelfs de populaire betekenis van koloniseren, oneigenlijk toe-eigenen, voor eigen profijt uitbaten en intussen verdrukken van de rechtmatige burgers is duidelijk niet verworven. Niet in Nederland, maar ook niet in Belgi, waar elke oproep tot debat over kolonisatie systematisch beantwoord wordt door te wijzen op de scholen, ziekenhuizen en spoorwegen die onder koloniaal bestuur opgebouwd werden.
*
De moderne wereld ontstaat uit nootmuskaat*

De Milanese avonturier Girolamo Benzoni reisde in het begin van de zestiende eeuw een jaar of vijftien rond in Zuid-Amerika. Hij vatte de realiteit van kolonisatie, gezien door de ogen van de inheemse burgers van de Amerikas, zo samen: Zij zeggen dat wij op aarde gekomen zijn om de wereld te vernietigen. Ze zeggen () dat wij alles verorberen, dat we de aarde verbruiken en de rivieren verleggen, dat we nooit eens rustig zijn maar steeds van hot naar her rennen, altijd op zoek naar goud en zilver en nooit tevreden, en dat we er dan om gaan gokken, oorlogvoeren, elkaar vermoorden, roven, vloeken, nooit de waarheid spreken, en dat we hen beroofd hebben van hun middelen om in hun levensonderhoud te voorzien.

Dat citaat uit _Historia del Mondo Nuovo_ (1565) las ik in het jongste boek van de Indiase auteur Amitav Ghosh, _The Nutmegs Curse_. Ghosh focust in dat boek op de wortels van de actuele klimaatcrisis in de historische kolonisatie. Niet geheel toevallig vertrekt die _Vloek van de nootmuskaat_ ongeveer op de dezelfde plek en met hetzelfde motief als David Van Reybroucks _Revolusi_: de komst van de Verenigde Oostindische Compagnie (VOC) naar de Indonesische archipel in de zeventiende eeuw.

De Banda-eilanden in die archipel zijn een voorbeeld van wat later de _resource curse_ genoemd werd, de grondstoffenvloek, of door Eduardo Galeano in zijn _Aderlating van een continent_ omschreven werd als wij Zuid-Amerikanen zijn arm omdat de grond die we bewandelen rijk is, en de plaatsen die gezegend zijn door de natuur zijn vervloekt door de geschiedenis.

 Monopoliedrang zette de VOC aan tot een genocidaire politiek op de Banda-eilanden.
In de Andes ging het om goud, zilver en later tin. In de twintigste eeuw verwees de grondstoffenvloek vooral naar landen waar olie en gas gevonden werd. Maar op de Banda-eilanden ging het om nootmuskaat, op nabijgelegen eilanden om kruidnagel. Verder zochten Hollanders, Portugezen en Britten er naar allerlei specerijen die destijds even gegeerd waren als lithium vandaag. En ze wilden daarin niet gewoon handel drijven, ze eisten een monopolie.
*
Absolute en niets ontziende controle*

Dat laatste is geen detail, want het zette de VOC aan tot een genocidaire politiek op de Banda-eilanden. De rechtmatige inwoners wilden er namelijk zelf blijven beslissen met wie en onder welke voorwaarden ze hun nootmuskaat zouden verhandelen, en dus besloten de Nederlandse kolonisten hen allemaal uit te moorden of af te voeren en later te vervangen door slaven. Het verhaal van de Banda-eilanden is volgens Ghosh emblematisch voor wat kolonisatie doet, drijft en betekent.

De genocide op de Banda-eilanden, bedoeld om complete controle over productie en handel van nootmuskaat te verzekeren, is overigens geen droevig dieptepunt maar de start van wat Ghosh _omnicide_ noemt: het vernietigen van alles wat het koloniale controleproject in de weg staat, inclusief land en natuur. In dit voorbeeld besliste de VOC dat er enkel op de Banda-eilanden nootmuskaatbomen mochten groeien, terwijl kruidnagelbomen enkel getolereerd werden op het eiland Ambon.

 Kolonisatie is een modernistisch project dat uitgaat van een onoverbrugbare kloof tussen de mens en de natuur, die enkel gezien wordt als uit te baten grondstof.
Met meer dan duizend Molukse eilanden in de buurt zette de VOC met dat besluit een uitroeiingscampagne op die ze een eeuw zou volhouden. Van Reybrouck schrijft op bladzijden 44 tot 46 van _Revolusi_ ook dat er op het eiland Selam 35.000 kruidnagelbomen omgehakt werden op bevel van de VOC, en later ook driekwart van alle kruidnagelbomen over de hele Molukken.

Naast genocide en omnicide wijst Ghosh op een derde fundamenteel kenmerk van de koloniale realiteit: _terraforming_, of het boetseren van de planeet naar het beeld en de gelijkenis (en vooral de belangen) van de kolonisator. Terraforming verwijst naar de systematische inspanningen die koloniale machten deden om de veroverde en bezette gebieden om te vormen tot verlengstukken van hun eigen, Europese leefwereld.

Dat gaat van het hernoemen van bergen, rivieren en plekken (New York of Nieuw Caledoni, bijvoorbeeld) over de invoering en afbakening van privaat grondbezit en het opleggen van de eigen godsdienst, tot het herinrichten van hele gebieden tot monoculturen, de uitroeiing van dieren of planten die de lokale economie ondersteunden of het vernietigen van bestaande instellingen om ze te vervangen door Europese varianten.
*
Niet enkel de toekomst, ook het hier en nu*

Kolonisatie is, met andere woorden, niet louter een kwestie van verovering van grondgebieden die door andere volkeren bewoond en gebruikt worden. Het is een modernistisch project dat uitgaat van een onoverbrugbare kloof tussen de mens en de natuur. Die natuur wordt enkel gezien als uit te baten grondstof, niet als een vorm van leven die intiem verbonden is met menselijk leven en beschaving.

Kolonisatie is tegelijk ook een project dat gefundeerd is op een fundamenteel gebrek aan respect voor wat niet menselijk is, en op een hirarchisering van mensen, om de belangen van wie domineert boven alle andere belangen te kunnen stellen. Het vernietigt levens en omgevingen, en het creert daarvoor racisme en modernisme als verklarende ideologien.

 Het is die gemondialiseerde, extractieve economie die de toekomst van komende generaties en van de menselijke beschaving als geheel bedreigt  door haar koloniale praktijk.
Genocide, omnicide en terraforming zijn verwoestende manieren om dat modernistische controle- en uitbatingsproject op te leggen aan geknechte volkeren en gemeenschappen, aan alles wat leeft en aan de aarde zelf. Kolonisatie muteert van een (historisch) territoriaal project naar een temporele realiteit: we koloniseren niet langer grondgebied, maar toekomst.

Maar dat mag niet verhullen dat kolonisatie altijd al meer was dan het bezetten en uitbaten van grondgebied. Het was  en blijft  een project dat bereid is de menselijkheid van mensen, de vruchtbaarheid van de aarde en het leven van de planeet op het spel te zetten om winst op korte termijn en controle door een kleine elite mogelijk te maken.

In dat perspectief is het koloniseren van de toekomst tegelijk een temporeel n een territoriaal opzet, waarin zowel de mens als de planeet gexploiteerd worden. Vijfhonderd of honderdvijftig jaar geleden moest Europa elders grondgebied bezetten om er de rijkdommen aan te onttrekken, vandaag leven we in een gemondialiseerde economie die exact hetzelfde doet, zonder overzeese bezetting. En het is die gemondialiseerde, extractieve economie die de toekomst van komende generaties en van de menselijke beschaving als geheel bedreigt  door haar koloniale praktijk.

----------


## Revisor

*Bewakers met enorme CO2-voetafdruk*

David Van Reybrouck (in _Revolusi_) en Amitav Ghosh citeren beiden de Nederlandse gouverneur-generaal Jan Pieterszoon Coen, die in 1621 verantwoordelijk was voor zowel de genocide op Banda als de omnicide in de Molukken. Coen schreef aan het hoofdkantoor in Amsterdam dat ‘den handel sonder d’oorloge noch d’oorloge sonder den handel nyet gemainteneert connen werden’. De rol en impact van het leger worden wel eens ondergewaardeerd in het kader van zowel dekoloniaal protest als klimaatactie.

Er is, schrijft Amitav Ghosh elders in zijn _Nutmeg’s Curse_, in de moderne tijd niet enkel een recht evenredige relatie ontstaan tussen economische groei en fossiele brandstoffen. Dezelfde relatie bestaat tussen fossiele brandstoffen en militaire macht. ‘Met andere woorden: de mogelijkheid van een land om militaire macht uit te oefenen is direct verbonden met de omvang van zijn C02-voetafdruk.’

Ghosh citeert cijfers die duidelijk maken dat het Pentagon de grootste energieverbruiker van de Verenigde Staten is, en wellicht van de wereld. ‘In de jaren 1990 verbruikten de drie takken van het Amerikaanse leger samen 25 miljard ton brandstof per jaar. Dat was meer dan een vijfde van de totale brandstofconsumptie van de VS en meer dan de commercile energieconsumptie van bijna twee derde van de landen van de wereld.’ Ondanks alle militaire toekomstplannen waarin de klimaatcrisis ernstig genomen wordt, dienen de legers van deze wereld net om de koloniale status quo, die de klimaatcrisis veroorzaakt, te verdedigen, schrijft Ghosh. En bovendien blijft de militaire CO2-uitstoot buiten de internationale klimaatonderhandelingen. Daarmee maakt hij eens te meer duidelijk dat de band tussen kolonisatie en klimaatcrisis geen metafoor is, maar een heel materile, aanwezige en bedreigende realiteit.

*Hoe pakken we dit aan?*

Amitav Ghosh heeft in zijn boek geen uitgebreid hoofdstuk met concrete strategien om uit de houdgreep van het koloniale project te raken. Nochtans is dat dringend nodig om de aanzwellende klimaat- en biodiversiteitscrisis deels af te wenden en deels de onafwendbare impact ervan te minimaliseren. David Van Reybrouck bood wl handelingsperspectief in zijn Huizingalezing.

Zijn vijf voorstellen om uit de klimaatimpasse te raken, vormen zelfs het zwaartepunt van zijn lezing. Ze vertrekken van een oproep tot gerichte, financile restitutie. ‘Nederland en Belgi hebben allebei kolonies gehad en hebben er een deel van hun welvaart aan te danken. Daarom moeten we nu ruimhartig bijdragen aan de internationale klimaatfondsen voor het Globale Zuiden. Dat is beter dan de huidige en toekomstige generaties de boetes te laten betalen van de vorige huurder. Koloniale schuld is niet erfelijk, koloniaal voordeel wel. Dat moeten we beseffen; dat noopt tot verantwoordelijkheid’, zegt Van Reybrouck.

‘Het is essentieel, nu het vooruitzicht van een planetaire catastrofe steeds dichterbij komt, dat niet-menselijke stemmen hun plaats opnieuw innemen in onze verhalen.’
_Auteur Amitav Ghosh_
Maar we moeten meer doen dan de open wondes van het verleden dichten en helen, we moeten vooral toekomstgericht klimaatbeleid voeren. Burgers vormen daarbij geen rem, hoezeer overheden als de Vlaamse dat beeld ook cultiveren. Zij bieden net de beste kansen, als ze actief betrokken worden bij het klimaatbeleid. Van Reybrouck: ‘Men is dan niet veroordeeld tot een passieve toeschouwersrol maar wordt een actieve speler. De grote kloof tussen wat de wetenschap weet en de politiek verzuimt, kan het best worden gedicht door wat de burger beslist.’ Burgerparticipatie is geen frivole oefening met wat burgerpanels en adviesraden, het is voor Van Reybrouck de sleutel naar het behoud van een mensheid op aarde.

Van Reybrouck wil een breed spectrum burgers mobiliseren om ‘de kolonisatie van de toekomst’ te stoppen. Rond burgerpanels en aansluitende preferenda, internationale burgerraden, individuele emissierechten en – als dat alles niet kan – desnoods burgerlijke ongehoorzaamheid om onwillige overheden tot luisteren en handelen te dwingen. Dat lijkt een onhaalbaar hoge ambitie. Maar de mensheid heeft wel vaker getoond dat ze in staat is problemen te onderkennen en op te lossen, liefst door democratisch overleg. Al zijn er ook voorbeelden genoeg van beschavingen die recht het ravijn in marcheerden omdat ze niet tijdig van richting veranderden en de leiders – verkozen, zelf benoemd of van godswege – blind bleven volgen.

*Luisteren naar andere stemmen*

Burgerparticipatie verhogen en volhouden is zeker noodzakelijk om binnen de korte tijd die ons nog rest tot effectief en rechtvaardig klimaatbeleid te komen. In een recent artikel in The Guardian (van 14 januari ’22) zegt ook Amitav Ghosh zijn vertrouwen in _politics as usual_ op: ‘De klimaattop in Glasgow onderstreepte nog eens dat al die politieke mechanismen en instellingen van liberaal wereldbestuur waarop we vertrouwen, ons in de steek gelaten hebben. En ze zullen ons in de toekomst meer en meer ontgoochelen.’

Luisteren naar wat de planeet “zegt”, naar wat bomen of dieren weten, is een enorme sprong voor Europeanen.
Om de greep van een mondiale elite op onmiddellijke en onmetelijke rijkdom en macht te breken, is tegelijk meer nodig dan burgerlijk overleg. Van Reybroucks vijfde voorstel, burgerlijke ongehoorzaamheid, zou wel eens de eerste stap kunnen worden van de echte strijd. Voor het behoud van leven, want over minder gaat het niet.

En dat leven, weten zowel Van Reybrouck als Ghosh, is veel rijker en aanweziger dan de rationalistische blik van een modernistisch koloniaal project wil erkennen. Op 11 september ’21 stelde David Van Reybrouck in een interview in De Standaard dat ‘het humanisme ook zijn beperkingen kan hebben: wie alleen de mens ziet, heeft te weinig oog voor de rest van de planeet. Elk humanisme kan ontaarden in antropocentrisme.’



Amitav Ghosh besluit zijn boek, vanuit eenzelfde bekommernis, met een veelbetekenende verwijzing naar _De stille kracht_ van de Nederlandse schrijver Louis Couperus, als een hint dat we er met menselijk handelen alleen niet komen. In de slotparagraaf van _The Nutmeg’s Curse_ verbindt Ghosh het vermoeden van Couperus aan de stellige overtuiging van Yanomami-leider Davi Kopenawa, die benadrukt dat we ook moeten luisteren naar wat niet-mensen kunnen en reeds te vertellen hebben. Ghosh: ‘Het is essentieel, nu het vooruitzicht van een planetaire catastrofe steeds dichterbij komt, dat deze niet-menselijke stemmen hun plaats opnieuw innemen in onze verhalen. Het lot van mensen, en van al onze verwanten, hangt ervan af.’

Luisteren naar wat de planeet “zegt”, naar wat bomen of dieren weten, is een enorme sprong voor Europeanen. De aarde opnieuw als een levende entiteit zien – als Gaia, in plaats van als een inerte planeet die enkel dient om de mens van rijkdom te voorzien – is nochtans een onmisbare stap in de dekolonisering van heden, verleden en toekomst. Dat is moeilijk voor Europeanen die hun wereldwijde dominantie net te danken hebben aan het verwerpen van de mogelijkheid dat we overleven dankzij wederzijds respect tussen mens en natuur, en onder mensen van allerlei afkomst en culturen.
*
De koloniale praktijk*

Dat respect en die verwevenheid van aarde en mensen, Noord en Zuid, wit en zwart zijn niet zo eenvoudig als ze op papier wel lijken. In De Standaard zei Van Reybrouck: ‘Elke emancipatiebeweging kent uiteraard haar uitwassen, maar daar mag je zo’n beweging niet op afrekenen. Ja, we moeten opletten om niet uiteen te vallen in een archipel van verschillende identiteiten die alleen voor zichzelf opkomen, maar achter het exces schuilt nog steeds een legitiem verlangen naar gelijkheid. Achter de woede zit veel pijn, denk ik. Als we die niet erkennen, gaan we er niet raken.’

Tijdens de Huizingalezing klonk minder begrip, en meer ongeduld. Niet verwonderlijk, als de focus op de klimaat- en biodiversiteitscrisis ligt: om meest verwoestende impact van de klimaatverandering af te wenden, heeft de mensheid nog hooguit tien jaar. Tegelijk staat Van Reybroucks nervositeit niet los van zijn gevecht voor rechtvaardigheid. In december zei hij in het maandblad Vrij Nederland: ‘Een stad die tegen 2030 klimaatneutraal is maar nog een fout standbeeld heeft staan, heeft meer gedaan tegen racisme dan een stad die al zijn monumenten en straatnamen heeft aangepast maar nog volop op aardgas draait. (…) Het grootste racisme zit niet in de taal, maar in het klimaat: de landen die het meest te lijden hebben van de klimaatopwarming zijn de landen die zelf het minst hebben uitgestoten.’

Bewegingen en protesten die opkomen voor diversiteit n inclusie kunnen wel degelijk identitaire obstakels vormen voor de noodzakelijk eensgezinde strijd. Maar in realiteit zijn ze dat vaker niet dan wel. Ze zijn wl bijna altijd krachtige bondgenoten in het proces om van de kolonisatiepraktijk en -mentaliteit af te raken.

Het artikel in The Guardian besluit dat Amitav Ghosh ‘zijn beste hoop voor de planeet momenteel legt bij bewegingen als Black Lives Matter, de protesten bij Standing Rock en Occupy, omdat zij eindelijk een begin maken met het in vraag stellen van de koloniale perspectieven die de maatschappij al honderden jaren benvloeden. En omdat door hen de kracht en het potentieel van mondiale verbondenheid voelbaar werd.’
*
Zien, benoemen, bestrijden*

In het boek van de Huizingalezing is de passage over eensgezindheid en diversiteit bijgewerkt, meer in lijn met wat Van Reybrouck in De Standaard zei, zonder af te doen aan de urgentie. ‘We kunnen in het heden alleen aan de toekomst werken als het verleden niet langer een open wonde is’, schrijft hij.

Het is belangrijk dat dit spanningsveld tussen Noord en Zuid, wit en zwart, historisch privilege en historisch nadeel zichtbaar is en benoemd wordt. Het is een spiegel die ons allen kan uitdagen om de realiteit van actieve koloniale mechanismen onder ogen te zien, te benoemen, te bestrijden. Want als we de kolonisatie van de toekomst willen voorkomen, dan moeten we zeker de koloniale praktijk van vandaag bestrijden.


https://www.mo.be/essay/de-klimaatcr...niaal-probleem

----------


## Revisor

Ontbossing.  Reuters

*VN-rapport: Decennia van ontbossing brengen de planeet in gevaar

Als de wereld door blijft gaan met niet-duurzame landbouw, dan komt er over een aantal jaar een gebied ter grootte van Zuid-Amerika bij met een zwaar aangetaste aardbodem. Dat concluderen de Verenigde Naties woensdag bij de presentatie van het Global Land Outlook 2-rapport. Decennia van ontbossing, mijnbouw en industrile vervuiling hebben hun tol geist van de planeet.*

Redactie 27-04-22, 21:30 

Het rapport, waar door tientallen wetenschappers van over de hele wereld jarenlang aan is gewerkt, is zeer alarmerend. Bijna de helft van het landoppervlak van de wereld wordt nu ingenomen door landbouw, waarvoor stukken bos zijn gekapt. De wereldwijde voedselsystemen zijn verantwoordelijk voor 80 procent van de ontbossing en 70 procent van het zoetwatergebruik, stelt het rapport.

Ze zijn ook de grootste oorzaak van het uitsterven van verschillende levenssoorten, wat tegenwoordig honderd tot duizend keer sneller gaat dan voordat menselijke activiteit het klimaat radicaal begon te veranderen. Het risico van wijdverbreide, abrupte of onomkeerbare veranderingen van het milieu zal toenemen, waarschuwt het Global Land Outlook 2-rapport.

Ibrahim Thiaw van de VN toonde zich zeer verontrust. ,,Hoe we landbronnen beheren en gebruiken, bedreigt de gezondheid en het voortbestaan ​​van veel soorten op aarde, inclusief de menselijke soort, vertelde hij het Franse persbureau AFP. ,,_Business as usual_ is geen levensvatbaar pad voor ons voortbestaan ​​en onze welvaart. Er moet iets veranderen.

*Groei gewassen

*Volgens het rapport is minstens 70 procent van het beschikbare land omgezet voor menselijk gebruik, en het meeste daarvan is gedegradeerd. Dat betekent dat gewassen niet zo goed groeien als vroeger. ,,Er is niet veel land meer over, zei VN-hoofdwetenschapper Barron Orr. ,,En toch zien we nog steeds een versneld tempo van veranderingen in landgebruik plaatsvinden.

Het rapport komt met een veelzeggende conclusie met betrekking tot de voedselproductie op de wereld: aan de ene kant beheert 1 procent van de landbouwbedrijven 70 procent van de landbouwgrond in de wereld. Aan het andere uiterste beslaat 80 procent van de bedrijven slechts 12 procent van alle landbouwgrond.

Ondertussen eist de wereld meer voedsel om de groeiende bevolking te voeden, terwijl de (ook nodige) inspanningen om klimaatverandering te bestrijden soms tegengesteld zijn. Zo moeten bossen intact gelaten worden, maar is er ook ruimte nodig voor windparken en zonnepanelen. ,,Dit zijn tegenstrijdige eisen, zegt Barron Orr. ,,Er is niet veel grond meer over om mee te werken.

*VN-conferentie

*Komende maand vindt in Abidjan, de grootste stad in Ivoorkunst, een VN-conferentie plaats over dit onderwerp. Daar zullen de opstellers van het rapport beleidsmakers nogmaals waarschuwen. De afgelopen is toegezegd per jaar een stuk land ter grootte van China (10 miljoen vierkante meter) te zullen herstellen. Maar eenvoudig is dat niet, want de kosten daarvoor bedragen ongeveer 1,6 biljoen euro. Thiaw van de VN vindt dat particuliere bedrijven, die het meest actief zijn in de voedselproductie, meer zouden moeten investeren in de natuur.

Zo zouden ze bijvoorbeeld moeten inzetten op bodemherstel, de bescherming van bedreigde diersoorten of het verbeteren van faciliteiten voor drinkwater. Het rapport is positief over de ontwikkelingen in landen als Argentini, de VS en ook Koeweit en Irak. Grote zorgen zijn er over Afrika, waar weinig geld is om te investeren.


https://www.ad.nl/klimaat/vn-rapport...vaar~aa3f720d/

----------


## khattabi_bilal

Ik ben niet tegen ontbossing om eerlijk te zijn, is houtbewerking veel beter dan metaalbewerking of welke bewerking dan ook, dat het leven van de mens gemakkelijker maakt.

Een houten bankje bijvoorbeeld is veel aangenamer voor een dakloze, dan een metalen bankje.  :Smilie:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ik ben niet tegen ontbossing om eerlijk te zijn, is houtbewerking veel beter dan metaalbewerking of welke bewerking dan ook, dat het leven van de mens gemakkelijker maakt.
> 
> Een houten bankje bijvoorbeeld is veel aangenamer voor een dakloze, dan een metalen bankje.


Deels mee eens. Hout is een nobel en prachtig materiaal. We kunnen dat beter benutten dan beton, staal of erger nog plastic. Hout is een prima materiaal om huizen van te bouwen. Het heeft zelfs mijn voorkeur. Zelf heb ik ook een houten huis en houten meubels en keuken. Houten woningen passen beter in de natuur dan die vreselijke betonnen dozen. Maar het is wel iets anders wanneer er een aantal bomen worden benut in het bos dan dat het hele bos wordt omgehakt. Dat is namelijk heel schadelijk. Door enkele bomen om te hakken wordt plaats gemaakt voor nieuwe bomen. Maar wanneer je op grote schaal een heel bos met de grond gelijk maakt is herstel moeilijk en onwaarschijnlijk. Dus hout gebruiken moet zodanig geschieden dat het bos behouden blijft. Bossen zijn van levensbelang.


.

----------


## khattabi_bilal

> Deels mee eens. Hout is een nobel en prachtig materiaal. We kunnen dat beter benutten dan beton, staal of erger nog plastic. Maar het is wel iets anders wanneer er een aantal bomen worden benut in het bos dan dat het hele bos wordt omgehakt. Dat is namelijk heel schadelijk. Door enkele bomen om te hakken wordt plaats gemaakt voor nieuwe bomen. Maar wanneer je op grote schaal een heel bos met de grond gelijk maakt is herstel moeilijk en onwaarschijnlijk.


Ontbossing is een mythe, het lijkt op de bewering dat er te weinig voedsel is om heel de wereld evenredig te voorzien.

Hout is de meest eerlijke grondstof voor een beschut leven.

Ga maar eens bij jezelf na, anno nu, zie je nog veel houten meubilair? Of berhaupt, huizen van hout?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ontbossing is een mythe, het lijkt op de bewering dat er te weinig voedsel is om heel de wereld evenredig te voorzien.
> 
> Hout is de meest eerlijke grondstof voor een beschut leven.
> 
> Ga maar eens bij jezelf na, anno nu, zie je nog veel houten meubilair? Of berhaupt, huizen van hout?


Nou, er is op veel plaatsen in de wereld sprake van ontbossing. Zelfs in Nederland. Maar dat maakt niet dat we daarom tegen het gebruik van hout moeten zijn. We moeten op een verstandige wijze bomen benutten zonder het hele bos op te offeren. Nee, helaas wordt er in Nederland te weinig gebruik gemaakt van hout als materiaal voor het vervaardigen van meubels en het bouwen van huizen. Het is zelfs zo dat bomen opgebrand worden in centrales onder de noemer biomassa. In plaats van beton en staal zouden we in Nederland massaal hout moeten benutten voor woningbouw. Trouwens is het gebruik van bakstenen of natuursteen is ook mooi. Of een combinatie van natuursteen en hout. Alsjeblieft geen beton en staal. Zoals je zelf schreef een houten bankje. Ja mooi! En vooral veel natuur en groen in de buurt. De natuur moet weet helemaal terug naar waar wij wonen. Dus veel ruimte voor natuur in de stad. 

.

----------


## khattabi_bilal

> Nou, er is op veel plaatsen in de wereld sprake van ontbossing. Zelfs in Nederland. Maar dat maakt niet dat we daarom tegen het gebruik van hout moeten zijn. We moeten op een verstandige wijze bomen benutten zonder het hele bos op te offeren. Nee, helaas wordt er in Nederland te weinig gebruik gemaakt van hout als materiaal voor het vervaardigen van meubels en het bouwen van huizen. Het is zelfs zo dat bomen opgebrand worden in centrales onder de noemer biomassa. In plaats van beton en staal zouden we in Nederland massaal hout moeten benutten voor woningbouw.
> 
> .


Ok dan zitten wij op dezelfde hoogte daarin.  :duim:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ok dan zitten wij op dezelfde hoogte daarin.


Mooi! Het zou fijn zijn als meer mensen dat willen. Nu de overheid nog. En ook meer diversiteit en tolerantie met bouwen. Niet die betonnen dozen waar ze hele wijken van neerplempen overal in Nederland. Daar wordt je bijna depressief van. Geef mensen de ruimte hun eigen hutje te bouwen van hout. Stukje grond met veel natuur en daar een houten woning op bouwen zonder veel regels en gedoe. Ook zou het wonen in een yurt legaal moeten zijn

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Mark Fisher:
> Kapitalistisch Realisme


mrz, misschien iets voor jou? Kun je ons daarna over het boek berichten.




KAPITALISTISCH REALISME, IS ER GEEN ALTERNATIEF? Het werd tijd. De klassieker van Mark Fisher is er nu in de Nederlandse vertaling van Menno Grootveld!

Mark Fisher (11 juli 1968  13 januari 2017), ook bekend als _k-punk_ (zijn alias als blogger), was een Engelse schrijver, muziekcriticus, politiek en cultureel theoreticus, filosoof, en docent aan de afdeling Visual Cultures van Goldsmiths, University of London. Hij stond bekend om zijn geschriften over radicale politiek, muziek en populaire cultuur.

Aan het eind van het eerste decennium van deze eeuw introduceerde Fisher de term ʻkapitalistisch realismeʼ om ʻhet wijdverbreide gevoel te beschrijven dat het kapitalisme niet alleen het enige levensvatbare politieke en economische systeem is, maar ook dat het nu zelfs onmogelijk is om er een coherent alternatief voor te bedenken.ʼ Hij breidde het concept uit in zijn boek _Capitalist Realism: Is There No Alternative_ uit 2009, waarin hij stelt dat de term het best de ideologische situatie beschrijft sinds de val van de Sovjet-Unie, waarin de logica van het kapitalisme de grenzen van het politieke en sociale leven is gaan afbakenen, met belangrijke gevolgen voor het onderwijs, geestesziekten, popcultuur en methoden van verzet. Het resultaat is een situatie waarin het ʻmakkelijker is om je het einde van de wereld voor te stellen dan het einde van het kapitalisme.ʼ

_Capitalist Realism_ was een onverwacht succes en heeft een heel scala aan schrijvers benvloed. De ondertitel verwijst naar de slogan van de Britse premier Margaret Thatcher, ʻThere is no alternative.ʼ

Met een inleiding van Abel van Gijlswijk, zanger van Hang Youth en auteur en criticus Sebastian Olma schreef het nawoord. In 2016 publiceerde Olma in opdracht van Mark Fisher bij Repeater Books _In Defence of Serendipity. For a Radical Politics of Innovation_.

bron

----------


## Revisor

*Plastic afval mogelijk verdrievoudigd in 2060: ‘Recyclen is essentieel, maar niet eenvoudig’*

Ondanks de wereldwijde inspanningen om plastic terug te dringen, kan het gebruik ervan de komende vier decennia verdriedubbelen. Door bevolkingsgroei en economische ontwikkeling is meer plastic onvermijdelijk, stelt de Oeso in een vandaag verschenen rapport. 

*Anna de Haas* 3 juni 2022, 21:17

 Een zwaan zwemt in een zee van plastic in rivier de Donau, nabij Belgrado. Wereldwijd wordt bijna eenderde van het plastic afval slecht beheerd of het ‘lekt’ naar de natuur. Beeld AFP

De onderzoekers hebben voor de sombere prognoses gekeken naar drie mogelijke scenario’s: de hoeveelheid plastic in 2060 als we doorgaan op de huidige voet, als er regionaal actie wordt genomen, en als er wereldwijd een ambitieus klimaatbeleid is opgesteld. Het slechte nieuws, zo waarschuwt de club van rijke landen Oeso, is dat in alle gevallen het plasticverbruik flink zal toenemen door de groeiende wereldbevolking en economische welvaart. 

De jaarlijkse productie zal, in het donkerste scenario, over circa veertig jaar ruim 1,2 miljard ton plastic bedragen, een verdrievoudiging ten opzichte van 2019. Ook de plastic afvalberg zal groeien, van 353 miljoen ton in 2019 naar ruim 1 miljard ton aan plastic afval in 2060. Vooral in Azi en Afrika wordt een grote toename verwacht door economische ontwikkeling. Al zal per hoofd van de bevolking in de westerse landen nog altijd meer plastic afval worden geproduceerd dan in ontwikkelingslanden.

‘Wat je in grote lijnen ziet, is dat de materiaalbehoefte de komende decennia wereldwijd flink gaat toenemen. Niet alleen bij plastic’, stelt Arnold Tukker, hoogleraar industrile ecologie en directeur van het Centrum voor Milieuwetenschappen van de Universiteit Leiden. ‘Maar het probleem met plastic is dat het gros nog wordt verbrand en gestort. Ook eindigt een klein, maar heel vervelend deel in de natuur.’ 

Van al het plastic dat sinds de jaren vijftig is geproduceerd, eindigde volgens de Oeso meer dan de helft op stortplaatsen, in verbrandingsovens of in de oceaan. Zelfs in de verste uithoeken van de planeet treffen wetenschappers microplastics aan in de natuur. ‘Met grote schade voor ecosystemen en onze gezondheid tot gevolg’, schrijft Oeso-secretaris-generaal Mathias Cormann, die de plastic vervuiling n van de grootste uitdagingen van de 21ste eeuw noemt. 
*
Gunstigste scenario: geen plasticvervuiling meer*

Het gevaar van al dat plastic is de laatste jaren ook tot de politiek doorgedrongen. Zo zijn plastic wegwerpbekers en maaltijdverpakkingen op festivals, in kantoren en in de horeca vanaf 2024 verboden in Nederland. Net op tijd voor het bindende verdrag dat de Verenigde Naties in maart aankondigden om de plasticvervuiling terug te dringen. Het eerste in zijn soort, dat zowel ontwerp, productie, gebruik en afvalverwerking van plastic zal bestrijken.

Vooral die afvalverwerking zal essentieel zijn omdat het gebruik van plastic niet te stoppen is, aldus de Oeso_._ Van de ruim 350 miljoen ton plastic afval in 2019, werd volgens de organisatie slechts 9 procent gerecycled. Bijna eenderde van het afval wordt ofwel slecht beheerd of ‘lekt’ naar de natuur, een cijfer dat in het slechtste geval kan verdubbelen de komende decennia. 

Uitgaande van het gunstigste scenario, namelijk dat alle landen meewerken aan ambitieuze klimaatdoelen, stellen de onderzoekers dat in 2060 bijna de helft van al het plastic zal worden gerecycled n dat de plasticvervuiling zo goed als verdwenen is. 
*
Hergebruik niet eenvoudig*

In theorie kunnen we in de toekomst al het plastic recyclen, stelt hoogleraar Tukker. ‘Maar de praktijk is een ander verhaal.’ Zelfs in een land als Nederland met een redelijk ontwikkelde kringloop is het volgens hem moeilijk om alles in te zamelen en te recyclen. ‘Het vervelende is bovendien dat het veel energie kost en dat de kwaliteit van het plastic steeds verder afneemt. Als het ophalen, schoonmaken en recyclen meer gaat kosten dan het opbrengt, is het hergebruik uiteindelijk negatief.’

Om de plasticvervuiling toch te minimaliseren, komt de Oeso nog met enkele andere aanbevelingen voor beleidsmakers, waaronder het invoeren van belastingen op plastic verpakkingen, meer verantwoordelijkheid voor de producenten en een betere infrastructuur voor afvalverwerking. ‘Het is van cruciaal belang dat landen samenwerken en actie ondernemen om de gevaren van plasticvervuiling tegen te gaan’, aldus Cormann van de Oeso. 

Overheidsbeleid kan uiteindelijk het verschil maken, denkt ook Tukker. ‘We zien bijvoorbeeld dat statiegeld op plastic flesjes werkt.’ Uiteindelijk zijn er volgens Tukker twee ‘simpele’ oplossingen: stoppen met bepaalde soorten plastic die microplastics achterlaten in de natuur − zoals synthetische kleding waarbij in de was microvezels vrijkomen − n zorgen voor een gesloten kringloop om zo veel mogelijk afval te recyclen. ‘Maar helemaal geen plasticvervuiling meer, dat lijkt nog ver weg.’


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...udig~b9180313/

----------


## mrz

> .
> 
> 
> mrz, misschien iets voor jou? Kun je ons daarna over het boek berichten.


Ok... Voor revisor... Zie:

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...-meer-vis.html

Stoppen met vis eten is beste wat je kunt doen voor de zee. En grootste gedeelte plasitcs in zee zijn zeenetten (van plastic)!!! Dat vertellen ze niet erbij... Niet alleen komt er plastic bij dus.. we roven ook haar leeg!!!!

En kapitalisme tjsa:

https://www.shoutoutuk.org/2014/09/2...ustainability/

Een revisortje:




> The Lie of Sustainability
> Preeti DhillonBY PREETI DHILLON
> 
> Just as when you repeat a word again and again and it loses all meaning, sustainability has come to the same fate. The word is everywhere, in a myriad of contexts. A quick Google search reveals: ‘Kuala Lumpur: a city in traffic gridlock, striving for sustainability’, ‘A manifesto for sustainable capitalism’ and ‘Why sustainability is now the key driver of innovation’. To put some meaning back into the word, let’s take a trip through recent history, from the original definition of the term to how it has been interpreted and used since then. Spoiler alert: sustainability is a lie that has been promoted for profit.
> 
> The original definition of sustainable development coined in 1987 by the Brundtland Commission states that it is: development that meets the need of the present without compromising the ability of future generations to meet their own needs.
> 
> Let’s put aside for now the problematic concept of needs and focus on the far-reaching implications this term has had. The main assumption of sustainability is that we have limited natural resources on this Earth. This is true. From this it is widely agreed that we should be conscious of how we use these resources. This is also true. The mainstream solution is therefore ‘sustainability’. That is, trying to conserve the Earth’s resources by merely using them up more slowly. Do you see the inherent paradox? This system may work to preserve resources for a few generations to come, but the accepted definition of sustainability does not limit the number of generations that should be able to meet their needs. If future generations for an indefinite period of time are to meet their needs, then we cannot simply slow down the use of resources, but must stop or reverse the trend. In no uncertain terms, sustainability is a lie.
> 
> ...


Er bestaat dus helemaal niks "houdbaars" / "sustainable's" aan kapitalisme.. zee leegvissen en vlees (wat teveel resources vergt) kweken!

----------


## khattabi_bilal

> Er bestaat dus helemaal niks "houdbaars" / "sustainable's" aan kapitalisme.. zee leegvissen en vlees (wat teveel resources vergt) kweken!


Het is vis "kweken" en vlees "fokken". My one cent...  :geld:

----------


## mrz

Ja idd..... kweekzalm is ook een zwaar drama!!!

https://www.seaspiracy.org/

----------


## khattabi_bilal

> Ja idd..... kweekzalm is ook een zwaar drama!!!
> 
> https://www.seaspiracy.org/


Our oceans provide: 
Food 
Oxygen 
Sanctuary 
Life 

Protecting these ecosystems = protecting all life that relies on them. #WorldOceansDay



Bron: https://twitter.com/WFP/status/1534512732753502208

 :regie:

----------


## Revisor

Johanna de Tessires / Greenpeace

*Europese honger naar rubber doet Afrikaanse wouden verdwijnen

*De Europese vraag naar rubber is de belangrijkste motor voor de ontbossing in West- en Centraal-Afrika. Dat blijkt uit analyse van satellietbeelden.

donderdag 16 juni 2022 15:56 

Het onderzoek van Global Witness maakt gebruik van satellietbeelden om rubberconcessies in Kameroen, Gabon, Liberia, Nigeria, Ivoorkust en Ghana te volgen. Daaruit blijkt dat industrile rubberplantages er sinds begin deze eeuw een gebied ontbost hebben dat zestien keer zo groot is als Brussel. De rubberindustrie bedreigt op die manier het land, het levensonderhoud en de rechten van lokale gemeenschappen en vernietigt wouden die essentieel zijn als CO2-opslagvat. De Europese Unie importeert 30 procent van alle rubber uit Afrika, met een waarde van twaalf keer die van de import van palmolie uit dezelfde regio.

“Als je naar de globale vraag naar grond kijkt in Afrika, dan is rubber een grote slokop – en we weten dat de vraag naar rubber voor een groot deel uit Europa komt”, zegt Samuel Nguiffo, die actie voert in Kameroen. “Het land dat gebruikt wordt om rubberbomen te planten, is land dat verloren is voor de lokale bewoners. Europese overheden hebben de verantwoordelijkheid om onze gemeenschappen en de bossen waarvan ze afhankelijk zijn te beschermen.”
*
Wetsvoorstel*

Europa werkt volop aan nieuwe wetgeving om producten te weren die elders in de wereld ontbossing veroorzaken. Maar de wetgeving, die eind dit jaar van kracht moet gaan, focust op producten zoals rundvlees, palmolie en soja. Rubber valt niet onder de nieuwe regels.

Nochtans zijn de bossen in West- en Centraal-Afrika van cruciaal belang voor de strijd tegen de klimaatcrisis, zegt Global Witness. Ze absorberen jaarlijks drie keer de totale uitstoot van een land als Frankrijk.

“Uit ons onderzoek blijkt dat rubberplantages de grootste bedreiging zijn voor de tropische wouden in West- en Centraal-Afrika, en dat Europese banken en bedrijven de vernietigende praktijken nog aanzwengelen”, zegt Giulia Bondi van Global Witness.

“Van Kameroen tot Ivoorkust: de Europese honger naar rubber ontwricht inheemse gemeenschappen en een cruciaal CO2-opslagvat. Toch spreekt het wetsontwerp verbazend genoeg niet over rubber, en laat het banken ongemoeid die investeren in ontbossing.”


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...en-verdwijnen/

----------


## Revisor

Veel melk- en vleesproducten van koeien en varkens bevatten plastic.  ANP / Ramon van Flymen

*Grote hoeveelheden plastic aangetroffen in melk en vlees van koeien en varkens*

*Bijna 80 procent van de door wetenschappers geteste vlees- en zuivelproducten van boerderijdieren bevat microplastics, zo blijkt uit een nieuwe studie van de Vrije Universiteit van Amsterdam. De mogelijke oorzaak zou het voer van koeien en varkens kunnen zijn.*

Binnenlandredactie 08-07-22, 00:01

Alle twaalf onderzochte monsters van voederpellets en versnipperd voer bleken plastic te bevatten. In het verse voedsel werd geen vervuiling aangetroffen. De studie werd uitgevoerd in opdracht van de Plastic Soup Foundation, een non-profit milieuorganisatie die tot doel heeft plasticvervuiling te verminderen.

Verder bleken zeven van de acht geteste rundvleesmonsters plastic deeltjes te bevatten, terwijl er in vijf van de acht varkensvleesmonsters ten minste n soort plastic zat. Ook werd plastic aangetroffen in 18 van de 25 geteste melkmonsters. ,,Dit is niet alleen schadelijk voor het dierenwelzijn, maar wellicht ook voor onszelf als vrijwel elke biefstuk en elke hamburger kleine stukjes plastic bevat”, zegt Maria Westerbos, directeur van de Plastic Soup Foundation. ,,Deze studie leidt tot ernstige bezorgdheid over de besmetting van onze voedselketen met microplastics.”

*Zero tolerance

*De Europese Verordening voor Diervoeding 767/2009 verbiedt de toevoeging van‘verpakkingen en delen van verpakkingen afkomstig van het gebruik van producten van de voedingsmiddelenindustrie.’ Deze verordening zou volgens de Plastic Soup Foundation moeten worden gehandhaafd. De Nederlandse Voedsel- en Warenautoriteit (NVWA) hanteert echter een zogeheten _Reference Point of Action_; dat houdt in dat wanneer de vervuiling onder de 0,15 procent is, die wordt getolereerd. De milieuorganisatie vindt dit zorgelijk. Westerbos: ,,Wij zijn gebrand op het naleven van het ‘zerotolerancebeleid’ op Europees niveau.”

*Bezorgdheid*

De bezorgdheid over de toename van plastic in het voer van landbouwdieren is de laatste jaren gegroeid. In 2021 werd de Amerikaanse landarbeider Emmanuel Moore nog ontslagen nadat hij een TikTok-video had geplaatst waarin hij onthulde hoe plastic afval het varkensvoer vervuilt.




Recent verschenen meerdere studies over de aanwezigheid van microplastics in het menselijk lichaam. De deeltjes plastic komen binnen door het drinken uit een plastic beker of flesje, maar ze zitten ook in ons kraanwater. Ook ademen we de deeltjes in omdat ze in fleece-, polyester- en nylonkleding zitten. Onderzoekers hebben zelfs voor het eerst microplastics gevonden in de nieuwe sneeuw van Antarctica. 

Plastic Soup Foundation is naar aanleiding van het onderzoek een petitie gestart. Hierin vragen ze minister Staghouwer van Landbouw, Natuur en Voedselkwaliteit om de consument te verzekeren dat er geen plastic in de Nederlandse voedselketen zit. Ook vragen ze de minister om aan te geven in hoeverre hij controles op de aanwezigheid van plastic in veevoer prioriteit geeft.


https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/grote-h...kens~a6805f48/

----------


## Revisor

*Een ander kapitalisme begint bij de overheid, zeggen jonge economen*

*Systeemverandering* De dreigende klimaatcatastrofe roept de vraag op: wat vindt een nieuwe generatie economen?

*Max van Geuns* 15 juli 2022 om 16:00

Alles op alles zetten om de klimaatdoelstellingen voor 2030 en 2050 te bereiken? Welke groei moet de samenleving nog nastreven? Heeft de economie daarvoor een andere inrichting nodig?

Economen zouden eigenlijk niet meer om die vragen heen kunnen. Dat geldt vooral voor jonge economen. De gevolgen van de opwarming van de aarde zullen vooral in de toekomst merkbaar zijn, met hogere temperaturen, droogte en een stijgende zeespiegel. De meeste van de nu bekende, grote economen lopen dan niet meer op deze aarde rond. Daarom vroeg _NRC_ aan vijf jonge economen in binnen- en buitenland wie het voortouw moet nemen in een ‘nieuwe economie’. En of in die nieuwe economie groei zoals we die kennen nog centraal moet staan.

Die vragen raken aan de eeuwenoude vraag uit de economie: wie is de leidende danser in de tango tussen vraag en aanbod? Drijft de consument vraag en aanbod aan, en kan die dus zelf – door minder vlees te eten, niet meer te vliegen – een duurzame samenleving tot stand brengen? Of is het aan de producent, die bijvoorbeeld moet innoveren zodat vlees eten of vliegen duurzaam wordt? Of moet het voortouw worden genomen door de partij die de regels op de dansvloer kan bepalen, de overheid? 

*De consument en de producent*

‘We kunnen niet langer ontkennen dat er een broeikaseffect is. Daarom moeten we het kappen van regenwouden stoppen en minder gas en elektriciteit gebruiken. Want een beter milieu begint nog altijd bij jezelf.’ Klinkt herkenbaar? Dit was de reclametekst van een bekende overheidscampagne uit 1991. Inmiddels voert de overheid opnieuw een campagne voor energiebesparing, onder de naam ‘Zet ook de knop om’. Maar moet het initiatief voor verduurzaming inderdaad bij de consument liggen?

Eefje de Gelder (33), promovenda aan de Radboud Universiteit in Nijmegen, gelooft zeker in een rol voor de consument. Zij doet onderzoek naar de populariteit van fairtradeproducten zoals thee, koffie en cacao die duurzaam en met ‘eerlijke’ prijzen voor boeren geproduceerd en verhandeld zijn. Ze is een optimist, blijkt onder meer uit haar mening over die bekende overheidscampagne. „Een beter milieu begint altijd bij jezelf, hoe dan ook! De problemen waar we voor staan zijn immens. Als ieder individu het eigen gedrag aanpast, bijvoorbeeld door je douchetijd te halveren, dan levert dat toch een gigantische besparing op.”

De andere vier economen kijken hier anders tegenaan. Volgens Lara Merling (30), senior beleidsadviseur bij het Boston University Global Development Policy Center (dat vanuit de VS duurzaamheid in de wereld wil bevorderen middels onderzoek), bewijst het uitblijven van verandering na de Nederlandse overheidscampagne uit de jaren negentig het tegendeel. „Dertig jaar later zien we nog maar weinig van dat betere milieu. Zelfs als zo’n campagne deels werkt, dan nog leveren die individuele acties geen structurele systeemverandering op.”

Als consument ben je juist de eindhalte, zegt ook Charan van Krevel (31), junior docent economie en onderzoeker op het gebied van duurzame ontwikkeling aan de Radboud Universiteit. „Je kunt best milieubewust proberen te leven, maar daar zijn grenzen aan. Als je een ver oord wilt bereiken, zul je toch dat vliegtuig met kerosine moeten nemen. Je ecologische voetafdruk zit dus vooral in de producten zelf. Je kunt daar alleen invloed op uitoefenen als je je levenswijze drastisch omgooit, door helemaal niet meer te vliegen.”

Enkele van de jonge economen noemen de markt van plantaardige vleesvervangers als voorbeeld van hoe de vraag naar producten wel degelijk verandering teweeg heeft gebracht. Aan de toename van vleesvervangers in de supermarktschappen is weinig overheidsbeleid te pas gekomen.

Toch is hier een grote systeemverandering ver te zoeken: de gemiddelde Nederlander eet volgens Wageningen University & Research al sinds 2010 tussen de 75 en 80 kilo vlees per jaar — alleen tijdens de coronapandemie werd iets minder vlees gegeten. Het aantal vegetarirs blijft eveneens al jaren hangen op minder dan 5 procent van de bevolking. Dat we in Nederland minder vlees zouden eten, blijkt dus niet uit de statistieken.

In andere industrien is systeemverandering nog verder weg en heeft de consument al helemaal weinig invloed. Neem bijvoorbeeld de luchtvaart, zegt Radboud-docent Van Krevel. „Als consument heb je voor intercontinentale vluchten geen alternatief, tenzij je drie weken op een boot wilt zitten.”

Is het dan aan de producent? Moet die innoveren, ervoor zorgen dat de mensheid duurzaam kan vliegen? Dat is lastig, zegt Van Krevel. „Bedrijven kunnen [in de luchtvaart] ook niet veel, want het is een hypercompetitieve markt met kleine marges en lage winsten. Daarin heb je dus geen ruimte om veel te investeren in verduurzaming.”

In zo’n situatie moet de overheid de spelregels van de markt veranderen, bijvoorbeeld door fossiele subsidies weg te halen en een CO2-prijs in te voeren, zegt Van Krevel. „Daardoor zouden luchtvaartmaatschappijen kunnen verdwijnen, met minder en duurdere vluchten als gevolg. Dat is niet per se slecht: de bedrijven die overblijven, hebben meer bestaanszekerheid en kunnen zich daardoor ook beter richten op een duurzame toekomst.”
*
De overheid*

En dus is het de overheid die volgens de jonge economen drastisch moet ingrijpen. Dat is een opvallend geluid, aangezien veel economen jarenlang vooral marktwerking – en het zoveel mogelijk onzichtbaar blijven van de overheid – hebben bepleit. „Een deel van de bevolking kan het juist als moraliserend ervaren om het klimaatprobleem geheel bij de individuele consument neer te leggen”, zegt Jasper van Dijk (30), onderzoeksleider bij het Nederlandse Instituut voor Publieke Economie, een relatief nieuwe denktank die zich bezighoudt met economisch overheidsbeleid. „Het idee dat het klusje zo geklaard zou zijn als iedereen zichzelf zou aanpassen, zien zij als stedelijk geneuzel. We kunnen elkaar wel de maat gaan nemen over het aantal vliegvakanties, maar het is effectiever als de overheid gewoon de vliegbelasting verhoogt.”

Die roep om ‘prijsprikkels’, die consumenten in de richting van duurzaam gebruik zouden moeten sturen, hoor je niet alleen bij deze jonge economen terug, maar ook bij bekende economen, zoals hoogleraar Bas Jacobs in het eerste deel van deze serie. Radboud-econoom De Gelder, die ook voor prijsprikkels is, onderscheidt zich op sommige vlakken toch liever van hen. „Mainstream economen zijn te veel van de theoretische modellen, waarin alleen financile transacties meegenomen worden en niet de maatschappelijke kosten. Zij zouden zich meer bezig moeten houden met de ‘echte’ prijs van producten. Je kunt in de winkel nu een reep chocola kopen voor een euro. Mensen moeten beseffen dat achter die reep veel meer schuilgaat, zoals milieuvervuiling en erbarmelijke werkomstandigheden. Als je dat allemaal gaat beprijzen via belastingen, wordt alles duurder. En ja, dat betekent dat we allemaal minder op vakantie kunnen met het vliegtuig en niet meer een tweede auto kunnen kopen. Maar die mindset moet ook nodig veranderen.”

Economen hebben een fetisj voor bbp. Het bbp mg heus wel groeien, maar het hft niet. Dat getal zegt niet alles
Glen Gostlow promovendus
Glen Gostlow (28), die promoveert in milieubeleid en -ontwikkeling aan de London School of Economics, zegt dat prijsprikkels deels zouden kunnen helpen, net als labels die echt goede informatie geven of een product duurzaam of gezond is. Toch denkt hij dat het nog beter is om vooral bedrijven direct eisen op te leggen en niet de consument te veel lastig te vallen. Zo wil hij dat alle bedrijven in de EU hun uitstoot en locaties van fabrieken verplicht openbaren, zodat hun daadwerkelijke vervuiling meer wordt blootgelegd. Dat zou ze tot verandering dwingen. Daarnaast zouden landelijke overheden volgens hem minimumstandaarden voor verhuurders moeten invoeren voor isolatie. „De werking van ‘marktinstrumenten’, zoals belastingen op gas en subsidies voor isolatie, zijn voor de energietransitie voor huishoudens nog nergens bewezen. Dan moet je het gewoon keihard verplichten.”

Het opleggen van harde eisen is niet raar, volgens Gostlow. „Spelregels voor bedrijven zijn er al tijden, zoals het verbod op kinderarbeid en de invoering van de achturendag. Verder blijft de competitieve markt ook gewoon bestaan. Iedereen kan eraan deelnemen en het staat je nog altijd vrij om winst te maken, zolang je je maar aan de wet en de grenzen van de aarde houdt.”

Volgens de Amerikaanse beleidsadviseur Merling moet de overheid zich zowel op consumenten richten, als op producenten. „Individuen moeten namelijk doorkrijgen dat ze voor de duurzame transitie bepaalde dingen zullen moeten opgeven, maar dat ze er ook een gezonder en duurzamer leven voor terugkrijgen, zodat ze uiteindelijk toch beter af zijn. We moeten in de VS mensen ervan zien te overtuigen dat ze geen enorme dieseltrucks meer rijden, zonder dat ze daar boos over worden. Dat doe je door ze ook een redelijk alternatief te bieden, met betaalbare elektrische auto’s en goed openbaar vervoer. Daarin moet de overheid dus investeren.”

----------


## Revisor

*Welke maatstaf voor groei?*

Als overheden klimaatdoelen willen nastreven, moeten zij groei van de economie dan voorop blijven stellen? Kan dat wel? Of wordt het welzijn van de samenleving belangrijker?

De jonge economen richten zich in hun antwoorden vooral op de maatstaf die nu voor economische groei wordt gebruikt, het bruto binnenlands product (bbp, de totale toegevoegde waarde van alle in een land geproduceerde goederen en diensten). „Economen hebben een fetisj voor bbp. Het bbp mg heus wel groeien, maar het hft niet. Dat getal zegt namelijk niet alles”, zegt de Britse promovendus Gostlow. Hij bepleit een ‘agnostische’ benadering, waarin bbp-groei n van de maatstaven is.

Ook Van Krevel van de Radboud Universiteit ziet dat zo. „Bbp is niets anders dan de bonnetjes die we printen, het zegt niet waar producten vandaan komen en wat de impact daarvan is.” Zijn collega De Gelder vult aan: „Het streven naar ‘meer’ wordt nog altijd als een heilige worst voorgehouden. Maar waar bestaat die groei uit? Het bbp zegt niks over de verdeling van het geld, of over het aantal daklozen.”

Om verandering te bewerkstelligen, en de economie meer in lijn te brengen met wat de aarde aankan, pleiten vier van de vijf jonge economen voor een kleinere focus van de samenleving op dat bruto binnenlands product (bbp).
Er zijn andere indicatoren nodig, die veel meer zeggen over ons menselijk welzijn, zeggen ze. In Nederland ontwikkelden de Universiteit Utrecht en de Rabobank de Brede Welvaartsindicator (BWI), die gebaseerd is op enqutes aan mensen over bijvoorbeeld hun woonsituatie, gezondheid en werk. Hier komt ieder jaar ‘de BWI’ uit: net als het bbp n cijfer, waarin meerdere indicatoren verwerkt zijn. Zo blijkt dat het bbp in de periode 2013-2019 flink steeg, maar de BWI slechts mondjesmaat meebewoog — al is de correlatie wel degelijk zichtbaar. Volgens De Gelder is de BWI „een prima voorzet” voor het meten van menselijk welzijn. „Ik zou ook graag een indicator hebben die aangeeft hoe belastend de consumptie is geweest voor de hele aarde, in plaats van alleen in Nederland, en hoe de welvaart verdeeld is. Op alle meetinstrumenten is natuurlijk weer wat af te dingen, maar er is op zijn minst een prominenter alternatief nodig dan bbp dat meer op menselijk welzijn gericht is.”

Onderzoeksleider Van Dijk is van het vijftal jonge economen de grootste fan van het bbp. Volgens hem is het bijvoorbeeld wel degelijk mogelijk om het bbp te laten groeien n klimaatproblemen aan te pakken. „Dat is geen trade-off. Onderzoek van het CBS wijst zelfs uit dat het bbp en de uitstoot van broeikasgassen niet meer in dezelfde mate groeien en dus ontkoppeld beginnen te raken. Het is bovendien niet vreemd dat we vooral naar het bbp kijken, want het is goed meetbaar en correleert over het algemeen sterk met ons welzijn.” Van Dijk waarschuwt voor het idee van ‘ontgroeien’ of ‘consuminderen’, omdat het overgrote deel van de wereldbevolking er dan in inkomen op achteruit zou gaan. „Ik denk niet dat mensen dat idee accepteren. Zo verliezen groene politici alleen maar stemmen en zijn we nog verder van huis.”

Beleidsadviseur Lara Merling is daarentegen juist van mening dat economen groei van het bbp helemaal moeten loslaten als belangrijkste indicator: „Het mainstream idee dat groei van het bbp meer welzijn oplevert voor iedereen in de samenleving, is achterhaald. De trend die we de laatste decennia namelijk zien, ook in landen met groei van het bbp, is een grote toename van de ongelijkheid. Dat laat zien dat vooral de rijken nog rijker worden van groei van het bbp.”

Economen denken volgens Merling te weinig na over wat mensen echt gelukkiger, gezonder en welvarender maakt. „Volgens de traditionele maatstaf van bbp zouden de bankiers van Goldman Sachs het meest waardevol voor de VS zijn. Dat slaat nergens op, want zij voegen helemaal niet zo veel waarde toe aan de economie. Als we economische groei opnieuw definiren, kan het zeker samengaan met het halen van de klimaatdoelen.”

*____________________________

Toekomst van het kapitalisme*

*Is het halen van de klimaatdoelstellingen van het Akkoord van Parijs mogelijk zonder dat we minder gaan produceren en consumeren? Of moeten we al onze hoop op technologische vooruitgang richten? Zijn er binnen een kapitalistische samenleving ook krimpscenario’s mogelijk, of is het kapitalisme daar niet tegen bestand?
*
In acht afleveringen onderzoekt NRC de gevolgen voor het kapitalisme van de strijd om het behoud van de aarde.
Dit is het vierde seizoen in een serie waarin NRC de toekomst van het kapitalisme onderzoekt.
*
Lees hier alle stukken uit de vier delen van de serie.*


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/07/15...#photo=NzI0NDM

----------


## Revisor

*Kapitalistische misdaden tegen de natuur
*
Foto van bosbrand in Californi 2015 die duizenden mensen op de vlucht dreef (Jeff Head, Flickr)

_Veel klimaatactivisten zien de noodzaak in van systeemverandering. Martin Empson sprak met de Australische socialist Jeff Sparrow, auteur van het boek Crimes Against Nature, over kapitalisme en de strijd tegen klimaatverandering.

_*Martin Empson* 20 juli 2022 

*Binnen de milieubeweging wordt steeds meer gediscussieerd over het kapitalisme. Wat is jouw benadering van kapitalisme en het milieu in je boek?*

Mensen die zich zorgen maken over klimaatverandering beseffen steeds meer dat klimaatverandering voortkomt uit een systeemprobleem. Maar om te begrijpen hoe dit systeemprobleem zich manifesteert, moet je iets begrijpen van het kapitalisme. Je kunt geen geloofwaardige oplossing voor klimaatverandering bieden zonder de aard van het kapitalisme te begrijpen en hoe het kan dat het kapitalisme de destructieve processen veroorzaakt die nu de hele planeet in gevaar brengen.

*In je boek leg je uit hoe het kapitalisme de maatschappelijke verhoudingen transformeert. Kun je daar iets meer over vertellen?*

Een van de redenen waarom ik dit boek wilde schrijven was om af te rekenen met de moedeloosheid waardoor veel mensen ervoor terugschrikken zich bezig te houden met klimaatverandering. Als politiek actief persoon moet je die moedeloosheid overwinnen omdat die je machteloos maakt.

Dat probleem wilde ik aanpakken door een aantal theoretische kwesties te behandelen. Neem bij- voorbeeld het concept ‘wildernis’, dat mensen vaak gebruiken om het milieu te definiren. Er bestaat een gangbaar idee van milieubeheer dat uitgaat van het beschermen van ongerepte natuur tegen de mens.

Maar als je natuurbescherming zo opvat, stel je jezelf een onmogelijke taak. We hebben het over het antropoceen, een geologisch tijdvak dat wordt bepaald door menselijke activiteit. Geen enkel deel van de planeet is volledig onaangetast door mensen.

Elementen die we beschouwen als ongerepte natuur zijn vaak het gevolg van langdurige menselijke invloed. Mensen veranderen het landschap wanneer ze de maatschappij veranderen waarin ze leven. De relatie tussen mens en natuur is geen simpele tegenstelling, maar een dialectische relatie waarin mens en natuur elkaar benvloeden.

Dit is niet alleen theorie, maar heeft ook politieke implicaties. Als we erkennen dat mensen het milieu altijd hebben veranderd, ontstaat de mogelijkheid van een nieuwe milieu- bescherming, die zich niet beperkt tot het voorkomen van de vernietiging van ongerepte natuur. Zo kunnen we de planeet beter maken en een ander soort relatie aangaan met de natuur. Dat is een veel hoopvollere benadering. Zo kan milieuactivisme iets goeds bereiken, in plaats van alleen verslechtering voorkomen.

*Hoe heeft het kapitalisme onze relatie met de natuur veranderd?*

De ontwikkeling van het kapitalisme verandert de verhouding van mensen tot de natuur fundamenteel. Als Australir ben ik me ervan bewust dat ik in een land leef dat gesticht is als gevolg van vestigingskolonialisme. De Europese invasie had afschuwelijke gevolgen voor de oorspronkelijke bewoners, die toen al 40.000 tot 50.000 jaar in Australi leefden.

Het is belangrijk dat we beseffen dat er een cultuur heeft bestaan die in een heel andere relatie met de natuur leefde. Deze mensen waren geen ‘nobele wilden’ die het land onberoerd lieten. Maar ze waren in staat om te leven op een manier die de ecologie rijker en dynamischer maakte. Die levenswijze kwam niet voort uit de winstzucht van het kapitalisme, maar uit traditie en cultuur. Als mensen dit in het verleden heb ben gedaan, is er geen reden waarom we dat in de toekomst niet zouden kunnen. Wat ons tegenhoudt zijn de kapitalistische verhoudingen, zoals die in Australi in 1788 zijn ingevoerd.

Na de witte invasie is het landschap binnen slechts enkele jaren bijna onherkenbaar veranderd. Er vond een enorme erosie plaats waarbij de vruchtbare vlakten verdwenen. Dat kwam niet door technologie of overbevolking, maar door kapitalistische verhoudingen die niet toelieten dat het land op dezelfde wijze werd beheerd als de oorspronkelijke bevolking had gedaan. De oorspronkelijke bevolking was zich bewust van en hield rekening met een hele serie natuurlijke cycli, die nu werden vernietigd.

De ontwikkeling van het kapitalisme in Engeland betekende een fundamenteel andere relatie met het land. Het veroorzaakte ook massawerkloosheid en criminaliteit, wat leidde tot de behoefte om mensen naar Australi te verschepen. De traditionele banden van werkende mensen met hun dorp of streek werden ruw verbroken toen het gemeenschappelijk land werd ingepikt door rijke grondbezitters. Zo werden arbeiders gedwongen om te werken voor een loon.

In Australi gebeurde iets soortgelijks. Het is fascinerend om te lezen hoe de oorspronkelijke bevolking de invoering van loonarbeid beleefde. Steeds weer klaagden de koloniale heersers dat deze mensen het begrip loonarbeid niet begrepen en er na een beetje werk vandoor gingen.

Voor de komst van het kapitalisme had de oorspronkelijke bevolking een veel hogere levensstandaard dan daarna. Hun relatie met de natuur was een belangrijke bron van zingeving. Ze zagen loonarbeid als enorm zinloos en zielloos. Het idee dat je moest doen wat n baas zei vonden ze onbegrijpelijk. Overal waar loonarbeid werd opgelegd, vond de bevolking dit afschuwelijk. Het veranderde de manier waarop mensen zichzelf en de natuur zagen.

----------


## Revisor

*Je beschrijft in je boek hoe de auto-industrie een ‘autocultuur’ propageerde tegen een duurzaam openbaar vervoer. Je gebruikt het verhaal van Frankenstein om het te hebben over een ‘losgeslagen’ kapitalisme.*

Ik begon het boek met een artikel over autocultuur. Hiermee wil ik het argument bestrijden dat de milieucrisis het gevolg is van de hebzucht en luiheid van gewone mensen.

Als het gaat over hebzuchtige mensen die de planeet vernietigen, denken we al snel aan Amerikanen die overal met hun grote auto naartoe rijden. Maar als je naar de geschiedenis van de Amerikaanse autocultuur kijkt, stuit je op voorbeelden van felle strijd. Voordat ik met mijn onderzoek begon, wist ik niet dat er in de jaren 1890 overal in de VS een goed werkend tramsysteem bestond, dat werd vernietigd omdat het niet winstgevend was. De voertuigen waren in veel opzichten technologisch geavanceerder dan een verbrandingsmotor.

Steeds weer duiken er technologische innovaties op die het potentieel hebben om het leven van mensen te verbeteren. Maar vervolgens worden ze overgenomen door de rijken en zodanig gebruikt dat zowel gewone mensen als het milieu er slechter van worden.

Een ander saillant gegeven was dat discussies over de natuur heel belangrijk waren voor de vroege arbeidersklasse. Als je het tegenwoordig hebt over de centraliteit van de arbeidersklasse bij het veranderen van de maatschappij, krijg je te horen dat arbeiders een hekel hebben aan de natuur. Alleen mensen uit de middenklasse zouden iets geven om bomen, dieren of fraaie landschappen.

De moderne arbeidersklasse is gevormd door processen als de enclosures en de gewelddadige scheiding van het land. Als gewone mensen het hadden over de veranderde omstandigheden onder het industrile kapitalisme ging dat onder andere over hun veranderde relatie met de natuur. De chartisten, een massale arbeidersbeweging in Groot-Brittanni in de jaren 1830 en 1840, zeiden dingen als: ‘Vroeger woonden we op het platteland te midden van bomen. Nu wonen we in deze kapitalistische hel.’ Die verwijdering van de natuur wordt in een latere fase genormaliseerd. Het is dan een vaststaand feit dat de arbeiders van het land gescheiden zijn.

Maar tegenwoordig verkeren we in een andere situatie. Klimaatverandering en andere rampen treffen de armste en meest onderdrukte groepen meer dan de rijken. Daardoor krijgen arbeiders steeds meer te maken met dingen als orkanen en overstromingen, of buitenwerken bij extreme weersomstandigheden.

In het boek heb ik het over de fabrieken van Amazon. Je leest afschuwelijke verhalen over mensen die in stikhete magazijnen werken waar de ambulances voor de deur staan om mensen mee te nemen als ze bezwijken. Dat wordt door klimaatverandering steeds erger en het raakt werkende mensen op een manier die we ons enkele generaties geleden niet konden voorstellen. Ik denk dat werkende mensen zich opnieuw druk maken over de natuur omdat de crisis hen daar bijna toe dwingt.

*Het was inspirerend om te zien hoe de beweging rond COP26 in Glasgow de kwestie van klimaatvluchtelingen aan de orde stelde.*

Zeker! Iets soortgelijks zagen we ook bij de Black Lives Matter beweging, volgens sommigen de grootste protestbeweging in de geschiedenis. Het feit dat zoiets kan gebeuren geeft aan hoe instabiel de situatie is, hoe snel dingen kunnen veranderen. En de milieucrisis manifesteert zich steeds meer als onderdeel van het leven van de arbeidersklasse. Daardoor raakt die steeds meer verweven met arbeidersstrijd die wellicht niet meteen op klimaatstrijd lijkt

Ik schrijf over arbeiders die proberen vakbonden op te richten in Amazon-magazijnen met dickensiaanse arbeidsomstandigheden. Het gebruik van monitoringtechnologie maakt deze werkplekken in sommige opzichten nog slechter dan 19e-eeuwse sweatshops, omdat ze elk moment bijhouden wat arbeiders doen. Maar de mensen die proberen hier vakbonden op te bouwen worden ook geconfronteerd met Covid en met de ervaring van extreme hitte. En dat heeft allebei te maken met de milieucrisis.

Je ziet dat er een potentieel is, waarbij het organiseren in vakbonden steeds meer ruimte schept voor
het stellen van milieueisen. Het gaat natuurlijk niet vanzelf en hangt af van de politieke discussies die mensen aangaan, maar het kan leiden tot dingen die twintig jaar geleden ondenkbaar leken. Toen leek er echt een soort muur te bestaan tussen arbeidersstrijd en milieustrijd.

*Hoe moeten socialisten zich opstellen in de milieubeweging?*

Ik denk dat de socialistische beweging veel leert van milieubewegingen. Maar tegelijkertijd moeten wij ook bereid zijn om te argumenteren dat dit een systeemcrisis is. En we moeten zeggen dat we die alleen kunnen oplossen door een nieuwe relatie te ontwikkelen tussen mens en natuur, een fundamenteel andere productiewijze. Dat is altijd een belangrijke socialistische eis geweest. Dat klinkt natuurlijk als een heel maximalistisch programma, maar er staat nu zoveel op het spel dat je niet serieus overkomt als je geen maximalistisch programma hebt. Niemand gelooft dat de klimaatcrisis opgelost kan worden door je afval te scheiden.

*Een van de dingen die belangrijk zijn aan je boek is dat je de arbeidersklasse centraal stelt in je betoog, vooral in het laatste hoofdstuk over William Morris en het idee van een democratische planeconomie. Kun je tot slot daar iets over zeggen?*

Het is een onderwerp waar we vroeger niet zo expliciet over spraken omdat het te radicaal of utopisch klinkt. Maar deze kwestie kan niet meer worden ontweken. We moeten het hebben over de manier waarop we de wereld kunnen inrichten. Zoals John Bellamy Foster zegt, is News From Nowhere van William Morris niet alleen een klassieke socialistische utopie, maar ook duidelijk een milieu-utopie.

Voor Morris zijn die twee zaken onlosmakelijk met elkaar verbonden. Zijn marxisme is nogal eigenaardig, maar hij komt wel tot de kern van het probleem als hij zegt dat we het moeten hebben over de manier waarop mensen zich verhouden tot de natuur. Dat is namelijk door middel van arbeid. Hoe we werken heeft verregaande consequenties voor ons vermogen om de wereld vorm te geven. Hij biedt een visie op een socialistische toekomst waarin mensen op een andere manier leven en werken, waarbij de kwestie van planning centraal staat.

Ik zei al dat in Australi het land werd beheerd volgens een hele serie gebruiken en tradities. De visie van Morris komt neer op een bewuster beheer van het land, een proces waarbij de werkende bevolking democratisch en collectief beslist wat ze willen maken, gebruiken en produceren. Zodra je dit als mogelijkheid gaat zien, wordt het klimaatprobleem veel minder lastig. We weten wat we moeten doen om klimaatverandering te stoppen.

We weten dat we kolenmijnen moeten sluiten. We weten dat we moeten stoppen met fossiele brandstoffen. We weten dat we technologien hebben waarmee we in theorie geweldige dingen kunnen doen. Het probleem is dat het kapitalisme dat onmogelijk maakt. Dus als we democratisch en collectief kunnen besluiten wat we moeten doen, biedt dat eindeloze mogelijkheden.

In het boek citeer ik een rapport van het IMF, waarin economen het hebben over walvissen die grote hoeveelheden CO 2 in hun lichaam opnemen. Als walvissen sterven, brengen ze die CO 2 naar de bodem van de oceaan. Zo spelen ze een belangrijke rol in het voorkomen van CO 2 -uitstoot. Wat stelt het IMF voor om walvissen te beschermen? Ze willen daarvoor vaststellen wat een walvis waard is, zodat ze dan via de markt de walvissen kunnen beschermen. Dat klinkt absurd, maar dat is de redenering die zoveel gevestigde beleidsmakers volgen als het over klimaat gaat.

Als jij of ik zagen dat een walvis in moeilijkheden verkeerde, zouden we geen markt optuigen. We zouden hem weer het water in duwen. Als je ophoudt markten te creren voor alles wat mensen doen, komt de toekomst in beeld. We hebben nog een lange weg te gaan naar een arbeidersdemocratie en een planeconomie. Maar ik denk wel dat de beweging als geheel het hierover moet gaan hebben.

Een langere versie van dit interview verscheen oorspronkelijk in het Engels op Socialistworker.co.uk.
*
Jeff Sparrow*
_Crimes against nature: Capitalism and Global Heating_
*Scribe Publications 2021 / 240 pagina’s


*https://socialisme.nu/kapitalistisch...gen-de-natuur/

----------


## Revisor

*Analyse*

VN-organisaties trekken aan alarmbel

*Miljoenen lijden honger terwijl voor miljarden aan voedsel op stortplaatsen terechtkomt*

_IPS / Thalif Deen_ . 25 augustus 2022



*Terwijl de wereld worstelt met een knoert van een hongercrisis en torenhoge voedselprijzen, wordt nog steeds meer dan een derde van de voedselproductie verspild. ‘Voedselverspilling en -verlies zijn morele kwesties.’*

De onheilspellende waarschuwingen blijven non-stop komen: sommige van ‘s werelds ontwikkelingslanden, voornamelijk in Afrika en Azi, stevenen af op massale hongersnood. Het Wereldvoedselprogramma (WFP) waarschuwde vorige week dat maar liefst 828 miljoen mensen elke nacht met honger naar bed gaan. Het aantal mensen met acute voedselonzekerheid sinds 2019 enorm is gestegen – van 135 miljoen naar 345 miljoen. Een totaal van 50 miljoen mensen in 45 landen balanceren op de rand van hongersnood.

En dan is er deze wrede paradox: het Amerikaanse ministerie van landbouw schat dat er jaarlijks maar liefst 161 miljard dollar aan voedsel wordt gedumpt op stortplaatsen in de Verenigde Staten alleen al.

 Nu de wereldeconomie echter wankelt door de pandemie, is de kloof tussen behoeften en financiering groter dan ooit tevoren.
Het voedseltekort wordt verergerd door de verminderde aanvoer van tarwe en graan uit Oekrane en Rusland als gevolg van het aanhoudende conflict, plus de impact van de klimaatcrisis en de naween van de drie jaar durende covid-19-pandemie.

Terwijl de behoeften torenhoog zijn, hebben de beschikbare middelen een dieptepunt bereikt. Het WFP zegt dat het 22,2 miljard dollar nodig heeft om nog dit jaar 152 miljoen mensen te kunnen helpen. Nu de wereldeconomie echter wankelt door de pandemie, is de kloof tussen behoeften en financiering groter dan ooit tevoren.
*
Kantelpunt*

In 2019 exporteerden Rusland en Oekrane samen meer dan een kwart (25,4 procent) van de tarwe in de wereld, volgens het Observatory of Economic Complexity (OEC).

*Danielle Nierenberg*, president en oprichter van denktank Food Tank, legt uit dat de hoeveelheid voedsel die in de wereld wordt verspild niet alleen een enorm milieuprobleem is. Als voedselverspilling een land was, zou het de op twee na grootste uitstoter van broeikasgassen zijn.

‘Maar voedselverspilling en voedselverlies zijn ook morele kwesties’, aldus Nierenberg. ‘Het is absurd voor mij dat er zoveel voedsel wordt verspild of verloren gaat door een gebrek aan infrastructuur, slechte beleidsvorming of marketingregels die vereisen dat voedsel wordt weggegooid als het niet aan bepaalde normen voldoet.’

Dat is vooral cynisch nu we te maken hebben met een wereldwijde voedselcrisis – niet alleen vanwege de Russische agressie tegen Oekrane, maar vanwege meerdere conflicten over de hele wereld.

 ‘We kunnen dit probleem oplossen en we hebben de kennis. We moeten het alleen implementeren.’
‘We hebben het afgelopen decennium goed werk verricht door bewustzijn te creren rond voedselverspilling, maar we hebben niet genoeg gedaan om beleidsmakers daadwerkelijk te overtuigen om concrete actie te ondernemen. Dit is het moment voor de wereld om het probleem van voedselverspilling aan te pakken, vooral omdat we de oplossingen kennen en veel ervan niet duur zijn’, zegt ze.

Betere regelgeving rond houdbaarheidsdata, boetes voor bedrijven die te veel verspillen, betere dataverzameling rond voedselverspilling, meer infrastructuur en praktische innovaties die boeren helpen,…

‘En er zijn nog meer oplossingen. We kunnen dit probleem oplossen – en we hebben de kennis. We moeten het alleen implementeren’, zegt Nierenberg.

*Voedsel op de stortplaats*

Professor *David McCoy*, volksgezondheidsexpert aan de Universiteit van de Verenigde Naties, vertelt aan de redactie over het wrange beeld van voedsel dat op stortplaatsen wordt gedumpt terwijl hongersnood en voedselonzekerheid toenemen. Alleen al in de VS wordt de verspilling geschat op 30 tot 40 procent van de voedselvoorziening.

 ‘Machtige actoren hebben er alle belang bij om de status quo te handhaven.’
Hij wijst echter ook op de ecologische schade die wordt veroorzaakt door de dominante vormen van voedselproductie. Die zal op termijn de voedselcrisis alleen maar verergeren.
Lees ook Wereld krijgt honger maar niet onder controle

‘De noodzaak van een radicale en grootschalige transformatie naar de manier waarop we voedsel produceren, verdelen en consumeren, wordt al jaren erkend. Maar machtige actoren – met name private financile instellingen en de gigantische oligopolistische bedrijven die enorme winsten maken uit de landbouw- en voedselsectoren – hebben er alle belang bij om de status quo te handhaven. Hun weerstand tegen verandering moet worden overwonnen als we een verdere verslechtering van de honger en ecologische crises willen voorkomen’, waarschuwt hij. 

*Speculatie en winstbejag*

*Frederic Mousseau*, directeur van onderzoekscentrum Oakland Institute, vertelt dat volgens de Voedsel- en Landbouworganisatie (FAO) de wereldwijde voedselproductie en -voorraden in 2022 op historisch hoge niveaus staan, met slechts een lichte krimp in vergelijking met 2021.

‘De torenhoge voedselprijzen dit jaar zijn eerder te wijten aan speculatie en winstbejag dan aan de oorlog in Oekrane. Het is schandalig dat het WFP vanwege speculatie zijn hulpoperaties over de hele wereld heeft moeten uitbreiden, terwijl het ook meer geld moet inzamelen omdat de kosten van het verstrekken van voedselhulp overal zijn gestegen’, zegt hij.

 Tegelijkertijd kondigden de grootste voedselbedrijven recordwinsten aan van in totaal miljarden dollars.
Mousseau wijst erop dat de kosten van het WFP alleen al in West-Afrika met 136 miljoen dollar stegen vanwege de hoge voedsel- en brandstofprijzen. Tegelijkertijd kondigden de grootste voedselbedrijven recordwinsten aan van in totaal miljarden dollars.

Louis Dreyfus Company en Bunge Ltd hebben dit jaar tot dusverre respectievelijk 82,5 procent en 15 procent winst gemaakt. Cargill boekte een omzetstijging van 23 procent. De winsten van een handvol voedselbedrijven die de wereldmarkten domineren, bedragen dit jaar al meer dan 10 miljard dollar – de helft van de 22 miljard dollar die het WFP nodig heeft om te voorzien in de voedselbehoeften van 345 miljoen mensen in 82 landen.
*
Graanschepen uit Oekrane*

Op een persconferentie in Istanbul bood VN-secretaris-generaal *Antonio Guterres* een sprankeltje hoop toen hij op 20 augustus aan verslaggevers vertelde dat meer dan 650.000 ton graan en ander voedsel al op weg is naar markten over de hele wereld.

‘Het andere onderdeel van dit pakket is de onbelemmerde toegang tot de wereldmarkten van Russisch voedsel en kunstmest, die niet onderhevig zijn aan sancties’, aldus Guterres. Hij wees erop dat het belangrijk is dat alle overheden en de private sector samenwerken om ze op de markt te brengen. Zonder kunstmest in 2022, zei hij, is er in 2023 misschien niet genoeg voedsel.

Meer voedsel en kunstmest uit Oekrane en Rusland halen is van cruciaal belang om de grondstoffenmarkten verder te kalmeren en de prijzen voor consumenten te verlagen

‘We staan aan het begin van een veel langer proces, maar het potentieel van deze cruciale overeenkomst is al duidelijk’, aldus de VN-secretaris-generaal.


https://www.mo.be/analyse/miljoenen-...en-terechtkomt

----------


## Revisor

*Nederland blijkt spil te zijn in de wereldwijde export van plasticafval naar niet-westerse landen*

Nieuwsredactie 9 september 2022



Onderzoek van Plastic Soup Foundation heeft aangetoond dat het kleine Nederland een grote rol speelt in de schimmige handel in plasticafval. Zo was ons land in 2021 EU’s grootste exporteur van plasticafval naar niet-OESO-landen.

Ook wereldwijd zijn we een grote speler; alleen Japan en de VS exporteerden in 2021 ng meer plasticafval naar landen in het mondiale zuiden. Per hoofd van de bevolking is Nederland zelfs wereldleider; ons land verscheept het meeste plasticafval van het rijke deel van de wereld naar landen die dat afval niet correct kunnen verwerken.
*
Neokoloniaal schandaal*

China zette op 1 januari 2018 de wereld flink op z’n kop met een verbod op de import van plasticafval. Opeens moest het rijke westen er dus ergens anders mee naartoe. Sindsdien verschuift deze handel naar steeds kwetsbaarder landen, die niet over de juiste infrastructuur beschikken om dat afval goed te verwerken. Waar de bulk van het plasticafval voorheen naar China ging, gaat die nu vooral naar landen in Zuidoost-Azi zoals Indonesi, Thailand, Vietnam en Maleisi.

In deze landen wordt ruim de helft van dat afval _mismanaged_, en in Indonesi geldt dat zelfs voor 83% ervan. Het wordt in de open lucht gestort en ongecontroleerd verbrand. Daarbij komen schadelijke stoffen, restanten plastic en microplastics vrij die de akkers en oppervlaktewateren vervuilen en niet alleen het milieu maar ook de gezondheid van de lokale bevolking aantasten.

Boven op de legale export komen nog de illegale exportstromen. Naar de omvang daarvan kunnen we alleen maar gissen. Wel is duidelijk dat die sinds 2018 enorm zijn toegenomen en gepaard gaan met veel criminele activiteiten, waarvoor Interpol twee jaar geleden al waarschuwde.
*
Ondanks regelgeving exporteert Nederland alleen maar meer*

Ondanks de bestaande wet- en regelgeving, zoals de _EU Waste Shipment Directive_ en het Verdrag van Bazel, dat per 1 januari 2021 verder is aangescherpt, neemt de export naar kwetsbare landen opmerkelijk genoeg alleen maar toe. In 2021 was er zelfs sprake van meer dan een verdubbeling ten opzichte van 2020.

Nederland was in 2021 ’s werelds grootste exporteur van plasticafval naar Indonesi. Van de totale export van plasticafval van ruim 200 miljoen kilo ging er bijna 70 miljoen kilo naar Indonesi en bijna 64 miljoen kilo naar Vietnam.
*
Onderzoeksmethode*

Voor dit onderzoek heeft Plastic Soup Foundation zich gebaseerd op de UN COMTRADE-database, waarin gedetailleerde informatie over im- en exporten staat zoals aangeleverd door bijna 200 staten en/of regio’s. Specifiek onder de loep genomen is de rol die Nederland in de internationale plasticafvalhandel speelt.

Uit de data van de UN COMTRADE kan helaas niet worden opgemaakt wat de reden is voor de toegenomen export van Nederland naar landen zoals Indonesi.
*
Rapport*

Vrijdag 9 september verschijnt het rapport over dit onderzoek getiteld _Een neokoloniaal plasticschandaal: Nederland speelt hoofdrol in internationale handel in plasticafval_.


*Download het rapport hier**.*


*Oproep tot totaalverbod*

Plastic Soup Foundation is van mening dat de export van plasticafval naar landen buiten de EU helemaal aan banden moet worden gelegd. Met name Nederland zou – als grootste doorvoerhaven van plasticafval – daarin zijn verantwoordelijkheid moeten nemen.

Voormalig staatssecretaris Van Veldhoven (D66) pleitte al op de G20 in juni 2019 om te stoppen met deze export. Ze zei toen: ‘Westerse landen zouden geen plasticafval meer moeten exporteren. Niet naar Maleisi, niet naar Indonesi, nergens heen. Wij moeten ons eigen plasticafval zelf kunnen verwerken, in plaats van het per boot naar andere delen van de wereld te sturen. Hier moeten we in internationaal verband afspraken over maken.’

We zijn inmiddels ruim drie jaar verder en het is de hoogste tijd dat Nederland dit goede voornemen uitvoert en zich daar binnen de Europese Commissie hard voor maakt. Zolang de export van plasticafval naar landen als Indonesi voortduurt, zadelen we andere landen op met ons afvalprobleem en kijken we weg van de gevolgen, en dat is een vorm van exploitatie die veel weg heeft van neokolonialisme.

*Speciale World Cleanup Day*

Om de gevolgen van de export van al ons wegwerpplastic naar landen als Indonesi zichtbaar te maken en om de plaatselijke bevolking een handje te helpen, is het motto van World Cleanup Day deze 17e september: _Not in Our Backyard_.

Met gesponsorde opruimacties van de Nederlandse deelnemers wordt dit jaar het werk van de jonge activiste Aeshnina Azzahra Aqilani (Nina) van de milieu-organisatie Ecoton op Oost-Java en van Plastic Soup Foundation in Nederland gesteund.


– Uitgelichte afbeelding ontleend aan persbericht Plastic Soup Foundation



https://krapuul.nl/nederland-blijkt-...sterse-landen/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Ik vind het zonde van het zo belanrijke onderwerp - 'plastic in het milieu' - dat het onder de nogal egocentrische titel "mijn verhaal" staat. Alsof alles om jou zou draaien en niet om de ellende. Het is niet "jouw verhaal", maar een drama op wereldschaal met onderzoek van anderen. Je had dit artikel ook perfect in de eveneens door jou gestarte topic *'Stop het dumpen van plastic in het paradijs!'* kunnen plaatsen. Maar goed, fijn en mooi dat het jou, *netals mij bezighoudt*. Zonde dat het echter in een topic staat waar over van alles en nog wat "gediscussieerd" wordt, zodat er na dit zo belangrijk artikel over de export van plastic afval bijvoorbeeld een artikel over discriminatie van moslims wordt geplaatst. Daarmee verziek je het zo belangrijke onderwerp en reduceer je dat tot zoiets als "kijk mij eens". Ik maak voor ieder belangrijk onderwerp een speciale topic met een titel die recht doet aan het hoofdartikel. Heb je trouwens je donatie al gedaan op deze site?





.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
O.a. dit :




> Eigenlijk is het westen n grote martelunie die de wereldgemeenschap martelt. Vrijwel alle landen in de wereld waar gemarteld wordt, is dat door of in opdracht van het westen. Na elke openbaring gaat het gewoon door. Die hele openbaring en spijtbetuigingen stellen totaal niets voor.
> 
> Het is gewoon nog afschuwelijker dan ik dacht. Elke keer weer zakt de westerse wereld weer een trapje lager in de menselijke geschiedenis van wreedheid.
> 
> Ik kan nu beter de daden van jihadisten en zo te plaatsen.



En dan heb je nog het lef om over generaliseren van anderen te klagen. Bovenstaande quote is jouw verhaal. Een verhaal van haat, hokjesdenken, eigen volk, nationalisme. Je bestrijdt dat wat je zelf bent. Je hebt een hekel aan jezelf.



.

----------


## Revisor

> .
> O.a. dit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En dan heb je nog het lef om over generaliseren van anderen te klagen. Bovenstaande quote is jouw verhaal. Een verhaal van haat, hokjesdenken, eigen volk, nationalisme. Je bestrijdt dat wat je zelf bent. Je hebt een hekel aan jezelf.
> 
> 
> ...



Je blijft als een imbeciel reageren. 

Hoe wil je staten typeren/classificeren als ze als beleid hebben om moslims anaal te martelen, moslims via hun anus door de blender gegooide voedsel toe te dienen, moslims door honden te laten verkrachten etc... Hele netwerken c.q. infrastructuur door Europa, Afrika, Azie op te zetten om moslims te martelen. Want daar ging het citaat over.

Hoe wil jij zulke misdaden typeren? Hoe wil jij zulke landen typeren?

Ezel.

En hier toon je weer aan dat je niet kunt discussieren. Waarom haal je dat citaat in deze topic aan? Wat heeft dit met deze topic te maken? Dat ik het westen van nature haat en dat alles wat ik plaats dus niet waar is, of minder waar is? 

Wat jij niet begrijpt ondanks dat ik het je al 1000 keer gezegd heb, ik haat geen westerse mensen, ik haat de misdaden die landen plegen, westers of niet westers. En helaas, westerse landen zijn de grootste misdadigers die de afgelopen eeuw, mischien wel in de geschiedenis, op ongekende schaal onze aarde en leefmilieu vernietigen, die miljoenen mensen hebben afgeslacht, die tientallen landen onderdrukken, 1000den belangrijke mensen in 3de wereld landen beleidsmatig hebben vermoord en zo kan ik een bibliotheek vullen met al die misdaden etc..... 

Ik zal altijd tegen deze misdaden ageren. Dit zijn urgente wereldproblemen die het westen veroorzaakt. Zwijgen is toestaan.

Jij met je ezelstrots houdt er niet van dat de waarheid over misdadige westerse landen wordt geopenbaard omdat je als imbeciel jezelf vereenzelvigd met westerse landen en hun misdadige beleid.

Misschien kun je er niet tegen dat je wereldbeeld van het goede liefdevolle humanistische westen onderuit wordt gehaald. Als je wereldbeeld wegvalt raak je in paniek want je hebt geen houvast meer, dan ga je maar liever trollen dan een nieuwe alternatieve wereldbeeld die op feiten is gestoeld te scheppen.

Als Nederland een mens zou zijn geweest zou ik Nederland levenslang geven voor haar misdadige plasticvervuiling in de 3de wereld landen.

----------


## Revisor

Het Zuiden krijgt de zwaarste klappen, het Noorden moet actie ondernemen


*Tijd om onze historische verantwoordelijkheid recht in de ogen te kijken*

_Aaron Van Poecke_ . 13 september 2022



*De enorme hittegolf die afgelopen maanden Pakistan en India teisterde, toont opnieuw hoe ernstig de klimaatcrisis nu al is. De toekomst oogt nog grimmiger als we de CO2-uitstoot niet drastisch inperken. Maar wie moet de meeste verantwoordelijkheid opnemen?, vraagt milieuwetenschapper Aaron Van Poecke zich af.

* 14 mei 2022, Jacobabad, Pakistan. De thermometer toont een temperatuur van 51◦C. Meer dan een miljard mensen in India en Pakistan gaan dan al meer dan twee maanden gebukt onder een recordbrekende hittegolf, met temperaturen wekenlang en soms ver boven de 40◦C. India kende zijn warmste maand maart sinds het begin van de metingen, Delhi noteert zijn nieuwe hoogst gemeten temperatuur ooit op 49◦C.
Naast de tientallen tot honderden dodelijke slachtoffers daalde de tarweoogst met 10 tot 35 procent en kwam er een exportverbod, viel de elektriciteit in verschillende regios in Pakistan en India urenlang uit en droogden de waterreservoirs op. Een hittegolf die ons maar een glimp gaf van wat de regio te wachten staat in de komende decennia, zegt klimaatwetenschapster Arpita Mondal van The Indian Institute of Technologyin Mumbai . 

*Allesbehalve rooskleurig*

Een hittegolf van dit kaliber was ooit een zeldzaam gegeven. Hoe dan ook zal 2022 waarschijnlijk nog n van de koelste jaren zijn die de regio de komende decennia zal meemaken.

 Volgens verschillende studies is de kans op zulke hittegolven vandaag de dag 30 tot 100 keer groter dan voor de industrile revolutie. De reden hiervoor is de toenemende concentratie CO2 en andere broeikasgassen in onze atmosfeer, voornamelijk veroorzaakt door de verbranding van fossiele brandstoffen. Naarmate die concentratie blijft toenemen, zal de intensiteit en frequentie van dergelijke hittegolven alleen maar blijven toenemen.

 Het te volgen pad om dergelijke rampscenarios af te wenden is al decennialang bekend.
Bovendien zijn bepaalde regios in het Zuiden van Azi vanwege hun vochtige klimaat extra kwetsbaar. Vanaf een bepaalde combinatie van hoge temperatuur en vochtigheid is het menselijk lichaam niet meer in staat zichzelf af te koelen en kunnen de gevolgen binnen enkele uren fataal zijn. Steden als Jacobabad benaderden deze bovengrens tijdens de hittegolf al akelig dicht. Het te volgen pad om dergelijke rampscenarios af te wenden is nochtans al decennialang bekend: de CO2-uitstoot moet drastisch naar beneden. *
Verantwoordelijkheid nemen*

De kernvraag blijft hoe dat pad te bewandelen, en vooral wie daarbij vooraan loopt. Bij het antwoorden op die vraag wordt er door het Globale Noorden maar wat graag gewezen naar dichtbevolkte gebieden als China en India, regios die zonder twijfel hun steentje zullen moeten bijdragen. Desondanks stoot de gemiddelde Chinees nog niet de helft uit van de gemiddelde Amerikaan, de gemiddelde Indir nog geen 13 procent.
Daarnaast berekende Jason Hickel dat het Globale Noorden historisch gezien verantwoordelijk is voor 92 procent van de klimaatcrisis, aangezien landen als Noord-Amerika en Duitsland decennialang systematisch veel meer hebben uitgestoten dan waar zij per inwoner recht op hadden. Het zuidelijk halfrond draagt in dat opzicht bitter weinig historische verantwoordelijkheid. 

*Overbevolking*

We zijn simpelweg met te veel, waarbij dan vooral naar Zuid-Azi en Afrika wordt gekeken, is die andere handige uitvlucht om toch maar geen doortastende maatregelen te moeten nemen. Los van het feit dat de bevolkingsgroei al jarenlang afneemt en de wereldpopulatie richting stagnatie evolueert, is die uitspraak naast goedkoop ook nog eens foutief.

 Landen als India en Pakistan liggen geenszins aan de basis van de klimaatcrisis, maar bevinden zich wel in de hoek waar de zwaarste klappen (zullen) vallen.
De _2000-Watts Society_ becijferde dat er per wereldburger jaarlijks 2000 Watt aan energie beschikbaar is, wat voldoende is om aan alle behoeften te voorzien zonder verlies van de huidige (westerse) levenskwaliteit. Evolueren naar die hoeveelheid is noodzakelijk om een duurzame en rechtvaardige globale samenleving te realiseren. Ter vergelijking: de VS zit op dit moment aan 12.000 Watt, West-Europa 6000, China 1500, India 1000 en Zuid-Afrika 500.

Onderzoekers berekenden voor de _Earth Overshoot Day_ dan weer dat er 5,1 aardes nodig zouden zijn als iedereen zou leven als de gemiddelde Amerikaan, voor een West-Europeaan schommelt dat rond de 3, China landt op een gemiddelde van 2,4 aardes, India dan weer op 0,8 en Pakistan op slechts 0,5.

 Volgens het Instituut voor Europees milieubeleid stoot de armste 90 procent van de wereldbevolking nipt meer uit dan de rijkste 10 procent en is die laatste groep in staat om de wereld op eigen houtje boven de 1,5◦C opwarming te hijsen. En u raadt het al, die groep woont over het algemeen niet in de gebieden die met de vinger gewezen worden inzake overbevolking.

 Landen als India en Pakistan liggen geenszins aan de basis van de klimaatcrisis, maar bevinden zich wel in de hoek waar de zwaarste klappen (zullen) vallen. Naast de levensgevaarlijke combinatie van hittegolven en een vochtig klimaat, is de regio gevoelig voor onder andere bosbranden en overstromingen en is nagenoeg niemand er verzekerd voor de gevolgen van dergelijk extreem weer.

 Ten slotte rapporteert het wetenschappelijk tijdschrift The Lancet nog dat 92 procent van de wereldwijde doden als gevolg van vervuiling zich bevinden in lage-inkomenslanden. *
Kop uit het zand*

Het meest recente rapport van het Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) vertelt ons dat elk moment waarop we niet drastisch ingrijpen een gemiste kans is. Tijd om onze kop uit het zand te halen en het non-proliferatieverdrag op fossiele brandstoffen, voorgedragen door meer dan 2500 wetenschappers, te realiseren: geen expansie van fossiele brandstofproductie, uitfasering van de bestaande en een rechtvaardige transformatie richting hernieuwbare energie.

Een reductie van 10 procent CO2-uitstoot per jaar is daarbij een uitdagende maar noodzakelijke start. Iedereen zal zijn steentje moeten bijdragen, maar de bovenstaande cijfers van zowel het heden als het verleden maken duidelijk dat het ene steentje wel wat meer mag wegen dan het andere. Het is tijd om onze historische verantwoordelijkheid recht in de ogen te kijken en ernaar te handelen.

 _Aaron Van Poecke heeft een bachelor wiskunde en master sterrenkunde van de KU Leuven en heeft onlangs een master milieuwetenschappen afgerond aan de Universiteit van Antwerpen.


_https://www.mo.be/opinie/tijd-om-onz...ogen-te-kijken

----------


## mrz

Ja leuk die CO2,

Maar methaan etc afval van de dierenveeteeltindustrie schijnt erger voor klimaat te zijn..

Evenals het lachgas dat vrijkomt bij gebruik kunstmest waardoor bodembacterien dat gaan produceren (overschot stikstof)

Dus de westerse vleesconsumptie is nu grootste probleem.....!

De oplossing is dus juist niet "lachen" om verstokte vleeseters die de evidente problemen van vlees eten "weglachen"... (...)

https://www.veganrevolutie.nl/vleesi...%20-%204662058

----------


## Revisor

Foto: Nick Saltmarsh, Flickr / CC BY 2.0 (More information about the rights of this work, see below article)

IPS

*Europa verspilt meer voedsel dan het importeert

*De EU verspilt meer voedsel dan ze importeert, stelt een nieuw rapport. Maatregelen tegen de verspilling worden onvermijdelijk om de stijgende voedselprijzen te drukken, zeggen veertig organisaties.

dinsdag 20 september 2022 16:14 

Vorig jaar importeerde de Europese Unie bijna 138 miljoen ton aan landbouwproducten, goed voor 150 miljard euro. Maar tegelijk wordt in Europa jaarlijks naar schatting 153,5 miljoen ton voedsel verspild, blijkt uit een rapport van de milieuorganisatie Feedback EU.
*
Boerderijen*

Dat cijfer is bijna het dubbele van eerdere schattingen, dankzij betere gegevens over de voedselverspilling op boerderijen. De officile Europese cijfers over voedselverspilling houden onvoldoende rekening met die verliezen, zegt Feedback EU.

Volgens het rapport gaat momenteel ongeveer een vijfde de voedselproductie in de EU verloren. De verspilling kost bedrijven en gezinnen in de EU zon 143 miljard euro per jaar en veroorzaakt minstens 6 procent van de totale uitstoot van broeikasgassen in de EU. Door de voedselverspilling in de EU te halveren tegen 2030 kan volgens het rapport 4,7 miljoen hectare landbouwgrond worden bespaard.

In een gezamenlijke verklaring roepen 43 organisaties uit 20 EU-landen de EU daarom op om met wettelijk bindende doelstellingen te komen die de verspilling met de helft verminderen tegen 2030. Bij de ondertekenaars zijn onder meer Europees Milieubureau (EEB), Zero Waste Europe en Too Good to Go.
*
Schandaal*

Naar verwachting zal de Commissie dit jaar nog met een voorstel komen voor wettelijk bindende doelstellingen, dat volgend jaar wet zou moeten worden. Als dat wordt aangenomen, zal dit de eerste wetgeving in zijn soort ter wereld zijn.

In een tijd van hoge voedselprijzen en enorme levensduurte is het een schandaal dat de EU potentieel meer voedsel weggooit dan het importeert, zegt Frank Mechielsen, De EU heeft nu een enorme kans om wettelijk bindende doelen vast te leggen om det voedselverspilling van boer tot bord te halveren tegen 2030. Zo kan ze tegelijk de klimaatverandering aanpakken en de voedselzekerheid verbeteren.

Volgens Mechielsen is het van groot belang dat de doelstellingen ook verspilling op boerderijen, in de voedselverwerking en bij servicefirmas aanpakken. Als de EU de doelstellingen enkel beperkt tot de detailhandel en bij de consument, blijkt uit ons rapport dat 48 tot 76 procent van de totale voedselverspilling in de EU ongemoeid zou worden gelaten, zegt hij._

Foto: Nick Saltmarsh, Flickr / CC BY 2.0


_https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...et-importeert/_
_

----------


## mrz

Hmnmm...

Als veeboer zou ik gewoon in mijn recht gaan staan...

https://www.rijksoverheid.nl/onderwe...dbouwsubsidies

En de overheid zou misschien serieus moeten kijken hoe een veeboer gewassen zou kunnen gaan telen mochten ze dat willen.

Maar dat wil de overheid misschien helemaal niet..... Omdat als mensen de 16% van totale voedsel uit vlees eten we allemaal dat iets minder doen er zooooveel eten overblijft dat overheid misschien denkt laten we "huizen" bouwen op de boerengrond... Als er minder vlees gekweekt wordt blijft meer voedsel voor de mens over. namelijk.... Voedsel voor miljarden...

Waar de boeren dan echt geen zin in hebben dat begrijp ik ook wel!!! (hun land afstaan voor huizenbouw)

!!!!

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Hmnmm...
> 
> Als veeboer zou ik gewoon in mijn recht gaan staan...
> 
> https://www.rijksoverheid.nl/onderwe...dbouwsubsidies
> 
> En de overheid zou misschien serieus moeten kijken hoe een veeboer gewassen zou kunnen gaan telen mochten ze dat willen.
> 
> Maar dat wil de overheid misschien helemaal niet..... Omdat als mensen de 16% van totale voedsel uit vlees eten we allemaal dat iets minder doen er zooooveel eten overblijft dat overheid misschien denkt laten we "huizen" bouwen op de boerengrond... Als er minder vlees gekweekt wordt blijft meer voedsel voor de mens over. namelijk.... Voedsel voor miljarden...
> ...


Mee eens mrz : 

Minder vleees ten gunste van gewassen (of bos)

Gn grond van boeren voor woningbouw



.

----------


## Revisor

Beeld Brechtje Rood
*
Grenzen aan de groei*

*Twijfel aan economische groei kruipt nu ook de gevestigde orde binnen. Wat is het alternatief?*

Ongebreideld produceren en consumeren heeft klimaatverandering en verlies van biodiversiteit aangejaagd. De vanzelfsprekendheid van economische groei staat daarom steeds vaker ter discussie. 

*Esther Bijlo* 27 september 2022, 08:00

Koning Willem-Alexander legde vorige week in de Troonrede de vinger op de zere plek. Niemand kan voorspellen hoe de wereld eruitziet als de kinderen van nu zelf kinderen hebben. Maar het zal anders zijn, want onze huidige manier van leven stuit op economische, sociale en ecologische grenzen. Dat vergt een andere economie en arbeidsmarkt.

Dat groei niet per se meer het antwoord op problemen is, begint door te dringen tot de mensen die erover gaan. De Troonrede volgt op een opmerkelijke mijlpaal in politiek Den Haag, vlak voor de zomer. Het woord krimp viel. Klimaatverandering, de stikstofcrisis en vieze lucht dwingen het vierde kabinet Rutte in te grijpen in luchtvaart en landbouw. Niet langer staat groei voorop, deze sectoren moeten juist kleiner. Tien procent minder vluchten vanaf Schiphol, een kleinere veestapel: het is de enige manier om de leefomgeving gezond te krijgen, werd in juni duidelijk. Nederland loopt tegen de grenzen van de groei aan, moest zelfs de liberale VVD erkennen. 
Maar het is nog moeilijk economische groei ter discussie te stellen. Dat blijkt nu, drie maanden na die mijlpaal. Schiphol wil een miljard euro investeren in een nieuwe terminal, lekte onlangs uit. Die moet de capaciteit van de luchthaven juist uitbreiden. Rond stikstof is de werkelijkheid net zo weerbarstig. De zomer is opgegaan aan harde boerenprotesten en smeekbedes om de doelen en maatstaven aan te passen. Boerenorganisaties pleiten voor innovaties die forse vermindering van de productie van vlees en zuivel onnodig zouden maken. 
*
De eerste reactie is pijn*

Het pleiten voor krimp blijkt zo een pad vol voetangels en klemmen. De eerste reactie is pijn, dit gaat zeer doen. Het anders zoals de Koning het noemt, hoeft niet slechter te zijn, maar dat is wel de angst. Ondanks die vrees neemt in de wereld de twijfel toe of economische groei wel samengaat met het leefbaar houden van de planeet. Groei, gedreven door fossiele brandstoffen en het exploiteren van de natuur, heeft de opwarming en de ecologische crisis immers veroorzaakt. De vraag of dat wel zo door kan gaan begint door te dringen tot de gevestigde belangen. Discussie hierover is niet langer het terrein van linkse activisten of idealistische natuurliefhebbers.

Zo concludeerde het wetenschappelijke klimaatpanel IPCC dit voorjaar dat meteen de consumptie omlaag zou moeten om de uitstoot van CO2 bijtijds te beperken. Op dit gladde ijs had het panel zich nog niet zo duidelijk begeven. Het ecologische zusje van het IPCC, het IPBES, zette onlangs ook de problematische kant van economische groei op de agenda. Het zette verschillende economische modellen op een rijtje, waaronder ook n gebaseerd op degrowth. Zon ontgroei-model, oftewel bewuste krimp van de economie, is een optie om de biodiversiteitscrisis te keren, stond in het door 139 landen goedgekeurde rapport.

Het is allemaal nog voorzichtig  de wetenschappers waken er wel voor om beleid te gaan dicteren. Het zijn signalen dat het debat verandert. Dat is ook te zien op de site van het World Economic Forum (WEF). Daar staat prominent de vraag Kan de economie voor eeuwig groeien?. Tijdens de jaarlijkse WEF-praatsessie in Davos over de toestand in de wereld, zijn gevestigde bedrijfsbelangen en Westerse regeringsleiders dominant aanwezig. Geen revolutionair gezelschap, economische groei zit in hun DNA. Toch krijgen ze voor de voeten geworpen dat het oplossen van de grote planeetproblemen ertoe kan leiden dat mensen in rijke landen anders gaan eten, in kleinere huizen gaan wonen en minder gaan rijden en reizen. Dat is al iets concreter dan wat de koning zei: anders kan ook betekenen minder of kleiner.

Aanhangers van groene groei horen niet graag de woorden minder of krimp. Het staat in menig regeringsplan, de omvangrijke Green Deal van de Europese Unie rust erop. Het bedrijfsleven propageert juist economische groei omwille van duurzaamheid. De economie kan best groeien op een duurzame manier, op hernieuwbare energie als zon en wind in plaats van op fossiele brandstoffen. 
*
De welvaart van morgen begint vandaag*

Het is ook het uitgangspunt van Rutte IV. Dit voorjaar maakte het kabinet bekend 5 miljard uit te trekken voor duurzame economische groei en toekomstige welvaart, via het Nationaal Groeifonds. De toelichting van minister Micky Adriaansens van economische zaken en klimaat, benadrukte het belang van groei. Om dat te betalen hebben we economische groei nodig. Het Nationaal Groeifonds maakt die duurzame groei mogelijk: de welvaart van morgen begint vandaag.

Het klinkt optimistisch, volgens de ontgroeiers is dit een dwaalspoor. Het geloof in groene groei steunt volledig op de aanname dat de economie tegelijk kan groeien en de uitstoot van broeikasgassen en andere vervuiling kan dalen. Ontkoppeling, heet dat in jargon. De belofte dat het samen kan gaan  het bruto binnenlands product (bbp) verhogen en tegelijk de uitstoot radicaal verlagen  berust vooralsnog op drijfzand, stelt de Brusselse denktank Bruegel. Het is al wel zo dat de wereldeconomie harder groeit dan de emissies. Tussen 1990 en 2016 was er per jaar 1,8 procent minder uitstoot nodig per euro of dollar van het bbp. Maar om de doelen van het Parijse klimaatakkoord te halen, zou dat getal per jaar met gemiddeld 9 procent moeten dalen tot 2050. De Europese Unie is al beter op weg. Die kon met 3,4 procent minder emissies toch groeien. Maar ook deze prestatie ligt nog ver af van de minus 9,4 procent per jaar die de EU zou moeten scoren tot 2050. 
*
________________

Er is eerder gewaarschuwd*

Twijfel aan oneindige economische groei is verre van nieuw. Al in 1972 verscheen het bekende _The Limits to Growth_, _De grenzen aan de groei_. Onderzoekers van het Massachusetts Institute of Technology spiegelden de wereld toen voor dat continue groei van de economie en de bevolking hulpbronnen zodanig zou uitputten dat *de wereldeconomie in 2070 op een ineenstorting afstevent*. Het was n van de eerste pogingen om de sociale en milieu-effecten van de industrialisatie in kaart te brengen.

Het heftige signaal viel niet overal in vruchtbare aarde. *Doemdenken, was een overheersende reactie*. De economie is misschien niet bepaald schoon, maar dat is met technologie te fixen. De schade is te repareren, luidde de optimistische repliek.

In 1987 gaf de VN een belangrijk signaal met de studie _Our Common Future_ (onze gezamenlijke toekomst), beter bekend als het Brundtlandrapport, naar de toenmalige Noorse premier Gro Harlem Brundtland. Het is *een eerste oproep aan de wereld voor duurzame ontwikkeling*. De belangrijkste milieuproblemen zijn een gevolg van de armoede in het ene deel van de wereld en de niet duurzame productie en consumptie van het andere deel van de wereld, was de analyse.

Brundtland lanceerde een *definitie voor duurzaamheid*: Een ontwikkeling die tegemoetkomt aan de noden van het heden, zonder de mogelijkheden van toekomstige generaties om in hun behoeften te voorzien in het gedrang te brengen. 

Het is een immens gat, zien de onderzoekers. Waarmee ze niet willen pleiten voor krimp als oplossing. Ze houden het erop dat er veel meer klimaatinvesteringen nodig zijn en ook verandering van levensstijl, landschap, gedrag. Het anders uit de Troonrede dus. Dat kan dan wel uitmonden in lagere economische groei. Het is een soort agnostische benadering van groei: de wereld moet alles doen wat nodig is om de klimaatdoelen te halen en de biodiversiteit te herstellen. Of de economie dan ook nog groeit, is een uitkomst, geen doel. Dat zien we dan wel.

----------


## Revisor

*Actief draaien aan de economische knoppen*

De ontgroeiers stellen daarentegen dat actiever draaien aan de economische knoppen nodig is. Er bestaan veel misverstanden over deze stroming. Het klinkt als een geplande recessie. Goed voor het milieu misschien, maar die treft de lagere inkomens harder dan de rest. Er verandert zo bovendien niets aan de aansturing van de economie. Krimp betekent dan slechts minder, kariger, logisch dat daar niet zoveel enthousiasme voor bestaat. En heeft niet iedereen op de wereld recht op een koelkast? De ontgroei-benadering gaat er echter van uit dat met name de rijke landen ‘volgroeid’ zijn. Die zijn op een punt beland waar economische groei, in percentages van het bbp, niet langer per se het welzijn verhoogt. Dat blijkt ook uit studies. Neem Nederland. Na 1960 groeit het welzijn al niet meer gelijk op met de welvaart, blijkt uit ‘De kwetsbare welvaart van Nederland’. De druk op de omgeving nodig voor de groei van de Nederlandse rijkdom, neemt echter drastisch toe, zowel in Nederland als daarbuiten.

Landen in deze categorie zouden radicaal met fossiele brandstoffen en vervuilende activiteiten moeten stoppen. Dat is nog niet te doen voor alle landen in de wereld. Opkomende economien zijn nog ‘aan de beurt’ om hun welvaart te verhogen. Wat er nog aan uitstoot de lucht in moet de komende decennia, dat komt die landen toe en niet meer het rijke Westen, aldus deze stroming.

Dat klinkt logisch, maar er is ook kritiek op en die komt niet per definitie uit het rechtse kamp. Een opvallende stem is die van voormalige hoofdeconoom van de Wereldbank Branko Milanovic. Als je het idee van het eerlijker verdelen van de economische koek in de wereld consequent zou doorvoeren, dan vraag je de mensen in rijke, Westerse landen grote inkomensoffers, rekent hij voor. Stel dat je het gemiddelde inkomen per hoofd van de wereldbevolking bevriest – 17.000 dollar per jaar – maar het wordt eerlijker verdeeld. Van de inwoners van rijke landen heeft 86 procent meer dan dat inkomen. Aan die grote groep vragen genoegen te nemen met een veel lagere levensstandaard, dat is politieke zelfmoord, volgens Milanovic. Zo krijg je weinigen mee in klimaatbeleid.
*
Verandering in het Westen heeft gevolgen elders*

Andere kritiek gaat over de werking van de wereldeconomie. De coronacrisis veroorzaakte een plotselinge daling in consumptie door het Westen. Minder toerisme naar andere landen, aanvoer van producten lag stil. Die economische dip raakte de minder ontwikkelde landen hard. De wereldeconomie is zodanig geglobaliseerd dat het draaien aan een knop in het Westen meteen effect heeft elders in armere delen van de wereld. Dus hoe stellen ontgroeiers zich dat voor, veel minder consumeren hier, zonder juist inkomensschade elders te veroorzaken? Dat zou een onrealistische mate van planning van de economie vergen.

Al die disputen over wel of niet nog kunnen groeien om de planeet leefbaar te houden, leiden af van wat de wereld te doen staat, oordeelde het wetenschappelijke tijdschrift _Nature_ eerder dit jaar in een redactioneel commentaar. Er zijn grenzen aan de groei, zoals 50 jaar geleden al is opgeschreven, constateert _Nature_, maar er is geen tijd voor een stammenstrijd. Kijk naar de antwoorden die in de maak zijn. Zo wordt er, via de VN, voor het eerst gewerkt aan andere regels voor de bbp als maatstaf die meer recht doen aan welzijn en duurzaamheid en minder koersen op puur geld.

Een groep landen wacht daar niet op en heeft de Wellbeing Economy Governments opgericht. Nieuw-Zeeland, IJsland en Schotland willen af van het bbp als dominante factor voor overheidsbeleid. Zij willen hun besluiten laten leiden door het welzijn, dingen zoals gezondheid, gelijke kansen en de leefomgeving. De pijn van minder geld in de portemonnee kan zo samen gaan met een gezonder leven, beter onderwijs, een schonere omgeving. Nederland is nog niet zo ver maar kent sinds 2018 wel de monitor Brede Welvaart. Elk voorjaar is te zien hoe Nederland scoort op een dashboard vol indicatoren op het gebied van milieu, gezondheid en gelijkheid. De volgende stap is wat die andere landen doen: op basis daarvan geld uitgeven. Dan kan die ‘andere economie’ waar de koning het over heeft, van de grond komen.

*Grenzen aan de groei*

_Trouw_ maakt de komende weken een serie verhalen over de grenzen aan de groei. Die gaan over onder meer brede welvaart in Noord-Nederland, consuminderen om de druk op de planeet te verlichten en ondernemingen die werken voor een maatschappelijk doel in plaats van winst.


https://www.trouw.nl/duurzaamheid-ec...tief~b2ba5bbf/

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> *Grenzen aan de groei*
> 
> *Wat is het alternatief?*


Een Aristotelische benadering van de economie.

Wat is dat?

Een op behoeftes gebaseerde economie. Welke producten hebben we eigenlijk nodig? Dat is de eerste vraag.

----------


## Oiseau

Een economie die geen rekening tegelijk met mens, dieren natuur houdt is gewoon een ziekte.
De huidige economie zou ik benaderen als een ziekte en kost wat kost maar blijven groeien ziet in de DNA van een ziekte waarvan ik de naam niet ga noemen..

Een 24 uur economie afschaffen om te beginnen ( zieke economie = zieke maatschappij )

( verziekte maatschappijen = zieke Wereld)

----------


## mrz

Economie zou ecowelmie moeten gaan heten...

eco-wel-me.

Ik zorg wel voor de natuur.~!!!

----------


## Revisor

*Microplastics*

* Het bewijs stapelt zich op: het plastic in onze kleding maakt ons ziek*

 Door wegwerpmode krijgen we via de lucht en drinkwater steeds meer plastic binnen.Beeld ANP / EPA

Plasticdeeltjes in kleren maken ziek. Door wegwerpmode krijgen we via de lucht en drinkwater steeds meer plastic binnen.

*Tim van der Pal* en *Hannah van der Wurff* 1 november 2022, 15:48

Synthetisch materiaal veroorzaakt darmaandoeningen en chronische longontstekingen bij mensen die in de textielindustrie werken. Bewijs dat het plastic in kleding mensen ziek maakt, stapelt zich op. Ook consumenten krijgen steeds meer deeltjes binnen. Dat concludeert Plastic Soup Foundation in een rapport op basis van honderden wetenschappelijke artikelen.

Voorbeelden van textiel met plastic zijn polyester, nylon, viscose, lyocell, imitatiebont en -leer. “Ik denk constant aan dat polyester verkleedpakje van mijn dochter”, zegt Jeroen Dagevos van de Plastic Soup Foundation. “Als ze die gedragen heeft liggen de kledingslierten door het hele huis, zo werkt het met microplastics ook.”

Die plasticdeeltjes komen in eerste instantie in het water terecht. Uit onderzoek dat de Plastic Soup Foundation aanhaalt, blijkt dat meer dan 30 procent van alle microplastics (plastics kleiner dan 5 mm) in onze zeen en oceanen afkomstig is van synthetische kleding. Goedkope kleding slijt snel en is vaak gemaakt met textiel van plastic. Dat komt los tijdens wasbeurten. 
*
Wegwerpmode*

Dagevos wijt dat met name aan de opkomst van ‘wegwerpmode’ in de afgelopen twintig jaar. “Sinds 2000 is de textielindustrie wereldwijd gexplodeerd”, zegt Dagevos. “Kleding gaat steeds korter mee, het is een verdienmodel waardoor steeds meer plasticdeeltjes in het milieu komen.”

Die deeltjes krijgen we binnen via drinkwater, maar ook via de lucht die je dagelijks inademt. In een woonhuis zijn meer dan een derde van alle plasticdeeltjes in de lucht synthetische textielvezels, aldus het rapport van Plastic Soup Foundation. 
*
Plastic in de longen*

Met name kleine kinderen kunnen daar de dupe van zijn, zegt Barbro Melgert, adjunct hoogleraar Farmaceutische Immunologie aan de Rijksuniversiteit Groningen. Zij deed onderzoek naar het effect van nylon- en polyesterdeeltjes in nog groeiende long-structuren.

“Met name nylon microdeeltjes stoppen de groei van luchtwegen in een kweekbakje. Dit is duidelijk”, zegt Melgert. Uit haar onderzoek is nog niet duidelijk vanaf welke hoeveelheid microdeeltjes schadelijk zijn, “maar een deel van de werknemers in de textielfabrieken wordt er ziek van.” Ook is het zo dat kinderen die door het huis kruipen via de grond zes keer meer plastic deeltjes binnen kunnen krijgen dan volwassenen. “

Volgens Melgert moet nu onderzocht worden vanaf welke dosis de deeltjes schadelijk zijn. Ook wijst ze erop dat van veel andere soorten plastic in kleding, zoals viscose en lyocell, nog helemaal niet bekend is hoe ziekmakend ze zijn.


https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/het-...ziek~b82cdbf1/

----------


## Revisor

*Cop27: The dirty secret Europe is hiding at the climate summit*

_Grand declarations on tackling the climate emergency are sabotaged by a treaty from the 1990s that sees European nations held to ransom by the energy companies_

Middle East Eye – 16 November 2022

Europe’s dirtiest secret – one deterring it from seriously and rapidly tackling the climate emergency – is not being addressed this week at Cop27, the United Nations climate change conference hosted by Egypt.

Mention of the Energy Charter Treaty would expose how far western states, the biggest greenhouse gas polluters, are from being in a position to cut carbon emissions in half by 2030. Failure to do so sets the world on course for catastrophic global warming above 1.5C.

Whatever grand declarations they issue as the summit in Sharm el-Sheikh concludes this week, the reality is that European states effectively tied their hands for the foreseeable future by ratifying the energy treaty back in the 1990s. They have landed themselves with a massive financial burden if they try to cut emissions.

Europe would rather not admit it has made itself the prisoner of transnational energy corporations. The firms can hold member states to ransom for compensation, frustrating European efforts to significantly change energy policies for at least the next two decades.

The treaty’s stipulations help to explain why, despite years of climate pledges, the latest research shows fossil fuel emissions are set to hit a record high by the end of this year.

Antonio Guterres, the UN’s secretary-general, told world leaders at Cop27: “We are on a highway to climate hell with our foot on the accelerator. Our planet is fast approaching tipping points that will make climate chaos irreversible.”

The Energy Charter Treaty is one of the main drivers propelling Europe down that highway.

Further dissuading Europe from publicly addressing problems with the energy treaty is the fact that it would highlight tensions over energy policy with Russia that are at the root of the current Ukraine war.

It might even provide a crucial piece of the puzzle in trying to understand who was behind the sabotage of the two Nord Stream pipelines supplying Russian gas directly to Germany – and why. The pipelines were blown up by an unknown party or parties in October.

Instead, there continues to be a conspiracy of silence over the energy treaty and its effects. The failure to push for its abolition at Cop27 will undermine any declarations of progress on addressing the climate crisis.
*
Secret tribunals*

The Energy Charter Treaty came into being shortly after the collapse of the Soviet Union in 1991. Energy firms lobbied for its adoption to secure long-term investments exploiting fossil energy resources in the former Soviet Union, in case these newly independent states later switched their industries back to public ownership.

Corporations were given the right to sue any treaty member that changed its energy policy in ways that might harm their profits. Even if states pull out of the treaty, a sunset clause means they are still liable to loss claims for an additional 20 years. Hearings are made in secret at special international tribunals.

The European Union and individual European states, including the UK, are among the more than 50 states that have ratified the treaty. There has been mounting concern in Europe, however, at its impact on their plans for a green transition. Italy pulled out in 2015, and in a major development, Germany announced last week its intention to quit too. Spain, France, Poland and the Netherlands have threatened to follow.

Other contracting parties include Turkey, Japan and states in Central Asia.

Despite its obvious drawbacks, the treaty is being pushed aggressively at Africa, the Middle East, Latin America and Asia, with the promise of new energy investments. It will become harder to reduce these countries’ carbon emissions the moment they sign up.

The United States is an observer to the treaty but not subject to its provisions. Russia signed the treaty but never ratified it – nonetheless arbitrators at a special tribunal ruled that it is still liable.
*
Compensation suits*

Although the trade pact is a legacy of distrust stemming from the Cold War, energy corporations have repurposed it in recent years as a tool for obstructing European efforts to go green. States face a stark choice: either give in to corporate bullying to stick with fossil fuels or face massive compensation suits, valued at hundreds of billions of pounds, for shifting to renewable energy supplies.

Even the move to renewables by Europe entails major risks under the treaty, as the science around green energy constantly evolves and regulations change with it. Any amendment to energy policy risks triggering a spate of compensation suits.

Had, for example, Britain’s former Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn won the 2019 general election, his government could have faced a series of crushing damages claims if it had implemented its manifesto commitment to nationalise the UK’s energy sector.

Similarly, states could be sued if they try to take measures to curb fuel poverty or impose energy windfall taxes.
Concerns about Europe’s ability to meet its 2015 Paris Agreement targets – designed to limit global warming to 1.5C – have grown as fossil fuel firms have scored a string of victories at the treaty’s special tribunals.

Among the hardest hit is Spain, which already faces damages claims of €10bn. The Netherlands has risked a legal backlash over its plans to phase out coal. And Italy, even outside the treaty, is being sued, under the sunset clause, for its ban on oil and gas drilling in the Adriatic. In August a tribunal awarded the UK oil firm Rockhopper 210m in damages over Italy’s moves to become greener.

Russia is mired in a series of cases that could cost it $50bn – equivalent to the GDP of Slovenia.

A 2020 study suggested total energy investments protected by the treaty amounted to some €1.3 trillion – far above the $630bn estimated to have been invested globally in climate action in 2020. Potential compensation claims will continue to grow under the treaty, and damages will have to be paid in addition to expenditure on renewables.

It would be hard to deny that these astronomical compensation sums are creating a decisive “regulatory chill”, dissuading governments from phasing out fossil fuels and switching to renewables for fear of being sued.

Energy firms are rushing in to fill the void. New research has found that they are massively expanding exploration for additional sources of fossil fuel, spending $160bn over the past two years. The International Energy Agency has warned that the world cannot avoid climate catastrophe unless there is a moratorium on the opening of new oil and gas fields.

That may explain why there were a record number of fossil fuel lobbyists at Cop27 – more than the combined delegations of the 10 countries facing the biggest impacts from the climate emergency.

----------


## Revisor

*Far too little, too late*

In June, members of the European Parliament urged the European Commission, the nearest Europe has to a government, to ditch the energy treaty so that member states could make changes to their energy policies in line with their commitments under the Paris Agreement.

Last month the UN warned that, even assuming industrialised nations stick to their pledges to cut emissions, the world is heading towards a 2.5C rise in temperatures and catastrophic climate breakdown.

But cutting and running would still leave EU members open to legal actions for losses over the next two decades.

The European Commission has instead proposed reforms that will be discussed at an Energy Charter Treaty conference due to be held later this month in Mongolia. The amendments to the treaty are designed to placate countries like Germany that have been growing increasingly restless over the treaty.

The proposal would allow EU member states to exclude any new fossil fuel investments from the treaty. They would also be able to shorten their liability for existing investments to 10 years or “at the latest 2040”.

Climate activists have warned that the EU process is far too little, too late. Amendments to the treaty require unanimity and have previously taken years to complete. And activists also warn that Brussels’ plan, even if it is eventually agreed, would allow investors to set up headquarters in other jurisdictions, such as the UK and Switzerland, where they could launch new settlement claims.

Cornelia Maarfield, from Climate Action Network Europe group, told Energy Monitor this month: “It is unbelievable the EU agreed to lock in fossil protection for at least another decade. This means countries will continue to spend taxpayers’ money in compensating fossil fuel companies rather than fighting climate change and moving to a renewable energy system.”

She also warned that the reform would still leave Europe and other contracting parties exposed to compensation suits over polluting non-fossil fuel energy sources, such as hydrogen and biomass.

Climate action groups have demanded a coordinated mass walkout from the treaty, effectively nullifying it, though there seems to be little appetite for it among European leaders.
*
Energy war*

The problems with European energy policy have been thrown into stark relief too by the current war in Ukraine. That has sent energy prices – alongside energy industry profits – soaring. It has also seen Europe scrambling for new sources of energy, including shipments by the US of a glut of liquified natural gas (LNG) resulting from increased fracking. Such shipments have more than doubled over the past year.

A new report by 50 watchdog groups notes that fossil fuel companies have been “happy to take advantage” of the chaos in the global energy market from the war, channelling their profits into fracking and new infrastructure to export liquified natural gas.

Reversing course on this fossil fuel bonanza would most likely result in yet more damages claims under the energy treaty in years to come.

The secretary general of the Energy Charter Treaty has cited the Ukraine war as a reason why EU members should not quit the pact, arguing that such a move would add to Europe’s energy insecurity by antagonising alternative suppliers to Russia, such as Azerbaijan.

But in reality, the treaty is deeply bound up with the origins of the war and its continuing geopolitical reverberations – all of them disastrous for the environment.

Through the 2000s, the treaty provided the background to an energy war between Russia and Ukraine as the economies of both continued to struggle in the aftermath of the collapse of the Soviet Union.

Moscow was incensed by Kyiv’s failure to pay its debts on gas supplies, and also accused it of stealing gas in transit to Europe, Russia’s biggest customer. In response, Russia twice shut down supplies through its Ukrainian grid, the second time – in early 2009 – depriving Europe of gas too. The cut-off came during one of Europe’s coldest winters.

Investors in Russia’s gas giant Gazprom and Ukraine’s national utility Naftogaz spent years battling out various disputes in arbitration courts. It was the failure of the treaty to resolve these that led Moscow to pull out in 2009.

These tensions exacerbated too the split between Ukrainian politicians that looked to Moscow for security, including energy security, and those that preferred to ally with the EU and Nato. Ultimately that division, and the Ukrainian civil war it engendered, triggered Russia’s invasion and contributed to the decision by the US and Europe to get directly involved in the war by supplying weapons to Ukraine.
*
Pipeline explosions*

European concerns about the security of Russian gas supplies through Ukraine led to the construction of two pipelines – Nord Stream 1 and 2 – from Russia direct to Germany through the Baltic Sea. The first opened in 2011, while the second was finished in 2021.

But that simply shunted problems caused by the energy treaty further down the line. As the West intensified its hostility towards Russia, especially following the invasion of Ukraine in February, Germany found itself caught in the middle.

If it accepted Russian gas through Nord Stream for domestic heating and its industries, it risked running foul of the West’s sanctions programme. But if it reneged on the deal, it could be sued under the terms of the energy treaty by European firms invested in the project.

As Germany’s former environment minister, Svenja Schulze, observed back in February of her country’s problem: “We also run the risk of ending up in international arbitration courts with compensation claims if we stop the project.” Instead, Germany tried to buy time by delaying Nord Stream 2’s certification.

Berlin’s conundrum about how to proceed was finally solved last month when a series of explosions tore large holes in both the Nord Stream 1 and 2 pipelines. Russia has been excluded from the investigations, while Germany, Sweden and Denmark have so far kept their findings under wraps.

Sweden has said it cannot formally share information from its criminal investigation because of “national security”.
All of this should be cause for deep concern. The energy treaty not only acts as a major disincentive to a much-touted green new deal, but it also helps perpetuate the very energy conflicts and wars that have undermined progress towards the international cooperation necessary to curb emissions.

Experts are agreed that the world is on the very edge of a climate precipice if urgent action is not taken to cut emissions. And yet the legal architecture of energy regulation breeds distrust and antagonism, pitting states against each other – and against the future of humanity.

If you appreciate my articles, please consider hitting a donate button (left for Paypal, right for GoCardless):

 

https://www.jonathan-cook.net/2022-1...limate-summit/

----------


## Revisor

*
Interview Ingrid Robeyns*

*Het rijke Noorden ontkent schuld voor klimaatschade, stelt filosoof Ingrid Robeyns*

Tijdens de klimaattop in Egypte loopt de discussie over de klimaatsteun van het rijke Noorden aan het armere Zuiden hoog op. Maar is dat hulp of compensatie? Dat maakt zeker uit, zegt filosoof Ingrid Robeyns. 

*Lodewijk Dros* 17 november 2022

Bij de onderhandelingen tijdens de klimaattop in Sharm-el-Sheikh gaat het over miljarden. Maar hoe wordt dat genoemd: humanitaire hulp of compensatie? Dat maakt nogal uit, zegt econoom en filosoof Ingrid Robeyns, hoogleraar ethiek van instellingen in Utrecht en gespecialiseerd in klimaatkwesties en rechtvaardigheid. 

De Nederlandse klimaatgezant in Egypte, Jaime de Bourbon de Parme, wil graag dat landen zich solidair verklaren. Critici vinden dat bedrieglijk. Want hier is geen gewone natuurramp gaande, maar klimaatschade met aanwijsbare schuldigen.

Door het woord solidair te gebruiken, vermijdt Nederland het woord verantwoordelijk, zegt Robeyns: Zo kun je er niet op worden aangesproken. Ik vind dat niet correct. Het is een term waarmee we ons tot niets verplichten, en die dus goedkoper is.

Vergelijk het met een goed doel, zegt Robeyns. Lovenswaardig als je eraan geeft, maar doe je het niet, dan ben je nog geen slecht mens. Overstroomd Pakistan helpen, dat voelt goed. Het is een heel ander frame als je zegt: we moeten betalen omdat wij in het noorden het overgrote deel van de uitstoot hebben veroorzaakt, waardoor een derde van Pakistan onder water staat en mensen massaal verdrinken.

De oorzaak ervan  zon 90 procent van de historische uitstoot bovenop wat de aarde aankan  ligt in het mondiale noorden. Maar die landen willen het liefste wegblijven van aansprakelijkheid. 

 Ingrid Robeyns
*
Klimaatjuristen spreken ze daarop aan.*

Ja, zij vinden dat het zuiden die verantwoordelijkheid kan afdwingen, door het noorden aansprakelijk te stellen voor de klimaatschade. Daarom proberen ze termen als verantwoordelijkheid te omzeilen.

Als je schade hebt aangericht, hoor je die te vergoeden. Maar je kunt ook helpen uit liefdadigheid, dus zonder verplichting. Het mondiale noorden probeert de morele last zo licht mogelijk te houden: we zijn niet verantwoordelijk, maar we gaan kwetsbare mensen natuurlijk wel helpen. Je wordt niet op het matje geroepen, maar je stelt je hulpvaardig op. Politiek is dat ook slim, want de leiders hier weten dat kiezers het niet fijn vinden om voor klimaatzaken verantwoordelijk gehouden te worden.

*Bij verantwoordelijkheid ben jij de dader en de ander het slachtoffer?*

Precies. En dat is pijnlijk. Je bent schuldig aan milieuschade die je moet vergoeden. Ik weet dat een groot deel van het electoraat dat niet wil horen. Misschien is solidariteit daarom het enig haalbare, maar moreel is het niet juist. We dragen hier een schuld die we ontkennen.

Daardoor, waarschuwt Robeyns, verspelen we ons recht van spreken. Wie zijn wij om tegen Congo, een kleine uitstoter, te zeggen: jullie mogen de olie onder het regenwoud niet verkopen  terwijl het land het geld hard nodig heeft en het noorden veel te weinig doet om zijn eigen uitstoot aan te pakken? De geloofwaardigheid van het noorden verdampt.

Onze overheid praat er niet over, maar we moeten het er wel over hebben, hier. Politici, captains of industry, wetenschappers, ze horen ons uit te leggen dat we een historische verantwoordelijkheid hebben. De discussie over het slavernijverleden leert dat we daar al evenwichtiger mee kunnen omgaan. We hebben in het verleden grote fouten gemaakt. Daar is erkenning voor nodig, en materieel herstel.

Robeyns oppert om elke eerste maandag van de maand de premier en de klimaatminister tijdens een persconferentie op tv te laten uitleggen wat de klimaatproblemen zijn en wat ze daar aan willen gaan doen. Zo kunnen ze de bevolking informeren en meenemen. Ook om de klimaatreparaties  geld naar het zuiden als herstelbetalingen  te verkopen. Daartoe zijn we moreel verplicht en het zou de geopolitieke relaties tussen noord en zuid herstellen. 
*
Wat is het alternatief?*

De allerrijksten kunnen zich lang weren tegen wat komen gaat en klimaatbunkers bouwen. En wij zullen ons nog een tijdje aardig redden, hier. Maar in landen als Pakistan zijn de gevolgen al groot. Als we de economie niet sneller vergroenen, wordt het voor iedereen een hel op aarde. Hoeveel klimaatdoden zijn er al gevallen? Dit is een kwestie van leven en dood. Je zou hopen dat als we ons dat beter realiseren, we dan ook beter begrijpen dat solidariteit niet volstaat. We zijn verantwoordelijk, en dat heeft consequenties.


https://www.trouw.nl/klimaattop/het-...eyns~b8fe424e/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Er is sprake van klimaatschade. Maar hoe ga je berekenen wie recht heeft op hoeveel en wie dat moet betalen. En vooral, wat gaat men met dat geld doen? 


.

----------


## mrz

Liever niet oorlog voeren in Oekraine terwijl mensen gewoon wilden praten als volwassenen...

Ook Zelenski

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Liever niet oorlog voeren in Oekraine terwijl mensen gewoon wilden praten als volwassenen...
> 
> Ook Zelenski



Wat bedoel je met "ook Zelenski"?



.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Er zijn hier twee partijen in conflict in n land. Slechts n partij daarvan is de bezetter. Met een bezetter hoeft niet "onderhandeld" te worden, want onderhandelen kun je alleen als er sprake is van gelijkwaardigheid. Iemand een pistool op zijn hoofd richten kan nooit de basis zijn van onderhandelen, want als er gedreigd wordt met geweld, is er geen gelijkheid meer. Poetin moet zich onvoorwaardelijk terugtrekken. Alsof je zou onderhandelen met bankrover en dan zeggen, neem ipv 3 miljoen, maar een half miljoen mee, dan zullen we geen politie bellen en geen juridische actie ondernemen. De bezetter mag niet beloond worden in ruil voor vrede. De bezetting en oorlog in Oekrane was een keus van Poetin en niet van Zelenski. Zelenki heeft onverminderd het recht en zelfs de plicht zich te verdedigen tegen een aanvallende partij die het land is binnengevallen. Daarbij gaat Zelenski nog zeer fatsoenlijk en terughoudend te werk door het land van de bezetter niet aan te vallen als vergelding. Je kunt niet verwachten dat na het vermoorden van duizenden ongewapende burgers en het vernielen van hun huizen en bezittingen, er nog ruimte voor onderhandelen zou zijn. Praten met de bezetter is een gepasseerd station. Poetin boft nog dat er geen raketten neerdalen op het kremlin en burgerdoelen in Moskou, dat siert Zelenski. 

Vanaf het begin heb ik kritiek gehad op de explosieve groei van de NATO naar het oosten. Een groei die zonder geweld - met praten (!) - heeft plaatsgevonden en een keus was van de landen in kwestie. Maar toch was die expansie niet verstandig en de aanleiding voor deze oorlog. Desondanks is met de expansie van de NATO deze oorlog niet gerechtvaardigd. Immers de landen in kwestie zijn souvereine staten. Derhalve veroordeel ik de bezetting van Oekrane in opdracht van Poetin. En als gevolg van deze realiteit vind ik militaire actie door Oekrane als verdediging niet alleen gerechtvaardigd en moreel juist, ik zie het als een plicht. Het is een plicht de bezetter er met geweld uit te werken. Poetin moet de consequentie van zijn keus dan ook aanvaarden. De mate van geweld moet dusdanig zijn dat terugtrekking van de bezetter de enige optie is. Na terugtrekking moet Rusland gedwongen worden alle materiele schade te vergoeden.

Landen die een politieke vriendschap onderhouden met de bezetter en de oorlog niet veroordelen moeten ook gestraft worden. Immers deze landen steunen de bezetter en daarmee ook de oorlog. Met zulke landen moeten we geen vriendschap onderhouden. En met landen met wie wij niet bevriend zijn, moeten we geen handel in stand houden. Geld kan wel degelijk stinken.

.

----------


## Revisor

18 november 2022

*Stop uitbuiting, consumeer minder*

Klimaat Laten we ons focussen op klimaat en welzijn, en niet op nog meer groei, schrijven Kiza Magendane en Paul Schenderling.

*Kiza Magendane* is politicoloog. *Paul Schenderling* is econoom. Met twaalf deskundigen uit elf politieke partijen schreven zij recent het boek _Er is leven na de groei_.


Mijnwerkers in de Shabara-mijn in Congo. Foto Junior Kannah/AFP 

Aan het eind van de negentiende eeuw slaagde de Belgische koning Leopold II erin om rubber uit Congo op de internationale markt te verkopen. Zo kon dat rubber, een cruciale grondstof om autobanden te produceren, de internationale honger naar auto’s stillen. Dat ging niet vanzelf. Een speciale legereenheid moest ervoor zorgen dat er zoveel mogelijk rubber werd gewonnen. Van Congolezen die het opgelegde dagquotum niet haalden, werden de handen afgehakt. Als straf, als afschrikmiddel, als vernedering, opdat Europeanen in hun auto’s konden rijden. Het afschrikwekkende bewind kostte zo’n tien miljoen mensenlevens, blijkt uit conservatieve schattingen.

Duiken we dieper in de geschiedenis, dan zien we de schade die de trans-Atlantische slavenhandel de Congolese gemeenschap heeft toegebracht. Dit alles maakt een pijnlijk patroon zichtbaar: de ‘ontwikkeling’ van het mondiale Noorden gaat gepaard met de onderontwikkeling van het mondiale Zuiden. In de klassieker _How Europe Underdeveloped Africa_ (1972) analyseerde historicus Walter Rodney hoe geweld en uitbuiting de relatie tussen Afrika en Europa kenmerken. Slavenhandel sinds de 15de eeuw, kolonialisme in de 19de eeuw, neokolonialisme sinds de 20ste eeuw – Afrikanen worden constant opgeofferd voor het comfort van consumerende Europeanen.

Terecht plaatst Rodney vraagtekens bij het idee dat Afrikaanse landen ‘ontwikkeld’ moeten worden naar Europees voorbeeld, vooral als die ontwikkeling gepaard gaat met de uitbuiting van mens en natuur en er geen rekening gehouden wordt met de sociale dimensie van het menselijke bestaan. Nu willen veel Europeanen het historische patroon doorbreken, en daarbij is dit decennium cruciaal: onze huidige keuzes bepalen of we het patroon voortzetten of veranderen. Twee ontwikkelingen tonen dit aan, en beide zijn gerelateerd aan de klimaatcrisis.
*
Bittere bijsmaak*

Ten eerste proberen de landen in het mondiale Noorden door massale investeringen in de energietransitie hun economien te vergroenen n verder te laten groeien. Voor mensen in het mondiale Zuiden heeft dit streven naar groene groei een bittere bijsmaak. Het Internationaal Energie-Agentschap (IEA) schat dat de vraag naar materialen die nodig zijn voor de energietransitie, zoals lithium en kobalt, de komende twintig jaar met 2.000 tot 4.000 procent zal stijgen. Het totale materiaalverbruik van rijke landen zal in de komende veertig jaar met 60 procent stijgen. Dat komt omdat de nieuwe energie-infrastructuur, bestaande uit zonnepanelen en windparken, meer materialen nodig heeft dan de oude, en omdat elektrische auto’s zes keer zoveel zeldzame mineralen vergen als conventionele auto’s.

De winning van deze grondstoffen gaat gepaard met veel energieverbruik, milieuvervuiling en menselijk leed. Congo bezit 70 procent van de wereldwijde voorraad kobalt. De mijnbouwers, sommigen zijn nog maar kinderen, werken onder erbarmelijke omstandigheden. Op papier bestaan er diverse initiatieven die de oorsprong van grondstoffen traceren en de handel in Congolese bloedmineralen uitbannen. In werkelijkheid smokkelen rebellengroepen Congolese grondstoffen naar buurlanden, zodat ze op de internationale markt als niet-Congolese grondstoffen kunnen worden verhandeld. Momenteel woedt er een oorlog in het oosten van Congo, waar rebellengroepen het volk terroriseren en strategische grondstoffen veilig stellen voor de internationale markt. Intussen verwoest deze mijnbouw de natuur. En zo betalen Congolezen en anderen in het mondiale Zuiden wr de prijs voor onze welvaart – tenzij wij de status-quo veranderen.

Ten tweede lopen de noordelijke landen nog steeds weg van hun verantwoordelijkheid om de toegebrachte schade te compenseren. Het mondiale Noorden is voor 90 procent verantwoordelijk voor de huidige klimaatcrisis, zo becijferde antropoloog en schrijver Jason Hickel in 2020. En hoewel rijke landen zich in 2009 committeerden om tot en met 2025 jaarlijks honderd miljard dollar beschikbaar te stellen voor de klimaattransitie en -adaptatie in het mondiale Zuiden, zijn ze hun afspraken tot nu toe niet nagekomen.

Bovendien is honderd miljard veel te weinig. Alleen al de schade van de overstromingen in Pakistan in het afgelopen jaar wordt op veertig miljard dollar geschat.

Het heeft iets ongemakkelijks dat arme zuidelijke landen moeten bedelen om geld uit het rijke mondiale Noorden. Want is het niet rechtvaardig dat rijke landen betalen voor de schade die zij hebben berokkend, met hun overconsumptie, en door zuidelijke landen uit te buiten?
*
Consumptiegroei*

Gelukkig kunnen rijke landen dit patroon alsnog doorbreken. Door hun consumptiegroei in te perken, of zelfs te stoppen. Blijft de koopkracht gelijk, dan zal het materiaalverbruik van rijke landen de komende veertig jaar met 30 procent dalen en neemt de uitstoot van broeikasgassen in rijke landen 40 procent sterker af.

Dit biedt zuidelijke landen de kans om, binnen de draagkracht van de aarde, hun economien verder te ontwikkelen. Daalt de uitstoot in rijke landen aanzienlijk sneller, dan is er binnen het resterende mondiale koolstofbudget meer ruimte voor landen in het mondiale Zuiden om nog te groeien. De noordelijke landen kunnen hun geloofwaardigheid die ze in grote delen van het Zuiden zijn verloren, terugwinnen. Het Zuiden zal immers niet bereid zijn de eigen uitstoot te verminderen als het Noorden niet bereid is tot consumptiebeperking – en terecht. De patstelling tussen Noord en Zuid, die nu telkens chte vooruitgang op een klimaattop tegenhoudt, kan daarmee worden doorbroken.

Om die consumptiebeperking te bewerkstelligen moeten rijke landen een sociaal en realistisch beleid doorvoeren. Bijvoorbeeld door minder belasting te heffen op arbeid en meer op vervuilende vormen van consumptie. Diverse economen pleiten hier al langer voor. Voor 90 procent van de Nederlandse huishoudens zou zo’n maatregel gunstig uitpakken; zij hoeven geen extra belasting af te dragen. De extra belastingen die de overige 10 procent van de – rijke – huishoudens moet afdragen, kunnen in een ‘klimaatrechtvaardigheidsfonds’ worden gestort.

Onrechtvaardig is dat niet; de rijkste 10 procent van de Nederlanders behoort tot de rijkste 1 procent van de wereldbevolking en zij veroorzaken evenveel uitstoot van broeikasgassen als de armste helft van de wereldbevolking.
*
Herstelprogramma*

Dit klimaatrechtvaardigheidsfonds kan voor twee doeleinden worden ingezet. Ten eerste kan de overheid het geld aanwenden voor de klimaattransitie en -adaptatie in het mondiale Zuiden en voor een serieus herstelprogramma voor zwaar getroffen landen zoals Pakistan. Dat herstelprogramma moet niet alleen bestaan uit middelen om de verwoeste natuur en gemeenschappen te herstellen, maar ook uit kennis en politieke wil om de wetteloosheid en de uitbuiting aan te pakken.

Ten tweede kan de overheid het geld gebruiken om de laagste inkomens in Nederland een klimaatdividend te betalen. Deze groep mensen profiteert het minst van milieusubsidies en kan met het klimaatdividend eindelijk volwaardig meedoen aan de duurzaamheidstransitie.

Is consumptiebeperking een zegen of een vloek? Ook hier kunnen we leren van de Congolese geschiedenis. In de documentaire _City of Joy_ vertelt iemand hoe bevrijdend het leven in harmonie met het bos rondom de oostelijke stad Bukavu was, voor de oorlog om de grondstoffen begon. Ver voor de aanvang van de slavenhandel leefden de inwoners, de Bashi, daar in harmonie met de natuur. Ze hechtten waarde aan het bezit van land en vee; daarmee konden ze in hun basisbehoeften voorzien. Net als andere etnische groepen in de regio, zoals de Banyamulenge en de Barundi, zijn de Bashi in staat om levensvreugde en extase te ervaren op basis van wat land en vee geven – niet op basis van wat materieel bezit geeft.

Sinds de jaren 60 is de consumptie in Nederland vervijfvoudigd, terwijl ons geluksniveau gelijk is gebleven. Betekent dit dat we het maximale geluksniveau hebben bereikt? Niet per se. We kunnen onze focus verschuiven van kwantitatieve groei (van consumptie en bbp) naar kwalitatieve groei (van levensgeluk).

Vijf rijke landen hebben deze weg al ingeslagen: Schotland, Nieuw-Zeeland, IJsland, Finland en Wales. Vier van de vijf landen worden door een vrouwelijke regeringsleider bestuurd. Zij tonen het leiderschap dat in Nederland en andere landen zo node wordt gemist, met een focus op klimaatrechtvaardigheid en welzijn in plaats van op consumptiegroei. Laten we dit voorbeeld volgen: het is goed voor de wereld en goed voor Nederland.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/11/18/stop-uitbuiting-consumeer-minder-a4148723

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Een economie die geen rekening tegelijk met mens, dieren natuur houdt is gewoon een ziekte.
> De huidige economie zou ik benaderen als een ziekte en kost wat kost maar blijven groeien ziet in de DNA van een ziekte waarvan ik de naam niet ga noemen..
> 
> Een 24 uur economie afschaffen om te beginnen ( zieke economie = zieke maatschappij )
> 
> ( verziekte maatschappijen = zieke Wereld)



Je kunt natuurlijk als loonslaaf - zoals jij jezelf noemt - stoppen met werken en consumeren. Want het is de arbeid en consumptie die zorgen voor vervuiling. Behalve wijzen naar anderen kun jij beslissen er niet aan mee te willen doen. Maar dat doe jij niet. Dus wat heeft dat wijzen naar anderen voor mrwaarde. Schiet het milieu daar iets mee op? Wordt de aarde daar beter van? Ik vind het hypocriet om zo te klagen over iets waar jezelf deel van bent. Maar misschien zie jij jezelf graag als slachtoffer - loonslaaf - en ben je gedwongen om mee te doen. Heeft iemand behalve jijzelf, je ook gedwongen naar Europa/Nederland te komen om te werken? Als jij er niet mee kunt stoppen, waarom verwacht je dan van anderen (die er ook niet mee kunnen stoppen) er mee te stoppen? Ben jij geen deel van het westen en haar economische systeem? Dat lijkt mij onmogelijk als je in het westen woont en werkt. Je bent deel van de economie die jij kwalificeert als een "ziekte". Ben jij daar geen deel van denk je zelf? Dat lijkt mij een confortabele positie. Dat alleen anderen moeten veranderen en jij niet. Kunnen afgeven op een systeem waar je deel van bent, maar geen enkele verantwoordelijkheid voor draagt. 

Oh ja ik begrijp wat je bedoelt met *"zit in de DNA van een ziekte waarvan ik de naam niet ga noemen."*

Die naam die jij bedoelt is de blanke/witte man. Want als het over "het westen" en "DNA" gaat, en jijzelf als niet-witte man nergens voor verantwoordelijk bent, dan doel jij op het DNA wat dominant is in het westen en dat is de witte man. Toch? Of zou het de neger kunnen zijn? Dat lijkt mij niet...

En als je dat bedoelt en insinueert, waarom zeg je het dan gewoon niet hardop? Omdat Rob of anderen dat tegen jou kunnen gebruiken? Je bent dus niet oprecht. Leer je dat soms van je geloof, niet oprecht zijn? Hoe kunnen we een eerlijke discussie voeren als jij met gemene insinuaties in de discussie staat om zoveel mogelijk modder te kunnen gooien zonder zelf ergens op aan gesproken kunnen worden. Wees er maar trots op!

In een andere topic over Qatar spreek je ook over "de westerling" die de Sheiks heeft "genaaid". Daarmee doel je honderd procent zeker aan witte mannen. Het is uit te sluiten dat je daar alle westerlingen mee bedoelt. Je ziet jezelf niet eens als "westerling", want anders zou je niet zo negatief uitlaten over "de westerling". Met andere woorden, als het om westerse verantwoordelijkheid (vervuiling/oorlogen/economie) en schuld gaat ben jij de Marokkaan. Maar als het gaat om je rechten, oh ja, dan is meneer een "Nederlander".

*"ze komen daar hun zakkenvullen en terug op het witte land roepen dat onvrijheid heerst in het land van de belachelijk schatrijk bedoeenen"*

Je boodschap is duidelijk, aan welke kant je staat en welke niet. Achterbaks racistisch ventje. Van mij mag je, maar zeg het dan helder en zonder omwegen. Dan kan ik je tenminste aanspreken op je uitspraken. Maar jij als gemene achterbakse schijtluis doet het liever met insinuaties. Dan heb je het gezegd zonder er op te kunnen worden aangesproken. Je houdt jezelf buiten schot door te spreken over het witte land... Schijtluis. En nog met een nickname ook. Dan maakt het sowieso niets uit wat je roept, want niemand kent je ware identiteit. 





.

----------


## Revisor

Domme ondoordachte reactie door een eigen (wens)interpretatie te laten prevaleren.

De ziekte waarvan het ongebreideld groeien de hoofdkenmerk is, betreft kanker. De DNA van die groeiziekte is dus kanker en niet de witte/blanke man.

De kapitalistische economie c.q. overheidshuishouden draait om (oneindige) groei, daarmee parasiteert het de aarde waarbij onze leefmilieu langzaamaan sterft. Bij kanker draait het ook om (ongecontroleerde) groei van cellen waardoor het eigen lichaam wordt geparasiteert en sterft.

Oiseau bekritiseert het economisch systeem, niet de witte/blanke man.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Domme ondoordachte reactie door een eigen (wens)interpretatie te laten prevaleren.
> 
> De ziekte waarvan het ongebreideld groeien de hoofdkenmerk is, betreft kanker. De DNA van die groeiziekte is dus kanker en niet de witte/blanke man.


Zo heeft oiseau dat niet bedoeld. Zie het "witte land". Hij refereert hier regelmatig aan de westerling als witte mens. Wat natuurlijk juist is. Door zich tegen de westerling af te zetten ziet hij zichzelf kennelijk niet als westerling. Behalve natuurlijk daar waar het gaat om rechten.


.

----------


## Revisor

Je plakt twee verschillende uitspraken uit twee verschillende topics die niet met elkaar in verband staan en maakt daar je eigen wensdenken verhaaltje van. 

Volgens mij wil Oiseau gewoon geintegreerd zijn/doen en noemt hij de ziekte Kanker niet bij naam zoals veel Nederlanders dat ook niet doen.

Oow ja, de witte blanke westerling is wel degelijk verantwoordelijk voor de slechte gang van zaken wat betreft de vervuiling en vernietiging van onze aarde. Dat is gewoon zo, daar kunnen we niet omheen. Als we de zaken niet eerlijk kunnen benoemen dan kunnen we het ook niet oplossen.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Je plakt twee verschillende uitspraken uit twee verschillende topics die niet met elkaar in verband staan en maakt daar je eigen wensdenken verhaaltje van. 
> 
> Volgens mij wil Oiseau gewoon geintegreerd zijn/doen en noemt hij de ziekte Kanker niet bij naam zoals veel Nederlanders dat ook niet doen.
> 
> Oow ja, de witte blanke westerling is wel degelijk verantwoordelijk voor de slechte gang van zaken wat betreft de vervuiling en vernietiging van onze aarde. Dat is gewoon zo, daar kunnen we niet omheen. Als we de zaken niet eerlijk kunnen benoemen dan kunnen we het ook niet oplossen.


Ja, daar ben ik het volledig mee eens, dat : "de witte blanke westerling is wel degelijk verantwoordelijk voor de slechte gang van zaken wat betreft de vervuiling en vernietiging van onze aarde. Dat is gewoon zo, daar kunnen we niet omheen. Als we de zaken niet eerlijk kunnen benoemen dan kunnen we het ook niet oplossen."

Voor honderd procent mee eens. Het is precies zo als je stelt. De witte mens is met zijn leefstijl verantwoordelijk voor de enorme vervuiling van het milieu en vernietiging van ecosystemen. 



.

----------


## Revisor

Het gaat om het economisch systeem, wie hebben de touwtjes in handen? Dat zijn de westerse landen. Als zij niet vrijwillig maatregelen nemen, zal dat op handhardige wijze gebeuren, dat gebeurt al, en wie zijn de slachtoffers daarvan, yep de arme landen! dat zien we al om ons heen gebeuren.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Het gaat om het economisch systeem, wie hebben de touwtjes in handen? Dat zijn de westerse landen. Als zij niet vrijwillig maatregelen nemen, zal dat op handhardige wijze gebeuren, dat gebeurt al, en wie zijn de slachtoffers daarvan, yep de arme landen! dat zien we al om ons heen gebeuren.


Ik denk dat, nee ik ben er honderd procent zeker van dat, de schade aan het milieu, aan ecosystemen, het klimaat, het grootste probleem op de wereld is. Groter en ernstiger dan oorlogen en misdaad. Het hele verwoesten van het mileu is sowieso misdadig. Het is naar mijn idee ook al te laat, maar dat is geen reden om niet te handelen. We moeten proberen het roer om te gooien en daar waar het kan de schade herstellen.


.

----------


## Revisor

> .
> 
> 
> Ik denk dat, nee ik ben er honderd procent zeker van dat, de schade aan het milieu, aan ecosystemen, het klimaat, het grootste probleem op de wereld is. Groter en ernstiger dan oorlogen en misdaad. Het hele verwoesten van het mileu is sowieso misdadig. Het is naar mijn idee ook al te laat, maar dat is geen reden om niet te handelen. We moeten proberen het roer om te gooien en daar waar het kan de schade herstellen.
> 
> 
> .



Zo sta ik er ook in!

----------


## Revisor

*VPRO Tegenlicht*

Vandaag 20:34 - Seizoen 21 Afl. 7 - Welkom in het Symbioceen

_Het is de hoogste tijd voor een transformatie naar het Symbioceen, een tijdperk waarin mens, natuur en technologie samen een nieuwe balans creren. Grondlegger van dat idee is de Australische milieufilosoof Glenn Albrecht. Op zoek naar een nieuw bio-evenwicht met Glenn Albrecht, Jalila Essadi en Lucas De Man.
_
Hier te zien:

https://www.npostart.nl/vpro-tegenli.../VPWON_1335246

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Zo sta ik er ook in!


We zijn het eens over het belang van het milieu en wie dat aan het vernietigen zijn. Nu naar een oplossing werken. Een werkbare oplossing. Hoe gaan we dat doen? Egypte is een gemiste kans en toont de onwelwillendheid van de gendustrialiseerde landen, de welvarende landen, tot het nemen van actie. Zelfs loze beloften zijn niet gemaakt, zoals destijds in Parijs. Men wil gewoon doorgaan op dezelfde voet, wat uiteraard tot een enorme catastrofe zal leiden, een catastrofe die eigenlijk al in volle gang is, maar steeds extremere vormen zal aannemen. Het is nu tijd voor daden.

Het is trouwens niet alleen het klimaat, maar ook de onvolstelbare omvang van plastic-vervuiling in het milieu, de lucht, het water en de bodem. Dat moet echt stoppen en de schade zoveel mogelijk worden beperkt en daar waar mogelijk herstelt.



.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> *VPRO Tegenlicht*
> 
> Vandaag 20:34 - Seizoen 21 Afl. 7 - Welkom in het Symbioceen
> 
> _Het is de hoogste tijd voor een transformatie naar het Symbioceen, een tijdperk waarin mens, natuur en technologie samen een nieuwe balans creren. Grondlegger van dat idee is de Australische milieufilosoof Glenn Albrecht. Op zoek naar een nieuw bio-evenwicht met Glenn Albrecht, Jalila Essadi en Lucas De Man.
> _
> Hier te zien:
> 
> https://www.npostart.nl/vpro-tegenli.../VPWON_1335246


Daar ga ik eens rustig naar kijken.


.

----------


## Revisor

*
Column Irene van Staveren*

*Olie-, gas- en agro-lobbys saboteren klimaatbeleid: dat maakt mij echt kwaad*

29 november 2022

Als de koning een staatsbezoek aflegt, gaan er tientallen grote bedrijven mee in de hoop op lucratieve contracten. Ik heb daar geen probleem mee, want het gebeurt openlijk en het ontvangende land wil net zo graag verdienen aan investeringen en handel. Lastig wordt het als er mensenrechten in het geding zijn en de koopman (of de Fifa) het van de dominee wint. 

Waar ik echt boos om word, is de enorme bedrijvenlobby tegen milieu- en klimaatbeleid. Dat gebeurt veelal achter de schermen en gaat gepaard met diverse vormen van misleiding (greenwashing), chantage (dreigen naar het buitenland te verhuizen) en omkoping (sponsoring van de jaarlijkse VN-klimaatconferenties).

De net afgesloten klimaatconferentie in Egypte heeft helemaal geen enkele stap vooruit gezet. Dat komt echt niet doordat de landen die daar bijeen waren allemaal zo kortzichtig zijn. Maar wel doordat er 600 lobbyisten van de olie- en gassector aanwezig waren. Die hebben handig gebruikgemaakt van het feit dat landen verdeeld zijn over een aantal zaken. Zoals het tempo van het klimaatbeleid en het feit dat de rijke landen bijna alle uitstoot die de aarde aankan al hebben veroorzaakt, zodat er bijna geen ruimte meer over is voor de ontwikkeling van de arme landen. Wie gaat dat compenseren? De bedrijvenlobby is erin geslaagd om heel wat zand in de raderen van het wereldwijde klimaatbeleid te strooien. 
*
Geen plafond maar een open dak*

Helaas is dat hier bij ons niet anders. Tata Steel in IJmuiden heeft succesvol gelobbyd bij de provincie Noord-Holland. Hoe kan het anders dat het nieuwe stikstofplafond voor het bedrijf weliswaar 8 procent lager ligt dan het vorige, maar nog steeds zo ruim is dat het bedrijf geen enkele moeite hoeft te doen om zich eraan te houden? Dat is geen plafond, maar een open dak.

En nu ik het toch over stikstof heb, LTO, de lobbyorganisatie van agrarisch Nederland, is misschien wel de kampioen van de lobby voor het *behoud van de status quo. Al decennia heeft de lobbyclub heel effectief de omslag naar duurzame landbouw tegengehouden. Zodat we nu met een opeenstapeling van urgente problemen zitten. Stikstof, CO2, biodiversiteit en drinkwaterschaarste om er een paar te noemen. De LTO reageert verbaasd en vraagt om verder uitstel. 
*
Slootwater*

Die jarenlange lobby is eigenlijk helemaal niet in het belang geweest van de boeren die LTO zegt te vertegenwoordigen. Boeren gaan juist voor de lange termijn. Die hebben vruchtbare grond nodig, slootwater dat niet vervuild is met fosfaat en nitraat, bijen die hun gewassen bevruchten en normale weerpatronen voor de groei van hun gewassen en voor het gras voor hun koeien. Het zou zomaar kunnen dat LTO zelf onderwerp is van de lobby door de agro-industrie, met de kortetermijnbelangen van hun slachterijketens en veevoergiganten.

Wat te doen tegen de lobbykracht van grote bedrijven die tegen het gemeenschappelijke belang ingaan? Transparantie van lobbyclubs zoals de LTO, juist ook voor de eigen boerenachterban, lijkt me een gezond principe. En voor de VN stel ik een verdeling voor van het aantal lobbyorganisaties: maximaal 10 procent voor commercile bedrijven, zodat 90 procent overblijft voor ngos die het algemeen belang dienen.

_Irene van Staveren is hoogleraar ontwikkelingseconomie aan de Erasmus Universiteit.


_https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/olie-gas...waad~b086cd8d/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Het zijn vooral die kut-consumenten. Zonder hen kunnen grote bedrijven niet bestaan. 




.

----------


## Revisor

> .
> Het zijn vooral die kut-consumenten. Zonder hen kunnen grote bedrijven niet bestaan.



Consumenten zijn net schapen wiens dierlijke lusten, verlangens en ego via reclame en marketing succesvol worden aangespoord om te consumeren.

Net als dat je een pedofiel continu overspoeld met naakte en halfnaakte kinderplaatjes, filmpjes etc...

----------


## Revisor

*interview Paul Schenderling*

*Groene groei? We ontkomen er niet aan minder te consumeren, zegt econoom Paul Schenderling*

 Paul Schenderling: 'Er is geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs dat het mogelijk is de economie op een groene manier te laten groeien en tegelijkertijd de milieuschade terug te dringen.' Beeld Pauline Niks

Het is ‘nonsens’ te denken dat we als consument op de oude voet verder kunnen, maar dan met een windmolen hier en een zonnepaneel daar, betoogt Paul Schenderling. Om het klimaat te redden moet het simpelweg minder. Hoe ziet de econoom dat voor zich?

*Jonathan Witteman* 29 november 2022, 05:00

‘We doen op dit moment precies waar iemand als Albert Einstein voor waarschuwde: we proberen onze problemen op te lossen met dezelfde manier van denken waarmee we de problemen veroorzaakt hebben.’ Dat schrijft de Amersfoortse econoom Paul Schenderling (34) in zijn net verschenen boek _Er is leven na de groei_, een aanklacht tegen de heilige koe van de klimaatcrisis: de consument. 

Het CDA-lid schreef zijn boek namens het Schrijverscollectief Postgroei, een groep dertigers uit twaalf politieke partijen, van de SP en Partij voor de Dieren tot de VVD en SGP, met PvdA-lid en _NRC_-columnist Kiza Magendane als bekendste vertegenwoordiger. Ondanks hun politieke verschillen zijn de leden het over n ding eens: alleen drastisch bezuinigen op ons consumptiepatroon kan een klimaatcatastrofe voorkomen.

Als we de wereld echt willen redden, kunnen we niet langer louter met het vingertje wijzen naar grote vervuilers als Tata Steel, Schiphol of de intensieve veehouderij, terwijl we zelf onverminderd vliegtickets, vlees of met IJmuidens carrosseriestaal gevulde auto’s blijven kopen, luidt het betoog van de postgroei-adepten. ‘We consumeren meer dan de aarde fysiek aankan’, schrijft Schenderling. ‘Als iedereen zou leven zoals een gemiddelde Nederlander, zouden er drienhalve planeten aarde nodig zijn om in ieders behoeften te voorzien.’ 

In zijn ogen is het ‘nonsens’ om te denken dat we als consumenten op de oude voet verder kunnen, alleen dan met windmolens, zonnepanelen en stekkerauto’s. Dat heeft onder meer te maken met de Paradox van Jevons, naar de Engelse econoom William Stanley Jevons (1835-1882), die halverwege de 19de eeuw te midden van slinkende steenkoolreserves tot een nog altijd relevante ontdekking kwam. Jevons stelde vast dat de voordelen van een efficinter gebruik van kolen telkens slechts van korte duur waren. De efficintiewinst maakte het zwarte goud namelijk goedkoper. Daardoor gingen de Britten alleen maar meer kolen verbruiken, wat weliswaar goed was voor de economische groei, maar niet voor de steenkoolreserves, die nog sneller slonken.

Hetzelfde gebeurt nu met groene energie, betoogt Schenderling: steeds maakt onze hogere consumptie de milieuwinst weer ongedaan. Denk aan de watervervuiling, ontbossing en het biodiversiteitsverlies die gepaard gaan met het delven van de metalen die nodig zijn voor de batterijen in elektrische auto’s en windmolens. De schade van deze groene groei zien we niet, constateert Schenderling, omdat we die vervuiling, in tegenstelling tot Tata Steel, Schiphol of de intensieve veehouderij, naar het buitenland hebben verplaatst. ‘We zijn aan het dweilen met de kraan open.’

‘De Jevons-paradox verklaart waarom het enthousiasme over nieuwe vergroeningstechnieken – ‘Hoera, we worden circulair!’ – steeds snel bekoelt’, schrijft Schenderling. ‘Als alle bedrijven met deze nieuwe techniek hun bedrijfsprocessen vergroenen, maar de consumptie blijft ondertussen stijgen, wordt een groot deel van de milieuwinst verderop in de keten weer ongedaan gemaakt.’

‘Door meer te blijven consumeren maken we zo’n groot deel van de milieuwinst van groene energie ongedaan dat het pad naar ‘netto-nul’ – een toestand waarin we geen broeikasgassen meer toevoegen aan de atmosfeer – vele malen langzamer verloopt’, vertelt Schenderling in een caf op Amersfoort Centraal. ‘Dat terwijl het huidige doel van nul uitstoot in 2050 toch al te laat is om onder de 1,5 graad klimaatopwarming te blijven. We hebben dus een veel sneller tijdspad nodig.

‘Daar komt nog iets bij. Wanneer je de Nederlandse CO2-uitstoot corrigeert voor import, en dus ook de uitstoot meerekent die elders op de wereld nodig was om in onze consumptiebehoeften te voorzien, hebben we het helemaal niet zo goed gedaan de afgelopen dertig jaar. De Nederlandse CO2-uitstoot is dan sinds 1990 niet met 25 procent gedaald, maar met nog geen 10 procent. Een nogal magere oogst, als je bedenkt dat Nederland sinds eind jaren tachtig zo’n 265 miljard euro heeft uitgegeven aan milieubeleid.’

*Bovendien lijden we aan een ‘koolstoftunnelvisie’, schrijft u.*

‘We kijken alleen naar broeikasgassen, terwijl bijvoorbeeld waterverbruik, biodiversiteit en chemische verontreiniging er vaak bekaaid vanaf komen. Er is geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs dat het mogelijk is de economie op een groene manier te laten groeien en tegelijkertijd de milieuschade terug te dringen. Als we het paradigma van de groene groei de komende veertig jaar blijven volhouden, zou ons grondstoffenverbruik met liefst 60 procent stijgen. Dit terwijl land- en grondstoffenverbruik 90 procent van het biodiversiteitsverlies en watertekort in de wereld veroorzaakt. Met groene groei proberen we dus de CO2-crisis op te lossen, terwijl we andere crises juist verergeren.’

Het station is een toepasselijke ontmoetingsplek voor Schenderling. Als tiener vond hij het zo belangrijk om het milieu niet te schaden dat hij besloot om geen rijbewijs te halen. Dat vertrouwde het voormalige lid van de commissie-Geel, die het CDA tien jaar geleden een moderner gezicht moest geven, eens toe aan het _Nederlands Dagblad_. Uit het niets kwam het besluit niet: als jochie van 12 stuurde hij al een boze brief aan Appelsientje, nadat hij gelezen had dat sinaasappelplukkers ziek werden van het gif dat Appelsientje op de citrusvruchten liet spuiten.

Vijf jaar geleden besloten Schenderling en zijn vrouw Margje hun ecologische voetafdruk drastisch te verlagen, uit verontrusting over de gevolgen van klimaatopwarming voor met name de armere delen van de wereld. Destijds zaten ze elk op tweenhalve wereldbol – een planeet minder dan de gemiddelde Nederlander – nu op precies n.

De vegetarirs kregen dit voor elkaar door in vijf jaar tijd geen exotischer uitstapjes te maken dan een treinreis naar Dresden en door – misschien wel zijn zwaarste offer, zegt hij zelf – alleen nog kaas te eten op feestdagen. De vader van een zoontje van 4 bespaarde daarmee zoveel geld dat hij in plaats van vier nu nog maar drie dagen in de week hoeft te werken bij zijn baas, adviesbureau Berenschot, waar hij lokale overheden adviseert bij sociale vraagstukken.

Een in de herfst van 2018 gepubliceerd IPCC-rapport, waarin het VN-klimaatpanel waarschuwde dat er ‘snelle, verstrekkende en ongekende veranderingen’ nodig waren om de opwarming te beperken tot 1,5 graad, was Schenderlings ‘wake-upcall’. De toenmalige doctor in spe besloot zelfs de brui te geven aan zijn promotie aan de VU op de ‘fundamenten van de psychologie van kwaliteit van leven’ om zich te kunnen storten op _Er is leven na de groei_. ‘Ik dacht: aan deze boodschap moet ik me nu volledig wijden, de klok begint nu echt te tikken.’ 
Het resulterende boek past in een hausse van boeken over _degrowth_ of _post-growth_, de moderne pendanten van het grenzen-aan-de-groeidenken van de jaren zeventig, met econoom Kate Raworth (_Doughnut Economics_) en antropoloog Jason Hickel (_Less Is More_) als prominentste vertegenwoordigers.

*Waarom zou economische nulgroei tot minder ecologische schade leiden?*

‘In ons boek behandelen we drie doorrekeningen van gezaghebbende economen, onder meer uit het wetenschappelijke tijdschrift _Nature_. Daaruit blijkt dat een combinatie van duurzame energie n consumptiebeperking over de komende vier  vijf decennia tot wel 38 procent minder CO2-uitstoot leidt dan wanneer de economie met duurzame energie op dezelfde manier blijft groeien als voorheen. Bovendien leidt het beperken van onze consumptie tot een veel lager grondstoffenverbruik. Om de aarde leefbaar te houden, is postgroei simpelweg onmisbaar.’

----------


## Revisor

*Hoe wil je dat bereiken, Nederlanders minder laten consumeren?*

‘Door de belasting te verschuiven van arbeid naar consumptie. Wij pleiten naar het voorbeeld van Thomas Piketty voor een progressieve milieuheffing, die we voor 90 procent van de bevolking weer terugbetalen via de inkomstenbelasting, door de belasting op arbeid fors te verlagen. Alleen de 10 procent rijksten, die verhoudingsgewijs ook de meeste uitstoot veroorzaken, betalen dus de rekening.

‘Je zou bijvoorbeeld een CO2-belasting kunnen invoeren op producten. Hoe meer vervuiling er gepaard gaat met een product, hoe hoger de belasting als je het koopt. Zo creren we ook nieuwe verdienmodellen voor het bedrijfsleven. De kwaliteit van hun producten zal toenemen, omdat er met zo’n belasting plots een fiscale prikkel is om bijvoorbeeld modulaire telefoons te maken die je binnen een dag kunt repareren. Dan kun je voortaan n kapot onderdeel vervangen, zeg de camera, zonder meteen een nieuwe telefoon te hoeven kopen. Op die manier is het straks niet meer ‘Vandaag besteld, morgen in huis’, maar: ‘Vandaag stuk, morgen gerepareerd’.’

 Paul Schenderling: 'Het belasten van consumptie zal resulteren in veel meer vrije tijd.' Beeld Pauline Niks

Schenderlings meest opzichtige consumptiegoed is een decennium oude smartphone van Samsung. ‘Ik las bij de Consumentenbond dat de daadwerkelijke gebruiksduur van elektrische apparaten ongeveer eenderde is van de potentile technische levensduur. Een smartphone wordt gemiddeld drie jaar gebruikt, terwijl die van mij nu op tien jaar zit. Hij begint nu ook wel tegen zijn grenzen aan te lopen, updates zijn niet meer mogelijk.’

Het klimaatprobleem vraagt om een ‘correctie op het kapitalisme’, vindt Schenderling. ‘In de 20ste eeuw hebben we een sociale correctie op het kapitalisme toegepast door een verzorgingsstaat op te tuigen. De 21ste eeuw vraagt om een ecologische correctie, in de vorm van een belasting op consumptie. Het klimaatprobleem is het grote vraagstuk van onze tijd. Als we dat in onze eeuw oplossen, zal mijn generatie geslaagd zijn. Falen we, dan zitten we tot in lengten van generaties met de rampzalige gevolgen.’
*
Welke plek is er in een postgroei-samenleving voor KLM?*

‘Door een verandering bij consumenten te bewerkstelligen, zul je uiteindelijk ook veranderingen bij producenten teweegbrengen. Een milieuheffing op consumptie zal ertoe leiden dat andere reisaanbieders de kans krijgen om vakanties met evenveel waarde aan te bieden als KLM, maar dan met minder milieuschade. Bijvoorbeeld dichter bij huis. Wanneer je duurzame reisbureaus een fiscaal voordeel gunt, zoals KLM nu allerlei voordelen geniet, creer je een nieuw verdienmodel. Het dwingt bedrijven om creatief te zijn: hoe kunnen we dezelfde toegevoegde waarde bieden, maar met minder vervuiling?’

*Tegenstanders zullen ‘postgroei’ voorspiegelen als een pleidooi voor verpaupering, al is dat misschien niet terecht.*

‘Dat zou zeker niet terecht zijn, omdat een economie zonder groei helemaal niet zal leiden tot verarming. Door de belasting op arbeid sterk te verlagen zal de werkgelegenheid zeker in de beginfase van het postgroei-tijdperk een enorme impuls krijgen, ook doordat werkgevers veel minder kwijt zijn aan loonkosten. Wel zullen er verschuivingen optreden in de arbeidsmarkt, met meer werkgelegenheid in de ene sector dan in de andere, zoals dat gedurende de economische geschiedenis altijd zo is geweest. Denk aan meer banen voor reparateurs.

‘Daarnaast zal het belasten van consumptie resulteren in veel meer vrije tijd. Huishoudens zijn een groot deel van hun inkomen kwijt aan het vervangen van kapotte producten. Die producten zijn door fabrikanten bewust zo gemaakt dat ze snel stukgaan. Dit heet ‘kunstmatige veroudering’ en heeft als doel om zoveel mogelijk omzet te genereren. Wij hebben berekend wat het verschil is wanneer je alle verspilling door kunstmatige veroudering zou uitbannen: daarmee zouden we 10 tot 20 procent van ons nationale inkomen besparen. Via een milieuheffing op consumptie kun je bedrijven straffen voor dit soort gedrag, door producten die moeilijk te repareren zijn zwaar te belasten.

‘Het geld dat mensen hiermee besparen, kunnen ze bijvoorbeeld gebruiken om minder te gaan werken. Meer vrije tijd leidt weer tot minder stress, wat niet alleen gunstig is voor de levenskwaliteit, maar ook voor de zorgkosten. Ongeveer de helft van alle ziektegevallen bestaat uit welvaartsziekten zoals hart- en vaatziekten, waarvan stress een belangrijke oorzaak is. Het is hoog tijd dat we het tijdperk van de kwantitatieve groei, met almaar meer grondstoffen, meer vervuiling, meer uitstoot, achter ons laten. Daarmee breekt een nieuw tijdperk aan, een tijdperk van kwalitatieve groei.’

Schenderling weet dat zijn eigen partij, het CDA, de laatste decennia niet heeft uitgeblonken op klimaatgebied. In zijn boek valt de naam van het CDA slechts tweemaal, even vaak als die van de Partij voor de Dieren. ‘Het klimaatprobleem overstijgt alles, inclusief partijvoorkeur. Met ons Schrijverscollectief Postgroei hebben we bewust mensen van allerlei politieke partijen bij elkaar gebracht. Ik vind polarisatie vreselijk. Het gaat erom dat we de toekomst van de aarde veiligstellen. Dat zou toch een ideaal moeten zijn waar alle Nederlanders de schouders onder kunnen zetten?’


https://www.volkskrant.nl/economie/g...ling~b522c048/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Ja ik had hem al gelezen. Goed artikel.




.

----------


## Revisor

*
Interview

**Als de VS hun kapitalisme niet beteugelen is het wachten op een revolutie, zegt deze topeconoom*

*Angus Deaton* Het moment dat Amerikanen de hooivork pakken en in opstand komen tegen hun politieke klasse, nadert snel, ziet Nobelprijs-winnaar Angus Deaton. Het is vooral neerbuigendheid die de lager opgeleide witte Amerikanen ervaren.

*Bas Blokker* 13 december 2022 om 16:24

Wat is er aan de hand met het kapitalisme? Angus Deaton, econoom, winnaar van de Nobelprijs in 2015 (Voor zijn analyse van consumptie, armoede en welvaart, aldus het comit), kijkt veelbetekenend over zijn brillenglazen heen. Geen kleine vraag die hij aan de orde stelt in zijn Nexus-lezing van komende zaterdag aan de Erasmus Universiteit Rotterdam. Deaton (77) baarde in 2013 opzien met het boek _The -Great Escape_, waarin hij aan de hand van diverse criteria liet zien dat het kapitalisme mensen gezonder, slimmer en gelukkiger heeft gemaakt.

Een optimistisch boek, zegt hij in een zitkamer in zijn huis nabij Princeton. En daarna kwam dit, zegt hij, wijzend op het exemplaar van _Deaths of Despair_ (2020) dat op tafel ligt. Samen met zijn collega en echtgenoot Ann Case stuitte Deaton op een schokkende ontwikkeling. Terwijl vrijwel de hele 20ste eeuw de levensverwachting in de Verenigde Staten over de hele linie was gestegen, bleek er n bevolkingsgroep te zijn bij wie de levensverwachting na 1999 scherp was _gedaald_: witte mannen en vrouwen tussen de 25 en 64 jaar zonder diploma van het hoger onderwijs. Case en Deaton maken een droevige balans op van het leven van deze mannen en vrouwen. Ze sterven jonger, plegen vaker zelfmoord, ze zijn vaker ziek, vaker eenzaam en ongetrouwd, raken vaker verslaafd, ze zijn minder rijk en hun kinderen hebben een kleinere kans om door te leren en zich zodoende te ontworstelen aan de malaise. Voor deze Amerikanen werkt het kapitalisme niet (meer). In de Nexus-lezing ga ik proberen het eerste boek en het tweede boek aan elkaar te praten.

Angus Deaton na toekenning van de Nobelprijs voor de Economie, oktober 2015 Foto Peter Foley/EPA

*In Deaths of Despair is de verbazing over wat u beiden heeft ontdekt bijna tastbaar.*

We konden niet geloven dat het waar was. Waarom hadden andere wetenschappers er nooit onderzoek naar gedaan? Waarom stonden de kranten er niet vol van? Een deel van het antwoord op die vraag is dat het iets was wat witte en niet zwarte Amerikanen trof. De voorzitter van de Amerikaanse Vereniging voor de Volksgezondheid zei: Ik kan mijn woede niet onderdrukken over het feit dat jullie het hebben gewaagd onderzoek te doen naar het welzijn van witte Amerikanen, terwijl de zwarte Amerikanen het zoveel zwaarder hebben. Wat overigens zonder meer waar is.

*U schrijft: wat Afrikaans-Amerikaanse burgers vijftig jaar geleden overkwam toen ze massaal hun banen verloren, wat witte Amerikanen zonder universitair diploma nu overkomt, dat kan de hoger opgeleiden nog te wachten staan.*

Het zou zomaar kunnen dat de opkomst van kunstmatige intelligentie ook de banen van hoger opgeleiden vernietigt. Dat een robot mij straks interviewt over ons boek. En dat ons boek dan door een robot is geschreven. Het is goed om een universitair of hbo-diploma te hebben, maar het probleem is daarmee niet vanzelf opgelost. In de VS is zelfrespect vastgeknoopt aan het behalen van zon diploma. Dat is heel schadelijk. We moeten een andere manier vinden om zelfrespect bereikbaar te maken.

Als ook de hoger opgeleide bevolkingsgroep  zeg maar: wij  slachtoffer wordt van de huidige technologische revolutie, dan is er toch een verschil met de groep van witte Amerikanen zonder dat hoogste diploma. Wij hebben gemakkelijker toegang tot de macht. Als wij in de problemen raken, zullen politici geneigd zijn naar onze klachten te luisteren. Dat hebben ze niet gedaan toen de lager opgeleide Amerikanen in de problemen raakten.

De journalist George Packer beschrijft een bijeenkomst in het Witte Huis begin 2000. President Clinton organiseerde een conferentie over de nieuwe economie. Microsoft-baas Bill Gates zat in een panel met econoom Amartya Sen en het was een grote zelffelicitatie van hoogopgeleid en succesvol Amerika. Clinton kondigde aan dat het Congres een wet zou aannemen voor permanente handelsrelaties met China, waardoor beide landen welvarender zouden worden en China meer vrij. Packer schrijft: je kunt de opkomst van Donald Trump bijna herleiden tot die bijeenkomst.

*Zaten ze er domweg naast, Clinton en zijn gasten? Of waren ze te optimistisch?*

Allebei. Ik ben hierover nog niet uitgedacht, maar als je naar het verleden kijkt zijn handel, globalisering en technologische veranderingen altijd de motor van de vooruitgang geweest. Het duurde soms even, maar uiteindelijk werden alle mensen er beter van. Ik ken veel economen die voor Clinton en Obama hebben gewerkt, en die dachten dat de handelsverdragen Amerikaanse werknemers ten goede zouden komen. Het is niet gebeurd.

*Nog niet, misschien?
*
Het ziet er niet naar uit dat nog het wel gaat gebeuren.

*Is dit de brandstof voor de sociale onrust in de VS?
*
Ik denk het wel. Het is vooral de neerbuigendheid die de lager opgeleide witte Amerikanen ervaren. In het Congres zitten geen mensen meer die op hen lijken. Ik geloof dat volgens een recente peiling bijna driekwart van de Amerikanen stemmen zinloos vindt omdat volgens hen de macht altijd terecht komt bij mensen die heel anders zijn dan zij. Dat is het moment waarop ze de hooivork pakken en een revolutie beginnen.

*U heeft begrip voor de aanhang van Trump, ook al stemmen ze tegen hun eigen belang in.*

Daar heb je het weer. Tegen hun eigen belang in. Dat is neerbuigendheid op stelten! Als Trump niet haar tegenstander was geweest, had ik ook tegen Hillary Clinton gestemd vanwege de neerbuigendheid en de leugens. Ja, dat een belastingverlaging zoals Trump die doorvoerde even voordelig uitpakt voor armen als voor rijken, is onwaarschijnlijk. Maar is dat onwaarschijnlijker dan de bewering dat ongelimiteerde invoer uit China de Amerikanen rijk maakt?

*Zit daar niet iets in? De weerzin van de Trump-kiezers tegen de coronavaccins heeft henzelf tot slachtoffers gemaakt.*

Zeker. In de statistieken zie je dat het aantal coronadoden in 2020 tamelijk proportioneel is verdeeld. Dan is er nog geen vaccin. In 2021 zie je dat er meer doden onder Republikeinse kiezers dan onder Democratische kiezers vallen. Door vaccinatie te weigeren, benadelen ze zichzelf  tot de dood erop volgt.

Onlangs hoorde ik Tony Fauci praten [de immunoloog die president Trump en president Biden adviseerde inzake de coronapandemie, red.]. Ik heb immens respect voor hem. Maar zelfs ik kon geen touw vastknopen aan wat hij zei. Dat schaadt niet alleen het vertrouwen in de corona-aanpak van de regering. Het schaadt _alle_ vertrouwen in de regering. En dan was dit nog een calamiteit die we onder controle lijken te hebben, in tegenstelling tot de klimaatcrisis.

*Volgens u is de Amerikaanse gezondheidszorg een kankergezwel in de samenleving. En dat heeft direct te maken met wat er mis is met het kapitalisme.*

Het Amerikaanse zorgstelsel is buitensporig duur en inefficint. In wezen is het een omgekeerd Robin Hood systeem: geld gaat van de armen naar de rijken. Wij betalen veel meer voor dezelfde zorg dan andere landen en worden er ook nog minder gezond van.

*Is deze dure zorg een afwijking in het vrije-marktsysteem of juist het ultieme voorbeeld van wat de ongebreidelde vrije markt aanricht?*

Zorg hoort niet aan de vrije markt te worden overgelaten. Zorginstellingen zijn feitelijk monopolisten en artsen hebben een informatievoorsprong die hun patinten nooit kunnen overbruggen. Wij kunnen niet beoordelen of de arts ons een behandeling of medicijn aanbeveelt omdat wij er beter van worden, of omdat de arts er _zelf_ beter van wordt.

*Is uw optimisme over het kapitalisme nog gerechtvaardigd, gezien de conclusies uit uw laatste boek?*

Ik vind nog altijd dat mensen respect horen te hebben voor het goede dat het kapitalisme is en doet. Maar ik denk ook dat de grote successen die ik in _The Great Escape_ beschrijf, deels de oorzaak zijn van de problemen waarin we ons nu bevinden. De vrije markt is op hol geslagen, heeft de onderkant van de arbeidsmarkt verwoest met zn automatisering. In 1944 schreef Karl Polanyi al in _The Great Transformation_ dat een vrije markt zonder restricties alles vernietigt. Wij zitten nu in een Polanyi-moment.

*Is het denkbaar dat economen en historici over honderd jaar terugkijken en vaststellen dat het kapitalisme uit de 20ste en 21ste eeuw een intrinsiek falend systeem was? Zoals wij nu terugkijken op het communisme, of op het mercantilisme van de 17de eeuw?*

Dat hangt af van wat er de komende jaren gebeurt. Als we erin slagen het kapitalisme onder controle te krijgen, denk ik: nee, dan zal er niet zo naar worden gekeken. En het harde kapitalisme van de 19de eeuw is ook onder controle gebracht. Daarna konden mensen als mijn vader, een militair die in de Tweede Wereldoorlog vocht, kinderen zoals ik naar de universiteit laten gaan.

*Zien Amerikaanse politici de urgentie wel?*

Ik las onlangs dat de regering zich heeft gecommitteerd aan herstelbetalingen voor Pakistan na een grote natuurramp. Dan denk ik: de hooivorken komen weer wat dichterbij.
*
__________________________________________________ ____________________________

Angus Deaton Lezing in Rotterdam*

*Angus Deaton*, geboren in Edinburgh in 1945 en opgeleid in Cambridge, doceert sinds 1979 economie aan de universiteit van Princeton. In 2015 ontving hij de Nobelprijs voor de economie. Hij werkt en leeft samen met Anne Case.

*Deaton spreekt op zaterdag 17 december* de Nexus-lezing uit op de Erasmus Universiteit Rotterdam, vanaf 15.00 uur. Informatie en kaarten via _www.nexus-instituut.nl/activity/whats-the-matter-with-capitalism


_https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/12/13...onoom-a4151311

----------


## Revisor

*Interview Reclame*

*Reclame is slecht voor de planeet en ook slecht voor onszelf
*
 Beeld Nanne Meulendijks

Het moet maar eens afgelopen zijn met reclame, betoogt Paul ter Heyne in zijn boek. De wereld is beter af zonder.

*Joost van Velzen* 15 december 2022, 10:16

Zijn boek mag dan _Genoeg van reclame_ heten, als je met filosoof en schrijver Paul ter Heyne over marketing en reclame praat, weet hij van geen ophouden. 
*
Vanwaar dit boek?*

Paul ter Heyne: Het is voortgekomen uit ergernis. Ik had zelf een reclamebureau en was me er aanvankelijk niet zo van bewust hoe irritant reclame kan zijn. Tot ik in 2008 naar Valencia verhuisde. In Spanje merkte ik hoe overheersend reclame is. Je wordt daar platgebeld door marketeers, als je je afmeldt voor spam zit je soms aan een betaald abonnement vast en als ik naar de Carrefour ging kreeg ik behalve de kassabon tien andere bonnen in mijn hand gedrukt. Het begon me enorm tegen te staan. Tijdens mijn periode in Spanje had ik mijn reclamebureau al niet meer en was ik alleen nog copywriter en grafisch vormgever. Ik besloot het spel helemaal niet meer mee te spelen en al die ergernissen op te schrijven. Ik wil dat iedereen moet kunnen lezen hoe erg het is. 
*Hoe erg is het?*

Reclame en marketing zetten aan tot consumentisme en verspilling, het is slecht voor de planeet en ook slecht voor onszelf. Reclame verpest de openbare ruimte, geeft mensen een negatief zelfbeeld, zet jongeren aan tot gokken en zo kan ik nog wel even door gaan. Hoe bijvoorbeeld de Postcode Loterij te werk gaat, dat is bij de wilde spinnen af. Daar kom je gewoon nooit meer vanaf.  
*
Reclames kunnen toch ook leuk zijn?*

Marketeers zijn heel creatief. Die spotjes van Even Apeldoorn bellen... vond ik ook hartstikke leuk. Ik ben ook niet tegen alle reclame, dan zou ik mezelf buiten de realiteit plaatsen. Ik richt mijn pijlen op manipulatieve reclame, niet op informatieve. 
*
Wat is het verschil?*

Een bordje langs de weg met Hier linksaf zit een meubelzaak of een uithangbord boven de zaak met Bakker Jansen, dat is informatief. Maar als je platgebeld wordt, of verleid of misleid, dan is dat manipulatief. Er moet een commissie komen die per geval bekijkt of een reclame manipulatief of informatief is. De huidige Stichting Reclame Code is een slap orgaan die veel weg heeft van de slager die zijn eigen vlees keurt. 
*
Aan welke marketing-uiting stoort u zich het meest?*

Die digitale reclamezuilen langs de snelweg. Dan zie je bij Apeldoorn zon enorme paal van McDonalds oprijzen. Zon fel verlicht en bewegend led-scherm waar ook andere bedrijven op adverteren leidt enorm af. En dat stijgt dan boven die mooie Veluwe uit. 
*
Maar zonder reclame weet ik als consument niet wat ik moet hebben en waar ik moet zijn.*

Dat is niet waar. Als je een waterkoker wilt, dan zoek je die online op. Daar is geen enorme poster in een bushokje voor nodig. Reclame is gewoon niet meer van deze tijd. 
*
Naamsbekendheid is anders wel de kurk waarop merken drijven. Supermarkten gaan failliet als ze zouden stoppen met reclame maken.*

Ja, dat is een grappige stelling. Het is misschien nog wel waar ook. Concurrenten houden elkaar gevangen in het systeem van steeds reclame blijven maken. Als n partij ermee zou stoppen, zou die wel 30 procent omzet verliezen. Dus dat doen ze niet. Ze blijven tegen elkaar opbieden. Daarmee zitten ze in een wurggreep van marketeers met onder meer als gevolg dat de producten duurder worden, door de enorme marketingbudgetten van die winkelketens. Reclame is niet nodig. Maar ermee ophouden werkt alleen als ze alleml zouden stoppen met adverteren. 
*
Hoe kunnen we verder nog van die irritante reclames afkomen?*

Dat is aan de politiek. Maak om te beginnen de publieke omroep reclamevrij. We krijgen een betere wereld als we marketing en reclame drastisch indammen.


https://www.trouw.nl/economie/reclam...zelf~bc915adc/

----------


## Revisor

Interne documenten

*ExxonMobil wist exact hoe het klimaat zou opwarmen*

Nieuw onderzoek laat zien dat energieconcern ExxonMobil al sinds de jaren zeventig intern de opwarming nauwkeurig voorspelde. Naar buiten toe hield het bedrijf een heel ander verhaal. 

*Esther Bijlo* 12 januari 2023, 20:00

De voorspellingen over klimaatverandering die fossiele gigant ExxonMobil zelf deed tussen 1977 en 2003, waren zeer accuraat. De cijfers waren net zo goed als die van klimaatwetenschappers, soms zelfs nauwkeuriger. Tegelijk zaaide het bedrijf publiekelijk grote twijfel over opwarming.

Voor het eerst zijn de eigen studies van ExxonMobil aan een wetenschappelijke toets onderworpen. Onderzoekers hebben de resultaten donderdag in het wetenschappelijke tijdschrift _Science_ gepubliceerd. Er waren al signalen dat het concern wist van het desastreuze effect van het verbranden van olie en gas, eerder kwamen interne documenten boven water waarin dat te lezen is. Niet eerder echter gingen de onderliggende data door de wetenschappelijke molen, claimen onderzoekers van Harvard University.

Zij deden dat wel en concluderen dat ExxonMobil (eerder Exxon) op alle fronten verrassend goed heeft voorzien hoe klimaatverandering zich zou voltrekken. Zo zagen wetenschappers in dienst van het bedrijf dat het verstoken van fossiele brandstoffen de atmosfeer elke tien jaar met 0,2 graden zou opwarmen. De betrouwbaarheid van de interne voorspellingen is hoog, afgemeten aan wetenschappelijke maatstaven. Sommige studies, zoals een uit 1988, scoorden zelfs hoger dan die van onafhankelijke klimaatonderzoekers in dezelfde periode.

Ook schattingen van het koolstofbudget de hoeveelheid CO2 die nog de lucht in kan waarbij de opwarming onder de 2 graden blijft, bleken prima op de radar van het fossiele bedrijf te staan. Dat bleek ook voor de in de jaren zeventig nog populaire hypothese dat er wellicht een nieuwe ijstijd zou aanbreken. Die werd door de bedrijfswetenschappers op correcte wijze verworpen. Gedurende de hele periode tussen 1977 en 2003 was de kennis over de door de mens veroorzaakte opwarming binnen het bedrijf zeer goed op orde. 

 Demonstranten bij een rechtszaak tegen ExxonMobil in 2019 in New York, die betogen dat het bedrijf wist wat de klimaatgevolgen zijn van het gebruiken van fossiele brandstof. Beeld AFP
*
IJstijd-mythe*

Deze bevindingen staan in scherp contrast met de manier waarop de fossiele multinational publiekelijk met klimaatverandering is omgegaan. Naar buiten toe deed het bedrijf alsof opwarming van de atmosfeer veel minder zeker was dan de eigen studies aangaven. Het ging mee in de ijstijd-mythe, ontkende klimaatverandering, maakte klimaatmodellen zwart en veinsde onwetendheid.

Inmiddels lopen er tientallen rechtszaken tegen ExxonMobil, vooral in de VS, waarbij de eerder bekend geworden klimaatkennis van het bedrijf belangrijke munitie vormt. Nu die interne voorspellingen voor het eerste wetenschappelijk zijn getoetst, gooit dat extra gewicht in de schaal, verwachten de wetenschappers van Harvard. Het bedrijf wordt onder meer aangeklaagd voor misleiding door de staat New Jersey, die kampt met overstromingen en extreem weer als gevolg van klimaatverandering. Bij een deel van de rechtszaken is ook de burgerbeweging #Exxonknew betrokken. Exxon wist niet alleen maar iets over wereldwijde opwarming, stellen de onderzoekers, ze wisten net zo veel als academici en wetenschappers van de overheid.

Het Amerikaanse energieconcern stapte onlangs zelf naar de rechter om de mazzelbelasting op overwinsten aan te vechten. De Europese Commissie wil zon heffing invoeren om de exorbitante winsten, gevolg van de Russische inval in Oekrane, af te romen. De opbrengst moet onder meer burgers compenseren voor de hoge energieprijzen. ExxonMobil vindt de maatregel onrechtmatig en vecht die via de Nederlandse en Duitse takken aan bij het Europese Hof in Luxemburg.

In Nederland heeft ExxonMobil een belang in de Nederlandse Aardoliemaatschappij (Nam), samen met Shell. Tijdens de recente parlementaire enqute naar de aardbevingen in Groningen als gevolg van gaswinning, kwam de voormalige Nederlandse directeur van het bedrijf niet opdagen. Omdat hij de Belgische nationaliteit heeft, kon hij zich aan de verhoren onttrekken.


https://www.trouw.nl/duurzaamheid-ec...rmen~b5cfb1a5/

----------

